# LET'S PLAY SUIKODEN; FUCK YEAH GS4



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2011)

*UPDATE PERMALINKS* -- 
SUIKODEN I ~ [ 01 ] [ 02 ] [ 03 ] [ 04 ] [ 05 ] [ 06 ] [ 07 ] [ 08 ] [ 09 ] [ 10 ] [ 11 ] [ 12 ] [ 13 ] [ 14]  [ 15 ] [ 16 ] [ 17 ] [ 18 ] [ 19 ] [ 20 ] [ 21 ] [ 22 ] [ 23 ] [ 24 ] [ 25 ] [ 26 ] [ 27 ]
SUIKODEN II ~ [ 01 ] [ 02 ] [ 03 ] [ 04 ] [ 05 ] [ 06 ] [ 07 ] [ 08 ] [ 09 ] [ 10 ] [ 11 ] [ 12 ] [ 13 ] [ 14 ] [ 15 ] [ 16 ] [ 17 ] [ 18 ] [ 19 ] [ 20 ] [ 21 ] [ 22 ] [ 23 ] [ 24 ] [ 25 ] [ 26 ] [ 27 ] [ 28 ] [ 29 ] [ 30 ] [ 31 ] [ 32 ] [ 33 ] [ 34 ] [ 35 ] [ 36 ] [ 37 ] [ 38 ] [ 39 ] [ 40 ] [ 41 ] [ 42 ] [ 43 ] [ 44 ] [ 45 ] [ 46 ] [ 47 ] [ 48 ]
SUIKOGAIDEN VOLUME 1 ~ [ 01 ] [ 02 ] [ 03 ] [ 04 ]
SUIKOGAIDEN VOLUME 2 ~ [ 01 ] [ 02 ] [ 03 ] [ 04 ]
SUIKODEN III ~ eventually
RHAPSODIA ~ in progress
SUIKODEN IV ~ in progress
more RHAPSODIA ~ in progress
SUIKODEN V ~ eventually

A STARTING POINT: HERE is a place you can download the first game's soundtrack.  That site also has a few Suikoden soundtracks that I didn't know existed before yesterday, because GenSui is a fandom where you can find ALL SORTS OF OBSCURE THINGS as long as you're not looking for, like, a game in the main universe that came out more recently than 2006???  Tierkreis does not count sorry Tierkreis fans I have been enjoying my adventures with Tierkreis whenever I don't get distracted with things like replaying Suikoden I for the tenth time or by trying to get to Viki's sequence in Suikogaiden 2, what is UP with that.  But really.  Tierkreis!  It doesn't count for the purposes of this thread.


OKAY!  ON WITH THE ACTUAL THING

THIS is the opening for the Sega Saturn remake.  It is Japan-only, and the remake makes a bunch of pointless changes (though I'm sort of amused by there being a sequence in the good ending where you must PLAY AS YOUR DEAD STAR OF DESTINY IN THE AFTERLIFE), but I like the modified opening.  It fits in with Suikoden II's opening much better than the original opening does.  You can look that one up if you want; the music's the same but the visual's less interesting.

Text is, from memory, PLEASE TELL ME THE ANSWER / IS FATE UNCHANGEABLE

EVEN AT HIS MOST POWERLESS / MAN'S EXISTENCE IS NEVER WITHOUT MEANING

... ... ... Oh, hey, I paid attention to the opening this time and I'd gotten it right from memory despite seeing it in English like twice in the past year.  Sob.
[MUSIC: Beginning (Name Entry)]






THIS IS OUR HERO, SPINNING RIGHT HERE: 






He is ___ McDohl.  (English fandom calls him Tir, because that's the name the novels use; Japanese fandom calls him bocchan, because so does half the cast.)

What's his name?  It can be anything you guys like, as long as it's at most eight characters and it starts with M.

...

Okay, it doesn't HAVE to start with M.

...

... but it's not a bad idea.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

McTir  (or MC Tir, that works too)


----------



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

... I'm not actually sure how that would show up in II.

I now have a desire to name him Bator, simply because most of the cast who _doesn't_ go BOCCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN calls him Master _____.


----------



## Flora (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*



Tailsy said:


> I now have a desire to name him Bator, simply because most of the cast who _doesn't_ go BOCCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN calls him Master _____.


I seoncd this idea just for the lulz


----------



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Unfortunately it'd get old fast.  :'(  Video Game Recaps's PUGGY!!! and one of my friend's choice of 'fluffbun' take a lot longer to stop being funny.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

What's with this forum's love of alphanumerical characters?

Clearly, you should name him ☆☆☆☆☆.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Obviously his name is Dick.

...
....
What?


----------



## Espeon (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*



Tailsy said:


> ... I'm not actually sure how that would show up in II.
> 
> I now have a desire to name him Bator, simply because most of the cast who _doesn't_ go BOCCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN calls him Master _____.


My Tir's name actually showed up as what I named him in I, as opposed to "TcDohl" or some variation of that, haha. Though that could be to do with the fact I gave Riou and Tir the same name?


----------



## surskitty (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Huh!  That's interesting, Espeon.  It could also possibly be because you're playing a european rom, aren't you?



Karkat Vantas said:


> What's with this forum's love of alphanumerical characters?
> 
> Clearly, you should name him ☆☆☆☆☆.


Going with this one out of curiosity as to if ☆ is uppercase!  (This will be relevant when I get to SuikoII.)  Except I went with ☆☆☆☆☆☆ so it's less tacky in the event that stars indeed are uppercase.  Also six is a better number than five.  You know I'm right.


This post would be totally borked in the near future because imageshack is a jerk and I don't really care enough to fix it here; click here for the actual update!


*STATS:*
- People with faces met: ☆☆☆☆☆☆, Teo McDohl, Barbarosa, Windy, Kasim Hazil, Kraze, Gremio, Ted, Cleo, Pahn, Sonya Shulen, Milich Oppenheimer, Marie = 13, 13 total
- Notable expeditions that have nothing to do with plot: 1, 1 total
- Typos I spotted: 2, 2 total
- Game Overs: 1, 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 4, Pahn: 2, Cleo: 2, total: 8
- Bathrooms: 0, but I think someone might be breaking Windy around here.

NEXT TIME: Ted tries to come out of the closet!  Punks!  Elephant dragons!  More punks!  Infinite staircases!  Mysterious old women who teleport into people's rooms in the middle of the night while they're sleeping!  Punks!


----------



## Espeon (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I was indeed playing on a European ROM! I suppose it's just something to look in to, haha. I can't wait for the influx of elephant-dragons. They crack me up every time.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Oh, I should probably note that I haven't tried doing one of these before and for now I'm erring on the side of thorough rather than funny.  ... Also on the side of not making fun of Milich's wardrobe.  It mocks itself.

THE STORY SO FAR: A bunch of people with faces got introduced, and nothing anyone cares about happened.  :'(

Imageshack's going to be a butt and delete most of the images here and it's too annoying to bother fixing it up; click here for a better and functional version!


*STATS:*
- People with faces met: Futch, Luc, Leknaat, Kanaan = 4 + 13 = 17  total
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 1 + 1 = 2 total
- Game Overs: 0, 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 5 + 4 = 9, Pahn: 1 + 2 = 3, Cleo: 2 + 2 = 4, total: 16
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: ANTS.  ANTS EVERYWHERE.  THOUSANDS OF THEM.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Haha, the dialogue in Leknaat's tower cracks me up every time. Especially Cleo and Pahn. "YOU'RE JUST HUNGRY!" "SHUT UP!"


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I am wondering what Bocchaaa is.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Bocchan's what gets translated as YOUNG MASTERRRRRRRRRRR.  'bocchan' sounds better as far as I'm concerned and I'm amused by counting how many times Gremio in particular yells it.  Mainly because Cleo and Pahn switch to his name eventually while Gremio is still squealing BOCHAAAAAAAAAN in SuikoII.  Sigh Gremio you are so endearingly annoying.  And unsubtle.

Thanks to H-land and Espeon for helping me with a few comments.  :3

OKAY.  THIS UPDATE IS THE LAST MOSTLY-IRRELEVANT ONE \o/

THE STORY SO FAR: Met our friendly neighbourhood maladjusted mages!  Oh, and heard some bullshit about destiny.  Whee, bullshit about destiny.  I think something else might've happened, but -- no, not really.

I haven't actually done anything about Imageshack's buttitude with this one as of time of editing, but even if it is going to be a butt, this version has ALT TEXT so you can still follow along.  Besides, I kind of want to be able to load this page easier.

*STATS:*
- People with faces met: Marco, Varkas, Sydonia = 3 + 17 = 20 total
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 1 + 2 = 3 total
- Game Overs: 0, 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 3 + 9 = 12, Pahn: 3, Cleo: 4, total: 19
- Bathrooms: 0
- 

NEXT TIME: Getting magic shiny objects and the fuck out of Gregminster!


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I FOUND THE 4 DAMAGE
Do I get a cookie :D

You are very punny.
Varkas is such a nice blend of "Karkat" and "Vantas."
HMMM MR. HUSS13, H4V3 YOU H34RD 4 G4M3 C4LL3D SU1KOD3N?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Those geology puns were bad, and you should feel bad.

But get over it quickly because this is amusing. Someone else recced Suikoden on another site, and now that I've had two people tell me "GO PLAY IT" and I've seen a bit of this I will admit that I'm interested and will probably find a way to give it a try! Eventually! Hueg backlog is hueg and all that.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

You get a ... you get a not quite a cookie, that's what you get.  Cheesecake?  Yeah, sure, cheesecake.

Hey, Varkas is even the red one.  It totally works.  I guess.  

Out of curiosity, is it easier to follow with the portrait icons or with the actual names?  I've nearly always found the icons easier -- exception being Shu and Huan in II -- but ...  Eh, I'm mostly doing this to amuse myself anyway.

Hey, Kratos!  I made a rec thread a while ago and included handy-dandy links to things like roms and emulators.  Except I totally didn't.  Because that would be Wrong.  But seriously, I'm playing this on my $300 netbook running Ubuntu without any problems.  You can get through the first game in about 12 hours if you know exactly what you're doing and don't waste time; most playthroughs end up around 20 hours.  The second game's doable in a bit under 20 hours; I finished at around 45 both times I played, but a lot of that was spent idling trying to get the entirely-optional squirrels to join.  And on my second file I wasted about three hours beating up 108 groups of soldiers at the beginning of the game because I heard rumours that if you beat up 108 groups of soldiers before jumping off the cliff, the opening sequence would be in colour rather than sepia tones.  Said rumours are right, btw.

The rest of the series is quite a bit harder to emulate, being PS2 (ignoring the gaidens which are japan-only) games, and suikoIII was never released in Europe, but they're good too.  Or well V is good.  III has good writing and terrible gameplay (the manga adaptation is mostly good, though, and actually findable unlike the other manga adaptations) and IV has terrible writing and good gameplay.  V is really fucking long, but it's pretty good.  Just needs more palette swaps: it keeps reusing the same monsters all over the place.  :(  I haven't played enough of III or IV to say if they tend to reuse monsters, and I haven't played Tactics at all yet (I plan on doing so whenever I finish this LP or get bored), but I and II definitely don't reuse monster designs much.  It's kind of neat, really.

Also, about the rock puns: Espeon and H-land helped, because they're great like that.  :)


FUCK YES, BEGINNING OF ACTUAL PLOT.

THE STORY SO FAR: A bunch of people have been introduced, and our manipulative b(est|oy) friend is off with the Scumbags with Faces.  WHAT COULD POSSIBLY GO WRONG

It's amazing how much easier this shit is to follow when you have alt text.

*STATS:*
- People with faces met: Viktor = 1 + 20 = 21 total
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 10 + 12 = 22, Pahn: 2 + 3 = 5, Cleo: 4 + 4 = 8, other: 4, total: 39
- Bathrooms: 0
- People I'm going to throw into the moat as soon as I get a goddamn moat: 1.  Fuck you, Pahn.

NEXT TIME: Viktor's friends!  I ALWAYS DID WANT TO JOIN A REVOLUTION.


... I usually don't play Tir as quite this much of an asshole.  It doesn't ... actually matter ever ... but usually I feel bad being a jerk to Ted.  This playthrough, I don't.  Not sure why.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

It's weird, for some reason about half the portraits don't show up and all I see where it should be is a space and a colon.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Imageshack's being a butt, then.  This ... could be a bit of a pain in the ass, but if you quote my post, you could check the urls for 'm: all of the portraits are named the character name.  Orrrrrr better yet I could stop using imageshack.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

You know what would've been really smart to do?  Writing a script to autoreplace names with the portrait icons earlier on.  Sob.

Have been feeling awful for the past ... while ... hence haven't been updating.

THE STORY SO FAR: Sorry about nearly getting arrested, dad, it was for a good cause :'(

We are _the fuck out of Gregminster_, and shall remain there for ... quite a while.  Probably third to last suikoI update.

But you'll have to click here for the actual update because it's really annoying to keep trying to fiddle with shit over here and images are not always reliable and I can't even alt text.

*STATS:*
- People with faces met: Flik, Humphrey, Odessa, Sanchez, Krin = 5 + 21 = 26 total
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 9 + 22 = 31, Pahn: 5, Cleo: 8 + 2 = 10, other: 4, total: 50
- Bathrooms: 0, though we _have_ found sewers....

NEXT TIME: Fucking _ninjas_, dude.  Ninjas.  Also pigeons, and our hero quite possibly does the horizontal tango.  ... Much to Gremio's dismay.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I love the snark.
It just makes this awesome.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Haaah, thank you!  I really appreciate that you comment reliably, btw :Db  And I haven't even gotten to a point where I can go WHO GOES IN MY PARTY? yet!

THE STORY SO FAR: I always did want to live in a sewer with some fugitives!

:D dw remains easier to edit and fiddle with than tcod as far as lp updates go


*STATS:*
- People with faces met: Ledon, Kessler, Kage = 3 + 26 = 29 total
- ASSHOLE: Ledon, you can go sit in the corner with Pahn.
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 6 + 31 = 37, Pahn: 5, Cleo: 2 + 10 = 12, other: 4, total: 58
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: you say you want a revolution~ o/~ Also, Schtolteheim Reinbach III.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I really liked this! It's entertaining (even the awful puns)! :D


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

☆☆☆☆☆☆ <3 Odessa anyone?


----------



## surskitty (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Thanks :D

Oh my god.  You know how I've been keeping track of how many bathrooms I find?  I found out where they keep the toilet paper.  (That's a page from the Suikoden III manga, if you're wondering.  If you're wondering about context, wellllll I can't really help you there my Japanese isn't that good.)

LAST TIME: BRB, HELPING REBELS (ie, five people in a sewer) MAKE WEAPONS OF KANGAROO DESTRUCTION.  Fucking kangaroos.

fuck yeah, external links!

*STATS:*
- People with faces met: Ain Gide, Chandler = 29 + 2 = 31 total
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 37 + 4 = 41, Pahn: 5, Cleo: 12, other: 4, total: 58
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: ALL THIS KILLING ... IN FRONT OF A CHILDREN.

Probably going to introduce Mathiu later tonight; distractable but bored.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I. Odessa's lines are. like.

special.

also poor gremio :(


----------



## surskitty (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I hate Odessa's lines so much.  I FEEL COMPASSION WHEN I'M WITH YOU that's.  uh.  that's great.  I am so reassured.  And the thing is I like her as a character!  Juuuuuuuuust wtf script?

LAST TIME: ROCKS FALL, ODESSA DIES.

NO IMAGE DESCS YET BUT HEY

*STATS:*
- People with faces met: Antonio, Onil, Mathiu, Meg, Sergei, Camille, Tai Ho, Yam Koo = 31 + 8 = 39 total
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 41 + 3 = 44, Pahn: 5, Cleo: 12 + 2 = 14, other: 4, total: 67
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NAME MY CASTLE, GUYS 8D


----------



## H-land (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Hmm. Well, it can't be Mickey Castle; that's on the other side of the world...
Why don't we stick with out non-alphanumeric theme and call it Castle □Δ☆☆Δ□.
(Alternatively, I'd switch out the boxes for the upper left and lower right bold outline brace-thingies if I had a good unicode equivalent outside of those nasty "box" characters.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

The upper left and lower right bracket thingies are actually the kanji equivalent to quotation marks!







Still, seconding H-land.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Castle Egbert?



Spoiler: bad pun



So I heard you like Fingering ghosts to Death?


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

NAME IT FRIENDSHIP

friendship castle ;D


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*



Harlequin said:


> NAME IT FRIENDSHIP
> 
> friendship castle ;D


I don't think you get that many characters?
OHH HOW ABOUT CA2TLE 2OLLUX?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Can you name it just a bunch of spaces?


----------



## surskitty (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ☆☆☆☆☆☆ <3 Odessa anyone?


Hadn't seen that, buuuuuut I got that impression too.  Probably why she kicks the bucket almost immediately!  Whee, rune angst.

LAST TIME: CASTLE GET.  FINALLY OUT OF THE PROLOGUE BITS.  \o/

STILL NO ALT TEXT BUT HEY

*STATS:*
- People with faces met: Gaspar, Maas, Sansuke, Kai, Kanak, Anji, Leonardo = 39 + 7 = 46 total
- STARS RECRUITED: ☆☆☆☆☆☆, Mathiu, Cleo, Gremio, Luc, Viktor, Tai Ho, Yam Koo, Camille, Sergei, Marie, Onil, Maas, Sansuke, Kai, Antonio, Chandler = 17 / 108
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 44 + 2 = 46, Pahn: 5, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 69
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Making friends with Lepant!  Who is my party?  Levels don't really matter; exp scales so it only takes a few battles to catch up.

REQUIRED:
☆☆☆☆☆☆ (Soul Eater (permanent); currently just Finger of Death): M; high speed and skill; above average everything else
Gremio (Prosperity; doubles money): M; high defence; above average power, skill, and luck; lousy speed and magic
Viktor (Clone; attack that deals double damage but unbalances): S; high power, HP, and def; lousy to average everything else
Cleo (Fire; fiery death): L; high speed, skill, and magic; average everything else

PICK TWO:
Camille (Water; heals): M; high skill; above average magic and speed; average everything else
Tai Ho (Hazy; raises evasion): M; high power and skill; incredibly awful magic and defence; average everything else
Yam Koo: M; high speed and skill, good power and luck, lousy magic and defence but not Tai Ho lousy
Kai (Hazy (permanent); raises evasion): M; high power; average everything else
Luc (Wind; does everything poorly): S; highest magic in the game _and it shows_; high speed; fucking terrible everything else AND NOTICE HE'S SHORT-RANGED SO HE CAN'T ATTACK
Antonio: M; pretty terrible but hey he's a chef what do you expect
Maas: M; terrible magic, average everything else
Sansuke: S; not completely terrible but comes at level 1
Sergei: S; is in fact completely terrible

POSSIBLE UNITE ATTACKS:
Tai Ho + Yam Koo: iirc it's 1.5* damage to one target?  It's useful if you have both of them with you, but not worth planning around.
☆☆☆☆☆☆ + Kai: 1* damage to all enemies; destroys most random encounters in one blow but unfortunately Kai's otherwise kind of bad.  Not that I have many options right now.

RUNES I CAN BUY AND PUT ON ANYONE: Water (healing magic), Counter (raises counter attack rate), Holy (doubles walking speed).


----------



## surskitty (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I bet you guys can't guess why it took so long for this bit.  If you said, "You were playing Suikoden IV and then doing multiple Tactics/Rhapsodia playthroughs!" you were right!  Rhapsodia: it's awesome.  If I could emulate a PS2 well, I would totally do a IV and Rhapsodia playthough for you guys I'm not even kidding.  (Playing them separately is just kind of ... wrong.  I mean, you could do it I guess since Rhapsodia does a good job explaining relevant bits of IV -- there was a tree, and then Lazlo killed it, and now Shit's Fucked Up -- but no.  And IV without Rhapsodia is a piece of shit.  Probably many people will say IV is a piece of shit even with Rhapsodia, but they are _wrong_.)

I also may or may not have been swearing repeatedly at Suikogaiden 2 for making finding Tir and Kasumi's terrible date difficult.

*In this post, there will be robots.*  Also, content note for implications of rape.  8(

LAST TIME: ... nothing, really, and for that I apologise.

STILL NO ALT TEXT SIGH

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: Krin, Rock, Juppo, Lepant, Eileen, Giovanni, Pahn, Varkas, Sydonia = 17 + 9 = 26 / 108
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 46 + 3.5 = 49.5, Pahn: 5 + 3 = 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 75.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: ELVES, KOBOLDS, AND DWARVES, OH MY.  Why are all the arcs I don't care about near the beginning?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Viktor = Doc Scratch


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

*WHY ARE THERE ROBOTS*

also yay cameo from me


----------



## surskitty (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I have no idea by what you mean with Viktor == Doc Scratch.

LAST TIME: What the fuck, robots.  Also Pahn is back.  In case you were worried about Pahn.  (Spoilers: we weren't.)

ALT TEXT NOT INCLUDED :'(

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: Kirkis, Meg, Sheena, Gaspar, Viki = 5 + 26 = 31 / 108
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 49.5 + 1 = 50.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 76.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: MORE ELVES, AND ALSO DWARVES.  Maybe I'll even get far enough for kobolds.  Fuck this arc.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Wow, it's been ages.  I played through SuikoIII!  And also probably did a lot more Rhapsodiaing.  Pretty much entirely because I _hate this arc._

LAST TIME: Fucking elves.

SAY HI TO THE UPDATE

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 31 + VALERIA + MEESE = 33 / 108
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 50.5 + 1 = 51.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 77.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: BEATING THE SHIT OUT OF KWANDA.  Fuck this arc.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

FIDDLE DEE DIDDLE DEE PIDDLE DEE DOO. Valeria is still one of my favourite characters, even if she can be a bit idiotic at times. :x

So, we're only 33 stars of destiny in and we're already at 77.5 Bochaaaaaans. Haha.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Yeah, that _is_ a lot of bocchans, huh!  BOCCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

And I already had this update ready, and I nearly have the next one, too!  Eee!


LAST TIME: Fucking dwarves!  It's a bit of a change from FUCKING ELVES but not by much. 

END OF THIS ARC o/~

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 33 + Templeton, Kuromimi, Sylvina, Stallion, Humphrey, Kwanda, Fu Su Lu, Gon = 41 / 108
- WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING: 3 total
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 51.5 + 3 = 54.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 80.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Flik has a dead girlfriend, did you know?  I didn't think so.  Also, his girlfriend is dead.  In case you were wondering.  And -- she's dead, you know!

Flik has a dead girlfriend.  Who would have thought.

ALSO
CUE
THEME
MUSIC


----------



## Espeon (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I think you may need to start a "SEE THE POWER" count, too.
"SEE THE POWER OF SCIENCE"
"SEE THE POWER OF OUR FIRE WIND CANNON"
"SEE THE POWER OF THE BLACK RUNE THAT LADY WINDY HAS GIVEN ME!"

Yep. :D


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

AWWWWWW YEAH
THHIS IS BACK
I missed this awesomeness.


And now I want this game.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I'd totally count the SEE THE POWER OF ... but I think that update's just a fluke.  Well, ignoring Luc's tendency to yell WIND RUNE, SHOW YOUR POWER ... at any provocation whatsoever.  Also, you'll probably be able to count manually.

Eee!  Just as an fyi, if I end up forgetting about this for a while again, if you post again I'll probably then pick it back up.  I don't think that's likely to happen again while playing I, but I wouldn't be surprised if, say, I get bored in Two River.  Also, I'm pretty sure I've provided download links.  Better yet, if you have a PSP or PS3, buy it off Playstation Network!  It's $6.

Oh, while I don't usually expect you guys to actually check what the bgm is most of the time (though I think you totally should look up Touching Theme, Theme of Tension ~ Impact Version, and Main Theme Arrange ~ Ensemble Version), you should totally youtube Theme of the Advancing Army.  This series has great music!  And that's one of the three tracks for this game I really want to stress looking up.


LAST TIME: THE FUCKING FOREST ARC ENDED.  GODS YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW HAPPY I AM ABOUT THAT.  Also, genocide is forgiveable as long as the person was slightly mind controlled.

PART 14 \o/ ALSO GETTING BORED OF DEPRECATING ALT-TEXT-RELATED COMMENTS

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 41 + Apple + Flik = 43 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 54.5 + 11 = 65.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 91.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Gotta find out what's up with Kunan province!  That being the one Milich is in.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

"Where is Master Mathiu? Penis?"

The castle just keeps getting better.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

It's funny because it's Apple.

LAST TIME: Flik get!  Viktor has a bad feeling about this.  There's random magic fog around Scarleticia ...

PART FIFTEEN GO GO GO

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 43 + Hellion + Chapman + Jeane + Mina + Lotte + Lorelai + Gen + Kamandol = 51 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 65.5 + 2 = 67.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 93.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Gotta get Liukan out!  It's not like anything bad could happen on the way, right?  ... And why is bocchan taking all of Gremio's stuff?


----------



## Espeon (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I just love the idea of Milich landing on a dragon with that particular theme playing. THREATENING FLAMBOYANT MAN LANDS ON A MASSIVE DRAGON PLAYING ...relatively light and unthreatening music. Whoops.

Those nameless urns are so annoying. I must have had about 20 of them. They're a massive pain just to have to sift through and discard. 8|


----------



## surskitty (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

It does play the first bar or two of Theme of Tension ~ Impact Version!  So it's like INTIMIDATING MUSIC and as soon as it'd be less intimidating, CUE THEME OF NARCISSISM

LAST TIME: SUP MILICH NICE DAY ISN'T IT

PART SIXTEEN SOB


*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 51 + Kimberly + Tesla + Liukan - Gremio = 53.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 67.5 + 8 = 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 101.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: *. . .*
...
why did I do this update right before bed.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

On one hand, MAN-EATING SPORES HAHAHAHAHAHA, on the other, oh, Gremio *sad face*.


----------



## Clover (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

when i got to "previously he was a walrus" mom shouted up wanting to know what that noise was
(it was me)

this lp is best lp i want to vote it as best
ever


----------



## surskitty (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I kind of like how this game flips between ridiculous and I HAVE SO MANY FEELINGS ;~~~;

Thank you, Clover!

PAGE TWO JOINED THE ENTOURAGE


LAST TIME: ROCKS FALL GREMIO DIES and I am filled with the sads

*PART 17 OF 27 \o/*

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 53.5 + Milich + Esmeralda + Ivanov + Kasios + Kasumi = 58.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 101.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Flik has a plan.  It's even a pretty good plan, despite everything.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*



Viki said:


> [BGM: Tense March, and the sound of me expecting to swear profusely]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To Flik (and Tengaar and Hix), I suppose this would mean that he's... proclaimed his undying love to an item of food?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

I've been reading this for a while now, and I must say it is awesome. And Gremio ;~~~;. By the way, is there a story arc that Gremio lives?


----------



## surskitty (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*



Espeon said:


> To Flik (and Tengaar and Hix), I suppose this would mean that he's... proclaimed his undying love to an item of food?


And to Mathias!  ... Though Mathias isn't canonly from the Warrior's Village.  He's clearly from Scarlet Moon, though, and he named his sword Isabel and he will dispose of the loathsome corpses of whoever dares insult Lady Isabel into the nearest body of water.  I really doubt Teo's from there, though.





I liek Squirtles said:


> I've been reading this for a while now, and I must say it is awesome. And Gremio ;~~~;. By the way, is there a story arc that Gremio lives?


Thank you!  I do appreciate comments.

Gremio dies.  Gremio always dies.  There is nothing you can do about Gremio dying.  But let's just say there's a reason I'm still keeping the bocchan tally at the bottom of every post.


LAST TIME: GTFO TEO

*PART 18 \o/ OF 27*

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 58.5 + Sarah + Georges + Lester + Blackman + Ledon + Kessler + Ronnie Bell + Kage + Mose + Kun To + Melodye + Anji + Kanak + Leonardo + Alen + Grenseal = 74.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 101.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: ... SUDDENLY, SPARKLEPIRES.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

LAST TIME: Rocks fall, Teo dies.

YOU KNOW THE DRILL BY NOW, YES?

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 74.5 + Kirke + Moose + Eikei + Marco + Jabba + Qlon + Quincy = 81.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 101.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: QLON.  NO, THE OTHER ONE.  ... NO, NOT THE MONK, THE _TEMPLE._  SHEESH.  WILL THE REAL QLON PLEASE STAND UP?  Also, snarky talking swords, time travel, arson, and random backstory.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

So Qlon feels good in Penis Castle?

........


I remember there was this guy (or was it a girl?) that you could recruit once you hit 80 Stars that was mentioned earlier on this page.
Or was that Qlon/Quincy?

EDIT: Yeah, it was Quincy.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

You should've made a stat for how many assholes you've encountered. Then again, that number would be in the hundreds already.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*



I liek Squirtles said:


> You should've made a stat for how many assholes you've encountered. Then again, that number would be in the hundreds already.


It'd be easier to tally people who aren't assholes.  So far my list is 'Cleo'.  ... Actually, wait, in the Gremio short story, Cleo has a lot of words to use for Gremio after Tir gets kidnapped, and this is while Gremio is pretty thoroughly beaten up and also like infinite TT____TT because he has failed his bocchan.  Also I think he's a self-hating teenager at that point in the timeline too.  So er.  Non-assholes: ... yeah I don't know of any.





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> So Qlon feels good in Penis Castle?
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


Qlon's goal in life is to say the name of the castle.  That is the sum total of his expectations.  Penis.


Yeah, I got her already.  As it turns out, Gremio doesn't count while dead.

LAST TIME: The beginning of the other arc I hate!  Except I hate Lorimar arc because it's got Neclord in it, while I hate Great Forest arc because it's long and boring.

A LINK, A LINK, A SWORD FOR A LINK

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 81.5 + Morgan + Zen + Fukien + Hugo = 85.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 101.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: I'M GOING TO BEAT UP VAMPIRES FOR HALLOWEEN


----------



## surskitty (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Happy Halloween!

LAST TIME: ROCKS FALL, TED'S VILLAGE DIES.  The introduction of a guy named Yuber!  Viktor gets a sword!  ... Viktor's sword is smarter than he is!

ROCKS FALL VAMPIRES DIE

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 85.5 + Window + Hix + Tengaar = 88.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 101.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: IDK MY BFF DRAGON KNIGHTS


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

YEAH JUST 9.5 MORE STARS

...What's with the .5?


----------



## surskitty (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

19.5, actually.  The .5 is Gremio.  He's still listed on the tablet, but his name's greyed out.  Also I went through and tallied up stars I'm missing and I could remember them all!

I got distracted with writing fanfic for NaNoWriMo.  But then I realised that instead of freaking out about what I write next, I could just work on my LP and count that as part of my NaNo!  Yeah.  That totally works.

LAST TIME: TAKE THAT, NECLORD.  Also, Viktor's gone for a while.

PART 22; ADVENTURES OF ... TED???

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 88.5 + Fuma + Kreutz + Milia + Rubi = 92.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 101.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2, 4 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: The Black Dragon Orchid and the third ingredient!


----------



## surskitty (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Thanks for catching typos, Clover!  Felt like polishing off the arc, not least because I'm counting each update as 2k words.

LAST TIME: Ted didn't die, so he fixed it with suicide by True Rune.  Sorry, ☆☆☆☆☆☆, no hard feelings.

PART 23; SUP FUTCH

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 92.5 + Futch + Joshua + Clive + Taggart + Leon + Mace + Pesmerga + Crowley = 100.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 101.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 2 + 1, 5 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Training manoeuvres and the fine art of getting Viktor back!


----------



## surskitty (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

LAST TIME: Rocks fall, Futch's dragon dies.  Viktor has been kidnapped!

PART 24; THERE IS _ALWAYS_ TIME FOR BREAKFAST

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 100.5 + Griffith + Warren + Kasim + Maximilian + Sancho + Vincent = 106.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14, other: 4, total: 101.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 3, 5 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: The last of the six -- er, five, since Georg ran off -- great generals, the last star of destiny, and ☆☆☆☆☆☆'s terrible terrible family dynamics!  Also, the conclusion of the spy subplot!  I am three updates from the end.  Holy shit.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

LAST TIME: Moravia!

PART 25

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: 106.5 + Sonya = 107.5 / 108
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 14 + 1 = 15, other: 4, total: 102.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 3 + 1, 6 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: THE FINAL BATTLE and the invasion of Gregminster!  I might actually finish the game off next update; we'll see how long it ends up.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*



Viki said:


> Or, in short: YOU KILLED MY BOYFRIEND.  PREPARE TO DIE.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBx8JNarOlg


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Nice doublepost bro


Anyway, I'M SO EXCITED
CAN'T WAIT FOR I TO FINISH SO WE CAN START II


----------



## surskitty (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

Yeah, I'm looking forward to starting a II playthrough, too.  Gotta find out how to cheat so I can do Clive Quest, though.  Have you been thinking about what we'll name Riou?

LAST TIME: Shasarazade, Sonya, and the final star!

PART 26

AND FINALLY, PART 27

*STATS:*
- STARS RECRUITED: IDK MY BFF GREMIO
- Game Overs: 1 total
- BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 75.5 + 2 = 77.5, Pahn: 8, Cleo: 15, other: 4, total: 104.5
- TALENTED MILITARY SURGEON: Mathiu: 2, everyone else: 4 + 1, 7 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Beginning of Suikoden II!  What do we name Riou?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSOU SUIKODEN I & II*

2x Doublepost Combo!

His name shall be..... ££££££

Or Euro or something *shrug*


----------



## nastypass (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

answer is always ******

also, was the euro even a thing when this game was out?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*



Meursault said:


> answer is always ******
> 
> also, was the euro even a thing when this game was out?


I think ☆☆☆☆☆ is actually a character in Suikoden II?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

NAME HIM ◄▲►◄▲►!

Or  just because.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

Gooooooooood morning, everyone!  As you might have noticed, we are now up to Suikoden II!  That ... feels like it took a while, but actually I think I got through it pretty quickly given how doing a let's play tripled my play time and meant I couldn't just skim through the bits I dislike.  Also given that I got distracted halfway through in order to play through IV, Rhapsodia, and III.  ... Twice, in Rhapsodia's case.

This is the opening movie!  Please watch it; it's awesome.  Apparently they got the Warsaw Philharmonic to do the music?  idk, Higashino Miki is probably my favourite video game composer.

I may actually switch emulators for this; I really want to be able to proceed frame by frame for a bunch of this since II has very detailed sprite animations.





 But first, what do we name the protag?  It'll be commented on at least once if Tir and Riou have the same name, so that's a thought.  I think Gremio thinks it's weird?  I'm not sure; I've only played through II twice, once with Tir and Riou and once with ティル and リオウ.  But I've heard it gets remarked upon.  Espeon might know; I think he named both tenkai after himself.  But yeah, Tir shows up in II.  He's pretty impressively gamebreaking if you have him in your party.  It's beautiful.






Riou is the one who looks like Tir, Jowy is the blond, Nanami is the girl, Mukumuku is the flying squirrel.





Riou is a silent protagonist, more or less, though he does have quite a lot of lines.  Most of them have to do with not being able to believe that his boyfriend might have made bad decisions.  (The rest are him hoping his sister will stop being herself.)


Jowy, pronounced Joey but spelled stupidly because this is Suikoden II and SuikoII's translation makes SuikoI's look like a work of art, I am not even kidding, is Riou's boyfriend.  Riou's very clingy boyfriend who makes very bad decisions.  But don't worry, no matter how many times Jowy tries to kill people, he will always be Riou's best friend.

Sadly, he does not wear shorts.


Nanami is Riou's older sister!  They know she's older even though they were orphaned at a young age and adopted by some old man named Genkaku because when they argue over who's the older sibling, Nanami is louder.  That means she won, you see.  (The nunchuck to the head also means she won.  She's a very straightforward person, is Nanami.)  Nanami is at least as annoying as Gremio and also similarly endearing.  Don't let her cook, though.  She thinks sea-salt ice cream is a good idea.











 (Images both from Suikogaiden I.)



I'm going to have to do a bit more prep for this LP since I don't have all of the portrait sprites as separate files already.  :/  And the whole ... switching emulators ... thing.  So you have a day or two to work out what we're naming Riou.

Oh, and the soundtrack.  You might want to find it zipped somewhere; it's kind of large.  Four discs kind of large.  And the soundtrack for II is much better than the one for I!  Though I do love the soundtrack for I.  ... I wonder if Higashino Miki did the ones in I I particularly like; she did _some_ of the composing but wasn't in charge of the whole thing for suikoI.  Suiko II, it's all hers, afaik.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

This has been fun to read! and I had some questions to ask but I forget them and should be doing other things, so hopefully I will remember soon! This next one should be awesome, I love the way you do LPs :D

I remember you saying that you sort of liked empty spaces for Penis Castle's name before, but I forget whether you said that was impossible or you just preferred Penis in the end? Because if not then totally spaces for this Riou guy's name.

Also, Kirkis's faceplate seems to have borked out in the last few posts, just fyi.

also I just realized that Kamandol's face reminds me of Shelley de Killer but no big deal


----------



## surskitty (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

Yeah, see, everything's on imageshack so a few things tend to not work at any given point in time.  The link's fine; it's just that particular imageshack server is down.  There's an image next to where I said all the unkillables were standing, too, that doesn't currently work.

Not that I don't like your suggestions or anything, because I do, but I was talking to Espeon and he suggested Odessa and I am giggling forever.  It is beautiful in many ways.

LAST TIME: ROCKS FALL, FLIKTOR DIE.  _OR DID THEY???_

YOU KNOW THE DRILL


*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Odessa, Jowy Atreides (THE SPICE MUST FLOW), Rowd, Luca Blight
- Jowy Points: On one hand, he told Odessa to jump off a cliff 108 * 4 times and still didn't accept his refusal.  On the other, at least they held hands while jumping off the cliff.  So I guess he's at a -2 for now.  (-5 for jumping off a cliff, +2 for trying to prevent their imminent Death By Luca, +1 for hand holding.)
- Game Overs: 0 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Jumping off cliffs is a _really stupid idea_, guys.  Don't do it.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

LAST TIME: RIOU AND JOWY JUMPED OFF A CLIFF LIKE SMART PEOPLE.

Huh, I got it to be in colour like 300 exp before I did last time!  Wonder what that's about.  (Link is to my save state.

WOW, IS THAT ... IS THAT A LINK IN PLACE OF THE UPDATE REMAINING HERE ???

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Viktor, Flik, Pohl, Barbara, Leona, Tuta, Gengen, Millie, Rina, Eilie, Bolgan
- Jowy Points: -2 + 3 for coming to my rescue  = 1
- Game Overs: 0 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Failed escape attempt fallout, the circus, and blowjobs.  I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

Flik hitting Odessa is funny beyond words, haha. I look forwards to seeing more.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

LAST TIME: Being Fliktor's prisoner kind of sucks but not really.

PART 03; YOU KNOW THE DRILL

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: No one new today, I think!
- Jowy Points: 1 + 3 for figuring out how to escape + 1 for being good with rope [nudge nudge] - 5 for trying to light Fliktor's house on fire = 0
- Game Overs: 0 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Kyaro town!  Gee, I sure hope Captain Rowd hasn't said anything bad about us while we were gone!


----------



## Espeon (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

I do remember having my emulator crash at one of the cutscenes. I think it was the one which happens later in Ryube. Also, having reread one of the previous entries about naming Riou and Tir the same, it is true that Gremio will react to the name being the same. I can't remember what he says exactly and it isn't that important or significant to anything ever so it's not like it matters.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

LAST TIME: FUCK YOU FLIKTOR WE DO WHAT WE WANT [FIST SHAKE]

PART 04 YADA FUCKING YADA

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Mukumuku, Nanami, Jillia
- Jowy Points: ... I don't feel like tallying them right now.
- Game Overs: 0 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: I SURE LIKED BEING FLIKTOR'S PRISONER.  LET'S DO THIS SOME MORE!


----------



## surskitty (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

LAST TIME: Thanks a lot, Rowd; we definitely needed angry mobs after us.  That is _totally_ what we needed.  You are not an asshole at all.  More importantly, NANAMI GET

PART 05; I actually changed a lot of what happened in this update and the next from when I posted, so no stats

NEXT TIME: I actually forgot what the next trigger for plot is.  Oops.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

If Nanami doesn't know the concept of an adult conversation with a guard, how do you expect her to have a foursome with Jowy, Riou and Futch? D:!


----------



## surskitty (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

"What are you doing, huh?  Huh?  Huh?  Riou!  TELL ME!!" "... We're ... uh ..." "GO AWAY, NANAMI" "We're kind of busy here, thanks!" "That looks like FUN.  LET ME TRY" "[ slightly desperate ] NANAMI GO AWAY" "Nanami, that's a little..." "(... I wonder if Riou's a protective little brother...)" "You know, I talked to Rina yesterday and she said --" "[ HUMS LOUDLY.  THIS IS SO NOT RIGHT. ]" "[ ... intrigued... and confused, but mostly intrigued ]" "(Oh, I heard most of that years ago.)"

LAST TIME: 

PART 06; MOVED AROUND A BUNCH OF THINGS

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Have I counted Pilika?  I know I said hi to Pilika before....  Apple, Hanna
- Jowy Points: Damn right you'll hug the traumatised small child!
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: INTRODUCING OUR NEW STRATEGIST ... _Apple_.  There is no way this can go wrong.  (Luca, I'd like to surrender, buu....)


----------



## surskitty (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

I feel like people aren't following this that much :'(


LAST TIME: Pigs fall, Pilika's family dies; Apple wanders in to introduce the iStrategist.

PART 07 YADA YADA

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Tsai, Kinnison, Shiro, Kiba Windamier
- Jowy Points: He had a lot of lines, but he didn't really do anything.  :|a
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Defending the fort!  Our first war battle, maybe?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II ARMY*



> And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire, the ring of fire


OH MY GOD you made my day with that line.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II ARMY*

It just has to be Penis Company


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II ARMY*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> It just has to be Penis Company


Seconding.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*



Viki said:


> : "Somebody?  Is somebody there?" ... ONLY APPLE CAN SAVE US ALL
> NEXT TIME: INTRODUCING OUR NEW STRATEGIST ... _Apple_.  There is no way this can go wrong.  (Luca, I'd like to surrender, buu....)


I actually cracked up at the "ONLY APPLE CAN SAVE US ALL" comment. We all know how awful she is, hahaha.

As for castle names, I can't think of anything particularly witty. Oh well.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II ARMY*

Penis pretty much has outlasted its funny value.  Flik suggested I go with something pig related, so I bounced puns off him and Clover until I found something I liked.  I will proactively assume from your collective groans that I am your new hero.

As it turns out, the remix of Theme of the Advancing Army is Tactics.  I haven't gone through to find out what everything else is.

LAST TIME: Viktor mistreats his flamethrowers.  Viktor, I thought you liked fire!

PART 08

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Solon Jhee, Seed, Culgan
- Jowy Points: :(
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: IDK MY BFF TRUE RUNES.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II ARMY*

Turns out I didn't actually get far with this update, either.  :|a  We'll get to Muse eventually!

LAST TIME: Pohl died and Viktor accidentally fire spears in the boiler.

PART 09

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Leknaat
- Jowy Points: BUT I DON'T WANT A TRUE RUNE
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: ... okay, and NOW we'll get to the 'Muse, sort of' bit.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II ARMY*

I've had a rough week or two, and this segment annoys me, hence late late late.

LAST TIME: Oh, goody!  A true rune!  That will make my life much better and not at all give me lots of angst about!  I mean, look at Tir!  He's doing well, right? ... ... ...

PART 10

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Alex, Hilda
- Jowy Points: He's kinda useless huh.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Nanami's aMusing antics!  Odessa makes like his namesake and flirts ineptly with his staff-wielding dark-type friend on a Moonlit Night!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I am the reader.
It's me :o)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I read too! I'm just too much of a lurker to, you know, actually comment.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

See, the thing to remember is that I'm much better about updating if I know people care if I update.  If I don't think anyone actually reads it, I don't have motivation!  So even if you don't actually have anything to say, I'd appreciate it if you at least went, idk, 'I'm still reading this!' or something.

I'm getting awfully close to the point where I need to actually be concerned with playtime, so the last thing I did was reset playtime back to 00:00:00.  The cheat code for that is:
8006AA52 0000
8006AA54 0000
8006AA56 0000
and that works perfectly fine in pcsxr.  So yay!  The playtime prior to me doing that was 47:52:35, which sounds more than a bit absurd unless you consider that 1. doing an lp at least triples the actual playtime, 2. I play on 2x speed whenever I'm grinding or just want to get Muse to restock faster, and 3. I leave the emulator running while I go off and do other things sometimes.  Probably the actual time I've spent on this so far is more like 20 hours, which is still a lot.  Typing up junk takes a while, yo!

LAST TIME: WE ARE NOW IN MUSE.  HOW LONG DID THAT TAKE?  TOO FUCKING LONG, THAT'S HOW LONG.

PART 11
*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Elza, Clive, Anabelle, Jess
- Jowy Points: Jowy, don't be stupid.  This is the worst plan.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: How many spies does it take to make a pot of tea?

I might actually start on a Suikogaiden interlude between now and then, actually.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- SUIKODEN I COMPLETE*

OH OH OH OH *raises hand*

Is Luca Blight's true rune........

Noodles? :D
didigetitrightdidigetitrightdidigetitright???


----------



## Espeon (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*



			
				Suikoden II said:
			
		

> little boy (a tiny-Jowy paletteswap, to be precise): "Hey, hey, hey. Is it really true that the Highland Army is coming? My mommy said they'll come if I don't eat my carrots. Is it true? Is it true?"


I'd never noticed they were a palette swap of tiny-Jowy before! I'm highly amused by this considering "Do you... want my carrots?"

Clearly because Jowy never ate his carrots, the highland army came. Poor Fliktor's base. :(

By the way; I'm still reading this! (Or something.)


----------



## surskitty (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I would not be surprised if Luca hates noodles.  Also saying Luca's true rune is a bit not accurate; it's more the rune he likes sacrificing shit to.  HINT: everyone keeps calling him it.

Hm, actually, I think I'll do the Suikogaiden 1 chapter 2 interlude after we're out of Muse.


LAST TIME: Hi, Anabelle!  Anabelle's secretary has decided we need to spy on Highland.  It's not as though we've ever had problems with being thought of as Jowston spies or anything.  It's certainly not as though the unit we're pretending to be in (which is our actual unit) is almost entirely dead.  Holy shit, Jess, this is the worst idea.  I kind of adore that everyone agrees it is the worst idea.

PART 12

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Huan, Anita, and now we've properly met Jillia.
- Jowy Points:  even if you are stupid!
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: We're fucked, aren't we.


I've decided I'll do the first Suikogaiden interlude once we leave Muse.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

PAGE THREE \o/

LAST TIME: SPYING: it's not a good idea.  Particularly if your cover story is shitty as hell.

[BGM: none, birds chirping]





 Nanami gets pinged as I run onscreen.





: "Oh, you're back!  You're back!  Over here.  Are you okay?  I heard a lot of yelling, so I thought they'd captured you."
Odessa walks the rest of the way over to the group.





: "Huh?  Where's Jowy?  He didn't..........."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: [walks down and jumps] "There they are!  Over here!  Hurry!!!"





: "Huh?  What?  What?"
Odessa backs up slightly and FAITO.  Jowy is no longer in my party.





: "Whew....  But, what happened???  Hey, hey, hey, Odessa?  Where's Jowy?  What happened to him?"










: "First we have to get out of here..."





: "Huh?  Wait a minute....."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: [walks in] "Here, here.  They're still here!!!"





: [bounce] "Uh oh!"
Fade out as we hightail it.











: "................. Oh no........  Jowy is................."





: "He'll be okay...... yeah, he'll be fine.  Jowy always keeps his promises.  We'll wait in Muse for him to come back.  He may even catch up to us before then....  Right, Odessa?"

[BGM: Let's Climb This Hill]










: "So.............  Jowy didn't catch up with us....  What should we do?  Should we go see Jess?"

I try walking over to the rune shop to buy more fury runes, but Nanami stops me in front of the inn.





: "Wait a minute, Odessa.  I can understand you wanting to rest, but I think we should report to Jess first."
So I walk around and get to the rune shop that way :')





 Wow, four water runes and a fury rune.

Jess is not in his room!  I try to go over to Anabelle's room instead and an official stops me.
OFFICIAL: "There's an important meeting today.  You can't go in."

As I try leaving the building, Nanami stops me.





: "We can't see Jess or Anabelle.  What are we going to do?  Are Viktor and the others here??"
And now I can leave.

To the inn!





 Fliktor are getting drunk, or at least more drunk.  I suspect they're not very familiar with sobriety.





: "Odessa.  You okay?  Leona told us what was going on.  We've been very worried."





: [steps closer] "Y.. yeah, I'm okay.  But Jowy....."





: ? "Yeah, he's not here.  What happened to Jowy?"





: "Well you see....."
Fade out.





: [storms out of his seat; this makes Nanami nervous] "What!!!  So they've captured Jowy?"





: "Huh?  Well.....  I... I don't know......  Jowy said......  he said he'd follow after us..."





: "What's scaring him going to do?  Hey, let's go see Jess and find out exactly what's going on." That should probably be 'scaring them', Flik.





: [nervous] "But Jess wasn't there and we weren't allowed in to see Anabelle...."





: "Don't worry.  I'll show you a good trick." VIKTOR.
Flik gets out of his seat, though he is much more refined about it than Viktor.  Details!  Eee.
[ Viktor joins convoy.  Flik joins convoy. ]






: "Pilika....  Wait a minute...."





: "................"

[BGM: Quiet Room.  That's the city hall bgm in general.]
OFFICIAL: "What's your business here?  Lady Anabelle is preparing for a meeting.........."
VIKTOR RUNS INTO HIM.
OFFICIAL: [bolts into room] "Unfff....... uuuuuhhhh.........."





: [sweatdrop] "Good trick, huh............"





: "It's the best way to deal with government workers.  Let's go in."

We walk in!  Fliktor are leading the way.  In Anabelle's room are Fitcher, Jess, and Hauser.  Hauser is pretty much the only black guy in the game.





: ! "What is this!"
[BGM: Sedition]





: [walks out from behind her desk and over to Fliktor] "Viktor and Flik.  What happened?  Why do you look so angry?"





: [RUNS OVER TO BE WAY IN JESS'S SPACE 8(] "Hey!  You!  Is it true that you sent Odessa and Jowy to sneak into the Highland camp!?"





: [nervous] "Hold on a minute, don't get so mad......."





: "Yes, I asked them to do it.  Now get your hands off me."
Viktor backs up slightly; Flik steps forward.





: "Anabelle, I don't know you that well, but is the State really in such bad shape that they have to use kids like this as spies?" Ouch.





: [turns] "Jess.........................."





: "I asked them because in order to defeat the Highland Army, we need to know how much provisions they have.  Odessa, how much provisions did they have anyway?" You're such a fuckhead.





 Odessa would prioritise on the stratergery; Riou would care more about Jowy.  :|a
> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "About two weeks worth......."
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: [turns to Odessa] "You!!  Is that all you........"
> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "............................."
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "So you said... about 2 weeks.  Right, Odessa?"





: "But the important thing is Jowy...  What about Jowy..."





: "Jowy's been captured by Highland.  Well, I don't know if he was captured, but he didn't come back.  So please, please save Jowy......"
Long pause as Anabelle walks over to the kids.





: "Odessa, Nanami, I thank you for getting vital information for us.  Furthermore, I apologize for putting you in such danger.  But I'm afraid we can't save Jowy.  We've got our hands full just protecting the city.  Forgive me."





: [nervous] "But, but, but........"





: "Odessa..........  Nanami............  Standing around and talking isn't going to bring Jowy back safe."





: [steps up] "2 weeks means they're planning a swift assault.  Now we can plan our strategy at the Hilltop conference.  Thank you, Odessa."
Viktor rams into him; Fitcher jumps.





: "Why you!!!!!"





: [nervous] "Please, no violence!!  No violence!!!"
Viktor looks at Fitcher and steps back.





: "How dare you, mercenary.  We needed information to save Muse!  Besides, it's your fault that Lady Anabelle is suffering." What?  No, seriously, what?  What planet are you ON, Jess?





: [HITS HIM AGAIN.] "What!!!!"





: "Stop it, Jess!"





: "Enough, Viktor.  I guess mercs like us don't have anything to say about what goes on here.  Let's go back."
[BGM: none]





: [slowly moves away from Jess.] "Damn!!!"
Fade out.

[BGM: Let's Climb This Hill]
Back in the inn...





: "I'm sorry...... Odessa.  If we had been there....."





: "I wonder if Jowy's...... okay....  I'm sure he's fine.  He'll come back." It's not as though Rowd's tried to kill him before or anything.










: "It's Jowy.  He'll be fine."





: "You're right.  Well, I'm going to wait for Jowy out by the gate."
Nanami walks off.





: ".........................."
Fade out.






: "Odessa...........  Should you be here?  .......... Go and stay with her."






  It's sunset.  Walking over to join Nanami at the gate....
No music.





: "Hey, Odessa.  Jowy's not....  Jowy's not back yet.  I'm going to wait a little longer for him.  Odessa, why don't you go back to Leona's and rest.  If he comes back, I'll tell you."





 If at any point you say you go back to Leona's, you ... go back to Leona's and skip the rest of this scene.





: "I'll wait with you."
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version] Bawww.





: "That would be nice.  It'll seem faster that way....  no, I guess not..."





After a while, Nanami looks up at Odessa.





: "It's late.....  Odessa, you should go wait at Leona's."










: "I'm staying with you."
Nanami looks back down.  They wait for a while until Pilika runs over.  Nanami stands up.





: "Pilika?"





: "Huff... huff... huff... huff..."
They walk over to Pilika!





: "Are you okay, Pilika?"





: "Waaaahhhh......"





: "It'll be okay, honey.  Jowy will come back."





: "............................"





 Far away, remember~ far away, you and me~ the innocence, we were so free~ memories in sepia~ far away, so pure~ there is always a place in my heart~





: "He'll come back.  He promised..."





: "....................."





 Nanami and Pilika sit down.
Waiting for a while.





: "Hey, hey.  Do you remember the time you got lost in Lude Woods." ... He got lost in Lewd Woods.  Really?  Really?





: "While Grandpa Genkaku was out looking for you, Jowy and I waited just like this.  You came back and I know Jowy is going to too."
Long pause.





: [looks up] "I think you should wait at Leona's after all.  You'll catch cold."










: "I'm waiting with you."





: "Why won't you ever listen to what your big sister tells you? .................. We'll wait a little longer."
Long pause.





: "Well, to finish the story....  While we were waiting for Odessa just like this, do you know what Jowy did... ha ha.  He cried the whole time." Jowy cried the whole time Riou was lost in Lewd Woods.  I don't.  I don't ... need to make comments here, do I...





: "Can you believe it?  Our Jowy crying just like a little baby...  Hey, this conversation is our little secret, okay?  I promised Jowy I would never tell a soul."
Long pause.





 ... during which, Pilika falls asleep.





: "ZZZZZZZZZ.........."





: [looks over at Pilika and blinks twice] "Looks like Pilika was pretty tired.  It's late, Jowy." I'm not Jowy.
More waiting.





: "Hey....  Odessa.  You know what I think?....  When Jowy comes back, let's go far away from here....." Oh, Nanami.
Nanami stands up and is super pinged!  Pilika has sleep bubbles and her eyes are still half-lidded.





: "!!!!!!!!"
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music 1]





 Jowy spots us and runs over!





 We run too!





 Nanami hugs him.





 So does Pilika.





: "Odessa.........  Nanami..........  You waited for me........"





: "You came back!  You really came back!!!"





: "Odessa.....  Nanami........  I kept my promise......."





 I'll be nice because it keeps Jowy from apologising.





: "Welcome home."





: "Thanks.... Odessa....  It's nice.......  Having people to wait for you...."





: "....................."





: "Pilika waited too.....  Thanks......."
Fade out.

[BGM: Beautiful Morning]





 Oh, huh, I got the boys' and girls' rooms mixed up.





: [walks in] "Hey!  How long are you two gonna sleep?"





: [rolls over.] "Uh....... Nanami......... a little longer...... You know...... I...... hate...... mornings....." Jowy/punctuation otp.





: "C'mon....  I know it was rough, but it's already been a week.  Snap out of it!"
Odessa gets out of bed, and after a moment, so does Jowy.





: "C'mon.  C'mon.  Let's go."





: "Let's go?..... where?"





: "Something's about to start at Jowston Hill.  People have come here from all over the place.  Is it a festival?  Maybe something like that.  C'mon.  Let's go see." It certainly can't be politicking.





: "Oh well......  Shall we go, Odessa?"
Nanami and Jowy join the party!  Wow Jowy has nice stat growth.






: [nervous] "Don't worry.....  I'll take care of this girl, so go and have fun.  You can get to Jowston Hill from the northwest part of town."
If you haven't yet, it'd be a good idea to remove everything from Jowy......

The Jowy palette-swap now says, "Hey!  Hey!  It'll be okay, right?  I ate all my carrots so the Highland Army wouldn't come."






 Hi, Viktor!





: "Oh, are you here for the view too?"





: "Viktor, what is this?"





: "Eh?  It's a meeting of the leaders of the City-State of Jowston.  This is Jowston Hill, so they call this the Hilltop Conference.  Leaders of the 5 State cities, Muse, South Window, Greenhill, the Matilda Knights and.... oh I forget.  Anyway, it should be interesting." ... Viktor, the _six_ Jowston city-states are Muse, Southwind, Greenhill, Matilda, Two River, and Tinto.  I can forgive you forgetting about Tinto because they're stupid and Two River because they're like the Great Forest region in Toran except worse, but you should at least remember how many they are.





: "Interesting?"





: "It's okay, don't worry.  You can get in if you stick with me.  You should see it, it'll be something to tell your grandkids, I'm sure." Assuming Gorudo doesn't kill her first.
Viktor joins convoy.





GUARD: "Only concerned parties are allowed past this point."





: "I'm Viktor, mercenary leader under contract by Muse City.  The others are with me.  Let us in."
GUARD: "Wait a minute.  Show me some proof of identity."





: "Hey, you don't recognize my face?  My face is my proof of identity."
GUARD: "Sorry, but I can't let you in."





: "What....?!"





: [walks over] "Hope you're not planning on using your 'good trick' again."





: "Who's this?..."
GUARD: [ping!] "Oh!  Y... you're....  Are you really Sir Flik?" HAHAHA it's because he's hot isn't it





: "Eh?  Yes, but....."
GUARD: [nervous] "You're the mercenary soldier.... the one... the one they call....  'Flik of the Blue Lightning'..."





: "....................."
GUARD: "Please, please go in."





: "How come they don't know my face, but they know your face?"





: [sweatdrop] "How should I know?" Oh, Flik, someday you will notice that there are people other than Viktor and Odessa who want you out of your pants.
[ Flik joins convoy ]
Fade out.

[BGM: The Confederation Forever]





 And now you know what the inside of the building looks like.





 Pan over the room...
MAN IN BLUE: "... Mayor of Muse City, Lady Anabelle......"
Anabelle and Jess walk in.





: "We're going to do our sightseeing over there."





 We start heading down to the tables, but some jerk runs into Nanami!





: "Out of the way, girl!" Fuck off!
Nanami steps out of the way and bounces as Gorudo walks off!  The knight in red (Camus) stops next to her; the knight in blue (Miklotov) follows Gorudo until he notices either that Nanami's pissed or Camus isn't following.





: "You creep.  What are you doing?"





: "Pardon us, my lady.  I believe he was but overeager.  May we have your forgiveness?" ... Camus ...





: "No... I mean, yes....."





: "What are you doing, Camus?"





: "Just doing my job as a knight.  Got a problem?"





: "Ah, ah.. it's... it's... it's okay."





: "That is good.  Well, please excuse me."





: "Let's hurry, Camus.  It's also a knight's job to be on time." Oh, Miklotov.
Camus and Miklotov walk off.





: "Hey!  Hey!  Odessa, Jowy, did you here?  He called me 'lady'!!"  This makes more sense in Japanese; she's impressed by him calling her ojousama.





: "....................."
BLUE GUY: "Leader of the Matilda Knights and the White Knights, Lord Gorudo!!!"





: "Hey, here we go."





 They go sit in the chairs on the bottom.  Our party's on the left table; Viktor and Flik are sitting next to a blonde woman on the right table.  Notice the giant army of clones.
BLUE GUY: "Representative General of Two River City, Lord Makai!!!"
BLUE GUY: "Acting Mayor of Greenhill City, Lady Teresa!!!!" HAHA TERESA RATES MORE BANGS.
BLUE GUY: "Mayor of Tinto City, Lord Gustav!!!"
BLUE GUY: "Mayor of South Window City, Lord Granmeyer!!!"
BLUE GUY: "Commander of the Muse City Forces, Lord Hauser!!!" Does Hauser, like, get lines ever.





 Pan over to the mayors!  Clockwise, they're Anabelle (with Jess), Gorudo (with Miklotov and Camus), Makai (I guess Ridley and ... guh, I forget her name, Chaco's aunt ... are busy; either that or Jowston has some major anti-nonhuman issues they need to get over), Gustav, Hauser, Teresa Wisemail (with Shin), and Granmeyer.  I like the flags, though Southwind's looks like a target marker.
The music stops.





: "In accordance with the Jowston State Agreement, I hereby begin the Hilltop Conference."





: "The Highland Army is massed at our border.  They have only 2 weeks provisions with them.  We believe they'll attack soon." Well, one week, now, if Nanami's mention is right.





: "Wait a moment.  Aren't they still in compliance with the peace agreement?" Sigh, Makai.





: "The Highland Army has already invaded the eastern part of Muse and burned several villages to the ground along the way."





: "As for that, didn't Highland reply that that was a 'trick by mountain bandits'?" Oh Gorudo.





: "Do you really believe that Viktor's mercenary army could be crushed by a group of mountain bandits?" Dude, you're trying logic against the Jowston mayors.





: "You can't deny that the Highland Army is massed at the border.  It is a fact, and this represents a threat to the City-State." Wow, you have a line.  ... Are his eyes just entirely white.  What the fuck.





: "The Highland Army has approached the border before and they've never truly attacked.  Why should this be any different?" Meanwhile, Gustav has no eyes.  Reminds me of Mathiu a little.  ... Though as mayor of Tinto, Gustav is contractually obligated to hate Scarlet Moon's -- well, the Toran Republic's now, but still -- guts.





: "The commander of the Highland Army has changed from Agares Blight to his son, Prince Luca Blight.  That's why things are different." Oh, Teresa.  You and your logic.





: "Oh?  So you can't pay your annual rice offering for 3 years, but your mouth still works fine I see." ... What the fuck?





: "How dare you...."





: "It is just as Lord Gustav said, they'll run at the first sign of battle.  I'm certainly not going to expend my knights for this." I'm not sure Camus and Miklotov would agree.





: "The people of Two River are also tired from many battles...."  Well, maybe Two River should stop being at war with Two River; have you considered that?
Long pause.





: "Luca Blight is more demon than man.  If he breaks through Muse's defenses, the State will be in shambles.  In the name of our mutual oath, I order you to provide troops to protect Muse City, capital city of the City-State Jowston." ... Congrats Anabelle.





: "I'm not afraid of your threats.  What good is it if I protect Muse and my people, the people of Tinto, starve?" ... your economy is entirely mining.  If there's no Muse, _who do you plan on trading with_.





: "That's an order in the name of the State.  You should watch how you speak, Lord Gustav."
A MUSE SOLDIER: "Excuse me." [walks in and over to Jess, then leaves]
[BGM: Sedition]





: "I have news to report.  The Highland Army has slaughtered our border guards and they're reportedly headed for Muse." Nice timing, there.





: "What!!!" 





: "It appears they were serious."





: "You all heard.  I'm ordering all of you to gather your armies."





: "Hmmm........"
Fade out.

[BGM: The Confederation Forever]





: "Okay, let's go back."

When I step out of the building ...





: "So that was pretty interesting, huh?"





: "You thinks so??????  Looked like just a bunch of old men talking to me." But Teresa and Anabelle!





: "Ha ha ha ha ha ha.  I guess you're right.  Man, I'm tired out from just sitting in there.  Let's head to Leona's place."





: "............................."

I try stepping out of the city, but Viktor stops me.





: "Let's head over to Leona's and have a drink first, eh."





: "As usual, that's all you ever think about."





: "How can you say that?"

I step into the inn and Leona's talking to the innkeeper behind the bar and two maids in the kitchen are with Pilika and Anabelle and Apple are next to the stairs.





: "Hey, what a surprise.  I was watching the meeting too.  It was rough, but you did well."





: "Well, just part of my job.  Nobody's giving full cooperation, but nobody wants anyone destroyed by Highland either."





: "So what is it?  You didn't come here to make small talk."





: "Viktor, I need you to somehow slow down the Highland Army.  It will take 7 days to gather all of the State forces.  But the Highland Army will arrive here in 5 days.  2 days would be enough.  Please just buy us 2 days."





: "2 days....  We battle outside Muse, and maybe bloody their noses a little.  Yeah, I think I can buy you 2 days."





: "You'll never change.  You ask for crazy things like they're nothing.  The idea of us alone trying to stop that Luca Blight...."





: "I'm counting on you, Viktor.  Also, we'll be expecting reinforcements from the Matilda Knights to arrive early." Haha yeah right.





: "Well if it's just slowing them down, I think I can handle it."





: "Thanks, handsome."





: "Well err... hey, that's my job....  Plus if it's a request from a fine lady like you, I could never refuse."





: "............................."





: [steps up to Anabelle] "Ummm......... Please let us fight with you."





: [moves closer to the group] "Jowy, Odessa....  It was wrong of me to get you guys involved in this whole mess.  Forgive me.  But you don't need to do any more than you already have.  This is a problem for us adults." blah blah blah





: "No... we want to fight.  We'll help you slow down the Highland Army....  Odessa, you'll fight too, won't you?"










: "Well I....."





: "Odessa, please."





 I like that the options changed.





: "Well I....."





: "Fight...... with me........ Odessa.........  That Luca Blight.........."










: "Well I....."





: "Please.....  Odessa......  I want to make sure......" Repeat to infinity.





: ".......... okay."





: "Odessa, Jowy, Nanami.  .... Don't get yourself killed.  When the battle is over, come back and visit me.  I'll tell you all about Master Genkaku." Oh foreshadowing.





: "Okay.... Yes, yes!"





: "Well, I've got to get back.  Viktor, do a good job for us.  I know you will."





: "Yeah, well you're right."
Fade out.

---

RANDOM AS HELL DETOUR.  I did this before heading back to Muse to wait for Jowy, but you can do this pretty much any time after first going to Muse after the fort's burned down.
[BGM: The King's March]





 At the Mercenary Fortress, Templeton is pissed.  SuikoII insists on calling him Templton, but unlike with Touta and Joey, the non-stupid spelling actually gets used in-series, so I'm going to call him Templeton anyway.





: "What's wrong?  I just want to take a little look inside!!"
HIGHLANDERS: "What are you talking about!?  Buzz off before you get hurt!!!"





: [walks up to them] "I told you.  I'm just trying to fix my map!"
HIGHLANDERS: [pissed] "Get the hell out of here!!!"





: [kicks one; there is an approprihttp://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8338/sles0244207000112125403.pngate sound effect and the kicked soldier goes !] "Harumph!..."
SOLDIER: "!!!!!!!" [bounces as Templeton bolts] "Hey you!!  Leave me alone!!!"

Templeton stops next to where Odessa is hiding in the shade.





: "I swear, people around here have really got an attitude.  Hey!  Who are you guys?"
Fade out.  We're now in the entrance to the Mercenary Fort area, far away from the soldiers.





: "You guys got kicked out of here?  Jeez what a pain....  So much stuff going on...  I gotta keep changing my map."  I still like his introduction in I: "My god, this is terrible!  I wish they wouldn't do such things!  Now I'll have to change the maps."  Best reaction to genocide.










: "Map?" Can you make me one to find my ass?





: "Oh.  I'm Templton, a cartographer.  I'm correcting my map of this area, but I'm really having a hard time.  Sorry, but I'm sort of in a rush.  Maybe I'll see you again."

[BGM: Requiem of Grief]





 In what used to be Toto...





: "This... this.... this is horrible........  I thought I'd seen everything, but this....." ... is nothing next to them burning down the elf village, asshole.





: [pinged, turns to party] "So... so the Highland Army did this?"










: "Yeah........"





: "You said before that you were thrown out of that fort.  Are you fighting the Highland Army?" Dude, you're 14.  Why is this the second army you're joining?










: "That's right."





: "Really?....  In that case, I'll fight with you.  I can't let them ruin everything I've gone to the trouble of mapping." Something is wrong in your head, kid.
Templeton joined the group!





: "Here, I've got something for you.  With this, you won't get lost no matter where you go.  Okay, I'm going to look around some.  I'll meet you later.  Bye."
[ You got Suiko Map ]
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Templ(e)ton, Gorudo, Makai, Camus, Miklotov, Teresa, Shin (well, he didn't say anything), Hauser (first line!), Gustav, Granmeyer
- Jowy Points: 
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: THE INVASION OF MUSE.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Since you guys haven't been commenting, I've been trying to get PCSX2 to work!  I haven't figured out how to screencap yet, but I've gotten up to the name entry screen for SuikoIII-V, which is an _awesome sign_.

LAST TIME: Jowy's return!  Politicking!  Highland's invading!  Further politicking!

[BGM: none; birds chirping]
We are IN THE INN as it's morning.





: "Hey!  Hey!  Wake up Odessa and Jowy!!  Everyone's meeting outside."
We both get out of bed at the same time!  Weird.





: "I'm already awake, Nanami.  Actually, I couldn't sleep......"






 Pretty small everyone.  Also, note where Pilika is.





: "The Highland Army advance forces are close.  If we can beat them, we'll have done our job."





: "Our job isn't to defeat the entire Highland Army.  If we can slow them down, it'll be enough.  But remember, if we don't protect Muse and it falls to Highland, it's all over.  So give it all you've got!"





: "Everyone, gird yourselves for battle.  We'll go when preparations are complete." Haha, he said gird.






: "Hey, don't be so nervous."





: "Be careful, Odessa."





: "Hey, are you all ready?"










: "Not yet."





: "Okay, but don't forget anything.  You've got to eat, too."
Just because, I make sure I get another Fury Rune.  Just got rid of six and a half hours logged, at least three of which were idling.






: "Hey, are you all ready?"





: "Yes."





: "Good, we're just about ready."

[BGM: War]










: "I can see the Highland Army's advance troops."





: "It's that guy, Viktor, again!!!  This time I'll kick his ass!" ... Kay.





: "Don't worry.  All we've got to do is slow them down."





: "If we can defeat Solon Jhee's unit or buy enough time, they should retreat."
[ Start Battle ]
Flik and Viktor move on their own.  Viktor's our standard bearer.





: "Odessa, are you used to command yet?  We've given you two State reinforcement units to command.  Good luck."
Viktor's unit (Viktor, Apple, Tuta) has 9 ATT 9 DEF; Flik's (+ Hanna and Tsai) is 10 ATT 7 DEF; mine is 6 ATT 8 DEF; and the state troops are 5 ATT 4 DEF.  And Apple keeps yelling at me.  Asshole.
The green unit in the middle is Gilbert.
... Huh, Jowy's Black Sword isn't usable.  Just his Critical skill.
TURN OVER





: "Hey, Flik, See someone you recognize?"





: "Gilbert is it?.....  I can't believe he's working for Highland." ... Does Zexen get along with Highland?





: "Do you.... know him?  If only you could get him to switch sides..." *THIS IS THE ONLY TIME IN THE GAME YOU CAN RECRUIT GILBERT*.  Gotta damage him.  ... And keep him from dying.  It's a pain in the ass.
Haha, hurt Gilbert instantly.





: "You've lost your touch!"





: "Why you worthless.....  Grrr.........."





: "How about it, Gilbert?  Why don't you join our side?  A proud warrior like you shouldn't take money from a scum like Luca Blight!!!"
Pause.





: "I guess this.... is fate..."
Pause.





: "Okay, I'll do it."
Gilbert turns around 8D
HIGHLAND ARMY: "Lord Jhee!!!  The mercenaries!!!"





: "Gilbert!!!  You dare betray us!!!!"





: "Sorry.  I'll send you a refund."

Three knight units on teleport in!





: "I am Miklotov, Captain of the Blue Knights of Matilda.  I'm here to assist Sir Viktor of Muse."
Aaaand I use my single Bright Shield casting to heal Gilbert, which is slightly wasteful but last time I played he died four battles in a row, so.
Miklotov is beating the shit out of Highland.  Gilbert is getting the shit beaten out of him by Culgan.  Oh, huh, the knight units aren't all the same colour: there's Miklotov's blue knight unit and two white knight units.
Flik just got the crap beaten out of him by Seed.





: "I wasn't supposed to die here!!!"  Contrary to what it sounds like, that's his 'safe retreat' message.  He can't die afaik, but if he could, he'd go "Urgh... Odessa, I'm coming..."  Does that make you sad?  It sure makes me sad.

Camus teleports in!  Camus's knight unit is red, fittingly.





: "Miklotov, Commander Gorudo orders us to withdraw our forces immediately." What the fuck?





: "What are you saying, Camus!!  Our knights should turn our backs on the enemy and run?!!!"





: "It's a knight's duty to follow the orders of his liege lord.  Have you forgotten your oath?" His orders are stupid.  Therefore Miklotov never actually heard them.





: "Damn.............."
The Matilda Knights leave!  Fucking Matilda.





: "What's the matter with them!!  They're not going to defend Muse!!!!" Of course not.  That would make sense.





: "It looks like someone is up to some nasty tricks here.  If Muse falls, next it'll be your necks on the line...."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . ." Jowy thinks this is really stupid and he is right.






: "Ha.  Today was just a greeting.  Tomorrow, your head will be decorating the walls of this city!"  Pleasant.





: "Well try it, if you've got the guts."

[BGM: Victory ~ Staff Roll, I think]





: "Somehow..... we managed to slow them down."
... and.  it froze.  Trying again!






: "Lord Odessa, if your unit is damaged, move it back to the village.  Units on top of towns or castles have their damage repaired."





: "That's it.  Fall back." ... well, at least this time he didn't die.
I like that Seed and Culgan actively avoid engaging Odessa's unit.  Our stats are shitty and usually they go for the weaker units, but we're kids so.
THERE, didn't freeze this time.

We are now back in the inn.





: "You all fought well.  Now everyone get some rest."
Fade out.






 Nanami's in my room





 And Jowy's in Nanami's, lurking in the corner.





: "......................"
[BGM: none]





: "Hey, Odessa....  Can I tell you something?










: "Sure."





: "Thanks...."





: "Well...... Odessa.......  About this battle, do you...."





: "No.... forget about it.  There's no choice, I guess...  We have to protect ourselves....  Goodnight, Odessa."





 Pan over to Jowy talking to a very familiar looking ninja!





: "...... tell them just like that."
KAGE: "I understand.  It will be just as you order."
And Kage fades out.





: [walks in] "...............?"





: "Pilika............  Don't worry...... .... it's just the wind." Oh you're not being suspicious at ALL.





: ".................."





: "Pilika, hurry and get to sleep." You're in her room, dumbass.
Pilika walks over to the bed on the left.





: "I............ I hope I'm taking the right path." If you have to ask, the answer is no.

Fade out.
[BGM: none; birds chirping]
Odessa and Jowy are in their beds.  Nanami walks in.





: "Okay, it's morning.  Everyone's waiting downstairs."
We get out of bed!





: "Good morning, Odessa."

We walk downstairs and pan over to Viktor and Flik drinking!  As they do.  Leona is behind the bar; Pilika is where she usually is between the bar and the stairs.





: "Oh, Odessa and Jowy, you're both awake."





: [bounce] "I'm here too."





: "Oh?  Sorry, sorry.  You're going to see Anabelle today, aren't you?  Tell her what a great job I did, okay."





: "Who did a great job???"





: "Ha ha ha ha ha.  That's right.  Anyway, don't go outside of the city.  The Highland Army is all around."





: "Okay, let's go, Odessa.  Don't you want to hear about Master Genkaku?"
Fade out.






: "Listen.  Don't become the type of adult who drinks all night and sleeps all morning, okay." Yeah, because the sort that drinks all night and drinks all morning -- FLIKTOR -- is much better.
I'm pretty sure this is the last chance for fury runes so I'm getting one more.  Clear out Jowy's inventory if you haven't yet.  Blah blah Warsaw Philharmonic doing super dramatic opening theme; I don't really like the SuikoII opening.

Man that took AGES, wtf.

Okay!  TO PLOT!

Once in the town hall...





: "Lady Anabelle.......  I wonder what she knows about Grandpa Genkaku?"

A WOMAN IN JESS'S OFFICE: "All I do is file forms, take out forms and re-file forms all day long.  What a job."
...
RANDOM MAN IN A DIFFERENT ROOM: "If you're here for a marriage certificate, I can help you.  And you are....?"






 Gustav, Granmeyer, Anabelle, and Jess are in her office.





: "Lord Gustav, are you saying that Tinto City will not cooperate?" ... It's Tinto.





: "That's not what I'm saying.  But as long as we don't know the Highland Army's intentions, I'm not going to commit my troops." They have _surrounded Muse._  I don't think Luca's bringing flowers!
This bit of fanart is relevant to where my mind went.  It is also the most amazing thing.  You should click it.





: "I think their intentions are clear.  Perhaps you're just frightened?"





: "How dare you!  It was the South Window Army who retreated at the first sight of blood during the Scarlet Moon Empire war!" Everybody hates Scarlet Moon.  Even Scarlet Moon hated Scarlet Moon.





: "You're a fool....  War isn't a gambling game......." Okay, I looked for ages and couldn't find any appropriately badass fanart of Vriska, so you'll just have to imagine it and maybe link some in comments.





: "Stop it, the both of you.  It's no use arguing."





: "In any case, we're not ready to commit troops.  That's my decision."
Gustav leaves.





: "Whew..........."
Anabelle gets up and walks over to the party.





: "Forgive me, Odessa, Nanami.  As you can see, we're in the middle of negotiations.  Could you come back this evening?"





: "Yes, of course.  Let's go, Odessa, Jowy."
Odessa and Nanami walk out.  Jowy starts to, but steps back.





: "Lady Anabelle......  Umm... may I ask you something?"





: "What is it?"





: "Why are you fighting, Lady?  What do you hope to get from this war?" As a guess?  Not dying.  Not dying is good.
Pause.





: "I'll get nothing from it.  I fight so we won't lose.  I was born in Muse, raised in Muse.  It's natural that I want to protect her." Also, Luca exists.  Luca exists and _really hates Muse._





: "....................." I think his patriotism is a little broken.
Jowy walks out.





: "I was still debating......  Well, she's busy, so let's go."






: "It looks like now is a bad time, let's come back this evening."











: "That was fast.  Didn't you get to see Anabelle?"





: "We saw her, but she told us to come back at night.  She was really busy.  It looked like she was arguing about something."





: "Yeah, well... that figures.  She hasn't really seen with her own eyes how scary Blight is."





: [pushes past Flik and walks over to Jowy] ? "...............????"





: [turns away] "I'm sorry.......... Pilika.  Nanami, could you play with Pilika for a little while?"





: "Huh?  What?  ..... sure I can.... but what's up?"





: "......................" Eloquent.





: "Over here, Pilika.  Come play with me."
Pilika walks over to Jowy and bounces.





: "I'm sorry.... Pilika."
Jowy leaves.  Fade out.

Upstairs, Pilika and Nanami are in Odessa's room.





: "Odessa.......  There's still time before evening.  Why don't you get some rest?"





 I mean, he keeps saying 'dot dot dot' to everything, and wandering off, and being very suspicious.





: "I'm kind of.... worried about Jowy."





: "I know..... Jowy....... What's bothering him....."





: ".................."





: "It's okay, Pilika.  Uncle Jowy isn't... Uncle Jowy isn't mad at you, honey....  It's okay.... it'll be okay."





: ".................."






 Jowy and the ninja, again.
[BGM: none]
KAGE: ".......... Well, see you later."
And he fades out.





: "....................."
Odessa walks up.





: "Odessa............"





> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "What are you doing?"
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Yeah......" Wat.
> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Who was that person?"
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "....... I'm sorry.....  Odessa.........  I can't say right now....."





: "Odessa............  This war isn't going to end for a long time.  You and Nanami should run far away....."





> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "What are you going to do?"
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: ".................." UNSUSPICIOUS.
>>  Jowy walks towards the stairs, not looking at Odessa.
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "If............ If I was ever killed....  I want you to take care of Pilika..........." ... Jowy, what are you doing.
> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Yeah......"
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Another thing..... I don't want..... either of you.... to feel sad.........."
And then he walks away.  Fade out.

[BGM: none; crickets]





 Anabelle is in her room.
[ Knock knock knock. ]





: "Who is that?  Who's rude enough to come knocking this time of night?"
The door opens and Viktor comes in and waves.





: "Hey, were you awake?"





: "I don't have time to sleep."
Viktor reaches somewhere and takes out a green bottle.





: "In that case, how about we have a little drink?"





: "Ho ho.  Sounds nice."
Fade out.
[BGM: Theme of a Moonlit Night]





 Viktor pours some into Anabelle's glass.





: "I think you'll like this.  It's from Kanakan to the south.  I saved this one just to drink with you.  When my fort burned down, this one bottle was all I could carry."





: [looks down, closing her eyes] "Mmmm, nice bouquet."
She sips some, leaning back.  Viktor leans forward; he is INTENT!





: "So how is it?"





: [glare] "Don't stare at me like that.  I feel like you're looking right into my heart."





: [leans back, hand out helplessly] "Sorry.  Just a bad habit of mine."





: [blinks and looks at him, eyes half-lidded] "That's right."





: [scratches head] ".... You're a tough one."
Anabelle closes her eyes and leans back.  Viktor takes a sip and pulls his glass closer to him.





: "Whew.............  The people of this city are sleeping peacefully now.  But the flames of war are coming here soon." [leans forward and opens her eyes] "Even if we gather all the State troops, I wonder what chance we'll have when we come face to face with Luca Blight's unit......"





: "Well, about fifty-fifty I guess."





: [lowers her head, eyes closed] "I can't... I mean 'We can't' lose.  If we lose, we lose everything.  All of those lives......."





: [looks up, pained] "When I think about it, sometimes I get so sad I even think that maybe we should just surrender quietly......." 





: "A leader can't think that way.  Everyone's fighting as hard as they can.  They all have something they want to defend.  You do too.  Even if it's to save your life, there are some things you just don't do.  At least that's the way I see it."
Viktor takes a drink and stands up, leaning on the table.





: "I need all of my strength tomorrow.  After this drink, I'm gonna get to bed.  Lack of sleep makes ya weak."





: [leans forward, eyes closed] "Say, if I was born in a different time, a different place, and if I was a little shorter, I might have been a good girlfriend for you, huh." ... Shorter?





: [stands up and laughs] "Ha ha ha.  Well, you're just fine the way you are if you ask me.  Maybe I'm not though."
Viktor starts to walk out, but stops at the door, eyes closed.





: "You're a fine, well-bred lady.  Me?  You couldn't be seen with me.  Anyway, see ya tomorrow."
He waves and walks out.  She looks down.
Fade out.

[BGM: none; crickets]
Odessa walks into the inn!





: "Welcome back, Odessa.  We were waiting for you.  Let's go see Anabelle soon, okay."





: [runs over] ".................."





: "What is it, Pilika?  Huh?  What?  Oh?  Jowy?  It's strange, I haven't seen him."





: "There's nothing to worry about.  He came home before like he promised.  Besides, Odessa and I will be back soon, so be a good girl, okay?"
Pilika walks upstairs.  Nanami walks over to me.





: "....... Let's go, Odessa."






: "You're going to see Anabelle, right?  I'll light a candle.  Hurry back, okay.  Hurry back."

It's the middle of the night, so everything's closed.










: "Umm... we came to see Anabelle."
GUARD: "Yes....  I heard.  Anabelle is in her private room down the hall.  Your friend is already back there."  ???





: "Our friend???" ?

Fade out.





 Anabelle in her room.
TAP TAP TAP on the door.





 Anabelle turns!





: "Is that you, Odessa?  Come in."
Jowy walks in!  As soon as he steps in the door, he looks to the sides to make sure no one's hiding in the corners.  Oh, Jowy, you so paranoid.





: "Excuse me, Anabelle.  May I come in?"





: [blink.] "Please....  But Jowy, what do you want at this hour?"





 Jowy moves closer, and ...
[BGM: Sedition]





 Jowy draws a knife?!





: "Your life..... I came to take it." Jowy what.  Jowy no.  Jowy what are you doing.  (Note the new portrait sprite!  It is the 'Jowy knows he is making a bad decision' portrait.)





: [turns back to her cup and closes her eyes] "You're not joking, are you?"





: "Please.  Don't scream." ... [claps]





: [looks at him side-eyed, not moving her head] "I don't want to believe it, but....."
Jowy lowers the knife a little and looks down, then back at her.  He's still _holding it_ and being threatening; he's just ... not at all enthusiastic about it.  Pretty much the opposite, really.





: "Forgive me."
Anabelle takes a long slow drink from her cup.  Jowy just stands there.





: "To protect Muse and the State... and to allow the people here to live full, rich lives..... that is what I must do..."





: [turns to Jowy] "Do you have something like that?  Something you'll do at all cost?"





: [lowers his head and the knie] "Yes.... I also have something I must do." [raises both to the not actively BRANDISHING it, but still ... knife.]





: "Can you bear the burden, Jowy?  Do you really have the resolve?" In a word: no.  Not really.





: [nods] "Yes, I've got a reason to bear that burden... and I will."





: ".................." [turns back to her glass] "Even if I call for help, I suppose I can't stop that knife..."





: [looks at him side-eyed again] "Would you at least let me finish this glass?" [closes eyes] "It's from a close friend....  It would be sad to waste it."





 Jowy turns, and then lowers his knife further than he is in this cap.





: "............... I'm sorry."





 Anabelle throws her glass and lunges!





: "You dropped your guard, boy!!!!"
White out.

Back to our tenkai ... Walking over to Anabelle's room!





 Anabelle is on the floor.





: "Odessa......."





: [ping!  then FREAK OUT as she runs over to Anabelle] "What?  What?  No!  What happened!!!.....  Anabelle is............"










: "Jowy!  What happened!?"





: "Forgive me........... Odessa."
Jowy moves out of the way; Nanami is nervous; Jowy BOLTS OUT THE TOP OF THE SCREEN (there are stairs up that way).





: "W... Wait!.... Jowy!!..."
Anabelle shakes; Nanami goes !; we both kneel in front of her.





: "Uh.... uhhhhhh......."
Jess runs in!





: "Lady Anabelle!  The Highland Army has made a surprise night attack!!!  Lady Anabelle!!!" [ SHOCK ] "What the........"





: [runs over] "You!!!  What have you done!!  What the hell have you done!!  Explain yourself!!!!" ... Jess.  You're not seriously blaming the people freaking out over Anabelle's giant stab wound, are you.
STATE SOLDIER: [walks in] "Lord Jess, The Highland Army has entered the city!"





: "What!  How could that have happened so quickly!!"
STATE SOLDIER: "It was opened from the inside.  Someone must be working with them!!!" ... Jowy, what are you doing.





: "What!!!  Okay, Odessa.  Don't move!  Hey!  Call a doctor!!!"
Jess and the State Soldier leave.
[BGM: Requiem of Grief]





: "Odessa......."





 I like how he's not casting Great Blessing or better yet Battle Oath.  The Bright Shield rune has HEALING SPELLS.  That is what it does.  That is basically the entire point.  What's the point of having a healtastic true rune if you're not going to use it?  Gotta say, one of the things I really love about Suikoden V is that Frey?  Frey is completely willing to use his Dawn Rune on dying friends.  I mean, it doesn't always fix the _reason_ they're dying, but it keeps them from dying long enough to work something out.





: "Lady Anabelle, how are you?" 'Oh, I'm fine; I just have this giant stab wound your best friend gave me before he went off to open the gates and let the Highland Army in.  I'm peachy, really.'  It doesn't matter which you pick.





: "Tell Jess.... I don't need.... ....a doctor...." It's only a flesh wound!  I've had worse!





:  "Odessa....  Genkaku's son.....  You.... I meant to..... apologize.... to you......  For what... the State... ....and I.... did... to... Genkaku....." I like how no one is actually saying what was done to him.  It was pretty awful!  But no one's actually, like, giving the kids context.  I wonder if Jowy knows.





: "Anabelle.... don't talk...."





: "Odessa..... Nanami..... Did you..... were you... were you happy..... with your life with Genkaku?"










: "Yes.........."





: "Y.... yes...... Of course............."





: "...... Is that so........  Th.... then.... at least.....  I can..... rest........  Hurry.... hurry and escape..... The Highland Army.... they... they'll come here first.....  Hurry........" Yeah, and running away from your corpse while Jess is already intent on blaming us won't be suspicious at all.





: "But..... but........."





: "I..... I.... I have... ... a last.... request....  Don't.... die.... Odessa..... .... Nanami........ Live.......  Now hurry..... Hurry and run!!!!!!" I think Odessa already died :')
Nanami stands up.





: "............... .... Let's go.... Odessa."
Odessa stands up, too, and they leave.
[BGM: none]





: "Odessa.... you..... I think.... it was..... fate.......... I think..... fate.... sent.... you.... here...."
Fade out.

[BGM: Suspicion]





: "Odessa!!!!  Hurry and run!!!!!"
We move down the steps, and --





: "That's right!!  Pilika!!!!!  We have to save Pilika!!!!!"

Random encounters with Highland soldiers all the fuck over this town.
When I step into the inn, Pilika runs over from Leona to me.





: "Viktor and Flik went to gather the army to try and buy a little time.  They're going to all rendezvous in South Window.  I'm getting ready to get out of here!  You should escape too.  A boat runs from Coronet, south of here, to South Window.  What are you waiting for?  Hurry up and run!!!!!!"





: "Y... Yes!!!"
[ Pilika joins convoy ]
When we get to the gate, Nanami stops us.





: "Huff huff... If we made it this far we should be fine.  How many times have we run like this...."





: ".................."
Pilika tries to run back into the city, but Odessa stops her.





: "Wait!  Pilika!!  We can't go back!!!"





: "Waah...... waaahhh.........."





: "It's okay.... it's okay... Pilika honey.........  Jowy will be fine.......  We can't go back....."
Fade out.

[BGM: none; crickets]





 Odessa keeps rubbing his eyes.





: [looks up] "Pilika... she finally fell asleep.  ....................."
He stops rubbing at his eyes.





: "Hey........... Odessa"
He turns to her.





: "Is it true?.....  Did Jowy really.... do that to Anabelle.....?"





: ".....................  .... No, he would never do such a thing."





: "So what are we going to do now?  Do you know what I want?  I want to go somewhere far away.  Far away from all this war, somewhere in the mountains maybe.  We could live a quiet life.  We could farm a small field, just the 3 of us......"





> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "That would be nice...."
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Wouldn't it?  Wouldn't it?"
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Liar!........  I'm sorry......... you're right.  That will never happen now.  Forget about Jowy.........."
> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "That will never happen now."
>> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "You're right.......  It's impossible.... isn't it.  It'll never happen now....  Forget about Jowy.....  Sorry.........."





: "I'm tired now............ I'm going to sleep.  Goodnight, Odessa."
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Gilbert
- Jowy Points: YOU ARE _SO DUMPED_.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: I'm on a boat.


----------



## Espeon (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Hehe, I also love the way Jowy and other character's portraits change throughout the course of the game!

...I'd also like to point out the advent of Meglotov. In case you hadn't noticed, Miklotov's picture is showing up as Meg.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Apologies for the delay; this was hard to get out and I've been on vacation for a while.  

@ESPEON: ... I had not in fact noticed.  Thank you; that's fixed in my portrait script aaaaaand now fixed in the thread.  Or.  Should be fixed.  I'm going to assume it's fixed; loading images while on hotel wifi is not so fun, particularly with 50 posts per page.

I said I'd do a Suikogaiden interlude and I am!  This post is devoted to Suikogaiden volume 1, chapter 2.  ... It being chapter 2 rather than chapter 1 probably seems a bit odd, but the chapters are chronological and chapter 1 is only relevant all the way when we get to Tinto.  And even there it's not that relevant.  It's just further adventures with Sierra, and I mean, Sierra is cool and all, but I don't really ... care ...

If you'd rather just read the script than my highlights, here you go. And here are all of the images from the first game!  (It's big.)  (And the second game's images, if you want them.)

SOME CONTEXT: OUR HERO, Nash Latkje, is a Harmonian spy with some history of being in the Howling Voice Guild!  That's the group Clive's in that Elza used to be in, more about that as Clive Quest goes on.  (Clive Quest is why I keep dropping my playtime down to all zeroes.  It's not really that difficult to do Clive Quest without cheating, but no way in hell am I going to manage it without specifically setting out to do so.  I like wandering around for hours doing nothing in particular.)  This pretty much means that Nash is expected to problem solve using guns, explosives, and poisons, because that is what the Guild does.

Nash is not good at these things.

Nash tries to solve his problems through snark, lies, proverbs, and pickup lines.  He is quite possibly worse at these things than he is at doing what is theoretically his job.

Hilarity ensues.


Last chapter, Nash was going about his business of tracking down true runes (he's ... he's Harmonian, it's what they do), and ended up teaming up with an awesome 1000-year-old vampire named *Sierra Mikain*.  She's on a quest to find this asshole who stole her true rune, the *Blue Moon Rune*, which verbs vampires.  Irrelevantly, she's also a vegetarian.  (So are Nanami and Zamza, but that's really off-topic.)  Back before some jerk stole her rune, none of the vampires in her clan actually needed to eat people, but now she spends her time hunting vampires because eating people is Not Okay.  (She doesn't need to eat people because she's the blue moon rune's rightful bearer; even though Some Asshole stole it, it's still hers.)

Doesn't stop her from chewing on Nash, though.






 Sierra vs Sephiroth.  I mean.  Rean.  Yeah.  Not at all Sephiroth.


BLAH BLAH Nash tries to get into Muse but the GATEKEEPER IS A JERK.  Templeton thinks Nash needs to MOVE FASTER because he is a jerk.  Nash's entry permit is a Harmonian forgery, quelle surprise, but Nash tends to actually, like, have a budget so it's a pretty good one and he gets through.
GATEKEEPER: "Sorry for the trouble.  It's just that a group of children were caught trying to sneak in with forged permits this morning.  How they thought they could pass themselves off as adults is beyond me..."
THAT IS SO COLD SOLIDER-SAN >E >E >E  WHY DO YOU NOT APPRECIATE NANAMI'S BRILLIANCE

Templeton goes off to annoy Nash some more after they get through the gates!  Templeton notices Nash's accent is funny.  Nash is not very happy about this (Highland is kind of a Harmonian protectorate, so being Harmonian while in Jowston is not really a good plan.  Though to be fair, everyone hates Harmonia.  Harmonia hates Harmonia.) but he is SUPER NONCHALANT yes he's JUST SPENT A LOT OF TIME IN HARMONIA SHUSH 8(

Also Nash is a bit concerned about Templeton's whole 'travelling the world' schtick.  Since he's, you know, 14.
TEMPLETON: "I'm going to map the entire world someday!  It could take me my whole life, so I figured I'd better get started now, you know?"
... Nash, 'romantist' is not a word.  Dumbass.  Nash thinks Templeton's plan is stupid, because it is.

TEMPLETON: "Hey, you still haven't told me your name yet."
> "I'm Nash."
TEMPLETON: "Hmm... that's... quite the name." ... My Japanese is pretty bad, but I'd probably go with something like 'Well, that's ... definitely a name'.  No clue how accurate that would be; original is 「ふーん、なんか・・・・・らしい名前だね。」
NASH: "...Is that a compliment?"
> "My name's Nash Latkje."
TEMPLETON: "Oooh...  you have a last name?!  No way, are you a Harmonian noble or something?  And maybe you're... traveling incognito?"
NASH: "Ah! No... uh...  My social position is such that someday I might be given a last name, so I just went ahead and picked one out."
TEMPLETON: "Hmmm...  That's kind of weird."
NASH: "...hahaha..."
> "I don't give my name to children."
TEMPLETON: "You know, I've been around a bit, and I don't appreciate being treated like a child by a complete stranger."
NASH: "...Sorry.  Just call me Nash."

iirc, having Nash give his last name costs a point.  This is probably because wtf you doing Nash, that is the OPPOSITE OF SUBTLE.

Kinnison drops by, asks Templeton and Nash if they've seen a white wolf running around.  Templeton claims Shiro was headed towards the city hall.

Nash pontificates about the fact Muse is effectively at war with Highland despite the peace treaty and mopes that he's not already gone off to do his job and spy on Highand because Templeton's slowing him down.

TEMPLETON: "So, why are you in Muse, Nash?"
NASH: "Well... let's just say I'm sightseeing." SUBTLE.
TEMPLETON: "Sightseeing at a time like this?  That's _really_ weird.  The Highland army is at the border and nobody knows when the war will start for real, and here you are acting all laid-back."
NASH: "Ah... Well, if war does break out, I might be able to get a glimpse of this infamous Luca Blight character, so that would be fine too."
TEMPLETON: "Now that's going too far!  You're not laid-back, you're a complete idiot!  The mad prince of Highland isn't something I'd want to see, even at a distance."
NASH: "Jeez, you don't hold anything back, do you?  Even if he is a mad prince, as you say, it's not like I'm going to turn to stone if I look at him or something. I'd hightail it out of there the minute things got dangerous."
TEMPLETON: "Determination is a good thing, but it's going to be your undoing...  Well, I'm not going to stay in Muse for long: I plan on getting out of here as soon as the Highland troops show up.  Can't finish my work if I die, can I?  ... By the way, Nash, have you decided where you're staying yet?"
NASH: "This is my first time in Muse.  I haven't picked a place to stay.  Do you have any suggestions?"
TEMPLETON: "No, this is my first time in Muse as well.  That being the case, you want to look around and see if we can find a place to stay, share a room and split the cost?"
NASH: "...Sure.  We should be able to get a fairly decent room if we do that.  .....Oh! That was quick. Why don't we stay at that inn?"

Nash's internal monologue goes BLAH BLAH BLAH I AM SO BROKE, I AM ALL THE BROKE, AND I HAVEN'T GOTTEN ANY MESSAGES FROM DOMINGUEZ (... Dominguez is a bird ...) IN AGES AND THE PERSON WHO IS SUPPOSED TO PAY ME IS _NOT HERE_.






 The person in charge at the inn!  Or one of the people in charge.






 Some mercenaries at the bar!  They are paying NO ATTENTION to Nash whatsoever.

VIKTOR: 
"Bah, enjoy your beer, Flik!  They'll be fine, they won't get caught again!  ... They'll be here soon."
FLIK: "Do they have their permits?  ... You did give them to them like you were supposed to, right?"
VIKTOR: "I didn't have time.  I tried, but I only got to tell them the meeting place."
FLIK: "So Anabelle knows about it?"
VIKTOR: "Hrn...  w-well, I'm sure they'll manage with or without the permits!  Hah!  Relax, it'll be fine!  ... Hey, I'm headin' over to Anabelle's tonight..."
FLIK: "You son of a... Stop trying to dredge up the past--we're not dragging the Toran Republic into this..."  I have no clue where Flik is getting Toran from.

Nash notices their repeated mention of Anabelle and decides it is a good idea to EAVESDROP MORE.  Asshole.
NASH: "Hey, Templeton.  I'm gonna have a quick drink, so you go on up to the room."
TEMPLETON: "Alright.  But fyi, I can't stand the smell of liquor, so don't drink too much.  Well, see you."

"Templeton left, heading up the stairs.  I got a tankard of ale from the proprietress at the counter and slid into a chair (at a table) behind the bearish man. I drank slowly, listening carefully."  Haha bear.

FLIK: "Anabelle's probably so busy right now her head's spinning.  I doubt she's in any mood to be bothered by the likes of you."
VIKTOR: "Don't worry about it.  I'll take some beer with me.  It'll be like I'm bringing back a souvenir!"

Nash stares at his beer >E

FLIK: "I see." and then there's something neither the suikogaiden translation project people nor I can figure out.  It's probably not important.
VIKTOR: "You should come with me!  It'll be fun, especially if you actually drink!"
FLIK: "Nah... I'll pass. I have tact, unlike you.  She's got a lot on her hands; we'd just be bothering her."
VIKTOR: "What?! Hey, smart guy.  Me and her... we're not like that.  I know I'm just a poor, wretched mercenary--I'm no match for the Mayor of Muse.  We just go way back. That's all."  He calls Flik '青いぐさ'; if you have a better way to phrase it, let me know.
FLIK: "Don't get so worked up, tough guy!  I guess if you really need me to keep an eye on you, I'll consider it...  but I have no interest in getting mixed up in your little love affair."
VIKTOR: "What the hell d'you mean by that?!  Surely ~*~Flik the Blue Lightning~*~ wouldn't get worked up about other people being popular with the ladies, hmm?"
FLIK: "What?!  I'm not the one getting worked up!  Why don't you try thinking every once in a while?  Plus... you've been looking a little heavy lately." Flik the hell does that have to do with anything ...
VIKTOR: [ WAVES BEER ANGRILY. ] "This is muscle!"
And then he accidentally hits Nash in the head with his beer and knocks him out :')
VIKTOR: "Whoa!  S-sorry!  ...Hey!  Snap out of it!"
FLIK: "You meat-head!  Hey, Leona!  We've got an injured person here! Help!"
LEONA: "Yeah, yeah, I'm coming.  Let's see... oh my.  You've ruined a good man."






Templeton thinks Nash trying to drink with Fliktor was really stupid.  Nash thinks Templeton should've warned him Fliktor are Fliktor.  Nash is wrong.

"In the end, Dominiguez never showed last night.
Could he have gotten caught up in some kind of trouble along the way...?
Panicked thoughts ran through my mind, even though I knew the chances of anything like them actually happening were slim.
No matter what kind of battle field it was, even surrounded by enemies on all sides with the situation looking girm... he was the kind of guy who would appear, calm as you please, with that innocent expression on his face.
So... what was with this lack of news?
Could he be doing it just to annoy me?"
... nash
nash
it's a fucking parrot.
i mean, it's sasarai's parrot, so you're probably Fucked if something happened to it, but still
it's a parrot
it's not even your parrot
though the parrot probably outranks you
haha, you're outranked by a parrot
... Also, Dominguez is a nasel bird; those are not at the top of the food chain.  Ramada in SuikoIV has a pet ... giant ... thing ... that eats them.

Blah blah Nash tries to surreptitiously ask Leona about Fliktor; Leona sees right through him but does say that Fliktor screwed up so some of their friends are in jail.

"The streets of Muse attracted the same sort of crowd they always had.
Protected by the towering walls of their city, the citizens of Muse were hardly even ruffled by the threat of oncoming war.  Even if there was a considerable difference in miliary strength, Muse would almost certainly be able to hold its own.  It seemed a number of people had (even) come to Muse to take refuge.
"The Kingdom's forces were surely aware of this as well.
"It wasn't by mistake that the "Mad Prince" Luca Blight had been put in charge of the oncoming assault.  And the idea probably hadn't been King Agares', uncaring as he was...  Luca Blight is a man of resounding military prowess, and his strategies are unparalleled.  His unrelenting charges are designed to trick his foes into thinking he was all brawn and no brains.  How long would it take for the leaders of the allied forces to notice...?"

Blah blah, Nash goes exploring around Muse.  There's a couple ways this can go.

First way, Nash hangs around the city proper and runs into either Annallee or Hauser.  With Annallee, he can notice she's Harmonian and admit he is too, but then she notices he's blond and therefore probably one of the few Harmonians with, idk, rights, and it's a Little Awkward.  (Harmonia is ... ... ... yeah.  Supposedly it's based off Russia.)
Alternatively he can mention he saw up her skirt when she tripped (he literally ran into Annallee ...) and Hanna pops out of nowhere and beats him up.  "Ah, but I didn't see anything!  It's okay!  All there was up your skirt was more skirts!"

With Hauser, Hauser is on his morning jog and informs Nash, "It's best not to wander around lost in thought.  Be careful!"  Thanks, Hauser!  It's good he has lines.

Nash could alternatively go wander around the alleys!  Depending on how you've been answering things, he runs into Shiro or _someone else_.  Shiro path is boring.
"Maybe this isn't something to say about yourself, but I certainly have a thing for sticking my nose into trouble..." It'd be fine if you had a thing for getting out of it, too.





 Hi.
CLIVE: "Don't move."
"Not just anyone can sneak up behind me without me being aware of it.  I felt him press something against my back..."  IN MORE WAYS THAN ONE.  Elza/Clive/Nash ot3 for life.  Cathari can come too if she's still alive by this point.  Better yet, Cathari can be off having awesome threesomes with Lucretia and Lelei.  I'm sure Lucretia and Cathari can teach Lelei to share.  Eventually.  After all, a skilled tactician never engages without a backup plan ;)
NASH: "...Now, that's no way to greet an old friend, is it, Clive?"  Yeah, Cathari is way better about greeting her exes than Clive.  What are the kids learning these days, honestly.
CLIVE: "Enough idle talk."
NASH: "Haven't you heard?  My execution has been postponed indefinitely."
CLIVE: "The Howling Voice Guild is not a single, unchanging unit.  Among the elders, there are those who care for formalities... and there are also those who have a more realistic approach to matters.  Or hadn't you heard?"  The echoing 'hadn't you heard' was added by the translator, but I like it.
NASH: "... So, which one are you?"
"By way of answer, Clive removed the muzzle of his gun from my back.  But I couldn't let my guard down.  If I made one step out of line, I had no doubt I'd be dead in the blink of an eye.  I had caught the attention of a Knight Class Gunner...  In an organization that made assasination and protection its business, that was as good as a death warrant.  The only thing I could do now was wait for Clive to speak."
CLIVE: "...... The Elders' orders are absolute."
NASH: "I'm lucky it was you..."
CLIVE: "Make no mistake.  I'm no friend of yours.  Your death can't erase what you've done.  But if you want to live a long life, remember... I'm watching you."
".........tch...  That was some goodbye.  But... what he said is true..."

Regardless, Nash then runs into someone very familiar!





 Hi, Pilika!
Pilika doesn't start out touching Nash's face; Nash asks her where her parents are and he then realises from her blank expression that she doesn't have any.  He tries to give her a hug, but it freaks her out and then he angsts about his hands are ~made for killing~ idk my bff howling voice guild.

But then she reaches out to touch his face and he's like SO YOU STILL BELIEVE IN THE KINDNESS OF OTHERS HUH MAYBE IF I STILL HAVE JULIE WOULDN'T HAVE ...  (Julie is Yuuri, btw, but it's officially been Julie somewhere supposedly)






 And then Nanami figures out where Pilika went off to.  Sorry, Nash!
SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG PILIKA-CHAN IT'S ALL BECAUSE OF THAT STINGY OLD MAN 8( IF HE'D ADMITTED DEFEAT EARLIER WE'D BE OFF ALREADY JOWY MUST BE WORRIED SICK
and then she notices
that
whoops
nash exists
"SORRY I DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE YOU" "i got that would you get off of me now" "Hey, hey, what were you doing down there, anyway?"
"Are you like a mother to her?" "MOTHER!?  NO WAY I'M ONLY SIXTEEN GET YOUR EYES CHECKED" thank you nanami
And then Nanami decides she will make lunch for Nash as thanks for looking after Pilika.
Nash doesn't have a vote in this.
She is going to make him lunch.

NANAMI: "Yeah! This guy was nice to Pilika-chan, so as thanks I want to throw a feast in his honor!  You'll let me use the kitchen, right, Leona?"
LEONA: "Sure, of course you can use the kitchen. But... are you really going to thank Mr. Nash here with... your... cooking?"
NANAMI: "So you're called Mr. Nash!  Well, Mr. Nash, the food'll be ready in just a minute, so hold tight!  I'll whip you up a plate of 'Chachacha Papa'!"
NASH: "Alright, I look forward to it!"
LEONA: "She's gonna 'treat' you, huh..."
PILIKA: "........."

"I didn't really understand what was going on, but it seemed like I was getting a meal out of it, one way or another/somehow.... how lucky!

[ SUDDENLY NANAMI WITH STEW. ]
NASH: "Thanks for waiting!  Here it is, Nanami-chan's special beef stew!  Hurry, before it gets cold!"
NASH: "Wow, done already?  That sure was fast..."
NANAMI: "When it comes to cooking, speed is crucial!"
"As she spoke, Nanami dished a generous helping of soup out into a bowl, and then handed it to me, grinning widely."
NANAMI: "Well, hurry and give it a try!  It's absolutely / amazingly / over-the-top delicious, packed with nutrients--it earns a perfect score!  It'll pep you right up!"
NASH: "Wow, it sure smells good!  Okay, I'll take you at your word...  ......hm?"
"Just as I brought the spoon to my lips, my eyes met those of the bartender, who was watching the proceedings with an intense look on her face."
"It couldn't be..."

> [ Pay it no mind--eat away! ]
"Nah, it was probably just my imagination.  If someone could make a soup that smells this good taste bad, then they really would have to be some kind of genius.  My hand had paused in doubt for a second but, having reassured myself, I resumed the spoon's journey from the bowl to my mouth."  I wonder if that's less stupid in Japanese.
NASH: "Thanks for the food!"
NANAMI: "Eat up!"

> [ Decline after all... ]
"There was something off about all this...  I lowered the spoon, and the proprietress sighed in relief.  What in the world was going on here...?"
NASH: "Oh, wait a minute!  Sorry, I just remembered, I have to go see a guy about a thing." Princess Tutu is flying right there!  No, maybe it's a crocodile?  Really, I thought I saw a flying cow ...
NANAMI: [downcast] "...I see..."
NASH: "Eh?!  N-no, I really did just remember that I've got someone to meet..."
NANAMI: "Don't try that on me!  I know what you're up to!"
NASH: "No, but..."
NANAMI: "........."
NASH: "......Alright.  I'll just give it a taste before I go.  I'll eat the rest later.  Is that alright with you?"
NANAMI: "Yeah..."






 And then Nash passes out after a single spoonful.

NANAMI: "Kyaaaaaaaaaah!  Mr. Nash!!  Mr. Nash!!!"
LEONA: "I knew it..."

Cut to Nash in bed with Templeton looking over him:
TEMPLETON: "Say, Nash... hasn't anyone ever told you that nothing good ever comes of being too soft-hearted?"
NASH: "... Maybe once or twice."


Wow, this is getting really long; splitting it!  Going to try to finish this tomorrow.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

CONTINUEEEEEED.  Took a while, but.  Vacation.

Templeton goes like 'btw this unmarked envelope fell in through the window; do you want it?  I haven't looked at it.'  Nash freaks out.  Apparently it's rigged somehow as to light itself on fire if it's opened wrong, haha spies.
Nash has ORDERS!!!  He is to INVESTIGATE THE HIGHLAND TROOPS AT THE MUSE-HIGHLAND BORDER because Harmonia is concerned that Highland might plan on using the *Beast Rune*.  The Beast Rune is some nasty shit.  Like.  Even by true rune standards.  Noooooooot okay.

Oh, huh, Nash is in the Frontier Defense Force.  ... Makes sense; he works for Sasarai and in III at least (I don't remember Sasarai's obligatory screentime in II, just the hilarious optional scene) that's where Sasarai is.  They're mostly mercenaries.

"As I understand it... in recognition of his achievements, the Holy Kingdom of Harmonia gave the Beast Rune, one of the 27 True Runes, to Maroux Blight, the first generation of the Blight royal family, and declared him a "Protector of Harmonia"."
"So, if the Beast Rune was to be used on the border, this would raise some serious questions about the state of affairs between Harmonia and Highland.  Generally speaking, one would expect the country's own regular troops would be used for this sort of thing, but it seems the orders had been passed on to me..."
"If the information was false, or if Highland discovered that Harmonia had sent a member of the Frontier Defense Corps to spy on them... the spy could simply be disposed of. Was that why I'd been given the orders?  Well, that's the line of work I was in, after all..."

Bit confused by which border.  Highland's dinky enough it probably doesn't matter, though.
Nash notices he didn't actually get paid :') so he tells Templeton he'll be out for a few days, and Templeton says he'll cover Nash's bill.  ... Nash isn't really comfortable with the idea of a fourteen-year-old paying his bill though.






 Hm!  I wonder who they are!
Just the exchange in-game and then Nash asks what their story is; Leona claims they're on 'an errand'.

"By the time I paid my tab and made my way outside, it was already too late--the kids were nowhere to be seen.  Something about the expressions of fierce detemination on their faces had caught my attention, but... I suppose I had enough to worry about already without sticking my nose into somebody else's problems.  I passed through the gates of Muse, and began my journey to the Highland border."

During his trip, he stops by the White Deer Inn.  Hurray for Hilda and Alex!  ... I really hate Alex; I hope Nash accidentally punched him in the face or something.

THE BORDER IS GUARDED.

Nash doesn't want to try to hop the fence because it is _super suspicious_, but waiting until nightfall is suspicious, too.  WHAT DO?

→ Try to talk the guard into letting him pass
This costs a luck point iirc and involves Nash providing his 'special permission', ie a 1000 potch bribe.

→ Wait until nightfall





 WILD MAXIMILLIAN APPEARED
Maximillian is SUPER UPSET that the guard WON'T LET HIM THROUGH!  How can he destroy evil if he won't let him through?
GUARD: "I said it's no use, and it's no use!"
MAXIMILLIAN: "I said you'll let us pass, and you'll let us pass!"
Repeat ad infinitum.
... Nash just walks past them both into Highland.  Thanks, Maximillian!  You sure were a deus ex machina!

As Nash wanders through the forest looking for the Highland camp, he leaves bits of armadillon shells to find his way.  






 And then he finds a random dude who's alone to rob.  Asshole.  He drugs the dude he knocked out just in case he wasn't being enough of a jerk, and goes off to the Highland camp!






 Doesn't exactly take him long to be found by someone.
ROWD: "Hey, you!"
NASH: "... Heh?"  ... I didn't feel like changing the sound; think awkward, not amused.
ROWD: "Hey, you, what are you loafing around for?  You're on guard duty for the food storehouse, aren't you?  The shifts changed ages ago."
NASH: "Uh ... Forgive me, sir!"
ROWD: "Just get over there!  Luca-sama will be arriving any moment, and if anything's out of order, it's my head on the line!"
NASH: "Yessir!"

Nash really, really hates guard duty.  He also really hopes he doesn't have to be near Luca much; he is not good at following orders.  ... So what _is_ Nash good at, other than being an asshole?

Eventually some people come over!
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Hey, let these guys in.  They came to get some butter."









 HI 8D
...
...
... Nash has no idea what to make of the kids from Muse wandering over.  Other than 'FML FML FML'.
NASH: [ TRYING VERY HARD TO SEEM BORED. ] "Well hurry up then.  My shift's almost over."
JOWY: "Yes, sir."
Pause.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Hey....... you guys!!!" Going with the SuikoII translation even though I don't like it.
NASH: "!!!!"
NASH: "Yes?"  I agree with the Suikogaiden Translation Project that a panicky 'what' is better, but.
JOWY: "Yes?"
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "..... I guess it's my imagination.  You couldn't be spies with faces like that.  Hey you guys, keep your spirits up, okay."
JOWY: "Y... yeah, thanks a lot."

Nash was ALL THE PANICKED, and also jealous that the kids had their own Highland uniforms and presumably didn't need to beat anyone up for them.  Lucky bastards.
Nash waits around a bit for them to do their 'errand' and prays he will stay THOROUGHLY UNINVOLVED (hahahaha good luck with that, Nash) and then goes to look around himself.  





 (Did you wonder why there was no guard at the tent when they left?  No?  Of course not; I actually didn't notice that for ages myself and I'm really good at attention to detail in this series.  But look!  Continuity!  Fuck yeah!)

He wanders around the camp and finds a weird-looking tent, so he wanders in!  AND THEN ROWD SPOTS RIOU AND JOWY.  Goddd.
"I couldn't understand it -- why in the world would Muse use those kids as their spies?" Nash, no one knows the answer to that.  It is such a terrible idea.  Jess should be punched in the face.

WHAT DO.
→ Stay put and DON'T GO ANYWHERE.
In which he angsts.
→ Wander around the tent while waiting for things to blow over.





 He finds this on the ground somewhere.  It's a stuffed animal of an armadilloid, which is a random encounter in this area.  They're pretty rare, but they drop 7000 potch if you kill one so fuck yeah!  I wandered around killing three or four of them so I could buy even moooooooore fury crystals.  I'm not going to ask why there was a stuffed armadilloid in this tent, though.

Either way, he heads outside after a bit.
... And gets stopped by some Highland soldiers and told to identify himself (guess they're now a bit more concerned about spies).  He says his name's John, and then gets told to go to the CENTER OF CAMP because Rowd-taichou-tachi are off looking for 'rats'.
So he goes off looking for the 'center of camp'!





 This looks promising.










  ... I see no sofa.
NASH: "Jeez, this tent sure is extravagant.  It even has a couch!  ...Oops, this is no time to be goofing off.  I've gotta hurry and..."






Jillia's talking to an _actual_ Highland soldier.  Technically she should be Jill Blight!  But I guess Jill is insufficiently fantasy for America.
JILLIA: "You shall wait here."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Yes, ma'am.  I am yours to command."
JILLIA: "Is that so..."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Well then, please excuse me."
Bye, soldier!

JILLIA: "The place is in an uproar...  I do hope they managed to escape..."






JILLIA: "Oh?  And you are...?"
NASH: "Ah!  Yes, uh... w-well!  Yes, um, you see, I'm the fellow they asked to clean this place up!" SUBTLE AS ALL HELL.
JILLIA: "Oh... how unusual.  Normally my brother can't stand to have other people anywhere near his things."  If you're curious, she always refers to Luca as ani-sama.
NASH: "Y-yes, well, actually, I've already finished... so I'll just be on my way..." YOU ARE SO GOOD AT BEING UNSUSPICIOUS
JILLIA: "...You're... finished?  What about this?"
NASH: "Oh... that's, uh..."

"No matter how I tried, I couldn't quite place where I'd seen her before... she--  she... she couldn't be... the Royal Princess of Highland, Jillia Blight?!  Oh, jeez... this isn't what I signed up for!"

JILLIA: "... ... In that case, why don't you put on some tea?  I've talked so much, my throat is quite parched.  It's not too much to ask, is it?" I love Jillia so much.  'Oh, look, yet another spy has broken into my room.  Since I'm tired from drinking tea with the last group, I'll ask him to make me tea.'  The hell?
NASH: "O-of course not, ma'am..."

"Sigh...  For the time being, I'd just have to be patient...  I couldn't afford to slip up and reveal my true purpose--not here.  Just calm down..." ... You are really unsubtle, Nash, and Jillia is not stupid.  She's bizarre, but not stupid.  Her entire life revolves around polite fictions, though, so.





NASH: "Here you are, ma'am..."
JILLIA: "Thank you."
NASH: "I wonder what all the noise outside is about..."
JILLIA: "..................." I kept the original number of dots because I wanted to.
JILLIA: "By chance, I met a young man.  The expression on his face ... I've never seen anything like it."
NASH: "You're quite the young lady yourself... Princess Jillia." ... I like how he says her name like he just worked it out.  Dude, probably the entire camp can recognise Jillia.  That is the least suspicious thing you've done all day.
JILLIA: "...Are you really... a soldier here?"  It's okay if you're not; it just means you have to drink tea with her.
NASH: "Uh... well..."
JILLIA: "Fufu...  I hardly ever get to be just a girl..."
NASH: "..................."
JILLIA: "..................."
NASH: "..................."
JILLIA: "..................."
NASH: "..................."
JILLIA: "..................."  Interesting conversation there!

NASH: "W-well... if you've no more use for me, then I'll just (be on my way)....  Things seem quite hectic outside, so..."
JILLIA: "Yes, I suppose so.  The tea was quite delicious.  Thank you."
NASH: "Umm, no, please, it was nothing.  Well then, if you'll excuse me..."






 I HEARD YOU NEEDED SOME LUCK SO I GOT YOU A LUCA THAT'S NEARLY THE SAME

NASH: "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" I decided his original amount of exclamation points were deserved.  And funny.

LUCA: "Goddamit! How bloody boring!  That Jowston gilt!  She thinks she can just barricade herself up in Muse, eh!?  Well, they can't hide forever!!"  ... technically he says mesabuta, female pig, but he's clearly referring to Anabelle and she's probably not old enough to be a sow 8)
Also, uh, Luca tends to use ten exclamation points per line.  I'm.  I'm leaving that out for readability.

HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "L-lord Luca!  L-lady Jillia awaits!"  He is made of ALL THE STUTTERING.  I think he's a little uncomfortable with Luca.  Oink.
LUCA: "Hmph... Jillia, you say?  She should have stayed in the capital--this is no place for idle gawkers..."

3D5E:ルカ・ブライト
3D6D:「ジルか！
3D78:こんなところまで、ご苦労なことだな。
3D9D:だが、またあの話をむし返す気では
3DBE:あるまいな。」
LUCA: "Jillia!  You needn't have troubled yourself to come this far!
***" neither the person doing the translation nor I nor Clover can figure out how to make this bit make sense

JILLIA: "Brother..."

"Hold on, just hold on one minute...!  It's been just one thing after another--I hardly thought it could get any worse...  but... Luca Blight?!  Hell, I wasn't just in danger anymore...  As long as I just take it nice and slow, maybe they'll just let me leave..." Riiiight.

NASH: "U-um... I'll just..."

LUCA: "?  What is it, asshole?  Ahh, alright...  You!!"  He starts out with kisama and ends with omae, so.
NASH: "Yes, sir?"





 IT'S A GIFT OF LOVE.
NASH: "Wh-!" WTF NASH'S LIFE
JILLIA: "Brother! What are you-?!"
LUCA: "Hmph!  This sword, covered in blood... you're going to wash it.  You're going to wash it all away, with oil. And after that, you're going to make me a drink!  You'd better hurry. I'm in a good mood today, but there's no saying how long that'll last!" ... I'd hate to see him in a bad mood.
NASH: "Y-ye-yes! Sir..."

"So he expected me to do maintenance...  I felt as if I'd just managed to dodge a fatal lunge.  I hadn't imagined the bloodthirst behind his words..." The translator wasn't happy with this but I have no idea how to make it better either so :V






 Booze!  Because Luca isn't enough of a special snowflake sober!
LUCA: "Hn... well then..."
JILLIA: "Brother... you stink of blood.  Still."  I sort of want to draw Luca and Jillia sitting at a table drinking tea and everything around them is either dead or on fire.  Neither of them would look like they care very much, though Jillia would look about as annoyed as she'd be if someone let her tea steep too long.
LUCA: "This is what a battlefield smells like!  If you find it unpleasant, if it offends your sensibilities, you should never have left the castle.  This is no place for someone like you!"
JILLIA: "A battlefield... is a place where wars are fought out." ... Really?  I'd've never known.
JILLIA: "Brother... in your case, that is not true, is it?  I met a boy who told me a story about Kyaro..."
LUCA: "Hmph.  And if he spoke the truth, what then?  Tell me, what has peace ever brought about?  Those feeble, weak-minded men who forever speak of treaties and alliances... what have they ever accomplished?"
JILLIA: "Whether or not your point is valid, to start a war for your own gain..."
LUCA: "...... What I desire...  No, nevermind...  This sort of greed is beyond you, Jillia."  that wording is terrible but so was what rin_uzuki had :(
JILLIA: "But... brother...  It's because...  It's because of wars and things like this, that our mother will never return to us..." BAD IDEA






 NO SERIOUSLY BAD IDEA _DON'T MENTION LUCA'S MUM EVER_
JILLIA: "Ah......!"
LUCA: "Jillia.  Your hair, your eyes, your lips... they are all that remain of mother, and if that was not the case, then I would surely kill you right now."
JILLIA: "I know you've suffered, brother, but to say you would kill me...  Well, it matters not." ... Jillia.  Jillia no.  I wish fic for the good ending existed; I've seen angsty things partway between the last line and where the epilogue ends, but nothing with the actual good ending.  Jillia does get a happy ending, but I've not seen any fanworks involving it.






 I _think_ I put this at around the right spot; I'm really not in the mood to get my way to chapter two right now and I don't think I have a convenient save.
LUCA: "Kh!"

"This was some fight between siblings, to say the least...  It was like they didn't care that I was there...  I wondered if I should say something..."  If you have to ask, the answer is no.

LUCA: "Hngh!  I have no time to talk of such boring matters!  Hey! You!!  I need another drink!!"

NASH: "Y-yes, sir!  Uh... regretfully, it appears we're all out!  So I'll just pop over to the storehouse, then!  I'll just be a minute!"

"This was risky.  If I stayed here... no matter how many lives I had, it wouldn't be enough for me to survive this place!  But then again, it'd all gone smoothly enough so far...  Thinking this, I headed outside..."

GUESS WHO'S THERE.  Doooooon't feel like pulling up the right たいめん right now, so you will just have to deal.  IT IS ROWD AND JOWY.

ROWD: "Look at you!  You're walking rather quickly, aren't you?  Where are you off to in such a hurry, eh?  Hey! No struggling! Don't give us a fight, now!"
JOWY: "Guh!" His hands are tied behind his back btw.  NO MAGEING PEOPLE TO DEATH, JOWY, EVEN IF THAT'S WHERE YOUR STATS ARE INCLINED.
LUCA: "Shut up!  What is it?!"
ROWD: "Y-yes, sir, Lord Luca, sir!  I-I, Rowd, have caught the Jowston spy, without fail, Lord Luca, and..." Brownnose harder, Rowd~~ 
LUCA: "A spy?  Interesting!  Bring him along!"

"That was the boy from earlier...  If I tried to run now, and they caught me, what would I say?  ......  Aughh... I've already given up; I might as well see this thing through to the end, eh?"

ROWD: "Hey, hurry it up!"
JOWY: "Ughh..."
JILLIA: "!!!"
LUCA: "......Hmph.  Who are you?  Let's see if you can say your name!"
JOWY: "......Jowy."
ROWD: "Hah! This bastard is from the same town as me.  His name is Jowy Atreides." ... How rude is 「こやつめ」?  I'm going to guess 'rude as hell'.  I kinda love that Rowd goes between trying VERY HARD to be polite and ... ... ... Rowd.
LUCA: "Atreides?  Hm... I know that name.  That's the name of a well-known family--they keep a house in Kyaro.  Isn't that right, Jillia?"
JILLIA: "I'm afraid I don't recall." HE ONLY STARED OVER THE FENCE AT YOU LIKE A BILLION TIMES and that's not creepy at allllllll
ROWD: "Yes, yes, that's right, Lord Luca.  He's the eldest son of the Atreides family, although he's been disowned..."
LUCA: "Mmh. Bring him here."
LUCA: "Nn?  Aren't you that boy from that time ..."
JOWY: "Kh!!"






 PERSONAL BUBBLES, LUCA.

LUCA: "Fuhahahahaha!!  I remember that face!  You're that brat from the fort!  You're from a distinguished Highland family, but you're a Jowston spy, huh?" I got confused by the 'fort' mention; I forgot momentarily that they met in the Mercenary Fort rather than just in Tenzan Pass.
JOWY: "Shut up!!  It's your fault that Pilika can't talk anymore!!!"
LUCA: "Hoh.  You've still got some energy left in you.  Good." You're incredibly creepy, Luca; go back to BUTA WA SHINE!!!!!!!!!! because at least that's funny.
LUCA: "That black glow a little while back.  Was that your doing?" idk my bff true runes
JOWY: "Ghh......"
ROWD: "Yes, yes, it's his fault that I've been having such an awful day.  Him and his friends, they use that rune magic and..." '... do 1500 damage a round, so it's impressive I'm still standing, but then again I have 7000 hp so HA my name is Rowd and I'm awesome, please give me money so I can send my sister to Gregminster.'
LUCA: "Sending a brat like this...!  I see that sow in Muse finally has nothing left in her hand to play."  I'm going with 'sow' here for variety.
JOWY: "Don't you dare talk that way about Anabelle...!!"
LUCA: "Hoh... You know Anabelle?  It seems that there's a reason after all.  I knew you would be an interesting one!"










LUCA: "I'm giving you this dagger.  Use it to take Anabelle's life.  It's a fitting end, for a woman like her."  He has a very personal hatred for Anabelle's dad, but because Darrell died without his involvement he's moved it over to Anabelle.  
JOWY: "You think I would--?!"
LUCA: "Hmph...  Boy, you betrayed your country, you betrayed your town, you betrayed your family....  What's this, compared to all that?"  But then he would betray his BEST FRIEND.  HOW WILL HE GET LAID IF RIOU DOESN'T LIKE HIM ANYMORE, LUCA.  WHO WOULD HE HAVE A ROMANTIC SUBPLOT WITH!?  (... If you ask the fandom, the answer is 'Luca'.  SuikoII fandom really loves Luca/Jowy rape is love stockholm syndrome shit.  I AM NOT OKAY WITH THE POPULARITY OF LUCA/JOWY AT ALLLLLLLL.)
JOWY: "But I..."
LUCA: "I see...  If that's how it is, then you, as well as the rest of the Atreides family will be branded as traitors to the Blight royal family." 'lol kill Anabelle or I kill your family' THAT SURE IS NICE OF YOU LUCA that certainly won't give anyone any complexes like yours in relation to your mum 
JOWY: "Wh-! What?!  I've already cast aside the Atreides name!  I cast aside that name!!"
LUCA: "Hah.  You cannot cast aside the very blood that runs through your veins."
JOWY: "Kh....."

LUCA: "Hey, you!  Tie him up and throw him in the storehouse.  Let him cool his head for a night, and see if he changes his mind."
ROWD: "But... Lord Luca..."
LUCA: "What is it?"
ROWD: "N-nevermind!  It's nothing!!  I-I'll go lock him up!  I-if you'll excuse me, s-sir!  Hey you!! What are you in such a hurry for, eh?!"
Bye, Rowd and Jowy!
JILLIA: "...Letting a spy go... that's awfully kind of you.  There's no guarantee that he'll actually fetch Anabelle's head for you."  ... Have I mentioned lately that I kinda love Jillia?
LUCA: "That's true, and it's fine.  But his eyes shine with the light of ambition.  In that sense, he is no soldier."  TRANSLATOR'S NOTE: '(Interestingly enough, the word [野望] "Yabou", can mean "treachery" as well as "ambition". Originally I had translated this as "If that's so, it's fine. But his eyes shine with a treacherous light. They're not the eyes of a soldier." )'
JILLIA: "......Is that so?"
LUCA: "I don't think your expression can grow any more troubled than it already is.  Our discussion is over, Jillia.  Return to L'Renouille and keep that dodering old fool company awhile longer."
JILLIA: "...... Brother..."

BLAH BLAH BORING INTERNAL NARRATION, NASH GOES OVER TO FIND JOWY LATER.





 JOWY DOESN'T WANT YOUR FILTHY STEW >E
NASH: "Hey, look, it's dinner!  Eat up!  ... ... ...  Don't worry.  It's not poisoned or anything.  We're the Highland army--we don't have to resort to underhanded tricks like that just to off a kid." Yeah but you kind of poison people for a living, Mr Harmonian Spy :V
JOWY: "Is that so."
NASH: "Hey, it's the truth.  We're not like you Jowston Alliance bastards."
JOWY: "That... that wasn't the Jowston Alliance at all..."

"Jowy had looked away, and his words had been little more than a mutter... what on earth was this boy talking about?"

NASH: "Huh?  What do you mean?"

"I didn't know what he was talking about, but if I asked the right questions, maybe I'd find out....  Interrogation had never been my strongest suit, but he was only  a child, after all. It would be simple enough to draw him out."

JOWY: "Even if I told you...why should you believe me?"
→ "That's not very polite, you know."
JOWY: "Well, would you believe what I have to say?!  It was all Luca Blight's doing!  The Unicorn Brigade wasn't attacked by City-state soldiers!  All of it! It was all his doing!"
NASH: [blah blah blah narration] "Just what the hell are you saying Luca... -sama ... did?"
JOWY: "Luca... Luca Blight...  He started that battle to achieve his own ends, and we... we... everyone in the Unicorn Brigade was sacrificed just for that!"
NASH: "......"
JOWY: "And... in the face of that... I was powerless to do anything... Before Luca Blight... I was completely powerless..."
NASH: "His strength is innate.  Ordinary people like us can't even compare."
JOWY: "And so I... I detest Luca Blight.  I hate this country that betrayed us.  But..."
NASH: "But what?"
JOWY: "Today, I stood before that man once again...  I listened to his words...  and I became something terrible..."
NASH: [ ... i have no idea. ]
JOWY: "No... that's not it...  Maybe I was fascinated with Luca Blight's strength...  Fascinated, and terrified of it at the same time.  In that cave, I asked for "power"...  but maybe I was only chasing Luca Blight's shadow..." ... Jowy, if you got a crush on him, that would be the worst thing.  The worst thing.  The WORST.

"Cave?  Now what was he talking about...?  But, despite having lost me, the boy continued on."

JOWY: "Moreover... maybe I wasn't telling the truth when I said I'd cast aside Highland... the country... where my mother lives, even now..."
NASH: "Will you return to Highland, then?"
JOWY: "I can't do that... I've got people waiting for me to come back.  And Pilika... if I can't protect her, then I...... Pilika needs me..."
NASH: "!"
NASH THINKS ABOUT HIS CHILDHOOD.
NASH: "......  Hey, are you ready?  Don't move."
JOWY: "What are you--..."

Nash unties Jowy.
NASH: "Hurry!  Don't let them catch you again."
JOWY: "Wh-why are you..."
NASH: "It doesn't matter why I'm helping you.  You've got people waiting for you, haven't you?  Are you gonna break your promise to them?"

→ "Do as you like."
"Just then, something outside the tent drew my attention.  The night was quiet.  The sound of the footsteps of someone who was taking care not to be seen gradually approached the tent, and before long, an unexpected silhouette appeared in the entrance of the tent."  

WILD JILLIA APPEARED.

NASH: "Ah... whoa! Lady Jillia!  What are you doing here?!"
JILLIA: "Oh, don't mind me.  I just stopped by to talk with him awhile.  May I?"
NASH: "Y-yeah, of course."





 Jillia kneels in front of Jowy.
JOWY: "......"
JILLIA: "This makes our third meeting, doesn't it?  After the first time we met, considering the circumstances, I would have been astonished if someone had told me we were to meet again."
JOWY: "I didn't wish this upon you, or myself."
JILLIA: "Really, now..."

JILLIA: "Say, why did you become a spy for the City-state?  Didn't you say yourself that you hadn't given up on Highland?"
JOWY: "......"
JILLIA: "I know what happened to... your Unicorn Brigade.  And so, you hate Highland..."
JOWY: "I!! I...  I can't put into words just how much I despise Highland...  But even now, even if I can never return to Highland...  Even now, I can't... abandon it...  Highland... the place where my mother still lives...  Now, when I think of Highland, I don't think about who started this war, but rather all the pain and suffering that this war will cause..."  I like that his mum is the only one of his relatives he gives a shit about.
JILLIA: "...... You're a very kind person, aren't you?  But you know, you don't have to bear your burden of sorrow alone." ... Is she hitting on him?  Gotta say, that explains a lot.
JOWY: "......"
JILLIA: "Please untie his binds."
NASH: [does so.] "Eh?  Are you sure?"
JILLIA: "I'll take responsibility for this."
NASH: "Understood."
JOWY: "...... I don't consider myself in your debt for this."
JILLIA: "Please, don't.  I hope you'll take your own path in life--the one that you think is right.  And if you must dishonor yourself for that, then so be it. "
JOWY: "...... I'll... I'll stop this war my own way.  No... I'll never let a war like this break out on this soil again...  And as you say, I'm prepared... to be dishonored, if need be.  Nevertheless..."  Jowy, no.  Jowy, your plans are always bad.  Jowy, what are you doing?
JILLIA: "Nevertheless?"
JOWY: "Ah...  nevermind.  I'll be on my way."
JILLIA: "Do you suppose we'll meet again?"
JOWY: "If fate permits..."
JILLIA: "Make sure he makes it out of the camp."
NASH: "Yes, ma'am."

THE PATHS MERGE HERE.

NASH: "This is as far as I can take you.  You're on your own from here on out."
JOWY: "Okay. Thank you very much."
NASH: “Don’t mention it!”  No, really, don't mention it.
JOWY: "Hah.  I'd best be off, then."
(Again, this might be too much. I'm trying to experiment with different ways to translate this phrase since it shows up a lot in Suikogaiden and I don't wanna feel too restricted when it comes to this project. If anybody feels it's out of order, knock me down and give me your best!!)

And this might be only if you saw the bit with Jillia.
→ "Hey, how long are you planning to hold on to that thing?"

NASH: "Hey, how long are you planning to hold on to that thing?"
JOWY: "Eh?"
NASH: "I'm talking about the dagger Luca Blight gave you.  You still have it, don't you?"
JOWY: [ looks down ] "......"
NASH: "Are you gonna use it?"
JOWY: "I... despise Luca Blight.  But... at the same time, it's as though I'm mesmerized by all the power that he holds, by his violent strength.  So I thought I'd keep this, as a reminder to myself."
NASH: "I see...  Well, take care of yourself.  They're waiting for you, right?"
JOWY: [ looks up ]"'They'?"
NASH: "O-oh!  Nothing! I was just talking to myself."

→ "Well, see you later."
JOWY: "'Later'?"
NASH: "Ah! Um...  Take care, making your way back to Muse."
JOWY: "I will.  Farewell."

"With those words, Jowy disappeared into the forest.  After making sure that he was gone, I went back and retrieved all my equipment from the spot where I'd hidden it earlier.  For a little while now, I'd felt the presence of a singularly violent feeling of bloodlust--it filled the air, just as it had filled the tent not so long ago.  A lone man appeared.  It was the Mad Prince, Luca Blight..."
LUCA: "Out for a stroll, are you?"
NASH: "Y-yes, sir... and you, Lord Luca?"
LUCA: "While one rat seems to have escaped, I think there's still one more that needs to be exterminated."
NASH: "Ah... the boy... Lady Jillia ordered --"
LUCA: "I'm listening.  I'm curious to know what the biggest rat of all has to say..." I love when Luca shows he has a brain.
NASH: "Th-that's..."
LUCA: "Earlier today, I threw my sword at you with every intention of hitting you.  That was quite the trick you pulled. The fact that you were able to avoid it at all makes it clear that you're no ordinary soldier." 8)
NASH: "You're one evil bastard..."
LUCA: "Too much about you just doesn’t quite fit.  Perhaps you're infiltrating this place for Harmonia.  You're after the Beast Rune, hm?"
NASH: "Come on.  If I talk you'll kill me, and if I don't talk, you'll kill me.  It's all the same to me."
LUCA: "That's true."

"Muttering his reply, Luca Blight slowly drew his sword from its sheath.  Even though his movements seemed almost reckless, he didn't leave a single opening.  What a marvel it was, to meet a man like this out here, out here in the middle of nowhere.  If he had friends in the right places, he really just might be able to conquer the entire continent...  but it was at me that I now found his (insatiable) thirst for blood turned.  I prepared myself for death... but it seems what they say is true--there's no cure for a fool.  My whole body feeling as though it was soaked in sweat, I slowly slipped a concealed knife into the palm of my hand."

NASH: "Now we're gettin' down to business..."
LUCA: "Nothing but parlor tricks.  Next time you try that, you're dead."
NASH: "Ghh..."






 Nice day isn't it, Luca!  Now would you mind moving that sword away from Nash's throat!
LUCA: "Tell this to those goddamned Harmonian priests.  I've all of Highland behind me, and I'll have the lot of you surrounded at a word."  Listen up, big bad bishop butts!  He's got the Highland army behind him, and they'll be all over the Circle Palace like cockroaches.
NASH: "As I thought, the Beast Rune..." 
LUCA: "Hmph!  Go! NOW!  Before I change my mind!"


And the rest of the lines are boring, so















\o/






 And Dominguez flies off without giving Nash his paycheck because Nash hasn't written his report yet :')


----------



## Espeon (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I've been anticipating all of this suikogaiden stuff. You talk about it so often so I'm glad to finally see what it's all about. :-)
So happy! Just been reading through it all and am wondering if the reason Jowy looks impartial to Nash's soup is because it reminds him of Nanami's? :x


----------



## surskitty (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Haha, I _would not be surprised_.  Also I suspect the reason the forum hates me when I try to update is that as time goes by, the updates keep getting progressively longer.  Like.  33 kb.  That's a long post.  So this one's short to see if I can post it easily.

LAST TIME: Jowy falls, Anabelle dies.

[BGM: none; birds chirping]





 Odessa blinks slowly, then turns towards Nanami.





: "Good morning, Odessa.  Leona....  she said to go to Coronet, right?"
Pilika wakes up.





: "................"





: [leans forward onto Pilika, eyes half-lidded] "Good morning, Pilika.  We'll go after you wash your face."  ... but where.





: [leans back up] "Hey Odessa, you go wash your face at that stream too."
Pan to the left and fade out.

Now on the world map!

Because I'm great at following directions like 'go slightly south of here to Coronet', I went over to the Muse-Greenhill border.
GUARD: "I'm sorry, but I have orders to let no refugees from Muse pass through this checkpoint."  WOW TERESA YOU'RE A FUCKHEAD.  I can only hope she's unaware of the depths of Luca's hatred for Muse because otherwise w o w

I step into Coronet!
[BGM: If You Listen Carefully, maybe?]





 This is what the town looks like.





: "We can take a boat from here to Kuskus on the other shore.  I think we can get to South Window from threre.  A cute young mapmaker told me that." Nanami thinks Templeton is cute.





: "................"





: "What's wrong Pilika?  Are you sleepy?"

HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "The State Army is nothing!!!  Just like Lord Luca says!  We could finish them anytime!!!"
man in item shop: "We can't get medicine from Toto or goods from Muse either.  Our businesses are in big trouble."
kid in item shop: "Hi there.  Hey, are you.... from Highland?"
HIGHLAND SOLDIER in inn: "Anabelle was a fool.  Killed by a spy....."
The inn has a 'Jar filled with miso', 'Jar filled with pickles', and 'Barrel filled with salted fish'.
man in bottom floor of inn: "Boy, I really like this town.  The fish is good too." [ Received Recipe #5 ] "I've got friends living in Muse.  I wonder if they're okay...."  The answer is 'no'.

In the smithy is a 'Barrel filled with gold leaf'.  Wtf?  Smith sharpens to 5, btw.  Also 'A plant wilting from heat'.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "First Muse fell, then we took over this little town of Coronet.  Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!"
man in house: "Take a look at those branches.  I trimmed and shaped them meticulously.  What a success!"
woman in same house: "It's hard to have a big family.  Laundry, cleaning, chorse... it's like a war sometimes."
woman in same house: "Say, you're from Highland, right?  I knew it cause I've got a friend from there and you talk just like him." I guess Odessa dots with a Kyaro accent.
There are ducks in the water near the docks.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Who are you?  Where do you punks think you're going?"
man on dock: "Right now the fish are nice and fatty.  In fact they're so tasty you want to throw yourself right in the lake after 'em."
old man: "Muse....  I can't believe it....  If only there were a hero like Genkaku around these days...." [ cough. ]

[ Barrel filled with 'healing herbs' ]
21:07:46 <Espeon> Haha
21:07:51 <Espeon> "healing herbs"
21:08:09 <Espeon> Drugs? :o
21:08:24 <Espeon> Or do you think that it just renders the Alex/Hilda bit entirely pointless?
21:08:29 <Espeon> Weren't those "healing herbs", too?
21:08:56 <Viki> yes
21:08:58 <Viki> yes they were
21:09:06 <Espeon> ...Hm
21:09:08 <Espeon> Well
21:09:13 <Espeon> I guess I need say no more.

little boy holding cat: "Hee hee.  My cat Myu is spoiled.  So I always have to hold her like this."
woman near dock: "Sometimes a trader named Shu comes here.  He's so smart and handsome, it's impossible not to admire him."

Heading over to the docks...  There's a man in purple on the docks, btw.  He's named Genshu, in case I don't get a chance to say hi yet.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Wait a minute.  Where do you think you're going?"





: [nervous] "Err, umm, err... I... I thought we could book passage on one of your ships."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "No way.  Lord Luca Blight ordered that no ships are to leave the port.  Go on home, kid!!!"





: [sweatdrop] "Waaaaaah!  But we can't get to Kuskus without a boat....." Actually, you could maybe cut through east Muse and through Radat....

Sigh.  Now what?

Head into the inn from the top floor.  You can't go from the bottom to the top; a man's on the stairs saying, "I'm sorry, sir.  We're fixing the stairs.  Please go around outside."






 You guys sure look familiar!





: "Hah!  They're all just cowards.  They call themselves 'soldiers'!  Isn't there even one of you that knows how to act like a man?"
They start walking over, Eilie leading.





: "Stop it Eilie.  They're not listening.  But maybe there's a handsome young man that could help poor little me out?"
They walk over a bit more!





: "That's pretty shameless, sis."
Then Eilie jumps and runs over Nanami to go stare at Odessa.





: "Odessa!  What are you doing here?  I thought you went back to your hometown..."





: [ shoves Eilie out of the way, nervous ] "Who, who are you?"





: "I should say the same thing.  I'm Eilie.  I'm the person who saved Odessa's life."










: "Saved my life?"





: "Well, anyway, come over here.  You must have lots of stories to tell."
Fade out.





 But aren't the stairs broken?





: "It's been a long time, Odessa."





: "Have you been well?" ... ... ... Did they forget this is Bolgan?





: [ turns towards Pilika. ] "Oh, so you're with your girlfriend now?" WAT.





: [nervous] "You've got it all wrong.  I'm Odessa's big sister."
By the way, the entire time, Eilie is staring at Odessa.  Usually they turn towards whoever they're talking to or about, but Eilie doesn't care.





: "Oh? .... good news, right Eilie?"





: [ pulls her gaze away from Odessa] "Shut up, sis!!!"





: "Hoo hoo hoo.  By the way, what are you doing here, Odessa?" Should've kept it 'fufufu'.
Fade out.
Pilika keeps running into Bolgan.  It's distressing.  Eilie's back to trying to undress Odessa with the power of her mind.  She creeps me out.





: "So you've been through a lot too.  Our story is pretty much the same.  Business was no good in Highland, So we decided to move elsewhere.  We made it this far but...."





: "Hey?  Could it be?  Are you on your way to South Window too?"





: "Yeah."





: "In that case...."





: "Yeah, but the Highland Army will punish anyone who takes their boat out.  So nobody will do it for us."





: "..............."





: "Is that right...  What should we do, Odessa?"
Fade out.

I walk down to the docks and to the right.





 Odessa gets pinged and moves out of the way as a familiar person in an incredibly ugly green shirt comes out of the building.





: "C'mon Tai Ho!!!  We're old pals.  Why won't you take your boat out for us?  What do you mean 'Any way the wind blows and the dice rolls?'  How do I get across the lake?" Do I honestly need to recruit two of the most annoying stars of destiny right now.
Sheena walks away.





: "Hey, that guy's talking about crossing the lake."





 FUCK YOU, TAI HO





: "Sheena, I'm not gonna do it.  Give up and go on home."





: "Hey big brother, it's another customer."  Where do your eyes go, the peerless beauties?  (I will draw something for you if you know what I'm referencing there.)





: "Who are you guys?"





: "We.... ah... we want to go to South Window...."





: "Ha, not again.  Sorry, but I don't feel like it.  Go on home." Your beard scares me.










: "But we've got to cross the lake!"





: "Hmmmm.  You... Come here a minute."
Odessa does.





: "Hmmm.  You're pretty determined.  Okay here's what I'll do.  We'll roll the dice for it.  If you win, I'll take the boat out.  If I win, I keep your potch." I FUCKING HATE YOU.





 Not like I have a thrice-damned choice.





: "Okay.  I'll do it."





: "Okay.  It's a deal."
We're such a bad influence on Pilika.
[BGM: Theme of Temptation ~ Asian Dub Mix]
Only takes me two load-states to win :D






: "Hey, what a surprise.  You're pretty lucky."





: "Big brother.... no.  You're not thinking of taking your boat out, are you?  Those Highland soldiers mean business."





: "Yam Koo, get the boat ready.  The dice never lie.  We're taking him across the lake.  You don't mess with fate, y'know."





: "Really?  Really?  You'll take us?  Okay, just wait a minute, okay?"





: [walks to Odessa] "Hey, Odessa.  Let's take the others with us too.  It'll be safer for all of us.  These two are kind of..... I don't know.... unsavory......" And the circus folk aren't?  Okay, Rina is fine, but Eilie?
21:55:14 <Espeon> I think Bolgan would be savory. :(
21:55:25 <Espeon> Not fine, but still savory. ;x





: "........ What'd you say, girl?"





: [nervous] "Oh... I said you're doing us a real 'favor'!  But could you just wait a little bit?  We have some other friends we want to bring.  Let's go, Odessa."





: "Well hurry up.  I don't want the Highland Army finding out about this." [ picture of Riou taking break to write letter to Jowy detailing everything he's done in the past week ]
Fade out.






: "Hey Odessa.  Thought of something clever yet?"





: "Listen, listen."
Fade out.  Pilika is back to ramming into Bolgan creepily.





: "I see.....  Great going, Odessa.  Win a gamble, get a boat, huh."





: "But..... I wonder if it's okay....  There may be pirates......" Somewhere, a Kika is sneezing.





: "We've got no other choice.  But we should be okay with this many people."





: "Don't worry about it." They really did forget it's Bolgan.





: "..... That's right.  Well Odessa, it looks like we're travelling mates again." That's great.  Would you mind asking Eilie to not watch me sleep?





: "Okay, let's go!"
They join my party!
I sharpen Bolgan's gluv into a Gluv and Rina's Chariot into Empress.
Huh!  They're all level 19.  Weird.  Well, because I can and I'll've want to have done this (mainly because it removes the question of who I use in a certain boss battle later on), I wander over to Matilda to level them up, too.  I get them to 34 and equipped passably before I get bored, which is pretty much where they'll need to be when I actually need characters to fill party space.  36 would be better, but 34 is good enough.






: "Oh, there you are...  Hey that's a lot of friends you got there!"





: "We're so grateful to you for letting us board your fine ship."





: "Huh?  Oh, leave it to me, missy.  Everyone get on board."





: "My brother's got a weakness for beautiful women....."
We hop on the boat.










: "Damn... Next time......  Huh?  What's that....."
He bolts after the boat, but we're long gone.

Fade out.

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Sheena, Tai Ho, Yam Koo, honorary Genshu
- Jowy Points: He's Sir Not Appearing In This Update.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Kuskus and Southwind!


----------



## surskitty (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: FUCK YOU, TAI HO.  Sheena is holy fuck annoying too.  No wonder they're friends.






[BGM: Ah, Beautiful Dancer]





: "See?  I fulfilled my promise." I hope you never are relevant again.





: [steps up] "Thank you very much."





: "Okay.  So let's head for South Window.  South Window is ahh...."





: "South Window is just south of here." And Northwind is just west of here.  And the Cave of the Winds is to the southwest!  ... Why is Southwind east of the Cave of the Winds?  Shouldn't it be Eastwind?  Fuck, this is going to bother me forever.





: [bouncing with Pilika, so disturbing] "South!  South!" Oh, look, they remembered who's talking again.





: "Okay everybody."





: [sidles up to Odessa, oh gods GET AWAY] "Let's go, Odessa." [SIDLES CLOSER HER SHADOW IS OVERLAPPING MINE.]





: "Oooh..." [nervous]

Tai Ho and Yam Koo walk off to the dock and head back to Coronet.





 PINGED FOREVER.  It's a 'Crate filled with daikon'.  Despite being a basket.  GJ TRANSLATORS YOU HAVE FUCKED UP MY DAIKON

man near another 'Crate filled with daikon': "A monster in North Window?  Some drunken old fool was probably just seeing things."
'Crate filled with apples \n Smells good' If this was Tir instead of Riou, I'd post a page from Death Note right here.

man near fishing man: "Those Muse folks are too buddy-buddy with Highland.  They betrayed us.  That's why things are like this." ... Those _Muse_ folks?
kid on dock near people fishing: "Hee hee, a fish, a fish I wish to catch a fish."
man near dock: "Tai Ho and his brother Yam Koo, I hope they come back someday." But why?"

woman in house: "Oh, hello.  My husband isn't here right now.  In fact, he hardly ever comes back at all."
right next to her: "Shelf stuffed with 'ornaments'".  Picturing Riou diplomatically describing someone's dildo collection.





 "Bookshelf \n Huh?...... What's this....." DILDOS? [ You got Recipe #9 ] I feel faintly disappointed.
woman to left: "Oh, hi there.  You're cute, ain't ya?  You from here?  No, you're not are ya?" [ sidles away ]
Despite this being the European rom, the bookshelf behind her has an 'Encyclopedia'.
scroll near bookshelf with recipe: "Early to bed, early to rise." Thanks, game.
There's a blacksmith in Kuskus, which levels up frequently so that's where you're usually to sharpen your weapons.  I didn't actually figure this out until way late in my first playthrough, so my cast had level 5 weapons until Tinto whoops.  At the moment, he sharpens to 6, and the usual blacksmith isn't actually here right now.

in the inn, there's a stage and some chairs near it.
man in chair: "A woman named karen usually dances here... a real knockout, she is.  Everyone loves her."
woman in chair: "Aaah....... Karen... Please come back soon....."
man in chair: "I'm one of Karen's biggest fans.  I wonder if she'll be back soon." Nope.
'Shelf filled with tchotchkes'

old man: "Hmmmm?  Say, aren't you old man Jimo's boy?"
man in house: "What am I gonna do.....  Now I can't send the goods that Lord Shu ordered....." This dude has a scroll up saying "Each according to his needs".
man outside near different house: "This family is so rich that I just know they're up to no good."
item shopkeep: "Sir, you look very prosperous.  Let me know if you need any help." Wat.  They have Recipe #11, btw, but I am Le Broke.
"Smart looking plant".  ... how so?  RIOU, WHAT ARE YOUR STANDARDS.
"Delcious looking fish fry" ... What?  Also yes 'delcious'.
old woman: "Lately some nasty scoundrels who only attack girls have been showing up......"

Okay I think I've covered all the things in Kuskus.
Some of the random encounters in this area are Flyers!  They're flying squirrels.  Sometimes they drop celadon urns, which you should NOT SELL EVER.






 This is what Northwind currently looks like.  There's a forcefield if you try to go inside the village proper.  No music in Northwind, btw.

I head over to Radat for no reason!
man: "Where'd you guys come from?  You're not from Two River, are ya?  I can tell by looking at ya." ... Yeah we neither have wings nor bark.
woman in inn: "Y'know Yoshino from down the street?  I hear her husband is a close advisor to Mayor Granmeyer of South Window." And her future daughter is badass as hell.  I love Yoshino and Sanae.  ... Freed's only useful contribution is being Sanae's dad, though.
cook: "Our food is the best, right?  Here, I've got something for you.  Don't ever show it to anyone." [ You got Recipe #14 ]
kid near inn: "Hi there, mister.  Where ya goin'?  The sluice gate?  It's east of here.  Isn't it?" Haha sequence breaking.
The appraiser is a man named Lebrante.





: "Welcome.  I know everything there is to know about antiques.  If you want something appraised, just leave it to me." He collects celadon urns.
At her house, Yoshino is doing laundry.





: "Hello there.  Umm... pardon me, but who are you?  Are you a friend of my husband?" NO.
man in item shop blocking a staircase (cough cough): "Excuse me, but whatever happens, you must 'never' go upstairs.  That means 'never'!!!!"  Pity Viki never heard you.
old man: "Lord Shu is nice to us too.  For a young man, he certainly is polite." No, he's polite if you're too stupid to figure out when he's insulting you.  Which is always.
old woman: "My grandson was at that mercenary fort east of here....  I wonder what happened to him...." :(
man blocking the door to Shu's house (Shu is rich as hell): "Please accept the job." ???
woman near sluice gate: "Lord Shu is the best trader that comes around here.  It's cause he handles every little detail himself."
man: "There's a burnt down old fort east of here, but there are Highland soldiers too, so be careful.  Now that I think of it, I saw a young kid there by himself too....."
Oh hey I can go there right now.  Nothing I want in that direction, but I can.
girl near dock: "Hey did ya know?  There's a town at the end of this river.  And past the town is a place called the 'something Republic'." And in that town there is a boy who looks like this: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, but that is another story.
man: "This river, the Dunan, runs to Toran Lake and from there, it empties out into the Great Sea."
There is a VERY FAST ELF near the entrance to Radat.





: "Nobody will take me seriously.  I tell you it was tough running away from the Highland Army like I did!!!!!"
man: "The mansion to the east is Shu's place.  How did he get so rich at such a young age anyway?..." ... I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he killed babies to get rich.  Shu is the tenki all the other tenki leave alone in the corner at parties.  Well, okay, Elenor probably would drink with him if he brought his own wine, but all of the other tenki would refuse to acknowledge him.

RIGHT.  SOUTHWIND.  I SHOULD WANDER OVER.
[BGM: Nahara Yan Kun]
old man at entrance: "Hi there.  Welcome to South Window.  We're an open, friendly city.  Our mayor is Lord Granmeyer."





 Pan down to Viktor, who bounces a bit.





: "Hey, you're finally here.  Over here Odessa!"





: "Who's that speaking in such a loud voice over there?  Is that person a friend of yours Odessa?"










: "That's Bear."





: [bolts over] "I heard that, Odessa.  Who are you calling a bear?" 





: [steps closer] "Ha ha ha ha ha, oh well.  Anyway I'm glad you made it.  The others that escaped from Muse scattered all over the place and I'm having a hard time finding 'em...."
Viktor is pinged!  Odessa is confused!  Viktor goes over to stare at Eilie briefly, then walks over to Rina and stares for a while.  He then walks back to Odessa and hits him.





: "Hey hey hey!  Odessa!  How did you ever meet such beautiful ladies?  You're pretty good with women I see."





: [angry!] "Hey!  How dare you!"





: [whistles] "Hoo hoo hoo." Fufufu is way better, sob.





: [boing boing and then steps closer to Viktor] "Huh?  What?  Beautiful?  Do you mean me?"
Long pause.
Nanami sweatdrops and steps back.





: "............. Hey where's Jowy?"





: "....................."





 'He killed Anabelle, so I guess you and Flik are now together in the Dead Girlfriend Club.  Sorry about that.'





: "Well actually......"
Fade out.





: "I see........  I heard that Anabelle was assassinated but....... I couldn't really believe that..."





: "Well.......  There must be some explanation..  Anyway, come to the tavern.  Flik is there too.  We'll have a reunion."
Viktor walks off.

There is a man HIDING IN THE SHADOWS MYSTERIOUSLY.





: "What do you want?  You got business with me?"










: "Nope.  No business."





: "In that case, scram!"





: "Would you join our group?"





: "Join you?  Sorry, but I'm chasing a criminal.  You know her, I think.  I know she fled to Lakewest, but I have no way to get there.  I've got no time to mess around with you guys."

man in item shop: "This store has been here since this country was called the Dunan Monarchy, young man.  He he he he he he."
man: "Hey, did ya hear the rumor about the monster in North Window, northwest of here?  He attacked a whole bunch of people."
little kid near trader: "Hi there!!!!  Where did you come from?  Highland???  Eh?  Where's that?"

I head over to the inn because!





: "You did a good job surviving, Odessa.  Nanami and Pilika too." 





 Just going to leave this here.





: "Sorry to be so sudden, but I've got bad news.  Come this way."
We all go over to where Fliktor are.





: "Well anyway, listen to my story."
Fade out.





: ".... so we've had a pretty rough time too.  In fact we just arrived here yesterday."





: "Because this guy wanted to make a lot of side trips." WHY SO COLD.





: "Well we got here, so you can't complain.  Anyway, I was just waiting for everyone else to arrive."





: "What about Leona and the others?"





: "Nope.  Not here yet.  We were the first and then you arrived."





: "Everone else will probably be here soon enough."





: "I hope they're all okay."





: "Me too."





: "Well it's time for us to meet the mayor of this town, Granmeyer.  Odessa, I want you and your friends to come along with me."





: "You're planning on making the Mayor your client?" I like Rina.





: "That's about it.  I'm going around trying to collect friends that have scattered all over the place.  After I've collected them, we'll need a place to keep them.  We'll also need money to feed 'em all." HE WILL COLLECT ALL THE FRIENDS.  ALL OF THEM.  AND THEN HE WILL BE A POKéMON MASTER.





: [boing boing] "I'm going too!"





: "I'll be here enjoying my tea." Did you say 'tea'?





: "I don't want to be so formal...." ... but passing up a chance to stare at Riou's ass is out of the question.





: [looks around] ".................."





: [boing] "Be back soon."





: "City Hall is east of here.  Just walk a bit, you'll find it."
NAKAMA GET SPIN o/ [ Viktor joined the group! ]
NAKAMA GET SPIN + FIST IN THE AIR [ Flik joined the group! ]
I fiddle with their equipment a bit and give them both fury runes o/~  Which unfortunately means Flik no longer is holding onto a lightning rune, but I'm sure he'll get a spot soon enough.  His damage output's better with fury at the moment anyway, I think.

I'm going to wander around Southwind a bit more then go to bed.
kid: "Grandpa said he's gonna show this bonsai in a bonsai contest, so I'm not ever, ever supposed to touch it."
From left to right: "Sickly plant \n Over watered" "Well-cared for plant" "Nice-looking plant" "Lush green plant" "Well-cared for plant ...?" [ You got Friendship ] "Master's bonsai"





The friendship rune is a weapon rune that's really, really handy.  It's not nearly as good as Kindness, but it's still pretty good.  Power goes up by how many stars of destiny you've recruited.





: "I am Gantetsu!!!  A great priest!!" ... 'kay.

man near a house to the left: "That Adlai is a big headache.  There are always strange noises coming out of his house all day and all night....."


*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Lebrante, Yoshino, Stallion, Gantetsu
- Jowy Points: He's Sir Not Appearing In This Update.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Granmeyer and the Mystery of Northwind!


----------



## Espeon (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*



Viki said:


> man near a house to the left: "That Adlai is a big headache.  There are always strange noises coming out of his house all day and all night....."


Ohohoho.

What does Adlai get up to in his spare time, then? Haha.

Just out of interest, you will get a screencap of a few of the funnier unite attacks, won't you? Like Bolgan/Gantetsu/etc...


----------



## surskitty (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I might!  I also might just link to a video of all of the unites once I've recruited everyone with a unite.

LAST TIME: Fliktor joined the 108 stars!  ... Wait, wrong game's wording.

Blah blah going to the town hall~
[BGM: Quiet Room]





 Fucking town halls.
When the group walks over to the door, Viktor stops to look at Odessa for a bit before talking to the gy.
guy: "You're Viktor and Flik, right.  I heard about you.  Please go in."
Fade out.





 Notice the fuckhead in green.  I hate him.  He is annoying.





: "You did well to survive such a horrendous defeat, Viktor."





: [steps up] "Glad to see you're well also, Lord Granmeyer."





: "Muse has fallen to Highland and South Window is now in peril.  Your reputation precedes you and I'd like to retain your services." Great.





: "But of course, my lord.  I'd be proud to help.  Right now I'm gathering lost colleagues who fled from Muse." Holy shit, Viktor's been replaced with a pod person.





: "Yes.  I'm counting on you.  By the way, you were born in North Window, weren't you?" Dude.





: "Well, yes..."





: "Freed." FREED YAMAMOTO HAS THE WORST NAME OMG ...  Yoshino and Sanae have perfectly normal names, and then there's Freed.  _What kind of person names their child 'Freed'?_  ... What kind of person _raises_ Freed?
[BGM: Sedition]





: "Yes.  Recently there have been several incidents involving young girls disappearing near North Window.  Troops we've sent to investigate report that some type of monster is living in North Window." CUE GUITAR RIFFS.





: "Viktor.  You know North Window better than anyone..  I know it will be hard for you, but please investigate the village for me."





: ".......................... Well, I ahhh.... I guess so."





: "My assistant, Freed, will accompany you.  Please find out what happened to those poor girls."
Freed walks over to Flik and Odessa.





: "I'm Freed.  Viktor, thank you for agreeing to help the city of South Window.  Let's fight together.  I'm at your service."





: "Ah yes, well ahh... okay."
[ Freed Y joined the group!] Odessa, he doesn't deserve your dance.

We automatically step out of the room.





: "Hey hey hey.  I don't get it.  If you're from North Window, why is it going to be 'hard for you'?"





: "You'll understand when you see it.  Anyway, let's head back."
And automatically walk out of the town hall.

CUTSCENE!
[BGM: Passacaglia with Chorus] I RECOGNISE THAT TUNE.  Also I'm not sure if it's supposed to be Passacaria or Passacaglia; it's gl in this download of the suikoII soundtrack but Passacaria in the suikoI one I downloaded.  :|a





 Aren't you supposed to be dead?  How are you collecting stained glass images of yourself if you're dead?





 Panning down to the bit-rate villain who really should be dead.





 In case you didn't know Mr 'I Died A Few Plot Arcs Ago' had pipe organs.





 WHO IS THAT MYSTERIOUS CAPED FIGURE???





 HE IS SO FUCKING MYSTERIOUS





 ALSO HE'S A VAMPIRE.  IN CASE.  IN CASE YOU MANAGED TO WIPE HIS ARC OUT OF YOUR MEMORY.

To the inn!  Viktor for some reason goes over to stare at Eilie.





: "How did it go?"





: "Well, it looks like he's willing to part with some gold, but I have to do a favor first."





: [steps over to look at Freed] "Who are you?"





: "Forgive me, I'm Lord Granmeyer's assistant, Freed.  I've been ordered to accompany you to North Window.  Consider me at you service." I do like me service.





: "Very polite, aren't you." Freed says '-dono' a lot.





: "Well, anyway, I've got to go to North Window.  Are you gonna come along, Odessa?" Sure!  I'm a zombie anyway, aren't I?





: [boing boing] "I'm going too.  I'm interested to see what kind of place this North Window is."





: "I'm kind of interested too." '... In Odessa's ass.'





: "Yeah, I'll bet.  Hoo hoo.  I'll wait here.  Someone's got to watch this kid." I keep wanting to type 'fufu' instead of 'hoo hoo'.
Rina walks over to Pilika, who produces a line of dots.





: "Okay, Pilika, we'll stay here."





: "Well see ya........"
[BGM: Theme of Temptation ~ Asian Dub Mix] Obligatory harassment of Flik time!





: [steps closer to Flik ...] "Say, would you like to have tea with me?  I'm so bored by myself."





: "Huh?  Me?  I've got a friend...." Do you mean Odessa or Viktor?





: ".................." NOT YOU.





: ".................." OR YOU.





: [steps up] "Well, I'm leaving, so do whatever you want." Well, neither of them care, apparently, so you're kinda boned.





: "Wait, why do I....."





: "What?  You don't like me?" I require Rina/Kimberly.





: "No, no, that's not it....."





: "Okay, Flik, I'm countin' on you."





: "Well let's go then.  North Window is northwest of here.  Right, Viktor?"





: "Yeah, that's right.  But if you know that much, I don't think you need me."






: "Well do your best.  We'll be doing our best too..."

[BGM: none; just the sound of wind]





Slow pan down to the party walking to the middle of the graves and stopping.





: "So this is..... North Window?  Viktor's home town?......  I'm sorry........  Sorry I asked before....."





: [steps up] "Ha ha.  It's like I told you.  It's a ghost town." IN MORE WAYS THAN ONE.





: "A ghost town?  What happened here?  What are all those graves?" As a guess, Eilie?  They're graves.





: "The graves are the graves of the villagers who once lived here.  Many years ago, this place was attacked by the vampire, Neclord.  He killed everyone for his amusement, then he sucked out all their blood." Not the other way around?  How long does it take for a corpse to probably get too nasty for vampires?
17:53:07 <Verne> are you asking me how long it takes a corpse to get too nasty.
17:54:03 <Verne> It uh depends on the corpse's surroundings how fast it decomposes... and also I guess it depends on what the vampire considers gross...
17:54:40 <Verne> I can't imagine they would want to wait much longer past livor mortis, though, when all the blood kinda sinks to the bottom...
17:54:53 <Verne> Don't vamps usually go for fresh corpses, anyway? 
17:55:06 <Verne> But the context dictates that he had waited a while... 
17:55:18 <Viki> yeah I'M CONFUSED
17:55:47 <Viki> this arc makes no sense though anyway and also viktor was somewhere else at the time
17:56:05 <Verne> Cause i mean livor mortis takes up to like max 12 hrs i guess.





: "I happened to be away from the village, so I was saved.  When I saw this, I dug the graves as best I could....  But anyway, that was a long time ago.  It all ended when I destroyed Neclord with my own hands."
A DIALOGUE BOX FROM OFFSCREEN!  ????: "Hmmm.  An interesting story."
[BGM: Sedition]
Viktor goes ! and --





 NECLORD!!  He walks down to the group.  Viktor steps up.





: "Y... you!!!!  How!!!!" 'We killed you!  I WAS THERE.'





: "Did you really believe you could destroy an undead vampire?" Can't be much harder than a living vampire, or a dead vampire.





: "Ha ha ha.  I like this place.  Thanks to you, Viktor, the corpses were in nice shape."





 Nanami's also freaking out though I didn't get the timing right for that to show.





: "But look!  Your face has turned white as a ghost, pardon the pun.  What's wrong?  Do you see someone you recognise?  Ha ha ha ha ha!!!"





: "You bastard!!!!!!"





: "Ha ha ha.  This is your punishment for what you did to my body....  This is my revenge."





: [steps up] "Those dead bodies aren't playthings for you to mess around with!"





: [hides behind Odessa.] "That's right!  You're in big trouble now!!!  Odessa is gonna get you!!!"  Is it just me or is asking Odessa to fix your zombie problem a little ...





: "You're brave young girls.  I like that.  I find brave young girls most..... delicious.  I'll take both of you as my brides to live with me for eternity."





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "I won't let you."





: "Stop, Odessa."





: "Well then, will you fight me?"
UNWINNABLE BOSS FIGHT GET.  Nanami and Eilie have aggro, true to Neclord's word, and I think I'm not going to spend twenty minutes on that, so ...
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Let's run away." This is Riou's reaction to everything, isn't it.
They all back away slowly.





: "What?  Running away?  That's a wise decision."





: "Damn.  Just wait......."





: "The Star Dragon Sword, was it?  Why don't you go get it?  This time I'll destroy that sword." Uh, Neclord, destroying true runes is pretty much the opposite of a good idea.  Go talk to Luc.





: "It caused me great pain....  If you wish to meet me again, I'll be waiting to greet you in that castle over there."
Neclord raises his fists and teleports away.





: "What was that?  Who was that strange, nasty man!!"





: "Bah.  He's nothing.  ... Rune of the Night, indeed!!!  That Neclord creep, He was scared of us!!!!" ... Huh?





: [walks over to Viktor] "So he's the reason little girls have been dissappearing...  We can't just ignore this!!!!" Yeah, Freed can't spell.





: "What's that sword the vampire was talking about?"





: "The rune that Neclord holds makes him immune to sword and magic.  Only the Star Dragon Sword can seal off that rune's power.  I borrowed its power last time I fought Neclord.  He says he's an incarnation of one of the '27 True Runes'...."





: ? "Wait a minute.  What do you mean, 'he says'?" Do swords have gender?  ... No dong jokes, please.





: "It's hard to explain...  Anyway, let's go get the Star Dragon Sword.  Okay, Odessa?"





-> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Don't make decision for me."





: "Oh, sorry about that.  But there's no other way.  Just listen to what I have to say."
either way:





: "South of here is a place called the Cave of the Wind.  In the deepest part of the cave, the Star Dragon Sword is..... should I say 'sleeping' or 'waiting' or perhaps 'hiding' would be closer to the truth..." And why is it in a cave?





: [steps up] "What?  I'm not hiding anything." What?





: [nervous] "Anyway, let's go to the Cave of the Wind."





: "Okay.  Let's hurry.  Before more people lose their lives."

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Freed Y(amamoto), Neclord
- Jowy Points: He's still Sir Not Appearing In This Update.  Get used to it.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: The Cave of the Wind and beating the shit out of Neclord ... again ...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

"Don't make decision for me."? Oh, translators.

...Is it bad that you've made me want Odessa and Jowy to raise Pilika together? I didn't even know about this game before this LP and now I ship it. AAAARGH, NOT AGAIN.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

ETA: oh hey a comment!  I _definitely_ want Riou and Jowy to raise Pilika together.  And in fact, the good ending involves Riou, Jowy, Nanami, Jillia, and Pilika all going on a journey together and Riou's ending is 'To him, the smiles of Jowy and Nanami are his greatest treasures.'  So there's that.  Sadly happy Riou/Jowy pretty much _doesn't exist_.  Like, the closest to actual Riou/Jowy fic I've found in English involves 



Spoiler: THE BAD ENDING MAKES ME CRY I'M JUST SAYING



Riou figuring things out ... loooooong after Riou killed Jowy.


  Like, seriously guys, are you incapable of not writing things that are at least bittersweet?  You should totally find that one less-thorough lp someone did that's actually finished and read through enough to be able to write me all the Riou/Jowy raising Pilika fic.  But only if Nanami is there.  Nanami should always be there.  She can give them bad advice.


I was hoping I'd get to when you name the castle here, but apparently that's not until later.  Anyone who follows along, work on names, please!

LAST TIME: FUCK YEAH, STAR DRAGON SWORD.






 Hi, cave!  No bgm, just different wind noises.





: "Hey, this is it.  The cave's behind this boulder.  There's always a breeze blowing through it, so they call it the Cave of the Wind.  When I was a kid, we used to come here to test our bravery.  But be careful, there are monsters living in there now."
Freed steps up and there is hitting thing noises!  It sounds a lot like Tir's bludgeoning of things, actually.





: "And the Star Dragon Sword is in there?"





: [sweatdrop] "Yeah......  I'll bet it's waiting for me...."





: "Something strange is going on.  Are you hiding anything?"

[BGM: Labyrinth ~ Penpe 2]
Blah blah cave.  There are griffins in it.
...
Some minotaurs just dropped some Grilled Beef.  ... ... ... I'm distressed.





 Push the boulders!





 What the fuck?  (The chests contain a blue gate crystal, 3000 potch, and some medicine.  Blue gate is pretty awesome; it does significant damage that's all elemental but different for each spell.  It's really rare, though: this is one of three in the game, and one of them you'll probably never see.  Typically people give them to a certain mage in green, and said mage in green has one all the time in SuikoIII.  Oh, you can only equip it on the forehead fsr.)
MYSTERIOUS OLD MAN (yes that's really his tag): "Hmmm..........  Wanna take this with you?  Good, good, I don't need it anymore anyway.  Say, It's a long way out of here.  Want me to help you to the exit?"
[ NO THANKS ]






 We go ! at the random dude in the shadows.  Said dude is named Kahn.
[BGM: none; wind]





: "Who are you?  What are you doing hanging around here?"





: [steps up] "I was waiting for you, Viktor."





: [steps closer] "How do you know my name!  Are you one of Neclord's slaves!!"





: "Don't get so excited.  I understand your feelings though.  Neclord.......  You're not the only one that has a grudge against him, you know."





: "So you want a piece of him too, eh....." Will that be before or after you pee on him?





: "Yes.....  The Marley family has been hunting vampires for generations.  My father and his father before him both hunted Neclord Ever since I was a young boy, I vowed that I would destroy him.  In the name of the Marley family, I swear I will destroy him!!!" WRATH OF KAHN





: "So what do you want from me?"





: "My business isn't with you....  It's with the Star Dragon Sword and the Rune of the Night.  Neclord is using his 'Doppelganger Secret' to make a double of himself.  The Neclord that you defeated wasn't the true Neclord."  ie, the writers couldn't think of a good replacement villain.





: "Doppelganger....... You mean it was a fake?"





: "He's a vampire who's lived for hundreds of years.  He's learned a few tricks in that time.  But if we use the Night Rune to cast his spirit out and then seal it, I think we'll be able to capture his spirit."





: [pissed] "That stupid sword... whadda ya mean 'Night Rune'?....  He's the reason we didn't beat Neclord the first time!!!!!"





: "Well... I know one thing, without the Star Dragon Sword, we've got no chance to defeat Neclord.  That's why I was waiting for you.  I knew you'd be coming to get it."





: "If you knew where it was, why don't you use that dumb old Star Dragon Sword yourself?" Oh, Viktor, are you upset because the Night Rune is smarter than you and less hassle?





: "No.  That sword was not meant for my hands.  In any case, the way it looks......"





: [sweatdrop, steps back] "That's what I figured....."





: "So may I travel with you?  After all, our goal is the same." I like that he has facial hair.  I've been thinking this for a while.










: "No way."





: "Hey, wait a minute.  The more allies, the better.  It's dangerous up ahead...."





: "No way."





: "Okay.  After all, you were good enough to wait in the dark for me." !?!?!





: "No way."





: "We must face a very dangerous enemy.  I too agree that he should accompany us." Eh, let's go ask Sierra; she's cooler.





: "Sure."





: "Thank you.  Well then, shall we retrieve the Star Dragon Sword."
[ Kahn joins party ]

I take the chance to rearrange my party so the person behind Viktor can take damage.  :|b






[BGM: none; wind, but a lighter one than the previous notes of wind]





: "This is the....... Star Dragon Sword?" Are we going to hallucinate Ted again?





: [steps up] "So how have you been, pal?"





: "....................."





: [backs up, sweatdropping] "Huh?  What's wrong?  Are you alive?" [pause] "You're not mad, are you?"





: "What do you expect, calling him 'stupid', 'dumb'....  You've got to speak to him with more respect...."
[SCREEN FLASHES WHITE WITH A PING SOUND]





: "Viktor.....  You have the nerve to come back to the place where you abandoned me so many years ago." IT WAS AT MOST THREE.





: [jumps up high, startled] "Eh!!!!!!!"





: [nervous] "Did you say 'abandoned'?...  Talk about ungrateful....  I figured you appreciate the quiet and solitude, that's all." And the justice.  JUSTICE!!  ... Wrong rune.





: [looks around] "The... the sword is talking...  And Viktor even called him 'pal'...."





: "Stupid, girl, I'm an incarnation of the Night Rune.  I'm not 'pals' with him or anyone else." What about a certain moth?  ... The moth's mad you dumped her.





: "This man is nothing more than my servant."





: [steps up slowly!!] "What did you say you rusty old piece of scrap metal!  Who did you call a servant!!!"





: "How dare you tell me to be quiet!...."  I'm just kind of picturing Fliktor's attempts at having a relationship while the sword's involved.  It's pretty funny.





: "Shut up!!!!  You make my head hurt with your constant moaning and complaining......" Speaking of sex lives.
The sword pulls itself out of the stone.  (Does that mean the Night Rune is king?)





: "Huh?  H, hey... Hey!  W, wait a minute!!!!!"





 It flips itself over.





: "Uh oh!!  It looks like he's really mad.  Everyone grab your weapons!" But Viktor, your weapon is right there.





: "Now I'll show you!!!!"






 BOSS FAITO.  It attacks twice a round and has some target entire party spells and can attack Viktor's column.
Haha, killed it in two rounds.





: "Huff... huff... huff.....  You... you feeling better?.........  Don't get so mad, okay...."





: "What?!!!!  Once I get this mad, I fight until my enemies are routed...."





: [nervous!] "Yikes!!!!!!  Okay, okay.  I'm really sorry!!!  Forgive me, great god!!!  Please forego your vengeance, oh Star Dragon Sword!!!"  He's really lucky the Night Rune is sane.  ... Unlike the Sun Rune.





: "..................... Hmmm....  Very well.  But tell me servant, why did you come back here?"





: "Neclord is still alive.  Or since he's a vampire, perhaps I should say 'dead'...  Anyway, he's back."





: "You mean that nasty vampire....  I thought I disposed of him...."





: [steps up] "Neclord is using his 'Doppelganger Secret'.  In other words, he's a vampire with a powerful rune." Well, yeah, Sierra could've told you that.





: "Impudent little bloodsucker.  If that's true, perhaps I'll go with you."





: "C'mon, pal, do it for old time's sake."





: "....................."





: "I mean....  Please!  I beg of you!"





: "Very well then."
Viktor slowly walks over to the sword and grabs it.





: "Okay, we're ready.  Normal attacks don't work on Neclord, but if we can seal his power with this thing...."





: "'Thing'?"





: "I, uh.... that is if we can seal his power by using the power of the great Star Dragon Sword, perhaps we can beat him."





: "Ha ha ha ha........."





: "Well, now that we're friends again, let's go back to North Window.  It's time to do my job." We will never be friends, Freed.  Never.  ... Okay, we'll be friends when I use you to recruit your wife who is awesome, but that barely counts.

We walk to the back of the cave and tada teleported to entrance.

I feel like there was someone I was supposed to find there... :|a

I step into Northwind...





: "Well, time to kill a vampire.  Star Dragon Sword, don't fail this time."





: "Stupid bag of flesh..."





: "First let's go to Neclord's place.  I know how to seal off Neclord's power." First, we cut the power lines ...





: "We're going in, Odessa."

[BGM: Fugue ~ Praise to my Master ~]
There's a darkness crystal here somewhere.  Make sure you don't miss it; they're rare as hell.  ... Now let's see if I can remember my way around...  Most of the paths are blocked off with debris.






 wat i do???





 You can't progress until you complete the top row; you get a treasure chest if you get the bottom row to look like the top, though.





 It's pretty, I think.
... huh, haven't found a darkness crystal.  Maybe it's not actually in this dungeon?  Well, if I don't get it, it's no big loss.





 Hi, Neclord.





 When he turns around and gets off the bench, his boots make a noise.
[BGM: Sedition]





: "I've been waiting for you.... Viktor, Star Dragon Sword and... Eh?  Is that the Marley boy?  I'm so glad you could come."





: [steps up] "Between the Star Dragon Sword and the vampire hunting secrets of the Marley family, your time is running out, vampire."





: [steps up] "That's right!!!  Get ready to die!!!"
Viktor draws his sword.





: "Wait.  Don't be in such a rush.  Of course, I understand that..... But I have my own ideas as well.  That's why I summoned you.  I have someone that I'd like you to meet."
Neclord raises his arm and --





 a woman in a blue dress comes out of the ground with a zombielicious sound.





: "So what do you think?  Feeling nostalgic?  Her name is... Daisy, isn't it?" ... Well then.





: "B, bastard...."





: "Well?  Do you give up?  Just hand the Star Dragon Sword to me, and I'll let you have the girl, okay?" Who are you collecting runes for now?  Last time it was Windy.
DAISY: [moves forward slightly] "V.... Viktor.....?"





: "D, Daisy..."
Viktor moves forward hesitantly.










: "Don't give him the sword." Or, actually, do.  Introduce it to his chest cavity.





: "Viktor!!!!  If we lose the Night Rune, we'll never be able to defeat Neclord!!!!"





: "He he he he he he"
DAISY: "V..... Viktor.....  He..... help me......."





: "..................."





: "What's wrong with you!  Hand that sword over to me."





 He walks over slowly





 puts his hand on her shoulder, lowers his head





: "Star Dragon Sword........"





: "Do whatever you like."





: [shakes his head] "A lot of years have passed since then.....  It was so long ago that I can barely even remember her face..." [moves his hand off her shoulder] "Okay......  Listen to me, bloodsucker!!!!!"
Viktor moves back.





: "I know that once a person is dead, they're gone forever!!!!!"





: "Viktor here isn't stupid enough to be fooled by your little drama!!!!"





 SWOOSH





 Her head bounces as it falls.





 And it takes a moment for her body to collapse.





: [raises his sword amove his head] "Let's go, pal!!!!"





: "Watch what you call me!!!"





: [bounce] "Let's go Odessa!!  We've got to destroy him!!!"





 HAHAHA RIOU DON'T TAKE POLITENESS CUES FROM THE NIGHT RUNE HAHAHA
It doesn't actually matter, so I picked YEAH!!! because it's IC.
The group moves forward!





: "Y, you.......  Well anyway, we've got bigger things to worry about, so I'm sorry."





: "Wait!!!"





: "Farewell, we'll meet again." In Tinto!  Look forward to it.
He teleports out with a fading out sound that's not at all like Luc or Leknaat's teleport.





: "#%&#!!!!!" Watch your language.





: "He'll be back, Viktor."
Fade out.





 BOSS FIGHT










 What the fuck is this omg
Its eyes spin around and it bounces up and down and what the fuuuuuuuck.  Half of my party's significantly injured, so I lead with a Battle Oath that berserks Kahn and Eilie, not that it matters.  Kahn's casting of Charm Arrow does 1200 damage, which is a lot.
I am once again reminded of part of why I hate Freed.  His HP is REALLY BAD and his defenses don't really make up for it.
Yay, I managed to have Freed be conscious for the end of the battle.  Thanks, Kahn!





: [lowers his sword and twitches] "Crap!  He got away!!!  Crap!  Crap!  Crap!" Crap, huh.
Viktor lowers his head and shakes even more than he already was.





: "........................"
Fade out.











: "........................  Anyway, we accomplished our mission and Neclord has fled.  We should go back to South Window and give our report."





: "..... Yeah, I guess you're right."






: "Lo, Lord Odessa, where are you going?  First we should go back to South Window and report to Lord Granmeyer." t(-_-t)

I step outside and ...





: "Well then, goodbye for now.  I'm going to follow Neclord.  When I find him, I'll send word to you."





: "Okay, thanks."
Kahn walks away.

I walk down to the graves and !!!





 Hi everyone!





: [looks around at them, moving left and right] "Eh?  Eh?  What happened?  Where is everyone?"
Pause.





: "............ South Window has fallen to Highland......."
[BGM: Sedition]





: [JUMPS!  Nervous as hell hell, and runs to Flik] "What did you say?  Is it.... is it true?  What happened to Lord Granmeyer?"





: [steps away, not facing him] "Killed... by Solon Jhee......."
Long pause.





: "No... No it can't be...  Lord Granmeyer........."
Fade out.

[BGM: Sedition]










: "Tell me exactly what happened."





: "Y, yes............  Just after you left South Window, we were attacked by General Solon Jhee's 1st Company.  He must have judged that we didn't have a chance to win...  Lord Granmeyer surrended unconditionally without a blow being struck.  The very next morning, the mayor's head was hanging from the castle gate.....  I was with women and children, so I managed to get away....."
Flik looks to the right.  Rina walks over to him.





: "Ho ho ho....  Who do you have to thank for getting away?"





: [bounce!  NERVOUS] "Quiet!"





: ? "?????"





: [looks back at Viktor] "Well.... anyway, we got away and came after you.  On the way, we met Apple, Tsai and Leona."





: "My South Window....." ... will need new glass.  It's SOUTHWIND dammit.  ソースウィンドゥ！





: [steps up] "Highland is afraid of rebllion, so they're arresting former Muse and South Window soldiers all over the place."





: [walks to the left, not looking at anyone] "Which means a matter of time before the Highland Army come here.  But..........  We've got a few people and this abandoned old castle...  What should we do?"
HMMMM
LET ME THINK
YOU HAVE SOME PEOPLE AND AN EMPTY CASTLE
IN A SUIKODEN GAME
...
...
...
WE'RE GOING TO SELL IT AND GO INTO DAY TRADING





: "..................."





: "..................."





: "..................."





 This is ODESSA, not some timid kid named Riou.  Odessa fucking Silverberg!





: "There must be a way."





: "But Odessa............" 'Last time you said that, we lived in a sewer for months!'





: "But can we stop the whole Highland Army....." All we need is a Silverberg.





: [steps up] "................... What's wrong with all of you!!!  Is running away all that you can think of!!!!  Odessa is right!  There must be a way!  There must be!"





: "But to fight a war we have no chance of winning is stupid....."
[BGM: Tactics] FUCK YEAH \o/ remix of Into a World of Illusion





: [STEPS UP LIKE THE STRATEGIST SHE WILL ONE DAY BE] "We do have a chance!!!"





: "What do you mean, Apple?" 'You're still young and incompetent.  Gain 15 years, then we'll talk.'





: [steps up] "For a small force to defeat a larger force, strategy is needed.  With the right strategy, we have a chance to win...." Wait, so, we can use _tactics_ to win _battles_?  Fascinating.  Tell me more.  (I do hope she didn't have to pay tuition while studying under Mathiu ...)





: "Yeah... and have you figured out this strategy?"





: "No, I'm not up to the task.  I've learned that the hard way." Your strategies thus far have consisted of 'lay traps' 'tell tenkai to make up his mind every five seconds'.





: "But I know someone who is.  In Radat Town, there is a man named Shu." But Apple, he walks all over you.





: "He and I were both students under Master Mathiu.  Mathiu expelled him, but he's brilliant... a first class strategist.  If we can get him to join us, I'm sure he'll be able to think up a winning strategy!" ... So you're going to hire someone Mathiu _expelled_ as your brilliant tactician.  If he hadn't been expelled for being a sociopath, this plan would be really bad.  What am I saying?  This plan IS really bad.





: "I guess you're right.....  We can't keep running to the edge of the world."





: [boing boing] "That's right.  That's right."





: "...................  ..... Okay.  Let's do our best.  Flik, you and I should gather all the troops we can find.  The South Window soldiers should still be around somewhere.  As far as this Shu guy goes, I'll leave it to you, Odessa.  Do your best to get him." Odessa does have experience with Silverbergs.  And black sheep Silverbergs.  And probably honorary Silverbergs.





: "This is important, Odessa.  Radat Town is east of South Window.  I'll go along with you." 'I need to get my daily quota of bootlicking in.'





: "Don't worry about Pilika.  I'll watch after her."
Pilika bounces and clings to Leona.





: "Thanks Leona.  Okay, let's go Odessa.  Hey hey hey, Apple....  is this Shu person handsome?" It's his only redeeming quality.





: "Eh? .... I don't know anything about that!" She's still kind of in the closet.





: [sweatdrop] "Hey!.....  I'm counting on you....."
[ Apple joins convoy ]
[ Nanami joins party ]





: "So who else are you going to take with you?"
... Tsai says 'Shall we go, young master?' when you put him in your party, but I changed my mind and now have Odessa / Nanami / Millie / Rina / Anita / Hanna.

[BGM: Heart Softening Music 2]





: "Lord Odessa!!!  I'll try to recruit some soldiers too!!!!!"





: "Odessa.......  Our fate is in your hands....."





: "The strategist, eh..." For ages I couldn't keep Shu and Tsai's faces straight.





: "The Highland Army is closing in.  Don't do anything stupid...."

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Kahn Marley
- Jowy Points: He's still Sir Not Appearing In This Update.  Get used to it.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Our current tactician is a few sizes too small, so we need one that fits better.  Along the way, we might need a gumshoe to help us along ....


----------



## surskitty (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: Rocks fall, Granmeyer dies.  What, you didn't think he was going to be a star of destiny, did you?  He's _a mayor_.  Also we now have this castle, but for some reason not the brainpower to decide it'd make a good HQ.  As such, time to find a new strategist!






: "Odessa.......  Our fate is in your hands....." For some reason this amuses me.
Wandering around this castle that will totally not be my HQ ever~~
There's a save point right next to the war room where everyone's hanging out, which I think may be the case in every game other than I.  Next to it are two 'Ascidum plant's.  [ ... googles. ] Milkweed?






 iirc, the room I'm in will be Shu's, and as such there's a 'Shelf filled with difficult books'.
OH RIGHT I HAVE A COMMENT BOX NOW \o/ damn it's empty
In the storehouse -- sadly Barbara's not here yet -- there's an 'Herb-filled barrel'.  The pub is totally empty.
Up by where I posted the whole panning down thing, the weeds have been cleared out and the tree at the top now has pavelment around it.  Templeton's in a building to the left of the tree.  Looks like he's the only optional star of destiny I can find in the castle so far.

THIS NEXT SEQUENCE MAKES ME RAGEFACE; SKIP IT.
Since I have a party consisting entirely of women anyway (this actually wasn't my motivation for it, though) I drop by Kuskus!  I sharpen them up just because, aaaaaaaand --





 I get accosted by those three when I cross the bridge.  My party all spreads out, including Apple.  ... I'm now kinda curious if having male convoy members counts as having men in your party.
bandits: "Hey there, buddy.  You must be rich, surrounding yourself with beautiful women like that...."
one in brown: [walks over to Anita and looks around] "Hey, I'm pretty jealous.  Say, buddy, why don't you share some of your luck with us?" ... WAT.





: "Why you............" YOU'RE LEVEL 40 OR SO AND AN AMAZING FENCER; FLAY HIM





 Somebody sneaks up on me from behind ...
guy in brown: "He he, shut up little girl!!!" Uhhh.





 I'm going to pretend the latter one is at Anita.





: "Stop!!!"
guy in white: [steps closer to Odessa] "He's acting brave cause he's in front of his women." This is so gross.
And the dude behind him whacks him, black out.
someone: "Ha, too bad lover-boy."





: "You cowards........."
someone: "Be quiet and give up!!!...."





: "Get your hands off me, you scum." OULAN 
someone: "Who... who are you..."
There is the sound of someone beating the shit out of someone.





: "You still have something to say?"
someone: "Eeee..... eeeeeeek...."

FADE BACK IN, Odessa is standing next to a redheaded woman.





: "Are you awake yet?"










: "Thanks." 'I mean, we're all level 40, so we could probably kick their asses, but still.'





: "It might be tough at your size, but you've got to protect women.  Aren't I right?" No.










: "I, I'll do my best."





: "Okay.  Good answer.  What's your name ... Odessa?  My name is Oulan.  I was a bodyguard for hire, but now I'm out of work.  How do you feel?  Can you walk?  Should I take you somewhere?"










: "I want you to join our group."





: "Hmmmm..... maybe.  But first I want to hear about your situation." 'Well, I don't have a tablet yet.'
Fade out.





: "So, you're fighting Highland, eh?  I thought you were just a kid, but I guess I was wrong....  Okay, I'll do it."





: "It looks like you've got a good reason to look for protection.  Glad to join you, Odessa."
[ Oulan joined the group! ]
[ Oulan joins party ] Apparently she's level 27.  Damn, I hoped she'd join at Odessa's level + something.
Bye, Millie!
Oulan / Anita / Hanna / Rina / Nanami / Odessa.  I like it.  Oh, and Apple.

old woman: "Those scoundrels stopped showing their faces around here."


OKAY.  NOW AT RADAT.  I don't care enough to look up the bgm right now.
Oh hey I forgot to stop by the inn last time.
man at table: "A gaudily dressed man just came up to me.  I think he's looking for something....."

We head over to Shu's house!





: "So this is where Shu is, eh?...." Pity it's always harder to find socks.





: [walks over to Odessa] "Hey hey hey, Odessa.  So there's something going on between you and Shu, eh?" WAT





: "Let's go in."





: "Huh?  Oh, okay."
We go into Shu's house, hopefully knocking first.
woman: "I'll call my master.  Please wait here."





 I like how the table just happens to fit three people on one side.





: [looks around] "Hmm, he lives in a nice house."
SHU WALKS IN!  He's wearing a maroon scarf and a fancy grey jacket and a light blue ... something, and he always has his right hand in his pants.





: "It's been a long time, Apple."





: [walks over to Shu] ".... Shu............"
Shu sits down opposite Odessa and Nanami.





: "I already know what you want, but go ahead and tell me anyway." Asshole.





: [walks back to her chair] "I want only one thing.  I want you to join us.  You must know what Luca Blight is up to.  If Highland takes over this country, a lot of people will suffer." Not for very long, they won't 8)





: "Please, Shu, please lend us your strength."





: "That's what I figured.  You're right.  Luca Blight is a blight on this land.  He intends to crush the State." ... I wonder if they used 'blight' twice in Japanese, too.  [checks] Not as an English loanword, they didn't.
: "That's why we must stop him.  Please join our side."
: "I can't."
: ! "!!!!  B, but why!!!  You know what Luca is planning..."
: "That's true.  But to be honest, I don't really care which country is destroyed." And that's why you're the tenki left in the corner with only Elenor's empty bottles for company.
: "H, how can you say that..." You do remember _why_ Mathiu expelled him, don't you?
: "I'm a trader now.  I use my knowledge to predict shifts in the world's economy.  It's the greatest way to get rich.  Rulers change, borders change, countries change, but money is a constant.  In fact, nothing is better for business than a good war." So clearly you need to join Jowston to make it not be a _short_ war.  Duh.
: "So Shu, are you saying that even though you know what a monster Luca is, you're just going to ignore it?" ... Apple, did you actually KNOW Shu at all or do you only remember how smart and pretty he is?
: "In a word..... yes."
: "How.... how can you!" [ facepalm ]
: "I... I misjudged you.  You didn't learn anything from Master Mathiu, did you?" _YOU KNEW HE WAS EXPELLED_
: "The Master..." ... that probably works better with her just going 'Sensei ...'  APPLE SO SAD BECAUSE TEACHER CRUSH :'(
: "The Master expelled me.  Well, it was good seeing you again, I'm sure.  Someone show them the way out." And he's too much of an asshole to lead them to the door himself.
Shu walks back into his giant house.  Fade out, back to us in front of the house.
: "........................"
: "A... Apple.....  This Shu of yours..." ... isn't the right one.
: [steps forward] "Shu and I studied war tactics together under Master Mathiu.  Shu thought of me as his own sister.....  But even though Mathiu warned him not to use his genius for the wrong ends, he wound up being expelled.  Master Mathiu and Shu, they were both so important to me.....  But they couldn't get along...."  It's hard to see why.  It's not like Shu's so much of an asshole he's past goatse or anything.

: "There may be some way to get him to change his mind."
: "That's true, but without Shu's help, there's no way we can stand up to Solon Jhee.  I hate to admit it, but I can't do it...."  You're not paying attention to me, are you.
: "Let's get some more information."

As you may recall, one of the people in the pub mentions it's Shu's favourite.
 So I walk in and try to leave.
: [hand still in pants.  as always.] "Apple, are you still here?  I think you know this, but Highland will be here sooner or later."
: [steps up] "I know that.  But we're not leaving until you agree to help us." She will KEEP YOU FROM YOUR BOOZE, SHU.
Long pause.
: "... So what are you going to do?  Are you willing to get down on your knees and beg?" ... SHU WHAT
: "........................ If that's what it will take..." Uhhhhhhhh

: "Stop it, Apple."
: "It's okay.  I don't mind....."
 OTL
: [ bobbing up and down a little, still going orz] "I beg of you.  Please help us.  We need you."
: "Apple.....  You........."
: "Please.  Please.  I'm begging you.  We need your strength, Shu."
Shu turns away after a bit.
: "Grrr.......  I'm leaving.  I'm not thirsty anymore."
He stops at the door.
: "Apple......... Have you lost your pride as one of Mathiu's disciples?  You should be ashamed...."
: [sits up eventually] "No.  You should be ashamed.  Of course I don't like to dirty myself on the ground before you, begging like a dog...  But if necessary, I can throw away my vainful pride.  That's what I learned from Master Mathiu."
: "........................ ....... I'm leaving." Gods you're an asshole.
his assistant: "Y, yes."
They leave.
: [runs over] "C'mon, Apple, that's enough."
: [stands up] "No.... even if there's... even if there's a tiny chance....  Please stay with me just a little longer, Odessa."

: "Okay.  You're right." I sure do like beating dead horses.  Maybe I can make boots out of it.
: "Thanks.......  But it looks like Shu is going to avoid us from this point on....  What should we do...." TP HIS HOUSE

 GUMSHOE!!
[BGM: Dandy Richmond]
: "Aha!!!!  I know about the 3 of you.  You're Odessa, that's your adopted sister Nanami, and that's Apple, student of Mathiu.  Am I right?"
 I'm Odessa fucking Silverberg, former leader of the Liberation Army.  8|
: "No, you're wrong."
: [steps back and wags left index finger] "Tsk, tsk, tsk.  You don't think you can pull one over on Richmond, the greatest private eye in Radat, do you?  I can find out anything." Aren't you the _only_ private eye in Radat ...?  Radat isn't exactly large.
: [lowers finger.] "So you came here to get Shu the trader to join you, right?  Yes, I know about the scene in the tavern too.  Do you wanna hire me to help?  I need 1,500 potch up front.  Then I'll get you some good information on Shu."
 I do like scams.
: "Please do it."
[ You paid 1,500 potch ]
: "Okay, it's a deal.  Leave the rest to me.  Go back to the inn and relax.  I always do what I promise.  That's a promise from Richmond.  I'll find you when I get the info.  The inn is... oh yeah, the Penis inn, of course I know.  They have great soup.  Try it."  WAT.  ... So _that_'s what the Toran castle name gets used for.
And he bolts off.

innkeeper: "Richmond told me about you.  Please go up to the 2nd floor."
Fade out.
The screen's black for a bit and then --
[BGM: Dandy Richmond]
 LIGHTER CLICK.  It's dark.  You're likely to be eaten by a Shu.
: "It was a success!"
 The lights go on.  Apple is snoring.  Nanami looks around frantically.
: "Who, who, who Who are you!!!!!" RICHMOND 'I'll find you when I get the info' DOESN'T MEAN 'BREAK INTO OUR ROOM IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT'
: ! [jumps out of bed] "Hey!  You're the one from before!!  How did you get in here!!!!!!" ... More importantly, where was Odessa sleeping?
: "Just calm down a minute.  I came to report what I've found out."
: [steps down] "Really?  Really?  C'mon you really haven't done anything, have you?"
: "Hey, pretty lady, why would this hard-boiled private eye, Richmond, do something like that?"
: [ ... gets out of bed] ".................. Hey, what's going on......... Don't make such a fuss...."
: "Well, I'm good about getting the job done quick.  It looks like this Shu person is avoiding you.  But there's an important trade tomorrow night.  Shu has to attend.  The trade will be at the port east of here.  If you wait at the bridge, you'll be able to get the jump on him.  Well that's the end of my job.  The rest is up to you."
: [steps up to the door] "Well, see ya later."
And he walks away.
: "Tomorrow night, eh........"
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Oulan, Shu, Richmond
- Jowy Points: Is he even still in this game?
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: This time, the fly will bother SHU!  >E  That'll probably be posted later today; I'm just breaking it here so the forum won't throw too much of a conniption.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Okay, next post is in like two minutes.

LAST TIME: SHU HATES US IT'S LIKE HE'S AN ASSHOLE OR SOMETHING

[BGM: Beautiful Morning <3 IT'S BEEN A WHILE]
WE ARE OUTSIDE THE INN.
[BGM: Her Sigh, which is the usual Radat bgm]





: "Aahh, I slept well.  Well, let's go.  We'll wait for him at the bridge to the east."





: "Wait?  At the bridge?  What do you mean?"





: [walks over to Apple] "......... You don't remember?"





: [sweatdrop] "....................."





: "Well, well.  That's okay.  Anyway, It looks like we should go to the bridge to the east."

Blah blah docks.





: [looks around a bit] "According to that private eye, Shu will come this way.  So let's wait for him here." Nah, let's wait for him in Banner.  That will work much better.





: [steps up] "........ Okay."
Fade out.
WE ARE BLOCKING THE BRIDGE.





: "Brrr.....  not here yet, huh.  It's starting to get cold...."





: "......... You're right." Wow, really.





: [turns, then ! and jumps] "Hey over there!"
SHU!
We walk over!










: "..... There's nothing left to talk about."





: "No, I'm not giving up."





: "Apple.... listen carefully.  It's a war you're trying to get me involved with." It's like you both studied military strategy or something.





: "How to kill, that's what you and I studied.  In the last battle, Viktor's fort was burned to the ground because your strategy failed.  How many people died?  Do you even know?" Wow, you're an asshole.  ... What else is new.
Pause.





: ".....  Yes, I know.  I was weak and ineffective.  That's exactly why we need your help." Why don't we go, idk, ask that dude in Kalekka.  He's not dead yet _and_ he'd ... okay, I can't say he'd be less of an asshole than Shu, but he'd be an asshole differently.





: "And if your strategy had been successful, it would also have meant the loss of life.  Can you really bear that burden?" Why is Apple's incompetence the topic of discussion?  What does that have to do with putting Shu in charge, which is still a terrible idea?





: "......................" Apple, he's deflecting.  It's really obvious.
Long pause.





: [holds out something shiny in his left hand] "I've got a gold coin here.  It's the kind I use when I'm trading with the island countries south of the Toran Republic." But don't the Island Nations also use potch ...
He throws it over the bridge.  It makes a 'plonk' sound as it hits the water.





: "If you can find that coin, I'll join your side."










: "What!  But it's freezing out here!" GODS SHU IT'S LIKE YOU'RE AN ASSHOLE OR SOMETHING





: "Wait Odessa.  Is that really a promise?"





: "Yes... but remember.  That's only if you find the coin."
And he walks away.
Nanami walks over to the bridge.





: "Hey, it's impossible.  We'll never find that little coin.  Let's go home.  Maybe Viktor and the others will have come up with a good plan.  Okay?  Okay?"





: "No.  I'm going to find that coin.  First we'll have to stop the flow of water.  Let's go to that sluice gate up ahead."





: "......................" 

We go talk to a dude in green near the sluice gate.
dude: "Whadda you kids want?  This is no place for a bunch of landlubbers like you."





 I am now thinking of that thing with Sanchez and Mathiu.





: "Could you please close the sluice gate?"
dude: [bounce] "The sluice gate?  That's a funny joke, kid.  This gate only gets closed a couple times a year for special reasons.  There's no way I'm closing it now, okay.  Now go on home.  It's past your bedtime, kid."





: [walks over] "Please.  It's very important."
dude: [steps up] "You don't hear too well, little girl.  Don't make me give you a spanking.  You don't wanna get hurt, do ya?" Apple gets no respect, huh.





: [steps up] "You can hurt me if you want to, but close the sluice gate....." Apple, your masochistic tendencies are showing again.





: [presumably grabs Apple's shoulder] "A, Apple, let's just give up."
dude: "Hey, you should take that cute little girl's advice."





: [from offscreen:] "Hey, what's the trouble, Gin?" [walks over]
Gin: "Hey, Amada, these crazy kids are telling us to close the sluice gate."





: [looks at them] "So these kids are up to funny stuff again, eh?  Don't worry, I'll take care of this."
Gin: "Okay, thanks." [walks to the side]





: "So what do you want?  The sluice gate, you mean that thing over there?"





: "Yes, please.  Just close it for one day, even just one night.  Couldn't you please close it?"





: "Hmmmm, I see.  Sorry, little lady, I can't just close the sluice gate for no good reason.  If someone's life was in danger, or if there was some other emergency, it would be different."





: "Many people's lives depend on it.  We must stop the Highland Army." ... Apple, that doesn't make sense.





: "......................????? Listen little lady, I don't think the sluice gate has anything to do with the war...." 





 Come on, you can manage to be less cryptic.





: "Please." [walks over]





: "Wow.  You're really serious.  I've got a weak spot in my heart for hard working kids like you.  Okay, here's what I'll do.  I'll fight you for it.  If you win, that means you're for real and I'll close the gate.  How about it?  Want to try?" ... I like that he just went 'no' at Nanami and Apple and as soon as Riou opens his mouth he's like 'TRIAL BY COMBAT'.  Fuckhead.





 I'm pretty sure Nanami has better damage output.





: "I'll do it."





: "I knew you'd go for it.  I've got a good eye for character.  You look like a tough kid.  Now you and I will fight like men.  Okay, let's go for it!!!!"  And ladies!  And ladies who dress like men!
[BGM: The Time of Confrontation, I think]










: "Okay, first a little test..."
Haha picked wrong second time and still took no damage.  Done in two rounds.





: "Ouch.....  Hey, I'm sorry.  I guess you were serious.  What do I do now...  Well, a promise is a promise.  But only for one night, okay." This segment made no sense.





: "O... Okay.  Thank you so much."
Gin: "Hey, Amada, is it really okay to do that?"





: "Huh?  Yeah, these guys have a good reason.  It must be pretty important.  Well anyway, it's my responsibility.  Okay, Gin?"
GIN: "Oh okay.  I get it.  But it sure is strange."
Amada closes the gate.






: "Are you okay?  You're not hurt?" Well, he hit me, but he did no damage, so that's okay, then.





: "He's fine.  He's fine.  Odessa is a lot stronger than he looks."  Actual Odessa does in fact have pretty much the best growth in the game.  I haven't run calcs to see if she'd be the _best_, but she has max speed and skill, very good magic and luck, and decent everything else.  Riou's got second-best skill and luck, very good strength and speed, good magic and magic defense, and decent defense and HP.  So their stats aren't too different!





: "............ I'm sorry.  We don't have much time.  Let's hurry and get below the bridge."





: "Uh..... okay............"
We head over to where we'll go down to the water.





: "This.. this water is pretty cold." We're not actually IN IT yet.





: "We have to hurry up.  It'll be daybreak soon.  As soon as this water level drops...."

[BGM: none; just crickets]





  Apple keeps leaning over and searching.  I hope she has a change of outfit.





: "Hey hey, are you okay?  It's starting to get cold."





: "I'm fine.  You can go back to the inn if you want."










: "I'll help too." 'After all, I have an affinity for sewers.'
Fade out.





 I hope they all have changes in outfit.  ... Odessa closes his eyes while searching.  That's useful of you.





: "Hey hey hey, enough already!  We'll never find it I tell you!" [not actually searching]





: "......................"





: ".................. Hey, hey.  We'll never be able to find it!!!  I saw the whole thing!!!!"





: "Saw what!?"
NAnAMI: "When Shu threw the coin, I saw it.  That man replaced it with a stone just before he threw it.  It happened so fast, I wasn't sure what I saw but.....  That's why.... that's why..... we'll never be able to find it..." But Nanami, he'd have to be an asshole to do that!





: "......... That's not true.  I'll look too."





: "......................"
Fade out.





 Nanami's searching again.





: "............ It's fine."





: ".........?"





: "You can go home... it's fine.  I knew it wouldn't be easy....  Shu wasn't even willing to give me a fair chance.......  But... I didn't want to believe it.  That's why.....  Please go back to the inn....."





: "Don't say that...."





 Well that's new.  Odessa walks over and picks it up, blinking repeatedly in amazement.  Odessa holds it up.





: "......................!!!!!!"





: "What's that!"





: "Is it true?  Is it true?"
They walk over.





: "That's it!!!  That's really the coin!!!"





: "Re.... really?...."





: "Hurray!  Odessa!  Hurray!  Hurray!!"





: "The coin....... So now Shu will....."
[BGM: Heart Softening Music 1]





 WHAT THE FUCK





: "Apple........."





: "Shu!!"  By the way, she always calls him Shuu-niisan.
Shu is now also standing in the nasty water.  At least we know he's got a change of clothes.





: "The promise."





: "Yes, the promise...." [walks over to Apple and is RIGHT IN HER FACE] "You were so cold to me....  Why did you have to....." _She_ was cold to _you_!?





: "It was necessary."





: ".................. You're a strong woman.  I may have inherited Master Mathiu's brain, but you inherited his heart......" This trope needs to die in a fire.





: "So then....... then....."





: "Yes.  Leave it to me.  I'm worth more than 100,000 soldiers and I'm on your side now." Gods you're an asshole.





: "Th..... thank you." Please find a better person to crush on.  I hear Nanami's single.





: [walks over to Odessa] "Can you show me that coin?" I'll put it in your eye.
[ lowers hand. ] I just noticed Riou's sprite doesn't have gloves for this segment.





: "Th... that rune on your right hand...." [looks down, then back to Odessa] "Your name is Odessa, right.  You wouldn't be Master Genkaku's son, would you....?"





: "How do you know about Grandpa Genkaku?" How does EVERYONE know about Genkaku-jiichan, is what you should be asking.





: "I see........  There aren't many left who recall, but the name of Master Genkaku has a special meaning for the City-State." By the way, Shu either uses -dono or yobisute for everyone.  If you were wondering.  (Yobisute is no suffix.  It is pretty much always rude as fuck.)





: "Wh, wh, what do you mean?"





: "We'll talk about it after the war.  Right now, we have to worry about defeating Solon Jhee and his troops.  Odessa............  I want to thank you for saving Apple.  Between you and that rune on your hand, we might just have a chance to win this war." Okay, 1. how did he save Apple, 2. afaik the _only thing_ Bright Shield gets used for is everyone goes 'YOU'RE GENKAKU'S SON AREN'T YOU'.
[ Shu joined the group! ]





: "But.... this coin...."





 Pan up to Richmond on the bridge.  He's looking down at them, then turns away and throws a coin into the air and catches it.





: "Ha.......  Another job well done....." Shu really didn't throw the coin, did he.
FADE OUT.

We're at the entrance to Radat.  Apple walks up.  Shu isn't here.





: "How did it go?"





: "He has lots to take care of.  It was so sudden, it might take some time.  He wants us to go on ahead without him, so let's go." And you trust him ... why?





: "Are you sure?  He might be trying to trick us again...."





: "It's okay.  Shu isn't that kind of person.  Let's go, Odessa." Uh, if you say so.

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Amada
- Jowy Points: Is he even still in this game?
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: VS Solon Jhee!


----------



## surskitty (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I'm pretty sure I'll need castle names after the next update.

LAST TIME: The Shu dropped and now we have a strategist.

[ saves next to war room ]










: "You're back, Odessa, Apple.  How was it?  Were you able to talk to that strategist?"





: [steps up] "Shu promised to help us.  He should be here soon."





: "I guess the rest is up to this strategist of yours.  But can we really trust him?  He was banished after all..." No, just expelled.





: [steps in the door.] "If you don't trust me, perhaps you should leave." You're an asshole.
[BGM: Tactics]





 He slowly walks down to Viktor.





: "Shu!!!!  That was fast."





: "There's much to do, so I pushed my horses hard.  I went through 3 steeds on the way here.  Hey!  You!  Big guy!  Are you Viktor?"





: "Yeah..... that's right."





: [invades his personal space] "Listen up.  Follow my orders and do as I say and we can defeat the Highland Army.  Don't believe in me and you'll be the loser.  If you want to win, don't question me again.  If you can't do that, I'll consider you an obstacle that needs to be removed." Have I mentioned that Shu is an asshole.





: "............ .... Apple, I'm starting to see why he was banished....." ilu Viktor





: [steps up so Viktor's not between him and Flik] "Hey blue-boy.  You're Flik, right?  How many soldiers do we have?"





: "Careful what you call me....  If we add up the former Muse and South Window soldiers, plus the women, children, and elderly volunteers, we've got about 2,000." It's not like most of my level 40 party members are women or anything.





: "That and this rickety old castle.  The Highland Army, on the other hand, has increased it's size to 20,000 with the addition of South Window's troops."





: "I've got a plan.  If I recall, this castle played a key role in a counterstrike when the Scarlet Moon Empire invaded.  2,000 soldiers may be enough." ... Hasn't, like, Northwind been unoccupied for aaaaaages?





: [paces.] "They may be 20,000 strong, but they'll have to leave soldiers to man their garrisons as they go.  In reality, they only have 10,000 soldiers to move as they please.  Furthermore, one-third of them are former South Window soldiers.  Under the right conditions, we should be able to get them to join our side.  If we could do that, we'd have a force of 5,000 compared to their force of 7,000.  We have a good chance to win."





: "I'm impressed.....  Listening to you, I actually believe we've got a chance.  But what exactly is the plan?"





: [steps down] "Freed."





: [boing] "Yes, sir!"





: "Infiltrate the Highland Army and spread the rumor that all South Window soldiers will be executed when the war is over." I doubt Luca'd wait that long.





: "I understand, sir!"





: [glances at Viktor, then back at everyone else] "Everyone else will stay here and protect this castle.  We've got to buy some time."





: "What then?  No reinforcements are coming, and I don't think Freed's rumor alone will get the South Windower's to change sides."





: "The enemy will undoubtedly try to surround this castle.  We'll have a small unit work its way around the enemy and attack Solon Jhee's unit from the rear." If only we had Caesar with us: he's good with rears.  Just ask future Apple.





: "If we attack their general, the troops will be shaken.  We should be able to get the South Windower's to change sides."





: "Wait a minute.  This is a peninsula.  How are we going to sneak around an enemy that has us surrounded?" It's a good thing neither Highland nor Jowston nor probably Scarlet Moon have much in the way of this thing called a 'navy', or else what Flik just said would be really stupid.  (Sonya's in charge of the navy, sure, but given that the only defensive battle in SuikoI is near Kaku, they've probably no experience _fighting_ with boats.  Which kinda makes sense.)





: "The Highland Army has only been in land battles.  They have no experience on the water.  For Solon Jhee, water is just an obstacle.  But we're going to use the lake to our advance.  We should be able to borrow some ships from the neighboring village." \o/ Kuskus is way more useful than Radat





: "You've taken care of everything.  I feel like we're going to win."





: "Yeah!!  We're gonna win!  We're gonna win!"
Pilika and Bolgan bounce at each other a bit.





: "Okay.  I'll take a chance on you."





: "So who's going to attack Solon Jhee's unit?  Either me or Viktor......" Nah, you're not tenkai.





: "No, I'm going to leave that role for someone else."
Shu walks over.





: "Odessa, I'd like you to do it." Wut.





 Honestly I think Odessa would just go 'okay' but:





: "I really don't think so...."





: [steps up] "Wait a minute!!  What is this?  Why do you have to give Odessa such a dangerous mission to do?" it's like you don't realise he's an asshole





: "Odessa, I'd like you to do it."





: "I really don't think so...."





: "Who do you think you are!!  How dare you ask my baby brother, Odessa, to do such a dangerous mission!" ... WHAT





: "Odessa must do it." But why.





: "Odessa, I'd like you to do it."





: "I really don't think so...."





: "If you don't do it, then the strategy is meaningless.  We might as well just quietly surrender to Highland.  I'll give you some more time.  Think carefully, Odessa."






: "Well if that's what your strategist says, maybe you should do it.  You can always run away if it get's dangerous." I'll keep that in mind when I can BAD END, Viktor.

[ after saying 'Okay' ]





: "The key to defeating Luca Blight is literally in your hands.  We're counting on you." that was awful.





: "Well, everyone get to work.  Freed, I'll help you figure out what to say to the South Window soldiers....."





: [steps up] "For the memory of Granmeyer!  For the people of South Window!!!  I'll fight with all my power!!!!!"





: "Okay, I'm counting on you.  Viktor, Flik, Tsai... try to protect the castle.  Apple, I want you to handpick 300 soldiers from our army of 2,000.  That will be Odessa's unit." Okay: Anita, Oulan, Nanami, Humphrey, Futch ...





: "Yes, sir!"





: [probably muttering to Flik] "This time I'd like to win."





: "Don't mess up."





: "Well, there's no time.  If we lose this battle, there won't be any more.  Everyone get prepared!!!!"
A lot of them run off, and fade out!


Odessa is in bed.  Odessa's room is next to the one I ID'd as Shu's earlier.  Nanami is there, so Odessa rolls over and gets up.





: "Oh... I'm sorry.  I'm really sorry I woke you up.  But you slept so late.....  You must have been very tired.  A lot has happened to you..."





: [steps back, looking away from Odessa] "Why has this happened?  Why do you have to do everything?  I'm not sure I trust this Shu." Well, I'm kind of tenkai, and duh of course you don't trust Shu he's an asshole.





: "But I guess we have no choice but to fight noww.  It'll be okay.  I'll be here to protect you.  Let's go..... It's almost time... time to fight again....."

Down to the war room ...





: [walks over to Odessa] "Hey, Odessa.  Did ya sleep well?  This next battle is riding on you."
soldier: [walks in] "The Highland Army has arrived.  It appears they're trying to surround the castle."





: "Okay, it's time.  Viktor, Flik, are you ready?"





: "Leave it to us."





: "We'll protect this place."





: "What about you, Odessa?"










: "Don't worry.  I'm ready."





: "Okay, begin the operation."
The circus troupe and Pilika walk over.  Pilika dots while jumping around Rina.





: "Odessa, good luck."





: "Good luck.  But be careful.... Odessa."
Fade out.






 I'm going to assume the BGM is War, but I don't hear anything.  A common issue with SuikoII roms.





: "Good.  They're just rats in a trap.  Crush them!  Don't let anyone escape!!!!"





: "But our forces are spread too thin.  Our flanks are too exposed...." Butts.





: "Exposed?  The only thing our flances are exposed to are the open fields of South Window!!  Don't worry, just get them!!!" You're really shitty at thinking, aren't you.





: "This will be fun.  That old coward from South Window gave up without a fight and I was getting bored." I like Seed and Culgan.





: "Listen up.  We need to keep the enemy busy until Odessa can sneak up behind them.  Everyone be strong!!!" I really like seeing 'Odessa' in relation to everything.
[ Start Battle ]
Fliktor and Gilbert's units control themselves and stay on the castle.  Apple and Shu are with Viktor; Tsai and Hanna are with Flik; Gilbert is by himself.
We pop up in the woods.  ... My unit is Odessa, Nanami, and Tuta.  One of these is not like the others.





: "Odessa, you have only one goal.  Solon Jhee's head unit.  You can ignore everyone else."
Interestingly, Culgan's unit aggros on me before Solon realises I'm there.





: "W... What the hell!!!"
HIGHLAND ARMY: "The... the enemy has attacked from our flank...."





: "What!!!.....  Where did they come from...." B O A T S.  THEY ARE U S E F U L.
HIGHLAND ARMY: "W... we... we've been surrounded....."





: "Don't be such a coward.  Go back to the front line.  I'll take care of this thorn in our behind."  I touched the butt.
FORMER STATES: "H... Hey!  Look at that.  The Highland Army..... they're being beaten???"





: "Everyone look!!!!  Odessa is attacking Solon Jhee's personal unit!!  That's a brave young man!"
FORMER STATES: "Really?  Solon Jhee's unit...."





: "Lord Odessa!  He's a man that could lead us to victory.  It's our chance to fight back."
FORMER STATES: "Victory....."





: "That's right.  It's time to pay them back for what they did to Lord Granmeyer!!!  For the honor of South Window!!!"
FORMER STATES: "He's right!  Now is our chance to fight!"
[ SIDE CHANGE. ]
FORMER STATES: "Destroy the Highland Army!"





: "Odessa, our work is done for the time being.  We should get back."
A few rounds later...
HIGHLAND ARMY: "Lord Jhee, it's no good.  At this rate, we'll soon be surrounded ourselves...."





: "I know that, you fool!  Retreat!!!  Full retreat!!!!"
[ Victory ]





: "We did it!!!!  We won!  We won!  We won, Odessa!!!  They're running away!!!"





: "I guess we did it, huh."





: "Yeah....." Not so confident now, are you?
Fade out.






 THERE IS LOTS OF CHEERING.  Some of my clone army is jumping up and down, not quite in unison.
soldiers: "Hey!!  Lord Odessa is back!!!"
Odessa walks up to meet Eilie.





: "You did it, Odessa!!!  You really did it!!"
Pilika and Bolgan walk down.  Pilika dots.





: "I'm so relieved.  Pilika was worried too.  But Odessa is just fine."





: [walks down] "C'mon everyone is waiting in the great hall."
Odessa walks up, fade out, cut to Odessa walking into the great hall.





: [walks over] "You're famous, Odessa.  All of a sudden, you're everyone's hero." I'm Odessa fucking Silverberg, and don't you forget it 8D





: [walks over a bit] "Ha ha ha ha ha.  And well he should be!  This is the young man who defeated the Highland Army."





: [steps up] "Everyone's talking about you.  They're calling you the 'herald of victory'."





: "We've managed to win this battle.  But we've already lost Lady Anabelle and Muse has fallen under the control of Highland.  The State is in shambles and the survivors are in danger of being destroyed one at a time.  Furthermore, sooner or later Luca Blight's main unit, the White Wolf Guard, will attack us here in North Window.  In our present condition, we wouldn't be able to defend against such an attack.  We need to gather more power here." ... The 'White Wolf Guard'.  Do they play Vampire: The Masquerade on weekends?





: [walks to the middle] "You're talking about making this castle into our headquarters so we can fight the Highland Army?"





: "Exactly.  We've already got a good tool for collecting people.  It's this great old castle.  But now we need someone to focus all that power.  Someone to bring us all together.  We need a leader."





: "Shu, are you saying you're going to be that leader?" We'd never recruit ANYONE with him in charge.





: "No, I can't do it.  I'm a military genius, but I'm no good at leading people.... inspiring them." You mean, 'I'm no good at convincing people I'm not a complete fucking asshole, because it's true.'





: "In that case... are we going to appeal to the remaining city mayors?  But without a leader, I'm not sure they'll help us...." Also, they're all assholes, though not as big of assholes as Shu.





: "There is a person here who should be our leader." YES.  CLEARLY THE ONE EVERYONE CALLS 'A KID' SHOULD BE IN CHARGE.  THAT IS A SMART THING TO DO.  The fuck are you on, Shu?
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music 2.  This is confusing as fuck, but as far as my saved junk goes, there's one on disc 2 that's an HQ bgm and there's the one on disc 3 which is the one I usually mean.]





: "Odessa, no, I mean Lord Odessa, You are the one who should become leader of the New State Army.  We need you to show us the way to victory." Because you're young and impressionable and easy to manipulate, and also because of some true rune or another.  「リオウ、いや、リオウどの。」





: [bounces and runs between Shu and Odessa] "Wait a minute here.  Why?  Why Odessa?  That's not right.  Can you explain why?"





: "Is it.... the name Genkaku, Shu?"





: "Genkaku....  Do you mean 'that' Genkaku?" No, he means the one with a career in porn with Han.  ... Not Han Solo.  I hope.





: [walks into Nanami, who backs onto Odessa, who also backs up] "You are the son of the hero, Genkaku, who was driven from the City-State 30 years ago.  In your hand, you possess the same 'Bright Shield Rune' that Genkaku did.  You are Lord Odessa, who defeated General Solon Jhee of Highland.  Many people look to you for hope.  But more than all that, I've seen the brilliance in you.  The kind of brilliance that this age needs.  You must lead the State Army." In other words, it's because I'm tenkai.










: "Me.... a leader?"





: "Wait a minute, Odessa.  Are you sure?  I... I think you should give it some more thought." Am now picturing General Nanami.  She could be as overdressed as Riou is in this image.  (1.2 MB, and yeah, that's official art.  No, I don't know why Riou has a sword.)










: "You say 'my power', but...." '... all I can do is heal people and THIS [lights up hand, uses it as a flashlight]!'





: [rams into Shu.] "That's right!  That's right!  What do you mean by 'his power'?"





: "His power to gather people.  His ability to touch people's hearts.  Lord Odessa, you have a unique ability." MEANWHILE Tir is going ?





: "Many people look to you as a great source of hope.  They look at you and see a bright future.  They will gather.  They will gather for their country, for their friends, for the blood that has flown... and they will gather for you, Odessa.  That is your power."
Nanami backs up.










: "That 'power'....."





: [walks over] "We can't expect Odessa to make a decision now.  He needs some time.  But there's something else I want to talk to Odessa about.  Something that Anabelle didn't have time to tell him......"





: "..................... Lord Odessa, please take your time and think about it.  When you've made your decision, please come back here.  I believe in you."





: "Odessa, Nanami, come to the tavern later.  I'll tell you about Genkaku."
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: None!
- Jowy Points: He's not even in country at this point, really.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: FINALLY, THE STORY OF GENKAKU.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: I wanna be a hero~ Give me just one chance ~ and the future will decide ~ if there's a hero buried deep inside~ I wanna be a hero!

[BGM: none, crickets]
IT IS NIGHTTIME.  NANAMI IS IN MY ROOM.  (Where does she sleep?  Does she share my room?)





: "Hey....... what are you gonna do?  You can't decide such a big thing so easily, can you?  Hey, Odessa, do you really want that kind of power? ....... Oh, forget about it.  I quit.  I'm just upsetting us both anyway....." I want to hug Nanami.





: "What do you want to do?  Should we go to the tavern?  I'd like to hear about Genkaku.  Or maybe you'd like to call it a night.  You can make your decision in the morning."
Huh!  Nanami has 333 HP.






 Viktor is working on the noble endeavour of getting really drunk.





: "You're here, good.  Ha!  Don't just stand there, come on in.  Ummm, I guess you still can't drink, eh." This is going to be _my damn castle_ and no one will serve me alcohol.  Stars these days.





: "We came to hear about Grandpa Genkaku."





: "Hey c'mon now, what's the rush?  It's a long story, and it's not a very happy one either, okay?  So whadda ya think?  Still wanna hear it, Odessa?"










: "I still want to hear it."





: "Okay.... Well get ready.  It's a long story."





: [looks away from them.  They're still standing next to him at this point.] "Just before this war started, fighting between Highland and the State was pretty much limited to minor border skirmishes.  But was it about 30 years ago?  Highland and the State fogught a great war against each other."
They sit down.

[BGM: Legend, which is a remix of Reminiscence and Bygone Days and many other bits of the soundtrack that make me cry]
over a black screen:





: "There are a lot of different stories about what happened, but it looks like the State started the war.  Anabelle's father, Mayor Darell of Muse, led the State, and the famous general, Han Cunningham, led the Highland Army." Darell is a fuckhead.





 Slow fade into Highland and Muse soldiers fighting each other.





: "Darell was an amateur when it came to war and before long he had lost half of Muse and the Matilda Domain."
Fade out to black.





: "That's when a hero appeared.... your adopted father, Genkaku.  Genkaku got command of a unit and raided Highland's supply tent.  This slowed Highland long enough for the State to recover."  Nice parallel with their spying.





 Fade into Genkaku and Han drinking together -- they clink their glasses first -- and laughing, with their respective units behind them.





: "The war went back and forth.  Genkaku and Han were from the same village and it looks like they were good friends.  Sometimes they would drink together leisurely right in the middle of both camps.  And doing so, they soon both realized what a stupid and pointless war it was." No parallels with _anyone at all_.
Fade to black.





: "And so Genkaku and Han worked together to make a peace treaty.  The citizens of both countries were overjoyed.  All except for one man, the Mayor of Muse City...." It'd be nice if Jowy was willing to work with Riou to make a peace treaty, rather than trying to shoot him.





 Fade into and pan up of the conference room on Jowston hill.  Darell keeps banging his fist on the table.





: "There was one border city, your hometown of Kyaro, that Darell refused to give over to Highland.  And so negotiations broke down, and the war began anew."
Fade to black.





: "That's when the King of Highland, Agares Blight, made a suggestion.  The war should be decided by a 'duel between both champions'.  Darell agreed to the idea, as did Han and Genkaku who wished only that the war would finally come to an end." :(





 Agares and Darell both hand swords to Han and Genkaku.  Fade out while Viktor talks:





: "The time came for the duel to begin.  King Agares gave his sword to Han and Mayor Darell gave his sword to Genkaku.  This signalled that each champion was fighting as representative of their own country."
Fade into Han holding his sword up ready to fight, Genkaku just standing there looking grumpy.  No cap because Viktor's dialogue box is in the way.





: "But something happened.  Genkaku never once even raised his sword.  Darell ordered him to fight over and over, but he refused." Fade out.  "Time passed, and the people got angry that the contest was spoiled.  They blamed Genkaku."





 Fade into Genkaku having dropped his sword and Han's sword at his throat.





: "With no other choice, Han knocked away Genkaku's blade, put his own sword to Genkaku's neck and declared victory." Fade out.





: "That's how your town of Kyaro came to be Highland territory."





 Fade into Genkaku walking out of Muse, stopping at the gate to look back, and walking away.





: "Genkaku was called 'traitor' and ordered into exile by Lord Darell.  He left without ever revealing his true reason for not fighting."
Fade out.





: "Many years passed, Darell left his job as mayor, and finally it was learned why Genkaku had refused to fight."
Fade into grayscale of their lieges giving them their swords.





: "Darell had secretly coated the sword he gave to Genkaku with poison." *:(*
Fade out.





: "Genkaku was ruined whether he won or lost.  If he lost, fine.  If he won, Darell was planning to expel him for his 'evil crime'.  Genkaku detected the poison and couldn't bring himself to swing his sword." ... So how did he detect it?  ... Bright Shield?  It seems like the sort of thing Bright Shield might spot.





 Fade into Genkaku out of armour punching with the kids :3





: "And so... Genkaku's name was finally cleared, but Genkaku would never again return to the City-State.  As for what happened after that... well, you know about that better than I do."
Fade out.

[BGM: none; crickets]
They're all sitting at the table.  Odessa is leaning in intently; Nanami has fallen asleep.





: "I guess it was more important to Genkaku to live happily with you two than it was to return to the State to clear his name." Gee.  I wonder why.





: "ZZZZZZZZZZ..............."





: "And after that..........  Well, you must be tired.  Anyway, that's the kind of life your 'grandpa' led.  But Odessa...  You're not 'Genkaku's son', you're a person named 'Odessa'.  Don't ever forget that.  Oh, it's pretty late.  You should carry Nanami to bed."





: "You two are good kids.  I think I sort of understand how Genkaku must have felt about you."
Fade out.

It is morning!  No music.  Nanami is in my room.





: "Good morning!!!!  Did you sleep well????"

La di da, great hall, great hall...  Flik's encouraging, as befits a Flik to an Odessa.





: "Have you.... made up your mind?"










: "If you think I can do it....."
[BGM: Tactics]





: [steps up] "Odessa, thank you.  I'll lend you all my strength so that we can defeat that bastard, Luca Blight."





: [stands up too] "Please Odessa.  We need your power."





: "Lord Odessa, it's not much, but I'll give you all my strength too."





: [boing] "I... I'll fight for you too!!!  For South Window, for Lord Granmeyer, for all the people who have suffered at Highland's hand!"





: [shuffles forward] "Lord Odessa, with all the power I have learned at the feet of my master, I promise to help you bring victory."





: "I don't have much strength to give, but I'll give you all I've got." Apple, I'm sure you'd've made a perfectly good strategist in III if you wanted to.





: [looks around] "Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.  This is no way to celebrate such a momentous occasion.  We've got a new leader!  Let's have a party!!!"  YEAH GO ODESSA \o/





: [from offscreen] "I would like to congratulate you as well." Gods you look like Shu.





: [BOING !] "Doctor Huan!!!!!"
Huan walks in, Nanami backs away.  She wouldn't have actually been in the way, either.





: "Doctor!!  You're okay!  I'm so glad...."





: "I'm sorry I had you so worred." Seriously, no resemblance to Shu at ALL.





: "Dr. Huan, how did you survive Muse?"





: "Well, I was helped out by a kind soldier and finally made it here." :3  Everybody likes a doctor.





: [shuffles over] "The soldiers will be happy to hear that we now have such a famous healer.  Welcome Doctor Huan."





: "Thank you.  I hope my small knowledge of medicine will be of some help to you and your troops."





: [walks over to Odessa] "Lord Odessa.  I'm happy to be here.  I'll try to make myself useful to the other people in this castle." With a name like Odessa, we need all the doctors we can get :/
[ Huan joined the group! ] If you hadn't recruited Tuta back in Muse, Tuta automagically joins here, too.





: "Oh.  That's right.  What are we going to call this castle?"





: "Oh yeah, you're right....  North Window Castle is no good....  North Window was the name of a village that no longer exists...."





: "What should we do?  Shall we have Lord Odessa think of a name for the castle?"





: "Yeah!!!  How about it, Odessa?  What would make a good name?"





Well~?

*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET: Does seeing Han Cunningham in a flashback count as meeting somebody with a face?
- Jowy Points: Is he even still in this game?
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: FUCK YEAH, TABLETS


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

Well, his name _is_ Odessa, so how does Sewer Castle sound?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

This update took a while because I wanted to ask Espeon if he had a good idea instead of Sewer Castle (which I do like) but he didn't!  Thank you, hopeandjoy!

On a completely different note, the 幻想水滸伝 紡がれし百年の時 (... just say '100 Years' it's shorter) website appears to have a WHAT STAR OF DESTINY ARE YOU thing.  It's based on birthday, bloodtype, and preferred thing out of a sky blue blob, a violet blob, and a yellow blob.  I got 天暗星 (Flik, Edge, Snowe, Belcoot) and 天間星 (Luc, Ted, Zerase).  ... If I pick yellow instead of blue or purple I get 地会星 (Esmeralda, Simone, Gau, Bang, Luserina).  If you're fiddling with it and curious about what one that is, see if you can find it here and you're kind of SOL if you can't read kana.  Or just tell me what you would put and I'll give you context.

I am way more amused by this thing than I should be.  ... I guessed at Espeon's favourite colour and blood type and got Jeane, by the way.  I am laughing forever.

LAST TIME: Genkaku's life sucked, huh.

[BGM: Tactics]





: "Oh, Sewer Castle, huh!!  That's a great name!!!!" I dunno, I kinda think it stinks.





: "Yes, I like it too." You'd like any name I picked, Eilie.





: "Hoo hoo.  You'd like anything he thought of....." ... thank you Rina I just said that.





: "Shut up, sis!!!!"





: "So this is Sewer Castle, huh!!!!" Shut up.





: [boing boing] "Sewer Castle!  Sewer Castle!!!" I hate you.





: "Sewer Castle............" 'I just had the strangest feeling of deja vu.'





: "Well, it's okay, isn't it?  It's the name our leader chose." Flik would like anything Odessa thought of.





: "Good.  Now that we've chosen our castle's name, how about that party....."





 DID SOMEBODY SAY PARTY?!
[BGM: NONE FOR SOME REASON.  ???  SHOULDN'T IT BE DISTANT STARS?]





 LEKNAAT JOINED THE PARTY!  ... I should totally draw Leknaat in shutter shades, omg sob.  Or better yet one of YOU should.  I will pay you in love and a postcard.





: "Waaah!"





: "Huh?  Huh?  Who... who are you?" 'I'm the one who keeps teleporting into people's rooms in the middle of the night for my own mysterious reasons.'





: "I am called Leknaat.  I am the Keeper of the Gate Rune.  The Watcher of the Great Balance." She has a doctorate in echoing in wide open spaces, too.  ... Fuck, I wonder if Leknaat/That One Guy in Tierkreis exists.
[ Pause. ]





: "Odessa, inheritor of the 'Bright Shield Rune', the cycle is complete.  The stars of destiny are poised to gather once again.  I give you the Stone Tablet of the Promise.  The names that appear on it show your followers, the source of your strength." I sort of assume that any time Leknaat pops up to pontificate, she's either drunk or hungover from hanging out with Jeane and Zerase.  It would explain a lot.





 Tablet?





 Leknaat, that's Luc, not a rock.  ... Also I'm faintly amused that Leknaat's magic is yellow while Luc's is blue.  Wait, shouldn't his be green?





: "I'm Lady Leknaat's pupil, Luc.  And this is 'the Stone Tablet of the Promise'.  You should be grateful that the Lady has given you this."  Obligatory shaymin.





: "I'll also favor you with my great presence.  It's not what I choose, but Lady Leknaat has ordered it." o luc
[ Luc joined the group! ]





: "These old eyes see the future dimly.  Many strands of fate are woven around you, young man." So many strands, he can take up knitting.





: "Your friend.....  The inheritor of the 'Black Sword Rune'....  I see him also.  You both have hard roads ahead...." Yeah, but 90% of Jowy's problems are Jowy's fault, so I'm not sure why I should care.





: "So you must always look forward and proceed carefully....  Odessa." 'And try not to die in a sewer.'
Leknaat leaves in an orb of yellow.
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music 2, as in the castle bgm.]





: "So.  It's Viktor and Flik.  You're still alive?" 'Not that I care or anything.'





: "Y... You...." '... can move away from the rock?  I thought you were handcuffed there.'





: "Is this person a friend of yours?" The extent of Luc's friendships with anyone neither in his adopted family nor his employ.  ... And he probably hasn't seen said friend in years by that point.





: "Well, sort of.  We once fought together." 'But only once, because he was _completely useless_.'





: "Bah, oh well.  Next time we'll have a real party!!!" And not the Aradia sort!
Fade out.






 Odessa gets out of bed and Nanami jumps a bit.  No music.





: "GOOD MOOOOOOOORNING!  C'mon wake up, WAKE UP!!  You're the leader of the Alliance Army now!  Get in gear!"  8 Os, huh.  That's pretty gr8.

Ladida, wandering around castle!





: "What is it?  You want something?"
random soldier: "My lord Odessa.  I'll fight with all my heart.  The Highland Army.... We will stop them.. I think." Your confidence is whelming.





: "Oh, Lord Odessa!!!  You're on an inspection?  An excellent idea, sir!!!"
Haha, Fliktor currently hang out around where the restaurant will go.





: "I'm the most important member of the Sowston Army.  Why don't I even have a room!?"
There's a dude who runs a rope-climbing minigame, but that's close enough to ladders I don't have time for them.
Gods this castle is huge.  I completely understand why I got lost for an hour looking for Richmond once.  And this is _size one_.  Holy shit.
The great hall's not quite empty: Apple's in it.  She lets you adjust war unit formations.  I fiddle with 'm enough that I feel sort of satisfied.  ... Huh, Luc is a unit leader.  Makes sense; it's not as though I'm overflowing in options for non-cavalry units.  
woman in bar: "Welcome.....  Oh, Lord Odessa?  How about... some juice?" IT'S MY FUCKING CASTLE _I CAN DRINK IF I WANT TO_





: [in bar.] "Hey, at least SHE'S not here...." Aww, don't like your ex-girlfriend much?





: "This room is kinda small, but I guess Grandpa Genkaku's house was just big cause it was a dojo...  Anyway, this is the best room."





: "Hello there, young Odessa.  Are you eating well?  How about your bowels?" Uhhhhhhhh.






 Hi, Fitcher!





: [looks around confused, and is pinged by me] "Hmmm, this should be it...  Umm, excuse me.  Is this North Window?  Can you believe that my guide ditched me on the way here!?" Yes.










: "That's right."





: "Thank you.  You see, I heard a rumor that a great hero here defeated the Highland Army.  So I decided to come here and see for myself.  Have you ever seen this hero?  What's he like?"





 HMMM.  Odessa is pretty unbelievably cool.  [ is honest: ]





: "The hero is me."





: "Oh, YOU'RE the hero!  Of course!  I am SUCH an idiot for not realizing that.  Heh heh.  Well, nice joking around with ya, kid.  I'm gonna go seek an audience with the real leader.  Catch ya later." And he walks off, pausing to look around.  Fuck you too, Fitcher.

I do an IMPORTANT diversion!  ... I go to Radat to find Yoshino.  Freed is in my party.





: "Say!  It's been a long time.  I know you.  You're the leader of the Sowston Army now, right?  Well best of luck."










: "Richmond, join our group."





: "So you came back, eh.  I knew you would.  Well, I guess I could join your group....  But why should I?  Okay, here's what I'll do.  I'll toss this coin and if you guess it right, I'll join you.  How about it?"










: "Okay."
Odessa steps back.  Richmond tosses a coin into the air and catches it like the hard-boiled gumshoe he is.





: "Here goes!!"










: "Heads!"





: "Ha ha, too bad.  It's tails."
You're wrong either way.





 Hi Yoshino!





: "Whew, should we take a rest?..."
She backs up from the laundry and looks at me.





: "Oh, hello there.  I'm sorry, but I didn't notice that we had a visitor..."
Freed walks over.  Yoshino goes !





: "It's you!!!"  She refers to Freed as 'anata-sama'.





: [runs over] "Are you okay?  Are you okay?  Yoshino was worried about you..."





: "Yoshino, I'm sorry......." And he calls her Yoshino-dono.





: [walks over slowly] "If you were okay, why, why, why didn't you tell me?  South Window surrendered and Lord Granmeyer was killed....  I was so worried.....  Why didn't you send word?"





: "Yoshino, after Granmeyer died, it was my duty to do whatever I could for the people of South Window.  Now is the time to fight.  It's not the time for me to worry about my personal affairs." Uh, dude, she's way more useful in battle than you.





: "Your sense of duty....  That's why I love you....  But, but you came back to me.  You came home to Yoshino..."





: "Yoshino......  I'm so sorry.........  But I'm here on business with Lord Odessa.  When our task is done, I have to leave again."





: "Freed......"





: [turns away] "Yoshino........  Just wait a little longer....  This war will be over soon...."





: "I will not......."





: ! "What!!  What did you say!!??"





: "I said I won't wait any longer."
She walks over to me.





: "Lord Odessa....  Please take me along with you.  I'm pretty good with my naginata and I can do laundry too.  I wish to fight alongside my lord, Freed.  Please take me with you."





 DO I WANT AN AWESOME MUM IN MY PARTY





: "Let's fight together." WAS THAT EVEN A QUESTION





: "Really???  Oh, thank you so much!!!!!"
[ Yoshino joined the group! ]





: "Lord Odessa!!!!!!!  No, I mean of course it is your decision to make.  I won't interfere......"





: [walks over to Freed] "Freed, I don't want to be apart from you.  I don't want to worry about you each day.  Even if it's dangerous, I'd rather face that danger with you than to be alone...." 





: "Yoshino......  It is dangerous, but I promise you that I won't ever let anything happen to you!!!!"  How sweet; it's nearly like your stats aren't atrocious.





: "Freed......." [backs away] "Well then, once I'm ready, I'll move our things to Sewer Castle."
Fade out.

To the bar!
man: "I saw Yoshino packing up and getting ready to move.  She looked so happy."
man: "Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!  You bet with Richmond???  That guy's a cheat!!!  He uses a trick coin.  He can tell which side is which while it's in his hand.  All he has to do is flip it over....  That's why you never win.  Listen here, boy, use this coin and go challenge him again."
[ You got a coin ] Is it different from my other potch?





: "Wanna challenge me?  Maybe you can win this time."










: "Here, use this coin."





: "Ha ha!  You figured it out, eh?  Sorry for tricking you.  But Odessa, a leader has to learn to see through cheap tricks like that.  Got it?  Okay, a promise is a promise.  I'll join your group."
[ Richmond joined the group! ]





: "Well, I'll say goodbye to Radat and head for Sewer Castle.  Oh don't worry.  Of course I know where the castle is."

Damn, the other Radat stars aren't available yet.
To Southwind!

Upstairs in the inn are three familiar people.





: "Huh?  Lord Odessa.  How have you been?"





: "Hey!!!  It's Odessa!!!!!  Long time no see!!!!!"
PETE: "Hey it's those guys from before.  Hi there!"





: "Hey, let's ask him about that thing."





: "Oh umm... okay.  But don't forget.  if I win, you have to do what I say."





: "Ho ho.  That's fine.  But if I win, you'll do whatever I say.  Understand?"





: "Yes, of course!"





: "Odessa, I heard that the leader of the Sowston Army is also named Odessa.  Could that be you?!  Hilda says you're one and the same, but that's not true, is it?"
They sidle up.  Alex goes !





: "Huh!!!!!  Really!!!!  Did you really become the leader of the Sowston Army?"





: "See?  Just like I told you.  The first time I saw Odessa's beautiful eyes, I knew it.  I knew that he would touch the lives of a lot of people."





: "Bah, yeah well I guess my eyes are pretty ugly next to his, eh." Uh.





: "Pouting doesn't suit you."





: "Bah, forget it.  Anyway, what are you going to do now, Odessa?  I'm thinking about maybe doing some more treasure hunting...."





: "We promised, didn't we.... that we'd try to help.....  We're not soldiers and we can't offer to help with the fighting, but I think we can still help.  Please let us help...."





 They say something about it being their decision if you pick the last one.





: "Join up with us."





: "Huh?....  But I was going to go treasure hunting...."





: "Remember.  I won the bet.  You have to do as I say.  Right, Alex?"





: "But I....  Hilda...... Okay, okay, I'll do it.  Odessa, I'm not sure how I can help out, but I'll do whatever I can."
[ Alex joined the group! ]





: "Thanks for having us, Odessa."
[ Hilda joined the group! ]
Innkeeper and item shop guy get!





: "Okay, well we'll go to Sewer Castle right now."





: "You don't have to be in such a rush.  Anyway, we're happy we'll be able to help the people's cause.  Let's get ready soon."
PETE: [boing boing] "Yeah.  Yeah!!!  Let's go!!!!  I wanna see the castle!!!"

In a house is this weird guy named Adlai.





: "What do you want!"





 I kinda love Riou.





: "I'm not worthy enough to introduce myself."





: "I don't care about that.  I need a 'Sacrificial Jizo'.  Hurry and bring me one!"

[ You gave the Sacrificial Jizo ]





: "Eh?  What's this?  A 'Sacrificial Jizo'?  Did I ask for this?  What I need is a Wooden Shield."

[ You handed over Wooden Shield ]





: "What!!!  What am I supposed to do with this piece of junk?  Anyway, where's that 'Wind Crystal that I told you to get!?"






 If you pick the wrong one, you need to buy a new sacrificial jizo and wind crystal and wooden shield.
[ Throw the Wind Crystal at him ]
THERE IS A CRASHING SOUND.





: "Ouch!!!!  What are you doing!!!  You little punk.......  Eh???  Eh????????  Hmmmmm............  Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!  Good man, Odessa!!!!!!  It's good to stand up for yourself!  Well, I'll see you at Sewer Castle!!!!!"
[ Adlai joined the group! ] Okay then.






: "What?  You're wondering how I knew your name?  You thought Dr. Adlai didn't even know that?  Anyway, let's hurry and go!!!"
Fade out.  We're now in the castle, which is good because I was going to walk back soon anyway.





: "Look at this!  I call this invention an 'Elevator'!!!  It's Adlai's greatest work!!!  Use it carefully!!!"


*STATS:*
- PEOPLE WITH FACES MET STARS OF FUCKING DESTINY: Odessa, Shu, Luc, Humphrey, Viktor, Flik, Tsai, Hanna, Anita, Nanami, Rina, Eilie, Bolgan, Freed Y, Gilbert, Rikimaru, Huan, Tuta, Futch, Leona, Kinnison, Shiro, Zamza, Mukumuku, Apple, Millie, Gengen, Barbara, Oulan, Templ(e)ton, Yoshino, Richmond, Hilda, Alex, Adlai = 36 / 108
- Jowy Points: He has a DIFFICULT ROAD AHEAD.  Leknaat said so at a party.  Maybe he needs a bicycle.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: There was probably something plot-related I was supposed to do at some point, wasn't there?


----------



## Espeon (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

Is it just me or is Adlai made of creep?

Everyone knows I would make the best Jeane. Didn't you know I was immortal and had to wear a bra strong enough to support a pair of baby elephants whilst still being thinner than a thread of silk? Tee hee hee...


----------



## surskitty (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

Adlai is indeed creepy.

HA!  I have worked out why my computer keeps crashing and I believe I have fixed it!  -- NOPE HAHA FROZE WHILE FIGHTING AMADA goddammit, erufuun

LAST TIME: Luc joined the party!  (He's now absurdly good, by the way.)  Leknaat exists!  I have an elevator and a giant rock!

I walk down to the great hall, which I keep typing as 'war room' because that's what it iss in the rest of the series.  Viktor, Flik, Shu, Apple, and Fitcher are there.





: "Ah, your timing is excellent.  This is Lord Odessa, leader of the Sowston Army."





: ! [looks around nervously] "Wha... WHAT?  This little kid...???  I, I beg your pardon, my lord.  I guess I'm a pretty poor judge of character after all.  Heh heh heh...  I used to work for Lady Anabelle, but that terrible accident happened while I was away.  I'm currently working for the mayor of Two River City." Fucking Two River.  On the plus side, I now have Currents stuck in my head.





: "So what's your business here, Mr. Fitcher?" somehow I suspect that was yet another -dono
[BGM: Sedition]





: "I heard that you were assembling an army to fight against Highland, so I came to check it out.  I was quite surprised to hear that you defeated the force led by General Solon Jhee."





: "It was nothing but luck."





: "Well, that's what I mean.  It was almost a miracle, eh." Uh, the dude didn't comprehend 'boats'.





: [steps forward] "Shut up!"





: "So I thought I've just got to meet that leader.  That's why I came."





: [walks over] "Lord Odessa.  Please come to Two River City.  We must forge an alliance and fight side by side in order to defeat the Highland Army."





: "Is that a formal request from Two River City?"  Thank you, Shu.





: [... pause.] "Let me speak frankly.  So far, I'm working on my own initiative." And the bag is out of the cat.





: "Wait a minute.  Your own initiative?  You have that kind of authority?"





: "No, officially I'm just here to scout out South Window.  But we're going to need each other to stand up to the Highland Empire."  Yeah, and I am absolutely sure that bringing my army over to have a nice chat with Makai will go over _swimmingly_.





: "What will you do, Odessa?  Are you gonna trust this guy?"





 [ sigh ]





: "Forget about it."





: "Leave everything to me, I'll make the necessary arrangements in Two River City."





: "Forget about it."





: "Lord Odessa.  I think we should do it.  We need all the help we can get right now."





: "Forget about it."





: "Don't worry about a thing!  You've always got me to be your bodyguard, right?" ... ;______; ODESSAAAAAAAAA





: "Let's go to Two River."
Guh lost the rest of this conversation oops.  Fitcher mentions the bridges between Two River and Southwind were destroyed by the Highland Army; he'd taken a boat; everyone on the boat fled.  Team Northwind do have a boat, but nobody knows how to use it.

Flik mentions having heard Tai Ho's nearby; Apple mentions Amada; Shu says to go to Radat or Kuskus.
I put together a party!  Nanami, Millie, Yoshino, Anita, Luc; Yoshino is apparently left-handed.  Luc comes with a removable wind rune and a pixie rune (command rune, does fixed damage: MAG / 5.  Staff-only, pretty useless) and is actually absurdly useful in this game.

TO RADAT
[ something I lost ]










: "Yeah, how have you been?"





: "You're asking how I've been?  Can't you see?  I'm as healthy as a horse."






: "Ha ha.  What is it?  Do you really like looking at my face that much?"





: "Please join my group."





: "Your group, eh?.......  You mean you want to travel out to sea with me?  Eh??  Am I right?????"
Fade out.





: "Eh?  You're fighting against the Highland Army?  Great!!  I am impressed!!!  You're gonna make me cry.  Okay, here's what I'll do.  Because of what happened last time, this time we'll decide it!  A one on one battle with me!!!  If you win, I'll join your group!" Surrrre.










: "Okay!"
[BGM: The Time of Confrontation]
Haha, picking wrong against a Wild Attack still does no damage.  "He he, I guess I'd better hold back a little." yeah, your 0 damage hurts a lot :'(





: "Oh, that's more like it.  A leader must be decisive.  Okay, let's go!!!!"
[ Amada joined the group! ]





: "Okay, let's go.  Ummm.....  Odessa!!!!"

Into the party he goes...

And back to the Great Hall.
[BGM: Tactics]





: "Hey, where were you Odessa?  Eh?  Who's this guy?" Tai Ho comments about it being a while if you got him instead, but idc.





: "Hey, watch your mouth, pal!  I'm Amada, Odessa begged me so I came all the way from Radat."





: "The boat is down below.  Please take care of Odessa."





: "Hey, I was born on the sea and that's where I plan to die.  Just leave everything to me."





: [steps up] "Then let's go, Lord Odessa.  Sir Amada, first head west on the lake, and you'll see Lakewest after a short while.  We'll dock there, and head to  Two River City on foot."
[ Amada joins convoy ]
[ Fitcher joins convoy ]
I replace Millie with Gengen for $reasons.





: "Good luck, Lord Odessa.  The better things go with Two River City, the more secure Sewer Castle will be."
You can, btw, leave Nanami behind for this arc.  She asks you how things went when you get back from Two River.  While I'm a bit curious about what in particular she says, I like her too much to leave her behind.

AT THE DOCKS:





: "Hey, she's quite a craft, she is.  Well, leave everything to me.  I don't care which direction, so long as it's on water, I'll take you anywhere."

TO ... KUSKUS.  The 'you have a boat' flag doesn't get set until you dock somewhere other than your castle, fsr.
Tai Ho and Yam Koo are at the docks!





: "What's wrong, kid?"










: "Please join our group."





: "Join your group?  Hmmm.....  What should I do.......  What do ya think, Yam Koo?"





: "No matter what I say, you've probably made up your mind." Dude's portrait creeps me out.





: "Yeah, well....  Hey kid, I suppose I could join up with your group.  But I've got a rule never to mess with people with bad luck.  How about it?  Wanna test your luck?"





 afdslkjasdf;j





: "Of course!" I bet Riou actually _likes_ chinchirorin, the jerk.





: "Okay, let's do it.  We'll play Chinchirorin.  If you win 5,000 potch or more, I'll join up with you!!!!"
THAT ONLY TOOK ME A WHILE





: "Hey, you're not bad.  I'm not surprised though.  I had you pegged for a winner."





: "You're not going to do it again, are you?"





: "Quiet!  I can make my own decisions without you.  Okay, I'll help you guys."





: "Oh no.  Not again...."
[ Tai Ho joined the group! ]
[ Yam Koo joined the group! ]





: "Stop complaining, Yam Koo, and let's go."





: "Yes, yes."
They leave.  These days, Yam Koo runs a fishing minigame and isn't a party member.

I seem to recall someone saying 'Lakewest' before ...  To Southwind!





: "What do you guys want?"










: "Would you please join our group?"





: "Join you?  Sorry, but I'm chasing a criminal.  You know her, I think.  I know she fled to Lakewest, but I have no way to get there.  I've got no time to mess around with you guys."










: "I can get you to Lakewest." Don't worry, Mr Scary Assassin!





: "What???  What do you mean?"
Fade out.





: "You're the leader of the Sowston Army, eh.  Well then, okay.  I'll join forces with you.  There's not much time.  Odessa, I've got to get to Lakewest immediately.  If I'm late, I might not be able to track her."
[ Clive joins party ]
Eh, fuck it.  BYE, GENGEN.
[ Clive joined the group! ]






 I'm on a boat.

Lakewest!
[BGM: Carried on Rippling Waves]





: "Lessee, Two River City is just West of here...  No, wait, I think it's South...  No, wait, it IS West.  Yeah, I'm sure it's west.  You'll know it when you see it, since it's directly on the river.  I'm gonna go on ahead and make arrangements.  Wait up for me, OK?"





: "I wrote you a letter of introduction.  We don't know when the Highland Army will attack, so the security is tight.  Show this to the guards and they should let you into the assembly hall.  Well then, I'll see you there."
[ You got Reference ]
And he leaves.





: "I'm not much for dry land, so I'll hang out by the boat until you get back."






 "Basket full of vegetables???  There's something inside..." [ You got Kindness ] FUCK YEAH
THAT IS THE BEST RUNE
I MEAN
THE _BEST_
dude next to Kindness Rune: "Hey there, kid!  What?  Where did you come from?  Highland?  Ehh?  Here?  This is Lakewest."
dude: "Ships in Lake Dunan can dock here, or at Kuskus, or Coronet.  Oh, and I also heard that Sewer Castle has a harbor." It's probably pretty shitty, though.  Zing.
man near water: "Hey, what happened to the healthy chick that was over there a little while ago?" He is referring to a duckling.  It's not there right now, though.





 "An empty barrel There's something inside..." [ You got Cabbage seed ] THEN IT'S NOT EMPTY, THEN, IS IT.

To the inn! [ CLIVE QUEST TIME. ]





: "Hey, did a woman name Elza come by here?  She's tall, with blonde hair." She sure is a woman name, Clive.  ... Also, I think 'she carries some guns and wears a cloak and has a suspicious Harmonian accent' would be a bit more descriptive.
man in green: "Whoah, calm yourself, pal.  That Elza came here, alright, she even left a letter.  No way I'd forget that."





: [boing, ping!] "She did!?  What did you do with the letter!?" Sold it on eBay!
man: "Look, in this business I'm frequently asked to hold on to messages, and I always do."
He walks behind the counter.
man: "Ah, there it is.  Here ya go." [walks back, gives it to Clive]





: "What is that woman trying to do?  Is she mocking me!?" If you have to ask, the answer is 'yes', Clive.  Elza's barely had any screentime at this point and it's still obvious.





: "I'm sorry, Odessa, she's no longer here.  The letter says she went to the Forest Village west of Greenhill."

dude in inn:





: "Hiya, welco.... Huh?  Oh, You're just a little punk.  Go home, kid, you're too young for this."
little girl outside: "Grandma Taki loves to talk, and she knows everything.  She just taught me how to tell which eggs are hard-boiled."





 You have to get this before recruiting Taki. [ "A scribbled note." ]





: "Hello young man.  That's a 'Sunomono Recipe'.  It's good for your health.  Take it with you."
[ You got Recipe #16 ]





: "Always eat what's on your plate."

I talk to a little old lady in pink!





: "What can I do fer ya, sonny?  Ya wanna ask Granny somethin'?  I know what it is.  It's about Tetsu, eh?  Tetsu makes baths, y'know.  He loves baths and people who are nice and toasty from a bath." Or from eating too many burritos.  Wait, that's gas, not steam.





: "What can I do fer ya, sonny?  Ya wanna ask Granny somethin'?  I know what it is.  It's about that boy, Sid, eh?  He's just a little bit shy.  He's still in the tunnels underneath Two River, isn't he?"





: "What can I do fer ya, sonny?  Ya wanna ask Granny somethin'?  I know what it is.  It's about Kuskus Town, eh?  There's a group of bandits there that attack all-female groups.  Pretty scary bunch.....  But I've also heard there's a female bodyguard who's hunting the bandits themselves."





: "Hey there, sonny.  It looks like you really took a shine to Granny here.  But it's hard to come all the way here, isn't it?  You can tell the truth.  After all, granny knows everything."





 You're too senile to notice that I just keep talking to you without moving :V





: "It's no problem."





: "Oh c'mon now.  Don't say that.  I like sweet little boys like you.  I feel like you're my very own grandson."
She walks over towards her bed, pacing.





: "Don't worry.  I can watch after myself.  I can even travel to Sewer Castle alone.  I'll see you there, Sowston Army boy." :3 I like Taki.
[ Taki joined the group! ]





: "Well, go on ahead.  Granny will follow you later."
No fade out!  You can still get the recipe, I guess, as long as you don't leave the room first.





: "Don't worry, Granny can pack up all by herself.  You're a sweet boy, aren't you."

In a house:





: "Hiya welcome!  I say 'welcome', but I'm just an out-of-work bath maker.  You don't even look like you like baths."  I feel faintly insulted.


*STATS:*
- STARS OF DESTINY: 36 + Amada + Tai Ho + Yam Koo + Clive + Taki = 41 / 108
- Jowy Points: Where _is_ Jowy, anyway?
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: GOING WITH THE SILVER FLOW o/~ OF RIVER WIDE WITH CURRENT DEEP AND SLOW o/~ I REST MY WINGS MADE TO SOAR, BUT CAN I FLY ANYMORE
THE RIVER IT GOES EVER ON o/~ CAN HEART KEEP PACE, RUSHING SWOLLEN TIL DAWN?  NOW I SHAKE OFF WEARINESS, AND GO TO WHAT I CAN'T GUESS
THE HEAAAAAAAART HAS THESE SECRET CURRENTS DEEP AND WITHOUT GUIDE o/~ TO FIND OUT WHERE THEY WILL LEAD, I TAKE THE PLUNGE EYES WIDE o/~

I.  I may or may not have wrote that from memory.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

LAST TIME: If you head on the _lake_ and go _west_, you reach _Lakewest_.  If you follow one river where it meets another river, you reach _Two River(s)_.  I bet this took them hours.

[BGM: Every Day is a Carnival]
I STEP INTO TWO RIVER AND --





 Some kid with wings rams into me and bolts.





: "Ha ha!  Caught ya nappin'!  See ya!" Hi, Chaco!
Odessa looks around and goes ?

... I go to stop by the inn and "You're short with potch." WAIT, SINCE WHEN AM I BROKE.
...
...
I honestly forgot that Chaco steals your potch.
And I quicksaved after getting robbed.
I ARE WINNER.

...
Well, I head upstairs in the inn and there's a dude in orange and purple!





: "Please hear my tale!  I came all the way from Zexen, far to the west, because I heard I could open a shop here.  But they already have an armorer!  Now what am I going to do?  Just when I thought I had finally taken my first step towards being a real armorer....."
Man, I love how in this series everyone just has to say their tale of woe to everyone they meet and eventually a tenkai will pop up and fulfill their dreams.
I talk to him again:





: "Oh, it's you........  What am I going to do...."










: "Come to our castle."





: ? "Castle?  You have a castle????  Who... who are you???"
Fade out.





: "Huh?.....  Really?....  A castle at such a young age....  So do you mean to say it's okay if I open a shop in your castle?  So how much do I have to pay you?"





 If you say an amount of potch, he WILL eventually collect that for you.  It's just that it'll probably take until Tinto arc for him to get that much.  It's not at all worth it.





: "You don't have to pay me." 'After all, once you're in my castle, I have an infinite potch trick.'





: [shocked!] "R, really???  You're so kind!!!  This must be fate!!!  I'm so lucky!!!!!"
[ Hans joined the group! ]





: "Well, let's go!  I'm so excited, I want to go to Sewer Castle right now before you change your mind!!!" And off he goes.

man in item shop: "We don't dare surrender to the Highland Army.  They'd just execute us all." Eh, you're not from Muse.

I head off towards the town hall!
guard: "Do you have permission to come in here?"










: "I've got this letter...."
guard: "Oh yeah?  Let's see it."










: [looks around frantically] "It's right here.... huh???"
guard: "Heh heh!  Some kid picked your pocket, huh?  You tourists make such easy pickings.  Two River used to be just Humans and Kobolds, but then those winged freaks came down from the mountains.  Now they're stealing stuff, holding messed-up ceremonies with weird-smelling incense, and just ruining everything." Stupid Winged Horde and their tendency to hold funerals for fish.
guard: "Well, it's a tough break for you, but rules are rules.  No papers, no admittance."
I step down and --





 Pan to Chaco running back to the winged horde district.  Two River's got a Human District, a Winged Horde District, and a Kobold District.  The humans hate the kobolds, the kobolds hate the humans, and everybody hates the winged horde.  

random man: "The girl at the Rune shop is just filling in for the owner, Jeane, while she's in Greenhill."
kid: "My friend Chaco plays with me all the time.  I really like him, but my Mom tells me to stay away from him..."

TO THE WINGER DISTRICT (it's winged horde, really, but the SuikoII english translation usually says 'winger')
[BGM: Two Rivers] Two Rivers is the instrumental version of Currents (the Suikogaiden I opening theme) and of Due Fiumi!  Here's the Suikogaiden I opening, if you're curious.





 Pan up to Chaco!





: "He he he, that guy was loaded.  I'm rich!!!!  Yippee!!!!!!!!!"
And then he bounces and runs away.

I head up towards the treehouses and see Chaco.





: "Heh heh heh!  This way!  Over here!"
Next to someone's house, I find 'A barrel full of something The lid won't open'
Talking to the various winged horde npcs, the theme is 'poor as fuck' but also all pretty friendly.





: "I'm RIGHT HERE!!!!"
You have to chase Chaco all over the place.





: "Over here, Moron!!!!"





: "I'm RIGHT HERE!!!!"





: "'Cause this is OUR town!"





: "No idiot human is going to catch me!"





: "Keep trying!"





: "Not quite!"





: "Idiot!!"
Aaaand got him cornered.





: "Jeez, you're stubborn aren't ya?  With that kind of money, you could be a little more generous, y'know."





 Wow, temper.





: "Could you at least give me back my letter of introduction?"





: "Letter of introduction???  Oh?  That letter???  Sorry, I threw it away.  So you might as well just leave me alone then, huh?  What?  You're still pissed?  Gonna try to catch me?  Ha ha!  No way in hell!"





 Up he goes!





: "Ha ha ha!  These wings aren't just for show, ya know.  Granny told me not to use 'em, but, well, to hell with that!  Seeya!"
And he flies home like a dumb butt.
Back to the human district!

[BGM: Suspicion]
Pan up to a kobold in uniform talking to a very nervous Fitcher outside the Town Hall.  There are a bunch of spectators; I guess everybody wants to watch Ridley in form.





: "For the crime of desertion while on a reconnaissance mission to South Window, and then compounding the crime with a lie about bringing back the person who defeated the Highland Army, you, Fitcher, are hereby sentenced to 100 lashes!"





 Ridley pulls out a whip.  Fitcher looks around, freaking out.





: "B, b, but it's true I tell you.  Lord Odessa will be here any minute now!  Please just wait a little longer, Lord Ridley."





: "Your lies won't save you this time, Fitcher."





: [puts his hands up, backing away a little] "But, but..."





: [whip down, steps closer to Fitcher] "Rules are rules, and I won't bend them for you.  Prepare for your punishment, Fitcher." [whip again]





: [waving arms, so pleading] "No, no, please.  I'm begging you.....  Go easy on me....."





: "That wouldn't be much of a punishment then, would it?  Now just get ready." It sort of amuses me that Ridley and his son are the only dog kobolds who speak properly.  (I specify 'dog kobolds' because IV and Rhapsodia have Nay Kobolds.  The pun may take you a moment.  I'll wait.)










: "Wait!  Stop!"  just ワン minute!





: [boing] "Lord Odessa!  Thank God!!  You've saved me!!!!!"
Odessa bolts up.  Ridley and Fitcher relax a bit.  The spectators move to watch.





: "This is the person who defeated the Highland Army!!!"
woman: "Could it be....."
old man: ! "This young boy?......."
man: ! "A boy like him defeating the Highland Army?  Don't make me laugh!"





: [walks over] "Are you truly Lord Odessa, leader of the Sowston Army?"





: "You see?  Just like I told you!  I told you he was coming...."





: "Excuse me, but we have no proof that you are who you say you are."





 ... Riou, use your flashlight.





: "Of course I'm me!"





: "So you say, but....."





: "His right hand!  He's got the same rune on his right hand as the hero, Genkaku, did... the Bright Shield Rune.  That should be proof enough!!!" Unless he wrote it on in magic marker.
woman: [boing] "...... Genkaku....."
old man: "But Lord Genkaku was in Highland....."





: "Let me see your hand..."
Ridley steps over, then back.





: "It is the Bright Shield Rune!  I understand.  Please come this way.  I'd like you to meet Lord Makai, the leader of our town." We already did.  He's annoying.
Ridley walks in.





: "Thanks for saving me, Lord Odessa.  Well, shall we go inside....  Eh?  How did I know about the rune?  Ha ha, you underestimate me.  C'mon, let's go in."

[BGM: Quiet Room]
It's a town hall!  It looks like every other town hall!  Except it has Two River banners.

The floor of Makai's office has a dragon on it.





: "Ah, you must be Lord Odessa.  It's a pleasure to meet you.  I am Makai, the plenipotentiary of Two River City." Uwa, big word.





 I kinda love Riou.
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Glad to meet you."
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Quite young to be a leader, aren't you.  I'm the youngest leader in the City-State, but you make me feel old.  Still, your blood is hero's blood." I kinda hate you already.
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "What's a 'pleipotentiary'?"
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "That's the official title of the leader appointed by the three assembly houses, but that's not important now.  You certainly are young, aren't you?  But you have hero's blood in you veins." Yes, he says 'you veins'.





: "But no, I forget, you're unrelated by blood.  At least that's what I heard from Fitcher."





: "Ha ha.  Lord Odessa is the one that beat the Highland Army alright.  I, Fitcher, personally guarantee it!!!" Wonderful.





: [steps up] "If he is Lord Odessa, he's probably embarrassed to have your personal guarantee." I love Ridley.





: [ping] "Ha ha ha, as you say my lord.  Excuse me, Lord Odessa."





: [steps back] "Lord Odessa, Two River welcomes you and the Sowston Army to our town.  Let's fight side by side and drive Luca Blight and his ilk out of State land.  Incidentally, Lord Odessa, I heard you were involved in some sort of incident here in Two River?"





 It doesn't matter.





: "There's no need for worry."





: [turns aside to be angry] "It's the work of those punks!  They're sullying the proud reputation of our city of Two River.  Please forgive us."





: "Those flying freaks are nothing but trouble.  Originally, they lived in the mountains beyond here, but in my grandfather's day, about 80 years ago, they came to live here....  They've been officially recognized as Two River citizens by our three houses of congress, but....  Well, there's no point in talking about it now I suppose.  We have made a reservation for you at the New Leaf Inn.  We'll discuss business tomorrow, so please sleep well tonight."  Okay, 1. 80 years?  Really?  I don't think that lines up.  2. ... Isn't New Leaf in Greenhill ...
Fade out.

We're back in the human district.





: "Lord Odessa, The New Leaf Inn is just east of here, near the entrance to town.  Their food is absolutely incredible."
I step into the inn...
innkeeper: "Lord Odessa, I presume.  Lord Makai told me to expect you.  Your room is on the 2nd floor all the way towards the back."





: "Lord Odessa, I'll come to get you in the morning.  Until then, please have something to eat and relax."
He walks off.
I walk over to the stairs and --
someone: "Huh??  That's strange?  Lord Odessa has already gone up to his room and had his meal......"





 Someone familiar is in my room ...





: "So we meet again, eh.  I asked granny to read that 'letter of introduction' for me.  Are you really the leader of the Sowston Army?"










: "Yeah, that's right."





: ".................. Sorry, I can't believe you.  See ya.  By the way, I went ahead and ate up your dinner for you!"
And he flies off.

Fade out.

No music.
I head downstairs and it starts up again.





: "Lord Odessa!  Lord Odessa!!!!!  Terrible news!  Please come with me!"
I step down a bit.





: "Lord Makai and Lord Ridley are fighting!  Something about a Highland spy....  please hurry to the assembly hall."

[BGM: Sedition]
In Makai's office, Ridley is _really pissed_.





: "Lord Ridley, you are sorely mistaken!  We would never plot against you like that!"





: "I don't know whether it's the whole truth or not, but we can no longer afford to fight side by side with you humans."










: "What happened?"





: "I see Lord Odessa is here.  I'm sure he's already allied himself with the other humans.  I will excuse myself now, my people need to prepare for the impending attack."
And he storms out.





: "Lord Odessa, I'm ashamed that you've witnessed such an embarrassing spectacle.  Ridley showed up this morning and called me a traitor.  He says he'll fight the Highlanders alone with only his Kobold Army......  What will we do now.....  But why would Ridley do that?  He knows the Highland Army is on its way here.....  Lord Odessa, please go to Lord Ridley and find out what happened.  We can't defeat the Highland Army without him."










: "I understand."





: "Thank you for your help.  You can find Ridley at..."





: "Ah, don't worry about that, I'll show Lord Odessa the way.   Let's go, Lord Odessa, we haven't much time."


*STATS:*
- STARS OF DESTINY: 41 + Hans = 42 / 108
- Jowy Points: Jowy's probably lost in a closet or something.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: NOW I STRETCH OUT MY WINGS AGAIN, AND TAKE BACK WHAT I HAVE SAID ~ THE HEAAAAAAAART HAS THESE SECRET CURRENTS DEEP AND WITHOUT GUIDE TO FIIIIIIIIND OUT WHERE THEY WILL LEAD I TAKE THE PLUNGE EYES WIDE


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

Wow, I really should have checked this earlier. Reading this whole page is noooot fun.
Well, except for the fact that this is LP Gensui I + II, but.


So, new computer get. I want to play this on it but I have no idea what emulator to use, or which rom to get (especially since this is an Incredibley Shittey Computere)
What do you suggest?



EDIT: Wow you got a whole update in in the thyme it took me to read this whole thing.... o_o'


----------



## surskitty (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Wow, I really should have checked this earlier. Reading this whole page is noooot fun.
> Well, except for the fact that this is LP Gensui I + II, but.
> 
> 
> ...


This is part one of a two-post thing, so.

I use psxfin, a psx bios is here, and get European roms because they're much less buggy when it comes to SuikoII.  I don't currently have handy-dandy links since the links I had were on Megaupload, but if you need me to I can work something out.

LAST TIME: I have this strange fear we're going to run into Kirkis.

We head outside!





: "Lord Odessa, something smells fishy...  Why would Ridley have a change of heart with the Highland Army so close?  If I'm right, we don't have much time.  We've got to hurry.  Ridley is west of the river, in the Kobold district."

[BGM: We Are Number Wuff!]
There's a wall between the Winged Horde area and the Kobold area.  It's guarded.
guard: "You can't -- Bark! -- come through here.  It's Lord Ridley's orders."





: [steps up] "But Lord Ridley is exactly who we need to talk to!"
guard: "[bounce] "That's your -- Bark! -- problem."





: "This isn't going to work.  What are we going to do, Lord Odessa?"
I step down back into the winger area and Chaco runs by.





: "Ha ha!  Humans are such feebs.  Seeya!"





: [looks around, then tries VERY HARD TO FIND HIS WALLET] "! ! ! ! ! !  Lord Odessa! ! !  Did he get your wallet?  Wait...  My wallet..."





: ! [ SHAKING ] "AH!!!  He got ME!"





: [jump jump] "Hurry, we've got to catch him!  It's MY wallet that's on the line this time!  That means war!"





: "Haaaa!  HAAAAHHH!!!"
Blah blah Chaco.





: "I won't let some human catch me!  That would be so humiliating!"











: "Ha, cornered!  And you can't fly away from here, either.  Now be a good boy and give me back my wallet."





: "Don't make me laugh!!  I know everything there is to know about this town!  You'll never catch me!"
And he opens the gate.





: "Ciao!  Bye-bye!"





: [nervous] "Huh?  There's a passageway here?  Oh no, my wallet....."





: "Let's go after him, Lord Odessa.  It's vital that I get my wallet!!!!"

WE ARE NOW IN CREEPY SEWERS.  Odessa's natural element!





 Candygram.
Found a ressurrection crystal!





 See that path on the lower level?  You can continue along it past where you can see.  Not doing that yet though.
Suspicious save point ...










 And boss fight against Pest rat!  It does a lot of poison damage.
It's weird thinking of Luc as having Shredding as his level three wind spell.
Got a poison rune from killing it, which is a weapon rune and completely useless.





 Follow the path and ...  We look around, baffled.  There's a moved patch of tiles where we came up.





: "Huh?  Where are we?"





: "Who are you!!!?"
[BGM: Sedition]





: [runs over!! and terrifies Fitcher] "Lord Odessa and Fitcher.  What's your business here?"





: "Huh?  Well, you see....."





 Doesn't matter.





: "We're chasing a thief....."





: [hop] "Ah!!!!  N, no that's not...."





: [backs away from me] "We... We came to see YOU, Lord Ridley!  Please talk to us about what happened!"





: "Even you, Lord Odessa...."





: [turns away, pauses.] "I understand.  I'll take you at your word, Lord Odessa.  Last night one of our patrols spotted a suspicious character.  They gave chase, but unfortunately the person got away.  But while running away, he dropped a secret communique between the Empire's General Kiba and your Lord Makai." Uh oh.





: [steps up] "And what did it say?"





: "It was a secret treaty.  Did you know about this, Fitcher?"





: ? "I don't know a thing.  Remember, I'm still new here."





: "Hmmm, that's true.  Anyway, the secret treaty was a peace agreement between Two River and Highland."





: [ping] "That's great news.  For us as well as them."





: [pissed] "What do you mean 'great news'!  As a condition, the treaty gives possession of the Kobold District to those Highland scum!!!!" w o w Makai





: ! "That's ridiculous!!!  Lord Makai would never accept conditions like that!!!"





: [paces] "All I know is that I can no longer trust humans.  I have nothing more to say.  Now go away before you get hurt."










: "That's what the enemy wants!!!" THE TERRORISTS WIN





: "You may be right.  But what if you're wrong?  As Kobold leader, my foremost duty is to protect my people.  Just as your duty is to protect the Sowston Army."





: "Let's go back, Lord Odessa.  We've got no time to argue."
Fade out.
We're at the outskirts of Kobold.  Fitcher is pacing.





: "Something strange is going on.  If this is the enemy's plot, we're in big trouble.  We've got to do something....."

Back to the Human District ...





 Pan to Makai talking to Kiba Windamier in the middle of the square.  Klaus and some Highland soldiers are there, too.
[BGM: The King's March, which always puts the Imperial March into my mind]





: "Well then, we look forward to a favorable response from you."





: "I will think about it." Uh.





: "I knew I could count on the Two River plenipotentiary to be sensible.  After all, we don't want a war either.  Well excuse me, I must be going."
He starts walking back, but Klaus stops him.





: "Father, please wait a moment."  He calls Kiba 'chichi-ue', if you're curious.
Klaus walks over to our party!





: "You're Lord Odessa, leader of the Sowston Army, aren't you?  My name is Klaus, tactician for the 3rd Royal Highland Company.  I look forward to meeting you on the battlefield.  As a fellow soldier, I salute you and wish you luck.  Farewell." Polite fellow, aren't you.  _And_ he can keep his hand out of his pants.  That's a point over on Shu right there.
Klaus walks back over to his dad and underlings.





: "Sorry about that."





: "That's Odessa........  The man who beat Solon Jhee?"





: "Yes, I think we can count on him to be a challenging opponent.  I look forward to it."  Blah blah Klaus.
They walk off.





: [bolts over to Makai] "Lord Makai, who was that...."





: "Oh, that was General Kiba of the Highland Army.  He came to Two River to offer a peace treaty."





: [boing] "A peace treaty!!!!  So it's true........"





: [from offscreen] "Hey stupid humans!!!"
Pan over to Chaco over by my group, spinning around and jumping frantically.





: "Stupid, stupid, stupid!  It's an enemy plot!  If you believe them, you're as stupid as you look!"
someone: "Who in the hell are you!"
man: "You 'Wingers' are so full of it!!" They're full of AWESOME.  Unless they're Chaco.





: [boing] "No we're not!!  You're the ones who are full of it!!" I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I
man: "You're just squatters in this town!!!  Keep your mouths closed!!!!"





: [bounce] "Bah, do whatever you want."
He bolts.  Fitcher and Makai walk over.





: "Lord Odessa, Fitcher, did you go see Lord Ridley?"





: "Yes.  You see...."





: "Let's head to the assembly hall.  We can't talk here." You had no problems with talking to Kiba and Klaus in the middle of everything ...

OMG
TWO RIVER HAS _WIZARD RUNES_.  Wizard halves magic defense and anything removed from magic defense goes into magic attack.  Warrior works the same way, but physical attacks are really common so it sucks.

Ladida, back to town hall.





: "Lord Odessa, how did it go?"





: "Well you see....."
Fade out.





: "Hmmm, I see......  I don't know what to think about that....  In any case, we don't have to worry about that now.  Lord Kiba came to sign a peace treaty."





: ! "That's the enemy's strategy!  The Highland Army wants to destroy the State.  They're not really interested in a peace treaty." I kinda love how often they go 'WANT A PEACE TREATY' as a tactic.  COUGH next visit to Muse.





: "Don't be silly.  If that were true, why would General Kiba risk his life by coming to Two River alone." ... He had four soldiers with him and Klaus and also there's the whole 'Kiba is basically impossible to kill' thing.





: "In order to drive a wedge between the Humans and the Kobolds of course.  Once Lord Ridley learns that Lord Makai has had a meeting with General Kiba, he'll be even more suspicious....."





: [annoyed] "Be serious!  This is a great chance that we musn't pass up.  The Kobolds don't trust us and the Wingers are no use either.  Given the position we're in, we should be grateful to sign this treaty and buy ourselves some time." I hate you.
Pause.





: "Fitcher, you may leave.  Lord Odessa, thank you for your help up to this point.  Tomorrow I'll meet General Kiba again to sign the peace treaty.  Unfortunately, it seems I won't be able to assist the Sowston Army as we discussed.  Please forgive me."





: "Lord Makai....."





: "The Highland Army is out there, so you can't leave Two River at this time.  Please stay in your room at the New Leaf Inn." I sure am glad the Highland Army is above assassinations, otherwise this would be reaaaaaaaally worrying.
Fade out.

We're in front of the town hall again.





: "Lord Odessa, it's no good.  We can't protect Two River such as we are.  What else can we do?"





: [runs over] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [boing] "Ah!  My wallet....."





: "Odessa!!!  Granny wants to meet you.  There!!  I told him!!!" And off he goes.





: "Lord Odessa, what do we do?  Divided like we are, we don't stand a chance even if the reinforcements do come on time."










: "Reinforcements?" This seems like shit I should've been told about.





: "Forgive me, Lord Odessa.  I, I had a bad feeling about this, so I already sent a letter to Lord Shu requesting aid.  I thought Lord Shu would understand the situation and send reinforcements quickly....  I'm sorry I didn't tell you.  Sometimes my premonitions are wrong and just cause more trouble, but this time it looks like I was right....." Okay, maybe I missed something here, but I'm pretty sure _I'm the tenkai_.  That means it is my castle and my army.  That means people should give me booze if I ask for it and they should tell me things like them asking my army to do things.

Well, nothing better to do: to the Winged Horde area!





: "You're late, Odessa.  Granny's house is this way."

SUSU (she is an old woman): "You are Lord Odessa, yes?  I am Susu, Great Wing of the Winged Horde.  That means leader in your language.  Please come inside."
We head over to the table, where Chaco had been wandering around (but he just bolted).
SUSU: "First let me humbly apologize for my grandson.  He will be punished and he will return what he has stolen.  Lord Odessa........  Could you please show me your right palm?" Wonder if this is a translation thing or if the rune being on the back of the hand wasn't standardised gameverse until IV.










: "Okay."
SUSU: "The 'Bright Shield Rune'.....  This is the second time in my life I've seen it.  Long ago, I saw it shining from afar on the hand of Lord Genkaku."  I bet he was trying to figure out where he dropped his pencil at the time.  The twenty-seven flashlights of destiny!
SUSU: "Long ago, we lived in the forests of Tinto.  But then they took our land.  They punctured it with holes that they called 'strip mines'.  It was Lord Genkaku who invited us to come to this new land.  But after his good name was dirtied by the State, once again we began to be mistreated by the humans."
SUSU: "Lord Odessa........  Use your power to save us, to save Two River, and to save the State.  By the power of that rune and by the hand of destiny, I know you have the power!" YOU'VE GOT THE POWER o/~
SUSU: "Just as Lord Genkaku had the power........"  Or, for an entirely different musical interlude: IT'S A BATTLE WIN OR LOSE, IT'S THE FRIENDS YOU MAKE, IT'S THE ROAD YOU CHOOSE / YOU'VE GOT THE RIGHT STUFF SO MAKE YOUR MIND UP FIND THE COURAGE INSIDE OF YOU / IF YOU'RE STRONG YOU'LL SURVIVE AND YOU'LL KEEP YOUR DREAM ALIVE (IT'S THE BATTLE FRONTIER) / BE THE BEST YOU CAN BE AND FIND YOUR DESTINY / IT'S THE MASTER PLAN / THE POWER'S IN YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAND
SUSU: "We have talked long and dusk draws near.  Lord Odessa, I pray that bad fortune will not soon find it's way to your door...."  Tell that to my ex.

I step back out!





: "Odessa!!!  It look like Granny has a lot of faith in you!!  But I don't!!!  So you're the son of some old hero long ago?  Big deal!  What does that mean!  And I'm not returning your wallet either!!!"  Thank you, Chaco.
And he runs.

The kobolds still hate me, so to the inn!
innkeep: "Oh?  Is Mr. Fitcher going to be staying with you today?"





: "We may be too late.  Tonight could be our last chance to escape...  No, as long as there's hope, I'll keep fighting for it."
Fade out.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

Odessa slowly gets out of bed.  No music.  Also, my window's closed.

I step outside and bolt towards the gate.
[BGM: The King's March]





 Makai is meeting with Kiba.





: [steps up] "Lord Kiba, what iss this?  We're supposed to sign a peace treaty today......."





: [steps up] "Lord Makai, a leader really shouldn't be so gullible."  Gonna punch you in your smug face and then ship you with Shu.  Why?  ... Why not.





: "W, what!!!  You're breaking your promise...." [steps back slowly] "Damn it all......  Lord Odessa was right.....  I'm in command here and I will protect Two River even if it means my death!!!" Wonderful, you have a spine somewhere.





: "Too late!!!  All forces advance!!!!!!!"
[BGM: Tension]
The Highland soldiers raise their swords while Kiba and Klaus walk away, then the Two River soldiers raises theirs too while Makai hides behind Odessa and everyone moves into the shadow.





 The soldiers keep hitting each other with swords and this is actually pretty awesome to watch.  They've got like a fifteen-second routine and they're all doing different things.  The Highlanders keep shooting arrows, too.





: "We, we're in deep trouble.  Lord Odessa, the Sowston Army isn't here yet either........."
Long pause while a Highland soldier manages to make it through to me!  D:  Odessa WHY ARE YOU NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO YOUR SURROUNDINGS
someone: "Aaaargh......."
FAITO





: "Wh, what should we do?  If we don't do something.....  It's still not too late.  Let's talk to Ridley again...."










: "We can't give up!!!"
highland soldier: "Get them!!!!"





: "Eeeeek!!!  Here they come again!"
Whoops, guess I gotta skedaddle.





: "It's no good.  Let's go talk to Ridley again......." I'm pretty sure I can count as an army by myself.  Wow, huh, I see one Highland corpse and one Two River corpse.
highlander: "Aim for them!!!" I think they know who I am.  Which begs the question why they're running to their deaths.





: "Lord Odessa, please do something!!!"





: "Okay, let's go!!!"





: "Lord Odessa, let's hurry!"
And we bolt.

We're now at the entrance to Kobold.  Ridley's at the gate, along with many kobold soldiers.





: "Lord Odessa....."





: [boing] "General Ridley, what are you doing!  Look!!  You still think there's a secret treaty?"





: "It could all be an act.....  Besides, at this point...."










: "Are you saying you won't defend Two River?"





: "But..............."
There's a yell.





: "Huh!  That voice....."
Cut back to the fighting.  There are even more corpses than there were.
soldier: [runs in] "Lord Makai!!!  It's no good.  Thanks to the Kobolds, we have nowhere to run.  At this rate, we'll be massacred."





: "Two River......  Falling to Highland?....  Our homeland....."





: "Not yet!!!  Let's go!!!"
[BGM: Rescue]
THERE ARE NOW WINGERS FLYING DOWN AND BEATING THE SHIT OUT OF HIGHLANDERS.  Oh, huh, apparently the Highland archers all use crossbows.





: "Wh, what's this?"
Pan up to Susu and Chaco.





: "We'll protect this place!!  Humans!!!!  Don't give up the fight!!!"





: "Wh, why are you doing this?  Defending this town....."
Chaco runs over, and Susu flies over.





: "You still don't get it, eh?  Okay, I'll tell ya again.  This town is our town too!  You don't think so?  Well I was born here!!!!  I was raised here!!!  I like, no I love this town!!!  Why shouldn't I protect it?"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Bah!!  You're always so arrogant and now you're giving up already!!  You don't know what it means to love this town!!!  We'll protect her all by ourselves!!!!!"





: "............ Hmmmm.  Maybe.... you're right."
probably Susu but unlabelled: "Yeah, from your point of view we may be outsiders.  But if you love this town so much, we should fight to save her together."
Fade back to Ridley and our party.





: "General Ridley!  Can't you see that?" That's like four screens away dude.
RIDELY: [circling] "It's my duty to save Kobold lives....."










: "Are you saying you won't defend this town?"





: [boing] "This town....?"





: "That's right.  This town.  You don't care if this town is defeated?"
kobold guard on left: "General.  I want to fight.  We all love this town."
other guard: [boing] "That's right, we want to fight.  We can't let those Wingers show us up woof."





: [looks between them] ". . . . . . . . . Forgive me, it's my fault.  i don't know if we're in time, but by my fangs, we'll show them what we've got!!!" ... Relevantly, 'fang' in japanese is ... kiba.  I'm just putting that out there.
kobolds: [boing] "Okay!!!  Show 'em your warface!  Yaaaah!!!!!!!"
Fade out.

There are EVEN MORE bodies.





: "Damn!  There's too many!  They just keep coming!!!"





: "It looks like just us and the Winged Horde aren't enough....."





: "We're here too!!!"
Kobolds run onscreen!  And then I walk in with Ridley!





: "General Ridley....."





: "Lord Makai.....  Winged Horde kids....  I was wrong about you.  I shouldn't have believed the stories about you.  For the honor of the Kobolds and the love of Two River, we must protect this place!!!!"





: "General Ridley........  Lord Odessa.......... ........ Thank you."
kobold: "Get them!!!  Everyone attack!!!!!!!"
kobold: "That's right!!!  We're going to protect this town!"
Pan over to Kiba and Klaus.  There's a Two River corpse right next to Kiba.





: "The Kobolds have joined them.... But they missed their chance.  They're ours now!!!!!  All troops advance!!!!!!!"
FAITO





: "If we leave this land, where would we go?  This is our homeland.  We will defend it!!!!!" Well, you could move south to the Kobold Village or further south to Toran.  Or even further south to Nay!





: [boing] "That's right!!!!  This town belongs to all of us!!!"





: "Yeah!!!  Let's defend our town!!!"
Pan back to Kiba.  Wait, where did Klaus go?





: "You, you're a stubborn one."





: [runs back] "Father."





: "What is it, Klaus?"





: "We're out of time.  The Sowston Army has appeared on our flanks.  Also, it appears an army of volunteers from Kobold Village is coming from the south.  Our strategy has failed.  We've got to retreat."





: [glances in our direction] "Those lucky fools."





: [glances over there, too] "Luck.... isn't all they've got.  Odessa has the power to join people's hearts together.  I can't hate him." Klaus, as a general rule, it's good not to develop crushes on the enemy.  That applies to a certain other Klaus, too.





: "I agree.  Well, give the order for all troops to withdraw.  Klaus, you're in command."





: "Yes, Father!"
Kiba walks off.  Klaus just stands there for about thirty seconds, then walks off with his soldiers.





: "Look everyone!!!  They're running away!!!!"





: "It looks like the Sowston Army came, Lord Odessa."





: [boing boing] "Take a look!  We saved our town!!!  Right, old man!?"





: "That's right.  HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" ... That's kind of terrifying.
Fade out.

[BGM: The King's March]





 Fade into Luca's command tent.  Notice the guy between Luca and Seed!  (I hadn't before ...) ETA: oops, he's not who I thought he was; he just has the same head.  Also, gee, who is that guy in the row with Rowd-taichou?  He looks familiar!  ... I like his new outfit.





: "B.... but..... It wasn't carelessness......"





: [steps closer to Solon Jhee :)] "Are you saying that my army is inferior to the Sowston Army?!"





: [backs up] "N, no......  I just think they had a brilliant tactician on their side......" Yeah, because you need to be brilliant to think 'I'm on a peninsula; let's use boats to surround our enemy.'





: "Apparently you're simply not up to the job.  Very well, then, I will be happy to relieve you of your duties."  How nice of you!





: "L, Lord Luca........."





: [turns away] "You disgust me.......  Take him outside and cut his worthless head off!!!"
Two soldiers grab Solon Jhee.





: "Dying in battle is one thing, but this... This is the ultimate disgrace..." Hey, at least Luca's not doing it himself.





: "Ugh............" Hi, Seed!





: ". . . . . . . . . . . ." I agree.
The soldiers walk off with Solon.





: [turns back towards Seed and Culgan and Rowd and totally not Jowy, because that would be stupid] "Useless idiot.....  Well, that's finished.  Forget about South Window for now.  First, we'll take Greenhill.  Will someone here volunteer for command?"
Long pause.





: "Is there a worthy general anywhere among you?"
Another pause.  Jowy walks over to where Solon had been standing.





: "I'll take the job, sir." Ooh, new portrait!





: "Hmmm... don't be so confident.  This isn't like the trifling task you accomplished in Muse.  Do you really think YOU can lead a company of warriors?"





: "I don't need a whole company.  Just 5,000 men.  Give me that, and the prisoners from Muse and I'll take Greenhill for you." This'll be a suikogaiden update in the near future.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . Interesting.  Give it a try, boy.  If you defeat Greenhill as you say, I'll reward you handsomely.  But if you are not successful, you'll meet the same fate as your unworthy predecessor." But no stress, right?





: "Yes sir I understand.........."
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- STARS OF DESTINY: 42 / 108
- Jowy Points: ... Jowy.  Jowy what.  What are you doing.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Finishing up with Two River, and then ... I forget actually.  Probably something Greenhill-related.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

Splitting up this update into two posts because 15 KB seems to be about the most the server can tolerate....

OKAY these links should work; they're a multi-part rar of Suikoden I and II.  [ 1 ] [ 2 ] [ 3 ] [ 4 ] [ 5 ] [ 6 ] [ 7 ]

LAST TIME: TAKE THAT, HIGHLAND!  But Jowy, what are you doing?

Fade into Odessa in the room in Two River, with Fitcher next to the bed.





: "Lord Odessa, Lord Odessa, please get up!"










: "Huh?"





: "What happened?  After the battle ended, you just passed out.  So, did you sleep well?  If you're well enough, go see Lord Makai.  Lord Shu is there too." Because doing things involving thinking anytime within a day of passing out is definitely a good idea.  8|  Also, starting up a count of Riou's fainting spells.  Have there been any before this one?  I don't _remember_ any, but I also didn't remember that Riou passes out when Jowy gets promoted the first time.

Just bought Recipe #32 from the item shop.

To the town hall!  Ridley, Makai, Shu, and Viktor are there.
[BGM: Heart Softening Music of some sort]





: "Lord Odessa, we've been waiting for you.  Are you feeling better?"





: "Long time no see Odessa.  You're a real hero, aren't you?  I wasn't able to help out at all." Seeing 'Odessa' as the name for lines like this makes me smile.





: [looks at Viktor and Shu] "No, without your reinforcements, the Highland Army wouldn't have withdrawn like they did.  That and the volunteer army from Kobold Village....  Hey, was that your doing, Lord Shu?" I do like Ridley.





: "All I did was tell them the situation.  It was General Ridley's reputation that prompted all those volunteers to join." Aww, Shu's not being an asshole.  How sweet!





: [steps up] "Lord Odessa, somehow we were able to protect Two River.  But the Highland Army still hasn't withdrawn from State territory.  Let's fight together.  With your help, I actually think we can win this war." You make it sound like I'm not the one doing all the everything.





: "When you need it, you can count on our full support!"





: "And another thing, Fitcher, you're fired." Asshole.





: [nervous] "Huh!  But, but Lord Makai.  I fought too!  Well, I didn't exactly fight, but......"





: "Yes, I know you did your best.  I'm firing you for a different reason." 'You're annoying as hell.'





: [relaxing] "What is it?"





: "Lord Shu asked if I would please lend him your services.  He needs your skill to help heal the City-State.  Instead of Two River, you'll be more useful working for the Sowston Army." I bet Shu just bribed Luc until Luc pointed out stars of destiny for him.





: [spins] "Huh?......  Well, I see.  In that case, I'm pleased to work for you, Lord Shu."





: [walks up] "Yes, I'm going to get a lot of use out of that clever mouth of yours." ... WOW.  On a related note, Shu takes his hand out of his pocket on all of three occasions throughout the game.  One of those is to hit Riou in the face with it.  Gross, Shu.
[ Fitcher joined the group! ]





: "Well, let's go back, Odessa.  This is a nice town, but we have lots of work to do."
Fade out.

Shu, Viktor, and I are in front of the town hall.





: "Okay, I'll organize the troops and get back to Sewer Castle.  You can return by boat, Lord Odessa.  I'm sure Amada is already sick of waiting."





: "Well, I'll see you at home."
Viktor goes, with Shu following him.





: "Okay, boss, shall we go?"

I head to the Kobold District!
left guard: "Lord Ridley -- Bark! -- isn't back yet, so I can't let you in."
right guard: "We're sorry -- Bark! -- We misjudged you humans, but you still can't come in."
Odessa goes ? and walks back.
Sigh, guess I'll do that later.

... oh.
By the entrance of Two River is Chaco!





: "Hey, Odessa, are you leaving already?"










: "I guess so."





: "Hmph.  That's cold!  I thought we became such good friends and everything...."










: "You're not going to stay in this town?"





: "I love this town.  That's why I'm gonna go.  I think if I go with you, I can help end this war quicker.  Don't ya think?"










: "Yeah, you're right."





: [boing] "Thanks, leader!!!  Okay, let's go!!!"
[ Chaco joined the group! ]





: "Thanks, leader.  Here's the wallet I promised."
[ Your money was returned ]





: "My, my wallet."





: "Oh yeah, I used what was in there." ilu





: [walks over to be intimidating] "What did you say?"





: [backs up] "Don't get so mad.  There was hardly any in there."
And he bolts.





: "Wait!!!!  You little punk!!!!"
Fade out.

I'm on the world map, but I hop into Two River to go to the Kobold District.





: "Huh?  What is it?"
Gonna have to come back with Gengen.
I head to the item store and buy a few bunches of fried tacos!
... What's 'kobold pie' made from?
Ooooh, the armorer has silver hats in rare finds.
There's a dude with dreadlocks in the middle of town.





: "What's your business with me!!!"










: "Hey, join our group."





: "Hmm, working hard, aren't you?  What's the point of getting all these people together, anyway?  Well, I don't even care."
Thanks, Bob.
kobold: "You're the leader of the Sowston Army?  Then are you friends with Captain Gengen?  You are?  Awesome!"
Oh hey I can head north to Greenhill.

[BGM: Imprisioned City]
highland soldier: "Greenhill has fallen to the rule of the Kingdom of Highland.  None shall pass.  Run along now." :(






 I step into Forest Village... [ CLIVE QUEST ]





: [looks around for a while ...] "The woman is here, in this village...  Odessa, come with me for a moment."






 I actually did the bits below this first while looking for her.  She's behind the village elder's house.





: [tries to sneak up on her.] "I have arrived...  We will finish this, here and now..."
ELZA_:_ "Eh... eh..." NO PORTRAIT :')  Her eyes are closed.





: "As an enforcer of the Howling Voice Guild..."
ELZA_:_ [moves to the side] "Wh... what... Stop..."
There is a clicky noise.  I assume Clive's removing the safety.





: [moves to tree] "My gun, Sturm, shall be the judge of your death.  As a Gunner, I..."
ELZA_:_ [backing away very slowly.] "N... no... stop..." [turns away]





: "What??" [walks over]
ELZA_:_ "Ee... Eeek!"





: ! "This... this is not Elza!!  Who are you!?"
MY FACE, MEET PALM
ELZA_:_ [backing away] "I... I beg you, don't kill me...  I'm just upholding my promise...  She told me to stand here every day for a week, wearing this..." wat





: [runs into her, because she's clearly not traumatised enough] "What!?  Then, where did she go!?"
ELZA_:_ "I... I don't know...  She said something about Matilda, I think..."





: [fuming] "Damn!  After I've come so far... That woman... how long does she think she can toy with me!?"

WELL THAT WAS SPECIAL.

little girl: "My big bro Connell's been all the way to Crystal Valley!  He studied to be a phonologist there.  What?  It means he works with sounds."





: "Good afternoon.  My name is Connell, I'm a phonologist.  Nice to meet you!"





: "Hello again.  What's a phonologist do?  We study sounds."






: "Hey there!  I'm Wakaba!!  I'm on a training journey with my master.  But... he told me to search for worthy opponents and took off..."





: "Hey there, Odessa!!  Yup, my master still hasn't come back."






: "Good afternoon.  My name's Tony.  And you are?  Odessa, I see, nice to meet you.  I'm working for the village elder right now... because of the Highland Army..."


But anyway, since I have tacos and apparently can't currently get Wakaba or Tony (or Connell?  though that's also because I don't have a Sound Set with me), I'm heading back to Lakewest!






: "What???  Go home and suck on your mama's teat, boy!!!  Ya here me!!!!!!" Asshole, he's an orphan.

Let's see, hello Tetsu.





 I ate a bunch of tacos and now I'm exuding gas.  (It's the 'toasty' status effect, caused by ... baths and tacos.  I don't even.)





: "Hey, that's a nice clean-lookin' face ya got there!!!!!  Ya look all 'toasty' like ya just came out of the bath.  So what do ya think?  Do ya like baths?"










: "But of course!!!!!" 





: "Really??  That's great!!!  I knew it!  My name is Tetsu and I make baths.  Lately with all this war going on, my baths are gettin' broken faster than I can make 'em!!!!  So how 'bout it?  You want me to make some custom baths for your place?" WHY NOT.










: "Yes, please!!"





: "Okay!!!  Just leave it to me!!!!!"
[ Tetsu joined the group! ]





: "So where's your house!!!!!!  Sewer Castle?  Oh you mean near there, eh?  Good, I'm looking forward to it.  By the time you get home, there'll be a beautiful new bath waitin' for ya!!!!"

I could go to Kobold Village, but going there without Fliktor is just sort of wrong.  Also I really don't look forward to doing the main recruitment quest there without Viki.

Guh, my gas is so bad I exude smoke from my ship.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

Apparently that's insufficient to prevent wigging outs, oh well.

Back at the castle...






  I explore and find a weird guy in yellow!





: "Don't worry!!!  Leave it to me!!!!" You're scary.  Can I replace you with your dead ex-girlfriend?





: [boing] "If you want good food, you gotta have a pro to cook it!!  So leave it to me!!!!"
Hai Yo looks around, then goes ! and runs over to me.





: "I know who you are!!!  Leader of the Sowston Army!!!  You're Lord Odessa!!!!!"
man next to him: [walks up] "Hey you!  Wait!!"





: [boing] "Hey, hey!!  I'll make delicious food for you!!!!!  Please hire me!!!!"










: "Really?" TELL ME MORE





: "But of course.  Just leave it all to me!!!"
[ Hai Yo joined the group! ]





: "Well, I'll get right to work!"
He whistles as he walks off.
guy: "Is it really okay, Odessa?  You wanna have a strange guy like that join our group?" Can't be worse than Sanchez.
Fade out.

woman in café: "Oh, Lord Odessa, we were just talking about you...  What were we saying?  Hee-hee-hee....."  In SuikoIII, you can eavesdrop on random people having 'hot or not' conversations about stars of destiny.  





 I may or may not have just spent thirty seconds watching Hai Yo fry rice.

Oh hey, Ridley took the room Shu used to have.

I now have a giant garden!
...
...





: "This place....  It reminds me of that garden..." I'm sad now.

Taki hangs around near Richmond and gives random advice.





: "Hello, sonny.  Don't ever put melted cheese and beer together in your mouth."

Huan no longer asks me about my bowels.  Not sure if disappointed.

I'm actually doing this segment after typing up the ending plot bit of this update and the beginning of the next one, but that's because I'm right near a Point of No Return for a while and I like getting my recruiting dealt with as soon as possible.  This may mean I end up getting Team Kobold Village before getting Viki, which is something I should really punch myself for, but hey.

For now, making my party be Odessa / Gengen / Chaco / Nanami.  The two empty spaces are entirely intentional" going to try doing some Greenhill area recruits.  Guh, stupid castle size two: where did I park my boat?!  Note to self: don't ever enter through the town while looking for the boat.
I think I might actually need Tai Ho with me to get Shilo, but that's not really what I currently care about.
I head off to Two River!  And buy two wizard runes and a warrior rune while there, fuck yeah.
First stop?  The _sewers!_  Remember that pathway I mentioned?





 This one?





 I follow along it, which is pretty easy even though I can't see since it's all straight lines, and come to someone's room!





: "This place... it couldn't be...."
Fade out.  OVER A BLACK SCREEN:





: "Hoo hoo hoo..... hee hee hee....  CHAAAAAACO......."





: "Yaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!"





 Fade back in to there being a CREEPY AS FUCK winged horde behind Chaco!  ... Incidentally, when Clover tried the WHAT STAR OF DESTINY ARE YOU quiz, she got this guy.  (Also Ledon.)





: "Here I am, Chaco!"





: ! [RUNS TO TABLE] "S... Sid!....."





: "Long time no see, Chaco.  Not even going to say hello?"
He steps over slightly.





: "Stop!  Don't come here!!!  Stay away from me!!!!!!!"





: "WHAT'S WRONG, CHAAAAAACO?"





: [spinning and freaking out] "Waaaaaah!!!!!!!!  I'm sorry!!!!!  Please stop!!!!!!!  I'll do whatever you say!!!!!" Gee, if Sid is at all representative of the winger population (and Landis is definitely cut from the same cloth) then _no wonder no one likes them._
Pause.





: "Okay.  Good boy, Chaco."





: "Whew........."










: "Chaco, who is this?"





: [walks up] "My name is Sid.  I'm Chaco's..... well, I'm sorta like Chaco's big brother."





: [steps up] "Liar!!!!!  You treat people like me like I'm your personal toy!!!!  What are you doing here!!!  I thought you left this town!!!"





: "Left town?  That was a lie.  I just didn't want anyone to find me.  I like it down here."





: [pissed] "What!!!!!!  We had a going away party for you!  You got presents and everything!!"





: "Yeah, I really appreciated those.  They were great presents.  I felt kinda bad though... for about 5 minutes."





: [pissed] "F, five minutes.......  You have some nerve....."





: "'Some nerve?', Chaco?  You sure you wanna talk to me that way?  Eh, 'Chaaaco'?....."
Chaco bounces and turns away.





: "So anyway, Chaco, what are you doing with yourself now?"





: "Hmm, you think I'm gonna tell you that....."





: [steps closer to Chaco :)] "Chaaaaacooo!!!!  I'm gonna eat you!!!!!"





: [nervous] "Yaaaaah!!!!!  Okay, okay, I'll tell you.  I'm a member of Odessa's Sowston Army."





: "Hmmmm.........  The Sowston Army eh?.......  Okay, I've decided.  I'll go with you!!!"





: ! "WHAT?!!!!!!!!"





: "I'm getting tired of this place.  Besides, I can't let my little brother get hurt, can I?"





: [pissed] "Liar!!!!!!  You don't care about me!!!  If anyone's gonna hurt me, it'll probably be you!..."





: "Chaaaaaaco....."





: [backs up] "Eeeeeeek........"





: [walks back to Odessa] "So it looks like I'll be joing you, eh.  Good to meet you, Odessa."
[ Sid joined the group! ]





: "Well, I'll see you back at the castle, okay."
CACO: "Noooo!!!!!  No!!!!!!!!  Please don't come!!!!!"





: "Ha ha ha ha heh heh heh"
And Sid walks off.





: [sweatdrop] "No, I'll have nightmares...."

TO THE KOBOLD DISTRICT!






 Gabocha sees me when I enter his house.





: ! "Gengen!!!!!!"





: "Gabocha!!!!!"





: "Gabocha, how are you?  You been good?"





: "Yeah!  Gengen, what happen to mercenaries?"





: [looks to the side, then back at Gabocha] "The Mercenaries were beat by bad guys...  But Gengen gfought hard!"





: "Wow.... that great.....  Gabocha want to see Gengen fight like that....."





: "I'm sorry, Gabocha, but you're too small to go to battle.  You wait here for Gengen to come back."





: [bounce] "Yeah okay, Gengen."






: "Wow, Gengen big brave warrior....  Me want to be like that...."





 I step out and Gabocha follows, whistling.  Gabocha get!

And because I have empty party slots, I then idle between Greenhill and Two River until --





 Where did that squirrel come from?  Makumaku get.
And then because I have another empty slot, I idle between the Forest Village and Greenhill!  It's not uncommon to need to idle for a really, really long time, which is why I'm doing this now, while working on laundry.  I just move until I get into a battle every once in a while to see if I have a squirrel.  By the way, if you missed Mukumuku back in Kyaro, you can get him this way between Greenhill and Muse.  It's a pain in the ass.

Well, I idled looking for Mikumiku for a good long time and no luck, so back towards Sewer Castle I go.  --!
I walked off to look at the neighbour's chickens, still in Mikumiku's area, and 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 HI MIKUMIKU
I stop by Two River on the way back and pick up another Wizard and Warrior rune.  Fuck yeah, infinite money trick.

Aaaand I stop by Shilo while in Lakewest to see if he likes me now.





: "Eh?  What the...?  I don't play with brats.  But you seem different.  You're not like the rest of those snotty-nosed brats.  What do ya want with me?"










: "I challenge you." ... to a pokémon battle!





: "Ah here you are!!!  Okay, but I don't want to hear anybody crying, get me!!!"
And then I play chinchirorin a bit.
...





: "Join our group."





: "Huh?  Join your group???  What group???  The Sowston Army, eh????  A leader eh?????  Huh?  You're the leader of the Sowston Army?????  I wonder about that...  Okay, here's what I'll do.  A competition!!!!!!  If you win 5,000 potch or more from me, I'll join your group!!!!  Okay?  Let's do it!!!!!"





: "He he, I'm not surprised.  Ya gotta be pretty damn lucky to become leader of whole army!!!" Relevantly, Riou has the second-highest luck in the game.  (Viki has the highest.  Viki always either has incredibly good luck or incredibly bad luck; she's never just average.)





: "Okay, a promise is a promise.  I'll join your band of merry fellows.  Glad you'll have me!!!"
[ Shilo joined the group! ]





: "Well, I guess I'll have to close up here.  I've got no regrets.  It's on to newer adventures!!!"





 Incidentally, there are some people in the Lakewest inn I'm going to steadfastly ignore because 1. their quest is painful with neither Stallion nor Viki and 2. I should make sure to have Fliktor with me when I say hi.

On that subject, I put Fliktor in my party when I get back to my castle and head off to Radat.





: "Huh?  What?  Never seen ears like mine before?  That's right, there aren't any other elves around here.  Me?  My name is Stallion.  I'm the fastest elf alive.  When I'm running away, that is.  When Greenhill was attacked by Highland, I was the only one that wwas able to escape the Highland soldiers.  I ran away and came all the way here.  Oh, by the way...  What do you want?"










: "Please join our group."





: "Yeah, well I'm in training anyway....."





: "Hey why don't we have a race.  Are you ready?" I don't actually know.





 Looks like I have actually fled from at least 50 battles!  (Letting things go counts as running away.)





: "Huff... huff... huff.  Wow.  I didn't know there were such fast humans.  Of course I did let you win...."
He runs around me, examining me.





: "Okay.  I've decided.  I'm going to join the Sowston Army too.  Of course I'll join.  Of course, it's only so I can study how you run so fast." ... So basically you're going to stare at my calves all day?  ... I guess I'm fine with that.
[ Stallion joined the group! ]

And now, actual plot for a bit, and then I'll diverge for Hix and Tengaar (and the remaining squirrels, if I'm lucky) next update.






 To the war room!  Pilika bounces when she sees us.





: "Yo!  Great results, eh, Leader?"





: "Of course!  It's cause I'm with you."





: [step up] "Well, as long as you're all right, everything's fine." Subtle as fuck.





: [boing, boing, runs over to me] ". . . . ."





: "Looks like she was worried about you too.  You sure are popular, Odessa!  Ha ha ha ha ha!"





: "Well done, Lord Odessa.  Gaining Two River as an ally is a big step forward, but I'm afraid we can't waste time rejoicing."





: "Did something happen, Mr. Strategist?"





: "Lord Odessa must be tired.  I'll explain in detail tomorrow...  Everyone get some rest, and report to the war room in the morning." SEE, I KNEW IT GOT CALLED THE WAR ROOM IN THIS GAME TOO
Shu walks off.





: "I wish he'd tell it to us straight..."
Fliktor walk off and fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 42 + Fitcher + Ridley + Tetsu + Hai Yo + Sid + Gabocha + Shilo + Stallion = 50 / 108 + Makumaku + Mikumiku
- Jowy Points: GJ CONQUERING GREENHILL
- Times Fainted: 1, unless I've forgotten some.
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Hix!  Tengaar!  Unicorns!  Shu-tastic cliffhangers!  Flik-sensei and his magical skills to talk to animals!


----------



## Espeon (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II -- NAME MY 幻水II CASTLE*

Hehe, I'd never used the Kindness rune. Guess I should have done! Also never noticed the thing about the empty barrel with something in it. You might want to change the thread title considering your castle is now named,  by the way! Keep up the good work. :D


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I...
I just realized

That Filk's name is Flik.
0_0


----------



## surskitty (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

This update's also a multi-parter!  ... It's also got three separate causes of 'what the fuck'.  I just.  I just work here, okay.

LAST TIME: Two River get!  ... But Jowy got Greenhill.  Fuck.






 It is morning!  Eilie is in what will now become her customary place in the morning: at my desk.  What the FUCK?
... [says hi.]





: "No, I don't have anything in particular to talk about, I was just wondering how you were doing...." Yeah that explains why you're in my room.

Oooh, my suggestion box got its first thing!
Apple sent a letter titled 'Thank you'.





 "Lord Odessa, I'll never forget how you helped me find the coin that day at the river.  Thank you.  -- Apple"

This is actually where I stopped at to go do half of the recruitments last update!  Oooh, time travel.

... Huh, Rina moved to the bar.
bar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Oh?  Odessa, it's you....  Be nice to my sister, hee hee.  The poor little thing is so shy." Yeah, that explains why she's in my room every morning.
And now she's left the bar.  So has Humphrey!  I find it neat how many of the stars of destiny wander around the castle.
On a whim, I check out the cemetary near the docks.  Sid's there, of course, and ...





 soldier: "Lord Odessa.....  This guy... he used to be in the same unit as me..." :( :( :(
The one in the top right corner is labelled as 'Daisy's grave'.  There's also one labelled 'Kyu's Grave', and 'Joe's Grave'.





 "Coffin 'Did that thing just move.....?'" HAHAHA

TO LAKEWEST because I make good decisions, but at least I have Stallion with me to make this less painful.





 Tengaar keeps hopping up and down.





: "Come on, are you a man or not?  If you want to become a real warrior quickly, this is the only way!"





: "But Tengaar, you're talking about intentionally putting ourselves in danger..." Poor you.





: "Oh, we'll be fine!  You're a warrior from Warrior's Village.  You mustn't show fear."





: [nervous] "It's not that.  I'm worried for you..."





: [annoyed] "But you'll protect me, of course!  Won't you?"





: [sweatdrop] "Well... Yes, but..."

Tengaar goes back to bouncing frequently.
I go say hi!  Fliktor pop out, and Tengaar is pinged!





: "Huh?  Ahhhh!!!!!  Mr. Flik!  Mr. Viktor!  You're ALIVE!?  I thought...  What happened!?" [cough]





: "Well we just had a little mishap."





: [pissed] "It's your fault!  We were almost killed cause of you!"





: "Mr. Flik!  Mr. Viktor!  You're alive!  I'm so glad..."  It's so Warrior's Village here.





: "Sorry, sorry!  I didn't mean to make you worry."





: "Hix, are you doing that ritual journey of manhood?" In which they learn how to look in their boxers for dongs.





: "Y... Yes."





: "Oh yeah?  Good luck!"





: "Mr. Flik, when will you be coming home to the village?" Errrr.





: "Huh?  M... me?  I... Uh..."





: "Shh, Hix, don't tease him!  Mr. Flik still hasn't completed his own journey to manhood!"





: [sweatdrop] ". . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Ha ha ha ha ha!  That must be embarrassing..."





: [bounce] "Well, Hix, let's go.  Follow the road to the South to get to Kobold Village.  Let's not dawdle!"
Tengaar walks out the building, then says...





: "Hey, I'll leave without you."





: [boing] "H... Hold on Tengaar!"
And he nervously runs out.





: "They're in quite the rush, eh."





: "They haven't changed a bit."

Before I head off to follow them, I head to the overworld between Greenhill and the Forest Path to Matilda, since hey, squirrels.  Mekumeku get!  Mekumeku is the green ranger, btw.





 Aaaaand to this little clearing south of Forest Village for Mokumoku.
Haven't found him yet, so I head to Forest Village to see if the people there now want to join me.





: "Hey there!  Well, I haven't been able to find any strong fighters anyway.  Hey, hey, Odessa, do you know any?"





 She wanders off the map if you say "How 'bout that guy..."





: "What about me?"





 [tonfa spin]





 I'm fucking awesome.





: "Wow!!!  Amazing!!!!  Yeah, yeah!!  Even I can tell how strong you are!!"
And I put them away.





: "Thank you so much!!  Now all I have to do is find my master!!"
[ Wakaba joined the group! ]





: "Let's go, Odessa!!  I think my master may have gone to Matilda!!"  And he is, in fact, in Rockaxe, but only if Wakaba's not in your party.  Can't actually recruit him until Tinto.
Fuck, she joined my party.  No Mokumoku for right now, I guess!
An old man in the trading post (I stopped in to buy some salt and sugar to give to Hai Yo) gave me an Old Book Vol. 6.





: "Oh, hi there, Odessa.  It's been a while.  Hey... did I ever tell you...  I used to have a little field near Muse, you know.  During the battle between the Highland Army and those mercenaries, my field was trampled...  Somehow I was able to run all the way here...  I'm no good at anything but gardening, though, so they're always mad at me here."





: "I'd like to have another field to work in someday."










: "Then come to Sewer Castle."





: "Sewer Castle??  Where's that??"
Fade out.





: "Wow, really?  I didn't know.  I mean, I knew the war was still continuing, but... out here in the country, you know...  Anyway, would it really be okay for me to come?  Oh, but..."





: "I'm sorry, Odessa...  I can't go.  The village elder needs me, and..."
village elder: "Tony."
He walks in.  Tony jumps.





: "Oh, Mr. village elder, sir!!  I'm sorry, I wasn't ignoring my duties..."
elder: "I know, Tony.  Don't worry about me.  Go on with young Odessa here."





: "R, really, sir? . . . . . . . But, after you took me in and all..."
elder: "It's the middle of a war.  Of course I took you in!  Tony, if you join the Sowston Army, then the war will end that much quicker.  That will be more than enough payment for me."





: "Thank you so much, sir."
[ Tony joined the group! ]





: "Odessa!  I promise, I, I'll do my best!!  To end this war as soon as possible!!"  Yay, we have food.
Fade out.
village elder: "Well then, Lord Odessa, please take care of Tony."
village elder: "Hey, how's Tony doing?  Oh yeah, could you give this to him the next time you see him?  Thanks a bunch." [ You got Spinach seedling ]
Well, since getting Mokumoku is not currently in the cards, back to Hix and Tengaar I go!






 Hix is walking up to Tengaar.





: "Look, look, this is it!  This must be Kobold Village."





: "H... Hold on....  Can't we just rest for a bit?"





: [bounce] "What are you saying?  Real men don't whine like that!"





: [backs up] "You bought all that stuff, so the bags are heavy....."





: "Well we might need it for the Test.  C'mon let's go."
Tengaar runs off.





: "W... Wait up!"
And Hix slowly follows.

kobold: "So, how is Gengen doing?  I am Gengen's rival.  We are both great Kobold heroes, but I must remain here to protect this town."
Aww, there's a kobold who wants to go to Greenhill.
kobold: "Mmm...  Something smells good... (sniff sniff)...  Is that chocolate I smell?" I've laced your food with a lethal amount of theobromine.
kobold: "Obviously, Collars are only suited for us Kobolds."  The game calls them 'necklace's though.
kobold: "No, Jam, Jam, JAM!  You have to eat bread with jam!  There's simply no question!  Jam!"

This kobold has a 'Barrel full of flutes'.











: "This must be the Chief's house.  Don't you understand, Hix?  This is where you take the Test of the Unicorn!"  What is it with this game and unicorns?





: [backs away] "Do I really have to do this?" Yes.





: "Of course you do!  I want you to become a real man!"  DO YOUR TRADITIONAL SIDEQUEST OF PERIL, HIX.  ... Or follow Flik's lead and spend eight years theoretically doing it.
They go into the house.

kobold: "You mustn't go to the forest!  The big, white, scary, hideous monster will swallow you whole."





 "Large mortar!!"  [ You got Exertion ] Exertion runes are weapon runes that raise your attack power each round, up to a max of doubling it on round four.  Hix comes with one permanently attached.  They're not really that good.
-- agh!  I just noticed I have a sound set with me.  I could've gotten Connell when I went to Forest Village!  Oh well, I'll pick him up when I go off for Mokumoku again.

I go into the chief's house, and they're talking to a really old kobold.





: "That's why we came all this way!"
CHIEF: "I know, but..."





: "Let's just go back, Tengaar.  Forget this whole Test..."





: [bounce] "What are you talking about!?  A Unicorn will only appear in front of a 'Noble Warrior and a Pure-Hearted Maiden'.  If you pass the Test, it proves that you're a real warrior!"
CHIEF: "Well that's such an old custom.  We really don't do that anymore....  And it's dangerous in the forest!  Even our villagers aren't allowed in..."





: "How can you say that...."
CHIEF: "Well, you came all this way, so I must insist you and your companions stay the night here."
They look at me, and I go ?





: ". . . . . . . . . ."





: "Well, I guess we can't refuse that offer.  Mmm... It'll feel good to finally take a load off."





: [bounces, then walks over to Hix] "Why are you so tired?  You were barely carrying anything!  At this rate, they'll never let you back into the Warriors' Village.  I give up!" If only.
CHIEF: [ping] "The Warriors' Village?"
Fade out.

[BGM: none; crickets]
Hix and I are talking!





: "Oh...  Odessa, was it?  I'm sorry to pull you into this whole mess..."





 I'd be angry too, if I had to be near Hix.





: "What's the point of this trip?"
[BGM: Theme of a Moonlit Night]





: "We were born in the Warriors' Village, and as is our custom, I have to go on a quest for my manhood to be recognized.  Tengaar wants to make me a great warrior, so that's what she's so excited about...  She's really...  a very nice girl.  I think maybe... she's too nice."
Long pause.  Hix steps away from me, lost in thought.





: "This isn't the first time I've had doubts.  I wonder if I can really be a warrior...  I just can't get into the idea of having to fight...  But if I say that to Tengaar, I know she'll get angry..."
Fade out.

[BGM: none, birds]





 Did I pull an Eilie.
[BGM: We Are Number Wuff!]





 Tengaar is in bed, and Hix is terrifed!





: "Tengaar!  Tengaar!  Wake up!  Tengaar!!!!"










: "It's too early for this..."
CHIEF: "Oh, Lord Odessa, It looks like you're okay, eh."





: [hop] "What about Tengaar?  What happened to Tengaar?"
CHIEF: "Well... That's... It's... How to say it..."
Long pause.





: "Ah-HEM!!!" Tengaar I love you for this arc
CHIEF: [bounce and ping] "Eh?  Oh, yeah, that's it!  It's the Curse of the Unicorn..."





: [BOLTS OVER TO VILLAGE CHIEF] "The Curse of the Unicorn?"
CHIEF: [steps up] "It's uh...  It's... It's a very terrible curse...  It's because she spoke too freely about the Unicorn Test.  This girl may never open her eyes again...."





: [FREAKS OUT] "B... But... Isn't there a cure!?"
Long pause.
CHIEF: "A cure, hmmm...  Uh... What was that..."
He walks over to Tengaar (probably so she can give him his cue ...) and then back.
CHIEF: "Oh yes!  There is one way!  You have to bring the Blue Stone, Red Flower, and Green Bell to the Unicorn's tree in the forest."





: [SO INTENT.] "Where are these items!?"
CHIEF: [ping ping ping] "Uh, ummm...  The Blue Stone...  Lesse...  Ah, that's right!  I think maybe I heard they were selling it at the Item Store in South Window..." And this gets into why I wanted Viki or Stallion for this arc.  Fucking fetch quests.





: "The South Window Item Store!  Let's go right away!  Please come with me, Lord Odessa!"










: "Why in a Item store...?"
CHIEF: "Huh?  Th... That's..."





: "Let's hurry, Lord Odessa!  To the South Window Item Store!"
Hix then drags me out the door.  I thought I got enough of that with Nanami!
[ Hix joins party ]

Ladida, I head through my castle and intend on dropping off some things with Hai Yo, but accidentally go through the wrong door and trigger a _*COOKING BATTLE*_





YU KUM: "I heard a rumor, but I didn't think you were really here.  I'm shocked!!  Hai Yo!!!!!" ... This chef's name is Yu Kum.  No, seriously.  _Seriously_.





: [bounce and ping] "What the...  Who are you anyway!" ONE OF THE MANY ASSASSINS OUT TO KILL MY CHEF
YU KUM: "My name is Yu Kum.  I'm travelling around the world to become the greatest chef!!!  Hai Yo, I challenge you to a cooking contest!!!!  If you win, I'll give you my closely-guarded family recipe!!!  Do you accept!!!"





: [looks around nervously] "What should I do, Lord Odessa???"





 Guh, it's not like I was doing anything anyway.





: "Good luck, Hai Yo!"
YU KUM: "Just what I'd expect from the leader of the Sowston Army!!!  Okay, it's a contest!!!  Hai Yo!!!"





: "Guess I've got no choice..."
[BGM: Bright Curtains ~ The Cooking Duel]





 My judges today are Sid, Stallion, Gabocha, and Millie!  Fuck, no one I know off the top of my head.  I think Sid and Gabocha both love meat?  Thankfully, Yu Kum is a really shitty cook.
FU TAN CHEN: "Hello everybody and welcome!  Now let's get started with today's cook-off!  I will be your host today.  My name is Fu Tan Chen."
He takes a bow.
FU TAN CHEN: "First, I'd like to introduce today's panel of judges."
FU TAN CHEN: "The strangest characters at Sewer!  Strikes fear into the heart of kids.  The Winger, Sid!!!"





: "Hee hee hee hee hee"
FU TAN CHEN: "This strange elf spends most of his time running in circles!!  It's no wonder he'll eat pretty much whatever you put in front of him.  It's Stallion!!!!"
FU TAN CHEN: "How are Kobold tastebuds?  Straight from Kobold Village, home of delicious food, it's Gabocha!!!"
FU TAN CHEN: "Could it be that she got to be as sweet as she is by eating nothing but sweets?  It's Millie!!!"
FU TAN CHEN: "These 4 judges will be evaluating today's dishes!!!  Okay, now let's introduce our challenger!!!!!!  Today's challenge is!!!!!!" 
He raises his arm as Yu Kum walks onscreen and takes a bow, to a polite amount of applause.
FU TAN CHEN: "Chef Yu Kum!!!"
FU TAN CHEN: "And now the person we've all been waiting for.  Our Army Chef Hai Yo!!!!!"





 Hai Yo steps up under three spotlights with a special theme.
FU TAN CHEN: "The judgement will be based on 3 dishes.  Now please take your places and get ready to cook."
[BGM: Cooking Choices]
I have to pick an appetizer, main course, and dessert, depending on my recipes I've collected and which condiments I've given Hai Yo.  He's got Sugar, Salt, Soy Sauce, Mayonnaise, and Red Pepper, so I guess I've got everything already, huh.
Salad plus Salt makes Pickled Cabbage, BBQ Meat Bun plus Salt makes Ginger Beef Bun, and Ice Cream plus Sugar is Pudding.  Sounds good to me!
FU TAN CHEN: "It looks like they're ready.  Okay, go ahead and cook.  C'mon everybody, let 'em hear it!
[ Let the Cook-off Begin!!!]
[BGM: One-Minute Showdown]





 Fuck you, I'm a chef.










 Waiting for the crock pot.





 NEEDS MORE SALT 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fade out.
FU TAN CHEN: "It looks like they've finished cooking all 3 dishes."
[BGM: Bright Curtains ~ The Cooking Duel]
FU TAN CHEN: "First, let's see what the judges thought of the challenger's appetizer."
[ Tomato Soup ]
FU TAN CHEN: "Okay, show us your scores!!!!"





 2, 5, 1, 2.  FU TAN CHEN: "We've got some pretty good scores here."
Fade out.
FU TAN CHEN: "Now let's see how they judged the champion's appetizer."
[ Pickled Cabbage ]
FU TAN CHEN: "Okay, show us your scores!!!!"
4, 5, 4, 3.
FU TAN CHEN: "Great scores!!!"
Fade out.
Blah blah, Yu Kum made Szechuan Gyoza, which got 2, 5, 1, 2; I made Ginger Beef Bun, which got 3, 5, 2, 1; Yu Kum made Green Salad, which got 3, 2, 2, 2; I made Pudding, which got 2, 5, 1, 5.  Huh, Gabocha hates pudding.
FU TAN CHEN: "The judging is complete.  Let's see how those scores total up."
[ DRUMROLL ]
I got 40 to his 29!
FU TAN CHEN: "As you can see, the winner of today's cook-off is our champion, Chef Hai Yo!!!!!"
[ Victory! ]
FU TAN CHEN: "Well I'm afraid it's time to say goodbye for now.  Thanks for joining us and we'll see you next time.  Buh-Bye!!!"
He takes a bow, and fade out!

YU KUM: "Your reputation is well deserved, Hai Yo.  You're as great a chef as they say."
He steps forward.
YU KUM: "This is my family recipe, handed down from generation to generation.  You beat me fair and square, so it's yours now."
[ You got 'tomato soup recipe'. ]





: "Thanks a lot!!!"
YU KUM: "Farewell, Hai Yo!!!!  I look forward to the day when we will meet again!!!  Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!"
Fade out.

... So ... that was random as hell!  Since I can, I kick Wakaba out of my party.





 Well, that's subtle.  I wonder what a Kobold's doing in South Window!
shopkeep: "Hiya, welcome."





: "Ummm.....  the Blue Stone......"
shopkeep: "Eh?  Already?  Ah, I mean, yes, we have it.  Right this way."





: "Great.....  Lord Odessa, I'll pay for it.  Umm, how much?"
shopkeep: "Uh well.....  How about 50 potch....  No, 30 potch."





: "Huh?  Really?  Okay......... there ya go."
shopkeep: "Thanks a lot.  Come again."





: "Okay, that's one of 'em...  Let's hurry back to the Chief of Kobold Village."
I head through Kuskus this time to see if the blacksmith's leveled up (no) and to give Kindness to Odessa (which, _without even using the Kindness trick_, changes Rioudessa's ATT score from 138 to 236 ...  Why didn't you use that at all, Espeon?), and boat back to Lakewest ...  Ladida, at Kobold ...





: "Here's the Blue Stone.  This is it, right?"
Pause.
CHIEF: "Ah, yeah, that's it, that's it!  Excellent work.  Okay, the Red Flower is next.  The Red Flower is... ummm..."
Pause.





: "HACHOO!"
CHIEF: [ping!] "Oh, now I remember!  It's in the Cave of the Wind, south of Sewer Castle." I did say I'd need to kick myself if I did this without Stallion or Viki.





: "Now it's the Cave of Wind..."










: "But she just sneezed..."





: "Wait for me, Tengaar!  I swear that I will save you!  Lord Odessa, let's go!"
And he drags me off again.  It sure is great Shu doesn't expect me in the war room anytime soon, otherwise this would be really rude.  (At least I'm not pulling a SuikoV: 'I'm sorry, Lucretia; I couldn't prevent the Godwins from burning down Lordlake because I was busy bankrupting our allies.  The beavers wanted to buy tea, you know?  Who am I to stop them?  (Let's ignore that the entire country's tea supply is in our coffers.)'






 The kobold backs out of the Cave of the Winds slowly, then goes ! when he sees us.  He then slowly slinks away, sweatdropping.  Hix doesn't notice.





 Right inside the cave is the flower.





: ! "There it is!!!  This is it, right Odessa?"










: "It wasn't here before...."





: "Okay, we've got the Red Flower now.  Now we just need the Green Bell."






 TENGAAR, YOUR COVER!  She bolts back to the bed.





: "Here!  The Red Flower!"
CHIEF: "Oh!  That was quick!"





: "Yeah, so where's the Green Bell?"
CHIEF: "The, uh, Green Bell is in the sewers beneath Two River City.  Good luck, Fledgling Warrior."





: "Alright!"










: "Was she just out of her bed...?"





: "Okay!  Next is the Two River Sewers.  We need to hurry!"
And, of course, he drags me out.

I detour to Forest Village! ... ... ... Connell doesn't like my sound set yet.  Huh.  AAAAAAAND MOKUMOKU GET \o/  I'll now have a new save icon.  Fuck yeah!  Also a modified ending.





: "What's your business with me!!!"





: "Hey, join our group."





: "No, no, no!!!  I won't join you!  It will never happen!!!..." But I want you in my army!






 The bell rings when the kobold drops it.





: "Lord Odessa!  I just heard a bell!" Yes, you did.










: "Uh...  Yeah..."
Hix walks over most of the way to it, and stops.





: "The Green Bell must be nearby..."





: ! "Th... There it is!"
He picks it up.





: "All right!  Now I can save Tengaar.  We did it!  Lord Odessa, let's hurry back to Kobold Village!" It's good I already didn't have any respect for you.

I get to the chief's house, and ...





: "Tengaar!  Here, it's the Green Bell!!!  Now we can... Wha?  Tengaar???"
He looks around frantically.
CHIEF: "I'm sorry... She is gone."





: [FREAKS OUT] "Where did she go!?!?"
CHIEF: "Probably to the Unicorn Woods...  If you take all three items deep into the forest and fight the Unicorn, you should find her."





: "Fight the Unicorn..."
CHIEF: "I've told the Forest Guards.  But beware, Young Warrior, the Woods are full of monsters.  If you are not a 'Noble Warrior,' the Unicorn will take your life.  You need to think about that."

Off to the forest!





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . I'll be okay. . . I must save Tengaar. . . She's all that matters. . .   Let's go . . . Lord Odessa."
*DON'T GRAB ANY TREASURE IN THIS FOREST.*  Well, really it's a chest near the entrance that matters, but it's almost all shitty anyway.  Some of the treasure shares a memory address with a sheep, and a sheep is way more useful than a necklace.
... oh shit
I accidentally picked up Recipe #12 (it's a drop in this location) and quicksaved too recently to undo that.  If I give that to Hai Yo or Barbara anytime before getting Recipe #34, I can't get that one.  Oh well.  It's not a big deal.  Pretty much no one manages to get recipe 34.  Fuck it, I'll use a cheat code to stick it in my inventory.





 Hix is pinged by Tengaar and the kobolds!





: "T... Tengaar?"





: [ssteps up] "Wow, you made it all the way here!  Running all around for my sake, crossing the woods safely...  You're already a great warrior."





: "Great warrior. . . Was this all just a . . ." Did you just notice this was a ploy.





 RIOUDESSA YOU ARE THE STUPIDEST ASS





: "This was all a ruse!?" NO.  REALLY???





: [walks over to Hix] "I'm sorry, Hix."
CHIEF: "The Holy Warrior Klift, who founded the Warriors' Village, is a legend here.  When I heard you were from there, I offered to help this young lady."





: [boing] "Then, then...  What about the Blue Stone, the Red Flower and the Green Bell?"
CHIEF: "Ho ho ho.  Of course, I had the villagers help me by placing those items.  I havn't heard anyone talk about the Test of the Unicorn since I was a child.  It's just an old, old fairy tale." He does say 'havn't'.





: 「Don't be so sure, Chief of the Kobolds.....」  WTF
[BGM: Sedition]
CHIEF: ! "Huh! ! ! ! !"





 HI SIGFRIED.  Well, he's not named yet, but he's Sigfried.





: "A... a ... u, u, unicorn!!!!"
CHIEF: "Ah....  Ahhhh..."
kobolds: "Uwaaaahh!!!  It's the Unicorn!!!!!"
kobolds: "We'll be eaten!!!"
THEY BOLT.





: 「Are you a 'Maiden'?」





: [HIDES BEHIND HIX] "Wh... what if I am?"





: 「I will take you...」





: "Y... you can't!!!  Tengaar is...!"
Sigfried rears up on his hind legs, horn glowing, and lightning strikes around us.





: 「What will you do?」





: "Uhhh..."





: 「You will try to stop me?」 [steps up]





: "Hix!!!" [boing]





: [steps up] ". . . . . . . . . . . . I . . . I probably can't win. . . . I probably won't ever be a warrior. . . But . . . But. . . But. . . I . . . I will protect Tengaar!!!  I have sworn it!!  On this sword!!"
He steps forward, and the unicorn vanishes.





: 「Noble Warrior, Pure-Hearted Maiden, I wish you both good fortune. . .」





: [steps up to Hix]

We're now back in the chief's house!





: "Well, that was quite a surprise."
CHIEF: "I never thought the Unicorn would actually appear."





: "Heh he.  But you did it, Hix!  You've been acknowledged as a Warrior by the Unicorn!"





: "Yeah. . . now we can go back to the village"





: "What do you mean?  Sir Odessa helped you so much, we have to repay that debt."





: "Eh?  Eh?  Eh????" Hi, Nanami.





: [walks over to me] "What I mean is that...  Hix and I...  Well...  How about we join your party?"










: "Well. . ."





: "Well, If Lord Odessa says it's okay."





: "Well. . . It's just. . ."





: "You need to come too, Hix." That's what she said.





: "Lord Odessa, I, Tengaar, and the Warrior Hix will join the Sowston Army in the name of the Warriors' Village.  Thank you for having us."





: "It's... It's an honor, Lord Odessa."





: "Well, Mr. Odessa.  We will go ahead to the Sewer Castle.  Well, let's go."
Tengaar walks off.





: "W... Wait, Tengaar!!"
And he bolts!
[ Hix joined the group! ]
[ Tengaar joined the group! ]

BACK TO PLOT.  Or, wait, a thought:





 At the Muse-Greenhill border is a girl and her robot.





: "Look, I'm telling you, I need to get through this gate, okay?" Hi, Meg!





: [backs up] "Well..."





: [walks up to Highland soldiers and jumps] "I'm going that way.  Get it?"
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Yeah, ya told me that plenty of times already.  So... just what is that thing, anyway?"





: [nervous] "Eh?  Um...  Th, this is... a barrel.  That's it, it's a barrel."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Well, that's a pretty darn weird barrel, if ya ask me.  Whatever.  Go back the way ya came, girl!"





: [boingboingboing] "Hey, hey, I need to get through here!  I'm on an adventure.  Yes, indeed, adventures calls."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Adventure??  Hmph!  Go on, girl!  Go home!" But Lenankamp is _far away._





: [pissed] "Ooooh!  So it's come to this.  I haven't mentioned this yet, but I'm a trickster!  Well, a tricks, anyway.  Know what we do?  We make clockwork machines to beat people like you up.  That's what Gadget here is for.  My uncle Juppo made him."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Gadget?"
She walks over to Gadget.  Gadget's name in Japanese is からくり丸, by the way.





: "He's disguised as a barrel right now.  GO!!  Beat him up, Gadget!!"
Pause, while Meg is nervous and then sweatdrops.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Huh??"





: "Eh?  Wha?  Wha?"
She kicks it a bunch.





: "Hey, hey, Gadget!!  Come on, quick, beat him down!!"
The soldiers step up.  The gadgets do nothing.





: [nervous] "Come on, come on, I'm begging you, Gadget!!  Quick, quick!!"
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Hmph.  So this is what a 'trickster' does, huh?  Impressive."
Fade out.  Meg is pissed at Gadget and over by me.





: "Ooooh!!  Why won't you help me, Gadget?"





: "I AM NOT A TOOL FOR FIGHTING."





: [backs up] "Ooohhhh..."





: [ping!  turns to me] "Huh?  Who're you?  I'm telling you, you can't go any further."










: "This is unfortunate..."





: "Eh?  Th, thanks.  Yeah, just awful.  He won't listen to me at all.  By the way, My name's Meg.  I'm on my trickster training.  Uncle Juppo promised to teach me, but...  He sayd, 'You need to see more of the world to be a true trickster.'  He gave me Gadget, at least, and now I'm on an adventure."





: "Right, Gadget?"





: [comes over to me] "INFORMATION PROCESSING COMPLETE.  GREETINGS, LORD Odessa, LEADER OF THE Sowston ARMY."  Haha, doesn't capslock it.





: ! "Wh, what?!  You're Odessa?  Hey, Gadget, did you hear that?!"





: ". . . . ."





: [bounce bounce] "Then, then, we could be fighting in a real army!!  Are you hearing this, Gadget?!"  Somewhere, Tir is facepalming.





: ". . . . ."





: "I've decided!!  I've decided, Gadget!!"





: "WE'RE GOING TO JOIN THE Sowston ARMY?"





: [bounce] "Yeah!!  You catch on pretty quick, Gadget!"





: "YOUR PATTERNS ARE EASY TO PREDICT.  STILL, JOINING THE Sowston ARMY IS A GOOD IDEA."










: "But I haven't even asked..."





: "Don't worry, we won't ask for money or anything.  It'll be another adventure.  And you kinda resemble Uncle Juppo, somehow...  You seem pretty cool.  Okay, just leave it to Meg and Gadget!!"





: "IT IS AN HONOR TO MEET YOU, LORD Odessa."
[ Meg joined the group! ]
[ Gadget joined the group! ]





: "All right, let's go, Gadget!!"





: "ROGER."
And off they go.

OKAY, NOW FOR _ACTUAL PLOT_

In the war room is Shu, Apple, Flik, Pilika, Nanami, Viktor, and Fitcher.





: "We've been waiting for you, Lord Odessa."





: [steps up] "So what's the bad news you promised yesterday?"
[BGM: Sedition]





: "Greenhill has fallen to the Kingdom of Highland." Yeah, you didn't think Jowy was going to die offscreen like that, did you?
Everyone not Apple, Shu, or Viktor jumps.





: "... Not again..."





: "Greenhill is lost, eh... But how did they take Greenhill while most of their forces were in Two River..."





: [steps up] "The troops that captured Greenhill apparently number only 5,000 men."





: "Wait a second... you can't be serious!  Greenhill's got to have at least 7,000 soldiers of its own...  You're saying they couldn't defeat a force of only 5,000?" :) ... Also I like how they're talking about a university having an army.





: "I've no idea what tactics they used, but they must have been brilliant...  Their commander is apparently the leader of Highland's Fourth Army, and Solon's replacement.  This is not a man to be taken lightly." HOW DOES I FIGHT TEACHERS





: "Then what should we do?  We can't just stand back and watch."  I bet Rioudessa would stand back and watch Jowy any day, if you know what I mean.





: "Even with the help of the Two River forces, the Sowston Army doesn't have enough manpower to retake Greenhill."





: "Are we giving up?"





: "It appears we'll have to.  However, we will get the acting mayor of Greenhill, Teresa, to safety." I like Teresa, even if she's dumber than rocks a lot of the time.





: "Teresa??  Why?  I'm surprised to hear a realist like you say such a thing." ... Does Viktor *want* to throw Teresa out under a boat?





: "The true mayor of Greenhill, Alec Wisemail, has been seriously ill for many years.  Therefore, the handling of the city's affairs has fallen to Teresa.  In this capacity, she has gained immense popularity, and has become something of an icon among Greenhill's citizens.  If we can get Teresa out of Greenhill, we can expect the co-operation of the populace when the time comes to retake the city.  Likewise, it will simply create more problems for us if the Highland Army is able to keep her under their thumb.





: "I see...  So Teresa is a major morale-booster for the people of Greenhill...  So, then, how are we gonna bust her out?"





: "Greenhill is essentially a college town, and students from countries all over the continent come to study there.  I don't think the Highland Army's occupation will stop that.  Therefore, Lord Odessa and a few others will sneak into the city, pose as students, and rescue Teresa.  As for how to get in...  Fitcher, I'll leave that to you." whaaaaaaaat.  Everything about this arc is ridiculous.
[BGM: Tactics]





: [boing] "What?  M, me, sir...?  Y, yes, I suppose I can...  I've got a lot of friends in Greenhill.  I'll work something out...  Whew... I'm worked too hard...  When will I be able to get some rest...?"





: [walks over to be pretty much on top of Flik, wow] "All RIGHT!  Let's go!!"





: [steps up] "Wait a second...  who said you could come?"





: [runs over to Nanami and spins, then whistles] "...!!" You're a bit young to be a college student, aren't you?





: [sweatdrop] "Wait, wait, wait..."





: "Whew...  It doesn't matter how many come, since you're meant to be students.  Also, only you youngsters should go...  It'll make things look less suspicious."





: "Flik, I want you to go with Lord Odessa." Shu, even if Flik's really hot (which, judging by a lot of the cast, he is), he's in his thirties....





: ! [BACKS UP.] "Me?"





: "You will be their bodyguard... and their leader." Hey, Flik always follows Odessa's orders.  It's like his calling.





: "Me... their leader...?"
Nanami and Pilika start dancing around Flik and whistling or singing or something.





: "Yay!  Teacher Flik, Teacher Flik!!"  FLIK-SENSEI~~~
Flik stares at them until they stop dancing around him.  This takes a while.





: "Whew... please, just don't call me 'Teacher...'"  Aww, does being Flik-sensei make him feel old~?  He's only twice Nanami's age!
[ Pilika joins convoy ]
[ Flik joins party ]
[ Nanami joins party ]





: "Lord Odessa, please select your members.  As Fitcher said, only those of appropriate school age should go.  Also, once you enter Greenhill, you will not be able to change members.  Choose carefully."
OKAY, GUYS, PICK MY PARTY.  THEY DETERMINE A LOT OF DIALOGUE, SO IT ACTUALLY SORT OF MATTERS.
APPLICABLE AGED PARTY MEMBERS: Hix, Tengaar, Futch, Eilie, Bolgan, Tuta, Millie, Shiro ?!, Gengen, Gabocha, Meg, Mukumuku ?!, Luc, Chaco, Wakaba.  Wait, only Mukumuku's available?  Not the rest of the squirrels?  AND I SPENT SO LONG COLLECTING THEM FOR THIS OCCASION.  ;_;

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 50 + Wakaba + Tony + Hix + Tengaar + Meg + Gadget = 56 / 108 + squirrel squad
- Jowy Points: We gotta clean up his messes ...
- Times Fainted: 1, probably
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: My name is Schtolteheim Reinbach III, and I am the worst person to ever put in charge of children.


----------



## Espeon (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

You need to pick Shiro and Mukumuku! :D Definitely them.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

What are these 'squirrel' things? I've never heard of them.

I second Espeon, even though he's posting in front of a children. The bastard.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Yeah, I was definitely thinking of Mukumuku and Shiro, but that still leaves one slot!  Inclined towards Luc or Meg.  I'll start on that update tomorrow.

Haaah, I hadn't explained what Mukumuku, Makumaku, Mikumiku, Mekumeku, and Mokumoku were, had I?





 Here they are!  Mukumuku is red, Makumaku is blue, Mikumiku is pink, Mekumeku is green, and Mokumoku is yellow.


Okay, this Suikogaiden interlude is going to be a lot shorter than the previous one because I have trouble giving a shit.  I didn't manage while playing the game, and it's not going to be any easier while summarising it.

FULL SCRIPT I'm not really doing much editing this time; just picking snippets I care about at all Once again, all of the images from the first game (it's big), (and all of them from the second game (likewise).)

LAST CHAPTER, IN IMAGES BECAUSE I REALLY DON'T GIVE A SHIT





 Elza with her gun at Nash's head





 Nash and Elza camping, because they're Friends Now.





 Elza reminiscing about herself, Clive, their ex-boyfriend, and a dog.





 Further Reminiscence (MEMORIES IN SEPIA ~~ FAR AWAY, SO PURE ~~ we will always be friends in my heaaaaaaart).  Wow I would've guessed Clive'd be a stick.  Then again, this is Suikoden: the character designers for I-III very clearly appreciate beef.





 Culgan pissed because Nash poisoned Seed





 And, in an alternate timeline, Wakaba being nonchalant about Ayda (we haven't met her yet) shooting arrows at his head.

Either way, Nash gets his ass kicked.

THIS CHAPTER ...

Nash had passed out in the forest, and ~a student~ had found him!  So Teresa ordered someone at the inn, a woman named Yuri (she's not important), to take care of him.

Yuri comments about giving him 'three days' worth of breakfasts', since he'd been unconscious for a while, but he doesn't actually get much food!

YURI: "There have been poor harvests, and then there was that battle between Muse City and Highland, right?  We shipped a large amount of food off to Muse to help out in any way we could, as Greenhill only has volunteer militia - no real army of its own.  That was Lady Teresa’s decision, but then Muse fell so quickly..." Oh, good, the college doesn't have an army.  That would be weird.
NASH: "Teresa?  You mean the Mayor's daughter, Teresa?"
YURI: "Yes, that's her.  Mayor Alec is sick and bedridden, so right now Teresa is our acting Mayor.  You should thank her, too.  Lady Teresa was the one who brought you to this inn and paid a small deposit in advance for your stay here."
NASH: "If she hadn't paid on my behalf for the stay, what would have happened to me?"
YURI:"Fufu... who knows?"

Blah blah, he heads off to the university proper since the Greenhill mayor is also the principal, and he runs into _two students_.  

NINA: "You have to admit, that quiet guy is just perfect!"
STUDENT: "Really...?  I'm not so sure."
NINA: "He’s just so dreamy, and gives off this feeling... like he’s a prince from a far-off land or something."
STUDENT: "Come on, Nina, you always say stuff like that..."
NASH: "Excuse me, but could one of you tell me where the reception desk is?"
NINA: "No, he’s different from the rest.  I packed a lunch and gave it to him. *giggle* I wonder if he’s eaten it or not." Just don't steal his underwear and wash it.
NASH: "Um... er... The reception desk...?"
NINA: "Oh, that's right!  I need to go and get the box back from him!"
NASH: "Could you..."
NINA: "What do you want?!  Why do you have to be so loud?!"
NASH: "Uh, sorry."
NINA: "???"
NASH: "Sorry, I'm looking for the reception desk."
STUDENT: "Oh, the reception desk? It's over..."
NINA: "Hang on, you’re not from around here, are you?  The reception desk?  Leave it to me!  This way!  Over here, come on – hurry up!!!"
NASH: "Uh... wait a sec..."
STUDENT: "...Looks like Nina's at it again..."






 Nina really likes older men.
NINA: "Uh-huh. So your name is Mr. Nash.  Hey, is this blond hair the real thing?  It's not a wig, is it?"
NASH: "Hah! Why don't you give it a tug and see for yourself?" ... Kinky.
NINA: "Wow, really? Can I?"
NASH: "Ouch! Knock it off, kid!" YOU SAID SHE COULD
EMILIA: "Please keep it down out there.  Miss Nina... Ohh, not you again!" Suddenly, librarian.
NINA: "Oh! Miss Emilia!  I'm sorry.  Mr. Nash here has business with you."
EMILIA: "Oh my! Aren't you...?"
NASH: "Uh... well..."
EMILIA: "You are the one they found collapsed behind the school, right?  Are you feeling better already?"
NASH: "Ah, well... I'm alive, at any rate.  I thought I should at least come here and thank Lady Teresa.  Can I speak with her?"
EMILIA: "Yes, of course, but she’s a busy woman.  You’ll have to make an appointment - is that okay?  We’ll send word to the inn to which you were taken."
NASH: "All right.  Looks like I'll be troubling that inn for a little while longer."
EMILIA: "Hmm... when they brought you in, you were covered in mud, but you're pretty cute when you're cleaned up.  Why don't we go out for dinner sometime?"
NASH: "Huh?"
NINA: "Aaaaahh!  I found Mr. Nash first, you know!  You're breaking the rules!"
NASH: "..."
EMILIA: "...Young lady..."
NINA: "???"
EMILIA: "Oh, never mind.  But now you mention it, Lady Teresa is conducting negotiations at the Highland camp.  She should be returning soon, so you might catch her at the city gates if you want to meet her."
NASH: "Then I might be able to thank her.  It’s worth a shot."
NINA: "Wait, Mr Nash! I can show you the way!"

Teresa and Shin are talking to a very familiar Highlander:
ROWD: "Well then, please consider our offer.  It's not a bad deal, I think."
TERESA: "The only thing you "offered" was unconditional surrender and the requirement that Greenhill supply the Highland army until we're sucked dry!  And you know how the people would suffer... Have you no heart whatsoever?!"
ROWD: "There’s nothing we can do for the townspeople.  However, we can guarantee the safety of the Wisemail family.  Circumstance permitting, you may even be accepted into L'Renouille as a noble." t(-_-t)
TERESA: "The Mayor of Greenhill will not be so easily bribed into disgracing himself.  Now, if you'll excuse me..."
ROWD: "Oh my, you speak with such authority!  However, you face 15,000 elite troops of the Highland 4th Army.  Greenhill’s defenders number 7,000, and I understand they are a militia of townspeople.  I wonder how long they can hold out?"
TERESA: "--!"
SHIN: "Rowd-dono, I think it best that you return for today.  Highland and Greenhill currently have a truce.  In a state of war this would soon be Greenhill territory --- and my sword would be against your throat in a heartbeat."
ROWD: "...H-hmph!  Are you insulting me?  The truce for parley will only last until dawn tomorrow....  I should consider my options with more care, if I were you."
TERESA: "..."

Nash runs into Jude.

Blah blah, Nash goes back to the inn, runs into his old kismesis, Zaj.  Zaj says something about giving the Highland general some advice; I guess maybe 



Spoiler: SUIKO II SPOILERRRRRRS



he's the one who told Jowy that he should wander over to Kalekka and ask Leon to join his party


?  Zaj isn't very specific.  Apparently he's trying to make it look like Nash went MIA.
... ooooooooh, Nash thinks it's Zaj's fault Seed and Culgan tried to kill him.  Maybe not, re: spoiler, then.

Part of the militia arrests Nash because he's wanted by Highland and they figure maybe it'll give them more time; Teresa goes "If he's being hunted by Highland, he won't be long for this world if we hand him over.  I don't have the arrogance to negotiate with a person's life.  All of you, leave now."  Fuck yeah, Teresa.

Nash comments that if things keep going the way there are, Teresa's head will decorate the gates, and he wants to join Team Greenhill; Shin tries to kill him but claims he was only testing his abilities and then tells Nash he wants him to join Team Greenhill; Teresa is grumpy about this; Emilia says something about Nash being stuck in Greenhill while they're surrounded anyway, so it's in his best interests to help them win.

Alternatively, Nash tries to run away and Shin tries to recruit him.  'He knew that his lady would go bravely to her own death.  He also knew well that Greenhill had no chance of winning the battle.' :< Shin and Teresa

EITHER WAY (well, actually Nash can keep running away and then it's game over, congrats you skipped chapter 4), NASH JOINS TEAM TERESA AND TERESA GIVES A SPEECH

TERESA: "Please listen to me, everyone.  Two weeks have passed since the Kingdom's troops first laid siege to Greenhill.  Our supply situation is not yet desperate, but Muse has been lost and South Window is already in Highland's hands.  We have sent several messengers to the Matilda Knights, but perhaps they were captured on their way. Either way, the knights have not moved.  Some time ago, as you know, I went to negotiate with the Kingdom's army. Their terms would have placed Greenhill in a surrender where we would be required to yield all our supplies to their Army.  I myself found that too cruel a pill to swallow."
Pause.
TERESA: "I must ask you all a question. Would it be better to go down to the Highland camp and, while starving, turn our hands to the destruction of the other City-State members? Or should we fight here?!"
TERESA: "The right to decide what should be done with Greenhill lies in everyone's hands. Whether to fight or surrender, it is up to you.  I will, however, promise you this.  To those who will pledge to protect Greenhill to the best of their ability, I will be your ally, and I will give body and soul to support you."

'I was honestly pretty surprised that Teresa, who had seemed nothing more than a noble young lady, was able to give such an impressive speech.  Greenhill's entire military strength is surpassed by a single Highland soldier, so Teresa's presence could be one of the keys to victory.' Fuck you, Nash.

'A swell of voices rose calling for battle with the Highland army. Naturally, I'd asked Emilia to plant a few people to steer things in the right direction, but it looks like that wasn't even necessary.'

TERESA: "If there is a consensus, Greenhill will not yield to Highland and will choose the path of battle.  Is this all right?"
[ CHEER. ]
TERESA: "Very well, just as I made a promise to you, I also request a promise from everyone.  Until this battle is over, I will have you all follow my orders as acting mayor of Greenhill.  Men and women, young and old, must obey without question.  All of Greenhill will face this restriction."
TERESA: "Very well. I will now give everyone my first order as acting mayor."
TERESA: "From this moment forward, I will give command of all the armed forces of the City of Greenhill to a qualified person I have selected."
TERESA: "I nominate this man, Nash Latkje, for that position."
... The people of Greenhill aren't thrilled about following some hobo someone found in the woods.





 Nash gives a speech!
NASH: "I am Nash Latkje.  Acting Mayor Teresa hired me on as a strategist for seven million potch.  My family is distantly related to that of the Silverbergs, famous for their strategic prowess.  The dispute in the Queendom of Falena was quieted by my hands.  My assistance is worth a million troops." Somewhere, Lucretia is laughing maniacally.

'Beside me, Teresa's eyes were like dinner plates.  Of course, all of these were outright lies.'  [ FACEPALM ]

Nash then proves his military prowess by beating up random people in the militia.  (They volunteered to fight him, so he's not entirely an asshole.)  Then he starts on stratergery!

Blah blah, he has them turn in all of their weapons and armour and asks any blacksmiths to melt down the swords to make spearheads and tells Emilia to make dummies to put on the walls.
JUDE: "Er, yes. We did meet before, didn't we?  At the time, I didn't think you were a celebrated strategist worth a million men, though.  I thought you were just trying to get a view of Lady Teresa's face, same as me..."
NASH: "Errrr...."
JUDE: "Anyway, I'm Jude and I teach sculpture classes here.  For now, I can also do blacksmithing."


NASH: "Next up!  Are there any rune masters among you?"
JEANE: "I am Jeane and I teach rune magic at the Academy.  May I be of use to you?"
NASH: "Uh... ah, yes, of course." Distracted by boobs.
CONNELL: "I am Connell.  I'm studying to be a phonologist, but at the moment I'm also studying runes."
NASH: "I appreciate your help.  Now then..."
JEANE: "Well, we could assemble the pupils from my class to help out, I think... but how would we be helping, I wonder?"
NASH: "Uhhh ... Hmm... can you take all the rune crystals in Greenhill and convert them into scrolls?  If we turn them into scrolls, more people will be able to use them than if we were to just leave them as runes."
JEANE: "Teehee... that's true.  Is that the only favor you wanted to ask?" 
NASH: "Y-yes...  Your body... uh... could you... not stand here... er..." Jeane's everything is so Jeane that _her enemies_ have goodwill for her.  Watching random encounters take damage for her is hilarious.  Also common.
JEANE: "Teehee....  Okay, we'll begin immediately.  We don't have much time, right?"
NASH: "Those who remain--draw water from the city wells.  Place it strategically around the town...  Once that's finished, tear down all stone walls inside the town and carry the stones to the top of the East and West walls. To be in charge of this, I'll appoint..."
NINA: "Me! Me! Me! Me!  I'll take care of it!  Draw water, and gather stones on top of the walls.  I'll do it!"
NASH: "Uh... sure. I'm counting on you.  Everyone, please hurry. There's not much time left.  Once your work is finished, return here.  I'll give you your next set of orders."
TERESA: "Everyone, let's fight!  For victory!"

And off they go.
TERESA: "Mr. Nash, thank you very much.  We couldn't have done this nearly so well without your help."
NASH: "Ah... well...  Looks like my old man's training came in handy.  Never thought I'd ever need to use it back then, and I resented him for it."
TERESA: "My, my... ha ha."
TERESA: "... Mr. Nash, do you think we... do you think Greenhill can win?"
NASH: "... Frankly, I've used all the knowledge and spirit I can muster. We can only pray to the gods now."
TERESA: "Do you believe in gods?"
NASH: "There was a time when I did..."

HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Commander Rowd!  The scouts' report has arrived!"
ROWD: "You forgot something."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Huh?"
ROWD: "I said, you forgot something.  Think about what you just said."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Ah.  Yes, of course!  Acting Corps Commander Rowd!"
ROWD: "Hmmmph.  I'm a little disappointed that you didn't add "Lord" in there..."
They fall for Nash's ruse with the dummies!  gj Rowd

Blah blah, Nina's squad puts out fires caused by Team Rowd, blah blah spears, blah blah blah Nash has each group cast a Canopy Defense (stops one magic attack) when he predicts Highland's Furious Blow (level four lightning spell), but Connell isn't good enough to manage it!  So Nash tries.





 But Nash is shitty at magic, so Jeane ~lends him her power~ and probably magically destroys his brain, good going Jeane (it's not like he had anything to lose).

Alternatively, Kahn pops up and casts it.
KAHN: "My name is Kahn.  You, I presume, are Sir Nash Latkje?" He's going -dono, so.
NASH: "That's right... but how in the world did you know?"
KAHN: "I am of the Marley clan – vampire hunters by tradition.  I've been looking for information on the Founder, Lady Sierra, and arrived at your name.  We need to speak, but we can't do that if we're reduced to ashes, can we? I'll assist you."
NASH: "I appreciate it!  I'm counting on you!

Blah blah, they're ... keeping up with Team Highland, anyway, but Teresa gets injured!






 And then rescued by Stallion!  ... Teresa is really, really baffled.

Nash and Shin take their only two horses (horses they got from Matilda, even, so Greenhill really sucks) to go try to beat up Team Rowd!  Rowd comments that if his minions keeps sucking, there's no way he's not getting demoted.

Some of Zaj's minions try to beat the shit out of Nash!  (They'd just shoot him, but er :V only the Howling Voice Guild has guns, and Nash is currently not In Trouble with Harmonia, so.)  BUT





 GEORG PRIME DISAGREES, because he's goddamn _Georg Prime._  Georg Prime once held the Rune of Punishment.  Every time he cast a spell, the rune took damage.  



Spoiler: SUIKO II SPOILERSSSSS



Why can't you recruit Georg until after killing Luca Blight?  Because he wouldn't need 17 other people to back him up.


  Georg Prime once wore an eyepatch, because it was the only way he could feel like it was a fair fight.  (It wasn't.)  Hai Yo quakes in fear, for he has no recipe for cheesecake, but I bet Georg would be magnanimous enough to forgive him for his sins.  ...  As long as he gets a recipe soon.
NASH: "Who... are you?!"
GEORG: "I'm here to help, good swordsman of Harmonia.  I came to Greenhill to seek out a talented, famous young lady by the name of Teresa.  I had been hoping to obtain an audience, but all these Highland soldiers got in my way.  I was looking for an opportunity to strike.  In any case, who are these men? They're not Highland soldiers.  Are they from the Howling Voice guild?"
NASH: "How could you know...?"
GEORG: "I might not look it, but I've been to more than a few places, including Harmonia.  I understand what's going on there.  You're in a hurry, right?  I'll help you out."
NASH: "I appreciate it.  What's your name?"
GEORG: "Georg Prime. Well... I've been called a few. But this is my name now".
'Georg?  "Deathblow Georg"?  In Harmonia the man is a legend.  Who'd have thought that I'd run into him here of all places...?'

...
...
... So they get to where Rowd is and
SHIN: "Prepare yourself!"
ROWD: "W-wait!  I-I surrender!  That's right!  I lose!"
SHIN: "...What shall we do, Sir Nash?"
NASH: "If he surrendered, that doesn't mean we defeated the Highland army, but we might be able to use him as a hostage.  Tie him up, and let's return to Greenhill quickly."






 Jowy-taichou pops up and changes Nash's plans to RUN LIKE HELL.  Hi, Jowy!  ... Jowy's pretty annoyed at Rowd's incompetence.  Jowy, isn't this probably your first time being in charge.


BLAH BLAH BLAH, SHIT I DON'T CARE ABOUT
Apparently Nina watches Nash sleep on a regular basis.  She's really creepy.

They get a messenger from Matilda!  ... Matilda's party line is that HAHA they have no reports of Highland invading Greenhill suckers :')
But good news, everyone!  Highland released the captured Muse soldiers!  ... Nash is like 'this is a trap' and Teresa's like 'of course it's a trap, but I can't exactly leave them to die' 'Matilda's not going to do anything' 'then that's MORE reason to not let them die.'


You know what's not a good idea?  Doubling your population while under siege.  Particularly when you were _already low on food._  Particularly when the people new to the town are armed and the townsfolk aren't, really, because they already melted everything down to make spears.

And then some of the Muse soldiers and a few people from the militia take control over one of the food warehouses.  Some kids were in there!  Oh well, it just means hostages for the Muse soldiers who think Teresa's hiding food somewhere.

They demand Teresa exchange herself as a hostage in return for the kids' release.  ... Teresa goes through with it, because Teresa.

All of the Greenhill stars of destiny (and also Nash, who isn't a star of destiny in II, no shit) work on how to rescue her from the Muse soldiers (who plan on giving her over to Highland, because fuck you that's why).

CONNELL: "Sound rune... object of my oath and contract, medium of my technique, let your power fill the earth, and resound!"
CONNELL BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF EVERYONE MAGICALLY WTF dude you're a noncombatant now I wish you were a party member






 BUT SHIN, TERESA DOESN'T WANT TO BE RESCUED
BEING RESCUED INVOLVES BEING RESCUED
TERESA ALREADY DECIDED TO BE SELF-SACRIFICING
WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT

... Jeane.  Jeane, stop hitting on the random Muse soldiers.
JEANE: "My, my... so rude... Although... from time to time that's nice... a sweaty man like you...  Hard to say that you're good-looking, though..."
Sob charm rune _sob Jeane_

Yada yada, rest is pretty obvious from the game.


And now, some irrelevance:





 Not even Stallion can outrun a Georg on the prowl for cheesecake.





 Annallee and Shiro and Kinnison.  I guess this is more relevant for volume 1 chapter 2, but fuck it.





 Nina feeding cats.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Yo dawg, so I heard you like doubleposting.

I vote Luc.
Because his name is basically Luck, and you need Fortune on your side.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Haha, oops, changed my mind about posting the gaiden interlude just yet but you were already reading it by the time I found it the post(s) went through, so sigh.

Luc is like the opposite of lucky.  He has the lowest luck stat in the game in both I and II (his luck's merely very bad in III, though it's better than his party's melee fighter's).  Luc is to luck what Jowy is to common sense.  Luc is to luck what Viki is to people skills.  Luc is to luck what Leknaat is to stairs.  The point is, Luc is not going to get us any luck we want.

...
still, Luc it is!

Whoa, the internet is awesome.  I just patched my NA rom, which is good except for the fact that I use my PAL rom most of the time because it's less borked.  Pity they don't offer patches for the PAL version ...



> The code determines what byte the flag is in, so it can load it, then it determines what bit number within the byte will represent that recipe. If the bit is 1, then you already handed it over to Hai Yo. The problem is, they determine both numbers in a way that is incorrect, and then they use the incorrect numbers wrong by treating the bit number as the byte offset, and the byte offset as the bit number. When they initially calculate the numbers, it's done in such a way that one bit per byte seems not to exist (the last one), and the byte number comes up one off for many recipes. They compute the bit number, and forget that you don't find "bit 1" of byte 4 by right-shifting the value of byte 4 by 1, because that actually puts the second bit into the first position. It's a cavalcade of really dumb mistakes, and it's a miracle that any recipes drop at all after you give a few to Hai Yo.
> 
> This routine will determine that Recipe #34 is handed into Hai Yo if the third byte's 5th bit is set. This actually indicates Recipe #21, which is the one the Land Sharks in the Two River Sewers drop. The exact same routine is duplicated for Recipes #1-24, which are a different item type. For whatever reason, the flags are set properly, but checking them is a mess.


... Well, I don't have the land shark one, so actually maybe I'm fine?

LAST TIME: WE'LL DRESS AS COLLEGE STUDENTS.  FLIK, YOU CAN BE THE ONE WHO GOES TO CLASS IN PYJAMAS.
So Odessa, Flik, Shiro, Nanami, Luc, Mukumuku!  Sounds good to me.





: "We'll leave for Greenhill immediately.  After you've finished your preparations, meet us at the Greenhill gates."
Fitcher leaves.





: "Lord Odessa, Greenhill is north of Two River.  Please be careful." -- wait, you don't teleport me this time around?  Fuckhead!






: "Well, good luck Odessa.  You too, Flik."

Oh, hey, the suggestion box has stuff in it!
*Training*
"I don't mind if people keep dogs in the castle, but please ask them to feed and walk them in a timely fashion. -- Ridley"
*Bonaparte*
"Bonaparte is so cute.  When he saw this box, he wanted to pee on it, but I stopped him.  Tee hee hee.  -- Millie"

Haha I forgot where I was going and left the castle.
While heading to the docks, I stopped by the graveyard.  Viktor is currently standing in front of Daisy's grave.  (Have I mentioned how much I love that everyone wanders around the castle a little?  Because like, that's pretty awesome!  Particularly since _a lot_ of stars move around, and even a bunch of npcs do, too.  Everyone has a spot where they usually are, but there's usually at least one other place in the castle they could be at any point in time, and sometimes it's noticable enough that when I walk into the town, for example, Rina's not at her post.)





: "Huh?  What?  Me?  Oh, I just came to pay my respects, that's all." ; ;
Sometimes things like this happen, but I've never seen it:





 GENGEN IN YOSHINO'S LAUNDRY THING: "G, G, Gengen is K, Kobold warrior, so m, m, must be t, t, totally... c, c, c, c, c, clean...." GENGEN ON CLOTHESLINE: "Something..... different.... arf."






 I got bored and went fishing.





 What is it with tenkai and fishing, anyway?





 I mean, I guess Thomas isn't known to do it.





 But everyone else does.





 Fuck you, Yam Koo, squid is _delicious_.
I do have to wonder where they managed to get a blue folding chair.  Maybe it's Viki's fault.
-- WHY WAS THERE A STONEFISH IN LAKE DUNAN

For no particular reason, I drop by Coronet.  There are jerkwad Highland soldiers blocking me, but there's man in a purple kimono and white hakama I can talk to.





: "At this moment...... My heart floats in the sky.  Excuse me, I am meditating."


[BGM: Imprisoned City] :3 I love this BGM; I put it as my ringtone for people not on my contact list, actually.
In the forest outside Greenhill waits Fitcher!





: "Lord Odessa, I finished just in time.  Lord Flik, these are enrollment papers for the Academy.  They're three years out-of-date, so please tell the guards you were delayed by the war." 





: "Uh... yeah, sure...  Hey, Fitcher... you seem to be good with, uh, words... couldn't you help us out a little?"





: [spins] "I'm afraid I can't.  There are many in Greenhill that know my face."





: "Then I guess I have to go through with it... But what do we do once we're in?" Try not to let Jeane destroy your brain through smiling and giggling.  ... I wonder if the reason Viki's so out of it is too much time spent with Jeane.  I wouldn't be surprised.





: "I'm working on finding out Teresa's whereabouts.  When I know something, I'll get word to you somehow.  Until then, hang on."





: "Right, got it.  Okay, leader, let's go."





: [jump] "Wait a second, Flik!!  If you use the word 'leader' we'll be found out right away!  Look, there's a place for names on these papers...  Come up with some fake names and fill them in.  I'll leave it up to you."
Fitcher runs off.





: "What should we do, Odessa?  You come up with the names, I'm no good at this."
I name Rioudessa ☆☆☆☆☆☆, because.





: [hops] "Then, then, I'll be, I'll be... Yeah!  Maybe 'Beth?'"
[ ... names her Gremio.]





: [spins] "Wha...?  Gremio?  Oh well, okay....  I would have liked Beth better, but..."





: "And..."
Fade out.





: "All right, that's everyone.  Okay, let's go."





: [boing] "Oh no it's not!  Flik, you need a name too."





 SCHTOLTEHEIM REINBACH III, DUMBFUCKS 8(  Stupid translators, can't even spell Schtolteheim Reinbach III.





: "Schtolteheim Reinbach III." I can't see a difference between him and Flik!





: [boing] "Oh that's great!  Let's go with that!!"





: "Uh... On second thought...  I'm fine as is.  Let's go, Odessa!  I mean...  Let's go, ☆☆☆☆☆☆!!" 

Up to the Highland guard at the gate!
Highland soldier: "Under orders from the Commander, those that have no business in Greenhill may not pass."





: "We do have business here..." You don't need to see our identification.
Flik walks over and hands him the papers, presumably.
soldier: "Wha...?  You're here to enroll in the Academy?" To be fair, our party includes a six-year-old, a dog, and a squirrel.  Also Luc.





: "Yeah, we got our papers like three years ago... and, uh, there was the war, you know?  So we got, uh, delayed, and, well, we came all the way from Kanakan..."
guard: "Uh-huh.  And you are...?  You don't look like a teacher...  These kids... they can't be... your children?" Poor Flik.





: [backs up slowly] "What, are you kidding?  I'm working for their parents...  I'm these kids' bodyguard." 
guard: "Well, your papers seem to be in order.  You may pass.  You better not cause any trouble, though!" THAT MEANS YOU, MUKUMUKU.
Into the city we go!

We stop right inside the gates.





: "So... what are we going to do until we get our instructions?  Right... let's get you enrolled.  And don't get distracted!"





: "Who's gonna get distracted??  We're not those kind of kids, are we, Odessa?" I'm now picturing Jeane and actual-Odessa being bffs for as long as Odessa can manage to remember what she's doing.





: "Okay, okay, let's go."






 A bit of Greenhill, just because.
Right in front of the inn is a barrel filled with wine.  I'm surprised it's lasted that long!
MAIRIE (a random girl in the inn): "That darn Pico, what's he up to...?  'You're the only one for me... the only girl to have captured my heart.' Whatever!"
'Grand old tableware case It befits a gigantic inn like this'
Hee, there's a kid who keeps rolling around in his bed.
man: "Muse has fallen to Luca Blight... And now people are saying that Lord Alec is gone...  What's going on??" I'm pretty sure Alec is/was what you call 'ill'.
man next to a 'Barrel filled with whiskey' 'Barrel filled with some serious wine' 'Barrel filled with honeyed mead': "What am I doing?  Isn't it obvious?  I'm thinking about what to drink tonight."

Huh, random people in Greenhill aren't saying anything about _Greenhill_ falling to Highland.  In fact it's pretty clear that the last time they got updated was when Muse fell.
woman: "Now that you mention it, I haven't seen those flying squirrels around lately." She tells you where the next one to get is, but I already have them all!  HAHA.
kid: "Afternoon, mister!  What's that thing on your forehead, mister?  Huh?  Huh?" 8( it's a circlet from Genkaku leave Rioudessa alone
little girl: "I'm Teresa!  You'll be Luca Blight, then." 






 8(!  HIGHLAND SOLDIER BOTHERING PEOPLE if he lasts long enough jowy's going to kick his ass
NINA JUMPS.
soldier: "OW!  Hey whats that about!  Stamping on my foot like that!!!!"





: "Hmph!!  That's what you get when you stare at a lady with those perverted eyes!!!"
soldier: "Pipe down, little girl, or I won't be responsible for what I do, even if you ARE just a kid!"





: "Huh?  What's that, big man?  You want a piece of me, huh?  Huh?"
Nina steps forward.  The soldier steps back.
soldier: "Uh... uh... Well..."
Pan back to us.





: "What's going on over there?"





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "I didn't see a thing."





: [jumps] "WHAT??  No way, no way!!  Odessa, you're not gonna help?  Are you a man or a mouse?!" Flik says something about getting caught, blah blah, I only like this path because Nanami





: "Let's save her!"





: "Whoa, this looks bad." WHAT IS 'COVER'





: "That's right!  My brother always leaps at the chance to save damsels in distress!  Let's go!" Picturing (actual) Odessa as Batman except with less angst, omg someone draw this.
Nanami and I run off to Nina's rescue!





: "Yeah, but... HEY!  Wait!!"





[BGM: Suspicion, I think]
soldier: "And who the hell are you?"





: [bounce bounce] "Grown men that harass little girls can't be forgiven!"
soldier: "Harass??  Are you kidding?  She started this..." _Who's the occupying power here, buddy._





: "Whatever.  Okay, ☆☆☆☆☆☆ teach him a lesson" Ooh, she remembered my codename!
soldier: [annoyed] "Listen to me!!!  Now I'm mad!!  So you're gonna fight me, kid?  What's your name?  ☆☆☆☆☆☆?" Don't I look exactly like all those statues in Gregminster?





: [runs up in between soldier and Odessa] "Stop!  Pick on someone your own size."
soldier: "What?!  Are you trying to make a fool of a Highland soldier?  Prepare yourself!!"





: [PUSHES HIM] "Prepare myself...?  You're the one who needs to be prepared!  Are you really ready to lose your head over this?!"
There is a sound, like Flik starting to take out his sword or something else ill-advised for things like 'covers'.
soldier: "Hmph......  Fine.  I got a little hot-headed.  I'll forgive you... just this once."
And he _runs like hell._





: "Smart move.  All right, let's go, Odessa...  I mean... ☆☆☆☆☆☆, Gremio."
We start walking off.





: "Eh??  Ah......"
FADE OUT.

woman: "Are you going to the Academy?  Be sure to say 'Hello' to the receptionist, Emilia...  Sigh...  She's not only beautiful, she's got quite a head on her shoulders...  I'm smitten." Aww :3 she has a crush


*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 56 / 108 + squirrel squad
- Jowy Points: Gee, it sure would be awkward if we ran into him here!
- Times Fainted: 1 ... so far ...
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: In which there is much demand for Flik's sword.  _In more ways than one._


----------



## surskitty (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: Everybody loves Schtolteheim Reinbach III.  8D

woman: "Are you going to the Academy?  Be sure to say 'Hello' to the receptionist, Emilia...  Sigh...  She's not only beautiful, she's got quite a head on her shoulders...  I'm smitten." Aww :3 she has a crush

girl outside of the school: "Where do you come from?  Kyaro?  Never heard of it.  Me?  I'm from Rockland."  :3





 That path behind the school's not remotely suspicious.

Ladida, wandering New Leaf Academy.
There's a girl who goes, "Oh, this is an ancient script from Harmonia.  Me?  I'm... in detention."

boy in rune magic: "Miss Jeane...  Oh no!  I was staring!  I forgot to take notes!"
boy in rune magic: "How old do you think Miss Jeane is?  I wanted to ask her, but I was kinda scared to..." Well, either she's well over 150 or Jeane is sort of like Nurse Joy and her entire family looks and acts identically.
girl in rune magic: "Miss Jeane makes it all so easy to understand."





: "Tee-hee...  Good afternoon..." Hi Jeane.

girl: "Some people say Teresa and her bodyguard Shin are 'close friends,' if you know what I mean, but it's just a rumor." Yeah, it's really Teresa and Lucia.  :D

girl in library: "Greenhill is the newest member of the City-State, you know.  In order of foundation, it goes South Window, Muse, Two River, Matilda, Tinto, and finally us, Greenhill."






 Hi, Emilia!





: "Oh, well, hello, children!  What a strange time to be enrolling.  Let me see..."





: [gives her papers, then moves back] "You say you were delayed by the war?" Haha what?





: ". . . . ."





: "Well, it does seem your papers are in order.  Welcome to New Leaf Academy, pride of Greenhill!  Allow me to show you children around.  By the way..."
She goes to look at Flik.





: "Wh, what?"





: "These children... are they yours?" Do they resemble Flik so much?  ... Also, did Flik have puppies?





: [nervous] "C'mon be serious.  I'm their escort, their escort!"





: "I see... of course.  All students live in the dormitories at the west end of the campus.  The first two weeks of schooling are orientation, during which your attendant may stay at the lodging house east of the dorms."





: [walks back to middle] "Remember, students that prove to be problematic during orientation will be expelled... so be good."










: "I understand."





: "Wuff!"





: "Mu!"





: "Yeah..." I think Luc defines 'behaving' as 'not trying very hard to kill anyone'.





: "Ah, fine replies, I think you children will do fine.  Come with me, I'll show you around."
She quickly moves up and offscreen.





: "Um, um, I guess we are a little nervous -- it's our first time at a school."





: "Hey, hurry up or we'll be left behind."

I head up by the stairs....





: [looking up] "Down here we have the blacksmith, Runemaster, and appraisal class-rooms.  You'll find trainees in each; be sure to talk with them.  Up on the second floor are the study halls.  During orientation, you may go anywhere on campus, to decide what your major will be." Cooking.





: [turns back] "Do you understand?"










: "Yes, ma'am."





: "Waooh."





: "Mu!"





: "Naturally..." 
Some dude in orange wearing a yellow bandana walks down.





: "Oh...  Lord Shin."





: ". . . . . ?"





: "These are some new students, and their escort."





: "I see...  Excuse me."
And then he walks down and to the left.





: "Who was that?"





: "That was the acting mayor's attendant, but she's been missing since the assault...  Teresa, that is."





: "Missing, huh..."





: "It's getting fairly late, so be sure to go straight to the dorms after you walk around the school a bit.  Well then, everyone, I must be going.  I trust you all will become fine students at our Academy!"
And she runs off.





: "All right, let's look around.  We might be able to find some clues as to Teresa's whereabouts." I liked that suspicious empty patch of forest behind the school; let's check there.






: "Good afternoon, Odessa.  What is it?  Is there something you don't understand?"










: "You sure are beautiful."





: [jumps] "Oh, well, thank you, young man, even if it is just flattery."
[ talks again ]





: "Um, is school really difficult?"





: "Hmmm.  I wouldn't call it easy, but there's nothing terrible about it.  Well, there might be right now, with the occupation and all."
[ talks again ]





: "Uh, about that guy named Shin..."





: [glances to the side; checking if no one's listening?] "You want to know about Lord Shin?  Why, whatever for?"










: "We're searching for Teresa..."





: "Oh my, are you sure you can be telling me this?  Tee-hee, I thought you were up to something.  That person named Flik has been nosing arond quite a bit..."










: "Well... actually, we're..."
Fade out.





: "The Sowston Army...  I see.  Please, find Lady Teresa.  I know she's alive somewhere.  Best of luck to you.  I'll do whatever I can to help... I promise."






: "Hard at work?  Don't worry, I'm your ally!"

If you don't explain to Emilia what you're doing, she doesn't join you.  I missed her my first playthrough, though I got her on a later visit to Greenhill.  But that was waaaaaaaay late and it's good to be able to give her my Old Books as I find them.

I step outside of the school and pan down to Nina backing up while talking to a friend.










: "Yeah, really!  Omigosh he was SO COOL!!  It's as if he was, like, fighting just for me!  He was like...  My Prince Charming...  Oh, I wish you could have BEEN there!" ... Nina ...
student: "Are you sure you're not just imagining things again...?"  It must be hard to be Nina's friend.  ... I now kind of want Nina/Red to exist.  The Gunnerkrigg Court one.





: "Of course not.  Ohh, those eyes, that smile... the flower of chivalry is not dead...  AH!!!" you're creepy as hell
She jumps and turns towards Flik.





: "Huh?"





: [ RUNS OVER AND BOUNCES IN FRONT OF HIM A LOT ] "Ahhh...!  It's destiny!  It's like a dream!  We meet again...  But what are you doing here?  Ah!  Did you come... to see me...?" get out





: [nervous] "Who are you??"





: [sidles up] "Oh, forgive me.  My name is Nina.  Um, um...  I... I wonder... if my lord could tell me... his name?" go sit in the corner until you learn to not be creepy





: [ BACKING UP AND BRIGHT RED. ] "H, Hey, wait a second..."  She keeps stepping up as he backs up.





: [walks back to her friend] "See?  See?  This is him!  I told you he was handsome, didn't I?"
student: "Uh, I guess..."





: [walks over to behind Flik] "Hey, hey, Flik, let's go."





: [jumps and walks back over!] "My lord is called Flik?  What a wonderful name!  If I may be so bold as to ask, whatever is my lord doing here?  Y, you couldn't... really be here to see me...?" Nina, you, pills, the corner, now.





: "Uh...  We're just here to see the school..."





: "Then please, let me be your guide!  I know this school like the back of my hand.  Shall we be off, then, Sir Flik?"
She drags off a very nervous Flik.
Beat.





: "Yes?  What is it?"





: "Waooooh."





: "... Whew."





: "What is it, Pilika?  Hmm?  You look tired.  Let's go to the dorms and rest, Odessa."

I go talk to the woman at the desk in the dorm building!
woman: "You must be the new students.  Your rooms have been prepared.  The boys' room is at the end of the hall on the second floor, and the girls' room is right next to that.  Don't mix them up." THAT MEANS YOU, SHIRO, I DON'T CARE IF NANAMI FEEDS YOU





: [boing boing boing] "Ooh, ooh, let's go check them out!" As a guess they smell like gym socks.
woman: "Listen up, children.  Rough-housing in the dorms is not permitted.  Also, you will find your rooms spic-and-span.  Keep them that way!  You may go to your rooms now.  You'll be notified at suppertime, so just rest until then."





: "Yes, ma'am!  Okay, let's go, Odessa."





 Odessa looks around a bit.





: "This looks like our room.  Do you want to rest?"










: "Yeah, I'm tired."





: "Okay, then.  We'll rest until they call suppertime.  Let's go, Pilika.  We're in the next room." ... I thought the boys were at the end of the hall.

[BGM: none; crickets]
Me, Nanami, and Pilika are in the hallway.  Nina is behind us.





: "Whew, that was delicious!  If this is what cafeteria food tastes like, I might just have to become a real student here..." Wow, a glowing recommendation from Nanami.  I wonder if it's fatal.





: [walks over] "Oh, it's you guys.  I see, so you've become students here.  Sir Flik said that he was your escort?"





: "You're..."





: [walks around Nanami, looking at her >|]





: "Wh, wh, what??"





: [bounce] "Hmm, no problem.  Uh... your name was Nanami, right?"





: "Yeah?"





: [walks up, intimidatingly; Nanami backs up] "I'm clearly much more beautiful than you.  I don't have to worry about you stealing Sir Flik away from me."





: ". . . . . . . . . . ." I agree.





: "I'm sure we'll become good friends, then, Nanami.  ...??????  Why are you looking at me like that??" Because you've got issues?
Fade out.

[BGM: Beautiful Morning]
ON A BLACK SCREEN:





: "Gooood mooooorning, Odessa!  Get up!"
Fade in to Odessa getting out of bed with Nanami and Pilika in the room.





: "Come on, look alive!" I'M ODESSA FUCKING SILVERBERG THERE'S ONLY SO MUCH OF THAT I CAN MANAGE





: "... Yawwwwn."





: [briefly nervous] "Looks like Pilika's caught your sleepyhead syndrome, Odessa.  Come on, let's go."

I step outside and Flik nervously comes out from behind the building.





: "Yo, Odessa.  Did you sleep well?  Anyway, we don't have too much time.  There's something going on with that Shin guy...  I think he knows where Teresa is.  I'm going to go look for him...  Why don't you guys go and see what you can find out?  People might be a little more willing to part with information since you're just kids.  And don't be conspicuous!  Also...  The Academy seems safe, but the town's crawling with Highland soliders, so be careful.  See ya!" Ooh, Highland soliders.  Very scary.  Almost as scary as red solider ants.
And he bolts.





: "What's he in such a hurry about?"
Nina runs in from the other side of the building.





: "Hah, hah, hah...  This is weird!  I swear I just saw him...  Hey, Nanami!  Have you seen Sir Flik?" SAY NO





: "Eh?  Eh?  Me?  Flik went that way..." DAMMIT





: "Really??  Are you sure you're not trying to lead me away from my beloved Sir Flik?  Whatever.  This way, then.  And after I made him this delicious box lunch...!" I bet Rioudessa'd eat your bento.
And she nervously bolts.





: ". . . . .  Uh, uh, let's go look for Shin, okay?" You should feel guilty for selling out Flik.

Right next to the dorm building is a 'Barrel filled with manure'.  No wonder it smells.

Emilia's not behind the desk.

No Shin in the school, I guess.

Oh, Emilia's between the school and the town.  She stops me as I pass.





: "Good morning, children.  Did you sleep well?  By the way...  Will you be going into town?  You must be careful...  There've been an awful lot of Highland soldiers wandering about since this morning.  The Academy seems to be safe... it's been declared clear by the commander from Highland.  Why a person that uses such brutal tactics would leave the Academy alone is beyond me, but I'm grateful."  Because Jowy and his bff strategist are _efficient and amoral_ not _evil_.

soldier near inn: "Teresa's supposed to be hiding in this inn somewhere.  We'll tear up the floorboards to find her if we need to, ha ha ha ha!!"
When I get around the front of the inn, Nanami stops me.





: "Gosh, this doesn't look good.  Let's see what's going on here."
[BGM: Suspicion]
man at inn: "P... please... stop...  We've... done nothing..."
soldier: [bounce and steps up >E] "Shut your mouth!!  We've received information that Teresa's holed up in this building!"
man: [backs up] "Th... that's... a lie...  Who would say such a thing...?"
soldier: "Ha ha ha ha ha!!  Our informant was a former soldier from Muse.  To think he'd sell out an ally for such a pittance...  You people are pathetic!!"  Gee, a lot of Muse soldiers are _fuckheads_.  Riots and kidnappings and selling out random Greenhill people ...
man: "Aaagh... That... that battle..."
MAIRIE: [looks away] "Waaaaaaaaaaah!!!"
Pan back to us, hiding behind a wall and some trees.





: "Odessa..."





 I'm sort of divided on which one Odessa'd pick.





: "Let's help them."





: [boing] "W, wait, Odessa!!"
Pan back up to the inn surrounded by soldiers.  A familiar figure walks in.





: "Are you going to stand there in a daze all day?!  If you keep giving us trouble, maybe we should burn this place down!!"  Hi Rowd!  
man: ! "No... Please..."
The man backs up.  Shin walks over.





: "Captain, what reason have you for such actions?"





: "What reason?  It's obvious.  You're not telling me where Teresa is.  You're bringing this on yourself!" Asshole.





: "When we surrendered, the Lord Commander from Highland promised no more violence..."
ROWS: "That's right... if he hadn't made such a promise, we'd be torturing each and every one of you until you talked.  As you can see, the commander is really a very peaceable man."  He's still dumped though.





: [backs up] "Damn..."





: "All right, find out where they're hiding her, quickly now!  But you don't need to go as far as setting fires... we wouldn't want to make our 'Lord Commander' angry, now, would we?" I think he might be a little bitter.
Fade out.

[BGM: Imprisoned City, which is the usual Greenhill music]
The soldiers are gone; Shin's talking to the people at the inn.





: "Forgive me...  Even though my apologies mean nothing..."
man: [spins] "It's all right...  If Lady Teresa lives that is..."
woman: [bounce] "What are you talking about!!!  You're the reason we're in this mess!!!  That cowardly mayor of yours...."
man: "Stop, won't you?  I'm sorry... please don't worry about it.  W, well then..."
Mairie leads presumably her parents back into the inn.





: ". . . . . . . ."
And Shin bolts off.





: "Ah, ahhh...!!  There he goes!  We've got to follow."
When I get onto school grounds, Emilia is gone.





: "How strange...  Where could he have gone...?  And... that battle everyone's talking about...  I wonder what happened?"





: ". . . . . . . . . ."





: "What should we do, Odessa?  Pilika's getting tired...  Should we be getting back to the dorms?"

Back to the room...





: "We didn't find anything after all...  Do you want to just rest until supper?"










: "G'night!!"





: "See you in a little while, then, Odessa!"
NAPTIME

[BGM: crickets]
We walk upstairs.  Nina is sneaking behind us.





: "The food was great today, too, wasn't it?  I had plenty of seconds...  I couldn't resist!  Odessa, you should eat more.  You're a growing boy."





: "Oh, good timing.  Hey, Nanami, can I ask you something?"





: "Wh, wh, what...??"





: "Um, do you know what Sir Flik likes??  I want to make him a really fantastic dinner, but I'm not sure what to do..." He likes Odessa and Viktor and beer.





: "I, I don't really know, but...  Um, first, why don't you take some really bracing tincture, or something, then just, uh, go for it like mad.  Even if you make some mistakes, it's, uh, the thought that counts..."





: "Hmm, that's not a bad idea.  Thanks, Nanami!  Bye now!"  Oh dear.
She starts walking away, then stops.
[BGM: Ghost Story]





: "Oh, Nanami, I forgot to tell you... don't make too much noise at night.  If you start a pillow fight, or something, you might wake up the 'wandering ghost'."
Nanami jumps.  Nina leaves.





: [ FREAKING OUT SO MUCH ] "W, wandering ghost???  Th, th, there's a GHOST here?!" So Nanami is terrified of ghosts and zombies.





: ". . . . . . . . ."





: "N-n-n-no w-w-way.  Th-th-there's n-n-no s-s-such th-th thing as g-g-ghosts...  R-r-right, Odessa??"










: "At the stroke of midnight..."





: "AIEEE!!  S-s-stop it!!  I-I-I'm not afraid of g-g-ghosts that d-d-don't even exist!!  Come on, Pilika.  Y-you don't have to b-b-be scared, big sis Nanami will l-l-let you sleep in her b-b-bed."
Pilika goes ? and fade out.

There are some completely terrifying noises while it's faded out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 56 / 108 + squirrel squad
- Jowy Points: I WONDER WHO THAT COMMANDER ROWD HATES COULD BE.
- Times Fainted: 1 ... so far ...
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: In which there is still much demand for Flik's sword.  _In more ways than one._


----------



## surskitty (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

A two-post part ...
OH, FUCKING HELL.  Imageshack's decided it's going to institute a 500 image cap for free accounts.  Sigh this is going to be pretty much entirely broken in the near future.  As such, I'm actually getting around to fixing up things enough to repost on dreamwidth!  (That's relevant to imageshack being a butt because I'm reuploading everything to photobucket as I go.)  If any of you are up for the tedium of describing images, let me know and I'll send you ones I still need descriptions for!  8D

LAST TIME: Emilia wants to help!  Shin's hiding shit!  Rowd-taichou is a fuckhead!  Yeah, what else is new.

There are some completely terrifying noises while it's faded out.

[BGM: Beautiful Morning]





: "G, good morning...  Odessa...  Did you sleep okay??"





: "What, you can't sleep because you're afraid of that 'ghost,' right?" Shut up, jerk.





: "Wh, wh, what??  Of course not!!"





: "Mun????"
Pilika bounces around a lot.





: "Oooohhh...!!!"

We step outside and look around...





: "Where did he go?"

Right inside the school, Nina's skulking about in a dark alley.





: "Ah!!"










: "I dunno."





: [runs out and jumps] "Before that, there's something I have to ask you."





: [hop] "I need to talk to you about something, too.  Good timing...  Why don't you go first, then."





: [backs up] "Uh, uh, okay.  Hey, hey, um, Nina... ... uh ... is it true??"





: "Is WHAT true?"





: "Oh, you don't mean... The 'wandering ghost'?"





: "Uh... y, yeah."





: "Ha ha ha ha ha ha!  No!  You didn't really believe that old rumor, did you?"





: ! "It's... it's not true??"





: "'Course not.  Oh, but... a lot of kids have been seeing weird shadows and stuff at night lately... ... It might be true after all."





: [backs up] "N, n, no way..."





: [angry poof and steps up!] "Anyway... Nanami!  How COULD you?  I thought you were my friend!"





: ? "? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? Wha?  What?  Wha?"





: "Don't pretend like you don't know.  I was hanging around Sir Flik's place yesterday, and... he has someone he loves??  Someone who's 'always with him'??" _IT'S THE STAR DRAGON SWORD ISN'T IT_





: "Wh, wh, what do you MEAN??  Wait... you don't think..."





: "I won't give up!  Nanami!!  It's a duel!!!" Meanwhile Odessa's like 'i'm right here'.
Nina walks off.





: "Wha?  Wha?  Are you kidding?  You've completely lost me..."










: "Uh... is this... a misunderstanding?"





: "Huh?  So you think so????  Ah!  You mean she may be... jealous????"





: "How long are we going to hang around here?  We should be searching for Flik."

I step outside and there's Flik.





: "Yo, sorry about that.  It took a long time to get here, avoiding Nina and all.  Hmm?  What is it?"





: [steps up] "Uh... Nina's..."
Fade out.





: ". . . . . Oh, man...  How could this have happened?  Don't worry, though, Nanami...  I'm not interested in children." IT'S GREAT TO HAVE THAT CLARIFIED.





: [steps back] "Thank goodness...  Wait a second... 'children'???" /)_(\ Flik, go sit in the corner.
Nanami hops.





: "All right, let's head for town.  I got instructions yesterday...  We're to wait for Fitcher."

I step into town and --





: "!!!"
[BGM: Suspicion]





 Fitcher's surrounded.
yellow shirt man: "You!  You there!  Traitor!!"
man on right: "Look at you, slinking around all suspicious-like!!"





: "N, no...!  I'm no traitor..."
blue man: "You are!  You are!  I can tell from your Muse accent!  You're with those bastards from Muse!!"
The browncoat (ha, ha) on the left hits Fitcher.





: "N, n, no!  Please, stop!!  It has nothing to do with me..."
Pan back to us.





: "Wh, wh, what should we do?"





: [steps up] "Odessa, You guys wait here.  Leave this to me." Okay, Flik!
Flik strolls over to the group of men surrounding Fitcher.





: "Hey, what's going on?  Did this guy do something?"
right browncoat: "Hmph.  I've never seen you before.  Get out of here, stranger."





: "Well, yeah, I am a stranger here, so I don't know the whole situation, but... Aren't Greenhill and Muse comrades-in-arms?"
man: "Hmph, you don't know anything.  If the bastards from Muse weren't here, this never would have happened to us.  They stabbed us in the back... betrayed us!  This idiot here's one of them."





: [finally turns around.] "Ah!  Thank the gods!  Fl... I mean... kind traveller, please, help me..."





: [steps up] "Hmm, a traitor, huh?  He sold out his allies?  He can't get away with this!"  Flik.  Flik no.  It was funnier when Gremio did it.
yellow: "Yeah, exactly!  You understand, don't you?"





: "Oh... oh... Why me..."





: "Hmm.  I don't think his crimes are grave enough to warrant a lynching, but...  Why not just hack his head off?  Here, you can use my sword." [ FACEPALM.  FACEPALM SO HARD. ]
right browncoat: "Wha?  ... I, I..."





 Flik offers him his sword.  The man backs up.





: "Come on, don't hold back.  You hate this guy, don't you?  Am I wrong?"
browncoat: "B, but..." [moves out of the way]





: [to the yellowcoat: ] "Then what about you?"





 Mr Yellow backs away.
yellow: "I... I... No, I'm fine..."





: [steps closer to Flik, glaring, and unsheathes his sword] "Hmph.  Have you no backbones?!  Looks like I'll have to do it..."





 He raises his sword above his head.
men: "Eeeeeeyaaaaahhh!!!"
And they leave.





 Fitcher's eyes go wide and then he crouches down, holding his head.  After they're out of eyesight, Flik puts his sword away.
[BGM: Imprisoned City]





: "Aoooh."





: "Hmph.  Not too bad, I guess." 'It'd be better if you actually killed him, but that'll do.'





: "Hey, Fitcher, how long do you plan on staying like that?"





: "Eeeyaah...!!" [sits up a little and is shocked, raises his arms to his face with his eyes super wide (it's kind of hilarious) "P, please, save..." ? "Huh??  Wha?" [turns to Flik and blinks] "I... I'm alive?"
Fade out.

We're now in a garden.





: "I see...  You've found no trace of Teresa."





: "I'm sure she must be in hiding somewhere nearby."





: "Oh well, Odessa, we'll just have to return to the Academy and gather more information.  Fitcher, you see what you can find out, too... but be careful."





: "I'm afraid I can't.  I don't want anything like that little scene we just had to happen again.  Oh, I almost forgot.  The general that brought Greenhill down is coming back here in two or three days...  This guy knows what time it is, if you know what I mean, so be careful."  WHAT TIME IS IT?  It's _morphing time._
Fitcher walks off.





: "Whew... Where should we be looking...?"





: ". . . . ."

We step onto school groups and THERE IS THE CREEPER.





: [jump] "Ahhhhh!!  Nanami, you're HORRIBLE!  Are you standing between me and my Sir Flik again?!"





: "Eh?  Eh?  Eh?"





: "I'll leave this to you, Odessa." And off he goes.





: "Ahhhh, wait, Sir Flik!  Why do you run from true love??  You needn't be so bashful!!" And off she goes!





: "???" Damn right.





: "Whew...  Are you tired?  I'm tired.  Shall we get back to our rooms, Odessa?"

And so --





: "Um, um, um, what do you think today's supper will be???  I can't wait!"










: "Yeah, maybe you're right."





: "You think so too, Odessa? . . . . . . . . . .  Huh?  Are you implying something??"
Pilika bounces.





: "Pilika, are you looking forward to supper too?"
-- and fade out.  We're walking upstairs.





: "Urrrgh...  And I HATE spinach..." I wonder if her hatred of spinach is hard-coded.  She's apparently a vegetarian.
Pilika jumps and goes !





: "It's okay...  I ate it all like a big girl."
Nina walks over and jumps.





: "Ah!  Nanami!!" [runs] "You won during the day, but our duel is just beginning."





: "'D, duel...?'"










: "Why are you after Flik, anyway?"
Nina spins and turns around.  We walk off.





: "Eh?  What??  What a foolish question.  Why, you ask?  Tee-hee.  What do the troubadors call it...?  Ah yes, destiny.  It's destiny.  That day, that hour...  I felt the hand of destiny upon my brow when Sir Flik fought in my honor.  Aaah...  I've heard the poets speak of it, but to FEEL it...  Just talking about it makes me swoon...  Sigh." I see the word 'troubadour' and think of Fire Emblem ...
Nina walks back into the hallway and spins.





: "Wh, wha???"
Fade out.
We're all right next to our rooms!





: "Well then, g'night!"





: "Let's hope the 'ghost' doesn't show up tonight..." Fucking asshole.





: [jump] "W, w, w, we're okay!!  R, r, right, Pilika??"
Pilika goes ?





: "Mu??"
Fade out.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

MORE TERRIFYING NOISES
on a black screen:





: "Odessa...!"
[BGM: Pursuit]
Fade into all the boys standing in Odessa's room.  Odessa gets out of bed and walks out to see Nanami and Pilika.  I wince at my party being too dudely.





: "Did you hear that?!  Did you hear that creak?!"





: "Oooooohhh...."





: [hop] "Hey, hey, Odessa...  Go and look...  Make sure it's not a ghost!"
I step into the hallway and Nanami and Pilika both are worried and follow me.





: "You're awful, Odessa!  Don't leeeeave me heeere..." Well, I talked to you and you didn't follow ...





: "Ooh!"





: [hop] "I don't want to be left behind.  Let's go together."
PILIKA: [boing] "!!!"





 A suspiciously Shin-like shadow bolts upstairs!





: "What?  What?  What?  Huh???  That's no ghost...  Maybe it's a cat or something?"





: "Waoooooh!" I bet he'd like it to be a cat.






 None of the students appear to have locked their doors.  This boy appears to be hot for teacher.
I move into the hallway and definitely not Shin bolts from the bottom of the screen down the stairs.





: "No, no, no, no, I can't see anything!  Nothing's there!"
Back down ... he bolts from whatever hallway I don't go down back down the stairs.





: "Uh, uh, Odessa...  Y, y, y, you don't think... The g, g, g, ghost could have gone into our room, do you?"
To ground floor ...  He heads to the basement.





: "No, no, no, no, I can't see anything!  Nothing's there!"





 No one's in the basement.  Odessa walks to the end of the room, spins around confusedly.





: [hops] "AIEEE!!  No, no, no, no!!!  Now it's gone!!  What's happening?!  L, l, l, let's go b, b, back!!!  Odessa!  Let's go!!  Come on, quick, quick!!!"
I examine the lamp that's off.  It turns on and opens a door.





: "Wha?  Wha?  Wha?  Wha?  What?  What?  What's this???"





: "Waoooh!"
Oooh, mysterious underground tunnel!  Heading northeast.





 into ... the school?
I walk upstairs and Shin bolts again.





: "Ah!  There it goes!!  All right!  It's not a ghost, then.  Hah!!  How DARE you scare a lady?!  I will not forgive!!"





: ". . . . ." You know you're doing something wrong if the dog thinks you're stupid.






 Well, he's got a bandana.





: "Okay.  When you hear the signal, rush in and tackle it."





: "Waoooooh..."





: "Me?  I'm hunky-dory.  Ready...  GO!!!"
WE SURROUND HIM 8D and the music stops
guy: "Uwah!!!"





: "Waooooh!!"





: "Mu-mu-mu!!!" And if I switch one of them out for Luc, I get 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "What am I doing here...?" We all wonder that, Luc.





: "Oooh, you, you...  Who is it, anyway?!"
guy: "What the hell are you up to!?  Are you insane?!" Pilika goes !
We back up and ... hi Flik.





: "Ah..." 





: "Eh?  Eh?  Eh?  What???  Oh, I get it!  Flik's been wandering around night after night like a ghost... But why would you do that?"





: [steps up] "Who's been acting like a ghost?!  I was tailing that guy Shin.  There's something suspicious about him...  He's a tricky one, though...  The Highland Army's after him, too, so it's to be expected.  I figured he's got to be doing whatever he does at night, so I've been watching and waiting...  And I just spotted him!  I tailed him all the way here until you showed up..."





: "... And then we caught you."





: "Hmph..."





: "Waooh!"





: "Yeah, no doubt."

I walk down the hall to a suspicious statue.





: "Mu..."





: [hop] "Eh?  Eh...?  It can't be... Is it really... a g, g, ghost...?"





: "Of course not.  There's got to be some kind of mechanism somewhere.  Let's search for it, Odessa."






: "This is just so sad."

I examine the statue and a door opens to outside!





: "!!!"





: "Odessa, you're so cool!!!  Naturally, you're my little brother."





: "Come on, let's go."

We're now outside where I'd pointed out earlier!
Ladida, running through the Greenhill woods ...  Wow, Odessa is doing about 800 an action.
-- WHOA WHAT





 Mukumuku got inflicted with balloon and floated off!  _One_ balloon.  I wonder if one balloon doing it's because he's tiny or if yeah, it only takes one balloon now.  This is the first time I've ever been inflicted with balloon in II!  And fuck, balloon is persistent across battles.  He goes back to floating off the field every fight.
Gods that took ages.  Eventually managed to get Luc inflicted with balloon; he didn't float off immediately.  I guess Mukumuku's weaker to it because he's light.  Aaaaaaaand something finally dropped some needles; bringing Mukumuku down now.  And removing Luc's balloon.  Why don't they just untie it ...?

When I get to a mildly open area, we stop.





: "What's that?  It looks suspicious..."





 Pan up to Teresa's house.





: "It's gotta be the ghost's haunted shack!" ... if you say so





: "Waooh?"





: "Anyway, let's check it out."
Pilika goes ! and jumps.





 SHIN WALKS DOWN
[BGM: Tension]





: "I knew we'd be discovered eventually...  However, my lady requires a bit more time here."





: "Hey, wait, we're..."





: "Shut your mouth!"










: "We cannot forgive you, ghost!"





: "Yeah!"





: ". . . . ."










: "We cannot forgive you, ghost!"





: "Waooh?"










: "We cannot forgive you, ghost!"





: "That's enough jokes, don't you think?"





 BUT I WASN'T DONE YET





: "We are your allies!"





: "I do not know who you are, so I cannot consider you an ally.  I'm sorry, but I can't let you leave here alive." . . .





: "You refuse to listen to us?!  Are you after a fight?  You'll find us very different from those Highland soldiers..."





: "With my blade, Tarantula, in hand, I have nothing to fear... from anyone." BUT WHAT ABOUT GHOSTS
There is a snickity snick noise.





: "If we're talking about reasons not to lose, we have 'em too, buddy!"
There is another snickity noise.  They both step up to each other and are STARING EACH OTHER DOWN.  Sit, boy.





: "N... no..."
[BGM: NONE]





: [hopping a lot] "... Sniff...  Waaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!"





: [backs up super fast] "Children... why..."
[BGM: Heart Softening Music, whichever one gets used in the ending sequence]





: [walks in.] "Shin... please, stop."





: "My lady... but these people..."





: "There... there has been enough fighting...  I beg you, Shin... please stop."





: [steps up very slowly] "Wait a minute.  We haven't come to capture you.  I'm Flik of the Sowston Army.  This is our leader, Odessa."
I walk closer to her.





: "The Sowston Army..."
Fade out.
[BGM: none]
We are now in Teresa's hideout!





: "Then I shall take your word that you are truly from the Sowston Army."





: "My lady..."





: "Even if they are from the Highland Army, we needn't do such roundabout things, Shin.  Lord Odessa, why have you taken so much trouble especially to see me?"










: "Uh..."





: "Hey, Odessa.  What's wrong?"










: "Well..."





: "What is it?  Do you get tongue-tied talking to beautiful women?"










: "Actually..."
Pilika walks over and nudges me.  ". . . . ."





: "Look, look, even Pilika's saying, 'go for it!'"










: "We've come to save you."





: "You came to... save me?  Why?"





: [steps up] "Why?  Our army's military strength is still fairly slight.  Even with the aid of Two River, we aren't in a position to wage war against Highland's main army.  So, lady Teresa, we need your strength." Yeah that is totally going to get her to join you good job there.





: [looks around frantically] "My strength?  No, what you seek is Greenhill's strength..."
Pause.





: "Forgive me, Lord Odessa.  I'm afraid I cannot help you."










: "Why is that?"





: "I abandoned my citizens, and escaped here alone...  I am no longer acting mayor of Greenhill.  And I... don't want... anything like that battle to ever..."

Fade to black.
[BGM: A Prayer to My Mother] I'd been wondering for _ages_ when this actually got used!  I love this track :3





: "It became obvious that Highland was after Greenhill, and so the citizens were preparing to fight."
Fade into the guard noticing that the Muse soldiers are coming to Greenhill and Teresa and Shin greeting them.




















: "Highland released the captured Muse soldiers, and they came to Greenhill.  At first, everyone rejoiced, without knowing the true meaning of the soldiers' arrival..."
Fade out, then into Greenhill people and Muse soldiers training with Teresa and Shin.










: "Highland returned the weapons and armor they had confiscated from the Muse soldiers.  There were skeptics, but most of the citizens assumed there must have been some Highland commander or other that wanted a fair fight.  More than anything, the increase in military power due to the Muse soldiers was invaluable to the morale of the dejected citizens."
A man runs over to Teresa.





: "Before long, the Highland Army appeared, and the citizens prepared for battle.  However..."
Fade out, and then into Seed and Culgan leading parts of the Highland Army outside the Greenhill gates.










: "The Highland Army began their siege, but made no move to attack."
Fade out and into Muse soldiers and Greenhill civilians in town.










: "The addition of the Muse soldiers had nearly doubled Greenhill's army, and the food supply was now decreasing with alarming speed."
Fade out and into fighting outside the inn.










: "Soon enough, the soldiers and the citizens were at odds over the dwindling provisions.  The Greenhill citizens thought, 'This is food for Greenhill,' but the Muse soldiers considered it food for fighting."
Fade out.





: "And so..."
Fade into rioting.










: "The Muse soldiers rebelled, taking the food storehouses by force, throwing the city into chaos.  It seems obvious now that Highland must have given the Muse soldiers back their weapons for just this purpose."
Fade out.





: "And then... we...  Right in front of the Highland Army, we... were defeated without even having fought." 8)
Fade back into us in her shack.  No music; just crickets.





: "That... is what happened...  Comrades-in-arms... Killing each other over mere food...  All that remained in us was distrust for each other...  And...  I, as acting mayor of Greenhill, could not prevent this..." 'mere' food?
She backs up and turns away, then turns back after a moment.





: "Forgive me...  Lord Odessa...  I can't help you...  Please, please...  Return home..."
Fade out.

We're back in the field where Shin accosted us.





: "Excuse me, but you should leave Greenhill as soon as possible.  And... I'm not saying I distrust you, but if the Highland Army discovers Lady Teresa's whereabouts, I will hunt you down." Eh I think they may be more concerned with me ...





: "Don't threaten us.  You're called Shin, right?  What do you plan to do?  You can't hide here forever."





: "We need a bit more time here.  Lady Teresa wishes it..."
And he walks away.





: "Gosh, we came all this way and found Teresa for nothing, I guess."





: "Yeah.  Looks like this was all pointless.  Odessa, we'll leave Greenhill tomorrow."





: "Sniff..."





: "The Highland Army's sure to find us out sooner or later..."
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 56 / 108 + squirrel squad
- Jowy Points: It's really good that assuming Fitcher's right, we still have a day or two before the commander shows up 8)
- Times Fainted: 1 ... so far ...
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: It would be really awkward if Fitcher was wrong, huh!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Well obviously the reason why nobody unties the Balloons is because the strings are majyykally attached to the person.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Getting down to when imageshack is going to delete a fuckton of stuff, sigh.  Seriously, if any of you have the patience to help me with this shit, it would be _so appreciated_.

Content note for discussions of suicide in this update!

LAST TIME: TERESA IS A JERK.  We're leaving Greenhill today!  I sure hope the Highland commander doesn't get here early!

[BGM: Beautiful Morning] i know the time was coming today in the morning like this such a beautiful day~





: "Morning, Odessa.  So today we say good-bye to this school...  It was fun... kind of.  And the food was delicious." Priorities.





: ". . . . ."

Heading downstairs ...
Flik is over by the entrance to the school.





: "Are you sure you didn't forget anything?  We won't be back here anytime soon, you know." I already got Emilia, thanks for checking.










: "I'm ready."





: "That girl...  You're going to leave without saying anything to her?" Shut up.





: [looks south, then back to us and jumps] "Don't be ridiculous.  ... Now that you mention it, I haven't seen her since this morning.  Well, it has nothing to do with me.  Come on, let's go."

[BGM: Imprisoned City]

Down we go...





 That crowd isn't remotely suspicious.
We look around frantically.





: "What?  What???"





: "What's..."
[BGM: Suspicion]





 Pan to Rowd surrounded by Highland soldiers!





: [kicks the ground] "All right, listen up!!  This is an announcement from the Prince of Highland, Luca Blight!!  20,000 Potch and the right of Highland citizenship will be awarded to whomever captures Teresa, former acting mayor!!"
Parts of the crowd spin around and jump.
someone: "Liar!!"
They spin and jump a bit more.
woman: "That's right!!  How can we trust a nation that's already broken their promises!?" Good, you don't trust Highland.  It means you have a brain.  It's like trusting Harmonia with anything.
They jump REALLY HIGH this time.
everyone: "Yeah!!  Yeah!!"
Pan back to us.





: "A cash reward and immunity...  It's only a matter of time before someone comes forward..."
Pilika jumps up and goes !





: "What is it, Pilika..." ! [ JUMPS ] "... N... No!  That's a lie...!"
Pan back to Rowd.





: "How dare you!  If you won't trust us, then..."





 SOMEONE VERY FAMILIAR WALKS IN AND IN FRONT OF ROWD





: "Citizens of Greenhill, please listen to what I have to say.  The parties responsible for yesterday's unlawful investigation are already being punished." Rowd's in the pigpen~ o/~





: [looks down, then away] ". . . . ." [ looks back ]HAHA YOU'RE IN THE PIGPEN





: "This is a formal offer from Prince Luca Blight of Highland.  I swear on my own life that our promises will be kept." That's great, Jowy.  Just great.
blue man: [hops] "... Is it really...??"





: "There is, however, one condition.  Teresa must be delivered alive...  No reward will be given for a corpse."
Muse soldier: "2... 20,000 Potch..." That's, like, what you get from beating up two Highland Soldiers in L'Renouille.  Or one Chimera in the Tenzan Pass, ZING.  (Chimeras are programmed in but have a 0% appearance rate, gj guys.)
Pan back to us.





: "Wh, why?  Why??  What is Jowy doing here??" ... Conquering?
Pilika starts walking over to her Jowy :3





: "Ah!  Pilika!!"
Nanami starts following!





: "Hey!  Wait!!!  Damn it, you brat!!"










: "We have to follow her!"





: "Okay, let's go!!"





 Pan to Nanami and Pilika accosting Jowy.





: [walks up between Jowy and Nanami] "What...?  Who's this little girl?"
Rowd jumps and the crowd parts enough to let my party through.





: "Huh??  You're...!!" HI CAPTAIN





: [bounce bounce bounce] "Y, you..."





 Odessa looks down, then back at Jowy.





: "Jowy...  Why are you..." Jowy you're making BAD DECISION you are GROUNDED FOREVER





: [looks down] ". . . . . . . . . ."





: "H, hey!  Get them!  They're..."





: "Hey, you people!!  Capture them!!  Spies!!  They're spies!!  There will be rewards!!" WAIT WHAT THE FUCK FITCHER
-- oh
The crowd starts trying to get us and we run away in the confusion.  Rowd chases after us.  Jowy just stands there.





: "D, damn!!  Quickly, get them!!  Out of the way, damn you!!" THANKS FITCHER SORRY I DOUBTED YOU 8D





: "Odessa..."
Culgan and Seed walk up to join Jowy.





: "That's the leader of the Sowston Army, isn't it...  The one that defeated Kiba at Two River."





: "You're sure we shouldn't follow, commander?"





: "Rowd will take care of it.  We'll leave it to him."





: "Naturally..."





: "Teresa...  No matter what you say, we won't give her up." ... eh?  Not sure what this was supposed to be.





: "... I suppose so..."
Fade out.

We are in front of the school.
Highland soldiers: "Over there!!"
They cut off our exit.





: "Tsk!!"
F A I T O





: "This is bad.  There's bound to be tons of Highland soldiers at the gate."





: "Mu?"





: "Good thinking.  We've got to get Teresa out of here, even if we have to use force.  As if their promises can be believed!!"
I run into the school ...
Highland soldiers: "Over there!!"  FUCK OFF

Emilia's fled.  Jeane hasn't.

Oh whoops that's the secret passage to the dorms, wrong one.

Am now behind the building!  Music stops and is replaced by birds chirping once I'm out of Greenhill proper.

Iiiiiiii get attacked by yet another group of Highland soldiers, I guess because they really enjoy being bludgeoned.

You know how I got super overleveled by going to Matilda early on?  I'm now only like four or five levels above what I should be at most.

When I'm halfway to Teresa, we stop.





: "Waoooooooh!"





: "Mu???"





: "Wh... Why...  Why would... Jowy..."





: "The commander that 'knew what time it is' Fitcher was talking about... it must have been Jowy.  But...  It's hard to believe...  A commander in the Highland Army..."





: ". . . . ."






 We're in Teresa's hideout.  Shin and Nina are there.
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]





: "... So, come on, we've got to run...!"





: [steps forward, looks at us, jumps] "Oh my!!  Sir Flik, whatever are you doing here?  Goodness...  Have you been following me...?" ONE TO TALK





: [hop] "What... How do you know this place!?"





: [turns to Nina, turns back to Flik] "Nina has been helping me.  Whenever I needed supplies, she would buy them...  I fear I would have stood out too much." Yeah it's kind of blatantly obvious that you'd know where Teresa is.





: [hop] "Flik, what are you doing here?"





: [walks in front of Odessa to between Shin, Odessa, and Teresa] "We've come to get you, Lady Teresa, and escape.  The situation has changed.  This time, if we must, we will use force..."





: [glances at Nina] "Nina has already informed me of what is happening."





: [boingboingboing] "Then, then, then, let's get out of here.  If we stay here we'll be found in no time..."





: [looks at the wall, then back] "No...  I will not run.  I will be the cause of no more suffering for my people.  Once they have captured me, Highland's oppression of Greenhill will end...  I have no other options." TERESA WHY





: [steps over to Teresa ...] "B... But... Wait a minute..."





: "Lord Odessa, excuse me.  I am... sorry that I could not be of any help to you." YOU'RE THE ONLY MAYOR THAT'S A STAR OF DESTINY
She starts walking towards the door.  Flik shoves her away.





: "Wait!!  Do you really think I can let you do that??  I'm sorry, but..."





: "If you interfere, I will take my own life." WHAT IN THE HELLS
Long pause.





: "Damn..."
He moves out of the way.





: [steps up] "My lady, I will accompany you." 





: "Then... Please bear witness to the end of my life."





: ". . . . ." Uhhhhhhhh
We all move out of the way while Teresa and Shin walk back towards Greenhill.





: "Why do you hurry into death?!  Surely living is better!!"
Nina jumps.





: "No...  I can't let you die!!  Lady Teresa, you... After you fought so hard for us...  We knew the food supplies were low!!  And yet, even after that...  You didn't wish ill on the soldiers from Muse!!  I can't stand by and watch someone with such a kind heart die!!"
Nina runs after them.





: "Hey!!"





: "We...  We're not out of the game yet.  Let's go, Odessa!!"


The school's emptied out.

[BGM: Suspicion]





 Teresa goes to meet Rowd and the Highland soldiers.





: "So you've already given up, eh?  It was good of you to make up your own mind about it.  And so polite too.  Ha ha ha ha!"





: ". . . . ."





: "All right, get them!!"
Soldiers try to surround Teresa, but Shin blocks them!





: "What?  Are you resisting?"





: [looks at them.] "I'll never let you lay your filthy hands on Lady Teresa."
Teresa: [moves to whisper in his ear: "Shin, what do you think you're doing?  Please, stop.  And...  The House of Wisemail is no more, so I am no longer acting mayor.  You have no reason to be doing this."





: ". . . . ."





: [ BOING BOING. ] "I don't know what's going on, and I don't care if they resist...  Take them by force!!"
Pan up to us.





: "Let's go, Odessa!"





 So is rescuing people who don't want to be rescued okay?  What if they're really depressed?





: "But..."





: "Grrrr..."





: "Let's go, Odessa!"





: "But..."





: "Mu?"





: "Let's go, Odessa!"





: "But..."





: "Hmph, coward." Hee :3





: "Let's go, Odessa!"





: "We have to save her!"





: "All right!!"
WE DO





: [hops] "Hah!!  So you fools have come back?!  Perfect...  Take them!!"
Fight, fight ~






: "Stop...  Please, stop fighting."





: "Don't be ridiculous!!"
ANOTHER FIGHT.  Haha, Nanami killed them all.





: "I beg you...  I... I don't want to be responsible for any more trouble." STAR OF DESTINY, DUMBASS
Nina runs in and the music stops.





: "Trouble...?  Trouble?!  Trouble to who!?"
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music, whichever one plays during the ending]
Nina walks in with the townsfolk.





: "Wh...  What... you..."





: [runs into Rowd and bounces a bunch] "Will you get out of my way?"
Highland soldier: "Eh...?"
Rowd and the soldier nervously move out of the way, possibly because fireballs are not delicious.
Nina runs right next to Teresa.





: "Nina..."





: [jump] "No!!  You can't be captured!!"
Long pause.
Teresa looks at Flik, then back at Nina.





: "But...  If I am taken, everyone will..."





: [JUMP.] "You think everyone will be happy!?  Lady Teresa, at least believe in us the same way we believed in you, fought for you..." WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE





: "Everyone, everyone...  When we lost...  When we led Greenhill to defeat with our own hands...  that battle wounded us inside!!  Knowing that, will you still hand yourself over to the Highland Army?  Will you really cause the citizens of Greenhill more pain?!  You may lose battles...  You may even lose your town...  But there is something more important than that that you CANNOT lose!!  Please...  Do not lose that...  Lady Teresa..." But what is it she can't lose ...?  Espeon suggests Shin.  I was thinking more of her towel, in case she ever needs to hitchhike.
Greenhill citizen: "Everyone, protect Lady Teresa!!"
Pan down to a lot of Greenhill people.
Greenhill: "Protect our mayor!!"





: "Everybody..."
Muse soldier: [hop] "Yeah...  The people of Greenhill took us in... let's return the favor!!  Let us not pollute the name of Muse any further!"
They step up.





: [hophophop] "D... Damn you..."
Rowd and his soldiers flee.
Greenhill: "Lady Teresa, you are the one and only mayor of Greenhill.  Please, get yourself to safety!!"
Greenhill: "Yes...  And someday, please, come back to re-take your city!!"





: [moves closer slowly] ". . . . . Thank you... I... I'm not worthy..."
Greenhill man in yellow: [hop] "What are you talking about?  You know we believe in you... Never forget that!"





: "I understand...  And I promise... I will return to Greenhill...  I will once again walk these streets...  I will once again breathe this air...  And my lips will once again call this town's name!  Wait for me... I will return!"
man in yellow: "Of course!!"
women: [hop] "Yeah!!  Come back and chase the Highland Army out!!"





: "It looks like the main force is coming!!  Run!!"
Greenhill: "Okay, everyone, create a diversion...!"





: "Citizens... I promise... I promise... I will return!!"
AND WE LEAVE.  Nina's helping with the diversion.

FADE OUT.

[BGM: none; chirping]
We are in the woods!





: "They're probably creating some sort of diversion, but it won't last long... Hurry, Odessa!!"





: "Excuse me..."





: "I'll go ahead and clear the way."
Shin runs off.
Teresa joins convoy.

Highland soldiers ...











: "Shin!!"





: "Godspeed, my lady." BUT STALLION ISN'T HERE THIS TIME zing





: "Are you in that much of a hurry?"
[BGM: Suspicion]
Rowd runs in with six soldiers!





: "Hmph!  They were able to slow us down without even any weapons... I'm surprised.  Anyway, this is as far as you go.  You can't escape." Odessa used the Pokédoll!





: [JUMP JUMP JUMP] "Y14:21:26 < Shoe> it lets em know you have spunk
ou're awful!  Awful!  Awful!!"





: "Awful?  Who are you kidding?  Do you know how much trouble you've caused me?  This time I'm sending you to the execution grounds."
Shin walks around us to face Rowd.





: "Shin!!!"





: "Don't worry, I won't let them pass, my lady."





: "I will not allow this!!  If you die..." THEN I DON'T GET 108 STARS





: "My loyalty lies not with the office of mayor, not with the House of Wisemail... ... but with you, Lady Teresa."





: "What are you saying...!?"





 Flik walks over, punches her in the gut, and then puts her over his shoulder.  Flik, you're FLIK, not VIKTOR!





: "Leave this to me.  By the name of my blade, I will protect Lady Teresa!!" Swearing by Odessa, huh.





: "Thank you..."





: "Let's go, Odessa!!"  :D
We run!  Except for Shin.





: "H, hey!!  They're getting away!!  Quick, follow them!!"





: "I can't let you do that.  With my blade, Tarantula, and with the skills engraved upon my soul... I will defeat you!!"
Fade out.
No music, just birds.  Remember how there was a back exit to Teresa's house?  We apparently went through it.

...
I try going into Teresa's house.





: "Odessa, what are you thinking?!  Shin's made up his own mind!  We've got to get out of here!!"
We stop when we're most of the way out and form a circle.





: [hop] "Hah... Hah...  Looks like we made it..."





: [looks around] "For now...  But we can't let our guard down until we get to Sewer Castle.  These lands are still controlled by Highland."
Pilika is pinged and walks off.
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]





: "Pilika!!"





 Jowy walks up to meet Pilika.  Pilika bounces.





: "Jowy..."
Jowy walks up to us.  Pilika follows, jumping excitedly.





: [glances at Nanami, then looks at me] "Odessa...  Nanami..."










: "Jowy, why are you..."





: [steps up] "Odessa...  I give you this advice as a friend.  Relinquish leadership of the Sowston Army, and run away."  Fuck you.  No, really, ditch Highland and be my general instead and then there can be all the Riou/Jowy in the world.
Odessa bounces after Jowy says that, startled.





: "Grrrrr..."





: [turns towards Pilika] "The victor in this war is already decided.  Anything you do now is in vain... you will only be prolonging the suffering."
Odessa jumps very high.





: "Mu-mu-mu!!!!"





: [looks at everyone] "I will not allow Luca to have his way with Highland and the City-State..."





: [spins and hops] "Th, then..."





: [glances at her, then back at me] "You have no reason to fight... Odessa..."










: "I can't just run away."





: ". . . . ."
Pilika bounces at Jowy a lot.





: "Ooh...  Wah, ooh...  Jo..."





: ". . . . ."





: [nervous bouncing] "Ooh....  Uwaaaaaaaaah!!!"
Jowy turns away from her and she stops.





: ". . . . .  Odessa, you should start running."





: [looks back where we came from] "Pursuers...  Odessa, run!!"





: [runs in front of Jowy] "Jowy...  What is this, this has to be a lie!!  I don't believe it!!  Jowy, my Jowy, our Jowy...  He'd never follow orders from Luca Blight!!  It's a lie!!"





 If you go 'Let's go, Nanami', I drag her off.  :(





: ". . . . ."





: "Come ON, Nanami!!"





: [spins] "No, no, no, NO!!  I WON'T!!!!  We're finally here with Jowy...!"










: ". . . . ."





: [bounce] "Come on, come with us, Jowy!!  Okay?  Okay?  Okay??  Come on, say something, Odessa!!!"










: ". . . . ."





: [steps up] "You're coming with us one way or another, Jowy..."
Highlanders: "Captain Rowd!!  I found them!!  This way!!"





: [looks at us] "Damn it!!  Come on, Nanami!!  NOW!!"
Flik drags her off and everyone but me walks away.
Long pause.





: "Go on, Odessa."
And then I leave too.





: [steps down] "Farewell... Odessa..."
Fade out.

No music.

When we're nearly out...





: "It looks like we made it, but we can't rest easy yet.  Let's hurry to Sewer Castle, Odessa."





: "Someday... ... Someday..."
Fade out.

[BGM: Sedition]





 Cut back to Jowy, standing where we left him.  Rowd walks in with five Highland soldiers.





: "Well well, if it isn't the commander.  By the way, a few rats must have come running this way...  Did you see them, by any chance?"
Long pause.





: "I haven't seen anything." I do love when 'sedition' is an accurate title :)
Rowd looks at the soldier right behind him, who spins.





: "Ohhhh, I see.  Hmm, even after one of my men swore he saw them come this way!  You may be a commander, but you're still a newcomer.  His majesty Luca asked me to keep an eye on you, you know.  What do you think he'd say if I gave him this little piece of information?" :)





: [looks aside unsuspiciously] ". . . . ."
Rowd and his soldiers slowly advance on Jowy.





: "Step aside, would you?"





: [from offscreen] "Wait, Rowd."
Seed and Culgan walk up behind Jowy.





: "We were here, too, and nobody suspicious came through."





: [nervous] "Wh... What are you saying..."





: "We'd hate to see you make a false report out of jealousy because a former subordinate is now your commanding officer." omg CULGAN 





: "That's right, we're witnesses."
Rowd and his squad back up.





: "Damn..."





: "You know, there's still quite a riot going on in Greenhill.  Shouldn't you get yourself down there?" Diiiiiiiiss





: "Damn..!  All right, let's go!!"
Rowd-tachi walk off.





: "Why..."





: "Why?  We love Highland.  It's a wonderful country."





: "We can't stand idly by and let it be destroyed.  The only thing Luca Blight will bring about is ruin... and that is not our intention."





: "It wouldn't be pleasant to be left standing on scorched earth after the war's over, would it?"
They step up to Jowy.





: "Jowy Atreides, Commander of the Fourth Army of the Kingdom of Highland, we pledge our loyalty to you."





: "We know what your goal is.  Please, use us to that end."





: "Culgan, Seed..." [moves closer to them; their faces are nearly touching] "Your brave decision will not be in vain.  Thank you..."
Fade out.  :)


*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 56 / 108 + squirrel squad
- Jowy Points: 8( Jowy, why aren't you on my side?  
- Times Fainted: 1 ... so far ...
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: So we've been to Muse, Southwind, Two River, and Greenhill, which leaves Tinto and Matilda!  GUESS WHICH ONE WE GO TO NEXT


----------



## Espeon (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*






 Haha, this image amuses me greatly. Still loving this.

(I think you forgot to change your $rious to Odessas).


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: TERESA GET.  Jowy is an asshole.  Seed and Culgan joined Jowy's party!  

Gross, being on the world map without the ability to teleport.
Let's see if Bob the werewolf likes me yet.





: "What's your business with me!!!"





: "Hey, join our group."





: "You're not quite the same as the others who've asked...  But still... no."

Aha!





 Jeane's in the rune shop.





: "Hoo hoo...... Lord Odessa.  It's been a long time......  This is my... real profession." Uh... huh...










: "Umm, err, join our group.....?"





: "Ho ho..... join your group?  You want me.... to join you?  Tee hee.... I'd love to....."
[ Jeane joined the group! ]





: "Well....  I'll have to ask Miss Yuri to take over the shop for me...."

YURI: "Welcome, Sir Odessa.  Jeane changes her mind so easily, I just don't know what to do.  Tee hee hee."

I stop by the kobold village, and there's a girl named Yuzu!





: "Yuzu's in big, big trouble...  What should Yuzu do...?" WHY AM I RECRUITING A TEN YEAR OLD










: "What happened?"





: "Well... (sniff)... Yuzu managed to escape with her granddaddy's sheep... But... The sheep...  They went into the woods...  Now Yuzu's in trouble.."










: "Shall I look for them for you?"





: "Wha...  Really?  Thank you, Mister!"

Cut to forest.





: "The (sniff), the sheep ran that way.  Yuzu will wait right here.  Please help Yuzu, Mister!"
[ You caught a sheep ]





: "Welcome back, Mr. Sheep!  Now there are just two left."
[ You caught a sheep ]





: "Wow, you're awesome, Mister!  There's just one more!"
[ You caught a sheep ] maaaaaa





: "Yay!  You're the coolest!  Thanks, Mister!"
Cut back to village.





: "Thank you so much, Mister!"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "But... Still...  Yuzu's still in trouble...  The sheep went to the woods 'cause they were hungry...  I don't know where granddaddy is...  And I need to take the sheep somewhere safe..."










: "Take them to my place."





: ! "R... Really!?!?  I can take them to your place?  Without granddaddy, I didn't know what else to do...  Thank you, Mister!"
[ Yuzu joined the group! ] I'm a terrible person.





: "Huh?  Sewer Castle?  Yeah, I know where that is!  Let's go, sheep!  You can eat as much as you want!"
Yuzu walks off with her sheep.

Yuzu left a lamb in the woods, which I just acquired.  :Db

Back in my castle ...
STALLION IS RUNNING LAPS AROUND THE GRAVEYARD





: "Ooooo woooo......"






 WHY ARE YOU WASHING GENGEN





: "Ya see?  Washing like this feels good."





: "G, G, Gengen is K, Kobold warrior, so m, m, must be t, t, totally... c, c, c, c, c, clean...."






 Odessa league rewards: Secret Writings, Lubricating Oil, Boots.





 You got Lubricating Oil
And then I played again and got a Sexy Wink.  ;)  [ plays again to win a Leisure Set, which boosts Family Attack ]






 Yoshino's hung Gengen on the line to dry.





: "Something..... different.... arf."

Gonna do a cooking battle...
This time the chef is a blue guy named Goetsu.
GOETSU: "My goal is the achievement of culinary perfection.  I heard the famous Hai Yo was here so I came right away."





: [hops, pinged] "'Famous'?  Oh come on, I'm not that famous!"
GOETSU: "Don't be so modest.....  Please, please let Goetsu face you in a cooking contest."





: [looks around nervously] "What should I do, Odessa?"





: "Don't lose, Hai Yo!"
GOETSU: "It's my honor, Lord Hai Yo.  A cooking contest it is!!!"

AHAHAHAHA my judging panel is Bolgan, Mukumuku, Ridley, and Adlai.
"Whatever he eats, he says "Yummy!". It's Bolgan!!!" 
"Your favorite flying squirrel and mine, it's Mukumuku!!!!! I wonder what he likes to eat?" 
"Commander Ridley of the Kobold Army!!! They say he's a tough judge of people and food!!!!" 
"When this self-proclaimed genius moved out of South Window, his neighbors finally got a full night of sleep. It's Adlai!!!!" 

Went with Amazing Tempura (2, 3, 1, 2), Spicy Pizza (5 5 3 3), and Ice Cream (5 5 4 1).
Goetsu went with Grilled Scallops (3, 3, 2, 1), Buttered Clams (5 5 4 2), Mayonnaise Pie (3 3 0 0).
GOETSU: "Your reputation is well deserved, Hai Yo!!!  You have defeated Goetsu."





: "That's not true.  Your cooking was terrific!" ... mayo pie???
GOETSU: "Not at all.  The victory was yours all along.  Please take this as promised."
[ You got 'Buttered Clams recipe'. ]
GOETSU: "Well, goodbye.  I hope that we will meet again one day!"

woman behind bar: "Leona went to one of the nearby cities to restock her supply of whisky."

I head over to the Great Hall~  Shu, Viktor, and Apple are there.





: "Excellent work, Lord Odessa.  And this must be Lady Teresa.  Welcome to Sewer Castle."





: "Yes... Thank you.  But I'd like to be alone right now.  I want time to think."
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music ... 3?]





: [from offscreen] "Lord Teresa."
He runs in with Fitcher.





: "Shin!  You're safe!"





: "We were able to escape in the town's confusion.  There are many secret paths in Greenhill."





: [walks closer to Shin] "You made it...  I'm so glad..."





: [walks up to them] "Fitcher, I'm impressed!  Getting Shin out of there was quite an accomplishment."





: [backs up] "Oh, it wasn't just Shin..."





: [from offscreen] "Sir Flik!!!"
Flik goes !, Nina runs over to him.





: "!"
Nina advances on him.  He backs up.





: "Sir Flik, I thought that maybe, the way I acted, I was being a nuisance to you..." REALLY





: "But... But, I know now that I simply have to be by your side!  It's our destiny...  That's why I followed Fitcher.  I won't be a nuisance!  That reminds me... I made dinner for you!  Hurry, hurry!  Your soup is getting cold!" SOB
Flik tries to run but she bolts and grabs him and drags him off, whistling.  He is very uncomfortable with these shenanigans.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . Lord Odessa, please try to get some rest today."
Fade out.

It is nighttime.  No music.

I step out of my room and Nanami's there!





: "Ah, Odessa.  Can't sleep?  Come on, you've got to sleep!  What'll you do if you get sick?"
She shoves me back into the room.
I go back to bed.
[BGM: The King's March]





 Cut to Luca's command tent.  Klaus, Kiba, Seed, and Culgan are more or less in line with Luca.  Jowy's talking to Luca.





: "Hmm.  So you managed to take Greenhill as you promised.  I see you're more than just talk.  I like that."





: "Thank you, my lord."





: "Well, I'll keep my word as well.  Tell me what you want."





: [steps up] "Yes, my lord. . . . . . . . . . . . . I want your sister, Princess Jillia, as my wife....." WHAT IN THE FUCKS
Seed exchanges a look with Culgan.  Klaus steps up.  There is a pause.





: [steps up, laughing] "Jillia.... my sister???  Hoo Hoo Hoo Ha Ha Ha!!!  Why you LITTLE punk!!!!!!  You've got balls, I'll say that.  Would you like me to remove your head from your shoulders with this blade?" [ DRAWS HIS SWORD ]





: "No, my lord.  But I know that His Majesty does not take an oath lightly.  Also......  I've got an idea."





: [raises sword] "What is it?  Speak up.  If I don't like it, I promise I WILL cut off your head."





: "But I shouldn't speak in front of so many, if you take my meaning, my lord."





: [waves sword around] "Yes, yes.  I understand.  Come to my quarters later and tell me this 'idea' of yours.  You'd better not be wasting my precious time." [puts his sword away]





: "Of course."
Jowy walks out, fade out.

I get out of bed.  No music.





: "Good morning, Odessa.  There's another meeting today, Lords Viktor and Shu are already waiting."

To the war room!  Viktor, Apple, Fitcher, Teresa, and Shu are there.  Shu looks around a bit.





: "Good day, Lord Odessa.  It seems everyone's here."





: [looks around] "Flik's not here yet."





: [runs in] "Sorry.  I got held up."





: [steps up] "Where were you?  Busy pursuing that little brat Nina?"





: [hops, then runs up to Viktor, pissed] "Don't make me sick!  It's she who's pursuing me!  She stole my bandanna and washed it!  It took me all morning to find it!!!"





: "Ha ha ha ha ha!  It's like you have a wife already!"
Long pause.





: "You'll pay for that, Viktor.  But more importantly, Shu, what's this meeting about?"
[BGM: Tactics]





: "Are you ready, Lord Odessa?  Well then, I'll begin.  Of the 5 Cities and 1 Knightdom in the State, South Window has been destroyed, and Muse and Greenhill are under enemy control.  Somehow we've managed to protect Two River, but Tinto is still closed to us.  I think we should forge a bond with the only alliance member left, the Knightdom of Matilda.  Their army is as strong as Muse's, and if we ally with them, we'll be able to attack the enemy from two fronts.  Do you agree, Lord Odessa?"










: ". . . . . . . . . ." 'So Shu, I was wondering: do you ever take your hand out of your pocket?'





: "Greenhill is still occupied by Highland, so we'll have to travel to Matilda in small groups, so as not to be detected.  Lord Odessa, please decide who you wish to accompany you."
[ Clive, Luc, Wakaba, Tengaar.  Leaving Nanami out to see if she'll force the issue. ]





: "The Knights of Matilda have been notified of our plans.  Please head north of Greenhill and use the hidden path through the woods.  When you arrive in Matilda, they should send a party to meet you."





: "Be very careful, Lord Odessa.  You belong to all of us now."

I step out of the room and Nanami pops up.





: "Hey hey hey!!!!  We're going north this time.  Of course, I'll go with you."










: "It's too dangerous."





: "Eh?  You're joking with me!  Don't even say that!"





: "It's too dangerous."





: "What are you talking about?  That's exactly why you need your big sister to protect you!"





: "It's too dangerous."





: "What?  What?  WHAT?  I don't care what you say, I'm coming along no matter what."
[ Nanami joins convoy ]
Alternatively ...





: "Of course."





: "Natch."
[ Nanami joins party ]

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 56 + Jeane + Yuzu + Teresa + Shin + Nina = 61 / 108 + squirrel squad
- Jowy Points: I got some lubricating oil and a sexy wink _just for you_, and then you go off and try to marry someone you've met, what, twice???
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: 1x faint; 1x PLOT IS HAPPENING SO I'M AWAKE
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Furries!  Viki!  Knights!  Capes!


----------



## Espeon (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

...I am thinking that lubricating oil may be the same oil which you cleaned up at the beginning of the game...


----------



## surskitty (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: To Matilda!

Playing minigames~  Got an Invincible Smile, which powers up Flik by a bit.  Also a dog whistle.

Got bored, went to bother Hai Yo.
SHIKI (a chef in red): "He he he he he he he he he!!!"





: "What!!!  You want to battle against me in a cooking contest too???"
SHIKI: "A contest.... hmmm, a contest, eh.  Very well, Hai Yo.......  If you can beat me, I'll give you this 'Cake Recipe'."





: "What should I do, Odessa?"










: "Show him how good you are."





: "Okay!!!!  It's a contest!!!"

"This wandering vagabond loves to eat Japanese food.  It's Shilo."
"Don't call her a tomboy unless you wanna lose some teeth!!  She loves to eat, especially green salads!!!  It's Wakaba!!!"
"A lifetime on the sea, of course this sailor's favorite dish must be.... fish.  It's Amada!!!"
"According to Apple she likes something called 'French' food."
Shiki made Ohitashi (4 4 2 1), Potato Pudding (1 2 1 1), Cake (4 3 4 3)
I made Green Salad (3 5 2 3), Crab Cakes (3 4 2 3), Ice Cream (3 2 3 2)
...
They don't like ice cream as much as cake?  Jerks.

SHIKI: "He he he he he he..........."
someone: "What's so funny!!!"
someone: "Something's strange!!!  Grab him!!!"
They do.





: "It, it couldn't be......  N, no...... You can't do that....."
SHIKI: "He he.... you can't hide there...  Hiding won't help you Hai Yo....  The 'Group' already.... ungh.....""
Fade out.
woman: [freaking out] "It's..... poison........."
Did
did the cake guy just kill himself
over cake
someone: "But... who the hell was that?  And what's this 'Group'?"










: "What did that mean, Hai Yo."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."

A MYSTERY.

I stop by Forest Village on my way to Matilda and buy a lamb for 4000 potch.





Bah, Connell still doesn't like me.

Whoa, the armor shop's open now!  Someone's selling an iron hammer there.  I just bought it because.

When I get to the Path to Matilda, there are some white knights.





: "This is the forest Mr. Fitcher told us about.  The Matilda Knightdom is just ahead.  Hey, do you think the Knights are those cool guys we met in Muse?"










: "'Cool'?..."





: [hophop] "What?  What?  WHAT?  Are you JEALOUS?  Don't worry, Odessa!  Maybe one day you'll be cool too!"

Matilda white knight: "Yes, I understand.  You may pass."

There's a weird dude just inside the forest.





: ". . . . ."
He won't like me for another two or three plot points and I'll need an animal with me.

Fucking DoReMi elves.






 Someone teleports in and looks around nervously!  She is holding a knife and fork.





: "Huh?  Wha?  Wha?  Where am I?  Where'd my meal go???"
I walk over to her and she walks up!





: "Hey, where am I?  WHAT?!  The City-State of Jowston????  How strange... Hmm, can I even go back...?  Um, um, I'm a little lost...  Hey, do you think I could stay at your house for a little while?"





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Absolutely not!!"





: ! "Oh... oh, I see... Oh well...  I'll give it another try.  YAH!!!"
She teleports off.
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "A cute girl like you?  Of course."





: ? "(HUH?)"
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Uh... sure, okay."





: "Really??  Wow, thanks.  Thank you.  So, so, where's your house??"
[ Viki joined the group! ]





: [closes eyes, glows a bit, puts away silverware] "Okay, it's pretty close.  We should be all right.  Reeeadddyyy... YAH!!"
She teleports off, then teleports back.





: "Oh yeah, I forgot.  Um, what's your name?   Odessa.  Okay.  My name is Viki.  I specialize in 'Blinking Magic.'  Basically, I teleport things.  Nice to meet you!"





: "Then, I'll go on ahead to your house.  Or should I come with you?"










: "Okay, come with us..."





: "Sure, okay."
[ Viki joins party ] She has a forehead slot and a Blinking rune on her right hand.  Her left hand never opens up.
I kick out Luc since backrow.





: "Okay, I'll get going.  YAH!!"
There is a teleporty noise.





 We are now in the castle.  Viki looks around a bit.





: "Yeah!!  Hey, that went pretty well!!"
She looks around, baffled.





: "Huh???  Wha????  This isn't what you meant by 'with us??'  I failed...  I failed...  Oh, it's okay though, I'll teleport you wherever you wanna go!"
And she walks over to her post to the right.

I stop by the bar for whatever reason.  (It's to put our lucky airhead in my party.)





: "Hey, whatcha doin' here?  So, wanna try a drink of somethin' stronger than lemonade?"

Ladida, I wander to the Kuskus blacksmith and sharpen everyone to 11.  ... Even Viki.  For some reason.  Well, I get her to 10 and am then broke, so I guess I'll just have to do the infinite money trick.






: "Huh?  Huh?  What?  You wanna teleport somewhere?"  Haha, I can just skip to Rockaxe.  I head to Rakutei instead though and walk... to Highway Village.

kid: "That Futch fellow staying at the Inn really is a Dragon Knight.  I saw him with a little dragon!"

Bought a cow from a kid.
[ You got Recipe #32 ]

Ladida, to Rockaxe!
[BGM: Proud Sarabande]
Rockaxe is built on a hill!  It is also a giant castle.
BLUE KNIGHT: "Lord Miklotov is the captain of us Blue Knights.  But I've heard he hasn't been getting along with Lord Gorudo lately..."
~*~ CLIVE QUEST ~*~
I head into the inn and Clive is pinged!  Also there's an empty bowl with chopsticks where Long Chan Chan usually is.  I guess he saw Wakaba coming and bolted.





: [talks to random man] "Hey, do you know a woman named Elza?  Tall, with blonde hair?"
man: "Uh... Um..."





: "Do you know her?"
other man: "I think that sounds familiar..."
first man: "That's right, some woman I'd never seen before came in here...  Great butt, I'll say.  But when I tried to talk to her..."
other man: "Yeah, she just suddenly kicked us down, then whipped out this magic object and blew off my beautiful mustache!  No way I'd forget that!"





: "And do you remember where she went then?"
man: "Yeah, I remember, I remember!!  Let's see..."
man: "Uh, I think it was..."





: "Am I gonna have to blow off the other half of your mustache?"
man: "No, hold up, I got it!  I remember now...  It was... Uh... Radat Town, I think?"
man: "So, he said she went to Radat, near South Window City."





: "Radat...  I'll get her this time."





: "Let's go back to Radat, Odessa."
Fade out.

man in inn: "I wonder if the Knightdom plans to fight with Highland?  I've heard rumors that they're secretly forming a treaty..." i hate you gorudo
A little kid's room has 'Interesting books' in it.  Rioudessa's taste ...

kid: "Are you a visitor here?  The inn is just ahead on this road...  Are you really just visiting?  If you're lying, they'll kill you!"

Ooooh, violence rune!

Wandering around Rockaxe castle...
BLUE KNIGHT: "Lord Miklotov is very driven, and sometimes acts without thought of the consequences.  Personally, I think that's a virtue."

Okay, where in the fucks is Gorudo.

OH





 I head back to the Greenhill-Matilda border from the Matilda side and ambush Miklotov.
Hahaha, I can't actually talk to him.

I run back to the white knights and then walk towards him a bit.
[BGM: Young Heroes]  Camiklotov's theme.
Miklotov walks up to meet me with his knights.





: "Lord Odessa of the Sowston Army.  I am Miklotov, Captain of the Blue Knights.  I am here to greet you."





: [walks over to him and jumps] "Oh!  I was right!  It's the guy we met in Muse!"





: [glances at her] "Met in Muse...  Ah, at Jowston Hill...  I apologize for that, but at that time I had no idea of what the man Lord Odessa would become.  Please allow me to escort you to our castle." I was just there, but sure, why not.

Weeeeeee teleport to Rockaxe!





: "This is our base, Rockaxe Castle.  Lord Gorudo is waiting inside.  Please enter."
Fade out, we're walking up to the castle.





: "Lord Gorudo is waiting in the reception area.  Please proceed straight ahead." I do like this teleporting shindig you're up to.






 Hi, Camus and Gorudo!
[BGM: A Man Named Gorudo] this is ominous as hell





: "You're Odessa?  Hmph...  You're just a little boy!  The rumors that your army managed to best Highland must be gross exaggerations at best."










: "What!?"





: "Shh, Odessa!"





: "The Muse Army were such pathetic cowards.  We sent troops to save them, but Muse fell before they even arrived!" Wow dude you can't die fast enough.










: "How dare you!"





: "Control yourself, Odessa!"





: "I say that because, like Muse, you're a leader of a tiny army futilely battling Highland.  You'll probably meet the same fate.  Probably.  Camus, see Lord Odessa and his party to a guest room.  Let them rest a while, then escort them to the border.  Our business is done."





: [steps forward] "Yes sir.  Lord Odessa...  This way."
Fade out.

[BGM: none; crickets]
We're outside a room.





: "Lord Odessa, this will be your room.  Please excuse me."
He starts walking off, then stops.





: "Lord Odessa, try not to let that upset you...  Well, if you'll excuse me..."
He leaves.





: "What next?  Should we try to talk to him again tomorrow?  Anyway, we should try to get some sleep.  I'm tired."
Fade out.





 Nanami looks around the room a bit.





: "Should we go to sleep now?  The beds seem quite comfortable."










: "Let's look around a bit more."





: "That's a good idea.  Maybe we'll discover something."
Whoop, nothing.





: "Should we rest now?"





: "Let's get some sleep."





: "Good idea.  Ahhh... My legs are sore." From a long hard day of being teleported.
Fade out.






 Nanami is snoring.  Her eyes are open though wtf.





: "Odessa...  Wake up... Odessa..."
Odessa goes ? and eventually gets out of bed and looks around.  Leknaat teleports into their room in a blue ball.





: "Odessa...  You've become so strong...  But the threat of battle is still nipping at our heels...  Much blood and many tears have been shed...  But you can't turn your back on the fight.  You mustn't avert your eyes.  In you...  In you rests the hopes and dreams of so many.  You can't throw that away.  The Rune on your right hand will guide you to the final battle...  And the results of that...  Will create our future...  Our destiny... Odessa."  Thank you for waking me for that, Leknaat.  That was definitely useful.
She teleports out and fade out.

It is morning!  Nanami is out of bed.  No music.





: "Good morning, Odessa!  Hmm?  What's wrong?"
Odessa gets up.

We head downstairs and when I go to talk to Gorudo, Miklotov runs over and stops me.





: "Sorry, but we're in a rush."
He runs into Gorudo's room.





: "What the hell's going on?  Shall we go see?"

[BGM: A Man Named Gorudo]
Camus is to Gorudo's right.  Miklotov is in front of him.





: "What's with all the commotion!?"





: "The Highland Army has appeared at the Matilda-Muse border."





: "So they've finally come to give us a chance to prove our valor?"





: "What the hell...?  Do they intend to invade us?  I can't imagine they'd attack now." I DON'T THINK THEY BROUGHT FLOWERS





: "No, it seems the Highland Army is pursuing refugees from Muse.  The refugees must be trying to flee to Matilda...  Lord Gorudo, we must mobilize to save the refugees immediately!"





: "Hmmmmm...  I see.  Prepare to mobilize."





: "Yes SIR!"
Miklotov runs off.





: "Well well...  What on Earth..."





: [steps up] "Lord Odessa, did you hear that?  We're mobilizing now, what do you intend to do?"





  It doesn't actually matter.





: "I'll go too."





: "Lord Odessa, you don't have many troops to spare, so please be careful.  Especially since you have a lady to look out for..." Whoa whoa whoa WAIT a second there.  Nanami's my bodyguard, not the other way around.





: "Huh?  Wha...?  You mean me????"





: "Well then, let's get going.  We haven't much time."
Fade out.





 I don't hear music :'(  I have a single unit; there are three white knights, one red knight, and one blue knight.  There are three Muse refugees on the other side of the gate.





: "That looks like it..."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
REFUGEES: "We're almost to the Matilda border...  Keep going!!!"
REFUGEES: "We should be able to save them." wrong pronouns!
[ Start Battle ]
Cue a lot of standing there because the gate's closed.
After my turn, eight Highland units pop up surrounding the refugees.





: "Ha!  They're sitting ducks now!  Don't let a single one slip away!  Kill the ones that resist and send the rest back to Muse in chains!"
REFUGEES: "But they've come so far..." shouldn't it be 'we'
REFUGEES: "H... Help us!  They'll kill us if we go back!!!" Yep.
Oh, huh, Klaus and Kiba are here.  As are Jowy, Culgan, and Seed.  I knew Jowy had to be, but didn't know Klaus was here too.  Klaus and Kiba hold still.
HAHAHA Jowy just crit on some refugees overkill much?  Also wow Jowy you're going off to fight unarmed people?  GJ YOU ARE A JERK





: "Lord Gorudo!  We have to save them!"





: "We will do no such thing.  Hold your position, Miklotov."





: "What are you saying!?  They're being slaughtered in front of us!  It would sully our reputations as knights if we just sit idly by!"





: "It's happening outside of our territory.  We have no right to intervene.  It's more important that we bolster our defenses.  Let no one past the border, refugee or otherwise."





: "You're ordering us to watch them die!?!  I can't... I won't..."





: "Are you saying you intend to disobey and order?  Have you no devotion to your lord, Miklotov?" die die die





: "Miklotov..."





: "Damn. . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
Oh huh half of the Highland units are Highland Army and half are White Wolf Army.  (The White Wolves are Luca's.)
REFUGEES: "No... It's too late...  They'll all be killed..."
REFUGEES: "Please stop..."





: "It seems they've lost the will to resist.  Round up the pigs!"
They leave.





: "Let us pull back, Camus, Miklotov."





: "Damn. . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Miklotov..."
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 61 + Viki = 62 / 108 (and the squirrel squad)
- Jowy Points: Why did you overkill some random Muse refugees?  Wat.
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted once, woke up randomly once
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: Gorudo upgrades his fuckery.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: Gorudo is the biggest fuckhead.  Okay, okay, Agares might be more of a fuckhead, but Gorudo is probably the biggest fuckhead.

[BGM: A Man Named Gorudo]
We're back in Gorudo's audience room.  Camus and Miklotov are standing right in front of him; my party's lined up like bowling pins.





: "Ultimately, Highland did not invade.  It seems even the great Luca Blight has not the courage to face the Knights of Matilda.  Stand down now, Miklotov, Camus."





: "Yes..."





: ". . . . . . . . . ."
They walk out of the room around us.  Then Gorudo walks out, but he makes us move out of his way rather than walk around us.
The music doesn't change when I regain control.
I step outside the room and Camus and Miklotov are arguging.





: "Calm down, Miklotov.  What do you expect to accomplish, going into enemy territory alone?"





: "But...!!!  I have to see with my own eyes!  I have to see what those Highland bastards are doing in Muse!  Don't try to stop me, Camus."





: "I see.  I will not interfere."
Miklotov storms out.  Camus watches him leave, then turns towards me.





: "This is a troubling situation...  Going into Muse alone...  Lord Odessa, I cannot leave this castle.  I must stay behind to respond to Lord Gorudo's capricious commands.  You can get to Muse through the border crossing south of here.  I beg of you...  Please protect Miklotov."
Camus walks away.

I get control back!

BLUE KNIGHT: "Lord Odessa.  Sir Miklotov said he was going to go to Muse." Beat.  "Huh?  Yes.  The Muse checkpoint is just southeast of here."
Hee, there are two black cats watching each other right outside the castle.
man: "How goes the war with Highland?  It seems the Knightdom doesn't intend to join in..."

While I'm walking out of town, I get pinged about halfway from the castle to the gate and turn to watch Miklotov right near the town exit.  He's talking to two blue knights.  Not gonna keep track of which one's which.
BLUE KNIGHT: "Please wait, Sir Miklotov!  It's suicide to go to Muse alone."





: "Don't worry, I'll be careful.  I have to see what's going on in Muse.  I will return soon!"
BLUE KNIGHT: "B... But..."





: "I'm counting on you."
And he walks off.

This is when I'd normally go off to recruit Futch and Humphrey, but I already did :V  Though actually most people who make a habit of sequence breaking in this game recommend waiting until now to get Futch and Humphrey: beating the harpy is a pain in the ass.

I get to the Muse-Matilda border and the gate is gone :V





: [pinged when I walk in] "Lord Odessa, are you going to Muse also?  I must beg of you...  Will you let me accompany you?  I must cross the border< but the guards are looking out for me, and I'm too conspicious alone."  Is conspicious like the cross between being conspicuous and suspicious?










: "I can't."





: "Please join us."





: "I must go to Muse and see for myself what the Highland Army is up to!" Eh, the usual: mass murder, human sacrifice, jaywalking, arson....





: "Lord Odessa, please let me accompany you."
And he says all three of those lines whenever I say 'I can't.'  Guess they flubbed the dialogue options.





: "Okay."





: "Thank you.  I swear on my hoor that I will not forget this." HONORRRRRRRR
[ Miklotov convoy joins party ]
I kick out Wakaba to make room for Miklotov since 1. they're both S-range and 2. I want to see what Long Chan Chan says when I don't scare him off.
When I walk down to the actual gate, Miklotov hides behind me.
GUARD who is a white knight: "Are you going to Muse?  It's very dangerous with the 'refugee hunt' that's going on now."
other GUARD who is also a white knight: [ping] "You... You're Sir Miklotov!"





: "Damn..." well, maybe you should've changed out of uniform, genius.










: [ Pass by force ]
GUARD: "Sir Miklotov, we received a message from Sir Camus.  It said we were not to interfere with your secret mission.  Please be careful."  CAMUS
We walk past the gate and Miklotov turns back towards Matilda.





: "Camus...  Let's go, Lord Odessa."

And now we're in the Muse area!  iirc, some of the random encounters drop _really good loot_ so I'm going to wander around a bit.  Miklotov comes reasonably well equipped, though his sword appears to be permanently wind-element, boo.

Because I'm bored, I stop by the Muse-Highland border.  One of the guards says "Go back!  Go back!  Don't hang around here!"  Little worried about your own skin, there?
HIGHLAND SOLDIER on the bridge between Muse and Toto: "Beyond here is the Highland Kingdom.  Travellers are not allowed at this time."  Um I think I'm currently in Highland dude.  I'm pretty sure the whole general Mercenary Fort + Ryube + Toto area tends to be Dunan territory throughout the game.

Running around Coronet just because...
beefy man: "Hey kid.....  Huh?  Is that that Matilda Knight...."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Hah!!!!  These city folk are weak.  Just threaten 'em with your sword a little and they'll do anything."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER in inn: "Haven't seen your face 'round much.  Where are you from?"  Kyaro, mister!  :D
man: "I think something terrible is happening in Muse.  I can't just keep working."
woman: "You're a traveller, eh.  Be careful of Highland soldiers." What, with my charming Highland accent?
beefy man: "H.. Hello there....  Umm why, are you one of those Highlanders?"
man: "Hmm.  I wonder when these Highlander soldiers are going to leave..."
woman outside blacksmith: "My dad......  They're forcing him to work for the Highland Army....  He's really depressed...." Well, he could cheer up and stop sucking and sharpen up my party's weapons.  >(
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "I'm starting to get sick of patrolling this city....." Very sad.
man: "The Highland folks ain't bad people... once ya get used to 'em that is." I'm pretty sure no one likes Luca.  Except possibly Jowy.
old woman: "Are you working with the Highlanders too?" I suspect that's a no.
woman: "Hey, there are kids in the Highland Army?  But where are your uniforms?" Maybe Luca has them.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Luca gathered up all the refugees from Muse...  I wonder what the hell he's planning?"
woman: "Hey, is it true that Shu is the strategist for the Sowston Army?  I'm not surprised." Yeah, but he's kind of a jerk.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Coronet is under Highland rule.  No one can pass through here.  Go home.  Get lost!" I like how none of these Highland soldiers have checked wanted posters lately.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Keep hangin' around and we'll throw yer punk butt in jail!"
Tai Ho locked the door when he left.

soldiers at Greenhill border: "We're currently rounding up remnants of the State Army in Greenhill.  You'll just have to wait until we're done." But I like those remnants.  They can stay at my castle anytime.

...
Hilda and Alex left the stove on.  They still have 'bubbling stew' and 'boiling potatoes'.






 No music!  There is ominous cloud cover over Muse.





: "That's Muse in the distance.  We must be careful from here on."
There is now a foreboding sound.





: "Wha.. What...?"
[BGM: Sacrificial Feast]





 CUTSCENE WITH FOREBODING MUSIC AND SOUNDS the sky!





 Muse in the distance!





 Jowston hill!





 Cloud of something black!





 IT GLOWS





 More cloud.





 WOLF.





 Woooooooolf





 wolf goes into focus





 sky wolf!





 WITH MULTIPLE HEADS





 there wolf





 there city

[BGM: Tension]





 FADE INTO LUCA AND JOWY 8D





: "HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!!!!!  Look at how beautiful it is!!!  Watching their filthy souls sucked into oblivion!!!!"  Luca.  Luca what.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [looks at him] "What's wrong?  Don't you think it's beautiful?  Weren't you also born without the legitimate blood of your father?" wat





: "Why would you ask that...?" we're all wondering that





: "Because you interest me.  Your eyes are different from the eyes of those other pigs.  Just below the surface, I see the darkness inside you.  Surely you must feel it too." are you hitting on jowy, luca.





: [turns away and takes a few steps] "But I....  I am grateful to my father for taking me in."
And then he walks away.





: "Pahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!  Sacrifice their souls!!!  Free the evil beast!!!  Cleans this foul land!!!" You're kind of special.
Fade out.

[BGM: Suspicion] Back to us.





: "What on earth..."
Fade out.

We're back on the world map.

I step into Muse. [BGM: Suspicion]





: "It has been a while, but...  There are no signs of life..."
Doors are all locked.

I head towards Jowston Hill and a man walks down and collapses.
man: "Huh... ha...  Ahh...  Help me..."
[BGM: Tension]
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: [runs in] "Stop!  Identify yourselves!!!" 'Hi, we're the Dunan army.  Nice day, huh?'





: "We don't have to introduce ourselves to the likes of you!!!"
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Something's funny about them!!!  Seize them!!!" What, you mean our complete lack of disguises?
Fight!
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Who the hell are these guys?" Hi, I'm the ghost of Odessa fucking Silverberg, and this is my sister, Nanami, and these are my adoring fans.
The Highland soldier bolts.





: [to the fallen man] "Are you okay?  What the hell happened?"
[BGM: Suspicion]
man: "A m... Monster...  A silver monster...  Ev... Everyone...  Eaten alive...  My... My wife...  My kids...  Father... Mother...  Got them...  Everyone...  Eaten... alive..." Thanks, Beast Rune!
And then he fades away.





: "Hey, hey!  Hold on...  Damn!!!  That bastard...  Luca Blight!!!  How dare he!  He'll pay for this!"





: "Lord Odessa, I'm going back to Rockaxe.  I'll send those Highlanders back where they came from!" I hope you only mean other Highlanders because tbh I don't think people like me much :'(
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "There they are!!!"





: "Hurry!  We mustn't be captured!!!"
We safely run out!

Come on, tigers, drop some double-beat runes!  Please?
Ugh, no go.

back at the gate:
GUARD: "Sir Miklotov, I'm glad you were able to make it back safely!  After the incident, Lord Gorudo immediately ordered us to close to border, and not let anyone pass.  We were really worried."





: "Thank you for your concern."

GUARD: "Are you well, my lord?  The people in the villages around here saw something frightening in Muse, so I was concerned.
GUARD: "Lord Camus is worried too.  Please hurry back to Rockaxe."

I step back into Rockaxe and Nanami and Miklotov have things to say.  ... psxfin is freaking out, gotta restart it.





: "Somehow we made it back..."





: "But the people of Muse...  Lord Odessa, I'm sure Lord Gorudo will understand when we inform him...  I swear, by my hands, Luca Blight will fall..."





: "Hurry, Odessa!!!  Now the Knightdom of Matilda will surely join you as allies!"

Long Chan Chan is in the inn, eating.  When I had Wakaba in my party, he left his bowl on the table but wasn't there.  Guess he saw her coming and bolted.





: "A strong body is the root of any great fighter.  And the root of a great body is eating great food." His name's listed as L. C. Chan, by the way.

I step inside the castle and Camus finds me!





: "So you've returned, Miklotov!  I am glad that you are safe."





: "Yes...  I met Lord Odessa on the way, and we travelled together.  But never mind that, where is Lord Gorudo?"





: "Did something happen?  It's not like you to be so imperious."





: "Something happened!  I only know fragments of the story, but those Highland dogs are doing something horrible!!!" So if the State is filled with pigs, and the Highlanders are dogs, what are people from Toran?  Goats?  (The Kooluk can be cochineal.)





: "Calm yourself.  A knight should know how to control his temper." I like how Camus is the fire type and Miklotov is the wind type.





: "You don't understand!  Out of my way, Camus!  This emotion can't be controlled!"
And then he storms off.





: "Hmmph.  What got into him?"
Camus follows at a much more sedate pace.

[BGM: A Man Named Gorudo]





 Walking into Gorudo's room...  Miklotov's there.  A lot of red and blue knights are, too.





: "I see you're safe, Miklotov."





: [steps up] "Lord Gorudo, I have a request.  Please let me take the Army, or even just my own Blue Knight Squadron, to invade Muse." Blue Leader, this is Red Leader, standing by ....





: "Are you mad?  Why should we do that?  Highland has no intention of fighting us, but you want to start a war with them?"





: "The Highland Army gathered all the people of Muse and the nearby towns, and sacrificed them in some bizarre ritual!  It was a massacre!  We can't go on pretending to see what's happening!  What of our honor as Knights!?"





: "I don't know what you saw, but we Knights have a responsibility to govern this land.  We can't send its people into danger."





: "You can't think Highland will leave us be for long!  When the other State cities fall, Luca Blight will come to destroy us!!!" Eh, he'd probably get you guys before Tinto.  You're closer.





: [shoves Miklotov back] "Silence!  This 'massacre' you're babbling about, did you actually see it with your own eyes?"





: "No, but, but...  We know they captured all the refugees..."





: "Shut up!  You speak of 'Knight's Honor?'  As a Knight Captain, didn't you pledge to me, by the emblem on your chest, your undying loyalty?  Is breaking that pledge part of a 'Knight's Honor'?"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [backs up] "I did... swear to you by this Emblem...  But this is my true 'Knight's Honor'." Oglaf link goes here.  -- DID I JUST TYPE THAT.





: "If that's the way you want it, fine.  Now get out of my sight!"





: "Breaking a pledge... Breaking a pledge of loyalty is a Knight's highest disgrace...  But..."





: "But I am... I am... I am!!!  I am a Human first and a Knight second!!!  I don't need your title!  I resign myself to your disgrace!  But I will never forgive you!!!  I can never look idly by while lives are being thrown away!!!"  Miklotov
[BGM: Heart Softening Music something.  Not an ending theme one.]





 Miklotov turns to the side and reaches up on his chest.  Gorudo is confused.





 ... And he takes off his emblem and throws it to the ground.  Gorudo is shocked!





: "You...  You...  To break your oath..."
Camus walks in.





: "Miklotov is just upset...  Let him cool off a bit."





: "You came just in time, Camus.  Arrest this man!  Throw him in prison!"





: "Arrest Miklotov?  I can't do that."





: "What are you saying...?" Camus is a much better choice of moirail than Jowy.





 Camus closes his eyes and removes his emblem, too.  ... Which begs the question: how does he keep his half-cape on?





: "I guess I'm going to break my oath too.  I cannot obey."





: "Camus..."





: "Lord Odessa, please allow Miklotov and I to join the Sowston Army.  We are no longer Knights, but we still posess our hearts and our skills.  Surely they will aid you." Yes, 'posess'.
[ Miklotov joined the group! ]
[ Camus joined the group! ]





: [hop] "You...  You traitors!  You can't just leave!  You, guards, arrest them all!!!"
He looks around.





: "Quickly!  Hurry up!"
BLUE KNIGHT: ". . . . . . . . . . . . ."
BLUE KNIGHT: [steps up] "Sir Camus, Sir Miklotov, please let me accompany you.  I want to fight by your side." And he takes off his emblem, too.





: "You... You..."
BLUE KNIGHT: [steps up] "Sir Miklotov, please take me too."





 There's a lot of tinging sounds as they all throw aside their emblems.  Not in unison!





: "You fools!!!  So you've turned a handful of Knights against me...  What do you think that will accomplish!?" ... Making my army bigger?
And he runs out the top.





: "... I'm sorry, everyone...  Lord Odessa, it's not safe to stay in the castle any longer."
Fade out.

No music.
Camus and Miklotov are leading me out Rockaxe.  We're about halfway between the castle and the exit.





: "Let's escape the castle before Gorudo calls in his army."





: "Miklotov, you go with Lord Odessa.  I'll talk with some of the other Knights and catch up.  I should be able to convince a few more to join us...  Although I hate to council them towards treason." Eh, it's a good cause.





: "Be careful."





: "Don't worry, I'll come soon."
Camus stops to look at me as he leaves.





: "We need to hurry.  The Muse border is probably still under Gorudo's control, so let's escape through Greenhill."
[ Miklotov convoy joins party ]
Whoop, teleport to Greenhill border.





: "We should be safe now..."





: "Haaahhh...  I'm so tired of constantly running away..."
blue knight: [runs in, freaking out] "Lord Miklotov, they're coming after us!!!"





: [stuttered step towards blue knight] "What!  There's too many..."





: [hop] "Yipes!!!  It's okay...  We'll triumph somehow.  Prepare for battle!"
Shu walks in from the left.





: "We've come to escort you back, Lord Odessa."





: [hop hop hop] "Shu!  Thank God!  Now we'll stand a fighting chance!!!"





: "I doubt you'll need us.  Take a closer look at your pursuers."





: [walks in with a bunch of blue and red knights] "Sorry we're late, Miklotov."





: [glances at them] "Camus...  You...  What's with all these people?"





: "They share our disgust for Gorudo's methods.  About half of both the Red and Blue Knights have decided to join us."





: [walks over] "You must be Lord Camus and Lord Miklotov.  I am Shu, the Sowston Army's strategist."
They step up.





: "It is a pleasure to meeet you.  I am the former Blue Knight Captain of Matilda, Miklotov."





: "And I'm Camus, former Red Knight Captain.  Now a common swordsman."





: "The Sowston Army welcomes you both.  Lord Odessa, we must return immediately.  I don't know how much longer we can evade the notice of the Greenhill Army."
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 62 + Camiklotov = 64 / 108 (and the squirrel squad)
- Jowy Points: W O W nice job standing there dude
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted once, woke up randomly once
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: ... We're kinda running low on potential allies, huh!


----------



## surskitty (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: Camiklotov get!  

Whee, I'm at my castle!  ... Hm, size two still.

I head down to the war room.  Apple, Shu, Fitcher, and Teresa are there.





: [looks around slowly] "Whew.  I feel sort of relieved to be back here.  I guess it's because this is where I want to live..."





: [steps up] "Lord Odessa.  We weren't able to form an alliance with the Matilda Knights, but we've got many new recruits.  However the Highland Army isn't just sitting idly by either.  They're going to come at us again sooner or later.  This is just a brief rest....  Starting tomorrow, we'll have to fight again."
Fade out.

Still in the war room, but now it's just me and Nanami.





: "Tomorrow.... fight again....  Well, let's follow Shu's advice and get some rest.  I think Pilika missed you a lot when you were gone, Odessa."
Fade out.

IT IS NIGHTTIME.  Crickets are chirping.  I'm outside the war room for some reason.
man guarding war room: "Lord Odessa...  Now that your inspection is over, you should get some rest and leave the rest to me!!!"
A lot of doors are blocked, really.  I can go to the main room of each floor, though!





: [ Zzzzzz ] "Zzzzzzzzz.......  Sorry, I messed up again.....  Zzzzzz............."

man in tavern blocking exit: "Hiccup!!!  Don't worry.  I can keep guard... hiccup.... and drink at the same time.  Hiccup!!!" You fill me with confidence.
man blocking exit near Barbara's storehouse: "Even if you are Lord Odessa, no one enters or leaves here after nightfall." Excuse me, this is my army.
man on first floor blocking restaurant and bathhouse: "Hmm, let's see here...." [ beat ] "Aha!!!  There's absolutely nothing wrong!"





: [at his desk, right hand hidden from view as always] "Lord Odessa, what can I help you with?"
guard near my room: "Lord Odessa, it's late, sir, you should get some rest."

FINE.  I WILL GO TO MY ROOM AND CHECK ON PILIKA.
I step in and Pilika goes ! and jumps a little.





: "I'm back, Pilika.  Were you a good girl?"





: [hop, slow spin, hop] "......!"





: "Whew, Hey....  Odessa.....  Pilika just wants....  One more time...." [glances at her] "......... Huh?  Ummm....  No, Goodnight, Odessa!!"
What?
Nanami leaves the room, fade out.

[BGM: The King's March]





Luca is at the pointy end of a red carpet!  Jowy's standing in front of him, still in his white Highland outfit.  They're in L'Renouille palace somewhere, I believe.  It's been ages since I played through enough to be positive, but I'm pretty sure they're in L'Renouille.  (It's the capital of Highland, and also probably meant to be named after R'lyeh for $reasons.  Irrelevantly, Soul Eater is a thinly-veiled Elric of Melniboné reference, and Maximillian and Sancho are obviously Don Quixote and Sancho.  :D)





: "An interesting idea, but what about the expeditionary force?  It's not as if the entire army is loyal to me.  Particularly Kiba and his son are more loyal to the King than me.  It could even mean the entire State strategy is in danger."





: "I've got a plan to handle that."





: "Hmm.  You've really planned it all out.  How did you get so wise?"
Jowy steps aside.  A man in a brown coat with a grey scarf walks in.





: "That's nothing.  If I couldn't figure that much out, I'd be an embarrassment to the Silverburg family." Eh, I think being unable to spell 'Silverberg' makes you an embarrassment to the Silverberg family.





: "So you really were a strategist for the Scarlet Moon Empire along with Mathiu Silverburg....  Why are you here?" Luca, please learn how to spell Silverberg.





: "We're forgotten in times of peace.  It's only when war looms that people remember we exist." Later: 'And that, my shiny Apple, is why I don't have to wear pants if I don't want to.' 'Nice try, Caesar.' 'YOU CAN'T SEE ME.'





: "Hmm, as you wish, Well I leave the rest to you, my younger brother-in-law.  Hoo hoo hoo ha ha ha ha ha."
Luca walks off.





: "............................."
Fade out.

I'm in my room!

Nanami stops me by the war room when I'm walking downstairs.





: "Terrible news!  Terrible news!  Everyone's gathering in the square." Did someone conquer Radat?

... and by the square she meant the war room.
[BGM: Sedition] Okay, it looks like 90% of the time when I put 'Suspicion' it's not.  Sigh.  I just don't recognise Sedition when they skip the opening bars, which they do a lot.





: "Lord Odessa, We've got a report that the Highland Army seems to have appeared in Radat Town." I WAS RIGHT.  ... Shit.





: "'Seems to'?  Has it been occupied?"





: "I know not, but if they can occupy it before we receive our next report, they are a formidable enemy indeed."





: "So it's not Solon Jhee after all.  It's the Third Company, General Kiba and his son." HI KLAUS \o/





: [steps up] "You can't open a lock unless you know the combination.  Hey Odessa, Shall we go check things out?" Am I going to wear a disguise?





: ! "What are you saying, Viktor!  You can't have Lord Odessa do such a dangerous thing....." Ummm I could wear a bag over my head so no one recognises me.  ... Also it's not like I regularly get in fights with everything between upset houseplants to grumpy generals to giant demons or anything.  Those are definitely safer than going to Radat wearing a paper bag.





: "C'mon, it's okay I tell you.  I'll be with him.  It'll be like a stroll in the park.  Besides, Odessa needs a break." I hope I'm going to actually wear a disguise for this because this whole thing of everyone in the world recognising me is rather unfortunate.
[ Viktor joins party ]






: "Radat is east of South Window.  Be very careful." Yeah, that's why I'm wearing a disguise.  ... Wait.  No I'm not.





: "Wow, you're something else.  What should I do."





: "Don't get caught, Odessa." Damn right.





: "Looks like war....." Wow, you're one smart fucker.

...
I wonder if II has a medicine cat somewhere.

man in Kuskus (I wanted to sharpen Viktor): "Sowston Army's strategist, Lord Shu is clever, I admit it.  But General Kiba's strategist, Klaus, is brilliant...." You just think he's prettier.  COMPARE Klaus and Shu

I step into Radat and there are Highland soldiers wandering around.  :B





: "They're here.  It's full of Highland soldiers.  They sure took over quick.  There was almost no rioting." It's Radat.  They're not really that concerned with things like whose army is currently occupying them.http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g48/surskitty/gensui/suiko2/08defense/20120206_184219.png










: "Let's go inside."





: "Okay, that's the spirit.  If it gets dangerous, leave it to me.  So, which way should we go?"

Highland soldier: "Huh?  If we don't hurry, we're going to miss Lord Kiba's speech."
Highland soldier: "We're guarding this area.  Huh, are you.....?  .... Oh, just my imagination." I told you I should've worn a disguise.
man in inn: "Whew............  I wonder if we'll suffer the same fate as Muse...."
man: "A gaudily dressed man just came up to me.  I think he's looking for something....."

There is a ton of people in the middle of town.





: "Huh?  What the hell is that?"
[ BGM: The King's March ]





 Pan down to most of the townsfolk standing around and watching Kiba and Klaus, who have a lot of Highland troops behind them.





: [steps up] "Listen.  From today on, this town is under Highland rule.  Anyone who steps out of line will be punished by Highland law."
man in yellow in the middle: "B... but that means... ... our lives are...."
man in white in the middle: "The people of Muse were all devoured by a monster......."
The crowd all looks around at each other uncomfortably and there is the sound of yelling.  Kiba steps up and they stop.





: "Nothing but silly rumors!  I, Kiba, promise in the name of King Agares that no such thing has happened." Suuuuuuuure.
More spinning and chatter.
someone: "I.... I'm grateful...."
someone else: "If the war would only end, neither the State Army nor the Highland Army would make a difference."
Pan back up to us.
The talking stops.





: "Bah.  What law!  They got some nerve.  Well we know we're facing Kiba and his son.  That's enough.  Let's go home, Odessa."
We turn up, presumably about to leave.





: "Lord Odessa."
I go ! and look at Viktor.





: "Uh oh.  Did they spot you?"





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Let's run away."
AND THEY DO.





: "That was close....  Let's get back to Sewer Castle.  If our enemy is Kiba, we've got lots of work to do if we wanna win this thing."
→ wait or go 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Wait."
Nanami spins; Viktor panics.  Klaus walks up.





: "So we meet again, Lord Odessa.  It's too bad, but Lord Jowy isn't here.  He's at our capital, L'Renouille.  The wedding between him and Jillia Blight should be taking place right about now......."





: [steps forward] "Lord Odessa, You defeated me at Two River, but next time I'll be ready.  Well, excuse me for now.  We're also busy preparing for battle you know."
And he walks away.  Music goes back to whatever's usual for Radat.





: "So it's Kiba and Klaus, eh.  But about Jowy......  Well, anyway, let's head back.  Those guys mean business.  We've got to be ready for them."
And off we go!

...
I step back into Radat and one of the guards spots me, goes !, and comes back with a ton of soldiers.  Sometimes I think they don't like me, even with my charming Highland accent.  :'(

...
Wait, the calico near the entrance to my castle goes, "Ho humm....." ?!

Eilie and Pilika are waiting for me between Luc and Viki.





: "So you made it back, eh?  Well that's good at least.  Everyone's gathered in the great hall." Fascinating.
Pilika bounces.

[BGM: Sedition]





 I go check on Hai Yo and Barbara is unconscious.  Bolgan and a kid are freaking out.





: "Hey what did you do?  What did you do to Barbara?"
RYUKI: "Ha ha ha.  That was a poison extracted from 10 species of spiders found only in the nameless countries north of Zexen.  If she doesn't get an antidote within 30 minutes, she will die!!!  Now Hai Yo, return the 'thing' that you stole!"





: [panic] "Ohhh.......  I.....  I won't give it to you!!!"





: "What are you saying, Hai Yo!!  Barbara's life is in danger!!!"





: "Ohhh... but, but....  I just can't!!!!!!"
RYUKI: [pause.] "So you won't return it, eh.  Here's what we'll do.  You and I will have a contest!!!  If you win, I'll give you the antidote.  I'll aso give you a recipe according to 'Group' rules.  But if I win, you must give me that 'thing'.  Do you accept the challenge!!!!"





: "Ohhhh.... what should I do?  Lord Odessa......."










: "Help Barbara, Hai Yo!" Or kill my star of destiny and vault keeper, that's good too.





: "Okay, I'll do it.  I accept your challenge, Ryuki!!!"
RYUKI: "Well said, Hai Yo!!!  By the rules of the Black Dragon Group, let's cook!!!!"

"In the woods where he grew up, he used to love to eat fish straight from the river.  It's Kinnison!!!"
"We can expect some harsh and accurate criticism from him.  It's Clive!!!"
"Put some food in his belly and he'll be happy, I guarantee it.  It's Rikimaru!!!"
"My sources say that Fitcher has a major weakness for sweets!!!"
I'm making Sweet Salad (2, 1, 4, 2), Simmered Carp (5, 1, 5, 4), and Cheesecake (4, 1, 5, 1).
He made Sole (3, 1, 3, 1), Tempura (4, 2, 5, 3), and Creamy Gratin (2, 1, 3, 2).
WHAT IN THE FUCKS
FITCHER, HOW DO YOU NOT LIKE CHEESECAKE
also I guess that's conclusive proof that just because two characters are in the same general category doesn't mean they like the same food: Georg also loves sweets and he fucking loves cheesecake.  He really fucking loves cheesecake.  Do not get between him and his cheesecake.

RYUKI: "You are a true chef, Hai Yo!  That's why you were one of the 4 Lords of the Black Dragon Group." I wonder if that was 四天王 in Japanese.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . ."
RYUKI: "Urgh.... as I promised....."
[ You got the poison antidote ]
[ You got 'Pasta Recipe'. ]
RYUKI: "You beat me, but I won't forget!!  Until you return that 'thing', the Black Dragon Group will be hunting for you!!!!!!" Pleasant.
someone: "Ah!!!!!!!!!"
Fade out.
There is the sound of a stab.
Fade in.
someone: "He.... he took his own life...  But what did he mean 'hunt'..."





: "I knew this would happen....  I was prepared....."
Fade out.

To the war room!
[BGM: Tactics] Flik, Teresa, Shu, Apple, Ridley, and Fitcher are there.





: "Lord Odessa, we're pleased that you returned safely."





: "Of course, he had me to protect him.  But anyway, we learned who the enemy general is....  It's Kiba and his son, Klaus."





: "It's the 3rd Company of the Highland Army.  But from their numbers, it looks like part of the 4th Company is with them too." Well, it's hardly as Jowy needs it at the moment.





: "They can do whatever they like.  If they attack from the front, we'll meet them at the front.  We'll show them that the number of generals as well as the quality of the soldiers has changed from before." I kinda doubt more generals would necessarily help :B





: "Now we can finally fight a decent battle."





: [steps up] "So you've got no strategy this time?" ... he's an honorary Silverberg, Viktor.  Even Apple at her worst has a strategy.





: "Are you worried, Viktor?  We don't need a strategy for this battle.  Lord Odessa, please give the signal for our forces to deploy."










: "Troops!  Deploy!" 'Hey, Shu, am I doing it right?'





: "Give the orders for the troops." 'I already said to deploy!'
Fade out!
We're near Radat!  The kobolds are up front.





: "Hmm.  I thought you'd be hiding in your castle, but you were brave to show your face.  Good man!"





: "Father, don't understimate him.  He came out because he too has confidence in his strength." But can his hair go all flippy like Klaus's?  I THINK NOT.





: "I wouldn't have it any other way.  I love a good challenge.  It's what keeps me going." And that's why I don't need to run like hell from you.





 Rowd teleports in with some of the fourth company.  They're the group at the bottom.





: "Listen.  Just cause I'm a substitute, don't think you can mess around.  Understand?  If you understand, stay in your positions.  The 3rd Company will take the lead."





: "He he he.  Finally a good fight!"





: "Don't underestimate them."





: "I know.  I know."
[ Start Battle ]
Oh, huh, took me a bit to notice that Kiba has a mage with him.  Round one passes without anything interesting happening.





: "Lord Shu, I have a question regarding our troop deployment.  May I speak freely?"





: "Go right ahead, General Ridley."





: "Why is it that only the Kobold Unit is being placed in the front lines?" ... ridley





: "Decisions about troop deployment are mine to make and I expect you to follow them, General."





: ". . . . . . . . . ."
Luc inflicts magical death upon some Highlanders!  A kobold unit gets beaten up :'(
Highland unit gets revenge killed by the kobolds ...
My turn!
Ridley kicks some ass, as his unit is wont to do...  Teresa finishes off the archers Ridley beat up.  Flik beats up some of Rowd's troops.  Viktor gets some shit beaten out of him.
End my turn!





: "I knew we shouldn't have joined forces with the humans.  We don't need to waste our precious few lives in this meaningless war.  Order all forces to retreat!"
KOBOLD ARMY: "Huh?  Y... yes, lord.  Arf." Even the kobolds are going 'what in the fucks'.
The kobolds retreat!





: "What's this!!!"





: "What?  What?  A rift among friends?  Ha ha Ha!  Good.  Now it's our turn!!!  All forces, advance!!!!!"
Shit, Rowd just beat up Flik.
Tsai just finished off a Highland cavalry unit ... and Flik counter beat up Rowd.  Sadly Teresa failed to kick his ass.  Viktor beat up some Highlanders; Jeane zapped Kiba; Luc failed to zap Kiba.
Teresa had the crap beaten out of her!





: "It's no good!!!  Without Ridley's help, we don't have a chance!!!" Ummmm.





: "At this rate........"





: "We've got no choice....  Lord Odessa, order our troops to withdraw."





: "What happened!!!!  Damn it!!!!  We could have won this battle!!!!" Yeah actually we were kicking their ass.
We retreat!





: "You won't get away!!!"





: "Father, it's too dangerous to pursue them now.  Let's regroup our forces."
[ Withdrawal ]

We're in the great hall!  Fitcher, Teresa, Fliktor, Apple, Shu, Camiklotov, Chaco, and Tsai are there!
[BGM: Sedition, skipping the intro as usual]





: "So what about Lord Ridley!!"





: "The State Army's bad habit has shown itself."





: [jump] "Ha!  You were so arrogant!  You don't want to lose your life?"





: [steps up] "Without help from Two River, we can't match Kiba's strength..."





: "...............  This is no time to attack Ridley.  We need a strategy to weaken Kiba.  Everyone get some rest.  The rest is my job.  Lord Odessa, you should get some rest too."

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 64 / 108 (and the squirrel squad)
- Jowy Points: YOU RECRUITED THAT ASSHOLE WHO LEAD TO GREMIO REMAINING DEAD IN LIKE SEVEN FILES I CAN THINK OF OFFHAND five of them mine
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted once, woke up randomly twice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: ... And that's the good news.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

... Content note for self-harm and more importantly Luca backstory.

LAST TIME: ROCKS FALL, RADAT CONQUERED, RIDLEY WANDERS OFF MYSTERIOUSLY

TIME FOR BED.  ... Eilie is in my room.





: "Whoah.... are you okay?  I heard it was a lost cause.  C'mon perk up!  In war, it's the last one standing who wins.  Well, see ya later." Cheery.
And off she goes.
FADE OUT as Odessa goes to bed.

[BGM: Ceremony]
Fade into that room Luca was in earlier.  Agares is standing where Luca was, Luca is to his left, Jillia is in front of him, Jowy is in front of Luca vaguely, and there are two Highland officers with them.





: "Jillia...... you're certain this is what you want?"





: "Yes...... I will have him as my husband." I wonder how much of this she's up to.





: "In that case.... you have my permission." Wow I'm surprised you care.





Jillia steps back to on-level with Jowy, and the caped Highlander walks behind her.
caped guy: "Princess Jillia, this way please.....  The 'Knight's Oath' is something between the Knight, his King and a witness only."  Cough.





: "Yes.........."
Off they go.





: "Ha............" Sigh louder, Luca!





: "I hereby recognize you, Jowy Atreides, as a Knight in service of the Highland Kingdom." What fun.





: [walks to middle of carpet] "I, Jowy Atreides swear eternal fealty to King Agares Blight of Highland and I seal this oath with my blood." That doesn't sound very sanitary.





 Other Highlander gives Luca a glass of wine.  Luca sighs a little and closes his eyes.





: "As witness, I recognize the 'Wine of Fealty'."





: [sips some and opens his eyes] "It's taste is good...."
He glances side-eyed at Agares and walks over to Jowy to hand him the cup.





 Jowy takes out a knife and cuts his wrist.  Two drops of blood hit the floor.





: "Take my blood as proof of my loyalty."
Jowy lifts his wrist over the cup and drips some blood into the cup, then walks over to hand the cup to Agares and walks back to where Luca's standing.





: "Knight Jowy Atreides, just as your blood is added to my own, so too are you added to the lifeblood of the Highland Army."
Agares sips it.  The music stops.





: "Now as loyal knight in service of the Highland Kingdom and the Blight Royal Family, I ask you to.... to........."
His eyes widen 8)





 He leans forward a bit





 ... falls forward more, vomitting blood





 And then collapses.
[BGM: Sedition 8)]
The Highlander rushes over to Agares and leans over him.  "King Agares!!!" goes the nameless dude.





: "Uh... what... the....."
Highlander: "Call the King's physician!!!"
And he bolts to do so!
Agares keeps twitching.





: "He... Hee............ HEE HEE HEE HA HA HA!!!"





: "You..... this is poison............  S... so you were planning..... But.... but how......" Dude, you drank something that Luca was near.  What precisely were you expecting?





: "Yes, it was difficult.  You're a hard man to reach.  You don't even take a sip of water without having it tasted first.  But now I've finally managed to rid myself of the last weight around my neck."





: "Y.... you would...... kill your father..... with your.... own hands.........?" Dude, didn't you, like, have his mum shipped off to Kyaro to die?  You are not really one to complain about Luca's family values!





: "Ha!!!  You old fool!!!  How dare you call yourself 'father'?"
Luca walks over to Agares.  Bets on if he's going to kick him?





: "You couldn't protect your own wife!  You're a coward who made peace with a country of dogs!!!" I thought they were pigs, Luca.





: "Wh.... what are you saying......."





: "Who did nothing when my mother and I were callously dishonored!!!  Who was trembling on the throne when we were finally saved by the imperial guards!!!!!!!!"





: [turns away] ".................. This is your punishment, old man.  Your sentence is death.  All that remains is to wipe the unclean ones off this planet.  This world must be cleansed...."





: "S.... Stop it........  What about.... Sara......" ... Agares, why are you bringing up Luca's mum.





: [turns back] "You!  You have no right to utter that name!"





: "Well done, Jowy Atreides.  So... you were the last knight to swear allegiance to Agares!  Hoo hoo hoo ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!"
Jowy collapses.





: "I............"





: "That was a brilliant idea.  Drinking antitoxin daily and then poisoning your own blood...." Uhhhhhhhhh





: [ RUNS IN AND KNEELS IN FRONT OF AGARES ] "Father!!!!  Open your eyes!  Father!!!"
Huh, she turns her whole body to look at Luca.





: "It's useless........  His breathing should have already stopped."





: [stands up, fists raised] "B... brother!!!  You... you didn't!!!!!"
She lowers them and leans forward.





: "Why do you cry, Jillia?  That person wasn't your father!!!  Hoo hoo hoo ha ha ha ha ha!!!" ... luca





: "U, uhhhh..........."
Fade out.

FADE INTO THE CASTLE
Freed is, uh.  Freed is in my room.





: "Lord Odessa!!!  It's a beautiful morning!!!" ... WHY YES.  YES IT IS.  SO MAYBE INSTEAD OF YOUR ASS IT COULD BE SOMEONE WHOSE THEME IS NAMED 'BEAUTIFUL MORNING' OR IS THAT TOO FUCKING DIFFICULT FOR YOU
And he walks out.

War room~!





: "Okay, everyone's here.  Well, Mr. Strategist, have you come up with a plan?"
[BGM: Tactics]





: "Apple, explain the situation."





: [invades Shu's personal space] "The Highland Army has left South Window and is headed for our castle.  It looks like a frontal assault like before."
Apple stops riding Shu's ass.





: "He's a one-trick pony."  Some joke about Shu/Klaus goes here.  Possibly involving sexy lattes.





: "We'll leave half of our army behind.  Lord Odessa will lead this as our main unit.  The other half will be divided into 4 units lead by Viktor, Flik, Tsai and Camus.They'll line up on the right and left sides.  When Kiba is right between them, they'll fan out and surround him."





: "If Kiba ignores the ambush and thrusts his way in, will we be able to stop him with our smaller numbers?" ... ... ... 





: "Kiba and his son won't be able to defeat my plan." So you don't care about their thrusts?





: "You're pretty confident.  You've never miscalculated before?" Well, he got expelled.





: "The explanation is finished.  Lord Odessa, if all is ready, please give the signal to deploy."










: "Okay, let's go!!!"





: "Let's go!!!!"











: "Lords Viktor, Flik, Tsai, and Camus have finished their preparations."





: "Lord Odessa, try to lure General Kiba in without moving."





: "This Odessa is a brave young man indeed.  Twice he has dared to face us.  He is truly the son of Genkaku.  Without Ridley, it seems they have little chance, but...  What do you think, Klaus?" 'Father, I have a strange urge to bring their strategist a latte.  May I be excused?'





: "They've probably set an ambush.  One unit on the right and one on the left.  They'll attack once we're close enough."





: "Should we also split our forces and trap them in a pincer attack?"





: "The enemy strategist, Shu, despises us.  He probably thinks we haven't noticed his ambush.  That's our best chance.  Even when the ambush is sprung, tell our men to pay no attention and continue to drive forward.  Defeat Odessa and we win."





: "Hmm.  Your strategy is sound.  Give the order to strike like the wind!" RIDE LIKE A ZEPHYR





: "Okay, we'll just watch for a bit.  Remember if you mess this up, it might hurt my career, too."
[ Start Battle ]
I indeed wait for a bunch of turns.






: "Okay, give the signal."





: "Shu, isn't it still too early?"  We're not anywhere near surrounding team Kiba.





: "It's fine.  Give the signal!!"
Five units spawn near me!





: "Okay!  Everyone Attack!!!"





: "By my sword, Uriah, we'll slice through the enemy!!"





: "So it was an ambush after all.  All forces advance!!!  Go for their main unit!!!"

Kiba just kicked Luc's ass, :(





: "The enemy isn't panicking.  We can't defend against them!!"





: ". . . . . . . . . . ."





: "The enemy is shaken.  Now's our chance!!  Follow me!!!!!!!!!"





: "Damn!!  Just as I thought!!!!  At this rate, Odessa will....."

Kiba's been hit twice out of his max of three.
... Flik and Shu just counter-killed somebody thanks to a crit.





: "Okay.  Now crush them!!!!"





: "Scatter!!!!  Protect Odessa!!!!!" I have such a grin on my face right now.
...
The kobolds appear behind team Kiba.





: "The time is right.  All troops advance.  Don't let any Highland soldiers escape."
HIGHLAND ARMY: "Lord Klaus, we're being attacked on our flanks!!!!"





: "What did you say!!!!!" Dumbass, you didn't REALLY think Ridley would screw us over, did you?





: "What's this!!!!  What's the Two River Army doing!!"





: "The plan worked.  The rest is up to you, Apple."





: "Y... yes."

Ha!  And the fire spears did ...





: "I...... I'm finished."





: "We're being slaughtered.  What the hell is the 4th Company doing!!" Hoping people loyal to Agares kick it?
HIGHLAND ARMY: "Lord Rowd, Lord Kiba is surrounded!  He needs assistance immediately...."





: "Uh... yeah.  Just a minute.  Haste makes waste you know."
A cavalry unit spawns next to Rowd.





: "Here they are."





: "Orders from Lord Luca Blight, King of Highland.  You'd be well advised to follow them immediately." 8)





: "Y... yes...............  All right.  All forces!!!  Full retreat!!!!"
HIGHLAND ARMY: "W.... what......  What about Lord Kiba......"





: "What did you say!  These orders are from Lord Luca himself!!!  Will you disobey him??"
HIGHLAND ARMY: "N.... no.....  It's not that......"
Team Rowd all leaves, though Leon doesn't.





: "Mathiu's student, eh.....  It seems he has grown much since then..."
And off Leon goes, too.





: "The 4th Company retreating....  How stupid!............  You!!!!  To do this now!!!!!!"





: "Father, forgive me...  My strategy has brought us to ruin." No, getting backstabbed brought you to ruin.
[ Victory ]





: "They've lost their will to fight.  Offer them terms of surrender.  Take Kiba and his son, Klaus, into custody.  Don't hurt them."

I walk into the castle grounds.  Pilika, Nanami, Eilie, Bolgan, Shu, Miklotov, Rina, and Apple are there.





: "You look pleased.  You must have won."
Pilika runs over to me, spins, and bounces.





: [bounces] "Pilika is happy.  Bolgan also happy."
Nanami runs over to me; Eilie goes !





: "You're okay......"





: "Are you okay?  You're not hurt?  Your stomach doesn't hurt?"





: "It looks like you're.... okay."





 Fliktor walk in, followed by Dunan soldiers bringing Kiba and Klaus.





: "Enemy generals.  This is Kiba and this is Klaus." [ glances at Kiba ]





: "You were good.  I was worried up to the end."





: "You haven't earned the right to call me by my name, boy.  Kill me and be done with it."
Shu walks over to Kiba and Flik moves out of the way.





: [to me] "General Kiba is a great general, and his son, Klaus, is also a military genius.  Lord Odessa, I suggest you free them and accept them as our allies."





 Shu doesn't care what you say.





: "General Kiba, join forces with us.  We need your strength."





: "I refuse.  I owe allegiance to Agares Blight, King of Highland.  To join forces with the enemy would dirty my good name."





: "General Kiba, join forces with us.  We need your strength."





: "I agree with my father.  I couldn't think of raising my sword against my homeland of Highland." Me and my charming accent have something to say to that: t(-_-t)





: "General Kiba, join forces with us.  We need your strength."
A Dunan soldier runs in.  "We reeived a letter from the Highland Army!!!!"  I always did want to reeive something.





: "What?  Read it."
soldier: "Y, yes.  'King Luca sends you this present in honor of your bravery.  We look forward to the next battle.  Signed Leon Silverburg' That's all it says." ... Silverburg, huh.





: "............... Klaus, what do you make of that message?"
[BGM: Sedition, sans opening bit]





: "Ugg...............  K, King Agares has been...... murdered by......... Prince Luca........."





: ! "W, what!!!  Klaus!!!  Don't be so careless....."





: "The engagement of Lady Jillia....  the death of Lord Agares.......  The changes in the 4th Company....  That's all I can think about."





: "....................."





: "Luca Blight doesn't have a victory for the Kingdom.  he wants to take the life of every citizen of the City-State.  But it's not just the State that has reason to fear.  Luca's ambition could destroy Highland as well!" Caps original.





: "..............."





: "Father."
[BGM: back to castle bgm]





: ".......  I understand.  Lord Odessa.  It is a warrior's shame to change masters, but I'll take that shame.  Please let me fight alongside you."





: "Lord Odessa.  It seems I was no match for you.  My genius alone was not enough to defeat you and your impressive collection of warriors.  But from this day forward, I am yours to command.  Please use my humble skills as you see best." Go fix the coffee maker.
My soldiers let Klaus and Kiba go.
[ Kiba joined the group! ]
[ Klaus joined the group! ]





: [looks away] "But I wonder.....  is it my fault that Leon Silverburg joined forces with them......" Why can't anyone spell Silverberg?





: "Shu............" You're NOWHERE NEAR HIM.
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 64 + the Windamiers = 66 / 108 (and the squirrel squad)
- Jowy Points: W O W.  Just.  WOW.  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted once, woke up randomly twice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: I think it's about time for some _fanservice_, y'know?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: Jowy falls, Agares dies; captured generals get

Odessa wakes up!  ... Eilie is in my room.






: "No, I don't have anything in particular to talk about, I was just wondering how you were doing...."

Klaus and Kiba took the room next to Ridley's.





: "Lord Odessa, to lead, you must first die in your mind.  Let go of life and embrace it!!"

In the war room are Apple and Nanami!





: "Oh, Odessa.  What am I doing here?  I uh just wanted to ask Apple some questions.  It's a good study for me."

Cooking battle!  Against a dude in green.





: "Hey, Bashok, what are you doing here?  It's been so long."
BASHOK: "......... Hai Yo..."





: ? "What's wrong!?  You seem depressed."
BASHOK: "Hai Yo.........  I want to have a cook-off with you..."





: "Bashok......  Why do you....."
BASHOK: "Hai Yo!!!!!  I challenge you to a cook-off!!!!  I want the recipe you stole... the Moon Bird Recipe!!!!"





: ! "B, but... why!!!?  You and I are friends!!!  Odessa, what should I go?"





: "Accept the challenge!" Other choice is, as always, 'hold on a minute'.





: "Oh, okay.  I'll do it."

"Here's a man of simple pleasures.  For breakfast, it's got to be miso soup and rice.  Nothing else will do.  It's Tai Ho!!!"
"The General of Sowston Army!!!!  They say that after a battle, he likes to fill his belly with delicious meat.  General Kiba!!!"
"The bright young strategist of Sowston Army is a man who appreciates good Chinese food!  It's Lord Shu!!!"
"This well-worn traveller has learned to like all kinds of food.  Our favorite swordswoman, Hanna!!"
Bashok went with Mayo Rice Omelet (2 1 1 1) Fried Rice (2 2 3 2) Spinach Juice (1 1 1 1)
I went with Tomato Miso Soup (2 2 2 1) Hot Spareribs (3 3 2 4) Pudding (4 5 4 4).
Wow haha I got twice as many points as him :D  And I felt like I sucked!  ... Until the pudding.

BASHOK: "I knew it....  I'm no match....."





: [steps up] "Why Bashok?  Why are you acting as an agent for the 'Group'."
BASHOL: "I... I'm sorry...  Hai Yo...  My daughter... Mei Mi.... she's terribly, terribly ill.  I need money for the doctors.  It's way more money than I could ever earn in my life...  That's why.... I had to....  The Black Dragon Group said they'd give me the money if I brought the 'Moon Bird Recipe'..." Maybe Huan could help?





: "Bashok....."
GYOKURAN: "Ha ha ha, what a fool you are.  You believe that old sob story?"





 Gyokuran walks down!
BASHOK: "Hey!  You're the woman from before."





: "Gyokuran!!!!  You...!!!!!!"
GYOKURAN: "Ha ha, don't be angry Hai Yo.  After all, you were once one of the 4 Lords of the Black Dragon Group too."
Bashok walks over to her.
BASHOK: "Y, you're.....  I remember....."
GYOKURAN: "Don't talk to me like you're my friend!!!  Whatever happens to your daughter, it's got nothing to do with me!!!"
BASHOK: "Y, you swine!" Do you know Luca?
GYOKURAN: "See you again, Hai Yo!  Today was just a greeting.  But next time you're mine.  Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!" Gee, our security sucks.
She walks off, and fade out to just Bashok and Hai Yo.





: "Bashok............"
BASHOK: "I'm sorry, Hai Yo.  I was a fool.  Even to save my daughter, I should never have done such a thing....." I'm pretty sure Huan'd be willing to try to help and if nothing else you could follow us along to our next destination.





: "I forgive you, my friend.  But what about your daughter?"
BASHOK: "Don't worry, Hai Yo.  I'll figure something out.  Mei Mi wouldn't be happy if I used dirty money to help her.  Anyway, it's not your problem.  Please just watch yourself.  That guy is serious."





: "I'm not afraid.  I've got lots of powerful friends here!"
BASHOK: "Yeah, I can see that.  Anyway, please take this, Hai Yo.  I hope it'll help you."
[ You got 'Fried Rice Recipe'. ]
BASHOK: "Well, goodbye Hai Yo!!!"
Fade out.

Resetting the time ...
Oh huh Nanami's running on the loading screen this time.  It's usually Riou or Jowy.
I cleverly teleport to Radat to avoid triggering a thing and buy a piglet for 5000 potch and wander over to Toto and Ryube for no reason.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER at North Sparrow Pass: "Hey get out of here!  What business do you State people have in our country?"
Wow okay there is absolutely nothing to do in Toto or Ryube.  Ryube's been rebuilding but it is so boring, and a certain Radat star of destiny still doesn't like me.

I head to the Radat tavern!





: [walks over to someone] "Hey Master."
man: "Y, yes?  What can I do for you?"





: "Do you know a woman named Elza?  She's tall with blonde hair."
man: "Umm...... I....... err........  Well ya see......"





: "Do you know her!!!"
man: "Ummm... well it could be....."





: "What?"
man: [looks to the side] "That person over there...."
[BGM: Suspicion]





 Oh, hi, Elza.





: [steps up] "So, boy, you finally came.  But I was thinking about going to another city soon."





: [steps up] "It's you!..... finally.  Now I'll bring this to an end..."





: [glances at sleeping man] "Here?  You'll hit the customers.  The Guild won't like their reputation being damaged like that, y'know."





 Everyone except the sleeping guy panics.  The sleeping guy goes ? and wakes up, then is pinged and leaves.  ... I can see them running around frantically near the entrance.





: ".................. Listen up, you criminal....  For the murder of my fellow Gunner and Guild member, Kelly....  In the name of my gun, Storm, I sentence you to death."





: "Hey Clive.......  We used to be more than friends...  Couldn't you just let me go?"





: "Don't say it.....  Murdering a Guild Gunner, stealing a gun and fleeing....  According to Harmonia law, both crimes are punishable by death." I like the specification of murdering someone Guild.  As opposed to murder in general.





: "Tsk..... laws mean nothing.  Do you really believe in anything besides the weight of your guns?"





: "Maybe I can believe again....  Once I kill you, that is......"





: "..................  Fine then.  Let's go.  A duel between Gunners." Next few lines go by without a pause.





: "Wrong!!!!  You're a criminal and I'm an executioner!!!!!!!"





: "Whatever you say!!!!"





 They draw!





 Elza shoots Clive :')





: "Storm...... why......"





 Clive falls.





: [closes her eyes] "See you later........ handsome."
And puts her gun away, fade out.





 Fade into Huan's office.  Clive is in bed.





: [looks around] "Where am I.....  Am I.... alive?"





: "You're a lucky one, Clive.  What'd you call e'm, 'bullets'?  They only hit you in the shoulder and leg and it nearly killed you."  Yes, he goes 'e'm'





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . A knight-class gunner missed?.....  That can't be......"
Clive goes back into my party.






: "Just a few inches more and... If she was really aiming, then she's an incredible shot...."

I check on Taki just because.





: "What can I do for you, sonny?  Why don't you take a nice stroll around the castle grounds.  It'll be good exercise for you." She always knows where the next recruit is :D

Okay, got nothing better to do, to the front of the castle!
A girl in green runs by and stops next to me, looking around.
girl: "Damn it, where did that jerk go?  His legs must be as quick as his hands..."
And she runs up north!
Sheena was hiding in a bush.  I go ! while he looks around.





: "Yikes, that was close!  Until things blow over, I think I'll go hide out with Viktor and the others."
And he runs off!  Dumbass, Viktor's in my party.

To the war room!  Ridley, Apple, Shu, Viktor, Flik, Chaco, Teresa, Fitcher, and Freed Y are in a loose circle.





: "Lord Odessa, we've been looking for you!  Where have you been?" Getting Clive shot.





: [steps up] "Ha ha ha!  Even Lord Odessa needs some time for himself now and then.  After all, he is still a young man."
Shu gives Viktor a look.  Viktor sweatdrops and backs up.





: "Lord Odessa, please do not forget your responsibilities as leader of the Sowston Army.  When you leave the castle, you must take every precaution to ensure your safety.  The army would collapse without your leadership.  That said, let's move on to today's briefing.  Please begin, Apple."
[BGM: Tactics]





: [steps up] "The Sowston Army now commands nearly 25,000 soldiers, which is roughly equal to the size of each Highland Army company.  The Highland Army has 4 companies, of which the 1st, 3rd, and 4th are deploed against us.  Kiba's 3rd company lost 2/3 of its forces in yesterday's battle, but the remaining companies could easily overwhelm this castle."





: "If we are to survive their attack, it is imperative that we bolster our own forces."





: "Tint is fortifying its borders, but won't reveal its intentions.  We've sent a number of messengers, but have received no response."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Greenhill is under Highland control, Matilda hasn't changed its position and Tinto is ignoring us.......  There's no other allies to turn to....  This could be the end."





: "We're running out of time.  King Luca Blight will order the attack as soon as he gets back to the front line."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Looks like you need to ask my old man for help."
Apple jumps and goes !





: "Who the hell..!?"
Sheena walks in.





: "Hey Apple, how've you been?  Mmm... You look more womanly every time I see you."





: [runs over to Sheena] "Who are you!?"





: "Well, let's just say that I'm an 'old friend' of Apple's."





: ! [bounce] "How... How dare you presume to say such a thing!"





: "Ha ha ha!  Still playin' hard to get, eh Apple."





: "We're in the middle of an important meeting.  You and she can reminisce when we're finished.  Now please leave immediately." I like that he uses 'she' there :3
Ridley walks over to Sheena and starts dragging him off.  Sheena is nervous.





: "Hey, hold on a minute!  Listen to what I have to say... My father..."





: "Ridley, please wait a moment."





: "This is serious business.  We hardly need the help of some trespassing punk's 'old man'."





: "Now wait a minute!  Get your hands off me!"
Sheena fidgets and gets free.





: "My dad's the president of the Toran Republic!" MOCK GASP





: "Yeah, right."





: [steps up] "No, please wait.  That part is true...  He really is President Lepant's son."
Long pause.





: [sweatdrop.] ". . . . . . . . . . . . ."
Sheena whistles, and fade out.  We are now in a much better circle, with me and Sheena in the middle.





: "See, I told you!  Hey, Flik, Viktor, how's it going?"





: "What's the Toran Republic...?"





: "It's a new country south of the City-State, established after the State's perpetual enemy, the Scarlet Moon empire, was overthrown and Emperor Barbarossa was killed.  Their first President is a man named Lepant, although I heard that it was ☆☆☆☆☆☆, the hero who vanquished Barbarossa, who was expected to take the throne." He likes fishing more.





: "Hmmm...  Allying with the Toran Republic certainly isn't a bad idea." I for one like ninja.





: [hop, nervous] "It's a terrible idea!  The Scarlet Moon Empire may have changed its name, but they're still an enemy of the State!  How can you think of cooperating with such a vile nation?" FILTHY TORAN DEVILS





: "That's why the Scarlet Moon Empire was destroyed, and the Toran Republic was created."





: "It's a totally different country now, the same way that our Sowston Army is independent of the City-State's army.  There's no reason not to form an alliance.  What do you think, Lord Odessa?" DOES ODESSA LIKE THE LIBERATION ARMY





 ... ... ...





: "Let's consider other options."





: "A wise decision!  The City-State should be able to settle this without the meddling of outsiders."





: "But we don't have any other options!"






: "I'm against an alliance with them.  Their name may have changed, but they're still the Scarlet Moon Empire."





: "The president of the Toran Republic, Lepant, is a good man."





: "You can trust the Toran Republic.  I personally guarantee it."





: "The more allies the better, I always say."





: "The Toran Republic....  I wonder what it's like to live there....."





: "But it might not be so easy....."






: "Lord Odessa, this may be our only hope.  Let's form an alliance with the Toran Republic."





: "let's form an alliance."





: "I think it's a great idea.  But how are we going to get to Toran?  We took a boat to Highland, but there's no way to cross the badlands to the south of here.  It just can't be done."





: "Is that right?  I crossed them three times..."





: "Of course, I was almost killed in the process."





: "Freed, surely you know a way?"





: "Well, yes...  I suppose you can get to the Toran Republic from Radat, the town just east of South Window."





: "It's settled then."





: "Sorry, I can't do it."
Shu starts talking and Freed jumps.





: "Oh, get over it!  You can't live in the past forever.  Without their help, South Window itself could be destroyed!"  Shu





: "... I understand.  Lord Odessa, I will accompany you as a guide.  Let's head to Radat."
[ Freed Y joins party ]





: "I'll go too.  Things will go smoother that way."
[ Sheena convoy joins party ] TO THE CONVOY WITH YOU





: "Please, Lord Odessa, we're in desperate need of allies.  You must forge an alliance with the Toran Republic."






: "I can't believe the State and the Scarlet Moon Empire are working together...."

I step out of the room!





: "I must beg a favor from you, Lord Odessa.  Before we go to Radat, can we stop in South Window?  I know that it's selfish of me, but I must see it once more before we depart."

Wow, is Nanami not forcing the issue?  I'll add her to my party soon enough.

man: "Welcome to South Window, Lord Hero."
man: "Seeing the Sowston Army makes me remember when I was young, when I fought under Lord Genkaku...."
woman: "You beat General Kiba.....  You really are a 'superboy'."
man: "The Dunan Monarchy?  It was a country long, long ago.  Back then, it was the only country in these parts."
Oh wow the Southwind armour shop's upgraded a lot.

Over by the town hall...
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]





: "Lord Odessa...  After he agreed to surrender....  That's when they took Lord Graynmeyer's head and mounted it in front of city hall.  He was a gentle man.  3 years ago, when he retreated from a border skirmish with the Toran Republic, all of Tinto called him a coward.  As it turned out, surrendering to Highland was a bad mistake.  If we had lived in a peaceful world, he would have been seen as a wise ruler.  But gentleness has becoming a sin in this world." Sigh, bad grammars.
Beat.





: "But despite that, I'm proud of Lord Granmeyer.  And I will do everything in my power to save the city of South Window.  To get to the Toran Republic, we need to take a boat from Radat, and cross the mountain road from the small town downriver."

I head back to the castle to fiddle with my party ...
Aww, Fliktor and Humphrey are all drinking together.  





: "........ huh?  What is it?!  Oh, sorry, I was just thinking about something else."
man: "This place is more like Sewer City than Sewer Castle."
... omg
little girl: "Me? ... I'm Blue Lightning Flik!!!  I'll cut your head off!!!"
little winger boy: "I'm the flying hero, Chaco!!!  No one can catch me!!!"
little girl: "I'm Teresa, mayor of Greenhill.  Where is Shin?"
little boy: "I'm Viktor the Bear!!!  I'll get ya!!!!"
little girl: "I'm the leader of the Sowston Army, Lord Odessa!!!!"
soldier upstairs in dark room: "Whew... just a little break....  This place is bigger than the merc fort, so it's easier to sneak off and... whoops!!!!"
man: "Man... I messed up.  I went to take a peek at Ms. Jeane, and THIS happened.  Ouch....."

Aww, a little girl talks to Yuzu.  "Hurray!!!  Yuzu said I could ride on a sheep next time!!!"

To Radat!





: "Welcome.  What can I do for you today?  Would you like something appraised?"





 FUCKING FINALLY





: "Lend us your strength."





: "My strength you say?  What does that mean?"
Fade out.





: "My oh my, the leader of the Sowston Army is my customer.  I can judge antiques, but I'm not so good at judging people.  Isn't that something....."





: "War is a tragic thing.  It makes men into beasts.  Many irreplaceable antiques have been destroyed in the fire of war.  That is no less of a tragedy....  I understand.  I'll help you.  But I have just one condition.  There is a certain antique that I want you to find for me.  I want to see whether or not you are really the great hero I think you are, okay?  I want you to find me a 'Celadon Urn'.  If you bring me one, I'll join your group."






: "Welcome, Lord Odessa.  Ah, ah..... that vase!!!!!!"
Fade out.





: "It's a 'Celadon Urn' alright.  I knew you would do it, Lord Odessa.  Now, I'll lend you my services as I promised."
[ Lebrante joined the group! ]





: "Well, I guess I'll close this shop now and head for Sewer Castle."

Cut to entrance of Radat.





: "I won't be able to travel along with you, so please excuse me."
And he backs up then runs off.

Oh hey the Radat item store has a recipe and a sound set I'm missing.

There is a man by the docks.





[BGM: Theme of Narcissism, Again]





: "Hey, kid.  You want something with me?  Well, I'm sorry, kid."
He leans forward and shakes his head, arms crossed over his chest.





: "I've had nothing but bad luck in life.  Bad luck and more bad luck."
He leans up and gestures to the river.





: "I lost my 'rose brooch' that my dear friend gave me.  Can things get any worse?"
Gesture to the right!  He's shuddering and has been, by the way.





: "Maybe my friend will forgive me if I tell him how sorry I am."
He leans forward and bows, shrugs, and turns back to the river.






: [shaking his head] "Oh..... my dear friend, I had heard that you were in the area and I had to see you.....  If only I had that 'Rose Brooch'....."

To the dock!
man with a hat: "Master Freed!  This is a pleasant surprise.  Are you a member of the Sowston Army now?"





: "That's right.  And in order to win the war, it is crucial that we get to a town downriver.  Will you take out your boat for us?"
man: "Of course."

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 66 + Lebrante = 67 / 108 (and the squirrel squad)
- Jowy Points: He's Sir Not Appearing In This Plotline.  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted once, woke up randomly twice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: 0

NEXT TIME: A small mining and fishing town with pretty much nothing worth noting beyond ... uh ... I've got nothing.  It got a mention early in SuikoI?  Banner is completely the middle of nowhere.  And then, to Gregminster!

Do I recruit Kasumi or Valeria?  If no one votes I'm picking Kasumi.  I'm asking now because I'm not sure it'll be a full update's worth by the time I get to picking.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I vote for the one with the game-breaking damage instead of the ninja.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: トランへの道! \o/





 I have always wanted an excuse to post this.  Sadly I have neither Nina nor Tuta with me.  ... I will when our favourite fisher shows his face, though.

We get to Banner!
[BGM: Distant Skies]





: "Lord Odessa, if we take the mountain path from this town, we'll come out in the Toran Republic."

little girl: "Hey, did you come upriver from Radat?  What's it like up there?  I've never even been outside of Banner."
One of the barrels near the shore is "An empty barrel.  Hmm?  There's something shiny..." [ You got Alert ]
ITEM STORE: "Welcome.  There's nothing in this town, but please take a look at our wares anyway."
The Rose Brooch for Simone is in rare finds!  As are rabbit plans #3.





 There is a cute little kid whose outfit is vaguely familiar for some reason.
KO: "Hey, hey, look, look!!  Cool, huh!?  My Mom made this!  I'm General Odessa!!  Take that, Highland dogs!!  Oh, you...  I get it, you like General Odessa too, huh??  Hey, hey, mister, have you ever actually seen General Odessa??"
A woman in a house gave me a seed potato because I came from Southwind.
By the inn there is a woman with a face who is not a star!





: "Good day, sir!  Please stay at my family's inn.  We don't get many guests here in Banner."
man in the inn: "All Koh can talk about these days is Lord Odessa."





 Hello, spot to fish.
Hm, I don't think I usually can get Simone for ages; just going to go get him now.
Back to Radat!

[BGM: Theme of Narcissism Again]





: "Oh..... my dear friend, I had heard that you were in the area and I had to see you.....  If only I had that 'Rose Brooch'....."










: [ dots. ]





: "Whew.... life can be so tragic..."





: "You mean this?"
Simone is nervous and moves his arms stupidly!





: "What's that!!!  K... kid where'd you get that?  Do you... do you think you could give that to me?"
He leans forward, shaking his head.





: "Gold... no, it's not something I can buy with gold." [nods, and straightens] "If there's anything that I can do for you, tell me and I'll do it."





 If you pick anything other than the third, he won't join!
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Run around and bark like a dog!"





: [shaking with rage] "Grrr......  I, Simone, will do no such thing...  Even for a good friend.....  B, but....."





: "Run around and bark like a dog!"





: "Grr....  I can see that you intend to mock me after all.....  B, but....."





: "Run around and bark like a dog!"





: "Grrr....  But, it's for my dear friend...."
Simone goes on his hands and knees and spins.





: "Arf!!!!!  Arf!!!!!  ARF!!!!"





: [glares at me] "Uuh...  I'll be shamed for eternity.  But......... Kid, is this enough?"










: "No."





: [shaking with rage] "Come on now.....  I can't stay here any longer.."
He stands up and runs off.  I reload from first dialogue option.





: "Join my group."





: "Join?  Join your group?  Of course, of course.  I'd be happy to call you my friend.  Of course I'll do it.  I, Simone, will do anything to pay you back." [ bows ] "Take me with you."
[ Simone joined the group! ]
He throws a rose into the air and sashays into me, I don't even know
[ Simone joins party ]
Oh goddammit.
Bye, Viki!  Sorry :(





: "Huh?  What?  You want me to leave?" ; ;

I may or may not have just wandered back to the castle to put Viki back in.

Fuck it, I'm here; let's do a cooking battle.  Ryuko is pink!  ... Hai Yo's absent.
RYUKO: "Hurry up!!!!  Bring that little sneak, Hai Yo, here right now!!!!!" [BOUNCE BOUNCE]





: [walks in] "Who are you!?"
RYUKO: "Are you Hai Yo!!!!!  I challenge you!!!!!"





: "Why???  Who are you anyway???"
RYUKO: "Shut your mouth!!!  I'm here to take revenge for my big brother, Ryuki!!!!!"





: "Oh no.....  What should I do, Odessa???"










: "Fight him, Hai Yo!!!"
RYUKO: "Just what I would expect from Odessa!!!  Okay, let's go!!!"
wat
"She likes her food, and her conversations, spicy!!!  It's Leona!!!"
"This wandering vagabond loves to eat Japanese food.  It's Shilo."
"What do you get when you cross a barrel and a windup doll?  Can this thing really judge food?  It's Gadget!!!" no seriously wat
"She's head over heels with a certain man named Flik.  What about her studies at Greenhill?  It's Nina!!!"





: "Why you....  That's none of your business!!!"
what do robots eat
... they're frying something blue
Ryuko made Fried Fish Balls (3 2 2 1) Gratin (2 3 3 3) Sweet & Sour Fish (3 3 3 2)
I made Pickled Cabbage (1 5 5 2) Shrimp Lunch (4 2 1 1) Ice Cream (3 2 3 5)
RYUKO: "Grrr.....  I understand now....  You beat my brother....  How could I ever.... ever have a chance...." [back sup]





: "W, wait!!!!!  That's stupid!!!  You can't take your own life!!!"
RYUKO: "Bah!!!  My... my brother and I..... We were both raised among the Black Dragon Group.....  That's why there's nowhere for us to return to....."
And he runs into the kitchen and probably escapes.
man: "Lord Odessa......  I'm sorry.....  My life is worth nothing..."





: "Ooohh......  But why!  Why!??"
man: "And.... I found this."
[ You got 'Gratin Recipe' ]





: "Shun Min, why must I still fight!?"
Fade out.






 Suddenly dancing kobolds.  ... Clive was watching from the corner.





: ". . . . . . . snicker" CLIVE DON'T MOCK THE DANCING KOBOLDS
woman: "It's the happy, folk dance of Sewer Castle's very own, furry duo... Gengen and Gabocha!"





: "That's strange...... I heard that he was here!!!"





: "How... how is she...."
woman: "YIPP YIPPPPPP!!!!!  YIPPPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!"

Teleporting to Banner and running through the forest~  Haha, accidentally skipping all the treasure.  Think I've run through here a few too many times.

Why are there a ton of samurai along the border?  The battle music here is all Confrontation with Monsters, Again.  :D  Remix of SuikoI's battle music.






 Well that's not suspicious.





 Hey, it's Rokkaku!





: "A SPY!!!"
Fade to white!





 I am now in a room.
HANZO: "Do you expect me to believe you just accidentally stumbled across a town as well hidden as Rokkaku?" Well it's not like I ever have reason to walk between Banner and Gregminster.  Certainly not about thirty times.
HANZO: [steps forward] "Well, on closer inspection, you're just a harmless kid.  Sasuke, Mondo, escort him back to the road."





: "Yes sir."
Mondo runs over to me, white out, back right above Rokkaku.






 SUDDENLY GIANT WORM
I killed it in two rounds, but I did get to cast Set! on it.  Set! is the greatest goddamn spell.  In which viki drops rocks, bricks, potted plants, pans, and other miscellaneous shit on the opponent.  -- Oh, hey, that time she dropped gold rings on it.






 That guy looks familiar!
VARKAS: "Hey, who are you?  Where do you think you're going?"





: "We are on our way to the Toran Republic."
VARKAS: "Then it seems we have a problem.  I am Varkas, chief of the Border Patrol.  I cannot allow outsiders to pass through here.  On what business do you seek to enter Toran?" One, you're a bandit; why are you border patrol?  Two, what, did you forget what Fliktor and Viki look like?





: [walks all around to Varkas] "Chill out, Varkas.  This is Odessa, the leader of the Sowston Army.  He just needs to see my Dad."
VARKAS: [beat] "I understand the situation.  But I can't let State citizens to freely enter the Republic.  Allow me to escort you to Gregminster, the capital of the Toran Republic." I think Fliktor know where Gregminster is.





: "Really?  Well, thanks.  How about it, Odessa?"










: "Sounds good to me."
VARKAS: "Then come along.  This way."





: "Thanks, Varkas."
VARKAS: "Yes, well I'm sure President Lepant will want to meet you too."
He opens the gate and fade out to Gregminster palace!

[BGM: A Song in Praise of Peace] A remix of Main Theme ~ Guitar Version from SuikoI!  :D
woman: "Please wait here." She walks off.










: "To think that we're in the Scarlet Moon Empire...  I mean, the Toran Republic.  It makes me nervous."





: "Hmmph.  I can't believe he's keeping his own son waiting like this."





: [looks around, fidgeting a lot] "I, um...  I'm a little nervous.  I wonder where the, uh...  Where the bathroom is..." SO DO I, FREED.  SO DO I.
woman: [walks back in] "Sorry to keep you waiting.  Please follow me."





: [boing] "Oh, all right!  Let's go!  I'll...  I'll be okay." but how much longer are you going to hold it?!

We follow her!
woman: "Please come in.  The President is waiting."





 Notice the different flag :3  Different resources in general, really, but I do like the wheat flag.

I wander around a bit just because.  The bookshelf in the room I waited in is the 'Toran Republic Census List'.
one room up, there's a woman in black: "Tee-hee!  Isn't Lord Alen, co-commander of the Republic Guard, just so dreamy?"
man: "I've come as a messenger for Lord Kasim Hazil, who is protecting our northern border." I think we're a little busy to invade right now.
Haha, what, I examine this flower pot it goes "Toran Republic Census List".
old man downstairs: "President Lepant's wife, Eileen, is a very kind person.  She's even kind to me...  I'm grateful."






woman: "This room is devoted to the hero of the Liberation War, Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆.  After the war was won, Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆ departed for parts unknown..."
the bust: '☆☆☆☆☆☆ \n Leader of the Liberation Army'
bookshelf: 'Birth of the Toran Republic' also Old Book 7
'The Hero's Clothes (Replica)' And notice Tir's staff and Gremio's axe hung up on the map of Toran.  :3

old man: "A guy named Kanaan was arrested for fraud, right here in the capital city." So that's what happened to him!  Pity.
man in armory: "All of this belongs to the Republican Army.  Sigh...  I can never get 'em shiny enough for Kai, our martial arts instructor."
soldier: "President Lepant would like you to have this.  Please, take it." [ You got Copper Hammer ]
woman: "Lord Grenseal, co-commander of the Republic Guard, is just so cool... so handsome..."

Oh hey I can go outside.
[BGM: The Even More Glorious, Beautiful Capital] Remix of Beautiful Golden City, of course. [turns up volume]
man: "Have you come from the City-State?  How far away that is!  Welcome.  This is Gregminster, capital of the Toran Republic."
woman: "The Toran Republic was founded three years ago, when we defeated the Scarlet Moon Empire.  It was tough, but look at our city now!"
boy: "When I grow up I'm gonna join the Republican Army and work for the Six Generals!!  General Kwanda, General Kasim, General Sonya, General Valeria, Master Kai and General Camille...  It's hard to remember 'em all!" ... Camille's a general?
girl: "Hee hee, doesn't this stew smell great?  A person named Gremio taught me how to make it like this."
man: "President Lepant is a wonderful leader... he has a strong will and actually listens to our problems."
man next to fountain: "This beautiful city, Gregminster, was built by the last emperor, Barbarossa."

man with a moustache in green: "This building used to the mansion of General Teo." No copula.
Aww, someone planted snapdragons in front of Tir's house!





 HI TIR'S HOUSE
Pahn's room's unoccupied.  He has a painting of food up and a headband on a coatrack sort of thing.  Also dumbbells next to his bed!  "Pahn's Diary / Today's Menu: Salmon Meuniere, Fresh Salad, Roast Beef, Almond Jelly, Inari Sushi..."
CLEO: "Welcome.  Oh, you are...?  Are you the Odessa President Lepant mentioned?" She's in her room.  She's got a huge still life of flowers over her bed.
"Cleo's Diary / It's locked"
One room has a bowl of petunias and a roll away futon or something in it.  There's also stuff on the walls where there used to be things and aren't anymore.
The other room on the first floor's got two bookshelfs. "101 Luscious Stews" and "World Cuisine".  Wonder whose that could be.
The kitchen!  "Stew is boiling here / It smells delicious" If you killed Gremio, there's a painting of him hung up above the stew.  My Gremio's alive, though, so there's no painting.
Now for upstairs!  There's an "Expensive-looking vase", more plants, a "Barrel full of whiskey", aaaaand





 NOTE THE PAINTING OF TED IN TIR'S ROOM ; ;  I can't examine his diary; the drawer is locked.

man: "Hee hee, if I stock up on this wine and take it to the City Republic..." Gregminster does have much cheaper wine than anywhere in Jowston.
woman: "General Teo's son has grown up to be a fine, fine young man."  Well, sure, I guess, if you ignore the killing his father and his best friend things and the leading a revolution thing and the sleeping in coffins thing.
The Gregminster rune shop stocks Mother Earth and Flowing crystals in rare finds!  Picking up two Mother Earth crystals :3  The item store stocks winged boots sometimes too!
old woman: "I hear there's civil war in the City-State of Jowston.  They must have it hard..."
woman in armory: "So there's a war over in the City-State?  We had one, too, you know, three years ago.  A big one."
To the trading post!





: "Welcome to Gordon's Mercantile, lad!  Huh?  Did you want to talk to me about something?"










: "Please join us."





: "Join?  Join what...?  Explain yourself, boy..."
Fade to black.
We're now in the corner.





: "Naturally.  I see, lad.  ... I mean, Lord Odessa.  I've been thinking about leaving this shop to my son and opening a new one.  And I heard that Shu, the famous trader, is in Jowston...  I'd be happy to set up shop with you, but first, Lord Odessa, I'd like to see what kind of business sense you've got.  If you can make 50,000 Potch by trading alone, I'll happily join you."
Beh, after a few resets I could only get him to carry one Celadon Urn as the lowest, which goes for 30662.  I'll come back later and stock up on celadon urns when they're cheap and sell them high again.






 This house is familiar.
little girl: "This is the house of the Flower General, Lord Milich.  He's not in Gregminster right now, but he's such a dreamy person." So is he still a general or not?  I wouldn't really be surprised if the little boy was wrong about Kai or Camille.
Outside Milich's house is someone familiar!





: "Good afternoon.  Oh, you...  You're the boy who came to see President Lepant...  Odessa, right?"










: "Umm, I guess so..."





: "Good luck, then.  I think it's about time for me to return to my journey, as well."






: "Are you still here?  Shouldn't you be going back soon?  You've got lots to do, don't you?"





: "Yes...  Will you come with us?"





: "Come with you...?  Join the Sowston Army...?  But are you going to win...?"
She walks around me, looking at me.





: "Fine...  Rumors tell of Sindar ruins near the city of Muse... ... and the goddess of victory does indeed seem to be smiling down on you."
[ Lorelai joined the group! ]





: "What do you want to do?  Want me to join your party right now?"





: "If you could go to the castle..."





: "Fine then.  I know the way."

man: "I made a lot of money on the black market during the war... now I can afford to live in a geand house like this."
little girl: "I think I preferred our quiet house in Seika..."
old woman: "President Lepant is a magnificent person.  He's protected us from the City-State ever since the Liberation War ended." Yeah, because we are definitely in good shape to invade right now.

HEE THERE ARE FISH UNDER THE BRIDGE
In the house north of Tir's, there is an old star of destiny with a cat.  Also I just misspelled 'Tir's' as 'tits'.
LOTTE: "Mina, Mina....!!  Where are you...???  Momo's right here, but..."
She has a bookshelf with "The ABC's of Cat-Rearing" and a "Cabinet full of magic implements".
girl outside: "Ooh, that darn Lotte!  She says Mina's lost again...  Sigh...  Now I've got to find her."

in another house!
woman: "We never know when Lady Sonya might be back, so we always keep her house spic and span."
old woman: "This is the house of Lady Sonya Shulen, admiral of the navy."
woman: "There's nobody who doesn't know the name of Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆, leader of the Liberation Army!"





 Sonya has a painting of Teo over her bed.
"Sonya's Diary / Returning here from Shasarazade was agonizing.  Of course I realize memories weren't put on this earth just to comfort us, but..."

One last place to go before talking to Lepant... the inn!
innkeep: "Welcome to Marie's Inn.  Even Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆ has spent the night here... we're quite a historical hotel."
MARIE: "Welcome.  Please, take your time."
kobold in tavern: "Are there Kobolds in the City-State, too?  Really?  Really?  Wow, I didn't know that.  I'm gonna have to tell the chief."
man: "I came all the way here to see the hero from the Liberation War, but they say he's away on a journey!  Too bad..."
winged horde woman upstairs: "There are humans, Kobolds, elves and dwarves here in the Toran Republic... almost like our own Two River..."
SARAH: [in one of the rooms] "What's up?  See something strange?  ?...  You're Odessa, right?  I hear you're here to see President Lepant.  Huh?  Oh, I heard from one of Marie's hostesses.  So another child leads an army into battle...  It's ironic, isn't it...?  Here, take this.  It used to belong to a fool..." [ You got Cyclone ]

Welp, back into the castle.

[BGM: A Song in Praise of Peace]





 Alen, Grenseal, and Tesla are here.





: [walks down from chair] "Well met, Sowston Army Leader Lord Odessa.  As President, I welcome you to the Toran Republic.  Now, what would you like to discuss?"





 Should be 'alliance'.





: "Um..."





: [hop] "Wha, what's wrong, Lord Odessa?  Are you getting nervous?"





: "Um..."





: "Ha ha ha, Odessa.  His face may be hideous, but he's not gonna bite you or anything."





: "Um..."





: "P, please, Lord Odessa." And it repeats that one for every further um.





: "Forging a State with you."
Long pause.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Lord Odessa, When this land was ruled by the Scarlet Moon Empire, We fought constantly with the City-State.  Even after the Toran Republic was established, we battled the armies of Tinto and South Window, who invaded in an attempt to take advantage of our internal discord.  And despite all this, you seek to form a State among such long-standing enemies?" Uh, dude, Mathiu _sent them a letter telling them Scarlet Moon was going to invade_.  You probably know this!  That one's not Tinto and Southwind's fault!
19:20:41 <Espeon> Also Riou's not really the country leader
19:20:43 <Espeon> he's like a rebel
19:20:49 <Espeon> if anything they should be happy to sign up
19:20:57 <Espeon> Like "fuck yeah, overthrow the empire!"





: [steps up] "If Luca Blight succeeds in destroying the City-State, the Toran Republic will surely be his next target." Yeah, so he can use Toran to help destroy Harmonia.  Though he might just go for Harmonia, depending on how many sacrifices he can get the Beast Rune.





: "This Luca fellow certainly does seem to have an unquenchable thirst for battle." . . .





: "As a citizen of South Window, I fought against you with Lord Granmeyer.  Naturally it's hard for me to ask for your help.  But Luca Blight seeks nothing less than the destruction of all citizens of the City-State.  I will do anything for the people of the South Window.  So please, I beg of you, please consider our request." [steps back]





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . .   Lord Odessa, Why do you continue to fight?"










: "I don't know..."





: "It's foolish to try to ask the reason for war."
Lepant turns around and thinks.





: "Hmmmmm...  You are much like him.  I may be the president of the Toran Republic, but there's a young man who should be sitting on this throne.  He led tens of thousands of soldiers into battle and finally brought peace to our land.  I see the same glimmer in your eyes that I did in his.  You too represent the hopes and desires of all those who follow you."





: [turns after a moment] "Tesla, how many men can we deploy immediately?"
TESLA: [ping ping ping ping] "Uh, um...  Counting the Capital Guards and the Border Patrol, about 5,000 men, sir."





: "Then there's the matter of who will lead them..."
ALEN: "General Valeria has come to Gregminster to report from Pannu Yakuta Castle."
GRENSEAL: "Kasumi, the Vice-Chancellor of Rokkaku, is also in town for military traning exercises.  Either would make a trustworthy leader for our army." I do like traning.





: "Then let's call them in here."
ALEN: "Yes sir."
GRENSEAL: "Yes sir."
Fade out.





: "It's Valeria, reporting as ordered."
Valera walks in to Lepant's right, and Kasumi to his left.





: "You called for me, President Lepant?"





: "Lord Odessa, Allow me to introduce Valeria, one of our Republic's Six Generals.  Her skill with a sword is unrivaled." No, seriously.





: [steps up] "I am Valeria.  Greetings, Lord Odessa." [and back]





: "This is General Kasumi, Vice-Chancellor of the hidden Ninja town of Rokkaku." As in 'if we get her, I can go to Rokkaku and recruit a handful of stars and get some neat equipment'.





: [steps up] "It's nice to meet you.  Please call me Kasumi." Kasumi is not fond of formality. [ and back ]





: "I trust both of these women with all of my heart.  Lord Odessa, which would you like to accompany you?"





: "Damn, they're both hot!  So what's it gonna be?  Which one do you want?"










: "Uh...  Give me a minute..."





: [hop] "What, you can't decide?  Do you need to see my secret notes?"
















*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 67 + Simone Verducci + Lorelai = 69 / 108 (and the squirrel squad)
- Jowy Points: He's Sir Not Appearing In This Plotline.  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted once, woke up randomly twice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: NOT EVEN FREED KNOWS.

NEXT TIME: End of this arc, some recruits, and then the beginning of the end!  OR IS IT 8)

PICK BETWEEN VALERIA AND KASUMI
Valeria Pros: can break the damage limit; would actually be a reliable member of my party; is Anita's kismesis so on the rare occasion I can fit two bonus S-range fighters in my party where one's not very good, I get a cool unite attack
Kasumi Pros: can access Rokkaku immediately (otherwise I'd go there in a _good long while_) and so get some more stars earlier, which also means I'll go up a castle size an arc earlier so I can get even more stars; can be a useful member of my party a lot more often than Valeria even though she's not as good; better in war battles; means Chaco stops being plot-relevant; has a highly-entertaining romantic subplot with ☆☆☆☆☆☆; therefore presumably has goodwill for ☆☆☆☆☆☆ and given that once he goes in my party he's not going to come out, that's handy!
AM I BIASED?  _DAMN RIGHT_
But this is an lp so I'm leaving it up to a vote.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Wow, both sound awesome 0_0

How _does_ Valeria break the damage limit?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Level 99 Valeria with a level 16 weapon equipped with a kindness rune while her kindness value is below zero on the turn a violence rune is triggered (so was hit last turn and is below 50% hp) critting with her falcon rune against a woodpecker does 48k damage, which rolls over to healing for 16k.  The only character who gets close to that for max damage dealt in one hit is Killey, who tops out around 46k and I'm not sure how people manage it with him.  Probably kindness + violence + double-beat + double-strike at level 99?  That sounds about right.  And probably Sheena, Hai Yo, and maybe Sid can approach that, too, with the same setup, though Killey is best at that.

I might have forgotten a step, but that looks about right.  Of course, I have no intention of using the level-up trick to get her to 99 or to give her my only kindness rune, so I'm definitely not going to break the damage limit with her, but she's still easy to make very, very good.  Particularly since I don't have my violence rune on anyone yet.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Well, since Valeria probably doesn't get that level of power until far in the postgame (unless I don't understand how Suikoden works and levels are very high in the lategame) then I vote Kasumi
Because Fucking Ninjas


----------



## surskitty (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Hey, page four.  Your post probably isn't going to _stay_ page four after my next DW posting spree, but that just means page four for Vikis!

Both of my playthroughs of II, I ended up level 62 at the end.  Suikoden pretty consistently ends at level 60~3.  Bit lower for I and III and I think V, higher for II and IV.  ... Rhapsodia's level cap is 50 and I finished at 42 I think, with Lazlo level 45.  So my Valeria wouldn't get that ridiculous, and in fact probably wouldn't break 10k unless I used the kindness trick and _I don't like the kindness trick_, but she would still be very good.  But Kasumi's a much better choice in general.

LAST TIME: Gregminster~!






: "Kasumi, please..."





: "Thank you, Kasumi."





: "Very well, President Lepant.  Lord Odessa, I will do my best to assist the Sowston Army."
[ Kasumi joined the group! ]





: "Now, please accept this, Lord Odessa, as a symbol of the friendship between the Sowston Army and the Toran Republic."
He walks over to Tesla and back.





: "This is the 'Blinking Mirror,' one of the treasures of the Toran Republic.  It was used in our war for independence, but now I suspect that you have more need of it than we do.  If you use this item, you will return instantly to your castle.  In the absence of its rightful owner, I respectfully loan it to the Sowston Army, in your care." Um, Viki's standing right behind me.  Though I guess it was originally Hellion's.  ... Though, in the rest of the series, Viki has it, so it's probably hers.
[ You got Blinking Mirror ]





: "Good for you, Odessa.  That should help you out.  Well, good luck to you.  Huh?  Me?  I'm going to stay here.  I'm out of play money and besides, I just hate fighting...."
Lepant walks over to him.





: "Huh?  What's wrong, dad?"
Lepant drags him over to Kasumi.





: "Owww!  Hey, let go!"





: "I have a request for you, Lord Odessa.  Take my idiot son with you.  He's not worth much, but maybe you can make a man out of him."





: [ HOPS, UPSET ] "W... wait a minute!"





: "Fool!  I sent you into the world on a training mission, but you just frittered your time and money away!  Learn from Lord Odessa's example and end your childish behavior.  And don't come back until you do." Haha, fritters.





: "But... But..."





: "I entrust him to you, Lord Odessa."
[ Sheena joined the group! ]





: "Let's go, Lord Odessa.  We're running out of time."





: "Sheena!  Move!"





: [sweatdrop] "Yeah, yeah."
[ Kasumi convoy joins party ] I can't recruit Sasuke and Mondo if she's in the convoy; she has to be in my party proper.  Bye, Viktor!





: "Bah!  I'm not finished yet!!!"
Oh wow Kasumi is short ranged now?  Fuck.  Could've sworn she was long-ranged.
Fade out.

We're now at the border with Varkas.





: "Thank you very much, Chief Varkas.  We can handle it by ourselves now."
VARKAS: "I understand.  Be careful."





: "Yes, thank you.  Well, let's hurry, Lord Odessa."
Haha wow Kasumi hit three times in one round and that's without double-beat.  ... Well, that _is_ speed-based and she's the fastest in the game.  Maybe I'll use her this time around.  I wonder if Tir has goodwill for her!  I guess I'll find out.
Gods, someone needs to get poor Kasumi a bra.  Also some pants.  Jiggle jiggle jiggle.  Maybe Nanami can help her with getting her boobs to not bounce.  That cannot possibly be comfortable.

Back into Rokkaku!





: "A SPY!!!"
White out, now in Hanzo's room.
HANZO: "Do you expect me to believe you just accidentally stumbled across a town as well hidden as Rokkaku?"





: "I've missed you, Lord Hanzo."





: [hop] "Kasumi!"
HANZO: "Aren't you supposed to be with President Lepant?"





: "I was, Lord Hanzo.  President Lepant ordered me to assist Lord Odessa, leader of the Sowston Army."
HANZO: "Hmm...  A wise decision, as I'd expect from President Lepant." My mental Hanzo voice is Darth Vader, by the way.





: "I agree.  But the Highland Kingdom is a powerful enemy.  Please.  Could you lend us Rokkaku's assistance as well?"
Long pause.
HANZO: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Kasumi, are you here on Lepant's orders?"





: "No, sir...  But I firmly believe that helping the Sowston Army will aid Rokkaku as well.  This is my decision as Vice-Chancellor of Rokkaku.  Please, Lord Hanzo."
HANZO: "Hmmm..............."
HANZO: [steps forward and walks around me, looking at me] "That glitter in his eyes...  It brings back memories." Memories ... of a boy like Lassie.  Next file, that is what I am naming him.
HANZO: "Mondo, Sasuke, I want you to go with Kasumi, and join Lord Odessa's fight."





: "Yes sir."
[ Mondo joined the group! ]





: "Hey, bet you're happy to be back with Kasumi again, eh, Sasuke?"





: [JUMPS, SO SHOCKED] "What... What's that supposed to mean?  I'm not...  Shut up!"
And he ninja vanishes off.





: "Heh heh.  Did you see him blush?"





: "Um...  Did I do something to upset him?"





: "Don't worry about it, Kasumi.  He's always like this.  I'm sure he's around here somewhere."
HANZO: "I'm counting on you, Mondo."





: "I won't let you down, sir.  Shall I accompany you now, Lord Odessa?"





: "No."





: "Then I'll go ahead to Sewer Castle."
And he ninja vanishes off.

Huh, I can't walk up to where Mondo and Sasuke were standing.
Hanzo's dog wears a red bandana.
Outside is a man.  "I found this strange crystal in the woods.  I have no use for such a thing, so I would like you to have it." [ You got Blinking ] YAY, USELESS \o/
There's a dude meditating where I can't go.
little ninja girl: "Even the path of the Ninja begins with but a single step."





 Hi, Sasuke.





: "Wh, what...."





: "What's wrong, Sasuke?  If there's something you don't like, tell me and I'll try to be more careful..." Socially awkward ninja :(





: [TURNS AWAY] "It's... umm, I told you!  It's got nothing to do with you, Kasumi!!"





: "Then what are you so angry about?"





: [turns back] "Well... that's... y'see....  Okay!  Fine!  I'll go with you!!" But only 'cause Hanzo ordered it!  It's nothin' to do with you, I mean, err.....  umm...."  Extra " original.





: "Thank you, Sasuke."
[ Sasuke joined the group! ]





: "I'm just gonna go ahead to Sewer Castle, I guess."
And he ninja vanishes.





: "There's no rush..."

Right behind where Sasuke was is a trading post!  ... ... ... Wait.  If Rokkaku hates visitors, what do they need a trading post for?
man: "Whoa!  For an outsider, you're very nimble.  You've studied some kind of fighting technique, haven't you?"
Wow, the ninja have very cheap soy sauce.  Pity I don't have inventory space.
man: "It's incredibly rare that visitors from outside are allowed in Rokkaku.  Lord Hanzo must think very highly of you.  Here, I will give this to you.  I'm sure you will use it wisely." [ You got Sound Set #6 ]
Hee, there's a man and a cat meditating and sleeping on top of the house next to the trading post.
woman: "This town was reduced to rubble three years ago, but now it's completely rebuilt and better than ever!" So, wait.  Do you just hope none of Teo's former soldiers remember where it was?
Hee, there's a man dangling from the ceiling.

La di da, running through the woods back to Banner.  So familiar :|

I step into Banner and Apple and Ridley are right there!





: "We're here to meet you, Lord Odessa."





: [hop] "Kasumi!  Is that really you?"





: "It's been a long time.  I'll do my best to be of service."





: "We'll do our best."





: "Lord Odessa.  The Highland Army is approaching.  Luca Blight must be back.  Let's hurry to Sewer Castle."





: "We don't have a second to spare."
Fade out.
We're now at the castle.






: "We'll be in the great hall.  I'm sure you're exhausted, Lord Odessa, but please go to the great hall first." Nope.
Off they go!

man in tavern: "If we lose to Luca Blight, we won't be able to have a good time like this, that's for sure....."
woman: "Ha ha, there's lot of funny characters in this Sowston Army of yours...."

Oh huh my party got emptied.  Well, anyway, I grabbed Mikumiku, Luc, Nina, Chaco, and Meg, one of which is for reasons.
if you remove her from your party while Flik's there, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "But I don't want to leave Flik."





: "Hurray!  I get to go with Flik!!!"

that guy who usually says something about how he thinks we'll win: "Lord Odessa!  Let's fight!!!  We can lose to that Luca Blight!!" We can?  I wonder if that's a mistranslation.
little boy staring out the window: "Oh!  Sir Odessa!  I'm, I'm sorry.  I just...  I just wanted to see a soldier...."
little boy running next to that little boy: "Hurray!!!  A soldier!!!  A real soldier!!!!!  I wonder if Flik is around?"
Wow, a loooooooot of people have different lines.  I'm capping most of them.  (You can find a lot of caps I don't include in the lp on my photobucket, actually!  They're sorted by arc, roughly.)





: "If only Black were here, he'd be a really big help....." D:

Oh hey castle size three.  :D
soldier: "I'd like to be an archer under Lady Teresa... that's my dream anyway."
soldier: "I'll be an infantryman.  Viktor's the best soldier out there, you know."
Oh wow I can go on the castle walls.





 Up on a tower next to a telescope.  If I talk to Mukumuku, he's startled and flies away.  If I talk to Sid, he's confused, dots, and eventually laughs maniacally and scares Odessa.





 That tower way up high is my and Nanami's room.  :3
man: "I heard that wherever Luca Blight goes, he leaves a mountain of corpses in his wake....."





: "Hey, that Eilie is pretty cute.  What do you think, Odessa?  Do you like her?  If not, then maybe I'll...."
girl near the girl who pretends to be Flik: "We're not gonna lose to any stupid ol' Luca Blight!" Damn right, kid!





: "As long as I'm with you, you can't lose Odessa."
Just replaced Luc's wind rune with cyclone :3
soldier near baths: "Okay!!!  We'll beat Highland so I can come take another bath!!!"
little girl: "A soldier told me I can't go up here 'cause Lord Odessa's room is there.  I wonder what kind of guy he is anyway?"





 That's not a good spot, Odessa.  Nanami's up by the roof.

There's a dude in the cell!  Who won't talk to me.
guard: "What the hell... Soldiers that are supposed to protect do somethin' like that...  What can ya do....."

Okay, I've talked to everyone I think.  To the Greenhill-Matilda border!





: ". . . . ."
Mikumiku hops!





: "... a voice?"
He walks down to her.





: "Mu..."





: "Hmm..."





: [hop hop] "Mu-mu..."





: "You... seem to have good friends.  And..."





: [hop hop hop] "Mu-mu-mu..."





: "I see...  You, too, are fighting...  Odessa...  Do you have such lofty dreams...?"





: [walks over to me] "Lord Odessa...  I can hear, shining inside you... the voices of many.  They have faith in you..."





: "If so many place their faith in you, I might as well do the same."










: "Thank you."





: "No, the pleasure is mine."
[ Badeaux joined the group! ]





: "Lord Odessa, I have here some 'Hearing-Ear Crystals.'  They have the power to reveal the voices of the forest.  I sense that they will help you; please, take them."
[ Received two Listening Crystals. ]  Actually, in my inventory, they're 'Mindfulness'.





: "Then I shall head for Sewer Castle." He doesn't actually have an appearance spt defined in there.

Bah, fuck walking.  I teleport home via blinking mirror and then to Forest Village!
woman in inn: "Where do you come from, sir?" [ beat ] "Hee hee.  I like guys with mysterious pasts."





: "Good afternoon.  Ah, is that a 'Sound Set?'  We phonologists use them to create sounds, you know."
...





: "Take good care of your 'Sound Set'.  They're very precious."










: "Please join us."





: "Join you?  Hmm..."





: "Okay.  I'll join you.  The sound of your heart... It is very clear."
[ Connell joined the group! ]





: "With you, I think I'll be able to hear many new sounds... the sounds of people's hearts..."
Still holding onto my sound sets 1, 2, 5, and 6, apparently.
his sister: "It's kinda lonely without my big brother around.  Well, I guess he'll be back when the war's over."






 I head up and ... woman near injured griffin!
blond man: "Ayda!!  Get out of the way!!  Why are you trying to save this beast?!"





: ". . . . ."
other man: [walks up] "Move!!"





: [stretches arms out, blocking them] "No..."
other man: [hops] "Your parents were killed by those beasts!!  Have you forgotten that!?"





: "No, I haven't..."
man: "Then, why?!"





: "I can't allow a weak, injured creature to be killed..."
blond: [steps up] "If its wound heals, it'll come back to attack us!!"





: "You cannot say that for certain....  And if it does... then I will fight..."
man: [hops] "It's a monster!!  Of course it'll attack!!"





: "You cannot separate the world into 'people' and 'monsters.'  Taking a life in battle may have meaning, but this is murder."
man: "Nobody listen to her!  Kill the beast!!"





 They move up and...





: "Wait!!"





: "Stop!!"
Feather loos up and goes scree!  The men back up.  I run over.
man: "Are you threatening us?!"
man: "H, hey... Look..."
man: "What?!  It was just a little peep!!  Come on, kill it!!"
I run over and different-looking griffins fly in!
men: "A, Aieeeee!!!"
men: "I, it called its friends!!"
They bolt.





: [steps up] "No...  They aren't this one's friends..."
They raise their wings and go squawk.





 That should be singular.





: [ Save them. ]





: "No!!  You can't have this one!!"
She runs over, gets hit once, flies back, lands on the ground.  Pulls herself up, grabbing her arm.





: "Damn..."
And I fight the griffins!
Feather is now standing up.





: "You..."
Feather rears back, flapping his wings.
[ A Listening Crystal is shining ] It makes weird noise, too.










: [ Use a Listening Crystal ]





: "Thank you...  Kind boy...  Kind girl...  My name is Feather...  I will lend you my power..."
[ Feather joined the group! ]
Feather rears up and squawks three more times.  The glowing's stopped.





: "That... that voice was..."





: [walks over to me] "I am Ayda.  You are...?"
Fade out.





: "I see...  The Sowston Army...  So the war... still... continues..."





: "Odessa, I will join your cause...  With you... I will put an end to this fighting..."
[ Ayda joined the group! ]





: "The reason I live as a Guardian...  My father's soul still lives within me..."






: "After I treat this one... I will follow you..."

I teleport off to Banner to raise people up to level 36, and then to Kuskus to sharpen up ...
Kuskus item store woman: "W... welcome.....  You're not a Highland soldier?  Hurry and buy something....  I won't tell anyone."
Haha, wow, I can't go anywhere in Kuskus except the smith and item shop.
soldiers blocking north of town: "Hey!  You there!  Are you from this town>" "Get out!!  You're not allowed inside!!!"
soldiers blocking bridge: "You better behave yourself or you know what's gonna happen?" "If we toss you in jail, you won't be seeing daylight for a long time.  Get me?"  Really?  I'd not be executed?  Cool.
soldiers blocking inn: "You!!!  I told you!!!!  You can't go inside!!!!!" "You don't hear good, huh?  Well now you're gonna get a hurtin'." Yeah, I'm sure that'll work.
smith: "Eh?  Work?  Of course I'll do it!!!  I'm getting tired of blunting the Highlander's swords all the time."

trading post woman in Southwind: "I won't let those Highlanders lay one finger on this place!  Even if I have to fight that Luca Blight all by myself!"






: "Okay!  I'll be at Flik's place!" Gods you're creepy.

I can't get into Radat 8(
Okay, I've gotten everyone I know I want to use up into their thirties.

Saving, and into the war room!  Ridley, Apple, Shu, Kasumi, Klaus, Kiba, Fliktor, Teresa, and Freed are there.





: "Lord Odessa, glad to see you're well.  It seems you were successful in forming an alliance with the Toran Republic."





: [steps up] "My name is Kasumi, vice-chieftain of Rokkaku Hamlet.  President Lepant has ordered me to assist you to the best of my ability.  I hope I'll be of use."





: "We're gonna depend on you."





: "I'm grateful.  We've got a real chance to win now."





: [steps up] "Don't be so sure.  According to my information, most of the Highland Army has already left Muse and is headed this way.  Luca Blight's 1st Company and Jowy Atreides' 3rd Company... Plus the 4th Company, made up of General Kiba's former troops and reinforcements from Harmonia.  That's a force of 50,000 troops." Did someone say Harmonia?





: "50,000......."





: "Calling for reinforcements from Harmonia... it looks like Luca is planning on finishing this in one decisive stroke."





: "They may be friendly nations, but that help from Harmonia will come at a high price......"





: "And as for our side, even if you add General Kiba's soldiers and the reinforcements from Toran, we've only got 20,000 soldiers."





: "More than twice our numbers....."





: "Lord Odessa, you still look tired.  Get some rest.  We'll finish this conversation tomorrow."





: "Worrying won't help things anyway."
Everyone scatters and fade out.

It is nighttime!

[BGM: Tactics]





I say hi to Nanami and Pilika!





: "Oh, Odessa.  What is it?  I thought you had gone to sleep."





: [hop hop, then runs over] "........................."





: "Odessa...............  How did all this happen......  When it was just the 3 of us, you, me and Granpa Genkaku, living in Kyaro....... I couldn't have imagined any of this happening....."





: [turns away] "Grandpa Genkaku was the hero of the City-State.... and Odessa is leader of the Sowston Army.......  It's like some kind of bad dream..... .....  Now we really have to fight against him....... fight against Jowy....."





: [hop, then runs over] "...............!!!"





: "Ah!  Oh.. ah... it's nothing, Pilika.  It's okay.  It's really okay.......  I'm sure it'll be okay......."





: "Odessa.... go to sleep soon.  Listen to me.....  Everyone is counting on you, Odessa.  That's why...... That's why you have to stay warm and get to sleep."

Haha, sleeping guard doesn't want me heading to the roof.
I did anyway, though.
[BGM: Theme of a Moonlit Night]





 Fade into the roof, with a full moon in the background.  Flik and Nina are up there.  The colours on this are off some; I couldn't get a textless cap that was fully faded in.





: "Sir Flik?"





: [long pause, looks at her, looks away] "What?"





: "What are you doing?  Everyone is either asleep or passed out.  Aren't you going to sleep, Sir Flik?" Is she implying everyone is drunk.





: [long pause] "I guess so.  It always happens on the night before....  Memories of past battles come rushing to my mind..."





: [sidles up] "I'm jealous.... I don't have any.  I've only lived 16 years and I've been a kid for at least 6 of 'em.  Could you.... could you tell me what you were thinking about?"





: [pause.] "Different things." Does Odessa count as different things?





: "Different things?  Like your home?  Or maybe about the future?  Or about the battle tomorrow?"





: [pause.] "None of your business, brat."





: [annoyed] "Th, that's terrible!!!  Oh I get it....  Were you... were you thinking about a lost love?" 





: [pause, looks away] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
Then he walks past her, probably intending on going back inside.





: "Hey, wait a minute."





: [ yet another pause ]"Get to sleep soon.  It's not good to stay up all night."
And then he heads downstairs.





: "You're just trying to put on a brave face.  But... that's what I admire so much about you."
Fade out.  Music stops, too.

Oh hey the sleeping guard's awake now.  "We gotta keep our eyes on this roof all the time.  This would be a good place for someone to sneak in... or out."





: "Lord Odessa....  You needn't worry.  We will win."
Nanami went off to Apple's room to ask her some more questions again.





: "Zzzzzzzz.......  Sorry, I messed up again......  Zzzzzz..............."

Oh huh was that the only cutscene on a moonlit night before a decisive battle?
Back to bed, then.

[BGM: The King's March]





 Cut to Luca's command tent!  He's got two soldiers next to him, then Jowy, Leon, Seed, and Culgan to his sides and a mysterious person with a blue pillow on his head in front of him.  There are also more Highland soldiers.





: "We'll be in South Window soon.  Our best strategy would be to capture Radat, then South Window and then finally Sewer Castle." Don't you already have Radat?





: "No.  First we strike at their heart.  Destroy their headquarters and the war will be over." I wonder if they have anyone who could drop it in a giant sinkhole or something.





: "Lord Luca is King of Highland.  The King has his own ideas about how best to proceed."





: [steps up] "Let us be the advance guard."





: "Hmmm..... as you like."





: [steps up] "I also will accompany you.  We came from the distant land of Harmonia and my soldiers are bored from the long journey."  Hi, blue boy!  You don't look like anyone I know at all!
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 69 + Kasumi + Mondo + Sasuke + Badeaux + Connell + Feather + Ayda = 76 / 108 (and the squirrel squad)
- Jowy Points: He and Mr Pillow Head want to fight me :'(  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted once, woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: NOT EVEN FREED KNOWS.

NEXT TIME: THE FINAL BATTLE ... or IS IT???

Do I recruit the unicorn or a kraken?  I can get the unicorn now; the kraken takes a while longer.  I'd say kraken just out of principle -- it gets a unite with Viki! -- but I can't recruit his wife or kid through normal play and get the good ending, and just having him without his family makes me sad.  Though I suppose I could cheat to get his family.  So that's the condition for getting Abizboah instead of Sigfried: I have to make this file actually cheated for things I frankly cannot do.


----------



## Espeon (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Sigfried is kind of irritating. It honestly depends on how you feel about recruiting the kraken and whether you'd want to grab all of the krakens. (That said, doesn't his wife also have a unite with Viki?) I'd vote kraken, either way.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Yup!  Both adult krakens have a unite with Viki.

Yeah, I don't really like Sigfried much; I'm just opposed to having only one kraken so I keep getting the unicorn.  But since this is an lp, I'm leaving it up to you guys, with the caveat that if I get the kraken, I'm cheating for Rulodia and Chuchara.  Only having one kraken just isn't going to happen.

LAST TIME: We are _so fucked._

It is morning!  No music, just birds chirping.
I step outside my room and normal castle music.





: "Good morning, Odessa.  Sorry about what I said yesterday.  I guess...... we have to fight.  But.......  Be careful, Odessa."
[ Nanami joins convoy ] Idk why convoy ...

To the war room!
[BGM: Tactics]
Klaus, Kiba, Apple, Shu, Freed, Fliktor, and Teresa are there.





: "Lord Odessa, the Highland Army has appeared in Radat.  Lord Ridley has deployed to check the enemy's numbers."





: "The odds have been against us in almost every battle, but this one will be the toughest."





: "If we lose here, Two River will also fall to the Highland Army.  If that happens, the fate of the City-State is sealed...."





: "I don't want to think about that.  That Prince Luca Blight, no, I mean King........"
A messenger runs in!  "Report!!!  Lord Ridley's forces have been ambushed and surrounded.  At this rate, they'll be wiped out.  Please send reinforcements!!!"
[BGM: Sedition] Sans opening, of course.





: ! "What!!!  A general like Lord Ridley ambushed....."





: "I didn't think the Highland Army had so many good people left."





: [steps back, turning away] "Could it be..... Leon Silverburg......" Why can't you spell Silverberg, dude?





: [walks over to me] "Lord Odessa, Let's send reinforcements right away.  We can't let them kill Lord Ridley." Yeah, like that would happen.










: "I understand.  Let's hurry."





: "Okay, prepare to deploy!!!"
[BGM: Battlefield without Light] Holy shit!  I heard music in a war battle!  Battlefield Without Light is the usual war bgm, but thanks to some Konami fuckitry the music doesn't play in the NA release usually and I'm not sure why I keep not hearing it in PAL>





 Ridley's just south of Radat and he is _so surrounded._





: "Stupid of me....  Caught in an ambush!!"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Caught in a trap, huh.  Well there's not too many.  This will just require a little finesse."  That's gneiss, kid.





: "Finesse, huh.  Sounds like you're talking about cooking." Hopefully he won't take umberage to your remark.





: "Just have to wait for the reinforcements to come...." Just don't calcify before then.
[ Start Battle ]
Wow, what the fuck, Ridley's getting his ass kicked.  Bizarre.  He has, however, already killed one unit entirely by himself.
My army all pops up in the top left corner!





: "Hey old man Ridley.  Looks like you're having a tough time.  Need some help?" I'm just thinking about how Sasarai's unit wears the damn hat.





: "Don't be stupid.  Just hurry up!!!"





: "Lord Odessa, we can't lose General Ridley.  But please retreat as soon as we save the Kobold Unit."





: "What's this....  This is wrong....  Something feels wrong....." Did you feel the earth move?





: "So..... it's him." Don't waste your breath on my account.
Ridley has just destroyed his second Highland unit all by himself.
Make that third.  He's also injured two.
Aaaand down he goes, damn.





: "I must not die here.  I have so much to do!!!"





: "We're too late...."





: "Ridley..........."





: "We had no chance.  I'm withdrawing our troops.  Is that all right, Odessa?"

[BGM: Requiem of Grief]
We're back in the war room.





: "Unh....  Ridley is........"





: "All we can do is pray he'll be safe...." Speaking of, I noticed I was missing a few of my units last war battle.  Truly, it is a mystery.





: "The Highland Army has already occupied Radat, and now they're approaching South Window.  The enemy isn't just the Highland Army, it's also made up of soldiers from another country." Wow, really?  How long did it take for you to dig up that nugget?
Odessa goes ! while Luc teleports over in a blue orb.





: "Sasarai of Harmonia.....  I know him well.  Let me take care of him." How much dirt on him do you have?





: "What do you mean you 'know him'?" He probably kicked him into a ditch once when they were kids.





: "I don't have to tell you that." You're so full of hot air.





: [steps forward, pissed] "What did you say!!!"





: "Hey hey!  Don't fight with a kid." And so, Viktor demonstrates better judgement than Ted did.





: "That's right.  You should be embarrassed losing your temper like that." Yeah, he should've let that blow right off him.
Flik jumps and Luc teleports out.





: "Damn!  That guy!!!"





: "If he's aiming for South Window, he'll probably attack by the book.  He's got three times our numbers, so he doesn't need to be tricky.  So in that case, our strategy will be........"





: "If it's a strategy you're looking for, I've already got one.  I'll explain tomorrow.  For now, rest the soldiers."
Fade out.

I fiddle with units a bit -- though I don't remember that I need to make sure Luc has nothing important -- and head upstairs.  I also notice that I've lost a lot of caps since erufuun crashed while optipng was running, dammit.  Probably already have caps of all of Sasarai's lines, but.





: [walking in] "Odessa, I'd like to talk to you.  Is it okay?"










: "Yes."





: "I left some tools at my house.  As a craftsman, it hurts me to part with my tools.  I know that it's selfish, but would you mind going back to the house with me?  That's all I came to say.  I'm so embarrassed."
And he walks out.  Sure, dude, let's go to your house.
But first I sharpen and level him up just because.  Actually, apparently the chance that someone dies in battle's determined by their luck stat, so raising people up even if you're not going to use them doesn't hurt.  ... That probably explains why Luc dies every time you pick wrong in I, actually: his luck is worst in the game.  (Tied with Milich and some other loser, but.)
...
what the fuck
Tsai just leveled up to 51.  I guess if I'd killed Odessa that battle he'd've made it to level 70.  WELL.  That was interesting and unexpected.

Ladida, teleporting to Ryube...
man in Ryube: "You're Odessa from the Sowston Army!!  Good luck to you!!!  Get some revenge for all of us!!!"
... I just noticed Tsai doesn't wear pants.
Got to his house~





: "It's been so long since I've been home.  I really miss this place.  Now where are those tools..."





 I walk in and there is a girl!  Who wears pants!





: "Hey Dad!  Where were you?"





: [nervous] "T... Tomo?  What are you doing here?"





: [annoyed] "I never hear from you, so I got worried and decided to come visit."





: "Oh.  I'm sorry, Tomo-chan." ... Tomo-chan.





: "When are you and mom going to make up?" That doesn't usually happen, kid.





: [looks away] "I don't really know, princess." :3





: [hops up and down, annoyed] "Daddy.  You need to get your life together.  What are you doing with yourself now?" I like Tomo.





: [looks at her] "Well Tomo-chan, the truth is I joined up with the Sowston Army.  I thought maybe my spear could be useful in the war."  So this guy, who is clearly not meant to be Japanese, calls his daughter -chan.  In English.





: "Oh daddy.....  Well in that case, I'm going to join the Sowston Army, too." I always did want more 14yos in my party!  ... Fuck I'm going to use her to kill Luca Blight aren't I.





: [backs up, nervous] "What are you talking about?"





: "What's the problem?  I can help the Sowston Army, too.  Or maybe I should tell Mom what you're up to.... using your spear again and all." I'd make a dirty joke here but _banned_ banned forever.
She turns towards the door, and he runs in front of her, still nervous.





: "Tomo, wait."





: [walks over to me] "Your name is Odessa, isn't it?  I know.  You're famous.  I've decided that I'm going to fight alongside my father.  Please let me join."
And then she walks away.





: "Tomo, why won't you listen to your father?"





: "Well I'll see you at Sewer Castle.  See you later."
And out she goes.
[ Tomo joined the group! ]





: "Forgive me, Lord Odessa.  I'm embarrassed that you have seen me lose face."

Over to Two River!  Answer's probably no, but worth a shot.





: "What's your business with me!!!"





: "Hey, join our group."





: "Hmmm, very well.  If you can capture the trust of so many, then you have mine as well.  I'll trust you."
[ Bob joined the group! ] Wow, really? I guess the squirrels counted as recruits; normally you can't get him before fighting Luca unless you get Sigfried, and I haven't even gotten Gordon yet.





: "Now should I show you my true form and power?" Nah, you can werewolf later.










: "Your true form?"





: "Well, that's okay.  You'll see soon enough.  Anyway, I'm off to Sewer Castle." Bye, Bob!

Let's see, getting Gordon now would be a huge pain in the ass, and I'm probably not getting Sigfried, so ... think I'm good.  To bed!

[BGM: The King's March]





 Cut to Luca's tent.  He slowly walks down towards Ridley, who's being held by Highland troops.





: "Ha!  It serves you right.  Your friends have run away and left you."





: "If you weigh my life against the survival of the Sowston Army, it was the logical choice." Plus, Leon's involvement is confirmed 8)





: [walks back up] "No matter.  Sooner or later, I'll see the Sowston Army crushed before my very eyes.  Odessa will bow down before me like the lowly mongrel he is."





: "The Sowston Army won't be defeated!!!  Lord Odessa will never be beaten by the likes of you!!!!"





: "Bah!!!  Take him away!  I'll see his head lined up next to the head of Odessa!!!"
And off they go.





: "So we've defeated Radat.  Next is South Window, right?"





: [steps up] "With this many tropps, we don't need a strategy.  The next battle will be the decisive one.  We've a new bright, young general, so there's no need to worry."





: "Who is that man?  He's strong, but where did you find him?"





: "I knew him from ago and thought his strength might prove useful to Lord Luca, so I summoned him." Guess the translator thought this was Jowy's line.





: [steps up] "I don't care about breeding.  A sword doesn't need a fine lineage, it just needs to be sharp." And that was totally relevant.
Fade out.

Back to my room!  Fitcher is there.





: "Oh!!!  Still sleeping?  The early bird gets the worm."
[ reloads ] Kinnison is there!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Sir Odessa.....  It's time to get up...."
AND NOW I KNOW WHERE TO FIND THAT BIT WHERE I HAD SIGFRIED WAKE ME UP.  ... Or not.  Guess that was later.

To the war room!  Viktor, Apple, Shu, Teresa, Kasumi, Luc, Klaus, Kiba, and Flik are there!





: "Hey, I was waiting for you, Odessa.  We can't start anything without our leader."
[BGM: Tactics] I move to the middle of the room.





: "Lord Odessa, let me explain our strategy."





: "Yeah, I'd like to hear it too.  This strategy for success." First, dress well.





: "We can't defeat 50,000 Highland soldiers with just our army of 20,000."





: [nervous hop] "Hey hey!  That can't be true....."





: "Take it easy.  We can win without defeating them.  Our only goal is to take the head of Luca Blight."





: "If we can kill Luca, Princess Jillian will become successor to the throne of Highland.  Then we could forge a peace treaty."  I wonder if Jillia's name was meant to be Jillian.  Jillian is an actual name, and it's not nearly as much of a change from Jill as Jillia is.





: "Here's the plan.  Odessa, Teresa, Flik, Viktor, Kasumi and Luc will wait with their troops in their designated ambush positions.  Lord Odessa and Lord Kiba will aim for Highland's main unit, free Lord Ridley and then face Luca Blight in personal combat." No way could that end poorly.





: [steps up] "I don't know if I can defeat Lord Luca by myself....."





: "You don't have to.  When Luca shows up, I want you to pretend to retreat and draw them into our ambush.  We can't defeat 50,000 soldiers, but if we can surround their general with our force of 20,000, victory is ours."





: [steps up] "I get it.  You figure Luca Blight will chase after Kiba like a bat out of hell, eh."





: [steps up] "Father, please be careful."





: "Yes."





: [walks up] "Lord Odessa, if you're ready, please give the signal to deploy."










: ".... I'm not quite ready...."





: "As soon as you're prepared, please give the signal to deploy."
New save slot!  :3






: "Well, victory is just a matter of lucky timing...."





: "Luca Blight is a frightening enemy.  But if we let him scare us, we'll be killed for sure."





: "Well, just leave it to me."





: "Lord Luca's power is incredible.  I'm just in awe....."






: "Lord Odessa?  Is everything okay?"





: "Okay...... let's deploy."





: "General Kiba, we're counting on you.  Also....."
The music stops.





: "Apple, call Sasuke and Mondo."  If you don't have them, he calls for Chaco.
Fade out.





  We're near Southwind!





: "All units report preparations complete."





: "Lord Odessa, until General Kiba appears, please don't move unnecessarily."
Kiba spawns in the upper right, as does Luca and some of his White Wolves.





: "Traitor!!!  You join the enemy and raise your sword against me!  You spit on the royal name of the Blight Family!!!!!"





: "How dare you!!!!  You murdered your own King and sire and still you dare speak so!!!  He was my true lord!  You little bastard!"





: "You!!!!!!"
[ Start Battle ] I bet this is supposed to be Battlefield without Light.
Kiba controls his own unit.  ... ... ... Kiba, why did you just waste a repair self. ... twice.





: "Okay, give the signal!!!  Lord Odessa, your target is Luca Blight."
No, actually, for completion's sake, it isn't.  I focus on taking out the other Highland units and leave Luca alone.





: "So this is the Sowston Army....  Hah hah hah hah hah!!!!  This is all you've got!!?  You think you can take the head of the great Luca Blight with such a puny army!!!!"
We have him nearly entirely surrounded btw.
Aaaand Kiba spends his repair self sensibly and heals damage dealt by Luca.
AHA!  There everyone is.  Sasarai on his horse with his dorky hat pops up with some Highland troops, and so does ...





: "I'm here, Lord Luca." IT'S BEEN A WHILE, HASN'T IT, YUBER 8D





: "You're late!!!  What were you doing!!!!"





: "Forgive me, my lord.  There was some trouble at headquarters."





: "I'm here to assist, Lord Luca."
Luca attacks Viktor!





: "Hoo hoo hah hah hah!!!!  You can gather together a million maggots, but they'll still just be maggots!!!" Have I mentioned I love Luca recently?
And, of course, he beats the shit out of Viktor.
Sasarai, don't try to hit Kasumi.
And my turn!





: "Perhaps soon I can fulfill my promise."
Luc teleports in next to Sasarai!





: "Ah.  We meet again."





: "You again!!!!  Who are you!!!!!  What's your relationship to me!!!!"  Rocky.





: "I can't tell you that now.  Perhaps you'll find out some day, although you may not like the answer.  But more importantly..." He'll probably try to have you hanged, drawn, and quartzered.





: "Wh... what?"





: "True Rune of the Wind!!  Gather the power of the Wind Sylphs!!!..."





: "Wh... what's this!!"





: "Become a blade that can slice the earth!!!  Slay all my enemies!!!!!" I bet I could breeze right past you in slam poetry.





: "No.... how could my 'True Rune' fail me..." Should actually be something about him using True Earth to escape in the nick of time.
Sasarai teleports out, and Luc uses a wind attack that damages all enemies within a five-square radius (and crits on half of them) and pretty much blows them away.





: "Whew.  I've finally fulfilled my promise, but he ran away.  Bah!"
And then Luc teleports out.  That was ... that was surprisingly useful of you.
Whoops, had Odessa wait without having Jeane try zapping Luca.





: [upon bombarding Luca] "We won't accept your tyranny any longer."
And it didn't work.
Luca's unit is really fucking strong.  So is Yuber's, for that matter.
Aah, putting Shu with Flik is very rewarding.





: "This is the end Luca Blight!!!  Prepare yourself!!!" I'm not sure he noticed you tried to hit him, actually.





: "This time I'll have your head!!!" He still didn't care.
Yuber just kicked Gilbert's ass.





: "Blood!  Blood!!  How I thirst for blood!!!  I'll kill every last one of you pigs!!!!"





: "That's it.  Fall back."
Oh good, no message of 'Gilbert has died in battle'.
Klaus just saved Viktor's ass...
YAY
Flik damaged Luca!  He's not anywhere near DEAD, but he's damaged!





: "Unfff......."





: "Give up, Luca Blight.  You can't get away."





: "Ha ha ha.....  Hoo hoo hoo ha ha ha.....  It doesn't matter how many people you've got against me!!!!!!"
He vanishes!





: "Odessa!!!!!!"





: "Waaah!!!!!"





: "Damn!!!!!!"





: "Eeeeekkk!!!!!"





: "Unf....  I knew it......"
EVERYONE TAKES DAMAGE.





: "I wasn't supposed to die here!!!"
MESSENGER: "I have a report!!!  Flik's unit was attacked by the enemy!" OH FUCK.





: "Ouch.......  That hurt!!!....."
MESSENGER: "Here's my report.  Chaco was wounded." SHIT.  ... I think I'm okay.  It said wounded, not died in battle.





: "Sorry.....  I can't fight anymore..."





: [reappears in the top-right corner] "You fools thought you could take my head?  Remember well, Odessa!!  You weren't even able to wound Luca Blight!!!!!!"
And he vanishes.





: "Unf.... so even with all our planning, we weren't able to stop Luca Blight!!!  I didn't want to believe that brawn count defeat brains......  Lord Odessa, the situation has become too dangerous.  I've got to retreat." Should probably be a we, and also Luca has brain _and_ brains, or have you learned nothing?
[ Withdrawal ]

Back in the war room.  Apple, Shu, Luc, Odessa, Nanami, Flik, and Kiba are there.  Viktor walks in.





: "Whew, we're finally finished treating the wounded.  There weren't as many deaths as I thought....." And no important ones.





: "......................"





: "................. it's rough."





: "Luc, your magic inflicted a lot of damage on the Harmonia troops.  Why don't you do the same thing in the next battle...."





: "I can't do that.  That particular magic really exhausts me, so I can't do it again for a while.  Besides, I hate breaking a sweat."





: "C'mon........." Do you really want to breeze past this sequence?  ... Yes?  I don't blame you.





: "I did my duty.  Also, if he weren't here, it would be futile......."
And he vanishes.  Not 'teleports out'.  Just vanishes.  (That's because if you damage Luca before Sasarai pops up, that whole sequence gets skipped.  That happened to me in my previous English file.  ... I reset _five times_ to try to last long enough for Sasarai to pop up.  No go.)





: "But we didn't know Lord Shu's strategy would be.....  What should we......."
[ Nanami joins party ]






: "We're in trouble.... Odessa."

I head downstairs to by Luc and go !





: "Lord Odessa!"
He walks in with Sasuke and Mondo.





: "Ridley!!!!!"





: [walks down to meet him] "Ridley!  You're not dead!!!!"





: "With his help, we were able to somehow escape." Well, ninja.





: "Shu's orders.... I managed to fulfill them." Mondo, this is English; the use of topic-comment structure is marked.  Now, I won't say it's not used in English, because I for one do it all the time, but it's still marked.  ... ... ... I wonder if Deaf people tend towards topic-comment structure in English.





: "There's two of us.  It was easy."





: "Lord Odessa, forgive me.  It was careless of me to fall into the enemy's trap."





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Yeah."





: [pause, because wtf] "....... Someday I will cleanse myself of this shame."
And then Nanami gives us both Looks.  There is no way in hell I'm progressing having chosen this option; I already feel bad.
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "I'm glad you're okay."





: "Th, thank you, Lord Odessa.  I won't forget that I owe you my life."





: [steps up] "I'm so glad you're okay, Ridley."





: "Lord Odessa, Is Lord Shu in the great hall?  I have a message for him."
Fade out.
We walk into the great hall!  Viktor goes ! when he sees Ridley.
[BGM: Tactics]





: [starts] "Ridley, you're not dead!!  How did you get here!!!!"





: "Lord Shu sent help for me.  I was able to get away from the bustle of war.  I also had the help of another person....."





: "Another person?"





: [walks over to Shu] "Lord Shu, I have a message from Leon Silverburg, strategist of the Highland Army." Should I just assume the Silverbergs changed their name for this game?
He walks over to hand Shu something, then moves over by Kiba.  I go over to Shu.





: "....................."





: "Shu............"
[BGM: Sedition, sans opening, and also one of the times it's appropriately named 8)]





: "Tonight.... Luca Blight will lead a night raid.  This will probably be our last chance.  Deploy all the troops.  Lay an ambush for Luca Blight and kill him."
Everyone goes !





: "A night raid!!!  But why would the enemy strategist....  Maybe it's a trap....."





: "It could be.  This plan is risky, but the rewards could be big....  But on the other hand....  Lord Odessa, please make a decision."










: ".... Let me think about it."





: "If we miss this chance, we'll never win.  Please hurry, Lord Odessa."

I fiddle with some equipment :B





: "Odessa.......  If anything were to happen to me, you'd take care of Eilie and Bolgan, right?" Oh gods don't say that ; ; 

[BGM: Tactics]





: "Lord Odessa?"





: "Okay, let's deploy."

STOPPING HERE.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 76 + Tomo + Bob = 78 / 108 (and the squirrel squad)
- Jowy Points: Whoa, dude, did your strategist just betray Luca?  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted once, woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: NOT EVEN FREED KNOWS.

NEXT TIME: THE FINAL BATTLE ... or IS IT???

Put together my parties for fighting Luca!  Party assignments I'm sure of:
Flik (S) / ? / ? / ? / ? / ?
Viktor (S) / ? / ? / ? / ? / ?
Odessa / Nanami / ? / ? / ? / ?
Either Flik or Viktor gets the squirrel squad as a party; you guys pick who.  So really you pick two of the parties, because squirrels.
OTHER CHARACTERS TO CHOOSE FROM: Viki (L), Clive (L), Tengaar (L), Hix (S), Tomo, Futch, Humphrey (S), Lorelai, Luc (L), Hanna (S), Rina (L), Eilie (L), Camus (S), Miklotov (S), Yoshino, Shiro (S)
S means they go in the front row, L means they go in the backrow (but aren't necessarily long-ranged; Luc and Viki as S-range but only an idiot would put them up front).  Camus is a decent spellcaster and comes with high-level fire spells; other than that, (S) people are meatheads.  At most three (S) people and three (L) people per party; if I didn't label them either, they can go wherever.
Odessa needs to have an actually good party, but just having Odessa and Nanami there makes it pretty good.  Throw in Luc and it's ridiculous, but I don't mind not using Luc if you guys don't really want me to.  It's _better_ if Fliktor don't die, but if they get their butts kicked, it's okay: it just means the later parties have to try harder.  

Make sure you put Viki somewhere.


----------



## Espeon (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

"I can't do that. That particular magic really exhausts me, so I can't do it again for a while. Besides, I hate breaking a sweat." -- I think you've made a typo because the image here is Luca and not Luc.

ANYWAY, PARTY PICKING TIME:

THE BAND: "Flik and the Squirrel Rangers".

Since we all know deep down Flik is actually secretly the leader and face of the famous assembly of musicians "Flik and the Squirrel Rangers", nothing seems more fitting than having Flik... and well, the squirrels. The one rule: Flik should be front and centre. :D I think it comes at no surprise that the typical la-las, na-nas and woah-ohs we hear bands singing have been removed in favour of "mu mu muuuu"! Their first album, "Odessa, Why Did You Die?" sold an astounding 5 copies and their last concert actually had more fans than band members – an achievement in the suikoden world. They've also made many hit singles with titles such as "Manhood (It Just Ain't Happening)", "Five Bowls of Rice is Far Too Much" and "Mu-mu-mu-murdered by Fire Spears (mu mu mu)". They are probably Britpop, which would explain their astounding renown across the Suikoverse.

Group: Flik, Squirrels (x5).

THE FANGROUP: "People who have/would fuck Flik".

Anyone knows that a popular musical group needs loyal, undying fans who obsess over a particular member of the group. Viktor and Nina share a fierce rivallry for being the head of the "Flik Fan Club", also known as "Flik's Manhood (It is very happening)" by Nina and "Flik's Fire Spear" by Viktor. The remaining groupees just stay out of the feud. Depspite the in-fighting, the group remains strong and passionate, united by their love for Flik. They've even got their own theme song! Written by Camus and Miklotov, who call themselves "Red vs Blue", the song is "I Just Want Some Tea With You" (which in turn garnered the response song "Not If It's Bitter"). The fan group's main circle are of course Viktor and Nina but additionally, Rina, Camus, Miklotov and Tengaar. However, it is almost certain that the group is approximately 100 members strong and are currently housed at North Window.

Group: Viktor, Camus, Miklotov, Tengaar, Rina, Nina.

NOT-SO-FRIENDLY FIGURES: "Down with Squirrels!"

Of course, there will always be people who despise anything which achieves some form of popularity. These people, headed by Riou and Nanami, want to see the end of "Flik and the Squirrel Rangers". They feel the sheer popularity is undeserved and the music just simply offends their ears. One of their members, Luc, has even quoted "washing 1000 stairs is more pleasing than listening to their noise". He also feels that Flik himself is a bit of a diva, losing his temper at even the most casual of remarks. Humphrey, who once played with Flik in the band "Liberation Army" felt betrayed when Flik left to start a new career. It must be noted that the group seems only to have a handful of genuine members. Eilie tags along just to be alongside Riou and Viki seems to think they're going for a picnic in the woods on most of their ventures.

When they heard that Flik and the Squirrel Rangers would be performing to their fangroup, fronted by the headlining act "Beast Rune" (with lead guitarist Luca 'the' Blight, who have had hit singles such as "BUTA WA SHINE (FUFUFU)" and "How To Start a War"), they took the opportunity to sneak into the venue to try and put an end to Flik.

...what could possibly go wrong? :D

Group members: Riou, Nanami, Clive, Viki, Eilie, Humphrey.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I love you, Espeon.

LAST TIME: The light at the end of the tunnel is the oncoming train.

[BGM: Tactics]





: "Lord Odessa?"





: "Okay, let's deploy."





: "I understand.  Very well, we'll place the army in the woods near Sewer Castle.  When Luca appears,we'll close off all the exits.  Then we'll attack Luca Blight with our strongest unit.  Odessa, create the unit that you think can defeat him."





: "Okay, now select Lord Odessa's party members."










: "Next select the party members for Unit 1.  They'll be the lead unit."
Flik's the opening band!  -- SHIT I forgot to get the squirrels their runes, reloading to fix that.





 Even ended up with them sorted by colour.





: "Finally, select the party members for Unit 2.  They'll join Lord Odessa and hopefully finish Luca off."





 Rina appreciates Camus's butt.





: "Do you want to choose the members of the 1st unit again?" If I have trouble, I'll swap Clive for Luc.










: "It's fine as it is."





: "Prepare to deploy!"





: [steps up] "Yes!!!"





: [steps up] "If Shu says it's true, there's no mistake."





: [steps up] "All we can do is bet on this."





: [steps up] "Okay, let's go, but don't use torches.  I want our eyes as adjusted to the dark as possible.  But leave the castle's torches lit."

Fade out!
[BGM: The Evil One]





 Luca on a horse in the forest with _a lot_ of soldiers.





 Cut to Luca in a clearing with eight soldiers.





: "Look, the torches in Sewer Castle are burning.  They're probably in there trying to figure out how to run away."
[BGM: Tension]
Highland scout: [runs in from left] "I have a report!!!!  The advance forces are under attack by the Sowston Army!!"
Highland scout: [runs in from right] "Lord Luca!!!  The Sowston Army has appeared behind us!!!!!"





: "What!!!......  Hiding in the woods!!!!  You can't do anything right, you worthless fools!!!!!"
soldier on bottom: [hop] "L,,, Lord Luca!!!!"
A barrage of arrows is fired from below!  The bottom row of soldiers is all hit and possibly killed, as is Luca's horse, which makes horse noises and falls.  Luca also looks like he may have been shot; he's crouched down.
soldiers: "Protect Lord Luca!!!!!"
More soldiers run in front of Luca and also get shot and fall!
soldiers: "Waaaaah....."





: [yeah, definitely shot; pulling himself up] "You......... How did you.... know about.... the night raid........"





 Pan down to Flik, the squirrels, and a bunch of archers.





: "Luca Blight!!!!  I want your head!!!!!!"





: [pulls himself up, shaking a bit, and levels his sword at Flik] "Foolish braggart!!!!!  You think a weakling like you can stand up against me!!!!!" _Let's get ready to rock._
We run up and FIGHT!  Luca has five White Wolves assisting him: two have swords, three are spearmen.
[BGM: The Chase] :D
I have the squirrels do as much casting as would be useful -- Mukumuku kills all the white wolves singlepawed -- but they're not very good backup.  They try hard, though.
Oooh, that Revenge Earth I had Mukumuku throw was a good idea.  ... Ah, fuck, Odessa should be in third position, not first.  Not relevant yet, but it will be.
Mukumuku berserked upon Mikumiku's defeat, which now means Mukumuku is the most useful squirrel.
Half of my squirrels are out, but ha!  Victory!  Pan up to all of Luca's soldiers right there down if not dead (they all have arrows in their chests or at best their breastplates, though, so they're fucked), and Luca lowers his sword.





: "Ufff...............  Beaten by the likes of you......"
He starts walking off to the left, but suddenly -- 





: "This time I'll pay you back for sure, Luca Blight!!!!"





: "You maggots........."
[BGM: The Chase]
Now Luca has only three white wolves with him!  Two spearmen, one swordsman.  ... Hee, Luca stretches his hands and occasionally bounces as his idle animation.
Diiiid I forget to give Nina magic.  And possibly to equip Camus.
Ugh fuck Luca killed Camus round one.  Which at least means Miklotov is berserked, but fuck.  -- And Miklotov didn't have the chance to use his berserk.
But Viktor and Tengaar got him.





: "..... I won't be defeated here!!!"
And he walks up.





: "He went that way, Odessa!!!"
Here my party is with Shu and Apple!





: "Luca, your luck has run out!!!!  You have no soldiers and you're wounded.  You can't break out of my trap!!!"





: "Your 'trap'???  Wahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!  All I can see is a bunch of squealing pigs!!!!!!!  Odessa, right here, right now..  I'll separate your puny little head from your puny little body!!"





: "Lord Odessa!!!!  Be careful!!!!!"
[BGM: The Chase] And as Shu said, Luca no longer has soldiers.
Agh fuck I have Nanami and Viki in the dangerous spots.
Gods Luca's stats are so high Odessa's doing about 300 a round rather than eir usual 800.  Hahaha, dude can't scratch Humphrey, though.
And down he goes!  Well, he kneels; he doesn't vanish.  Bunch of level ups!
Luca kneels briefly on the map, then pulls himself up.  Huh, did he remove those arrows at some point?  -- Nah, probably just the angle.





: "Y, you........  H.... how......... How could I lose.........  You little swine....  Who do you think you are!!!!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm Rioudessa fucking Silverberg, asshole, and right there is my boomstick.





: "Why!!!!!!  Odessa!!!!!!!  Why are you the winner!!!!!  Why must I lose!!!!!!  Is that my fate!!!!!!  I can't die until all of you swine are wiped off the face of this world!!!!!"
He runs off.  Flik runs in with some soldiers.





: "Go after him!!!  Odessa!!!!!  We've come this far!!!  We can't let him get away!!!!!" Viki, will you do the honours?
[ Viktor joins party ] Bye, Clive.
[ Flik joins party ] And bye, Eilie.
And we bolt up, without me even being able to check my inventory for healing items.





: "Luca Blight............  Gather our archers.  We're heading for the prearranged position."
soldiers: "Y, yes!!!!"
Fade out.
We're a bit farther up.





: "We can't let him escape!!!!  Let's go Odessa!!!!"
OH GOOD I can check my inventory.  [ uses mega medicine on Odessa ]
And on everyone else, I guess; it can't hurt and I never use them anyway.

Get stopped by five soldiers!
soldiers: "I won't let the State have Lord Luca!!!!!"
Whoa, got ambushed and surrounded by five more soldiers.
soldiers: "I won't let the State have Lord Luca!!!!!"
Six soldiers in battle, that group.  Still very, very dead.

[BGM: none; chirping]





 Luca slowly walks up to a tree with something glowing on it.





: "Ugh....... y, you.........  I..... I can't die.... here......."
He walks a little closer.





: "Have I...... really.... lost?  Damn!!!!!!  You think I'm afraid?!!!  You think I fear death?!!!!  Fear is a stupid emotion."
He walks a little closer to the tree.





: "Eh?  What?"
He puts his sword away, takes the thing off the tree, and looks at it.  After a few seconds, he starts fiddling with it.





: "A wooden amulet.........  What's this doing here?.........  And what's that light......  Huh?  Is this a cover?" ... Did.  Did someone put that amulet for Pilika's parents on the tree.  Is it that amulet.  Oh my god.  ;___;
He pulls the lid off and looks up, amazed.  He actually stops scowling for a moment.





: "It's...... fireflies?  There are fireflies inside?  What kind of joke......  Whoever it was, they'll pay for this........" Ohh, to make it look like someone was using a light?





: [shakes his head, then glares south] "How stupid............  It's not even worth taking."
Oh, I guess he hadn't taken the lid off; NOW he takes it off and lets the fireflies out, closing his eyes.





: "Stupid...... this whole world...."
[BGM: Tension]
QUICK PAN OVER TO THE LEFT, WHERE SHU AND APPLE HAVE A LOT OF ARCHERS





: "Light!!!  What's that!!!!  Shoot!!!!!!!"
They do, and a lot of them hit Luca!  He collapses.





: "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!"
We run in!





: "I've caught you, Luca Blight!!!  Now you're finished!!!!!!!!!"





: [stands back up.  I can see six arrows stuck in him] "Finished........ you say......  Ha... ha ha......  Wahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!  What are you saying, maggot!!!  What are you squealing about, pig!  I've got the power to take your life, boy!!!!!!!"
someone to the right: "Lord Luca!!!!!"
A lot of soldiers run in, protecting him to the west and south!  They draw their swords!  "Lord Luca!!!!  Hurry!!!  Escape!!!!"
soldiers: "Lord Luca....."





: "Arrows away!!!!"
THEY ALL GET SHOT AND FALL.  Luca also got shot in the shoulder that time.





: "My holy war......  Don't interfere........  You scum.......  Here I come....  Odessa!!!!!!!!"





: "Odessa!!!!!!!"





 Luca is a fucking PINCUSHION.
[BGM: Mad Luca] THIS IS IT.  Go pull up the music; I'll wait.  





 Pan down!





 Us from above!





 CLOSE UP ON LUCA





 And now, we fight like men.  And ladies.  And ladies who dress like men.





 Though if we were at all interested in a fair fight, then maybe Luca wouldn't start at 25% hp.  (His stats are approximately that of a level 52 Viktor.)





: "You little punk!!!!"
I wild attack for 434 damage!  Eat my fury and double-beat 8D





 The wind blows through my hair as I pose dramatically.
[BGM: The Evil One]





 And Luca's sent flying and lands supine, finally.





: "You're okay!!!  Odessa!!!!"





: [pulls himself up to be sitting, then finally to standing] "I don't have the power to swing my sword anymore....  Odessa............  Why do you fight!!!!!!  Why do you wish to destroy me!!!"





  If I dot, he brings one hand over his heart, then holds his arms out to the side. "How do you like war?  How does it make you feel!!!  Does your very soul fill with hatred and loathing?!!!!"





: "To end this war."





: [slowly pulls right hand into fist over heart, then arms to side, like 'I wash my hands of this'] "To end this war?  That's a fairy tale...  It's a foolish child's dream."





: "Even if you kill me and defeat Highland, you won't have peace!!!!  You'll have a defeated country screaming for our vengeance!!!"
He backs up to the tree and starts laughing.





: "Hoohahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!  Hohohohehehehehehehahahaha!!!!!!!" [shakes his head twice] "Excellent!!!!!  Excellent!!!!!!  The rumbling in my body!!!!!  The thirst that scorched my flesh!  It is dissappearing!!!!!!!!!"
He leans forward a little, right hand over his chest.





: "Hoohoohahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!  Listen, Odessa!!!!!!!!  It took hundreds to kill me, but I killed humans by the thousands!!!!" [\o] "Look at me!!!!  I am sublime!!!!!!  I am the true face of evil!!!!"  And he still manages to stay badass with lines like this *_*
And then he falls down, dead.





: "So.....  It's finally finished....  Did we.......  Did we finally win......." Well, it only took a couple war sequences, three boss battles, three volleys of archers, and a duel.  You might want to stab him through the heart a few times and put lemons under his tongue just to be sure.





: "........................"





: [walks over] "Lord Odessa, let's go back.  We won and there are a lot of people who are waiting to hear news of our victory."





 Pan down to Jowy and Leon watching from nearby.





: "Is that what you wanted?"





: "Yes........  It's what I always hoped for, and I want to believe I'm brave enough to accept fate."
They walk off, the music stops, and there's a very slow pan up to look at the starry sky for around 10 seconds.

Cut to the castle.  I think it's a bit darker than usual, but I dunno.  Normal castle music's playing; I don't know what it is offhand.  There are a lot of soldiers and girls in green waiting for us, as well as Rina, Eilie, Bolgan, Leona, Tsai, and Pilika.  Nanami and I walk in.
crowd: "You did it, you did it!  We knew you could do it, Lord Odessa!!!!"





 Chaco jumps up and down.





: "You did it, Odessa!!!  You're really terrific!!!"
crowd: "You beat those Highland bums!!!!"
Pilika and Bolgan run up to me and start spinning and jumping.





: "!!!!!!!!!!!!"





: "Great job, Odessa!  Great job!!!"
They jump really high!





: [steps up] "Pilika, sweetie......  We won.  Odessa won for us."





 I collapse and the music stops.  I keep twitching, too.





: ! "Odessa!!!!!  W, w, what happened!!!!!" Don't mind me; I'm just collapsed and twitching.





: [runs over] "Odessa!!!  Hey, Odessa!!!!!!"
The other stars step over.





: "Let me take a look."
Eilie moves out of the way.





: "Whew.  He's okay.  It looks like he just fainted.  He must be exhausted.  Carry him to his room."





: [hop hop] "I'll take care of him."

And fade out!
[BGM: Ceremony]





 Pan up through a hallway ...





 ... past some Highland soldiers...





 ... make that a LOT of Highland soldiers...





 And up to an official, a blond in a cape who's discovered pomade, and a bluenette in a white dress.
official: "In the name of the ruler who holds the 'Circle Rune' and the guardian who holds the 'Beast Rune', we hereby accept a shining new flame into the Blight family.  Jowy Blight, Jillia Blight, we are here to record the vows made between you this day." No left-handed marriages here.  For some reason.  Also I like that they swear by Hikusaak.  I bet Hikusaak takes a shot every time someone swears by him, and that's the real reason no one's seen him in decades: he is too drunk.  He is soooooooo drunk.  (That's also why he promoted a dude whose face no one had ever seen to bishop.  He is that plastered.)





: [steps up] "By my body and by my soul, as the guardian of this place, as a knight and as a subject, I pledge to serve Jillia Blight." [steps back]





: "........................" I think she realises you're full of shit, dude.
official: "What is it?"
Pause.





: [steps up] "............... By my body, and by my soul, as successor of the Blight family lineage, I take you..... Jowy Blight... as my husband.  Furthermore, I confer upon him the title of King of Highland and I pledge to serve him the rest of my natural days." Seriously, why isn't this morganatic?  I think I'm going to have to headcanon this as Agares and Luca _intending_ for it to have been morganatic and then they changed their minds.  Or maybe the whole thing with him having become Jowy Blight a bit ago was also adopting him?  And. putting him in the succession.  For some reason.
She moves back.
official: "I pray that you two shall find happiness as you walk together on your new path in life." And they do!  Assuming you got 108 stars.  Otherwise they're a little fucked.  Or.  Not fucked.  As the case may be.
The soldiers all raise their swords to Jowy, and then put them away.  Jowy and then Jillia start walking out.





: "Happiness on my path, eh....." Yeah, even Jowy doubts it.
And they walk out, fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 78 / 108 (and the squirrel squad)
- Jowy Points: Well, that's definitely a promotion.  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted twice, woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: Zip.  Zilch.  Freed will hold it forever.

NEXT TIME: The end, the aftermath, and the bocchan.  BOCCHAN \o/


----------



## surskitty (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: THE SKIES ARE BLUE o/~ HIS LIPS ARE TOO o/~ THE MAN IS DEAD.

Odessa is in his bed!  Birds are chirping.  It is a beautiful day, though not beautiful enough to rate Beautiful Morning.





Once I move towards the couch, Nanami walks in.  Music changes to standard castle bgm.





: "Good morning, Odessa.  Did you sleep well?  I was so scared when you suddenly passed out like that.  But you've been resting in bed and drinking my soup for a whole week now.  You must be feeling better, right?  Apple told us that the Highland Army has wthdrawn.  So does that mean that this war is finally over....." Oh, dear, Nanami's soup.
[ Nanami joins party ]






: "You stopped Luca Blight....  All by yourself...."

I check in the war room, just because.  No cutscene :3





: "Odessa, you gave us a scare.  When you passed out like that, Nanami and Eilie turned absolutely white with fear."





: "Hey, Odessa.  Feelin' better?  A lot has happened.  It's good for you to rest up."





: "Lord Odessa, That last battle was glorious.  You impressed me deeply.  I would like to raise my son to be as brave as you." :3





: "Good morning, Lord Odessa.  Are you feeling better?  We've defeated Luca Blight, but we can't relax yet.  Don't let your guard down."





: "Good morning, Odessa.  It was your power that defeated Luca Blight.  I'm afraid I haven't been of any help....."

I step out and Nanami stops me.





: "It looks like there won't be any battles for a while, and if Apple and the others do their part, the war might be over soon.  Hey, hey, hey, Odessa.  Let's go for a walk, okay?  Ever since we escaped from Muse, we haven't had any free time.  I want to look around in South Window and Kuskus Town."
Sure, why not.  Southwind.

I teleport into Southwind and start walking into town and get stopped.





: "Hey!!!  That's it!!  That's it!!" HI 8D I don't have any windmills for you, sorry.
A familiar man runs in!!





: "You must be the hero, Odessa, who defeated that evil demon, Luca Blight.  I'm sorry to be late, but I am Maximillian, leader of the Maximillian Knights.  I'm here to help you.  Lord Odessa, I beg of you.  Accept my pledge of knightly fealty!" You're a little old.










: "I accept your pledge."





: "Th, Thank you.  I, Maximilian, will fight for you while there is still breath in my body!!!" Yeah, please don't keep fighting after you're dead, dude.
[ Max joined the group! ]





: "Well then, I'll depart for the castle at once.  We must begin getting ready.  After all, it's the duty of a knight to be ready to fight whenever his lord needs him!!!"
AND HE RUNS OFF.

By the trading post is a suspicious man in red.





: "I'm Killey.  I'm following the trail of the Sindar...... Have you heard any rumors about them?"





 That should probably be 'ruins'.





: "Alex knows a lot about the Sindar runes...."





: "Alex.........  Oh yeah, the guy from the inn....  Thanks.  I owe you one."
And then he walks off.
I head into the inn.  There's a woman talking to the innkeeper.
innkeeper: "No way!  Absolutely not!  I'm running a business here!!!!  It's hard enough with this damn war going on!!!!!"





: "I, I'm sorry.........  But I don't have any money.....  And I'm not strong enough to do manual labor........  Perhaps... perhaps a song....."
I move a little closer to eavesdrop better :D
innkeeper: "Ever since Muse fell, they're all over the place!!!  Those refugees should just be glad we let 'em in here!!!  Besides, who wants to hear a song these days!!!!"





: [moves closer to innkeeper] "But.... but... but singing is all I can do....."
innkeeper: [walks away] "Get out of here!!!  Nobody needs you!  I've got no food for people who can't pay for it!!!"





: "Yes.... yes..........  I'm sorry..............."
She walks out, but I'm in the way.  :)





: "Oh.... excuse me.....  May I.... get by?"
I move.





: "Thank you........."
Oh, huh, I would've figured Killey'd be in there.

Annallee's over by the town hall.





: "You're the one from the inn...."





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "You don't have any gold?"





: "Ummm... I.... you mean before....  I'm... I'm............  Don't worry, I'll be okay....."
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "What are you doing?"





: "I was just looking at the sky....  Thinking....  I wonder if Muse is that way over there...." No.
regardless:





: [ STOMACH GROWLS. ] "Yes......... I......... I don't want to talk...."
[pause.]





: "You overheard me, eh....  I was... working as a musician in Muse....  along with Pico and Alberto.....  But.... then the war came.... everyone got split up....."





: [walks down] "I.... I.... it's true.... I'm worthless all by myself.....  and I don't have any gold left...  But after talking to you, I feel just a tiny bit better....  Would you... Would you like to hear my song?"










: "Yeah... let's hear it."





: "Thank you........"
She walks up and I walk down and she bows, then begins to sing.  I don't actually hear anything for some reason even though I'm playing a PAL rom; I'm pretty sure she sings La Mia Tristezza.





: [bows] "I haven't sang in a while....  I was worried I wouldn't sound good... Thank you for listening until the end......"










: "I'd like to.... hear you sing some more."





: [looks away] "Eh?...... But, but I........."





: "Thank you.....  I.... I........."
[ Annallee joined the group! ]





: "I.... I don't know how to do anything but sing......  But if my singing can bring even a little joy to the people who've suffered during this war.... Then I'll do it."





: "Glad to meet you, Odessa."

I head back to the castle and to the item shop!
KILLEY IS THERE.





: "Who, who are you!!!"





 I go ! and pan over





: "You used to run an inn called the 'White Deer Inn'?"





: "Umm.... well, actually it was Hilda that ran the inn....."





: "You opened the gate to the Sindar ruins, right!?"





: "W, why would you do that?" AND KILLEY HITS HIM.





: "A, Alex!!!"
She and Pete run over!
PETE: "What are you doing to my dad!!"





: "What did you find in the ruins!!!  Tell me or I'll kill you!!" What the hell is in the water in Falena, anyway.





: "His life?....  I won't let you do that!!!  I won't let you hurt Alex!!!"
PETE: [hop] "Dad!!!!!"
I run in with Fliktor and Leona because _what the shit._





: "I'll ask you again.  What did you find in the Sindar ruins?"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "If you don't tell me...."










: "Let's help him."
We run over because 8(





: "W, wait a minute everybody!"





: "I know what you wanna hear, but the treasure from the Sindar ruins is right in front of your eyes!"





: [steps up, glances at Hilda] "This is the treasure I found!!  You got a problem with that!!!!"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ." 'Did I just walk into a shounen manga.'
Long pause.





: "Your words... they have the ring of truth in them.  I'm sorry I was so rude." Nah, man, it's okay; everyone descends into violence and death threats at the non-drop of a hat.
He starts walking off, then stops near me.





: "Forgive me.....  It looks like you've got some good friends....."
And he walks off.

I stick Lorelai in my party just in case they argue (I know they do if you take Killey to Lorelai) and head back to Southwind.





: "............................."










: "Why did you do that....."





: "I can't say much, but the relics that were left by the Sindar should not fall into the hands of normal men.......  You can relax.  That man wasn't lying..  I won't go anywhere near there anymore."
[ talks again ]





: "You want something?"










: "Ummm..... join us......"





: "Friend?  Stop it......  Besides, it's not something I would do....." He's echoing the 'group' bit of 'join our group' there.
[ talks again. ]





: "You want something?"





: "Ummm..... join us......"





: "There's no reason for me to get involved in your war." Just mentally read that as Zweig from V.  Wrong Sindar hunter!





: "You want something?"





: "Ummm..... join us......"





: ".............................. While I was here asking for rumors about the Sindar, a lot of people told me about you.....  It seems that I was wrong about you....."
Pause.





: "That will be fine......  But if I come across any clues about the Sindar, I want out."
[ Killey joined the group! ]





: "Well until then....  I guess I'll stick with you...."
He starts walking off then stops.





: "Alex....  He's a lucky man....  There aren't many who got involved with the Sindar and found something so valuable...."

I stick Viki, Kasumi, and Luc in my party, leaving an empty slot!
And then I teleport to Banner.





: "Good day, sir!  Please stay at my family's inn.  We don't get many guests here in Banner."
KO: "Hey, wanna hear somethin' cool??  There's this guy that's been staying at our inn...  all he does is fish in the pond back there...  I think he's called '☆☆☆☆☆☆,' but I was thinkin'... maybe he's really General Odessa!!  It sure looks like him!"
Let's go meet this 'General Odessa.'  :)





 YOU SURE LOOK FAMILIAR 8D





: "Ah, ah, ah, wait a minute.  I beg your pardon, but you can't come through here right now...  I hope you don't mind." [ DIGS OUT THE BOCCHAN TALLY ]
And I walk away, because like hell am I going to make Gremio sad.  GREMIO \o/

KO: "What's up?  Oh!  I get it, you want to find some way to move that guy with a scar on his cheek?  Hey, hey, mister...  Do you want to meet General Odessa?"










: "Huh?  Not really..."
KO: "Huh?  Don't be a chicken!  Lord Odessa doesn't look that much different than you, you know."





: "Sure."
KO: "Okay then, how about this?  I'll run up the hill over there and yell, 'HELP!!!' I'm pretty sure that guy with the scar on his cheek will freak out and come running to help.  When he's gone, go see Odessa!  I'll sneak back into my house, of course.  Oh yeah, I live in the inn over there." POOR GREMIO'S NERVES.
And then he runs off.  WAIT, KID, YOUR PLAN IS STUPID.  _IT WOULD MAKE GREMIO SAD._






: "Ah, I'm sorry, but, if you could just wait a little bit longer..." ... then I wouldn't get to harass your bocchan.
KO: "HEEEELLLPP!!!  Somebody, anybody!!!  Hey, you over there, mister!!  HEEEELLLPP!!!"





: [JUMPS, FREAKING OUT] "Wh, what's that?  Wait, that voice... is it the boy from the inn?"
And off he goes!
I walk up :3





 Our fishing friend blinks twice at us when we walk up.  Kasumi steps out.  Here's a montage of what everyone says, which cracked me up.  It looks kinda like he starts going 'where did they all FIT' after a while.





: "Ah!!  Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆...  It's been a long time...  How... odd... to meet you here..." I wonder if she actually finds it odd or if she's known he stays here.  The fourth investigation of her has Richmond commenting that she keeps running off to Banner and he suspects she has a boyfriend there, but I don't know if that investigation's there prior to doing this quest.










: "Can I talk to you for a minute?" I don't think he usually talks back.
Fade out.  We're in the inn now.





: [RUNS IN.] "Y, Young Master!!  I've been looking everywhere for you!!  Something terrible's happened!!"
Fade out, now Ellie, the tenkai, Gremio, and a bunch of the villagers are in the inn.
someone: "I told him...  I told him never to go up into the hills..."
man: "With this war raging, the mountain bandits can't do their business...  I wonder if they've started kidnapping people...?"





: "N, no...  It can't be..."





 I'm going to not make Gremio more upset.  I don't care if asshole options are often _funnier_; it's Gremio and only Tir can be a jerk to Gremio.





: "We have to save him..."





: "Young Master!!  Let's go!!  Kidnapping children for money... That we cannot forgive!!  Never!!!!" WOW REALLY
☆☆☆☆☆☆ steps up, half-falls but catches himself, glows like Soul Eater, and falls to his knees.  After a few moments he grabs his right hand and shakes his head.





: "Young Master...  Ted and his grandfather both gave their lives to protect Soul Eater...  I don't think the Rune itself is evil...  So please, Young Master, let's go."
He slowly stands up, blinking repeatedly, and straightens.  He nods once, then walks over to me, and after a moment, puts a hand on my shoulder.  





 I sort of picture the awkward response being Riou going like 'omg Tir is _right there_ omg omg omg.'





: "Yes, let's go!"
He blinks and moves his hand.





: "Young Master!!  I'm coming with you, you know!!  Okay, then, uh..."
Pause.





: "Ah, Odessa, is it?  We meet again, a bit more formally."  If you named both tenkai the same thing, Gremio comments about that being a strange coincidence.
[ Gremio joins convoy ] I wish he convoy-joined party instead :(  His stats are terrible, so it's good he's not required to be a real party member, but it'd be nice if he convoy-joined.  It'd give an actual difference between Ellie vs Gremio.
[ ☆☆☆☆☆☆ joins party ]





 His stats are REALLY GOOD.  For one thing, he's got three rune slots so you remember his very nice magic stat?  He can actually use damaging spells for levels 1 and 3.  -- wait, what the hell, level 38???  Shouldn't he be level 42 or 46 :|a
I change formation so ☆☆☆☆☆☆ is no longer right behind Kasumi; he's now next to her, with Luc staring at his butt.






: "Ko...  I'd come with you if I could, but..." '... you already have Gremio there to speak Protag, so I'm kinda superfluous.'
I love Tir's battle animation.  Almost everyone else bounces, but he just stands there and sighs periodically.  Gods you're angsty.  I bet after you get him, every time Riou suspects a coffin just moved, it's because Tir was sleeping in it.  Again.  Goddammit, Tir.





 Double Leader Attack!





 Gotta whack all the enemies ...





 ... for 500 damage without me even fixing ☆☆☆☆☆☆'s equipment.  Okay, that settles it; going for minmax rather than giving him Wizard and Blinking runes.
Oh, by the way, he came with a Silver Hat, Master Garb (Dragon Armor if you hadn't given him one in I), Obento (I bet Gremio made it and so the only thing that bento's getting replaced with is a special or mellow stew.  I just.  I just can't take away that lunch Gremio packed for him without a really good reason), Guard Ring, and Winged Boots.  So pretty good equipment and also the earth boots rumour is demonstrably false.





 Help, help.  Bandits.  Bandits are coming.  Help.
head bandit: "Whaa....?!  Who the hell're you?!  Wait a minute... you're not here to get the kid back, are you?!  Ha ha ha ha ha!" I, uh.  I don't think taunting a group with three runebearers, one ninja, one badass normal, one Viki, and one chef is the smartest thing you could possibly do.










: "Let Ko go!!"
head bandit: "Didja hear that?  A kid's asking us to return a kid!  Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!"
Long pause.
head bandit: "Huh?  Hey, why aren't you guys laughing?" ?
bandits: "B, boss... That guy... he's..."
head bandit: "Huh?  You know this guy?"
bandits: "N, no, it's... he's..."
Pause.
other one of the bandits: "N, n, n, now that you mention it...  I think I've seen that guy, too, he's..."
head bandit: "What, what?!  Am I missing something?  Are they famous???  They're just brats, after all!  Who are they?"
bandit: "This guy's... he's the leader of the Sowston Army..."
The bottom bandit backs up.
one of the bandits: "Huh?  The Sowston Army...  Wait, you mean the guys that defeated Luca Blight...!?"
top bandit: "And... and that guy was the leader of the Liberation Army from the Toran Republic..." [backs up]
one of the bandits: "The Liberation Army...  You mean the ones who took down the Scarlet Moon Empire...!?"
The head bandit walks over to us and looks the tenkai in the face.
one of the bandits: "It... it can't be..." Wanna see my army.
bottom bandit: [backs up] "Boss..."
The top bandit backs up.
head bandit: "Wh, what are you fools waiting for...  G, get 'em!!"
bottom bandit: [backs up] "B, but...."
top bandit: [backs up] "Eeeeyah...!!" [backs up MORE.]
bandits: "We're outta here!!"
And then the bandit minions flee!





: "Well then, you've certainly regretted your words, haven't you?  You can return Ko now."
head bandit: "F, forgive me...!!  The kid is... the kid is..."





: "What??"
bandit: "There's a monster just ahead...  We ran from it and had to desert the kid...  Damn it!  Why did we have to turn to kidnapping...?" 





: "Truly?!  Now we've really got to hurry...  Let's go, Young Master, Odessa!"  By the way, Gremio uses -kun for Riou here.  Which is sort of interesting, given that Gremio uses -san for pretty much everything, and in fact he switches over to -san by the time we're in Gregminster.  (Duh, of course we're going to go to Gregminster.)






 Oh no!  Ko!





: "Are you all right, Ko?"
KO: "Ooh... ooooohhh..."





: [walks closer to him] "What happened to him...?  It looks like he may be poisoned..."
I go ! as that worm rolls back in!





 Whoa, it's molting.





 Whoosh goes the poison moth's wings!
Unf eat JUDGEMENT buttmunch!  Lulz 2020 in one casting, maybe I SHOULD go for making him an amazing caster and give him Blinking.
Ugh, this thing is doing a bunch of damage to me.  I don't think I'm going to lose to it, and Luc's casting of Shining Wind was very, very helpful, and -- yeah there it went.  If I _had_ lost to it, this would have happened:





: "Young Master, we're done for if we stay here!!  We've got to take Ko and get out of here!  Okay, Young Master?  Riou?"
The tenkai both step up, raise their right hands, and turn on the glow.  Tir glows blackly, by the way, to Riou's light green.  Actually I think Tir glows a very dark orange.  Cut back to the battle scene, only this time Tir and Riou lead with Judgement and Forgiver Sign (which you don't unlock until Leknaat talks about you having 108 stars) and blow the damn thing away.  I think your party's fully healed, too, since ... Forgiver Sign.  (Deals about 2000 damage, but before it does damage, it heals your entire party up to that total and then damages a single target with whatever wasn't used for healing.  It's a very good endgame trump card, but it's got an underflow bug where if you're missing more than $damage HP among your party members when you cast it, you heal the opponent about 32k.  So uh.  Don't throw it if you're really, really dead: that's what Shining Wind is for.)

Regardless of if you beat it in an actual fight ...





: "It looks like you did it, Young Master.  But Ko..."
KO: "It's hot...  I'm so hot..."





: "That monster must have poisoned him.  What should we..."
His bocchan walks up to him.





: "Oh, good thinking, Young Master!!  Doctor Liukan in Gregminster will be able to help this child.  So let's hurry.  Odessa, can you accompany us to Gregminster?"

At the border~
VARKAS: "Hey, you there!  Past this gate lies the Toran Rep..."
Varkas jumps and is pinged!
VARKAS: "Is it?  It is...!  Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆!!  It's Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆!!  You've come back!!"





: "Varkas, this child is poisoned.  We have to get to Doctor Liukan..."
VARKAS: "Wh, what?!  All right, I understand.  I'll take you to Gregminster as fast as I am able!!" Ugh Varkas talking vaguely formally, gj translation team.
Fade out.

[BGM: A Song in Praise of Peace]





 Cut to Lepant's audience room.  Lepant, Eileen, the tenkai, and Gremio are there.  Liukan walks in.
LIUKAN: "The poison has more or less left the boy's system.  You may rest easy."





: "Ah, thank goodness...  Thank you so much, Dr. Liukan."
LIUKAN: "Come now, this is home I make my living.  Well then, if you'll excuse me.  A doctor's work is never done..." Home you make your living, eh?
And he walks out.





: [moves closer to the angsty protag] "Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆, I am greatly pleased to see that you are safe.  And I am also glad you've made your way back to the Toran Republic.  The office of President has always been rightfully yours... please, come this way."
Lepant moves to the side to let him through.  Angsty bocchan hides behind Gremio 8(





: "Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆, why...?"





: "President Lepant..."





: [moves back to where he was] "Why did you leave this land in the first place?  The Toran Republic is the country you fought and spilled blood to build, the country you made.  It would be inappropriate for me or anyone else to hold this office.  It is yours." 'I, uh, I need to see a man about a dog.'
Lepant moves closer.  ☆☆☆☆☆☆ backs up closer to the door.
EILEEN: "Dear...  Nothing you say will change his mind.  ☆☆☆☆☆☆ is a boy...  Boys always have their eyes set on the distant horizon...  There are things more important than being cooped up in an airless room and being called 'President'.  Were you not the same, dear?" This line is stupid.  I expect better from you 8(
Long pause.





: ". . . . . I see...  I won't try and convince you.  But please, promise me that you will one day return to us."
☆☆☆☆☆☆ walks back up to between me and Gremio.





: "Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆...  I won't detain you any further.  I know there are people waiting for you."
Fade out.

Yay, I can run around the palace now!  ... No one notices my party member.





 I step outside, and hi guys!
PAHN: "Young Master!!"
We all walk down, and Pahn walks over to him.
PAHN: "Young Master, it's been such a long time!!  I'm so glad to see you.  I had a feeling you'd be back, so I came home as well..."
CLEO: "Oh, come on, Pahn.  You only came back because you ran out of money." Need some ice for that burn?
PAHN: [hop] "Ah, p, please don't mention that in front of the Young Master..."
CLEO: [walks over to him] "Welcome home, Young Master.  So, how was your journey?  Were the countries you visited interesting?"
MARIE: [walks over too.] "Welcome back, ☆☆☆☆☆☆.  You left so suddenly, we were all worried about you..."
SARAH: [walks over to Gremio] "Hmph.  I wanted to show everyone how my much better my cooking got these last three years, but with you around, I won't get a chance!" 1. gj with extra my, 2. ARE YOU JUDGING GREMIO FOR BEING PRESENT.  It's not like he spent half of last game dead or anything OH WAIT.  ASSHOLE.
Fade out.

[BGM: Gremio's Special Stew] :3





 Dinner with Team Bocchan!  ☆☆☆☆☆☆ lifts his glass for a toast, and so does everyone else \o/
Fade out.
Running around the house~ o/~
I head downstairs and Cleo is there.
CLEO: "My, if it isn't Odessa.  You don't want to rest?"










: "I can't stop thinking about you." Is it hot in here or is it just you?
CLEO: "Heh heh, not a bad line.  You resemble the Young Master in many ways."
Long pause.
CLEO: "Odessa...  Is waging war painful for you?  3 years ago, the Young Master, I mean, Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆, fought as our army's leader...  He brought many things to many people...  But I've been thinking...  What did Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆, personally, gain from that war...?" Infinite cosmic power.










: "I have a reason to fight..."
Pause.
CLEO: "... Odessa...  Such a strong child...  You really do resemble the Young Master of three years ago...  Thank you for speaking with me... Odessa."
She walks out, and fade out.





 Cut to the world's awkwardest romantic subplot.  Kasumi in ☆☆☆☆☆☆'s room!





: "Uh, excuse me...  ... It's been a long... time..."
Awkward pause.





: "It's... it's been three years...  We've rebuilt Rokkaku... it's almost like the war never happened...  Everyone is leading new lives...  Kirkis has rebuilt the Village of the Elves, and Kuromimi's become the chief of Kobold Village... And I... I've grown a bit, but...  Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆, you... you haven't changed at all..."
Long awkward pause.





: ". . . . .  It's... really... just as Luc said... You really haven't grown at all...  A life without end..."
Another long awkward pause.





: "I... Forgive me...  Forgive me...  I'm... a fool...  Please... Forgive me..."
She backs up.





: "Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆..."
AND SHE BOLTS.  Fade out!
Pahn is in bed.
PAHN: "Snnnnnnnnnore...  Snnnnnore...  Y...  Young Master...  I'll protect you...  Snnnnnnnore..."
He rolls over, and fade out.





 Cut to ☆☆☆☆☆☆ watching Gremio cook.  Possibly without pulling his ears or tickling him.  But you never really know.  ;)





: [turns around after a bit] "It's been quite a while since we were last in this house...  Young Master... Even though this place may hold painful memories, it's still our home."
It's just them for a bit, and fade out.

Odessa, ☆☆☆☆☆☆, and Gremio are by the front door.





: "Good morning, Odessa.  Ko seems to be in great shape.  Varkas is waiting for us at the castle, so let's be off.  We'll come with you as far as the village." And now Riou rates a -san.

YAY, I CAN BUY SHIT.  Like a flowing crystal, recipe #28, and four celadon urns.  (If I buy four celadon urns and reset until Gordon only has one in stock next time I'm local, I'll make a metric fuckton of profit, though I only need a quarter of a fuckton more in order to prove to Gordon that I'm a savvy businessman.  It's not the most efficient way -- fastest is to just get two celadon urns from squirrels and trade them both to him when he only had one in stock that half hour -- but I kept not getting them as drops, so this is easier.)

I head into the castle!  Varkas and Ko are there, as are two guards.





: "Ko, are you all better?"
KO: "Yeah, I'm okay now, mister.  They made me drink some awful-tasting medicine though."
Ko walks over to me and jumps.
KO: "Um, um, mister...  You're really General Odessa, aren't you!!  And you're General ☆☆☆☆☆☆!!!  Wow, awesome, I get to meet two heroes at once!!"
VARKAS: [steps up] "Lord Odessa, I'll escort you to the national border.  Are you ready?"










: "Yes, thank you."
VARKAS: "Very well."
Fade out.
We're nearly at Banner, actually.
VARKAS: "Lord Odessa, we will part company here.  Farewell."
KO: "Thanks, mister."






 We stop right inside Banner.  [ whistles Distant Skies~ ]





: "Odessa, I'm sure your battle will continue.  However, I know you'll succeed.  I know because I see the same hope in your eyes as I did the Young Master's.  Whether it's a gift from the heavens or simply destiny I don't know, but...  Odessa, walk your road, unafraid..."
They start walking off, but Gremio stops.





: "For the time being, the Young Master and I will stay in Gregminster... ... the Young Master wants to spend some some in his true home.  If you're ever in Gregminster, please come and see us.  I'll make you some of my special stew!" And they leave.
KO: "I'm gonna go too!  I can't wait to tell my mom I met TWO heroes!!" I love that kid.
And off he goes.

KO: "Oh!!!  Lord Odessa!!!  Please tell me of your adventures!"
I run back to Gregminster!  I have a weird feeling I'm forgetting something.  ... Oh, maybe that I really should've spent all the monies in the world first? -- OH, I WAS GOING TO GO DO SOME COOKING BATTLES FIRST.  Eh, I'll do that after I go to Kuskus.

Welp, it's not a full restock yet, so the celadon urns aren't up to their usual 30k, but 23004 is definitely good enough.





: "Welcome, Lord Odessa!!  The day has finally come.  You have incredible business sense!  It's time for me to leave this shop to my son." [looks to the side] "Coates!  Coates!!"
COATES: "Yes, father!" [walks over]





: "I'm going with Lord Odessa.  I leave Gordon's Mercantile to you, my son!  Don't disgrace the family name!!"
COATES: "Of course, father, leave it to me!!"
[ Gordon joined the group! ]





: "Well then, I'll leave right away for Sewer Castle."

Gremio is with ☆☆☆☆☆☆ in ☆☆☆☆☆☆'s room.  :3





: "Why, hello, Odessa.  Have you come over to play?"  ... something ... like ... that ....










: "Hey, howya doin'?"





: "We're great!  Just fine, aren't we, Young Master?  It's good to be back in the house we lived in for so many years with Master Teo."






: "Make yourself at home."






: "Please, fight with us."





: "Good luck, Young Master!  But please, do try to come home before sundown, won't you?"
[ ☆☆☆☆☆☆ joins party! ] Unfortunately I have to repeat this _every time_ he leaves my party.  And Viki won't teleport me to Gregminster.  On the plus side, that's a lot of flowing and mother earth runes.

KO: "Oh!!!  Lord Odessa and Lord ☆☆☆☆☆☆!!!  You came to see me!"

Time for a cooking battle, and then some plot to round out this update.
... oh, I guess I lost having fought Ryuko.  No cooking battle this update, then!
Got Stallion, Hilda, Gilbert, and Viktor, but behhh typing.  Nothing interesting there, excepting that I got some decent scores.

☆☆☆☆☆☆ can now teleport, which'll probably be handy for him when he heads back home.

TO KUSKUS!
In the inn is a woman!





: "What.... what is your... business?"










: "Join our group."





: "You want me to join your group?  But.... I couldn't be of any use to you..."










: "That's not true."





: "Really?......... Well.... just one thing......"










: "What?"





: "Ummm.... just one thing.  If you can keep up with my dancing, I'll join you......  is that okay?"










: "Okay, I'll do it!"





: "Okay, let me get ready....  I'll be right back......."
She is now in a belly dance outfit.





: "Well, are you ready to start?"





 Gonna lose ... repeatedly ...





: [ Dance ]





: "Okay, let's dance.  I'll go first.  Watch carefully how I do it."
triangle square circle x triangle x circle square





: "Okay, it's your turn next.  Relax and go for it."
I flop over the edge when I fail.





: "Hoo hoo hoo, too bad!!  Promise me you'll come back and dance with me again."
I get it right on the fourth try!  Odessa does the little RECRUIT GET dance when I do it right.





: "Hoo hoo hoo.  That was fun.  Thank you, Odessa.  Well a promise is a promise.  I'll join up with you now."
[ Karen joined the group! ]





: "Okay I'll go to Sewer Castle after I finish getting ready."
And she runs off!

There's two men talking by the blacksmith!
man in brown: "Well, Lord Odessa, Good timing.  Everyone's all worked up 'cause a Highland ship just arrived.  This way."
And they run up!





: "What should we do?  Should we take a look?" Nah.

There is a huge group near the docks.
man: "Hey!!  It's Lord Odessa!!!!"
woman: "Yeah!  You're right!  I've never seen him this close!"
man: [runs over] "Lord Odessa, over here.  This guy says he's a messenger, but I don't know.  Should we rough him up?"
Pan over!
[BGM: The King's March]





 It's Culgan!  With two Highland soldiers to make sure nobody tries to kill him.





: "Thanks a lot.  I thought I'd keep an eye out from here."
They move to let him through.  Nanami immediately runs in front of me and adopts a defensive pose, right fist out.





: "W, what?"





: [steps up] "I've seen you on the battlefield, but never face to face like this, Lord Odessa.  I'm Culgan, General of the 3rd Royal Highland.  I work under Commander Jowy Blight.  I'm pleased to meet you."





 Nanami stays like this for a few seconds, then relaxes a bit and moves out of the way so I can talk to him.





: "Jowy Blight?......  Could that be our Jowy???"





: "Yes.  Lady Jillia, the sole surviving heir to the Blight family, has officially wed Lord Jowy.  Jowy has now become King Jowy, successor to the Blight Royal Family and King of Highland." Because they're all too big of idiots to go for a MORGANATIC MARRIAGE.





: ! "Eh?  Eh?  Eh?????  Whaaaaaat!!!!!!!  J.... Jowy... is... married!!!!" ... you know what.  Nanami's totally right.  Jowy being married is definitely more noteworthy than Jowy now having a country.  





: "You two are friends are his.  He wanted you to attend the ceremony, but unfortunately it was impossible." Yeah that.  That could've been a little awkward.





: "Eh?  Eh?  So what do you want?  Some kind of wedding gift......." And then Nanami mails Jillia a dildo.





: "...................... No, the reason I am here today is to make a peace treaty between Highland and the State...... I've brought a letter addressed to Lord Odessa, leader of the Sowston Army."





: "Peace treaty?  You mean........ the war is over?????"





: "Yes.... if negotiations go smoothly, that is."





: "Really?  Really?  You did it, Odessa."





: "I'm embarrassed to ask the Sowston Army leader, but could you take me to Sewer Castle?  I could deliver the letter here, but to prove that this is a formal peace offer, I'd prefer to do it there."
Highland soldier: [walks over] "L... Lord Culgan!!!  You can't go by yourself...."





: [glances at him] "Don't worry.  I want you to wait here.  Lord Odessa isn't that kind of person.  I'll see you later."





: "But of course.  If it means the war will end, no problem at all!!!"
[ Culgan joins convoy ]
Random townsfolk are talking to each other!  "Hey!  Did you hear?  The war is gonna end!" "Finally I can live in peace." "How do you know that!  You can't believe a thing those Highlanders say!!!"
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 78 + Maximilian + Annallee + Killey + Gordon + Karen = 83 / 108; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted twice, woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: Zip.  Zilch.  Freed will hold it forever.
- MCDOHL NO BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 77.5 + 16 = 93.5, Pahn: 8 + 4 = 12, Cleo: 15 + 4 = 19, other: 4, total: 128.5

NEXT TIME: THE PEACE CONFERENCE 8D


----------



## Espeon (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Yay, return of the Bocchan count! :D


----------



## surskitty (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: This arc would be way more convincing if it weren't for the blank spots on my tablet.

I teleport back to the castle!  ... Because it's totally not at all a bad idea to let Culgan know I can teleport to there whenever I want.





: "Whoah, so this is Sewer Castle, eh?  Amazing."





: "Odessa, let's go see Shu and the others in the great hall."

To the war room!





 Apple, Shu, Ridley, Kiba, Klaus, and Fliktor are there.  Kiba goes ! once he notices who's in my convoy.





: "Y.... you're Culgan!!!!"
Fliktor step forward, so unamused.





: "Damn!  Get away from Odessa!!!!"





: [steps up] "Please don't misunderstand me.  I've come to negotiate a peace agreement."





: "Peace agreement?"





: "Yes, Luca Blight has passed away, and the current King of Highland, Jowy Atreides, wishes only to end this terrible war." ... Atreides, huh.





: "Did you say that Jowy has become King of Highland.....?" Yeah, it's really weird they'd put him in the succession.





: "I'm hoping for a peace treaty between the Highland Kingdom and the City-State.  We should be signing the peace treaty with the mayor of the capital city of Muse, but it's not possible now.  For that reason, I request that Lord Odessa and Teresa, acting mayor of Greenhill accompany me to Muse."





: [walks over to me] "This is a letter from Lord Jowy Blight.  Please accept it."





: [looking more at my group than me] "Lord Odessa, Lord Jowy is hoping for peace.  Please go to Muse City.  Well, please excuse me.  Farewell."
And he walks out.
Fade out.

[BGM: Sedition without the opening] We plus Teresa are all grouped up in the war room.










: "So he wants me to go to Muse to sign a peace treaty?  What do you think?" I'm doubting you're going, dude.





: "Well, it could be a trap." Highland?  _Doing something like that?_  Impossible.





: [looks at everyone] "C'mon...  Jowy isn't that kind of a kid."





: "But Jowy Blight has Leon Silverburg as his strategist.  You mustn't underestimate him."





: "It could be a great chance.  Highland is weak and we're strong.  Perhaps we could sign a peace treaty with very favorable terms."





: [steps up] "But what if this is a trap, and we lose Lord Odessa?  What will we do then?!!  First of all, I don't believe that the Highlanders can keep their promises!!!  Don't forget that this war started when they broke the last peace treaty!!!  With Luca Blight gone, we can take Muse and Greenhill back from Highland by force!!!" I like Ridley.





: "Everyone, calm down.  Why don't we ask Lord Odessa's opinion?"





: [walks up] "Lord Odessa, If you say you're going to Muse, we're with you.  Please decide."










: "I'm going to Muse."
[BGM: normal castle shit, read: A Bustling Town]





: "Lord Odessa, as acting mayor of Greenhill, I'm going with you.  Shall we depart for Muse?"
[ Teresa joins convoy ]





: ".................... Please bring Chaco here.  He may be of some help."





: "Okay, let's go!!!"
[ Chaco joins party. ] Bye, Luc!

Cut to the docks!





: "Well then, please take good care of yourself."





 Pilika runs up to me.





: "..................."





: "Odessa, good luck.  Good luck."





: [jumps really high] "Leave it to me.  Odessa has got the bravest member of the Winged Horde with him.  You can rest easy.  Ha ha, right, Odessa?"





: [sweatdrop] "Hmph....  I'm here too, y'know."





: "Lord Odessa.  To get to Muse, let's take a boat to Coronet Town to the north."
We walk offscreen.





: "........................"





: "Viktor, Flik....  I have a favor to ask."





: "Whatever it is, I'm sure it's not good."





: "That's my job."

There are three Highland soldiers blocking the docks in Coronet!
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "You are Lord Odessa?  I've received word from Lord Jowy.  Please go in."





: "Very polite, aren't they?"

HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "We are opposed to this peace treaty!!!!"
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "I want to go back to Highland..." I think Nanami does too.
old man: "Hey!!!  You're.....  Aren't you Lady Teresa!!?  Please!  Please!  I beg of you!  Please help us!!!!"

Oh hey are there still those tigers that drop double-beat runes near here?  :O  LOOKS LIKE!  Don't expect to actually GET any, but worth a shot.






 Is that an attempt to block off Matilda?  Three guards get in the way of me pushing the gate up, but I can push it to the side and walk around it carefully.
Damn, the Matilda area didn't level up shit.  Going to check Rakutei, which requires getting Futch and Humphrey in my party.  So back to the castle...!

... and checking on Hai Yo.





Hai Yo is so dejected.  His assistants are with him.
MIN MIN: "Hai Yo, get a hold of yourself.  You've got to make a new menu or this restaurant will....."
other one: "That's right Hai Yo.  I don't know what happened, but we're counting on you."





: "It's no good!  I just can't cook after something like that happened!"
MIN MIN: [hop] "D, don't say such things..."





: "I'm giving up cooking!!!"
ANTONIO: [from offscreen] "Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!  You give up too easily, Hai Yo!!  You need more training!!"





 Pan up to Antonio!
ANTONIO: "We finally meet again after all this time and now I hear that you're quitting cooking???"
He walks down.
ANTONIO: "If you give up over something like this, you must not have had enough training!!!"





: "It's no good!!!  I don't care about any stupid old 'Moon Bird Recipe'!!"
Fade out and the sound of a smack.
ANTONIO: "What do you mean, Hai Yo!!!  You risked your life to steal the 'Moon Bird Recipe'!!  And what about Shun Min?  Think about her!!!!  Think about why she went to the trouble to get you that recipe!!!"





: "Shun Min......"
ANTONIO: "Come Hai Yo!!!!  A cook-off between you and I!!!  Lord Odessa, please let us use your castle!"





: "Yes, of course." Alternative is 'Ummm.... wait a minute."
Fade out!

FU TAN CHEN: "This cute little ninja has a taste for Japanese food.  It's Kasumi!!!!"
FU TAN CHEN: "Our guest from the Dragon Caves.  It's Futch!  We hope he's hungry!"
FU TAN CHEN: "He's a powerful sorceror with a good face, but a bad personality!  It's Leknaat's pupil, Luc!!!!" Aw, fuck.





: ".................."
FU TAN CHEN: "She's 72, but doesn't look a day over 71.  All the way from Lakewest, it's Taki!!!"

Antonio cooked Deep-Fried Fish (3 2 0 2) (HAHA LUC HATES YOU), Ramen (3 3 1 3), Ma Bo Bun (1 1 1 1)
I made Island Salad (4 3 1 4), Eilie Croquettes (5 5 4 5) (OH MY GOD.  DO YOU SEE THAT THIRD SCORE.  THAT IS LUC.  LUC ACTUALLY _LIKED A FOOD._), and Ice Cream (4 2 2 3).
Haha, I got twice as many points as that star of destiny.  Antonio just shrugged; his assistant fell to the floor crying.

ANTONIO: "Well Hai Yo.....  Do you still intend to give up on cooking?"





: "Antonio, that was the most fun cook-off I've ever had!!!  I was wrong!!!  No matter how hard it gets, I'll defend the 'Moon Bird Recipe'!" Dude, you got Luc to _eat food._
ANTONIO: "Well said!!!  That's the great chef, Hai Yo that I remembered!!!"
Long pause.
GYOKURAN: [from offscreen] "I can't believe it!  I was sure that I could beat you!!!  I didn't expect you'd regain your old skills so quickly!"
Pan up to her as she walks in.  Hai Yo jumps.





: "Wh, what's that supposed to mean!!!  Gyokuran!!!  Those brothers...  It can't be...."
GYOKURAN: "Well, he got pretty serious when I told him he would have nowhere to go home to if he lost to you.  Ha ha ha, that was almost enough to get you to return the 'Moon Bird Recipe' to us, eh." I do love how unabashedly evil she is.  :3





: "I, I won't forget this, Gyokuran!!!  It's between you and me now!!!!"
GYOKURAN: "He he he, as you wish.  I accept your challenge.  But I'm not quite prepared today, so I'll see you next time.  Until then, you had best study your cookbooks carefully."
And she leaves, fade out.
ANTONIO: "That will be a hard battle, Hai Yo."





: "You're right of course.  But don't worry!  I won't fail!!!"
ANTONIO: "That's the spirit!  Hai Yo, I want you to have this."
[ You got the 'Ramen Recipe' ]
ANTONIO: "Good Luck, Hai Yo!!!"

... hm.
Backstage ...





: "Hee hee, what?  A bouquet?  No?  You want to dance with me?"





: "Teach me to dance."





: "Oh... Okay.  Well, let's go to the stage."
Onstage!





: "Well, are you ready to start?"





: [ Dance. ]





: "Okay, let's dance.  I'll go first.  Watch carefully how I do it."
Triangle, square, circle, x, triangle, x, circle, square!





: "Okay, it's your turn next.  Relax and go for it."
I did it! o/!





 She's laughing at me :(





: "Pretty good.  Well, next let's try to dance a little longer."





: "Please take this as a reminder of our dance.  Take good care of it."
[ You got Karen Statue A ]





: "Well, see you next time."
And again!  This time I did it twice.  :D





: "You've really got the hang of it.  Next let's try to pay more attention to the rhythm." Yeaaaah I did get the timing a little off.





: "Please take this as a reminder of our dance.  Take good care of it."
[ You got Karen Statue B ]





: "Well, see you next time."

Huh, Tai Ho's not near Yam Koo.  Wonder where he is.
Massive blowfish get ...  Got some things for cooking I hadn't had before!  :D

Damn, Rakutei hasn't leveled up, oh well.

Okay, got some double-beat runes :3

Heading into Muse!
[BGM: The King's March]
There's a Highland soldier guarding Muse.





: "It's been a long time since I've been here.  Aaaaaaaaah!!!"





: [looks around] "Hey hey hey!  This is the place, isn't it?  Where you and I waited for Jowy together."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "What business do you have here, young lady?"





: "Waaaaah!!!!  You scared me!!!!  Don't talk all of a sudden like that!!!"





: [steps up] ".................. I'm Teresa, mayor of Greenhill.  This is Lord Odessa, leader of the Sowston Army.  We're here to discuss peace."
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Forgive me, but Lord Jowy is at the Jowston Hill meeting place.  Please pass."

I step into Muse, and it's pretty empty.  Kind of like Luca sacrificed everyone there to a giant wolf.





: [looks around] "So this is Muse, huh?  Wow... it's huge....... Well I'm gonna go explore for a while!!!"





: [hops as he runs off] "Hey!  Where are you going!!!"





: "Don't worry, he's old enough not to get lost.  Anyway, let's head for the meeting place."

Yeah, no one is here.

Highland soldiers up on Jowston Hill!
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Lord Odessa and Lady Teresa.  We've been waiting for you.  Please go in."





: "Thank you.  Let's go, Lord Odessa."
We go in and fade out.





 A Highland soldier comes to meet us.
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Lord Odessa, Lady Teresa, please continue forward.  Lord Jowy is towards the back."

If I talk to him again, he says, "The King is waiting in the rear."

We walk in and the music stops.  Jowy and Leon are standing at the end of the hall.





: "Long time no see..... Odessa, Nanami."





: "Jowy?  Is that really you, Jowy?  How have you been??"





: "Yeah, fine.  But my name has changed.  It's 'Jowy Blight' now....  Odessa, how have you been?"





 If I dot, he goes "....... So that's how it is, eh."





: "Oh pretty good." Got an army, killed a mass murderer, passed out for a week, replaced you with a soul-devouring master of destruction.  Can't complain.





: "I'm glad........."





: "What's going on?  This is supposed to be a peace conference, but it looks like no preparations have been made."
[BGM: Sedition]





: "Well, this place was built to host peace conferences, but in this case, your side is going to surrender unconditionally." UHHHHHHHH





: "Wh... what are you saying?  That would mean....."





: "J... Jowy......  Why Jowy?  What does this mean?  I thought you joined Highland so you could stop Luca Blight...  Stop this stupid war!!!  I thought that was why you left us!!!"





: "It's true, Nanami......  But the world is a lot more complicated than I thought....  Odessa..... please.  Right here, right now... surrender to Highland.  If you don't......." THANKS DUDE





: "Why?!  Why?!  If you defeated Luca Blight, then...."
There are a lot of cocking sounds and I can see the tip of an arrow from offscreen.





: "I guess I can't live up to your high opinion of me.  Now.....  If you refuse, those bows will all sing in unison." TRANSLATOR THAT WAS TERESA TALKING NOT JOWY WHY ARE YOU SO BAD AT THIS





 We all look behind us.  Hi, archers!  Then we look back at our BEST FRIEND.





: ".................. I'm sorry, Odessa, Nanami." you could try apologising by calling off the snipers





: "I'm commander of the Highland Army now and Odessa is the leader of the Sowston Army.  We're not old friends anymore, now we're enemies.  I demand that you surrender to the Highland Army, Odessa." We're not friends anymore?!  News to me.










: "I can't do that."





: "I can't let you return.  Please......"





: "I can't do that."





: "This war..... It's not between me and Luca Blight.....  It's larger than that.....  That's why....."





: "I can't do that."





: "Please.... Odessa.  I can't ask for understanding, but I don't want to lose you." THEN CALL OFF THE SNIPERS.  THIS ISN'T DIFFICULT.





: "Odessa!!!"





: "You're so stubborn.  I've got no choice, I guess."
[BGM: Rescue] 8D





: "You think it will really go like that?"
VIKTOR RUNS IN, BEATING UP THE SNIPERS!  ... So does Pilika, who follows him, then jumps and runs to Jowy.





: "Pilika!!!  Why are you here..?" ... that ... is a really good question.





: ".................!!!!!!"





: "Run away, Odessa!!!"
WE DO.





: "You won't get away!!  Archers!!!!!"
Music stops.





: "W, wait!!!  Don't shoot!!!!!!!!!"





: "But why... Jowy?"





: "Sorry........ sorry......... But I couldn't do it in front of Pilika..............."





: "You're just prolonging this useless war, you know." afdsjk;lasf;jdkl





: "I know.............."





: "............... Jo, Jowy."





: "P, Pilika..........."





: "Your voice....."





: "Jo... Jowy....  Uncle....  Uncle Jowy....  Finally....  Finally.... you're back....  I was.....  I was so... lonely....  I was so lonely without you...." ;___;

[BGM: Rescue]
WE ARE FLEEING.  WE ARE FLEEING SO HARD.





: "Over here!  Hurry!!!"










: "Wait, Pilika is....."





: "No way!!!!!  I won't obey that order!!!!!!"
He drags me and Nanami out!

He convoy joins party once we're out of the conference building.

Once we're in Muse proper, we got stopped by a soldier!
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "There!!!  Odessa and Teresa!!!!  Don't let them escape!!!!"

When we're near the exit, we stop and see Chaco!  Chaco bounces.





: "Hey, this way!!!!  We're not going to be caught by the likes of you!!!"
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Wait!!!!  Put that lever back!!!!!"
Three soldiers run up to get Chaco!





: "No way!!!  If I do that, the gate will close!!!!  Shu told me that!!!!"
He runs back to me!





: "Odessa!!!  You finally came!!!  Let's get out of here!!!!  I opened the gate on this street for us!!!!"
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: "Wait you punks!!!  ....!!!!!  Who, who are you?"





: [steps up] "You wanna try to fight the leader of the Sowston Army?"
HIGHLAND SOLDIER: [they all hop and flee] "Eeeeyaaaaah!"  Wow, they're the ones who'll live long enough to breed.





: "Now move it!  Move it!  You don't have wings, but you've got feet right?"
OUT WE GO.





: "You took so long.  I'm tired of waiting."





: "What are you talking about!"





: "But it looks like at least we'll be able to get away." I like how we're just standing here.





: "Viktor, what are you doing here?  And Pilika too???"





: "Well ya see......  Shu knew that this was going to happen to them.  He told me he didn't want you to have any ill-feeling left.  Anyway, let's get out of here.  Flik is leading the troops and they should be coming to Toto Village to meet us."





: "So that's why you brought Pilika along too....."





: "....................... If they catch us, we're in trouble." [runs off]





: "Ah!  Wait!!  Wait!!"
OFF WE GO.

Fliktor and I are now at HQ!





: "Okay, leader, we're here.  Just like Shu said, there weren't many soldiers east of Muse, but it was still dangerous.  Well I'm back.  So I think I'll take a nice, long bath to wash off this sweat."





: "I'm hungry."
Off they go.

Wandering around :3





: "Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!  I can still whip men half my age!"





: "I like this place.  I can take my shoes off and just relax." AND his room's right next to Camus's.





: "Oh!  Odessa!!!!  I'm so glad I found you!  Say, have you seen Sir Flik?"





: "Maybe I'll go and have just one drink." Riiiiiiiight.

Oh hey Shu and Apple aren't in the war room: they're next to Luc.





: "Lord Odessa, you're safe.  Viktor and Flik have done a good job."





: [runs up to him] "Pilika.......  Why did you bring Pilika.....?"





: "Because it was necessary."





: "You used that child like a tool!!  I won't ever, ever forgive you!!!"





: "I'm not asking for your forgiveness."





: "Grrr..........."
Nanami storms off.  Apple watches her leave.





: "Lord Odessa, you can hate me if you like.  But remember you are needed.  If it means protecting you, I'll do whatever is necessary."
Fade out.

Haha, I just saw a rat run through the storehouse.
...
HAHAHAHAHA
i went up to the roof
and there was mukumuku
so I went to talk to mukumuku and he /freaked out/
he backed up slowly from me
and then backed up off the roof
went !
and remembered how to glide after a moment

Nanami is in my room, sulking.





: "Oh, Odessa.  You.. you worried about me????  I'm okay!!  I'll be alright!!!  I'm always fine!!!"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Maybe...  Pilika is happier being back in Joei's place.  She wanted to see Jowy..." Who's Joei?

[ talks again ]





: "See?  It's gotten a lot bigger.  Now you won't have to sleep on the floor anymore, eh." NANAMI YOU'RE MEAN.

I remember a star I don't have!
To Radat!





 In the bar is a dude.





: "He he he!!!!  That's right!!!!  I gave him this angry scowl!!!!  And then Kiba just kneeled down in front of me and begged me to let him join my army!!!!  I have that effect on people!!" YOU ARE VERY CONVINCING
men: "And... and then?"





: "Well you know I've got a big heart, so I took Kiba by the hand and lifted him up.  I said: 'Lift up your head, General Kiba.  I can't kill such a fine soldier as you'.  Kiba was so moved, he said: 'Lord Odessa, from this day onward, my life is yours to do as you wish'." THIS DUDE DOESN'T EVEN LOOK LIKE ME.
I GO ! AND WALK OVER.  UP WITH THIS SHIT I SHALL NOT PUT!










: "Hey, you....."





: "So anyway, that's how my Sowston Army beat the Highland Army and got General Kiba to join us.  That's why you've got me and only me to thank for saving this town of Radat!!!!"
men: "Of course I know that, Lord Odessa." 8|










: "C'mon now....."





: "Well as long as you know.  After all, the leader of the Sowston Army has got a big heart.  Oh, no more sake left, eh?  Some new fish wouldn't be bad either......" BUT NONE OF THE PEOPLE IN MY OWN CASTLE LET ME DRINK OMG UNFAIR
men: "Oh, yes, please.  Order as much as you like, Lord Odessa.  Even the fish will be happy to be eaten by such a great hero!!!"





: "Ha, you've got a golden tongue!  Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!  That's right!!!!!!  I'm the great hero, Lord Odessa!!!!!"










: "Wait a minute......."
men: "Excuse me, Lord Odessa, can we see the 'Bright Shield Rune' on your hand?"





: "Eh?  Oh, um yeah!!!  Sure, I'll show you.  But first bring that sake over here." 8|
men: "Y, yes I'll bring it right away."





: "Good.  Well okay, take a look."
He steps up to show it off!
men: "Huh?  That's the 'Bright Shield Rune'?  ..... It looks different than I expected...."
men: "Eh?  What's that.....  It's melting......."
men: "Hey!!!!!!  You fake!!!!!  It's just drawn on there!!!!  You're an imposter!!!!!" FASCINATING DEDUCTION





: "Eh..................."
men: "I thought something was funny!!  I knew Lord Odessa couldn't be so small!!!!" ... ... ... When the Highland army comes, I'm leaving you to the wolves.
They descend upon Hoi.





: "W, wait......  Wait a minute........."
They descend further and he runs!  BUT THE DOOR IS BLOCKED 8D
people at door: "I finally found you!!!  You're the one using Lord Odessa's name and eating and drinking for free!!!  You've pulled the same trick in South Window, Two River and Rockaxe!!!  Give up you little creep!!!!"
He backs up slowly.





: "Wa, wait a minute.....  I've.... I've never even been to Rockaxe......"
men at door: "Don't try to talk your way out of this one!!!"










: [ Let him get what he deserves. ]
HOI RUNS UP TO ME.





: "H, help me please!!!" . . .
Everyone surrounds us!
men: "What!  Are you a friend of his too!!!!!" Am I going to get kicked out of the bar.
blue man: [ping] "He's using tonfa too!!!  He must be one of 'em!!!!  Let's kill 'em all!!!!" I think I'm just going to let Highland take Radat.
Fade out and the sound of violence.
We're now outside.
men: "Well, if you've learned your lesson, don't do it anymore!!!"
They all walk off.





: "He he he.......  Big... brother..... you okay?"
Pause as he walks over.





: "Damn.....  But hey....  I guess it's fate!  Let's join forces, huh.  How about it, bro!" Are you going JOIN MY GROUP at me.
[ Hoi joined the group! ]





: "Okay it's decided!  Let's make up, brother!!!"
[ Hoi joins party ] He carries a Faux Twin Fang.

Back to the castle~
Hoi looks around.





: "Hey, bro, isn't this Sewer Castle, where the real Odessa is?  This is bad....."
Sweatdrop.





: "Eh?  Could it be....  Are you the real...."
He backs away slowly, then panics.





: "Ha!  Ha ha ha....  Hey, bro, we're friends, right?  Ha ha ha ha ha....."
Fade out.

...
Millie is in the graveyard.





: "What is this place????  Bonaparte just sorta dragged me down here....."
Sheena's in Apple's room.





: "There must be a cute girl around here somewhere.  Think I'll take a look..."






 Hai Yo's cooking, and then suddenly a blue chef runs through!  Hai Yo goes ?

Going to check on the people outside first.  Lorelai and Killey are there!





: "You're doing a great job and we all believe in you."





: "Pursuing the Sindar all these years didn't leave me much time to relax.  Maybe I'll try to ease off a little..."






: "Huh?  Huh?  Huh?"

And stopping here because long.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 83 + Hoi = 84 / 108; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: ... ... ... I was going to call you an asshole, but honestly, I think Leon wins most of the asshole points this time around.  At least you're unwilling to kill people around Pilika.  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted twice, woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: I'll give you a moment to guess.

NEXT TIME: _ZOMBIES_


----------



## Espeon (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I've actually never read through/done Hay Yo's cooking competitions thing. It's actually really interesting to see.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I got up to Ryuki last file I did the cooking contests in, so a lot of this is new to me!  I mean, I know the basic plot, but it's interesting to play through and I am still so, so amazed that Luc likes a food.  Dude considers a 2 a high score.

LAST TIME: FUCK YOU, JOWY.  OR BETTER YET, UNFUCK YOU.  YOU GET NO FUCKS.

I go check on the war room, and no one's there.  To outside!





: [by the entrance of the castle] "Hey, get out of the way!!  I'm in a hurry!!!  Damn!!  There's no time!!!  Hey, anybody know where he is?  That guy Odessa is here, isn't he?!  I've got to see him!!!"
He looks around frantically, then goes ! when he sees me.





: "You!  Is it you?  The guy call Odessa?  Red clothes, age, height and size are just as I was told.  It's you, isn't it?"










: "No, you're wrong."





: "Don't try to hide.  You're already famous around here.  You really are Odessa, right??"





: "No, you're wrong."





: "Hey, you're not trying to fool me because I'm Yota, are you?  You really are Odessa, I mean Lord Odessa, aren't you?"





: "No, you're wrong."





: "Damn, wrong guy.  I give up!!!"
He runs off and runs back.





: "I'm still not convinced.  Show me your right hand.  I heard that Odessa has a shield rune on his right hand."





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Sure."





: "Come on, please." [steps up] "Look, there's the rune. ...... But is it really the Shield Rune?  I've never seen it so I don't know...  No, you must be Odessa.  Right?!"
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "No."





: "See what I mean!!  You can't show me.  You are Odessa, aren't you?!"





: ... ... ... "That's right."





: "See what I mean.  I was right.  Great, now we can help my brothers.  Hey Odessa, I have a favor to ask... oops!"
He backs up.





: "Oh no, this is terrible, you told me and I forgot.  Right, manners, I shouldn't forget my manners." Oh, gods, being polite in Japanese.  SPARE ME, KOYU.





 He kneels down to me.





: "I... no, Me... no, Myself..." [I don't know what this pose is] "What a pain.  I am Koyu, youngest of Lampdragon bandits.  We're setting up a stronghold north of Tinto.  I came to make a request of Lord Odessa who resides here.  Please, please help my siblings.  That is my request."
He straightens.  Fade out.

We're now in the war room!  Me, Koyu, Apple, Shu, Teresa, Ridley, Kiba, Fliktor.





: "And what is it you want Lord Odessa to do?"





: "Let me tell you.  We are the three Lampdragon bandits.  There's my brother Gijimu and sister Lo Wen and me.  We were living a carefree life north of Tinto, and the Highland Army occupied Greenhill and started ruining our area.  We couldn't just stand and watch, so we tried to drive them out.  They were afraid of us, the three Lampdragon bandits, and they ran away once."
He looks around at everyone.





: "Just when we thought everything was alright, these strange guys attacked.  What could they be?  These pale faced guys that looked like dead people attacked.  They die when you cut them, they don't even say 'Ouch!'!!" ZOMBIES~~~





: ! [steps up] "No, not zombies!!!"





: "Yeah, that's what Marlowe was saying, too.  Oh no, now we're done for.  That's why I've come here.  I, Koyu, bow my head and beg you.  Ummm... I came here to have Lord Odessa hear our request.  Please, please help my siblings.  That is my request." Less awkward in Japanese.  Well.  Just as awkward for Koyu.





: "Zombies...  it must be Neclord..."





: "Neclord made zombie soldiers in the 'Gate Rune War' in the Scarlet Moon Empire too, so you're probably right."





: "Mr. Strategist, we need to check on this.  I can't believe Neclord would be aiming only for one mountain bandit territory."





: "The goal must be Tinto."





: "But we can't send our troops out recklessly.  It's dangerous to send a big troop into a ravine."





: [walks over to me] "Come on, just you and I will be enough.  Let's do it, Odessa."










: "What should we do..."





: "Please, I beg of you.  Help my brother and sister.  With things as they are, the stronghold will fall."





: "What should we do..."





: "I'm asking you, too, Odessa.  If Neclord is really trying to pull something, we can't let it go."





: "You're right."





: "That's wonderful, when everyone hears that the great Lord Odessa is coming, they'll be inspired.  I'll take you to the stronghold.  First let's go southwest of Lake West to the village of Drakemouth."
[ Viktor joins party ]
[ Koyu convoy joins party ]*→ CONVOY FOR YOU





: "Let's go, Odessa.  We'll slay the vampire."
We walk out.  Apple walks over to Shu.





: "Shu, aren't you going to stop him?"





: "If you think Odessa is someone that you can stop, then there's no reason for me to be here.  It's not that I want to put anyone in a dangerous position, though."

We step outside and hi Nanami!





: "Odessa!  Odessa!  You're not thinking about leaving me behind, are you.  You're going to fight that strange guy named Neclord, aren't you.  I'm definitely going to go with you."










: "No."





: ! "Why not, why not, that's not fair.  You're being mean." You're the one who makes me sleep on the floor!





 Wow that dialogue is full of options.





: "I'm not being mean, you can't go because it's dangerous."





: [pissed] "Come on, come on, the martial arts Grandpa Genkaku taught me aren't just for decoration.  Besides, you've never beat me in practice, remember Odessa?"










: "It's not that..."





: [ping] "Come on, come on, I'll be a lot more useful than that bear guy over there." oh ow that kept flashing for a while, ugh, my head, ended up capping this and transcribing from there.





: [sweatdrop] "Bear guy... why are you insulting me?"





: "Yes... of course I'll take you."





: [hop] "Alright!  Big sister is going with you, so everything will be OK, Odessa."





: "Si... sister????  ... does that mean this is your older sister, Lord Odessa??"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
[ Nanami joins party ] Could've sworn she convoy-joined.

Stopping by the bath house to drop off some things and to get people toasty.

I head into the kitchen and Gyokuran is there to challenge Hai Yo to a duel!





 ... That blue assistant is the one I saw run through the kitchen...





: "So this day has finally come.  I knew it would happen, but I wasn't really prepared..."
GYOKUYRAN: "Bah!!!!  I'm disgusted to think that a rat like you is also one of the 4 Great Lords!"





: "But why Gyokuran???  If you're also one of the 4 Great Lords, you should know what the 'Moon Bird Recipe' is, no?"
GYOKURAN: "Of course, Hai Yo.  And Lord Jinkai perhaps knows as well."





: "B, but then why....."
GYOKURAN: [jump] "Silence!!!  That's enough!!!!  It's time for the cook-off!  That's all we have left!!!"





: "Uuuh, err....."





: "Hai Yo.... do your best."





: "Umm, I guess I've got no choice."
MINMIN: [runs in] "Hai Yo!!!!  Terrible news!!!!  The recipe!!!!  It's been stolen!!!"  She's Hai Yo's assistant with the hair buns, remember.





: [ping] "What!!!  What do you mean!!!"
GYOKURAN: "He he he he.......  The Grand Wazoo of the Black Dragon Group has arrived!!!  Face me in the kitchen!!!" ... Wazoo.





: "You stole the recipe!!!  You sneak!!!!"

"The boy ninja rom the village of Rokkaku.  He won't admit it, but his weak spot is chocolate!!!"  So Sasuke's a ninja rom who likes chocolate.
"Vault-keeper of Sewer Castle, she likes most kinds of food.  It's Barbara!!!!"
"The acting mayor of Greenhill.  Raised in a rich household, she probably prefers Western food."
"Commander Ridley of the Kobold Army!!!  They say he's a tough judge of people and food!!!!"





 "1 of the 4 Lords of the Black Dragon Group, Gyokuran of Suzak!!!!!" SUZAKU HUH subtle as fuck

Oh hell I'm missing most of my recipes.
She spins her staff and sparkles whenever she's got nothing better to do.

Gyokuran made Egg Mayo Roll (2 1 2 2), Tonkatsu (4 3 5 3), Broiled Eel (2 3 1 1).
I made Tomato Soup (3 3 2 2), Eilie Croquettes (5 5 4 3) (I HAD NO BETTER IDEAS MOST OF MY RECIPES WERE MISSING), Ice Cream (5 3 2 4).
Teresa hates ice cream.
Gyokuran falls over and sighs when she loses.
GYOKURAN: "Urgh..... why!!!  Lord Jinkai's 'Dragon Plan' has failed.......  Why!!  Why couldn't I defeat Hai Yo.......  He didn't even have the recipe..."





: ". . . . . . . . . . .  . . . . ."
GYOKURAN: "Wh, why!!!!!!  Our techniques were identical!!!  But even so......"





: "You're wrong, Gyokuran!  Cooking is about more than just technique!"
GYOKURAN: "Wh, what do you mean?"





: "At first, I came here just so I could hide from you.  But after I started cooking for these nice people, I realized something.  I realized that I could help these brave folk by serving them good food... that I could ease their burdens just a little bit.  Cooking isn't about technique!  It's about caring and giving!  That's why I don't need a recipe to be a great chef!!!"
GYOKURAN: "Urgh......."
She looks around.
GYOKURAN: "I.... I forgot the first and most important lesson about cooking.... something a chef must always remember....."
She starts to walk off.





: "Where are you going?"
GYOKURAN: "Now that I've lost, I can no longer go back to the group.  I'll wander these lands alone and examine my defeat.  Perhaps I will once again discover the joy of cooking that I felt when I was young.  Here Hai Yo, take back the recipe."
GYOKURAN: "Also this.....  Think of me when you use it.  Once we were good friends...."
[ You got the 'Tonkatsu Recipe' ]
She leaves.





: "Gyokuran....."
Fade out.

Out of curiosity, I look up where the next Clive Quest stop is: Muse.  That'll be a while.

I kick Humphrey out of my party to make room for Wakaba :3

To Drakemouth!  It is a boring little town.





: "Heh heh, first, let's get past that guard station.  Just leave it to me."

kid: "What's that, boy?  What is this place?  Let's see, it's the.... village of ummm.... Ryuko."

Buying a calf :3

There's a state soldier blocking the way.
guard: "Past this point is Tinto territory.  There's an order out not to let anyone pass.  I can't let you through."





: "Come on, give me a break, Kokto.  You're not forgetting how I lent you money when your mom was pregnant, are you?"
guard: ! "Oh, Koyu!  It's been a long time!  It's true, you really saved me back then."





: "Hey, I need your help.  This is my guest.  Listen, I'm not saying to overlook things.  It's just I know it's tough to be here all day, isn't it?  How about taking a little break?"
guard: [thinks about it] "Well, I'm off to the men's room for a minute..." ... ... ... DOES THAT MEAN THE BATHROOM COUNT WENT UP.
He walks off.





: "Lord Odessa, let's hurry.  My brothers are worried."

No bgm around here!  Just the sound of birds.





 Koyu stops us at this fork.





: "The right side path will take you to our territory.  If you go straight, you'll get to Tinto, but I don't have time to go now."
Oooh, master robe!  [ gives to Viki ]

WE STOP.





: [ping] "Ah!!  Ahhh!  It's a lie... No way!!"
Gijimu walks in with two more bandits.





: "Well if it isn't Koyu?"





: "Brother Gijimu...  it can't be..."





: "What a disgrace.  We didn't think they'd come for a while, and all of a sudden a big force showed up.  Then, when we looked closely, we saw our own followers mixed in.  We couldn't put an axe to them...  We burned the barricade, and destroyed roads and bridges as we escaped so they couldn't follow."





: "That makes me think, what happened to my sister, Lo Wen?"





: "Sorry, but everyone was scattered as we escaped, so I don't know what happened.  She's not the type to be done in easily, though."





: "And where are the brothers?"





: "We can't take things lying down, and it looks like the zombies are heading toward Tinto.  I don't like the idea, but I think we'll fight together with Gustav in Tinto." Assuming he lets you.





: "Sorry, Lord Odessa.  After you came here to help..."





: ! [hop] "What, is this Lord Odessa?"
He slowly walks over to me.





: "Glad to meet you.  I am Gijimu, a mountain bandit boss.  Sorry this is what happened after you came to help.  We're planning to go to Tinto, but why don't you come with us?  They probably won't listen to us bandits, but if you who defeated Luca say something, that Gustav will listen."





: "We're already started.  This is a good chance, Lord Odessa.  Let's go to Tinto.  If they feel it relates to them, the people of Tinto can't turn away from the issue.  If things go well, you can get them to fight on our side."





: "It would be appreciated.  Koyu, you take Lord Odessa to Tinto.  I'll gather the rest and bring them in after."





: "I understand.  Let's head right out for Tinto, Lord Odessa."






 Well, that's interesting.

[BGM: The Outskirts of Tinto] 8D Not QUITE as good as Withered Earth, but still one of my favourite bgms.  (Withered Earth and The Outskirts of Tinto are roughly the same thing.)





 Tigermouth is nearly a nothing town, but it's got a hell of a lot more than Drakemouth.  Also it's clear Tinto's in the rain shadow.





: "Feels like something's going to happen.  There's no soldier in the guard station.  Let's just move to Tinto, it's just north of here."

In one of the beds in the inn is a sleeping woman.





: "Su..., su..."  Little bit of breathing trouble there, eh, Sierra?
little girl: "The girl that's here is always sleeping.  It's strange..."
man: "That pale woman staying at the inn...  She's pretty..." ... but her personality could drive anyone bats.
man: "They say South Window was defeated.  Well, those cowards would be no match for the Highland Army anyway."

Just found a bird that went "Pipi..." [ You got Chick ]
man: "I'm against the way Mayor Gustav is doing things.  I don't think Toran or the Grasslands are worth the fuss." I think Toran and the Karaya would be much happier if they stopped being at war with Tinto, too.
Got a tomato seedling :3
"Deep well / Gengen would like it..."

Tinto is dry as fuck.  Dryer than fuck.  From what I've heard fucks aren't particularly dry.  So basically the opposite of dry as fuck.  If your fuck is as dry as Tinto, you are DOING IT WRONG.
There's a Tinto Mine, which I stepped into.

[BGM: The Outskirts of Tinto] Now at Crom!
I walk over by the inn and SUDDENLY A MAN RUNS BY.





: "Ahh!!!  Master!!!  Master!!!"





: "Hm?  Wakaba?  You're not neglecting your training, are you?"





: "No, SIR!!!" And then he runs off.  "... Uh... Um...  M... Master..."
She looks around.
The innkeeper runs out, fuming.
innkeeper: "Hey, where did that jerk go!!?  He can't eat that much and then just run away claiming he doesn't have any money!!!"
HE RUNS OFF.
We look at each other.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





 Long Chan Chan is cleverly hidden behind this building.





: "Oh!  Master!!!  Master!!!"
SHE RUNS OVER TO HIM.  I follow.





: "Wakaba, I see your training has progressed."





: [hop] "Yes sir!  As you said, master, I learn something new every day.  By the way, Master, just before you were..."





: [turns away] "Well, the legs are the base of the body and the basis of unarmed combat.  Strengthen them and you strengthen your base." ... So that's why you eat and run, huh.





: [hophophop] "Wow!!  That's great!!!  Amazing!!!"





: "Of course....."
He moves up to her.





: "Huh?"





: "Be silent, Wakaba!"
We are cleverly hiding from the innkeeper.  Wakaba sweatdrops.





: "Master....."





: "Quiet your mind and body while you train, Wakaba.  Who is that with you?"





: [spins] "Huh?  Oh, that's right."





: [walks up to me] "I'll introduce you.  The leader of the Sowston Army!  He uses Tonfar and his name is Odessa!!!!  He's really strong!!!" ...  Did the translator not know what tonfa are.





: [walks up to me] "Hmmm....."
He adopts a fighting stance!  So do I!





: "No!  M, Master!!!  O, Odessa!!!!!"
We blink at each other and relax.





: "Whew.........  Even I, the great Long Chan-Chan, could not get past your guard...  You have found a worthy teacher, Wakaba!!!!!  Who is this man!!!!"





: [fume] "I told you before!!!  The leader of the Sowston Army, Lord Odessa!!!!"





: ! [JUMP] "What!!!!  Did you say the Sowston Army!!!"





: [fume] "I just said it about a hundred times already!"





: "Oh, I see.  Lord Odessa, Long Chan-Chan will lend you his strength until this is all over."
[ L. C. Chan joined the group! ]





: "Wakaba!!!  Where is the Sowston Army's castle!?"





: "It's Sewer Castle.  You've already been there once!"





: "Oh, that's right.  Well, Wakaba, you would do well to learn from Lord Odessa.  Perhaps he can teach some of Genkaku's way of fighting.  I'm off to the castle.  Okay?!!" Nanami's probably better at it...





: [hop] "Yes, sir!"
He starts walking off.





: "But Master...  Shouldn't you pay for your meal?"





: [sweatdrop] "Hmm, well....  Yes, of course.  I was just testing your memory..."
The innkeeper runs by and chases him off.

Ooh, magic ring at item shop.  [ gives it to Viki ]
No one else in Crom?  Huh.

[BGM: Withered Earth] TINTO, FUCK YEAH  (That's a remix, but it's a fucking awesome remix, so DEAL W/ IT)
I might have just stopped for a while just to listen to badass versions of Withered Earth.

Oooh, skill ring!  Handy!
Tinto smith sharpens to 13.

In the armor shop is a man!





: "Good day.  My name is Alberto.  I used to live in Muse City, but we were all driven out by the Highland Army.  All my friends are spread out all over."





: "Now I have a part time job at this Armorer's shop.  Physical labor is okay, but I don't want to lose the feeling in my fingers."





: "When I was in Muse, I was in a musical band.  We were all great friends, but everyone's spread all over the place now."

man: "Looks like Alberto is looking for a person named Annallee.  I hear she's lost.." Ugh, need Pico first, seems like.
Got dragon plans #3 from someone.  Also unicorn plans #3.

Aha!  There is a confused woman next to the guild hall.





: "Oh, is that you?  I'm Raura.  I visited my friend Jeane's house but couldn't find her...  This is Two River City, isn't it?"










: "If it's Jeane you want, our..."





: "Oh, you know Jeane?  I'm Raura, Jeane's friend.  I came here because Jeane asked me about the secret of making scrolls..."
Fade out.





: "Well... is it you?  The Sowston Army leader???  Then Jeane is at that Sewer Castle.  Can you tell me where it is?"





: "I see...  thank you.  I've marked the map, so I should be okay.  Hee hee, I'll be troubling you for a bit, sorry."
[ Raura joined the group! ]





: "Hmm... in this map..."
She heads entirely the wrong direction.  I sweatdrop.

Hi, dude at town hall!
man: "Hey, who are you?"





: "We came from Sowston Army.  We want to see Mayor Gustav, please."
man: "What?  Wait here."
He walks in.





: "Seems like everything is all in quite a flurry."





: "Until now these guys never thought they'd be attacked.  It's true they're surrounded by mountains, making a natural fortress, but a corpse doesn't care if the road is flat or not."





: [hop] "Heh, all they've cared about up to this point is saving their own necks, so they deserve it."
man: "It looks like Master Gustav will see you.  Go in and wait in the room at the end of the hall.  Hurry up."





: "Hey there."

We go in!
man in kitchen: "Miss Lilly has strong likes and dislikes..." I BET SHE DOES.
There's a toy bunny in one of the bedrooms.

[BGM: Tactics]





 THE LAST MAYOR





: "Ah, so you're the Sowston Army leader, Lord Odessa.  It's just as the rumors say, you're still a boy."





: [steps up] "You have such thin arms.  In Tinto there are boys your age with arms twice as big.  Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha." Gee, I wonder if this douchebag is a star of destiny.  QUICK, GUESS.





: "But, Lord Odessa, I have never seen a youth with eyes like yours.  You have seen many things, I can tell." I like how he says that and Mr Angstbutt With a Green Bandana is right behind me.  Well, okay, standing next to Nanami.  But nearly right behind me.





: [backs up] "Well, Lord Odessa, about the reason you came here..."





: "I'll be straight with you.  Let's join forces.  Up until now you've ignored our Sowston Army, but I won't dwell on that.  I know the zombies are coming this way.  What do you think?  We can lend a hand."





: [walks up] "Well, you certainly were 'straight'.  It is true that we did not lend a hand to your Sowston Army.  We never thought that you would defeat Luca Blight, you see.  But we recognize your strength now.  We want reinforcements to face this enemy."





: "Lord Odessa, won't you lend your strength to Tinto?"





 Let me think.





: "I won't do it..."





: [NERVOUS JUMP] "!!!  Hey, wait a minute, Odessa.  Talks are going well, you can't mean that?"





: "I won't do it..."





: "Ha ha!!  You're mad about what I said about thin arms?  You're a strong willed youth.  OK, I'll apologize.  Please, lend us your strength."





: "We'll fight together."





: "If your Sowston Army and Tinto join forces, we can drive the Highland Army out tomorrow.  Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha."





: "Tell Shu right away and have him send troops.  First, let's crush the zombie forces between our fingers." Gross, zombie goop.





: "Okay, we'll head there now.  We know these mountains like our own back yard."
Koyu nervously walks off.





: "We'll prepare a room for you, Lord Odessa.  You must be tired after coming through the mountains.  Hey, Marlowe."





: [walks in, carrying a book as always] "Yes, Master Gustav."





: "Take Lord Odessa and his friends to a guest room."





: "Yes sir."
He walks up to us.





: "Please go upstairs, Lord Odessa."

Fade out.
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music 2, the one on disc 3 that's not castle bgm]





: "This is the guest room.  Please relax."





: "That...  Lord Odessa...  You're the Lord Odessa who's the leader of the Sowston Army, right?  Wow, you're the strong warrior who defeated that Luca Blight...  You're about the same age as me, too.  How did you get so strong?  I'm always reading books, and I'm not strong at all, so everyone makes fun of me."










: "I'm not strong at all."





: "That's a lie.  After all... you're not like me.  A leader who can lead everyone, and strong enough to defeat enemies like monsters...  Lord Odessa, you're like a hero in a book."





: "Oh, sorry, talking like that.  Well, I'll be going."
HE BOLTS OFF.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 84 + Long Chan Chan + Raura = 86 / 108; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: Hi, Sir Not Relevant This Arc!  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted twice, woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 2 total
- Bathrooms: KOYU'S FRIEND CLAIMS ONE EXISTS, SO _*ONE*_

NEXT TIME: Further adventures with this arc!

Not going to be relevant for a _bit_, but!  I plan on going through both pathways for how this arc goes.  Which one do I count as canon for this lp?  Does our hero stand and fight to protect Tinto, or do we run like hell and get a star of destiny offed?  (Don't worry: said star gets replaced, so I can still end up with 108.)

I'd feel bad if we made the latter canon, but, you know, maybe you guys want to make me cry.  I NEVER KNOW WITH YOU GUYS.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Viki you must destroy the zombies with a legion of sexy bees and quadcopters

Also Withered Earth is indeed an awesome bgm


----------



## Espeon (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*



Viki said:


> man: "That pale woman staying at the inn...  She's pretty..." ... but her personality could drive anyone bats.


...hehe, I see what you did there.

SAVE RIDLEY. ;;


----------



## surskitty (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: Z O M B I E S

Oh, whoops, didn't actually go to bed by where I stopped.





: "Man, I'm tired, really tired.  But that's great, eh, Odessa?  I thought Gustav would be a scary guy, but it seems like he understands what we were saying.  What will you do?  Go to sleep?"










: "Yeah."





: "Nanami, don't wet the bed."





: [HOP HOP] "Who wets the bed?!!!"
Fade out.

I am sleeeeeeeeping.





: [walks in] "Hey, wake up.  It's morning.  Morning."
I'm pinged and get out of bed!





: "You slept late this morning.  Ridley and Klaus arrived this morning or so.  It seems they had gotten to Drakemouth Village, I guess they're good at making arrangements."
THERE IS THE SOUND OF SOMEONE RUNNING ON WOODEN FLOORBOARDS.  Or possibly the cound of coconuts.





: "Oh no, oh no, I slept too late!!"
She opens the door, nervous.





: "Good morning!!  It's morning, Odessa!!
Viktor turns around.  Nanami spins.





: [sweatdrop] "Huh?  You're awake?  That's unusual."





: ".............."





: [hop] "Looks like Ridley and Klaus are in the room from yesterday.  Let's go see, Odessa."

[BGM: Tactics]
Gustav, Klaus, Ridley, Gijimu, and Koyu are in Gustav's office.





: "Good morning, Lord Odessa.  I've brought the troops under orders of Lord Shu."





: "Lord Odessa.  I've been ordered by Lord Shu to help Lord Ridley as a strategist."





: "Lord Odessa, we also met with Koyu on our journey.  We'll fight together with you."
The music stops as Lilly runs in!  It changes to [BGM: Suspicion] once she's in.  Yes, actually Suspicion this time.





: "Lord Odessa, did you sleep well last night?  It's amazing that everyone has gathered.  The soldiers of Tinto City, the Sowston Army, the 3 Lampdragon bandits, and Muse's..."





: "Father!  Father!"





: "Oh, what happened, Lilly?"





: "Father..."





: "Ha ha ha ha, this is my lovely only daughter." She's like six or so.





: [sweatdrop] "Hmmmm"





: [moves back and forth] "Father!!  They say that monsters have come!!  They say that scary goblins have come!  Father!  Father!  Drive them away!!"





: "Don't worry, leave it to me."
He runs out.  Lilly follows him.





: "Monsters are here!!!  Let's go, Odessa!!!"






: "What... what the heck is this...?"





: "The monsters...  Could there be a connection with the Highland Army...?" Not this time.






 ZOMBIES





: "Good morning, ladies and gentlemen of Tinto.  Good morning Mayor Gustav.  Good morning everyone.  It's a glorious day isn't it?"





: "So it's you, Neclord!!!"





: "Dear me, look at this.  You're a stubborn one, aren't you?"





: "You've joined forces with the Highland Army!!!"





: "Joined forces??  Highland Army???  No, no, it has nothing to do with that.  It's just that I thought how nice it would be to create my very own kingdom here in the mountains.  Thus, Lord Gustav and citizens, I'd like you all to leave.  Of course if you become a zombie you can stay in my kingdom."





: [RUNS DOWN] "You think I'm going to let you make our Tinto City into a kingdom of zombies?!!!"





: "You don't seem to understand.  I don't want too many zombies in my corpse kingdom, but you would make a fine addition in any case.  Now let us do battle!!!  Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha."





: [WALKS UP TO HIM] "Wait!!!"
Neclord teleports out and the zombies walk away.





: "Hey!  You guys!!!  Don't let him leave here alive!!!!  Oh, he's already dead...  Either way!!!!!  I'll destroy you!!!!!"
man: [steps up] "Yes."
man: "Heh!  You think we'd lose to zombies?!!!"
Fade out.

[BGM: Sedition, sans opening]
Back in Gustav's office...





: [facing away] "You scum, you scum!  You think you can destroy our City of Tinto!  What a joke!!!!"





: "Father.  I'm scared..."





: [nervous] "Ah, I'm sorry, Lilly."
Jess and Hauser walk in!  Jess is SUPER PINGED!





: "What's going on, Lord Gustav?!" HI JESS 8D





: "Oh, you've come back, Lord Jess and Lord Hauser.  How did things go?  Did you gather enough soldiers?"





: "We succeeded in gathering about 5,000 soldiers including the soldiers who escaped from Greenhill and Muse as well as citizens who wanted to join.  But when we came back to report, we suddenly find Odessa and his group here.  What's going on?"





: "Lord Odessa has agreed to fight together with us in Tinto as leader of the Sowston Army."





: [pissed] "What are you saying?!!  The Sowston Army?!!  You're all being deceived!" ... jess ...





: [runs over] "What?!  What do you mean by that?!!!"





: [walks over to me] "He's not part of the State He's a spy for Highland which is putting us through all this.  Leader of the Sowston Army?  You never know what he's plotting!!" My current plots: 'I wonder what's for dinner.'





: [runs up] "For God's sake, Jess!!!  What proof do you have to say that?!  You don't know the hardships Odessa has been through!!!" Nobody knows the trouble I've seen.





: [runs up and hops] "Well, that's right...  We're not doing this because we like to..." Eh?





: "You want proof?  I have proof.  I saw him!!  When Muse fell, he was in the room where Lady Anabelle lay dead!  He's the one who killed Lady Anabelle!" are you serious
Fade out.





 Cut to sepia'd Muse.





: "Lady Anabelle!  The Highland Army has made a surprise night attack!!!  Lady Anabelle!!!" [SHOCKED] "What the........"
He runs over to us!





: "You!!!  What have you done!!  What the hell have you done!!  Explain yourself!!!!"
Fade out.





: "Don't say something so stupid...  How could you think that?!!!  With Anabelle, Odessa was..." I gotta admit, if Jess was right, that would be _really kind of awesome._





: "Odessa!!  Can you explain this?!"










: "I.... Jowy was....."





: "Are you placing guilt on a friend?  What a great leader you are!"





: [walks up] "Lord Jess, I'm going to tell you as the general of Two River.  I will not have you insult our leader further."





: "Hmmm...  I'll be leaving..."
He does.  With Hauser.






: "Don't feel bad, Lord Odessa.  Lord Jess is also... fighting hard.  The important thing is to make our strategy for facing Neclord."










: "No, not yet..."





: "Does what Lord Jess said bother you?"

I head out of the room.  Jess and Hauser are talking to their soldiers.





: "Have your equipment ready so we're prepared to fight any time the battle starts."





: "Understood."
They walk off, excepting Jess.





: "Odessa...."
He walks slowly up to me.  Nanami adopts a defensive posture in front of me.





: "What is it?!  You want to fight?"





: "No, I don't want to fight.  But remember, Odessa, I don't trust you.  There's the matter of Anabelle, and besides that, it should be members of the City-State who save the State.  That's what I think."
He strides off.
Nanami does the eye thing.





: "Heh, nyaahhh!"

I go save.






: "Sure..."





: "Let's continue our discussion then.  If Neclord attacks..."
Fade out.

[BGM: none; crickets]http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g48/surskitty/gensui/suiko2/12tinto/20120217_170415.png
It's just me, Nanami, and Klaus.





: "Wow, it really got dark now.  But after all that talking, we didn't really decide anything..."





: "Even so, you should go to sleep soon, Lord Odessa."
Klaus leaves.





: "Like Klaus says, let's get to bed early."






: [ping] "Huh?  Who are you?"





: "I'm Nanami.  You're little Lilly, aren't you?"





: [fumes] "No.  I'm not little Lilly, I'm Lilly.  I'm not a kid."





: "Oh, I see.  What are you doing, Lilly?"





: "I'm trying to find my father.  Where did he go?"





: "Do you like your father, Lilly?"





: [hop] "Yes!  I love him!  My father is very strong.  I'm going to find my father now."
She runs off.





: ".....  Hmmm, that makes me think of little Pilika...  Jowy's there, so she's safe...  Hey, Odessa...  No... it's not worth bothering over."

I go to the room.





: "Okay, I'll come wake you up in the morning.  Good night."
Fade out.

NEXT POST IS AU FOR THIS LP \o/


----------



## surskitty (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I can move around!  It's still nighttime.  Now, the NORMAL way of progressing from here is to go to bed.

I'm not going to do that.

As Espeon so gracefully spoiled, I'm going to kill Ridley.

*THIS SEGMENT IS NOT A THING YOU SHOULD BE DOING.*

I walk out of my room and first check on Viktor.





: "Guwaaaaaaaaaa"

MORE IMPORTANTLY, NANAMI IS AWAKE.
[BGM: Theme of a Moonlight Night]





: "Still sleeping, Odessa? ............ It's awfully quiet.  It was this quiet during the night, too.  Here we are... nothing but fighting."





: "So what do you think of what Jess said?  Where do we belong...  Everyone took care of us well in Highland, but they were distant somehow...  It seemed strange at the time, but now I feel like... I understand the reason.  Even now I can hardly believe that Grandpa Genkaku was an State hero..." ... awkward.





: "Then we were driven out of Highland and came to the State...  But when you think about it, we really don't belong to the State either..."





: "Hey... Odessa ........ No, I won't bother..."
She lowers her head then raises it.





: "No, I guess I'll say it...  Odessa...  Let's stop this fighting...  There's no reason for you to keep fighting...  We fight, we get hurt, we wield weapons, we kill people, there's no reason to do these things."





: "Why?  Why, Odessa?  There are others more suited for the job!  Viktor, Flik, Shu, General Ridley, Freed..."





: [lowers her head] "There's no reason for you to fight, Odessa...  If we keep going on like this, you and Jowy..."





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "I'm needed."





: "But, but, but why does it have to be you?  You, Odessa, and I are just kids.  If there wasn't this fighting, You and Jowy could end your youth service and go to a school like the one in Greenhill and we might die tomorrow.  There's no need to worry, I hate it.  I hate it, hate it, hate it!  What happens if you die, Odessa?  Grandpa Genkaku is gone, Jowy is gone, and yet, and yet..."





--→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "I'm sorry."





: "Oooh..... ............"
She turns around and starts to cry.





: [turns back around] ".................."





: [DOES THE EYE THING] "Nyah!  Ha ha ha ha.  Hey, were you surprised?  Were you surprised?  Liar.  L-I-A-R.  You're right.  Everyone, everyone is fighting hard, and everyone is suffering, so it would be wrong for just us to escape.  You're great, Odessa.  Yeah, I'm proud of you.  We have to get up early tomorrow.  Just thinking of having to quarrel from first thing in the morning makes me sick, though.  Let's get back to our own rooms and sleep, okay?  Got it?  Get warm and go to sleep..."
And merges back in with main plot here.
--→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Maybe you're right..."





: "Hey, Odessa...  Let's go, somewhere...  Let's escape to somewhere far, far away where no one has ever heard of Highland and the City-State.  Things would work out.  I'll make sure they do, so let's go live somewhere quiet.  When the excitement cools down...  We'll bring Jowy back... and live together...  Like in the old days...  when Grandpa was still around...  You and Jowy..."










: "I understand.  Let's go."





: [EXCITED] "Really?  Really???  Yeah.  Let's go.  Things will be okay.  We'll have to leave Jowy behind, but, but, but smeday I'll come back to get Jowy.  Absolutely, I absolutely will!"
SKIP DOWN A BIT.

→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: ".................."





: "Hey, Odessa...  Let's go, somewhere...  Let's escape to somewhere far, far away where no one has ever heard of Highland and the City-State.  Things would work out.  I'll make sure they do, so let's go live somewhere quiet.  When the excitement cools down...  We'll bring Jowy back... and live together...  Like in the old days...  when Grandpa was still around...  You and Jowy..."





--→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "No, I guess I can't."





: "Why?  Why?  Why..."





: "Hm.. hmmm...  I know... I know...  Sorry, sorry, sorry."
See back to her turning around and starting to cry.

--→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "I understand.  Let's go."





: [EXCITED] "Re.. really...  Is it okay?  But, but, but, but...  Really????  Yeah, things will be alright.  Viktor, Shu, and General Ridley are here, so things will work out.  Jowy... you'll come back someday, right?  No.  Let's promise to come back for Jowy."






: [straightens] "Okay, let's go!"
She starts to leave!  Then is pinged.





: "Oh, just a minute."
She runs back and forth, then runs to the desk and looks around.





: "Okay, we haven't left anything behind.  Okay, let's go."
[ Nanami joins party ]
I step out the door to her room!





: "Oh!  Wait a minute!!"
She runs back.  I follow.





: "Having them think we're lost and hunting around for us wouldn't be good.  Let's leave a note."
Fade out.





: "Okay, this is good.  Let's see...  And then..."





: "Let's leave this here.  The leader of the Sowston Army should use this, because we don't need it."
[ Blinking Mirror was left ] On the bed.





: "Okay, this time let's really head out."

I examine the blinking mirror.





: "What's wrong?  We don't need that anymore, do we?"

We carefully head downstairs.





 Certain people are blocking the door.





: "Where are you going, Odessa?  Shall I teleport you, Odessa?"





: [leans forward, eyes closed, hands clasped] "I'm sorry.  Please, let me pass.  Come on, please?"





: "......"





: [fighting pose!] "Argh...  then I'll have to use force!!"





: [hop] "I didn't come to stop you.  Don't be silly."





: "Just two of you is dangerous..." HE CAN TALK.
Nanami relaxes.





: "You can depend on me.  I'm doing well now.  Check out this teleport, hey!"





: "Oh, thanks." BUT WE DIDN'T GO ANYWHERE
They joined my party, fade out.

We are on the world map!

[BGM: The Outskirts of Tinto]
I get stopped by a border guard in Tigermouth en route to Drakemouth!
guard: "Currently we are unable to communicate with Tinto.  By order of the village chief, I can't let anyone pass!!!"
Aw, hell.

I head to Crom and ...
[BGM: Suspicion]
Some guys stop me instantly.
men: "Hey, you there!  Stop!!!"





: [panics] "No way!  They already found us?!"
men: "You're spies!!"





: ? "What?  What?  Spies???"
blond man: [annoyed] "Don't play innocent with me.  Isn't it true that Tinto fell because of a spy disguised as a Muse soldier?!!"





: ! "Tinto?!!  No!  No!  No!"
blue man: [steps up] "In any case, for now I'm taking you to the village chief."
Fade out.

We're in the chief's house.
chief: "Hey, why all the noise?"
men: "I caught these suspicious guys who were lurking about."





: "Ahhh!!!  Lord Odessa!!!!"
He runs in.





: "Lord Odessa!!!  You're alright!  What the hell were you doing?!  This person is the leader of the Sowston Army!!"
men: [PANIC] "Huh?!  No......  I, I'm so sorry!!!"
THEY BACK AWAY.
[BGM: no music]
chief: "Please accept my apologies.  We're just a rural village, please forgive us."
[BGM: Outskirts of Tinto]





: "Lord Odessa, we heard that Tinto had suffered a surprise attack and were worried, but leave it to you to survive!!  I wonder if Viktor and Klaus will be here soon.  Who, me?  Klaus asked me to carry a message, and I was saved by the fact that I'd left Tinto."





: "Huh?  Huh?  Ah......... yeah."





: "Oh!!  That's right, I wasn't being considerate.  You must be tired.  Village Chief, Lord Odessa can use the room we were using, can't he?  That's the biggest room.  It's wasted on us.  This way!!"
He runs off, we follow, fade out.
We're upstairs.





: "Here it is.  No, we're just mountain bandits.  We don't feel comfortable in such a nice place.  Please use it."
He heads downstairs, we go to the room.





: "What should we do... I feel bad...  Let's sneak out when it's night."
Fade out.
[BGM: Escape] Haha, this gets used again?  Wow.





: "Okay, are you almost ready?  Don't make any loud footsteps."
We head downstairs and Koyu and Marlowe are there.





: "Marlowe!  It's Marlowe!!  What happened to you?!!!"





: "A, yes.  I'm fine.  I ran a bit, so I'm a little tired."





: "Heh, that's why I'm always saying you have to make yourself strong!!  When the need arises, it's these muscles that will come in handy."





: "Yes, you're right.  You're amazing, Koyu."





: "By the way, it's great that you managed to escape!!"





: "Oh, yes.  When the zombies showed up in Tinto, I hid in a chest, and no one found me.  At night, I snuck through a mining tunnel and escaped.  I remembered the map of the mining tunnel, so I managed to get back to ground."





: "That was lucky.  I'm sure that the 'books' you're always mentioning came in handy."





: "... but when I peeked out of the chest, I saw something."





: "What?"





: "Gustav's daughter Lilly and your sister Lo Wen being taken away by Neclord."





: ! [JUMP] "What?!!!  My sister Lo Wen was captured?!!"
[BGM: none]





: "Looks like... I won't be able to run away.  I'm still tired.  Can I rest tonight?"

I head down.





: "Ah, Lord Odessa.  Oh!!!  Perhaps things were too noisy.  I'm sorry.  Actually, this guy is called Marlowe.  He escaped from Tinto and just got here.  He's three years older than me, but all he does is read books, and he had no friends in Tinto, so I went to play with him."





: "Lord Odessa, are you alright?  Viktor was looking for you and was worried, but now we know you're alright.  A hero wouldn't be killed by a zombie, I knew it."

Back to the room...





: "Alright then, we'll leave here early tomorrow."
Fade out.

I'm sleeping.  Nanami walks over and jumps.





: "Oooh, this is terrible.  I overslept.  What happened?  Did I catch something form Odessa?  Hey, get up, get up, Odessa."
I'm pinged and bolt out of bed!

We step outside and Nanami goes !
THERE ARE ZOMBIES ALL OVER TIGERMOUTH.





: "Huh?  No way!  Why are you here?!!!!"





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Let's fight."





: "Yeah, that's right.  We have to save the people of the village!!!  It's like Grandpa said, martial arts is to be used to protect something." But that would stop this alternate ending.
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Let's escape."





: "Yeah.  Let's go!!!!!!"

WE RUN FOR IT.
blue man surrounded by zombies: "Eeek.  Eeeeeeeeeeeee...  H... he... help!!!!!!!!!!"










: "Let's hurry and get out of here!"





: ! "What?!"
blue man being devoured by zombies: "Yaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!"





: "............ Ooooh!!"
WE RUN.





 WE ARE SURROUNDED.





: "Whoa, whoa!!  What, what should we do?!!!!!!"
Koyu runs in and beats up some zombies!
Marlowe runs in too.





: "Lord Odessa, whatare you doing here?!  We'll hold the enemy here.  Hurry up and escape!!!"





: "What?  What?  But...."





: "If we're wiped out, things will work out, but without you, Lord Odessa, who'll drive out Neclord and the Highland Army?!"





: "I...  I'll fight, too, Koyu.  To help Lord Odessa...  it's like a story out of a book.  I'll... do my best."





: "Damn, don't push so hard that you cause trouble for others.  Hurry, Lord Odessa."





: "............ I'm sorry.  I'm sorry.  I'm sorry."
WE RUN.
Marlowe beats a zombie over the head with a book.





: "Is it kind of scary?"





: [FIGHTING POSE] "Come on, here I am, youngest of the three Mt. Lampdragon bandits!!!!!"

TO TIGERMOUTH.





: "ZZZZZ..."
She appears to be the only person there.
To the border guard!
guard: [PISSED] "What the hell are you doing?!!  You can't be trying to escape?!  Tinto City fell, but Lord Gustav, Lord Jess, and Lord Odessa, leader of the Sowston Army are fighting haard to win Tinto back!!  And here you are trying to escape!!!"
[BGM: NONE]
someone offscreen: "Mon.. monsters!!!!"
[BGM: Suspicion]
guard: [JUMPS, PANICKING] "What?!!!!!!!!!"
He runs off!
Pan down to zombies fighting the villagers.





: "What, what should we do?  We still have a chance to get away at this point..."





 Asswipe.





: "........ Let's escape."





: "Uh...... oh, yeah."
Nanami panics when we start leaving.





: "Something... strange...  Maybe...."
ZOMBIES POP UP AROUND US.





: "Uh, after all... Oooh... We can't... hold on??"





 I glow and Bright Shield them to their redeaths.





: "?????????????? Wha... what???????  What was that??????????"





: "Bu... but, we're safe... aren't we.  Let's go Odessa.  ???  Odessa?????????"
[BGM: NONE]
I COLLAPSE, HOLDING MY RIGHT HAND.  NANAMI LEANS DOWN.





: "Odessa!  Are you OK?  Come on, come on!!!"
THE SCREEN GOES VERY DARK.





: "What happened?  Hey, are you OK?  You're OK, aren't you?!!!"
She moves to pick me up, I look up, she picks me up and carries me piggyback.





: "You're OK.  You're OK, Odessa.  I'll take care of you.  You'll be OK!!!"





: "Let's go.  Hold on tight!!!"
SHE RUNS.

From now on, I am permanently at 1 HP and in Knockdown status.  I am going to be doing all of jack and shit.
She carries me through the pass.
We stop partly through, with Nanami no longer running: she's been walking for a bit.





: "Huff, huff, huff, huff, huff."





: "Are you OK?"





: "Are you OK?  Nanami?"





: "No!!  I'll protect Odessa!!  I promised Grandpa Genkaku.  I... I..."
ZOMBIES POP UP.





: "No......... no........"





: "If things stay this bad..." VERBS, DUDE.  THEY'RE WHAT YOU DO.





: "Huh?  What?  Stay away..."





: "No!  No!  No!  No!  Nooooo!!!"





: "Get out of the way." GEORG   ALLOW ME TO SHOW MY LOVE FOR YOU WITH CAPSLOCK AND CHEESECAKE
A man in a brown cape runs in and cuts down that zombie!





: [ping] "What???"
Fade out.






 Fade into where the campfire was.  No music; birds chirping.
I'm lying on the ground, and I twitch a bit, then pull myself up a bit, slowly shake my head, and stand up.  Nanami bounces and is pinged.





: "I'm so glad, you woke up.  Thank goodness, thank goodness.  That old man over there helped us.  We have to save thank you."
[ does so ]





: "You came to, eh, young man?  .... You don't have to thank me."





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Thank you very much."





: "I said you didn't need to thank me, but you're very conscientious."
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Why did you help us?"





: "I don't remember drawing any swords recently."





: "By the way, where are you planning to go, Odessa?"





: ! "Ho... how do you know the name Odessa?"





: "How do I know?  Because you were yelling in such a loud voice."
Nanami sweatdrops.  We share a glance.





: "Is it alright for the leader of the Sowston Army to be hanging around here?"










: "................."





: "Are you confused, young man?  That's right... right now you're thinking what you want to do."










: "I'm going someplace where there's no fighting."





: "I see, a place with no fighting.  There's the Scarlet Moon Empire, that's now become Toran, or there are various island countries further south.  To the west there's the Grasslands and to the north is the holy land of Harmonia, but I don't recommend going there.  If you're taking a ship, there's the Farena Queendom.  If you want, you can go anywhere in this wide world.  Well, young man, you'd better hurry.  Life isn't as long as you think it is."  Mr Bandana should totally go to the Island Nations and Falena.  :3

[ talks to him again ]





: "What happened?  Weren't you going to leave?"

Now at Drakemouth!






: "Let's go... Odessa.  If we go south from here..."
I collapse again 8D





: ! "Odessa!!!!!!"
Fade out.

[BGM: Quiet Room]
Jowy's in Anabelle's office!










: "Ku....u...uu...  Again... power...  Have to... hurry..."
Pilika runs in!  She has a new outfit.





: "Jowy!!  Are you okay?  Does it hurt?"





: "I... I'm okay... Pilika...  I'm... okay."
Long pause, and fade out.

[BGM: none]





 We're in a building in Drakemouth.  I'm unconscious.  Nanami jumps twice, pinged, and then I get up, shake my head, and slowly stand up.  Again.





: "... are you awake now?"





: "Odessa...  Should we... go back?  With things like this... we can't go anywhere..."





: "......................"





: "I'm sorry.  I...  It was selfish of me to say what I said....  To throw everything away...  And run away...  It was selfish.. wasn't it..."
THERE IS THE SOUND OF VIOLENCE INVOLVING SWORDS.





: "Wha.. what?!  Zombies... again???!"
She hops and runs next to the door!





: "If you're coming, come on, then.  If nothing else, at least Odessa...  I will protect him..."
OUT SHE GOES, FADE OUT.
...
Nanami's on the ground.  Flik's standing next to her.  Shu and Apple are there, as are some dead zombies.





: "Don't surprise me!  I almost killed you by mistake!"





: "Flik.... And Shu, and little Apple..."
[BGM: Requiem of Grief] I walk out.





: "Lord Odessa.  Isn't this enough?  You must know by now.  There are many people who need you...  Please, come back to the Sowston Army."










: "No, I won't go back!"





: "You must have seen what happened to the people that lived in all those villages.  You can still say you're leaving?  What about the people who believed in you?" They can believe in some other douchebag 8(










: "But... I..."





: "How can you say that?!!  Because of you... Because of you, Ridley was....."





: "What about Ridley?"





: "Lord Ridley died in battle.  Lord Odessa, it was the morning after you escaped.  Neclord made a surprise attack on Tinto.  When the citizens were running around trying to escape, Viktor, Klaus, and Lord Ridley were fighting while searching for you.  During that battle..."





 He walks up to me.





 SLAP.





 I rub my face 8(





 And look at him and blink twice.  Ow, jerk.  ... Wait, is that the hand you've kept in your pocket all game?! EWWWWWWWW





: "Lord Odessa, I've had it with lords.  I'll take the penalty for that.  But I want you to think of that pain as the pain of the people who believed in you.  I'll say it once more.  Please come back to the Sowston Army."
I look at him slowly and blink, standing up and no longer rubbing my face 8(










: "But... I..."





: "................"





: [turns away] "Odessa... I'm sorry.  You fighting, losing Jowy, seeing so many people die.  You seemed to be hurting so badly...  But, but, but I ended up causing you more pain.  Sorry, sorry, I'm sorry.  After I made an oath to Grandpa, too.  And I'm you're sister...  Don't worry about me anymore.  Do what you want, Odessa."





: "At Crom Village, Viktor and his men have a plan to dig into Tinto.  If you have the will to fight again.  If you have the will to be leader of the Sowston Army again, please come back."
Shu starts to leave.





: "Hey, are you going back, Shu?"





: "The rest is up to Odessa.  It doesn't matter whether we're here or not."
And he leaves.





: "Well.... that's right."
Flik leaves too.





: "Lord Odessa...."
Bye, Apple.

Fade out.






: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ." Eloquent as ever.





: "Lord Odessa.  I know you'll come back.  I have faith."
And they leave, too.





: "Odessa...  You can go either way.  I'll go with you wherever you go.  I'm going to protect you..."

And to the entrance of Drakemouth.





: "If we go outside from here...  There's no way to come back..."










: "I understand..."





: "Yeah... okay, let'd go.  There are places where there's no fighting.  There are places where you can live a normal life, Odessa.  That could be... an answer for you..."
And we go, walking side by side.






 THE END.

... Now to reload back from when Jess snapped at me.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 86 / 108; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: Okay, what's wrong with you?  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted four times, woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 3 total, but one's a bad ending, so.
- Bathrooms: KOYU'S FRIEND CLAIMS ONE EXISTS, SO _*ONE*_

NEXT TIME: NORMAL PATHWAY 8D  Because this one makes me sad.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: In which I demonstrate the bad ending and refuse to actually play along that pathway because HOW COULD I LIVE WITH KILLING RIDLEY OMG

Nanami runs into my room in the morning!





: "Good morning Odessa!!  Come on, wake up, wake up.  You have to be sharp."
I slowly get out of bed.

Lulz, my party's been emptied out.  Going to have to get the tenkai again.  At least it's an excuse to cook.

The music stops for a few seconds when I walk into Gustav's office, then [BGM: Suspicion]





: "Oh, you're early today.  Jess and Hauser just left."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
soldier: [RUNS IN, FREAKING OUT] "Master Gustav, there's trouble!!  It's Jess!!!"





: [steps up] "What's all the noise?!  What happened?!!!"
[BGM: Sedition, sans opening I think]
soldier: "Lord Jess is sending the soldiers out to battle."





: "What?!"
Everyone except Klaus, me, and Nanami runs out.






: "......"






 Jess is by the exit of Tinto with his soldiers, thanks dude.





: "What is this?  Lord Jess!!"





: "We'll strike from here.  The zombies are controlled by Neclord's magic.  So if Neclord is defeated, the whole enemy will be destroyed at once." YOU DON'T HAVE THE STAR DRAGON SWORD.





: ! "You know where Neclord lives?!"





: "Of course.  Previously, when we were reforming the State Army, we had spies all around.  There were many who were caught by the Highland Army and lost their lives, but they all fought for Muse.  One of those found out where Neclord lives."





: "What if it was a mistake?"





: "... This information was brought to Muse by a loyal man who risked death to bring it.  The information is not wrong!"  You're kind of bad at this, aren't you.





: [runs up] "Idiot!!!  You'll risk lives on that!!!"





: [pause] "Hauser.  Give the signal to move out."





: "All troops to battle.  Neclord is our sole target!"
Off they go!  Ridley walks over to Hauser.





: "Lord Hauser.  You, a great general of Muse, should know that this strategy is risky."





: "Yes.....  But the orders can't be changed."





: "Why do you have to go that far, Lord Hauser?"





: "I am a soldier of Muse.  Lady Anabelle is no longer alive, and according to Muse law, Lord Jess is the acting mayor.  As long as Muse still exists, I will follow the law of Muse.  A soldier should not act on personal feelings.  War is an exchange of lives, and I will not act as a social for other than reason of law." ... ... ... uh, okay.





: "Even if it means your own life is taken?"





: [pause. ] "That's right."
Fade out.

Everyone from Muse is gone.





: "Lord Jess was hasty..." WOW, REALLY.  JESS, MAKING SPLIT DECISIONS WITHOUT THINKING THINGS THROUGH?  I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED.





: [walks in] "An army of 5,000 will not be able to break through Neclord's forces.  Now that we're in this situation, we must go to battle."





: "But what if the information Jess told us is wrong?"





: "If Lord Jess is defeated, Neclord will have 5,000 new zombie recruits.  If that happens, we're lost.  We must take Lord Jess's gamble."





: "We can't just stand by helplessly and let Lord Hauser die." Hauser does seem a decent sort.  Unlike Jess.





: "Lord Odessa, we will lead the army and follow behind Lord Jess.  You stay here and protect Tinto.  Victor, please take care of Lord Odessa." Victor, huh.





: "Do you want to die?"





: "I don't want to die, but if we leave the Muse soldiers to die, it would be a blow for the Sowston Army."





: "Okay, Koyu.  We're going too!!!!!"





: "Hey!  Brother!!"
Fade out.

Viktor and I are in Gustav's office.





: "Damn.  All we can do is hope the information Jess had was right."






: "Huh, that Jess, always acting rashly..."






 Some men are hanging out near the mine.





: "Tell me, tell me what happened?  What happened?"
man: "I hear a mine tunnel collapsed.  A number went inside, but no one came back.  Maybe there was gas, too?"





: "No one...  I smell something.  Let's go see, Odessa."

Down the life in the mines...

[BGM: none]





: ! "Ugh!!  What's that?!!!!!!"
[BGM: Suspicion]
WE RUN UP TO NECLORD 8D










: "Yo... you're Neclord!!  ........ Aren't you?  What are you doing here?"





: "There are a number of mine tunnels dug under Tinto.  I used one of those to get here.  That kid named Jess or something was gathering the Muse soldiers, I mixed in a few spies.  With a few threats and an offer of money, they cooperated easily.  It became even clearer that humans are filthy creatures.  The true value doesn't come out until they become corpses."





: [backs up, nervous] "What!  What!  What!!  You mean... no way!!!!"





: "You are indeed the Sowston Army leader, Odessa.  Let me add you as another member of my force of zombies."





: [steps up] "I won't let you do that!!!!!"
BOSS FIGHT.

We, uh, don't have the star dragon sword right now.  Because Viktor's not here.
He's finished off Nanami ...
And battle ends after turn three.





: "You fight pretty well.  But I don't have time to waste now.  Soon they will realize.  I'll show you the power of my Rune.  The magic requires the blood of 100 people, so be thankful." _Your_ rune?





: "My Moon Rune, we sacrifice the blood of 100 people and the lives of 100 people.  Now go, 'Blue Moon Curse'.  Strike his enemies!!!"





: "Let's escape!!  Odessa!!!!"





: "It's too late.  Those who are still alive cannot escape this curse."





 I glow blackly and black out.





 Then I glow greenly and green out.
Glows stop.





: "No!!!!!!  No!!!!!!!"





: "Wha..  what did you say?!!!  Rejecting my curse?!!!!!  Thi... this... The true power of the Rune!!!"  Dude, 1. I have a true rune, and 2. it's not your rune.





: "Let's escape, Odessa!!!"





: "Don't let them escape!!"
ZOMBIES.  We run like hell, though.

Ow, creepy hard-hitting random encounters.  Glad I healed first.

We step outside!





: ! [BOUNCE BOUNCE] "It... it's a lie!  No!  No!  No!"
TINTO IS FILLED WITH ZOMBIES.





: "We have to run.  Have to escape.  Odessa, I'm going.  Hmm?  Odessa??"
AND DOWN I GO.  Music stops.





: "Odessa!  Odessa!  What happened, Odessa!!!"
Screen darkens significantly as Nanami leans down to pick me up.





: "Odessa!  It's okay!  It's okay!!  I'll protect you!!!"
And fade out as she carries me out.

[BGM: Quiet Room]
Jowy's in Anabelle's office!










: "Ku....u...uu...  Again... power...  Have to... hurry..."
Pilika runs in!  She has a new outfit.





: "Jowy!!  Are you okay?  Does it hurt?"





: "I... I'm okay... Pilika...  I'm... okay."
Long pause, and fade out.

Fade in (still greyed out) to the inn in Crom.  I'm in bed; Nanami, Viktor, and Gustav are there.  No music.





: "Don't worry, Odessa.  You're okay, you're okay.  Come on, come on, open your eyes."
I'm pinged!  So is Viktor!





: "Hmm?  Looks like he woke up."





: [boingboingboingboing] "Really?  Really?"
Light up as I run out of bed!










: "What's this place?"





: "This is the village of Crom, south of Tinto."





: "You were asleep for two whole days." Using true runes is not really a good idea.





: "Having you safe is more important than anything, Lord Odessa.  But our Tinto has fallen into the hands of Neclord."





: "The troops we sent really got hit hard.  Apparently Klaus and Ridley managed to escape, but no one knows where Jess and Hauser are." Oh, good, Boris doesn't have to come back from his studies in the Nameless Lands up north to replace his dad.





: [turns away] "And... my daughter, too...  Lilly is also missing... damn..."
[ Viktor joins party ]






: "Sniff....  Lilly....."
Klaus, Ridley, and Leona are downstairs.  I grab Viki, Tengaar, and Luc to put in my party.





: "The important thing is that you are safe, Lord Odessa."

I start heading out of town but I'm pinged and stop as someone walks in!





: "Long time no see, Viktor.  I haven't seen you in a while, either Lord Odessa." HI MR VAMPIRE HUNTER





: "Well if it isn't Kahn.  Are you after Neclord, too?"





: "Well, something like that.  Actually, I'm after a way to seal Neclord's 'soul'."





: "Seal his 'soul'?"





: "I realized that even if I make a holy barrier and you smash Neclord's body using the Star Dragon Sword, if his 'soul' isn't sealed, he can come back to life." I have a friend with the ability to trap souls!  We could go nudge him.  ... Once I get him to leave Gregminster again.





: "So how do you do it?"





: [looks to the side] "Well... actually, I found someone who has that power.  He's also after Neclord and is in Tigermouth Village now.  I was still after him, but when I heard that Tinto had fallen to Neclord, I came thinking you might be here." Wrong pronouns, dude.  You're going to get some scabs to go with your stubble.





: "Alright, first let's go meet that person that is supposed to have the power." SHE'S GOT THE POWER!





: "Okay.  But... this person has a difficult personality, so be sure not to make him angry.  Tigermouth Village should be close if we go south from here." NOT A HIM, DAMMIT.





: "Odessa, no matter how many zombies we kill, as long as Neclord is there, they come right back to life.  Let's go see that 'person' with the power that Kahn talked about."
[ Kahn convoy joins party ] Kahn is now level 46 with a level 12 weapon for me!  Also a resurrection rune.  Pity for Kahn, I don't like him.  TO THE CONVOY 8D  He's actually really handy here on account of having Resurrection magic, but fuck if I care.

La di da, saving~  The final save slots here, by the way, will be before the fall of Muse, around Sasarai's introduction, the fight with Luca, right before getting Tir, right before the Nanami thing last update, either right before unlocking Forgiver Sign or right before the 108 stars thing (I haven't decided), and right before picking between endings.  And that'll be an entire memory card right there.

Heading back to the castle, and then I'll go visit Gregminster.

In the kitchen is a man!





 HI RETSO!!  I am so excited.
RETSO: "Hey!  Someone get out here!"
MIN MIN: [runs in] "Y, yes sir.  I'm terribly sorry.  Are you here to eat?"
RETSO: "No, I know the chef here.  I want to see him.  Tell him Retso is here."
MIN MIN: "Oh?  You're a friend of Hai Yo?  Please wait a minute."
She runs into the kitchen and back.
MIN MIN: "Hey, hurry it up!!!"





: [walks slowly in] "Huff-Huff-Huff...  What is it!?  I came running all the way from the field!!"
Also I just walked in too.
RETSO: "It's been a long time, Seiryu.  Oh I forgot, you call yourself 'Hai Yo' now." AZURE DRAGON these are so subtle





: ! "Retso....."
RETSO: "I think you know the reason why I'm here....."





: "To challenge me... to a cook-off."
RETSO: "That's right.  There can be no secrets between us chefs.  The only truth for us is what lies on the plate... on the table."





: "I knew this day would come.  I knew you and I would one day cross spatulas."  This is the greatest ever.










: "He looks strong, Hai Yo."





: "I've always admired and respected him as a truly great chef..."

His assistant's green, by the way.
"He reportedly likes his steak so raw that they bleed.  Your favorite wolfman, Bob!!!!"
"She's head over heels with a certain man named Flik.  What about her studies at Greenhill?  It's Nina!!!"





: "Why you....  That's none of your business!!!"
"The strangest characters at Sewer!  Strikes fear into the heart of kids.  The Winger, Sid!!!"





: "Hee hee hee hee hee"
"When this self-proclaimed genius moved out of South Window, his neighbors finally got a full night of sleep.  It's Adlai!!!!"





 Forgive the wrong judges; reloaded to get more caps.





 Dude spins his cleavers and SPARKLES.





 Retso is so fucking sparkly.
FU TAN CHEN: "One of the best among the Black Dragon Group, it's Retso of Byako!!!!"
Running with Bob, Nina, Sid, and Adlai, though, despite the caps.
Wasn't really caring about winning since this one's fixed; went with Green Salad (1 2 3 3), Gourmet Ramen (3 5 2 4), and Fried Ice Cream (3 5 4 1).
Retso sparkles and spins his cleavers when bored.
Retso made Sour Shrimp (5 5 5 5), Sashimi Combo (5 5 5 5), and Kiddie Curry (5 5 5 5).
Hai Yo grab his head and falls to his knees when he loses.  Retso's cape flies a lot when he spins his cleavers.

[ Defeat ] Haha, the sign falls after a moment.
RETSO: "Too bad, Hai Yo, but it seems that you're still no match for my cooking skills."
[ 'Moon Bird Recipe' was taken ]





: "W, wait a minute, Retso!  You can't give the 'Moon Bird Recipe' to Jinkai!  Listen to what I have to say!"
RETSO: "Why should I?  You killed my daughter Shun Min and stole the secrets of the Black Dragon Group!  I don't need to listen to you!!!" TT_____TT  SHUN MIIIIIIIIN





: "You, you're wrong!!!"
RETSO: "Liar!!!  Don't try to fool me!  Retso knows a lie when he hears one!"
He storms out.  Freed, Chaco, and Min Min stop him.





: "Wait a second you old fart.  Why won't you at least listen to what Hai Yo has to say."





: "That's right.  Why not?"
MIN MIN: [pissed] "Yeah, that's just plain rude!!  Hai Yo is asking from the bottom of his heart!!!"





: [walks up] "Y, you're all so....."
RETSO: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
RETSO: ". . . . Very well, Hai Yo.  Speak quickly."





: "R, Retso......  Jinkai is planning to use that recipe to carry out an evil plan!!  Shun Min...  Shun Min knew that and tried to stop him...  She gave the recipe to me to hold onto.  She gave her life to stop him...  That, that's why you mustn't..."
Long pause.
RETSO: [turns to face Hai Yo] "No, Hai Yo.  I don't believe that Jinkai is that type of person."





: "Retso....."
RETSO: [walks over to him] "But on the other hand, I don't think everything you say is a lie either.  I'll give you a chance Hai Yo.  Before I go back to Lord Jinkai, I'll come back here once more.  Until then, Hai Yo, try and see if you can become a better chef than me!!!!"





: "A better chef than Retso....  That's impossible."
Fade out.






: [in the dining area outside] "This is where I come when I need to think."

Whoa, Yoshino's not doing laundry.





: [in the barracks, next to where Freed is] "I'm so happy I can spend time with my husband Yoshino." ... So you're married to also Yoshino?  I'm okay with this.

Wakaba and Long Chan Chan are fighting in the dojo.





: "Oh, Sir Odessa!  Sensei is pretty tough on us, but it's fine cause I love to exercise!"

I teleport over to Crom before going to Gregminster since I think there's someone I can get there.





: "Oh, a visitor all this way in the mountains?  A long time ago, I used to be a pretty well known window maker.  Hey, boy, isn't that a 'Window Set you have there?  Brings back memories..."





: "Hey, boy, would you let me buy this 'Window Set'?  No, it's just that I'm feeling a little nostalgic."










: "Okay, but join us in exchange."





: "Join you?  What do you mean..."
Fade out.





: "Hey, boy, I didn't realize you were such an important person.  What a surprise.  I understand.  I'll help you."
[ Tenkou joined the group! ]





: "OK...  I guess I'll make use of my skills again after such a long time."

I hop by the castle again.
Hoi's near the baths.





: "Well....  Who's wallet should I go for...."

Ugh, Hai Yo, I don't want to head back to Gregminster until you trigger the next battle!  Eh, I'll stop here for now and work on that shit later.


*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 86 + Tenkou = 87 / 108; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: Okay, what's wrong with you?  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted three times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 3 total, but one's a bad ending, so.
- Bathrooms: KOYU'S FRIEND CLAIMS ONE EXISTS, SO _*ONE*_

NEXT TIME: SIERRA


----------



## surskitty (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I accidentally the entire Hai Yo plot.

LAST TIME: ROCKS FALL, TINTO DIES.

Hee, the juice woman's running Leona's bar at the moment.

Aha!  There we go: Hai Yo's moved on.
Hai Yo and Min Min are the only people in the restaurant.





: "I've got to beat Retso...  But I don't know if I can."
MIN MIN: "Don't worry, Hai Yo.  I know that you can win next time."
The blue-haired assistant runs in, freaking out!  "Hai Yo!!!!  There's someone who looks like a chef that's here to see you!!!"





: [freaks] "Huh???  He's here already??!!!  But I'm not ready!!!!"
SOMEONE WITH A UNIQUE SPRITE WHO LOOKS VERY FAMILIAR WALKS IN.
LESTER: "Excuse me.  Is your name Hai Yo?" STEW GUY FROM KIROV \o/





: "Who are you?  Are you from the 'Group'?"
LESTER: ? "'Group'?  No, no I'm not.  Antonio asked me to come here and help you with your training.  My name is lester.  I used to work with Antonio." HI MR GREMIO REPLACEMENT!!





: "My training?  You're a friend of Antonio!?"
LESTER: "That's right.  We'd better hurry up and get started.  But first I need to see how good you are.  Let's have a cook-off."










: "Hai Yo, you need the training!"
Fade out.

COOK-OFF \o/
Oooh, this is an interesting setup.
"What do you get when you cross a barrel and a windup doll?  Can this thing really judge food?  It's Gadget!!!"
"Whatever he eats, he says "Yummy!".  It's Bolgan!!!"
"A horrible end supposedly awaits any man who dares to learn the secret beneath her lovely lips.  The lovely runemaster, Jeane!!!"
"The bright young strategist of Sowston Army is a man who appreciates good Chinese food!  It's Lord Shu!!!" I could go for some garlic chicken about now.
Lester just takes a bow when he comes in, nothing fancy.

I'm making fried gyoza (3 3 3 1), sweet teriyaki (5 5 2 4), and baked mochi (3 3 1 2).  I bet Lester's going to make stews.
He made Clam Mayonnaise (3 3 2 1), Sushi (3 5 3 5), and Island Salad (1 3 1 2).
Wow, Jeane and Shu are hard to please, jerks.

LESTER: "Ha ha ha.  I can see that you learned a lot from Antonio.  You're very good."





: "Oh no, not at all!  You were holding back."
LESTER: ? "Oh really?  Why?"





: "Just watch how Lester moves and you'll understand." ... I'm confused.
LESTER: "Okay then.  Do you remember how Retso moved when he was cooking?" He _fucking SPARKLED_.





: ? ... ... ... ! "Eh????......  It couldn't be.....  I can't believe it...."
LESTER: "You finally understand.  Your eyes may be open, but if your heart is closed, you cannot see the truth.  You are already strong enough.  You can defeat Retso if you try.  This is a gift from my heart.  I hope it will help you.  Farewell then, my friend.  Perhaps we may meet again."
[ You got 'Sushi Recipe' ]
LESTER: "Then go see a guy in Gregminster named Gremio.  He's not a chef, but he's a talented cook anyway.  Well, see you later."
Lester walks out.





: "You don't mean that Retso...."
Fade out.

WELL, YOU HEARD THE MAN.  Let's go see a guy in Gregminster named Gremio!!!
-- OH, FUCKING HELL.  The ONE TIME I forgot to quicksave between talking to Viki and having her teleport me, she misfires and sends me to my castle instead of Banner.  GODDAMMIT.  VIKI, THE CASTLE IS NOT RADAT.  Just for that I'm kicking you out of my party to make room for Buttface.  I DIDN'T MEAN IT STAY WITH ME FOREVER ;_;

Haha, Nanami just crit against three enemies in one round.
I replace Viki's wizard rune with a mother earth one :/

Gremio is not in $tir's room.
Bye, ... Luc I guess!
Oh, hey, Pahn's here.
PAHN: "Ah, it's been a while...  Odessa, right?"
Gremio is doing what he does best.  No, no, not squealing YOUNG MASTER.  ... Not having atrocious stat growth, either, what's wrong with you people.  And he's not doing laundry!  GODDAMMIT, WORK WITH ME HERE.  Gremio is cooking!!





: "My hands are full right now.  This is the most important step when you're making a stew."  I'm just going to comment that if you add mayo to his stew it raises the dead.  Or should I say ... mayo.





 Who do you think you are, kid.
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: [ Pull his ears ]





: [BOING NOISE, nervous] "Young master!  That hurts!  Please... huh?"
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: [ Tickle him ]





: [BOING NOISE, nervous] "Wha... s-stop, please.  Hee hee.  Ha ha.  Young Master!  Ha ha...  Stop!  Pl... huh?"
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: [ Leave him alone ]





: "Dinner will be ready soon.  Please rest in your room until I... huh?"





: [turns around] "Ah, oh, Odessa??  Welcome... have you come to see the Young Master?  Just make yourself at home."

And he goes back to cooking.





: "Doesn't this smell delicious??  This is my pride and joy, my 'Special Stew!!'  Eat a bowl of it and you'll burst with happiness!  Oh, yeah...  I'll give you the recipe, Odessa."
[ You got Recipe #39 ] And the first and only one I'll cook.





: "Oh, don't worry, I don't need the recipe.  I remember it all." Why not just copy it down again ...

I can now harass him more until I leave the room, and then he goes back to his bocchan's room :'(

I'm not going to actually do this cooking battle just yet, but Retso is back.  The crowd watching includes Fliktor, Apple, Luc, Chaco, and Freed.





: "Retso....."
RETSO: "Just as I promised.  This cook-off will decide it all.  Well, prepare yourself Hai Yo the Seiryu!!!"





: "Retso.....  I can't fight you!"
RETSO: "Coward!!!!!  Have you chickened out!!!"





: "I saw the way you use your wok and cleaver and I figured it out!  'Hypnosis'!  How could you use such a trick!" He blinded me with science!





: ? "'Hypnosis'????  What's that!!!"





: "I've heard of it.  With the sound of the wok and the flash of the knife, he makes people think the food has 'the perfect taste'.  But I didn't believe that it was really possible....."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ." Even Luc thinks this plan is stupid.





: "But why Retso?  Why do you have to use a dirty trick like that?"
RETSO: "Hai Yo........."





: "But you must know what Jinkai is planning to do!!!  How can you....."
RETSO: [turns away] "Yes, I should know....  It was myself and Jinkai who conceived of the 'Dragon Plan'." What, for Jude?





: ! "B, but why???"
RETSO: "We had a dream.....  A dream that people would learn the true beauty of cooking...  Nothing could make a chef happier.  But when Shun Min learned that the plan was just to fulfill Jinkai's lust for power, she... she died for it...." SHUN MIIIIIIIIN she doesn't even show up in this game and I like her more than Retso and Hai Yo combined.
Long pause.
RETSO: [turns back] "Please Hai Yo.  Face me in a cook-off.  I promise I won't use any tricks.  I want to see for myself whether Shun Min's feelings were right or whether Jinkai's ideal was right.  Please Hai Yo, help me to figure out the truth."





: "Of course I will.  Odessa, is it okay?"










: "S, sorry, just a minute."
Aw, fuck, can't talk to Hai Yo without doing the fight.





: "You are ready, right?"





: "Show him what you've got!"

"He used to hunt for treasure, but now he needs strength for his job at the store.  It's Alex!!!!"
"With an appetite like a bear, he'll eat anything and love it.  It's Viktor!!!"
"In the Dragon-style of fighting, he teaches the first step in body preparedness is a full stomach.  He loves Chinese food, it's Long Chan-Chan!!!"
"The wife that many say is too good for Freed, she's Japanese to the core.  It's Yoshino!!!!"
RETSO STILL SO SPARKLY *_*
Retso made Salty Ramen (2 3 3 2), Sashimi Combo (4 5 3 5), and Hot Croquettes (1 3 0 1).
I made Steamed Gyoza (2 3 4 2), Special Stew (5 5 3 3) (Yoshino, you're fired.), Fried Ice Cream (5 5 3 2).
Retso collapses when he loses :(

RETSO: ".... I knew it....  Without the hypnosis, I couldn't win....."  Shun Min states in V that she's not going to date anyone who isn't at least as good at cooking as her father, so :B
RETSO: [steps up] "My daughter Shun Min was right to believe in you....  I'm giving this back to you.  Now it's my turn to beg of you...  Please defend this recipe with your very life."
[ You got the 'Moon Bird Recipe' ]
RETSO: "Also, I want you to have this.  It's my own secret recipe."
[ You got 'Sashimi Combo Recipe' ] Retso's recruitment sequence involves fishing.  Lots of fishing.  All the fishing.
JINKAI: [from offscreen] "Bah!!  You dissapoint me, Retso!"
[BGM: Sedition, sans opening]





 Jinkai walks in!  Hai Yo goes !





: "It, it's you!!!!!!!"
RETSO: "Shingai!!!!!" ...?!
JINKAI: "I never thought I would have to come here myself...  Hai Yo, return the recipe to me!  It means nothing to you anyway.  But in my hands, it is a powerful tool!  I can make all the chefs of the world happy with it!!!!"





: [jump] "Jinkai, I don't want to hear any more of your lies!!!!"
JINKAI: "Very well!!  Enough talk!!!  Hai Yo, you will face me in ultimate cook-off!!!!!"





: "That's fine with me!  Lord Odessa, this is the final enemy!  I must face him!!!"





 Welp.





: "Finish him, Hai Yo!!!"





: "Okay, Jinkai!!!!  Let's finish this!!!  I'll show you the true power of Hai Yo of Seiryu!!!!"

I really was not expecting this to be a cooking marathon.
Got Jeane, Adlai, Emilia, and -- "He's a mysterious hunter looking for the secrets of the Sindar.  Are his tastes a mystery as well?  It's Killey!!!"















 idefk.
"Grand Wazoo of the Black Dragon Group, it's Jinkai of Genbu!!!!!"
Jinkai keeps glowing in pillars of light when bored.
Jinkai made Grilled Tongue (2 1 2 1), Kaiseki Dinner (5 4 4 4), Cream Croquettes (2 1 2 2)
I made Sweet Salad (2 1 2 1), Mellow Stew (4 4 4 4), Shortcake (1 2 1 3)
--
OKAY, RESETTING.
This time I made Egg Soup (2 1 2 1), Special Stew (4 4 4 5), and Fried Ice Cream (1 2 1 2)
...
still no good, okay.
Fried Gyoza (3 2 3 1), Eilie Croquettes (3 3 3 5), Pudding (1 2 1 2).
Goddammit.
Steamed Gyoza (3 1 2 2), Special Stew (4 4 4 5), Apple Gratin (1 1 0 1)
Fried Gyoza, Queen of the Sea (4 4 4 5), and Cake (2 3 2 3)!  WILL THIS BE IT ...?
FUCKING FINALLY.

JINKAI: "WHAAAAAT!!!!!!!  How!!!  How could I have lost!!!!  It's impossible!!!!!!!  HAI YOOOOO!!!!!!"





: "I... I didn't do it alone.  Antonio, Lester, Bashok, Retso, Odessa, they were all behind me, cheering for me...  But most of all....  Most of all it was Shun Min who gave me the power, the courage to defeat you!" I want to replay V just for Shun Min now.
JINKAI: "You fool.......  I'll never give the 'Moon Bird Recipe' to you!!!!  Never, never, never!!!!!" You don't have it, dude.





: "The 'Moon Bird Recipe'... Shun Min sacrificed her life for it, chefs all over lust after it....  Well here's what I think of it!!!"
[ He tore up the 'Moon Bird Recipe'! ]
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music 3]
JINKAI: [WHAT] "Wh, what did you do!!!!!  Th, th, that recipe was passed on from chef to chef for ages and ages....."





: "Cooking should be fun!!!  I don't need something like that to make food that brings happiness to people!!!"
RETSO: "Jinkai, let's stop this!  Both you and I walked the path of the chef.  But somewhere along the line, we lost sight of what's important." FOOD.
JINKAI: "Retso....."
RETSO: "Let's start again.  This time we won't rely on secret recipes....  This time we'll walk the true path of the chef....."
JINKAI: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Hai Yo.... the victory is yours.  I was fighting to make chefs of the world happy, but I was wrong.  A true chef can never be happy unless the people who eat his food are happy first....."
JINKAI: "You should go, Hai Yo.  I look forward to seeing which path you'll choose.  Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!"
Fade out.





 Fade into Hai Yo standing near Yuzu's farm.





: "Shun Min........  I kept my promise!!!!!  You're gone forever, but....."
Min Min walks in.
MIN MIN: "Oh!!!!  So this is where you were, Hai Yo!!!!  The customers are getting hungry!!!"





: [hop] "Oh!!!  Sorry about that!!!  I'm on my way!!!!"
MIN MIN: "Thank you."
She leaves.
Hai Yo stares off into the distance and stretches.





: "Well, back to work..."

[BGM: Bright Lights ~ The Cooking Duel]





 And the credits roll.

OKAY THAT WAS NOT AT ALL WHAT I THOUGHT I'D DO THIS UPDATE.
... Damn, I don't actually have enough shrimp to make special stew, okay.
THAT TOOK A WHILE TO FIX but got all the fish now.
[ TAKES LUNCHBOX FROM ANGSTBUTT ]






 I teleport over to Tigermouth and there are a bunch of men surrounding that sleeping woman!





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
men: "They say that the village of Tinto has fallen at the hands of the vampires and zombies!!  You're one of them, aren't you!!"  What gave you that impression?
man on right: [bounce bounce] "That's right!  That's right!!  What are you doing here, anyway?  You spend the whole day holed up in your room at the inn!!" 





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
man on bottom right: [steps up to her] "Hey!  Why don't you say something!!"
The men in green move out of the war for Viktor to walk over.





: "Hey, wait a minute, wait a minute.  What's going on here?"
bottom man in green: "Get out of here!!  This hussy is one of them!!!" Oh, wow, you're a winner.  I'm pretty sure calling her a hag is a bit more accurate but even so wow winner.





: [PING, GLARE, EYES CLOSED] "!............ Hussy?"
top man in green: "That's right!  That's right!!  This pale faced woman is too suspicious!!"





: [THINLY VEILED RAGE, GLARE] "......... pale faced woman?"
Viktor looks between the men.





: "Stop it, and grow up.  This little girl..."





: [SO PISSED, LOOKING DOWN] "Little girl...."





: [PISSED.  PISSED PISSED PISSED.] "Who do you think I am!!!  From my view you are just greenhorns!!!" DAMN KIDS, GET OFF MY LAWN





: [sweatdrop] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "All the noise you're making disturbed my sleep.  You'll have to make up for that."
Sierra stands up, raises a finger, and lightning strikes all around her.  The men run like hell.
men: "Oh no..."





: [yawns] "YAAAWN.....  Damn, I was really beat....  Not enough sleep."





: [slowly walks down] "K, Kahn... do you think, this person?"





: "Yes, that's right."
Kahn walks up to her, and the rest of us walk up, too.





: "You're Lady Sierra, I believe."





: [looks at everyone.] "Who are you gentlemen?  I'm sleepy, so if you want something, be quick about it."





: "I am one of the Marley Clan..."





: "Oh, a vampire hunter.  For a human, you're certainly curious."





: "Mistress Sierra, you are also chasing Neclord, aren't you?"





: "I have to retrieve the Moon Rune that he stole.  We can't join forces, though.  Humans would just get in the way."





: "Look who's talking, you vampire." SIERRA/STAR DRAGON SWORD/ZERASE OT3.  ... ... ... mm, Zerase/Sierra.  I'd never considered that pairing before just now.  [ adds to list of pairings that should exist ]





: ! [JUMP] "You're the Star Dragon Sword!!  What are you doing here!!!"





: "A relationship I can't get out of.  Coming all the way to this village.  I thought you'd already retired."





: "I don't want to hear that from you, disguised as a sword used by humans." 





: [steps up] "Mistress Sierra, please join forces with us."





: "Hmmm...  Very well, I can try.  But if I find that you are slowing me down, I'll take you down as well."





: "......... What will you do, Odessa?"










: "Let's do it."





: "Oh, you're a brave kid."





 BOSS FIGHT!  If you ran off in the middle of the night and came back, you skip this fight, actually.





 Sierra, don't make a ton of bats eat Tir!  ... 





 And then Tir knocks off her remaining HP and she turns into the cutest bat.  Absolutely the cutest.
She stays a bat on the field for a few seconds, then reverts to human form.





: "For a human, you're pretty good.  What's your name?  Odessa.  Alright.  I'll let you be my right hand man." I love Sierra.





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Don't fool with me."
KAHN NERVOUSLY RUNS UP TO ME AND SHOVES ME BACK A BIT.





: "Lord Odessa, stay calm."
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Oh, thank you..."





: "Ha ha ha, okay, I'll take you to where Neclord is."





: "Hmph...  Anyway, let's go back to Crom Village."
[ Sierra convoy joins party ] Her stats are nice, but my party's pretty full (I could kick out Tengaar, I guess, but that would remove the satisfaction of having her kill Neclord) and at the moment she only has a right hand rune slot, which is taken by a Darkness rune.  You know who else has an A in darkness and a relevant permanently-attached right hand rune?  Yeah.  (Jowy also has an A in darkness, but apparently Black Sword is nonelemental so it probably uses his C in water, and I'm not sure if Bright Shield uses Riou's C in water or Bright Shield is a separate affinity.  I know Bright Shield is a different element from Resurrection!)  And let's not even mention that Neclord resists darkness.  Kahn is a much, much better party member for this arc than she is (though she's very good), and I convoyed him already.

I head back to Crom ~

[BGM: none]
Klaus comes out to meet me when I step into the village chief's house.





: "You made it back, Lord Odessa."
[BGM: Theme of Temptation ~ Asian Dub Mix] Oh.  Oh dear.
Sierra steps out, looks at Klaus.  Moves a bit to the side.  Looks at Klaus more.  Checks the other side to make sure Klaus is still sufficiently pretty.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: ? "Who is this?"





: "Ah... this is..."





: [sidles up] "I am called Sierra.  As a woman travelling alone, I was set upon by rogues and these people here assisted me." ... ... ... technically accurate, I suppose.





: [backs up slowly] "Oh, that... that must have been terrible."





: "Yes.  Are you friends with these fellows?  What is your name?"





: "Ye, yes...  My name is KLAUS..." Hello, KLAUS.





: [SIDLES UP.] "My, what a nice name."





: [nervous] "I, I have to gather information for Lord Shu.  P... please excuse me." 'LORD SHU, I NEED TO SEE YOU ABOUT A DOG!' 
HE RUNS OFF.
[BGM: Outskirts of Tinto]





: "Ha ha ha... he's so cute."





: "Don't be tricking promising youngsters." ... ... ... I wonder if I request Sierra/Nash/Klaus threesomes if someone will write it.





: "Well, now I'm tired.  I'm sleepy."





: "I'll take a rest, too."
Fade out.

[BGM: none, crickets]
Cut to in front of my room.





: "See you late then, Odessa rest well."
She goes off.

Sierra and Nanami are in the same room.  Sierra is, of course, not trying to sleep.





: "What is it, Odessa.  What do you require?"










: "No reason."





: "You'd better leave quickly.  Don't disturb my sleep." I'm pretty sure you're nocturnal.





: "Why do you want to get Neclord, Sierra?"





: "Hmm, well...  The place we live is far away from human villages.  We're a race cursed by the 'Moon Rune'.  We're what you call vampires.  But we did not always require human blood.  As long as we didn't seek 'Magic Power', The spirits of the night gathered by the 'Moon Rune' were enough to sustain us..."





: "But there was one who did the forbidden.  Neclord.  He stole the 'Moon Rune', which belonged to the whole village, for his own use.  Those left in the village had only two choices, to attack people and drink blood, or to quietly die...  Some decided to become 'vampires,' but most just died." And this is all rehashed in Suikogaiden volume 1 chapter 1.





: "It was sad.  Seeing children and everyone die.  Then I hated my cursed self.  I'm the 'founder', and hate this self that cannot die..." lol rune angst.





: "I have to get the 'Moon Rune' back.  We can't let that fiend run free anymore... the souls that were lost... won't come back..."





: "Now you should be satisfied.  You can go home and rest."






: "ZZZZZ... Odessa...  Jowy...  Don't eat that..." What, your cooking?





: "Cut it out.  Don't disturb my sleep."






: "What happened, Lord Odessa?  It's late at night already."










: "Why is Kahn after Neclord?" Sigh, stupid translation.





: "Well, let's see.  It's... revenge for my father... and grandfather.  No, it's not just that anymore.  Destroying Neclord has become the reason for my existence."





: "I've spent half my life chasing Neclord.  All people struggle to find meaning in their own lives.  Then one day the answer comes.  The day I destroy Neclord is going to be that day for me."





: "Is that enough for you?  Lord Odessa."






: "It's not good for you to stay up so late at night." 

To bed!  Both in game and out!

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 87 / 108; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: Okay, what's wrong with you?  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted three times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 3 total, but one's a bad ending, so.
- Bathrooms: KOYU'S FRIEND CLAIMS ONE EXISTS, SO _*ONE*_
- MCDOHL NO BOCCHAAA~~~N: Gremio: 93.5 + 3 = 96.5, Pahn: 8 + 4 = 12, Cleo: 15 + 4 = 19, other: 4, total: 131.5


NEXT TIME: NECLORD!!!!!!!!  Also, Viktor's greatest line ever.


----------



## Espeon (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Is it a preqequisite that you have to pull Gremio's ears and tickle him before you can get the recipie? :o

When I played through I think I did the first cooking battle and that was it, really. It's actually really interesting!


----------



## surskitty (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

No, you don't have to harass Gremio to get the recipe.  But why would you refrain from harassing Gremio?  It's GREMIO.  As long as you don't make him cry, anyway.

LAST TIME: SUP SIERRA \o/

It's morning!  Birds are chirping.  My party's probably empty.  Nanami runs up.





: [runs into my room, jumps] "Good morning!!  Let's put in a good day's work today..."
I'm pinged and get out of bed.
[ Nanami convoy joins party ] I KNEW there was a point where you no longer needed to use her!  ... ... ... I'm still sticking her in my party proper.  Usually I convoy her and take out Sierra, but Nanami's much, much more useful for this sequence.
Oh wow my party didn't empty itself.  

[ talks to Kahn ]





: "Well, Lord Odessa, shall we go?  We've got to fulfill the 300 year old goal of my Marley forefathers."
Sierra is still asleep.

[BGM: Sedition, sans opening]
Downstairs are Klaus, Viktor, Gustav, Gijimu, and Koyu.





: "Oh, Odessa.  Now we're in trouble."





: [boingboingboing] "Huh?  What?  What?"





: "My Lilly and..."





: "I found out that my sister Lo Wen has been taken by that Neclord."





: "My servant Marlowe saw two people taken away.  Marlowe was late in escaping, and yesterday he saw his chance to escape, when on the way..." I do like how you find out the same info regardless of if you barge into the fight with Neclord without having seen Viktor say his greatest line.





: "In any case, we have to hurry because you never know what Neclord is going to pull."





: [walks downstairs] "It's because you're so slow.  You have to be more conscious of the fact that you are my followers."  It's good you're such a magnanimous leader.





: [nervous] "Oh, good morning, Sierra."





: [PINGED, RUNS OVER] "Oh, hello.  Good morning, Klaus.  Um...  I'm a bit thirsty.  I wonder if I could get something from you." SUBTLE AS FUCK, SIERRA.





: "Yes.. of course..." [ WALKS OFF ]





: [sweatdrop] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [meanders downstars] "Victor, Sierra,and Odessa.  It's almost time for us to enter the final battle.  Let's sneak into Tinto where Neclord is."





: "That's right.  I slept well, so I feel good."





: "But what will we do?  He's sure to have zombies all around Tinto."





: "Okay, there's a cave east of the village.  A mining tunnel collapsed before, and the inside of the cave and the mining tunnel should still be connected."





: "Let's go, Odessa.  This time we're really going to crush that Neclord!!"
[ Viktor joins party ]





: "Okay, let's go, Odessa."
[ Kahn convoy joins party ]
[ Sierra convoy joins party ]
Off we go!





 Klaus walks in, carrying a tray.





: ? "What... water?"
Fade out.

To the Tinto Mines!
[BGM: Penpe]
The Tinto Mines are rather damp as far as things in Tinto go.
Oooh, got a master garb.  [ gives to protag, pictures W-Leader going like LOOK, OUR OUTFITS MATCH *_* next time they paint their nails together and gossip about who's the hottest member of their respective armies ]
Oooh!  Power gloves!





 Hi, Mathers!  His name's spelled Mazus in this game, but he's Mathers.  Let's not remark on the irony of a famous translator's name being mistranslated.
Awesome, found a double strike rune!  That one increases damage taken and received by 50%.





: "Ha ha ha ha ha, my name is Mazus!!  I am a great sorcerer without peer.  Hmm.  What am I doing here?  You don't understand, do you.  I'm letting my thoughts flow in this dark, pure cave.  This is indeed the true path to magic."





: "Sorry.  I'm not taking any apprentices at the moment."










: "Please join me."





: "Hmmm...  The Sowston Army...  Not here yet, the time hasn't come yet.  I'll be here meditating for a while."

Gotta push a crate ...

Got to a suspiciously open area.





: "Viktor, you go first."





: "What's that???  Is something coming out????"
Viktor walks up.

























 Boss fight against giant golem!





: "Hmph, that gave me the creeps.  That Neclord, making a stupid trap like that."





: [annoyed] "Yo... you."





: "Huh?  You were safe, too, weren't you."





: [HOPS, PISSED] "Tsk... damn..."





: "Okay, let's go.  It won't do any good to go against Sierra."






 Over to Tinto!

Somewhere I passed by where Abizboah is :( I'll find him later, I guess.

Haha, Battle Oath berserked Viki.  Useful.

Am now in Tinto proper!
[BGM: Sedition, sans opening]





: "Phew, we finally came out to the ground."





: "It's great we made it this far, but where is that Neclord?"





: "Knowing him, he's using the best place.  Let's search but be careful not to be caught by zombies."

Duh, the church.






: "He's in here, I think.  I can feel it.  The power of the Moon Rune..."

Inside the church ...





: "Maybe he's behind this door.  That's my sense as a hunter."





: "Okay, here we go.  Ready, Odessa?!"










: "I'm not mentally prepared yet..."





: "I'm relying on you, Odessa."






: "This time we're really going to do it, right Odessa?"





: "Okay, let's go."





: "Okay, let's go!!!!!"





 Lilly's in a panic.  She and Lo Wen are facing Neclord in the church.





: "Waaaaah, let me go back.  Let me go back to my father..."





: "You idiot!!!!!  What's this?  Bride #70?!!  Catching that little girl!!!"





: "I am immortal, so until she grows up, I'll keep her by my side and bring her up as a lady." GROSS.





: [pissed] "Don't say something so disgusting!!!  And besides, why did you capture me, too?!  Am I going to be a bride, too?!!"





: "Don't be absurd.  A vulgar woman like you isn't my taste.  You, yeah, you're..."





: [jumps] "What?!!!  What the hell is so vulgar about me?!!!!"





: [pissed] "That's the kind of thing I'm saying is vulgar.  For gods' sake..."
[BGM: Suspicion] Huh, a lot of times I write Tension it's Suspicion.
PAN DOWN TO US.





: "Hey, I'm coming in!!!"





: ! [WALKS DOWN.] "Viktor!!  How did you get here?  Don't tell me you defeated that Stone Golem?!"





: "Shut up...  Don't talk like that!!  When I think about defeating you I'm so happy I get shivers!!!" Is that really the sort of thing you should tell people?





: "You think you can beat me?  With that blunt sword."





: "Vampire!!  The punishment for teasing me is a heavy one!!!  I'll make you regret it to the depths of your soul!!!"





: [JUMPS] "Yeah, yeah!  Tell him, Star Dragon Sword!!"





: "Victor and Odessa, I will take you both to the other world.  Of course, I expect to make good use of your corpses." 'And THIS couch is made from a tenkai!'





: "Heh, I'll make sure you can never grin that grin again." YEAAAAAAAAH





: "I'll chop you up!"





: "Grind you up!"





: "Dry you in the sun!"





: "Break you to pieces!"





: "Bury you in the ground!"





: "Piss on you!"





: "Then I'll dig you up!"





: "Pull you!"





: "Stretch you!"





: "Drag you around!"





: "And then, and then, in any case, I'll never forgive you!!!" ... Weak ending there, I think.





: [sweatdrop.] "......... As always, you're a vulgar man.  But don't forget, I have two hostages."





 Neclord starts to walk up, but there's a fizzy noise and then a giant array pops up beneath us.





: "Thi... this..."
Kahn strolls in.





: "That was a great performance, Viktor.  Thanks to you, we are now prepared."





: "You're Kahn!!"





: "This is the sacred barrier that the Marley family researched for generations for this day.  Now you can't use your phase magic!"





: "Yo... you...  But I have the power of the 'Moon Rune'.  The sacrificial offering was enough, so this sacred barrier will be blown away.  Oh powerful Moon Rune, the blood of 100 men, the souls of 100 men, I give to you...."
There is a casting noise.





: "Moon Rune, seal and put to rest for a while this awesome power." Owned.
And then a whoop sound.  Sierra strolls in.  Neclord goes !





: "No, no it can't be!!  It's Sierra the Elder!!!!  Mistress of the Coven!!!"





: "I'll have you give back theRune you stole from me 400 years ago.  So the curse of that Rune doesn't spread any further."





: "I'm going to say it, I'm going to say it.  'Hey!!  Neclord!!  It's time to cash in your chips!!!'  Ahhhh!  How long I've been waiting for this moment!!!"
Viktor pulls out his sword and raises it above his head!  Neclord panics.





: "You scum...  I'm not going to be defeated now!!!  Me!  Me!!!  I am going to live forever!!!!" Is forever the same thing as five minutes.

[BGM: Gothic Neclord] ~*~ CUE AWESOME MUSIC ~*~
And then he dies.






: "You... You scum..."
He tries to teleport!  ... And fails.  He panics more.





: "I'm sure they said he can't escape.  This is a technique my grandfather made and my father passed to me.  It won't break."





: "Eee......... eeeee......  Sierra....  Forgive me... please forgive me.  The Rune... I'll give it back..."





: "Then do it quickly."





: "Okay... yes."





 Neclord glows, Moon Rune pops up, Sierra glows, Moon Rune pops up.





: "That's it.  Viktor, my work is finished.  Do what you want with him." :D





: [sweatdrop] "No... you can't... Eeeee... no, no....."





: [steps up] "My family, my friends, the people who are important to me, killed by you.  That's not all.  You trampled on the lives of many times that many.  It's too late to beg for your life.  Hey, Star Dragon Sword."
He raises his sword.





: "Die, vampire."
SLASH.  Neclord explodes into the animation for Hell/Hades.  The music stops.





: "You boor..."





: "This means... finally... It's over...."





: "Well....."





: "Well, let's go back.  Neclord is dead.  There's nothing left to do here.  Right, Odessa?"
Fade out.

Tinto's now occupied!  By people!
woman in church: "Where the god lives there's a vampire..."
man: "That stupid vampire, if he keeps pulling stunts like that he'll put us out of business."

[BGM: Heart Softening Music 3]





 Everyone in this arc's here!  A panicking Lilly runs up to Gustav.





: "Father!"





: [steps up] "Lilly, you're alright!!!!!"
She goes to presumably cry on him.





: "I was so scared..."





: [walks over] "Ah, Miss Lilly, nothing is better than knowing you're safe."
Gijimu and Koyu walk over to Lo Wen.





: "Ah, Lo Wen, you're alright!!!"





: "Sister Lo Wen!!"





: [annoyed] "You two idiots, what are you doing?!  You're a disgrace to Mt. Lampdragon!!" I like her.
Koyu and Gijimu sweatdrop.





: "I'm so sorry..."

I walk in and interrupt their touching reunions.





: "Lord Odessa!!!"





: "Lord Odessa, you're alright.  Lord Jess gathered the rest of Muse's soldiers and wiped out the zombies."





: [walks up to me] "Odessa.....  You defeated Neclord and freed Tinto.  Why?  Why would you do that?"










: "I don't want to run away anymore..."





: "I see..."
He walks away.





: "Hauser, I lost a lot of soldiers due to my own poor judgment.  Anabelle's last request was for Muse and the State to be saved.  But I realized I can't handle that responsibility.  I'm leaving my seat as acting mayor of Muse City.  Under Muse law, the next acting mayor will be Fitcher.  I hear that Fitcher is in the Sowston Army now.  You can join the Sowston Army, too." ... Fitcher.





: [steps up] "Lord Jess, what about you?"





: "I can't stay here."





: [steps up] "Lord Jess.  Let me say this to you as a friend who fought next to you.  You should also fight again under the Sowston Army.  Lord Odessa and you were aiming for the same goal.  You shouldn't part company for such a silly reason."





 JESS IS MISSABLE.





: "Let's fight... together."





: "... Lord Odessa..."
Pause.





: "Let me ask just one thing.  Think back...  Lady Anabelle liked you a lot.  She was happy that Genkaku's son showed up looking so brave.  Are you sure you're not betraying her faith in you?" Why does no one ever bring up that Nanami's Genkaku's daughter?





 HE IS SO MISSABLE.





: "I'm not betraying anyone." Except my hometown.





: "............"





: [walks up to me] "I believed Anabelle and until today have been fighting for Muse and the City-State...  My anger at losing Lady Anabelle may have been turned at you.  Now that Anabelle is gone, I have to live by my conscience.  Lord Odessa, I'm sorry for any disrespect I may have shown.  Will you let me fight with you?" May, huh.





: "Lord Jess."
Fade out.

Stopping for now!  No, I didn't get any join notices.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 87 + Hauser + Sierra + Jess + Gijimu + Lo Wen + Koyu + Marlowe + Kahn = 95 / 108; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: Okay, what's wrong with you?  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted three times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 3 total, but one's a bad ending, so.
- Bathrooms: KOYU'S FRIEND CLAIMS ONE EXISTS, SO _*ONE*_


NEXT TIME: To Greenhill, and some stars!  ... Not stars in Greenhill.  Just miscellaneous stars.  Well, one of them's in Greenhill, but I probably won't get to Pico just yet.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

No, you don't have to harass Gremio to get the recipe.  But why would you refrain from harassing Gremio?  It's GREMIO.  As long as you don't make him cry, anyway.

LAST TIME: SUP SIERRA \o/

It's morning!  Birds are chirping.  My party's probably empty.  Nanami runs up.





: [runs into my room, jumps] "Good morning!!  Let's put in a good day's work today..."
I'm pinged and get out of bed.
[ Nanami convoy joins party ] I KNEW there was a point where you no longer needed to use her!  ... ... ... I'm still sticking her in my party proper.  Usually I convoy her and take out Sierra, but Nanami's much, much more useful for this sequence.
Oh wow my party didn't empty itself.  

[ talks to Kahn ]





: "Well, Lord Odessa, shall we go?  We've got to fulfill the 300 year old goal of my Marley forefathers."
Sierra is still asleep.

[BGM: Sedition, sans opening]
Downstairs are Klaus, Viktor, Gustav, Gijimu, and Koyu.





: "Oh, Odessa.  Now we're in trouble."





: [boingboingboing] "Huh?  What?  What?"





: "My Lilly and..."





: "I found out that my sister Lo Wen has been taken by that Neclord."





: "My servant Marlowe saw two people taken away.  Marlowe was late in escaping, and yesterday he saw his chance to escape, when on the way..." I do like how you find out the same info regardless of if you barge into the fight with Neclord without having seen Viktor say his greatest line.





: "In any case, we have to hurry because you never know what Neclord is going to pull."





: [walks downstairs] "It's because you're so slow.  You have to be more conscious of the fact that you are my followers."  It's good you're such a magnanimous leader.





: [nervous] "Oh, good morning, Sierra."





: [PINGED, RUNS OVER] "Oh, hello.  Good morning, Klaus.  Um...  I'm a bit thirsty.  I wonder if I could get something from you." SUBTLE AS FUCK, SIERRA.





: "Yes.. of course..." [ WALKS OFF ]





: [sweatdrop] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [meanders downstars] "Victor, Sierra,and Odessa.  It's almost time for us to enter the final battle.  Let's sneak into Tinto where Neclord is."





: "That's right.  I slept well, so I feel good."





: "But what will we do?  He's sure to have zombies all around Tinto."





: "Okay, there's a cave east of the village.  A mining tunnel collapsed before, and the inside of the cave and the mining tunnel should still be connected."





: "Let's go, Odessa.  This time we're really going to crush that Neclord!!"
[ Viktor joins party ]





: "Okay, let's go, Odessa."
[ Kahn convoy joins party ]
[ Sierra convoy joins party ]
Off we go!





 Klaus walks in, carrying a tray.





: ? "What... water?"
Fade out.

To the Tinto Mines!
[BGM: Penpe]
The Tinto Mines are rather damp as far as things in Tinto go.
Oooh, got a master garb.  [ gives to protag, pictures W-Leader going like LOOK, OUR OUTFITS MATCH *_* next time they paint their nails together and gossip about who's the hottest member of their respective armies ]
Oooh!  Power gloves!





 Hi, Mathers!  His name's spelled Mazus in this game, but he's Mathers.  Let's not remark on the irony of a famous translator's name being mistranslated.
Awesome, found a double strike rune!  That one increases damage taken and received by 50%.





: "Ha ha ha ha ha, my name is Mazus!!  I am a great sorcerer without peer.  Hmm.  What am I doing here?  You don't understand, do you.  I'm letting my thoughts flow in this dark, pure cave.  This is indeed the true path to magic."





: "Sorry.  I'm not taking any apprentices at the moment."










: "Please join me."





: "Hmmm...  The Sowston Army...  Not here yet, the time hasn't come yet.  I'll be here meditating for a while."

Gotta push a crate ...

Got to a suspiciously open area.





: "Viktor, you go first."





: "What's that???  Is something coming out????"
Viktor walks up.

























 Boss fight against giant golem!





: "Hmph, that gave me the creeps.  That Neclord, making a stupid trap like that."





: [annoyed] "Yo... you."





: "Huh?  You were safe, too, weren't you."





: [HOPS, PISSED] "Tsk... damn..."





: "Okay, let's go.  It won't do any good to go against Sierra."






 Over to Tinto!

Somewhere I passed by where Abizboah is :( I'll find him later, I guess.

Haha, Battle Oath berserked Viki.  Useful.

Am now in Tinto proper!
[BGM: Sedition, sans opening]





: "Phew, we finally came out to the ground."





: "It's great we made it this far, but where is that Neclord?"





: "Knowing him, he's using the best place.  Let's search but be careful not to be caught by zombies."

Duh, the church.






: "He's in here, I think.  I can feel it.  The power of the Moon Rune..."

Inside the church ...





: "Maybe he's behind this door.  That's my sense as a hunter."





: "Okay, here we go.  Ready, Odessa?!"










: "I'm not mentally prepared yet..."





: "I'm relying on you, Odessa."






: "This time we're really going to do it, right Odessa?"





: "Okay, let's go."





: "Okay, let's go!!!!!"





 Lilly's in a panic.  She and Lo Wen are facing Neclord in the church.





: "Waaaaah, let me go back.  Let me go back to my father..."





: "You idiot!!!!!  What's this?  Bride #70?!!  Catching that little girl!!!"





: "I am immortal, so until she grows up, I'll keep her by my side and bring her up as a lady." GROSS.





: [pissed] "Don't say something so disgusting!!!  And besides, why did you capture me, too?!  Am I going to be a bride, too?!!"





: "Don't be absurd.  A vulgar woman like you isn't my taste.  You, yeah, you're..."





: [jumps] "What?!!!  What the hell is so vulgar about me?!!!!"





: [pissed] "That's the kind of thing I'm saying is vulgar.  For gods' sake..."
[BGM: Suspicion] Huh, a lot of times I write Tension it's Suspicion.
PAN DOWN TO US.





: "Hey, I'm coming in!!!"





: ! [WALKS DOWN.] "Viktor!!  How did you get here?  Don't tell me you defeated that Stone Golem?!"





: "Shut up...  Don't talk like that!!  When I think about defeating you I'm so happy I get shivers!!!" Is that really the sort of thing you should tell people?





: "You think you can beat me?  With that blunt sword."





: "Vampire!!  The punishment for teasing me is a heavy one!!!  I'll make you regret it to the depths of your soul!!!"





: [JUMPS] "Yeah, yeah!  Tell him, Star Dragon Sword!!"





: "Victor and Odessa, I will take you both to the other world.  Of course, I expect to make good use of your corpses." 'And THIS couch is made from a tenkai!'





: "Heh, I'll make sure you can never grin that grin again." YEAAAAAAAAH





: "I'll chop you up!"





: "Grind you up!"





: "Dry you in the sun!"





: "Break you to pieces!"





: "Bury you in the ground!"





: "Piss on you!"





: "Then I'll dig you up!"





: "Pull you!"





: "Stretch you!"





: "Drag you around!"





: "And then, and then, in any case, I'll never forgive you!!!" ... Weak ending there, I think.





: [sweatdrop.] "......... As always, you're a vulgar man.  But don't forget, I have two hostages."





 Neclord starts to walk up, but there's a fizzy noise and then a giant array pops up beneath us.





: "Thi... this..."
Kahn strolls in.





: "That was a great performance, Viktor.  Thanks to you, we are now prepared."





: "You're Kahn!!"





: "This is the sacred barrier that the Marley family researched for generations for this day.  Now you can't use your phase magic!"





: "Yo... you...  But I have the power of the 'Moon Rune'.  The sacrificial offering was enough, so this sacred barrier will be blown away.  Oh powerful Moon Rune, the blood of 100 men, the souls of 100 men, I give to you...."
There is a casting noise.





: "Moon Rune, seal and put to rest for a while this awesome power." Owned.
And then a whoop sound.  Sierra strolls in.  Neclord goes !





: "No, no it can't be!!  It's Sierra the Elder!!!!  Mistress of the Coven!!!"





: "I'll have you give back theRune you stole from me 400 years ago.  So the curse of that Rune doesn't spread any further."





: "I'm going to say it, I'm going to say it.  'Hey!!  Neclord!!  It's time to cash in your chips!!!'  Ahhhh!  How long I've been waiting for this moment!!!"
Viktor pulls out his sword and raises it above his head!  Neclord panics.





: "You scum...  I'm not going to be defeated now!!!  Me!  Me!!!  I am going to live forever!!!!" Is forever the same thing as five minutes.

[BGM: Gothic Neclord] ~*~ CUE AWESOME MUSIC ~*~
And then he dies.






: "You... You scum..."
He tries to teleport!  ... And fails.  He panics more.





: "I'm sure they said he can't escape.  This is a technique my grandfather made and my father passed to me.  It won't break."





: "Eee......... eeeee......  Sierra....  Forgive me... please forgive me.  The Rune... I'll give it back..."





: "Then do it quickly."





: "Okay... yes."





 Neclord glows, Moon Rune pops up, Sierra glows, Moon Rune pops up.





: "That's it.  Viktor, my work is finished.  Do what you want with him." :D





: [sweatdrop] "No... you can't... Eeeee... no, no....."





: [steps up] "My family, my friends, the people who are important to me, killed by you.  That's not all.  You trampled on the lives of many times that many.  It's too late to beg for your life.  Hey, Star Dragon Sword."
He raises his sword.





: "Die, vampire."
SLASH.  Neclord explodes into darkness.  The music stops.





: "You boor..."





: "This means... finally... It's over...."





: "Well....."





: "Well, let's go back.  Neclord is dead.  There's nothing left to do here.  Right, Odessa?"
Fade out.

Tinto's now occupied!  By people!
woman in church: "Where the god lives there's a vampire..."
man: "That stupid vampire, if he keeps pulling stunts like that he'll put us out of business."

[BGM: Heart Softening Music 3]





 Everyone in this arc's here!  A panicking Lilly runs up to Gustav.





: "Father!"





: [steps up] "Lilly, you're alright!!!!!"
She goes to presumably cry on him.





: "I was so scared..."





: [walks over] "Ah, Miss Lilly, nothing is better than knowing you're safe."
Gijimu and Koyu walk over to Lo Wen.





: "Ah, Lo Wen, you're alright!!!"





: "Sister Lo Wen!!"





: [annoyed] "You two idiots, what are you doing?!  You're a disgrace to Mt. Lampdragon!!" I like her.
Koyu and Gijimu sweatdrop.





: "I'm so sorry..."

I walk in and interrupt their touching reunions.





: "Lord Odessa!!!"





: "Lord Odessa, you're alright.  Lord Jess gathered the rest of Muse's soldiers and wiped out the zombies."





: [walks up to me] "Odessa.....  You defeated Neclord and freed Tinto.  Why?  Why would you do that?"










: "I don't want to run away anymore..."





: "I see..."
He walks away.





: "Hauser, I lost a lot of soldiers due to my own poor judgment.  Anabelle's last request was for Muse and the State to be saved.  But I realized I can't handle that responsibility.  I'm leaving my seat as acting mayor of Muse City.  Under Muse law, the next acting mayor will be Fitcher.  I hear that Fitcher is in the Sowston Army now.  You can join the Sowston Army, too." ... Fitcher.





: [steps up] "Lord Jess, what about you?"





: "I can't stay here."





: [steps up] "Lord Jess.  Let me say this to you as a friend who fought next to you.  You should also fight again under the Sowston Army.  Lord Odessa and you were aiming for the same goal.  You shouldn't part company for such a silly reason."





 JESS IS MISSABLE.





: "Let's fight... together."





: "... Lord Odessa..."
Pause.





: "Let me ask just one thing.  Think back...  Lady Anabelle liked you a lot.  She was happy that Genkaku's son showed up looking so brave.  Are you sure you're not betraying her faith in you?" Why does no one ever bring up that Nanami's Genkaku's daughter?





 HE IS SO MISSABLE.





: "I'm not betraying anyone." Except my hometown.





: "............"





: [walks up to me] "I believed Anabelle and until today have been fighting for Muse and the City-State...  My anger at losing Lady Anabelle may have been turned at you.  Now that Anabelle is gone, I have to live by my conscience.  Lord Odessa, I'm sorry for any disrespect I may have shown.  Will you let me fight with you?" May, huh.





: "Lord Jess."
Fade out.

Stopping for now!  No, I didn't get any join notices.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 87 + Hauser + Sierra + Jess + Gijimu + Lo Wen + Koyu + Marlowe + Kahn = 95 / 108; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: Okay, what's wrong with you?  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted three times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly thrice
- Game Overs: 3 total, but one's a bad ending, so.
- Bathrooms: KOYU'S FRIEND CLAIMS ONE EXISTS, SO _*ONE*_


NEXT TIME: To Greenhill, and some stars!  ... Not stars in Greenhill.  Just miscellaneous stars.  Well, one of them's in Greenhill, but I probably won't get to Pico just yet.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

According to acuriousangel on tumblr, Pesmerga (and presumably the other wet blankets, like Luc) likes Nanami Ice and Blackened Sole!  Weird.  Espeon, can you confirm?  (Quicksave right before seeing the judges and wait a different number of frames until Luc, Zamza, or some other wet blanket pops up.)  I suppose I could try in one of my other files ... but I also want to see [ spoilers ] and I don't know which memory card an appropriate save file's on.

LAST TIME: ROCKS FALL NECLORD DIES 8D

Okay, who do I need to get.  [ COUNTS ON FINGERS ] ... I can only account for up to 106, huh; I think I may need to go through and count empty slots after grabbing everyone who's obtainable now that I've beaten Neclord and have size four.  I find it much more plausible that I've miscounted than that I've forgotten someone.

First thing's first!  Viktor's in my party, though I don't think I can get the person who needs him there yet, and so is Simone!

I hop over to Kuskus to check if Viktor's friend's there which he is not and actually that's a little silly.  I hop over to the Cave of the Wind!

-- what the fuck, where the hell's Pesmerga?!  I could have sworn ...  Sigh, to Southwind.






: "I am Gantetsu!!!  A great priest!!  Tell me your troubles."





: "So you're back again, boy?  Tell me your troubles then."










: "I've got so many troubles...." Nobody knows the troubles I've seen.





: "Hmm, you can say anything."
Fade out.





: "Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!  That's nothing!  Nothing at all!  You're troubles are nothing!!!!!!  Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!" Asshole.






: "Please join our group........"





: "Hmm.... in that case we'll have a contest.  Your strength against my strength.  If you win, I'll join you.  Now fight!!!"
Fade out.





 MY ENTIRE PARTY SHOVES HIM.





: "Wah!!  Amazing!!!  I didn't think you could defeat Gantetsu!!!  I will join you as promised."
[ Gantetsu joined the group! ]





: "Let's hurry up and go, boy.  With me, you have the strength of 100 men!!!  Ha ha ha ha ha!!!"
...
He joined at level 27.  Also he insisted on being in my party, fuck you.
Oh, okay, that's why Pesmerga wasn't there: I don't officially have castle size four.  Maybe I need to get Sierra and Kahn out of my convoy first.  (Simone's dear friend's not in Radat yet, that's how I know.)

Georg is at his campsite.





: "Hey, young man.  What happened?  Your face looks like something's bothering you."










: "Why would you do that..."





: "Ha ha ha ha ha ha, If you're the Sowston Army leader, it makes sense you'd have things to worry about, eh?"
He steps down.





: "How is it, young man?  Is fighting tough?  Well, it wouldn't be fun, would it.  What do you think about hiring me?  It's funny to say it myself, but I'm strong.  What do you say?" 










: "I can't pay any money..." Yes I can.





: "Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!  Don't worry, young man.  You don't need something cheap like money to hire Georg." All you need is cheesecake.





: [walks back to me] "Until this fighting ends, I'll wield a sword for you.  As pay for that, you will not give up in this fight.  I'll have you swear on it.  Agreed, right?"
[ Georg joined the group! ]





: "Well then, Lord Odessa.  Do you need my strength now?"





: "Yeah!"





: "Okay.  You can rely on me."
Aw, damn, he joined at level 59 instead of something cool like 99.  Which ... he does sometimes.

Wandering around the castle a little~  Chaco, Sid, and Futch are up on the tower.





: "I used to be a Dragon Knight.  I've flown in places way, way, way, way, WAY higher than here."





: [ currently in the dojo] "What are you doing?  If you keep drinking, you'll lose your skill." First time I found her outside the bar.  I know I've seen her not-in-the-bar before, but I never knew where she went.

Oh hey, I head up to where the guardian deity will be (next to Luc's perch), and Sheena's there.





: "Welcome back.  Shu's waiting for you upstairs.  I think he's come up with a plan, he's got that look on his face again." ... he's SHU.
[ Sheena convoy joins party ]

[BGM: Tactics]
I head into the war room since I probably need to clear plot flags before I get size four.  Shu, Apple, Ridley, Teresa, Shin, Klaus, and Kiba are there.





: "I received an official offer of assistance from Mayor Gustav of Tinto."





: "The Tinto forces plus the remains of the Muse Army that Jess organized gives us about 7,000 men."





: "Lord Odessa.  The Sowston Army has reached the point where it can compete with Highland on equal terms.  Up until now, we've just been reacting to the Highland Army, but now we're going to make our own counterstrike."





: ? "............?  You mean we're going to attack from here?"





: "Yes, indeed.  According to Apple's intelligence, the Highland Army is gathering in Muse.  We don't know what their aim is, but this is as good a chance as any to take back Greenhill."





: "Greenhill is currently under the command of a new general in the Highland Army, a man named Yuber.  Yuber has appeared from nowhere to play a part in several major wars on this continent, and he disappears just as mysteriously.  In fact, there are some that say he is not a man at all." He is actually a chocobo.  He keeps disappearing because he gets lawyer'd.





: "What'll you do, Odessa?  If we win here, I'll be able to get any girl I want... all mine for the picking.  Hey, maybe you could make me vice-general?  Just the title would be fine.  Y'know, so I can represent the Toran Republic." Why does anyone like Sheena.










: "Let me think about this..."





: "There is some danger involved, but we can't let this chance slip by either.  Please.  Lord Odessa, you must be tired.  Please get some rest.  I heard you collapsed in Tinto.  Remember your health must always come first."

[ heads to room, notices still size 3 8( ]





: "Well, I'm gonna go take a walk.  Maybe I'll stop in on Eilie's place or Leona's place, or maybe Nan... Ummm Well anyway, see ya.  Don't stay up too late."  You have no chance with Nanami.  8|
He looks around shiftily when he steps out of your room.

IT IS NIGHTTIME.

I check the roof!
[BGM: Theme of a Moonlit Night] HI NINA AND FLIK 8D





: "I knew it.  You came here again."





: [pause, then glances at her] "I guess so........"





: "What were you thinking about?"





: "I told you before.  It's none of your business."





: [long pause] "I was thinking about 'Odessa'....  She was an old love of mine..."  ... ... ... gross, Nina'd've been 12 at the time.  What the fuck, Odessa!  BE ASHAMED.  (THANKS, TRANSLATION TEAM, THAT IS EVEN CLASSIER THAN ODESSA BEING UNSURE IF LEON'S HER FATHER OR UNCLE.)





: ! [JUMPS] ". . . . .!!!!!!!  Hmph....  Mr. Talkative, huh...." What.





: "You still can't forget her?"





: [turns away] "It's not that......"





: "Then what.....?"





: [looking over the side again] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Odessa wasn't just my lover....  To me......  She was the only person I ever really looked up to.....  She taught me..... a whole new way of thinking, a whole new way of looking at life.  She's the reason I became the man I am today.  So it's not that I can't forget her.....  I don't want to forget her."
Pause.





: "Even though you'll never see her again?  Never meet her and hold her hand again?"





: "Learn some manners!!!  It's none of your business..."





: [steps up] "Why?  I say it is my business."





: "None of your business, brat."





: [HOPPING MAD] "You've got some nerve!!!  Brat!  Brat!!  Brat, you say!!!  I spent all this time thinking about your happiness!!!  What good will it do you!!!!  Thinking about this dead person all the time!!!!  You'll make yourself sick with grief!!!!"
Flik yells.  Nina goes ! and backs away instantly.





: "SHUT UP! ! ! ! ! !"





: "Wh......... I.... I'm sorry............"
Long pause.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
Looooooong paause.





: "I'm sorry I yelled.....  But I... I was thinking about how stupid I was.... not to appreciate what I had.  I was just a young fool..."
Long pause.  Nina walks up to him.





: "Please forgive me....."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
Flik walks past her to the other side.





: "I.... ummm.... err....."





: "What?"





: "Is it okay.... if I wait with you?  I'll just wait, okay.......?"
Long pause.





: "Do what you want......  Time... it changes people's hearts.  It'll change yours too.  You'll understand someday."





: [hop] "You're wrong!  My feelings about you will never change!!!" Yeah uh you fangirl a lot of people ...





: "Really....... We'll see."
And he walks back inside.





: "Time changes people's hearts, huh....." OH GODS.
Fade out.

Shu's still up.






: "Hello there, my lord.  Thank you for stopping by.  Would you like some tea?" Not if it's bitter.

Chaco's on the first floor staircase, staring out the window.  He goes ! when I walk by.





: "Hey, it's Odessa, isn't it?  You're not usually out at night.  What is it?  Keeping watch?  Too worried to sleep maybe?"





: "Hey, Odessa.  You're incredible.  At first I worried that a small fry like you couldn't protect us.  But you've become a great leader, Odessa.  We know that fighting alongside you means protecting our city.  I know it's not easy, Odessa, but please, we're all counting on you."
Fade out.

Eilie, Rina, and Bolgan are near Luc.





: "Hey, sis.....  When this war is over.... I'm going to....."





: "I know, I know.  You want to go back to our life of travelling.  Gypsies like us can't stay in one spot for long, eh." 8|





: [steps away] "Yeah, that's right......"





: [JUMP JUMP] "It's okay.  It's okay."





: ? "???"





: [JUMP JUMP] "Odessa could become a gypsy and travel with us too.  We'll do the knife-throwing act.  We'll all be happy together!" 8| 8| 8|





: [annoyed] "Hey!!!  Bolgan!!!!  What are you saying!!!!"






: "Oh, Odessa, good evening.  What's wrong?  Feeling lonely??"





: "Oh, oh.....  Hey, Odessa......."





: [hop hop] "Odessa!  Odessa!!!  Gypsy!  Gypsy!!" 8|

Gengen and Gabocha are near the storage with a bunch of kobold soldiers.





: "Listen up.  Tomorrow is big fight!!  Me want all of you to show humans what Kobolds are made of!!!"





: "Yes, Captain Gengen!!!"





: [hophop] "Everybody stay close to Gengen!!!  If you get in trouble, Gengen will protect you!!!"





: "Captain Gengen....."





: "Gengen is a great soldier!!  Great soldiers take care of themselves!!!  Everyone wake up early tomorrow!!!"





: "YESSIR!!!"
The kobolds all run off!





: "Okay, Gengen sleep soon too!!!  Gengen protect everybody!!!  Go to sleep soon!!!!  Protect everybody tomorrow!!!"
Gengen runs off, fade out.

The Tinto bandits are getting drunk.  Well, Koyu's not.  Lo Wen and Gijimu appear to be in a drinking contest.





: "What's up, Lord Odessa?  You want somethin' from me?" Do you guys not have a cutscene ...?





: "A kid shouldn't be hanging around here."





: "Wheeeeee......"

I head into the inn!





: "My lord, is there going to be a big battle tomorrow?" Am I eavesdropping on Yoshino's sex life?
Okay yeah they're in a room together gross Riou let Sanae get produced in peace.  They are at least not currently in bed.





: "Yes, I'm afraid so.  But we've been victorious up to this point, and we can win tomorrow too.  We've got Lord Odessa on our side."





: "You're right.  When I first saw him, he looked like just a little boy, but look at the great leader he's become."





: [steps up] "Yes!!!"
Long pause.





: [steps closer to him] "My lord, I hope that we have a strong healthy son who is just like you." WHAT.  NO.  NO FOREVER.  (Also haha Sanae ended up like Yoshino except without tact.)





: [JUMPS, FREAKING OUT] "Huh???  Yo, Yo, Yoshino........."

[ barges into their room tactlessly ]





: "Oh, Lord Odessa.  We were just talking about you."





: "O, Lord Odessa!!!!  What is it, my lord!!!  Are you keeping watch!?"  That should've been L-Lord Odessa, probably: it likely went ri-riou-dono!! in Japanese.  Also yes Freed.  I am keeping watch on everyone's sex lives.

Oh hey Tomo and Tsai are also near the storage area.





: "Daddy, when are you going to go back to mother?"





: "Umm, well... now is not the time.  We'll talk about it when the war is over."  She'd like Tsai to spend less time playing with his spear.





: [hop] "But why?  It's war, Daddy.  No matter how strong you are....."





: [looks down] "That's true.  I might lose my life.  One never knows."





: [runs over] "So then why?"
Pause.





: "Listen, honey, all I ever did was make your mother sad.  Don't pretend it's not true.  Listen Tomo, if I'm killed in battle, tell your mother you couldn't find me."





: [backs up, long pause] "Daddy............  That's... that's not fair....."
She runs off.






: "Oh, Lord Odessa.  You should get some rest soon.  As soon as I finish with this spear, I'm going to sleep too."






: "Hey, Odessa.  What is it?  We're closed."





: "Ho ho, wait a minute.  I'll make you something good.  No booze for you though." THIS IS MY CASTLLE.
Fade out.





: "Well how did you like Leona's famous hot lemon tea?  Now you'll sleep like a baby."





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "I.... I'm so worried......"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Odessa, You've been so strong up to this point.... everybody knows how hard it's been for you.  That's why you mustn't give up, Odessa.  But if you're still sad, tell me your troubles.  I'll comfort you just a little.  I understand how it is.  I'll make you feel better..." Does that mean I get booze?
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Thanks a lot."





: "It's hard to live up to everybody's expectations.  But it's a good thing to be trusted by so many people.  Odessa............"






: "Hee hee, I told you we're closed.  Don't stay up too late.  Goodnight."


guard: "Yes, sir!!!  Of course our guarding is perfect!  We don't even let a single ant get by us!!!"





 Yup, you definitely haven't let a _single_ ant get by.
[BGM: Suspicion]
I head into my room and I get stopped by mysterious shadowy figure!





: "Are you Odessa, leader of the Sowston Army?" IIIIIIIT'S LUCIA 










: "That's right."





: "Prepare to die!!"
BOSS FIGHT \o/
Defeated her in two rounds.





: "Cough...  I thought... you were just a child...  I was wrong..." You're the same age as me ...
Fliktor and Tsai run in!





: "Odessa!!  What is it!!"





: "Huh?  Who are you?"





: "Damn!  I'm caught..."





: "Of course!  Do you realize what a racket you were making?!"










: "Why did you want to kill me..."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . If only you were dead, this damn war would end too...."










: "Let her go....." She gets away anyway.





: "Odessa............"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . Bah, lucky little sneak...."





: "You will receive no thanks from me.  My only goal... is your head."
And she walks off.





: "Are you okay, Odessa?...."
Fade out.

It's morning.  I now have two guards outside my bedroom.
"Please relax, sir.  I assure you that no criminals will get past here again."
"Lord Odessa.  Lord Shu has ordered me to stand guard."

I head into the war room!  Basically everyone important is there.





: "Lord Odessa, last night must have been awful for you." I'm not sure Freed will ever meet my eyes again.  -- OH, YOU MEANT LUCIA.  Oh.  Sure, I guess.
[BGM: Tactics]





: "We can't have such laxity!  Tighten our security!!!  Lord Odessa, we've finished preparations for the liberation of Greenhill.  I've divided our forces in half.  General Hauser, Viktor and Flik will go to the Muse-Greenhill border to slow down any enemy forces coming from Muse.  Meanwhile, General Kiba and his son, Klaus, will attack and liberate Greenhill.  Apple will stay here and coordinate communications between the two armies.  If you're ready, Lord Odessa, I'll give the order to deploy."





: "Wait a minute."





: "When you're ready, my lord."






: "I vote that we attack Muse."





: "Lord Odessa.  Let's take back Greenhill!"





: "How could an assassin sneak in like that....."





: "Odessa, that was pretty close yesterday.  But that woman....."





: "We'll kick that Highland Army right out of here!!!"

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 95 + Gantetsu + Georg = 97 / 108; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: Dude, how'd you make friends with Lucia?  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted three times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly four times
- Game Overs: 3 total, but one's a bad ending, so.
- Bathrooms: One offscreen but it clearly exists!

NEXT TIME: Fucking lack of size four, ugh.  Do I follow along with Fliktor, the Windamiers, or Apple?  Apple means I don't have to worry about war battles and I definitely won't need to reset because someone died, but it's also not very interesting to read.  Mind you, the others aren't much fun to play.  ... Not that the Apple one's fun to play, either, since war sequence, but at least Apple's isn't stressful as long as you do it right.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Flip a three-sided coin to choose!

...Who are the Windamiers?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Klaus and Kiba!


----------



## Espeon (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*



Viki said:


> : "Yes, indeed.  According to Apple's intelligence, the Highland Army is gathering in Muse.


I laughed at "Apple's intelligence" because I am a horrible person. I vote for Fliktor but I'm kind of biased in their favour, usually. :D


----------



## surskitty (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

HEY.  Apple is very intelligent!  She just gets flustered under stress.

Conquering Japan is rather addictive.

LAST TIME: HI LUCIA 

I stopped by Luc to check if 97 is the right count.  It isn't: I'm at 99.  I'll go through at some point and work out where the fuckup happened.  [ counts on fingers ] And yeah, that means everyone's accounted for.

[BGM: Tactics]





: "Are you ready, my lord?"





: "Okay, let's go."





: "Very well, my lord.  Please select the army you wish to accompany."





: "I'll wait here." alternatives are 'I'll go with Viktor's group....' or 'I'll go with General Kiba....'





: "Then I shall go with General Kiba.  Apple, you stay here with Lord Odessa."





: "Certainly."
Fade out.

[BGM: standard castle music. ]
Only me, Nanami, Apple, and two soldiers are here.





: [looks around a bit] "It'll get pretty lonely around here with everyone gone, huh."





: "Odessa, the battlefield reports will be coming in soon.  Please try to stay here and wait for them."
[ Nanami joins party ]
[BGM: Tactics]
I run over to the door!
soldiers blocking door: "Wh, where are you going, my lord?  We need you here!!!!!" I NEED TO PEE.
I walk back over to Apple and a messenger bolts in.
messenger: "Excuse me, my lord!  General Hauser has encountered enemies from Muse."
He runs off.
And then back.
messenger: "Excuse me, my lord!  The army from Muse appears to be led by King Jowy Blight, with Generals Culgan and Seed.  They have already begun to attack General Hauser."





 Always pick the cautious one.





: "What should we go, Apple?"





: "General Hauser will prevent enemy reinforcements from reaching Greenhill.  If the enemy advances, fall back.  If they retreat, push tem hard and buy some more time." I do like pushing tem.
messenger: "Understood."
Off they go!
And a messenger.
messenger: "Excuse me, my lord!  General Kiba's unit has encountered Highland defense forces."





 Wow, ruthless.





: "Be mindful..."





: "General Hauser is holding back the reinforcements, so there's no reason to be impatient."
Off they go, and back!  I wonder if it's going so fast because I stop to type.
messenger: "Excuse me, my lord!  A report from Lord Shu, who is with General Kiba's unit: 'The enemy forces are being head by the Fourth Highland Army's commander, Yuber, and the leader of the Karaya tribe, Lucia.  I will take over command of this battle.'  That is all." FUCK YEAH LUCIA
He runs off.





: "Heh, that's just like Shu."
messenger: "Excuse me, my lord.  General Hauser appears to have driven off Highland's reinforcements."





: "Just as I'd expect from General Hauser.  Odessa, you should have gone with him, you could have learned a great deal."





 WOW YOU'RE AN ASSHOLE





: "I suppose you're right."





: "Indeed."
Fade out.
messenger: [runs in] "Excuse me, my lord!  A message from Lord Shu: 'The Highland army has withdrawn from Greenhill, please come at once.'  That is all."





: "Odessa, let's depart for Greenhill as soon as possible."

[ reloads ]
I thought that seemed a little short!  I got "Highland has deployed new units, which continue to fall back and seem to have no will to fight.  We are awaiting instructions." this time










: "Don't call the enemy's bluff."





: "Hmm... The must be planning something.  I'd expect no less from Jowy Blight..."





: ". . . . ."

[BGM: Suspicion]
Cut to right outside Greenhill!  Klaus, Kiba, Teresa, and Shin are there!





: "So, Lord Odessa, you have arrived.  Things aren't going well.  Their defenses have proved much stronger than we anticipated.  We've tried to ram the Greenhill gate, but..."





: "This city's incredibly hard to attack head-on, because of its gate.  That must be why Jowy used the tactics he did...  However, we don't have time for a leisurely siege." Makes it sound like we're going on vacation.





: [steps up] "Lord Odessa, there are many secret passages into and out of Greenhill left over from wars of old.  The passage we took while escaping from Greenhill was one of them.  A small group should be able to sneak inside the city, avoid detection, and open the gate from the inside.  I will show you the way."





: "My lady, that's too dangerous...!"





: "Shin, I am acting mayor of Greenhill.  If I don't fight for my people, who will?  I am going."





: "Lord Odessa, please allow me to come with you."










: "Nope."





: "Shin, please wait here... and believe in Odessa and I!"





: "... I... understand.  Please take care."
Wow, really!
[ Teresa joins convoy ]





: "Then, please select your party members."
Me, Kasumi, Humphrey, Luc, Nanami, and Viki!  And I'm going to head over to our friend in Gregminster and replace Humphrey with him.





: "We can get to the forest passage through here.  Let's hurry, Odessa."

Got another pair of winged boots and another flowing crystal :3

Teleporting back to Greenhill!  [BGM: Imprisoned City]

... Just out of curiosity I try to enter in the main way.  There are a ton of Highland soldiers and they draw their swords at me, so I walk away and don't push my luck.
In through the woods!  No bgm, just birds.

Oh no!  Highland soldiers!  How many actions does it take to wipe the group?  ... Apparently all of my characters who are able to attack do and they don't manage to finish them off in one round, gj everyone.  Well, Kasumi's underleveled, but still gj guys.

The doremi elves this time around drop recipe #34 if you didn't pick up recipe #12 from ... I forget if it's the landsharks in Two River Sewers or the eagle men in the forest of the unicorn.  Very few people are able to get it, but I'm pretty sure this file is one of the exceptions.

More Highlanders!  Eat my giant sticks.






 HELLO LUCIA 8D
[BGM: Sedition, sans opening]





: "I've been waiting for you, Odessa.  And you, woman.  You are Teresa?  I will bring this to a conclusion, here and now!"





: "Y, you're..."





: "I am the daughter of Kinua, chieftain of the Karaya tribe.  My name is Lucia!!!"
BOSS FIGHT!!
Lucia threw some fire spell or another at me, but Viki's natural magic defense protected her.  And then she cast again with her second action and no one dodged.
I briefly consider healing because Lucia beat the shit out of us, but I'm pretty sure she won't live to her next action.  And I'm right!  Barely.  But still right.
[ You got Blue Gate ] FUCK YEAH





: [backs away] "Damn...!!!"





: "Why do you think of us as enemies?"





: "Listen to yourself, woman of Greenhill!!  I never thought I'd hear such words from you!!"





: "What are you talking about?"
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]





: "We, the people of the Karaya, have been caught up in countless foolish wars with you, and have always been oppressed.  And just when some measure of harmony was in sight... Your father Alec and Gordeau of Matilda poisoned my father to death at a peace council.  They assassinated him!  They probably that that since a girl was next in line to be chieftain, they could control us.  A most foolish strategy indeed!  All the Karaya are warriors... men, women, it doesn't matter!" I now just got the strangest craving for Lucia/Franziska von Karma.  I just thought you should know.





: "My father did what...?" Dude, why are you surprised by ANYTHING.





: [walks closer to Lucia] "I understand.  When this war is over, I will investigate your claims.  If they prove true, I swear my father's sin will be acknowledged and you will be compensated.  For now, I ask you to believe in us.  Lord Odessa is different from my father, and from the past rulers of the City-State.  I ask you to watch our struggle and decide for yourself."
Pause.





: ". . . . ." She's on a quest to find a man with six fingers on his left hand.
More of a pause.





: [looks away] "I am defeated.  I cannot stop you..."
She and the other Karayans walk away, though Lucia stops to give us a look.  The music stops, too.





: ". . . . . Let's hurry..."

Another group of Highland soldiers, and then the next one ambushes me from behind.
Oh huh, Nanami's been ballooned.  Also found a toy boat.
Yay, recipe #34!

[BGM: Imprisoned City, and then Quiet Room] I got into Greenhill!

The school's currently empty.
I found a 'Happy Piglet' wandering around next to the school and put it in my inventory.
The dorms are locked :'(
There's a student and a soldier who are working as save points and free healing spots.  :B  Thanks, miss!

[BGM: Suspicion]
DOWN INTO THE CITY PROPER!  Soldiers everywhere who don't seem to like me very much for some reason.  Sheesh, guys, don't you think my Highland accent is charming?  We're totally on the same side here.  I guess.

[BGM: Tension]





: "Lord Odessa, please take care."





 Yuber slowly fades into view with a completely horrible sound.





: "You are Odessa...  Bearer of a True Rune...  An accursed child...  Rule of hatred...  Master of nightmares...  My servant...  I call you forth from your dark realm to wreak havoc and destroy this boy!"
He backs up, the area where he was standing glows darkly, and there is a HORRIBLE NOISE as I hope very strongly the game won't freeze because _it often does here_.  I got lucky today, though.
BONE DRAGON!!  Giant ZOMBIE DRAGON here to kick my ass!  It's immune to lightning and weak to wind.  Thankfully for once I don't have lightning on all my mages.  I only have wind on Luc, and also it's resistant to darkness so Bocchan's not going to save my ass, but Viki's pretty good at what she does when she remembers what she's doing, and Luc has two castings of Shining Wind to help keep me from dying.
This fight is _really fucking hard_ if you're not me and a minmaxer.  ... ... ... Viki.  Viki did you just.  VIKI.





 VIKI WHAT HAVE YOU DONE
WHAT HAVE YOU DONE
omg I can't breathe laughing too hard
VIKI
VIKI YOU
YOU
OMG WHAT

By the time I stop giggling quite so hard, I hit 'auto' just in case and then Odessa kills it.  ... So now I can't breathe from laughing again.
15:26:09 <surskitty> but CLEARLY the only possible interpretation from this chain of events is
15:26:15 <surskitty> viki is secretly conspiring with yuber
15:26:18 <MelB> Haha.
15:26:21 <MelB> write that fanfic
15:26:21 <MelB> now
15:26:24 <surskitty> she waited this long to destroy everything
15:26:31 <surskitty> because she wanted yuber to take the blame

[BGM: Heart-Softening Music whichever is in the ending]
THERE ARE NOW PEOPLE EVERYWHERE
people: "All right!!  We exterminated that one!" Without Viki killing us all or ANYTHING yeah
men: "Look, the Highland soldiers are running away!"





: "My... my power is again inadequate...  Odessa...  Bearer of a True Rune...  You will find it is not easy to extinguish the flames of war..." Yeah, your giant dragon didn't do NEARLY as much damage as my very confused teenage girl.
And he vanishes.
Klaus, Kiba, and Shin walk in.





: "Well done, Lord Odessa." 'Um, Kiba, I think our teleporter might be a Highland spy.'





: "Lady Teresa, you've finally come back to us..."
blue man: "Hey, look!!  Lady Teresa kept her promise, just like I said she would!!"
green man: [hop] "Of course!!"
yellow man: [walks up] "Lady Teresa is back!!  Greenhill is back to normal!!"
men: "Lady Teresa!!!"





: [runs in nervously] "Lord Odessa, a message from Shu.  He requests you return to Sewer Castle as soon as possible."
He leaves.





: "I don't know what this is about, but it seems important.  For now, we'll leave a unit of troops here to protect Greenhill...  Lord Odessa, let's return to the Castle."
[ Kiba joins convoy ]
Fade out.

Walking into the war room~
[BGM: Sedition, sans opening]
Camiklotov, Apple, Shu, Klaus, Hauser, Viktor, and Ridley are there.  Kiba is of course with me.





: "Lord Odessa, bad news!  The Matilda Knights have surrendered to Highland."





: ! "What!  While we were attacking Greenhill...."





: "Yes.  While we were dispatching troops to Greenhill, the Highland Army invaded the Knight's domain with two-thirds of their army." ... Why?





: [steps up] "But Jowy, Culgan and Seed were all there at the border with Muse.  When did they...?" ... Han?





: "The generals were just a decoy.  Almost all of the soldiers headed for Matilda territory.  Very clever....."





: "Leon Silverburg, the strategist, led the Highland Army alone against Matilda.  Gorudo was very quick to make a peace offering."





: "Officially the Knights will stay independent in return for helping Highland, but in effect they've become puppets of Highland." ... Seriously why would they bother?





: [steps up] "Damn that Gorudo!!  Where's his pride as a knight?  How can he let them rub it in their faces like that!!!!"





: "............................."
[BGM: Tactics]





: "Odessa, Shu, let's attack Muse immediately.  Most of the Highland Army is still in Matilda and even if they make it back, they'll be tired from the march."





 I don't give a fuck about Shu's opinion.





: "Let me.... think about it."





: "You're tired from war, but you should decide quickly.  Delay could mean the difference between victory and defeat."

Castle, why are you size three.  Sigh.

Greenhill no longer uses Imprisoned City!  I forget what this is offhand.
In the inn there is a suave man talking to a pissed woman!
MAIRIE: "What?!  What?!  So who's this 'Annallee,' huh?!"





: "N, no, Mairie, you've got it all wrong.  Listen, Annallee is very important to me, but..."
MAIRIE: [turns away] "Ohhhh...  You're terrible, just horrible...  How could you say such things to me!!  'I love you,' 'You're the only one...'"





: [nervous] "Look, I'm telling you, Annallee is like a sister to me..."
MAIRIE: [pissed] "You're sick!  Sick!  Sick!!  You love her like a 'sister', huh?!"










: "Um, did you say 'Annallee?'"





: ! "You know Annallee?  Where is she... is she all right?!"
MAIRIE: [pissed] "Wait a minute, Pico!  You're talking to ME!!"





: [walks over to me] "I see, thank the gods!  She's okay!  I couldn't sleep at night thinking about her being alone."
MAIRIE: [pissed] "Hey, buster, we're having a conversation!!"





: [walks over to her] "Forgive me, Mairie.  I haven't lied to you.  However, Annallee is very important to me.  You're a strong girl.  You'll be able to live without me."
MAIRIE: [jumps, nervous] "W, W, Wait..."





: "So, where's Sewer Castle?  Okay, got it."
[ Pico joined the group! ]
He runs off.
MAIRIE: "Uwaaaahhhh...!"

She goes to the corner.
MAIRIE: "What do you want?!  You're friends with that awful Pico, aren't you!  Hmph!!!"

In the smithy in the school is a blue man.





: "Yo, howya doin'?  Me?  I'm fine, of course!!  I came up with a great idea.  Uhhh, clay, clay...  Huh?  Am I out...?" [ LOOKS AROUND NERVOUSLY ]





: "I don't know what to do...  Looks like I used up all my clay..."

To Forest Village!
I sneak behind some buildings and... "Wha?  You want some of my clay?  Well, there's plenty of it over at my secret spot..."
Fade out.
"Here, this should be enough.  Take it."
[ You got Clay ]






: "Huh?  What's up?  You brought me some clay?  Wow, that's really thoughtful.  Thanks. ... Say, is there anything I can do for you in return?"





: "Join us."





: ? "Hmmm, the Sowston Army, huh?  Okay, I'll do it.  I don't know how much help I'll be to you, but I'll join your cause."
[ Jude joined the group! ]





: "Nice to make your acquaintance, Odessa!"

To the Tinto armour shop!





: "Oh, it's you.  Long time no see.  I've saved some money, so I thought it's about time to go look for Annallee and Pico."










: "If Annallee were here..."





: [ping] "Yeah......"
Fade out.





: "So those two were safe.  Thanks.  What a coincidence that we met." It must be destiny.
[ Alberto joined the group! ]





: "Alright, I'll also hmm...  Sewer Castle?  I'll go there.  It's been a long time since the three of us were together."

To Kuskus!  Viktor is with me.
A blue man is in the smithy.





: "Isn't there a sword out there somewhere that would inspire me?  A sword that would make me say 'Boy I'd like to sharpen that!' Something like the Star Dragon Sword or the Dragon King Sword..."





: [PINGED.  Runs over to Viktor!] "Y, you!  .... that sword!!!!"





: "What is it old man?  Yelling all of a sudden like that......."





: "That sword!  Is that the 'Star Dragon Sword'?"





: "Do you know who I am?"





: "Of course I do.  It is my honor to meet such a legendary sword as yourself.  A sword such as yourself must be able to cut through just about anything."





: "Of course."





: "........................."
Tessai steps up.  Viktor backs up.





: "Lord Star Dragon Sword, please allow me to sharpen you.  It would bring joy back to my work.  I beg of you."





: "Hmm.  What should I do."





: "Cut it out old man.  It's just a junky old sword.  What are you doing, fawning all over it like that."





: "What did you say, Viktor!!!  You dare to call me a junky, old sword!!!"





: "If the scabbard fits, wear it!!!"





: [ POPS OUT, GLOWING AND PISSED] "Why you!!!...."





: [nervously runs up to it] "Please Lord Star Dragon Sword, do not use your great power here.  I beg of you, lord."





: [relaxes] "Hmmm, I guess you're right.  I will spare your life this time, Viktor."





: "Yeah, big talk, tin man."





: "You just don't know when to shut your mouth."





: [walks up to me] "I, ummm.... may I sharpen....  I mean, may I join your group?"





: "Of course."





: "Thank you very much.  I will repay you, I promise."
[ Tessai joined the group! ]





: "You swing me too violently."





: "What?!!!  If I don't thump an enemy hard enough, he won't go down.  It's your fault!  Your fault!!!"





: "Th, thump?  You're such a fool!  You don't 'thump' people with a legendary sword like me...."





: "........................."

THERE we go.  Now THAT is a size four.





 Nanami has her own room now.
The thing next to her bed is described with "It was filled with all sorts of junk \n I brought it from home"
17:16:28 <surskitty> also nanami has training dummies and dumbbells in her room
17:16:40 <surskitty> I guess she will no longer keep everyone awake at night training in the dojo
17:16:48 <surskitty> instead she's training in her room.

She's a dresser "Filled with lots of Chinese herbs..."






 And this is my room now.  It's not as big as Tir's size 3 or 4 room, but it's fancier.





 Nina's next to the giant extraneous statue of myself...
Aww, Hix and Tengaar are on a date in the gardens.





: "This is a lovely place.  I've dreamed of being alone with Hix in a place like this."





: "This kinda place....  It makes me... embarrassed..."

Haha, the lovey-dovey couple has a kid.  Said kid is a tiny-Jowy paletteswap.

To Radat!

[BGM: Theme of Narcissism, Again]





 A certain person with whom we should all be familiar goes ! as his DEAREST FRIEND goes to meet him!





: "! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! Oh Simone!!!!!  I was looking for you, Simone!!!"
They blink at each other and then closer their eyes.  Cimone raises his right arm and waves it dramatically; Vincent goes on his toes and bounces, his right hand doing something or other.





: "Oh, Vincent my friend!!!  It makes my heart soar like an eagle to see your face again.  I'm overflowing with joy."





: "I was worried about you, Simone." They relax, and Simone turns away and lowers his head.  "Hey, what happened?"





: "I'm sorry, Vincent my friend.  I cannot look you in the face..." BUT WHAT ABOUT IN THE CAPE.





: [steps up] "What are you saying, Simone?"





: "The 'Rose Brooch' that you gave me as a sign of our friendship...  I'm afraid I lost it.  Even though Lord Odessa found it for me, I feel as though I betrayed our friendship....."





: [WAGS FINGER] "Non non non, what are you saying, mes amis?  Please look this way."





: [glowers in my direction] "I can't do that, Vincent.  I'm so......"





: "Simone, the 'Rose Brooch' is just a trinket, but our friendship is what is truly precious, non?"





: [turns over, and then they clasp hands and bounce, too fab for hugs] "Vincent.... you....  You are the greatest friend I've ever had...."





: "But of course, Simone."
They turn to me.  Simone raises his arm gesturing to his friend.





: "Vincent, my friend, let me introduce you to my friend, Lord Odessa."





: [bows] "Please to meet you, Lord Odessa.  A friend of Simone is a friend of mine."





: "Vincent, I'm helping out the Sowston Army now.  of course, you could also....."





: "But of course, Simone.  Well Lord Odessa, shall we go.  We walk on the path of honor."
[ Vincent joined the group! ]





: "Vincent, I'll show you around Sewer Castle.  It's just filled with wonderful people."





: "I can't wait to see it."
Off they go!
Long pause.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."

Since I have the recipe for Japanese Stew (HAHA FUCK YOU 8D) I went off to Kobold Village to get the recipe for sandwiches and swore profusely.

To the Cave of the Winds!
Right where the Star Dragon Sword had rested is a man.





: "You........  Not here either.......  Yuber, you bastard......  But he must be close....."





: [slowly walks over to me] "Who are you......  The Sowston Army............  I see.  So you must be Odessa."










: "Did you say Yuber?"





: "Hmmmm........  A devil, a shadow, my arch-nemesis......  Something like that....  I can't describe him exactly."










: "Ummm..... would you come with us........"





: "Hmm, let me think....  My true goal is to find Yuber.....  But while I'm searching, I think I can help you.  Okay, I'll do it."
[ Pesmerga joined the group! ]





: "So would you like my help right away?"





: "Yes please."





: "I understand."

Over in Coronet there is a man.





: "Do you have something to say to me?"





: "Please join our group."





: "Your group?.........  I live by the way of the sword...  I know no other path.  Will you show me your weapon?"





: "Yes."





: "Well, pardon me........." He requires someone in your party to have weapon level 15 or higher.  Mine's only 13, but Pesmerga's is 16.





: "Hmm.....  it is a sharp weapon.  I see you are serious about war.  Your strength also has been forged through hard battle.  I would be pleased to walk along the same path as you, Lord Odessa."
[ Genshu joined the group! ]





: "Well then, I will return to Sewer Castle."

To the Tinto mines!





: "Sorry.  I'm not taking any apprentices at the moment."





: "Please join me."





: "Hmmm...  The Sowston Army...  I hear that my arch rival, Crowley, is out in the world.  Maybe the time has come.  More than anything else I'd like a place to test my abilities.  OK, Odessa.  The great sorcerer Mazus will be your ally!!!!!  You should be thankful!!!" * Mathers is now known as Shaymin
[ Mazus joined the group! ]





: "Well them, let's go out into the world, it's been a long time.  First, let's get some practice."
He teleports off.






 Oh, there we fucking go.  Abizboah's in the middle.
[ The 'Hearing Crystal' is shining ]





: [ Hold up the Crystal ]
A giant blue octopus surfaces.





: "GFRAW GFRAWRRRR, GFRAWRRRRR"





: [ Use the Crystal ]





: "GRRRROOAAANNN!!!!!"
[ Abizboah joined the group! ]
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 99 + Pico + Jude + Alberto + Tessai + Vincent de Boule + Pesmerga + Genshu + Mazus + Abizboah = ~*~108 / 108~*~; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: Dude, how'd you make friends with Lucia?  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted three times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly four times
- Game Overs: 3 total, but one's a bad ending, so.
- Bathrooms: One offscreen but it clearly exists!

NEXT TIME: TO MUSE!!!


----------



## surskitty (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Conquering Japan remains addictive.

LAST TIME: FUCK YEAH 108






 Eat my tablet.

To the war room!  Camiklotov, Apple, Shu, Kiba, Klaus, Hauser, Viktor, and Ridley are there.  Apple's in one of the spots Shu's usually in, mainly because talking to her triggers the cutscene this time around.
[BGM: Tactics]





: "Have you made up your mind?"





: "You're right.  Let's go to Muse." Oh, good, I never ask Shu for his opinion.





: "Shu.........." Oh, goddammit, I _liked_ not checking with the Guy With a Dick to ask if doing the bloody obvious is okay.





: "....................  Yes.....  I think it's worth a try."





: "Odessa will be general, with Hauser as his lieutenant.  Your strategist will be Apple with Klaus as her second-in-command.  With that as your base, it should be easy to attack Muse.  General Kiba and I will stay here.  After all, if this place falls, the Sowston Army will have nowhere to come back to."





: [walks over to her] "Apple.  Every lie contains truth, and every truth contains a lie....  Remember that." That was really fucking relevant there.





: "Y... Yes.... Shu...."
Fade out.

Cut to Fliktor watching most of the soldiers walk out.





: "How much longer is it gonna last.... this war......"  About [ counts on fingers ] six more updates?





: "Ha ha ha ha ha!  Are you sick of it?"





: "I guess so.  But I've got to see it through to the end.  What kind of an answer is this country going to get from them?"  We will crush them under the Shu of oppression, and then go get cakes.  ... wait, wrong protag.





: "Of course.  But it's all I've got." ... What?
Fade out.

[BGM: Quiet Room]
Cut to ... Greenhill?  ... Actually, Greenhill makes perfect sense.  I just tend to think of Greenhill as between Matilda and Two River, but it does border Muse.
Me, Nanami, Shin, Teresa, Klaus, and Apple are in the dorm building.
woman: "Please, Lady Teresa, use this."





: "Thank you."





 The woman walks off.





: "Originally Greenhill had almost no military force.  Instead of fighting, we used hidden places like this.  But the townspeople cooperate with us as much as they can."





: "Lord Odessa, It's going to take some time to rest the men and work on the details of our strategy.  You should get some rest, too."  This is my interpretation of our strategy: use our overwhelming military might to crush Muse.  Oh, and have Viktor draw really terrible porn of Jowy to use as banners to demoralise the enemy.  Terrible by Viktor standards, even.  Fuck, someone draw it.





: "Hurray!  Let's walk around a little.  Last time, the Highland soldiers were everywhere and there were places I couldn't see." I probably still have my Highland soldier costume in my inventory.
[ Nanami joins party ]
[ checks if I have the soldier costume ] I don't :'(  I just have some flint -- you can have up to three, though I only have one, so I guess I'm not super prepared -- and a Suiko Map and the Blinking Mirror.






: "Some Highland soldiers may remain out there, so please be careful."  Dude, I can beat a bone dragon to redeath without assistance.  I _did_.





: "Even after so much has happened... I am glad to return to Greenhill."





: "Lord Odessa, this town has finally settled down.  Speaking of settling...  Since I'll probably never return to Highland, this wouldn't be a bad place to live..." 8(

I step outside and Nanami backs up!!  Oh, and I look up the freed Greenhill bgm: Freedom Again.





: "It can't be!  It's her!!!!"





 Quick pan up to Lucia running through the school!
[BGM: Pursuit]





: "Odessa, let's go after her!  That's the one!  The one that attacked Odessa!!!"





 HA, CORNERED -- wait
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]





: ! "Jo... Jo... Jowy!!!"





: "Thank you, Lady Lucia.  You can go home now."





: [steps up] "Forgive me, sir, but I'd like to stay to protect you."





: "Sorry....."





: "Jowy, why....  Why are you here...." I think he is on to our Clever Scheme.





: [slowly walks up to me] "Nanami.....  Odessa, as your friend, I have a request.  Quit as leader of the Sowston Army and run away somewhere.  I... I don't want to fight you." ... ... ... Wanna be my 109th star of destiny.





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: [ dots. ]





: [JUMPS, FREAKING OUT] "Why?  Why must you fight?" She appears to be talking to Jowy here, actually.  
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "I'm sorry....  I can't."





: "Why.......  There's no reason for you to be the leader of the Sowston Army......" ALLOW ME TO INTRODUCE YOU TO _MY COMPLETED TABLET_.  YOU KNOW WHAT THAT TABLET MEANS?  IT MEANS I AM THE LEADER OF A RAGTAG BAND OF HEROES.  IT ALSO MEANS YOU SHOULD PROBABLY JUST GIVE UP.





: [runs over] "But, but, Odessa is......"





: "I know!  I've got it!  Jowy can leave Highland...." Jillia would make an awesome leader.





: "I can't do that...." 





: "................. I see.....  so that's how it is....  Just as I can't turn back, you can't turn back either....  Too much time has passed..... Neither of us can go back.... to the way things were....." I still don't see any reason why you can't roll over.  Also, gee, Jowy, who was it with those 'assassination attempts'?





: "Hey,.... Hey Jowy...  You're King of Highland, right?  So you can stop the war and take your troops out of Muse.  That will end this.  Right?  So that'll solve that." She, uh.  She has a point.





: "That..... that won't work.  Nanami......." I'm still waiting for you to explain.





: "Why!  Why!!"





 Team Rune of Beginning raises their right hands.





 And just sort of.  Glow at each other for a few seconds.  Nanami jumps.





: "Wa Wa Wa Wa Wa Wa Wa Wa!!!!" Uh, Nanami, stop taking cues from Viki.





: "Odessa.......  Ever since we got these runes on our hands, we were destined to fight each other.  But even if that's our destiny, I'd still like to think that we each gained something from this."  '[ thinks for a bit. ] Well, Mr Tall, Dark-type, and Angsty _is_ pretty cute.'
They lower their hands, and Jowy turns away.





: "Odessa, as King of Highland, I'm going to fight to bring a new order to this land."  Uh ... huh ....
And he slowly starts to walk away.





: "Goodbye.....  Odessa, Nanami."





: [runs up to him, but is stopped by Lucia] "Wait!!  Wait!!!  It can still be like it used to be!!!  We can still be together!  Please!"





: "To protect the King, I can't let you pass here."





: [JUMPS, UPSET] "No!  No!  No!  No!!!"
Fade out.

We're still in the woods.  No music, just birds.





: "Oh.......  He's gone.......  Why...... Why......... ..................... Should we go back..... Odessa."

I wander around Greenhill a bit and get a silver hammer and a rage crystal.





: "Hey, hey, Odessa, shouldn't we be getting back to where Apple is?" ... I GUESS.

I step into the dorms~  Fliktor and Apple and Klaus are there.





: "Odessa, preparations are complete.  We can leave anytime."










: "Okay.  Let's go."





: "Very well.  Let's go."





: "Okay!!!  Let's take them!!!"





: "..........................."






 FAITO





: "I see it!!  It's Muse!!!!" NO.  REALLY!?





: "Feels like years since I've been here."





: "It's strange that we haven't met any enemy resistance yet.  Don't drop your guard."





: "I'm counting on you, Lady Lucia"





: "My King......  By my word....  We shall cleanse ourselves of the stain of defeat!!!!  Everyone, listen!!  Remember your oath as warriors.  Our survival as a tribe depends on this!"
KARAYA TRIBE: "Attack!!  In the name of the Karaya, we musn't lose!!!"
[ START BATTLE ]
Wow okay my units are fucked.  I'm not sure what happened here, actually, wtf.  ... Aaaand Apple doesn't want to let me fix them.  Okay wow there is no way they were this bad last time I fiddled with them.
At least Ridley is still as much of a master of destruction as he should be.
Haha, Ridley is kicking Lucia's ass.






: "Lord Jowy, preparations are complete.  We can withdraw anytime." ... oh FUCK.





: "Not yet....  Give the signal for Lady Lucia's company to retreat."





: "Let's not lose our chance for victory." ... no, really, oh FUCK.





: "The frontier people's army will strike first.  If we can earn some time...."





: "Hurry, give the signal!!!" I'd go like 'you're a nice guy' here but this freaking _bodes_.





: "To achieve ultimate victory, we must not sacrifice large gains for small ones.  Lady Lucia understands this."





: "........................ You're right.  Let's withdraw."





: "Understood"
THEY DO.
KARAYA TRIBE: "Commander!!  The Royal Army is retreating!!!!"
KARAYA: "I know!!  It's enough if we can buy some time."
KARAYA TRIBE: "Once I foolishly thought you were only a pretty face, but now I see you have the strength of your father.  I'll follow you anywhere!"





: "Listen to me!!!  You cannot die!!!!  For the future of Karaya!!!!!"

Ow she just kicked Hauser's ass.  And then she hurt Ridley but Ridley finished her off.





: "For the future of the Karaya!"
KARAYA TRIBE: "Lady Lucia!!!  We'll take care of this!  You must flee!!"





: "........ I'm sorry, Beechum." Beecham is this guy.  Apparently sometime during this game he takes up bonsai.  The more you know.
[ Victory ] \o/

[BGM: Sedition sans opening]





 Cut to right outside Muse.  I, Viktor, Hauser, Klaus, Apple, and a bunch of soldiers are there.  Jess probably would be if he wasn't missable.





: "He he he he.  They ran away with their tails tucked between their legs!!"





: "Is that right?  Something seems odd...."





: "I think you might be right...."





: "You're the worrying type too.  Huh, Klaus?"





: "........................."





: [turns towards Muse] "Well, let's enter Muse and take a look."





: "Be careful.  here might still be some Highland soldiers lurking around."





: "I know."
[ Viktor convoy joins party ] I stick him in my actual party :|b





: "Lord Odessa.  Please choose your remaining party members."
Thankfully, my party hasn't emptied for a while, so I still have the protags.  I kick out Pesmerga for Luc, though.  Sierra would have also made sense.

I step inside Muse!





: "It's really quiet here....  Maybe they're all at a ceremony or something like Miklotov said....." wait what.
There's a State Soldier next to the town hall.
STATE SOLDIER: "Lord Odessa.....?"





: "What is it?"
STATE SOLDIER: "No I.... thought I saw something inside... like a shadow moving maybe......."





: "Hmmm.  What should we do?  Do you want to go inside?  Our strategist put one nail in, but......... I just can't leave this kind of thing alone."
In we go.

[BGM: Suspicion]
STATE SOLDIER: "A... a monster!"
A soldier runs past us!
STATE SOLDIER: "H... H.... Help!!!!"
And that guy bolts past too.





 Pan up to -- AW SHIT.  GIANT GOLD WOLF DEMONS GIANT GOLD WOLF DEMONS _WHO IN THE HELLS THOUGHT USING TRUE RUNES IS A GOOD IDEA_ wait, does that mean I could ask bocchan to devour the souls of my enemies.  That's fair in response, right?  You use a true rune; we use a true rune ... totally fair.  (Well, excepting that the only true runes I have in my army are Soul Eater, Bright Shield, Moon, and Wind -- actually, wait, Dunan has more than Highland, why would Highland want to open that can of worms first.)





: "What is it!!!!!!!"
The wolf howls!  BOSS FIGHT.  It's, uh, about ten feet tall at the shoulder.  It is also _really fucking fast_.  Pity it died in one round, haha minmaxing.  I didn't even Judgement it.  Elza and Nash try shooting one between the eyes repeatedly in Suikogaiden 1 chapter 3 and it doesn't give a shit.





: "What the hell is this thing?...."
STATE SOLDIER: "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!" That one's outside btw.





: "W... what?"
We step out!





: "What's this......"













 All over Muse, my soldiers are Very Fucked.





: "Damn!!!  Let's run!!!!!!"

I try to save my soldiers because I'm a nice person but 1. I have to fight the wolves 2. the wolves apparently respawn.

I run out!  Luc, Apple, Hauser, and Klaus are at the gate.





: "Are you okay, Odessa?"





: "Yes, I'm fine.  But what's that?" You're not Odessa, buttmunch.





: "That family.... they're servants of the 'Beast Rune'." He is talking about the Blights.





: "'Beast Rune'?"





: "Yes, I heard it was passed down from High Priest Sasarai to the Blight Clan when Highland divided from the Holy Kingdom of Harmonia.  They've become servants... slaves to that rune." Luc, I don't think Sasarai did something that happened 150ish years before he was born.  I also don't think that's Sasarai's title.  Do you mean Hikusaak?  (This fuck-up's in the Japanese, too.  See?  Well, okay, you probably don't see, but trust me on this.)  You should probably keep your brother and your original straight in your head, dude.





: "So....  Luca Blight sacrificed all the people of Muse...." WOW REALLY





: "So that thing really does exist, eh.  The 'Beast Rune' can only be awakened with a blood sacrifice." Charming.  So, what, that's three runes we know of?  Soul Eater, Moon Rune, Beast Rune... and I suppose the Rune of Punishment requires a blood sacrifice after being used.  Oh, and Beginning.  So that's five!





: "And what happens if it wakes up?"





: "Well....  If it's been woken up, I guess it might manifest itself as a huge, bloodthirsty demon....  But I think the rune itself was carried off somewhere.  I don't sense its power anymore." It's nice to know you care.





: "Lord Odessa!!!  Lord Odessa!!!!  It's terrible!!!!  Those Highland soldiers are back!" [ BOLTS IN. ]





: "Damn!!  What's going on now!!!"





: "It looks like they were waiting for this moment......." The moment ... when Luc does something useful.





: "Ha ha, They're attacking from the north and east.  We'll have to escape to the west." No, north to Highland!"





: "Okay.... let's hurry." I'm sure Luc will be useful any moment now.





: "Wait!  It's a trick!  They're attacking in small numbers?....  I bet soldiers are lying in ambush to the west and south.  General Hauser, get your troops together and attack north.  Thrust right into the center of the attackers and then retreat.  There won't be any soldiers waiting to ambush you there."  APPLE BEING USEFUL





: "I understand."





: "Hurry and get away, Odessa."





: "...................."
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: ~*~108 / 108~*~; also four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points:  You're an asshole.  Hell, you are, at the moment, _goatse_.  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted three times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly four times
- Game Overs: 3 total, not for lack of trying.
- Bathrooms: One offscreen but it clearly exists!

NEXT TIME: Um.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

I see that broken image tags by the by the wolves you have thar


----------



## surskitty (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

This is the worst update ever.

LAST TIME: FRIENDLY NEIGHBORHOOD DEMON-SUMMONING ... does that mean we can do some friendly neighbourhood feeding things to bocchan's rune?

I'm not sure why I cut it off where I did last time.  :|a  Just gonna be yet another thing I adjust for the DW version once I et around to doing those again.

Cut to castle~!  We're a bit before Luc's spot.





: "Lord Odessa.  I'm glad you're safe."





: "But now we're in trouble...  We couldn't retake Muse...  Now we're out of options..."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [steps up] "I'm sure we'll have plenty of good ideas by tomorrow.  Don't worry too much, Odessa, get some good food and rest."





: [to Viktor:] "You always do."
Fade out.

Ladida, to bed!  Or ... not.  Okay, where to...





 ! Kiba is going into Shu's room!





: "You wanted to see me, Lord Shu?"
The music stops as Shu walks out from behind his desk and over to the side Kiba's on.  [BGM: Heart-Softening Music whichever is in the ending]





: "General Kiba...  I have a great favor to ask of you."





: [pause] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . I'm listening."





: "The next battle will most likely determine the outcome of the war.  If we hope to win, we're going to have to take a gamble."





: "It will be a hard battle..."





: "Highland and the Sowston Army continue to glare at each other across the divide of the great lake.  And although the Matilda Knightdom has surrendered, the area is still unstable and the Highland Army can't pull their forces away."





: "You're saying that even if we take the gamble, we can't defeat Matilda....?  So then, what do you..."





: [long pause] "I want you to take a regiment to attack Victor's old fort east of Muse.  Eveen if Highland realizes it's a decoy, they'll have to divide their army to defend the Highland Kingdom from you.  They'll probably call upon Leon Silverburg to do it..."





: [long pause] ". . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [steps away, facing the wall, and thinks for a while, before turning back:] "Lord Shu, since my defeat, I feel I've lost my place in this world.  But when I see Lord Odessa...  See him charm these people and transcend this war...  It may be inappropriate for a general, but it makes me believe in miracles."





: [pause] "Lord Shu, I don't need your men.  The soldiers who have followed me from Highland will be enough."
Long pause.





: "Thank you...  General Kiba."





: "Lord Shu, it is not like you to bow to the likes of me.  Please take care of my son.  Under your tutelage, he will become a brilliant strategist." :(  This sequence is making me sad on many levels.
Kiba walks out, and fade out.

I go in to talk to Shu!
[BGM: still Heart Softening Music]





: "Lord Odessa.  I've formed a new strategy.  This fight will be the decisive battle between the Sowston Army and Highland.  The forces behind this war are about to reach their limits.  The winners will win everything, the losers will lose everything.  Both the State and Highland will be betting their existence on this battle.  You have two choices.  One is to stay the course.  This is the easy road, but it is the path to defeat.  The other is to fight for victory for all.  This is a thorny path, but is the path of Kings." ... I'm pretty sure we're trying to become a _republic_ not a _monarchy_.





: "I await your decision, Lord Odessa."










: "I can't...  Not yet..."





: "The people who have joined the Sowston Army have many reasons for fighting... But don't forget that they share a belief in you.  Talk to me when you have decided."

IF YOU DO NOT HAVE 108 STARS OF DESTINY, _NOW IS THE TIME._  THIS IS YOUR CUTOFF.  I HAVE IT RIGHT HERE.






: "Have you made your decision, Lord Odessa?"





: "We'll fight..."





: "I understand.  Assemble everyone in the meeting room."
Fade out.

[BGM: Tactics]





 Cut to the war room!  Basically everyone plot in there.  On the top row are Klaus, Kiba, Fliktor, Nanami, me, Shu, Apple, Ridley, and Hauser.  Down on the lower level are Leona, Fitcher, Eilie, Rina, Bolgan, Freed, Luc, Barbara, Tsai, Shin, Teresa, Nina, Camiklotov, Chaco, Sheena, Kahn, Sierra, Lo Wen, Marlowe, Koyu, Huan, Gijimu, Tai Ho, Yam Koo, Kasumi, Gengen, Gabocha, Gadget, and Mukumuku.





: [steps up] "Listen carefully, everyone.  Now that Highland has taken Matilda, their army numbers 55,000 men.  Ours is a mere 25,000 or so."





: "If we meet them head on, we will likely be crushed."





: "So we have split our army.  General Kiba's troops will head east of Muse, outside of the Highland Kingdom.  Highland will split their army to keep him from getting too close.  That is when the rest of our army will attack Matilda."





: "Then it will be closer to 30,000 vs 20,000..."





: "This is a gamble.  And since we are risking everything, it's a big gamble.  But if we don't risk our lives, we can't win this war.  This will be the fiercest battle yet, and anyone unwilling to die should leave now.  You will not be pursued.  No one will blame you." We will, however, graffiti SO AND SO IS A LOSER on every wall.
Everyone runs around talking to each other, but of course no one leaves because they are stars of fucking destiny.





: [walks up to us] "We're all ready to die if need be."





: [steps up] "We can't give up now!  We'll all be laughed at!" Damn fucking right.





: [steps up] "Any craftsman would be ashamed to begin a job and not finish it!"





: [boing boing] "Then let's go!!  We will show them the might of the Kobolds!" Everywon needs to see that >D





: [steps up] "We didn't come this far to not see things through to the end!" Fuck off.





: "You always say stuff like that."





: [steps up, alongside Shin] "We will fight!  For everyone!  For ourselves!" For a hard-boiled egg!





: [backs up] "I... Uh...  Ummm..."





: [SHOVES HIM INTO LEONA] "What are you saying?  We've come too far to run away!  Isn't that right, Odessa?" [steps up]





: [steps up] "That's right!  We've known Odessa for a long time.  We must lend him our strength now." I'm still picturing her bursting into Lenankamp and beating the shit out of Scarlet Moon soldiers.





: [boing boing] "Let's go!!  Odessa!!!"





: [steps up] "There's no way Wingers are gonna lose to humans, Odessa!"





: [walks up] "Lord Odessa, we will protect you with the pride of the Kobolds and the pride of the people of Two River City!" That and 200 potch would get me an ice cream.





: [steps up] "It is a soldier's duty to follow orders."





: "Lord Odessa, I have already given my life to you.  You may use it as you please!  Hahahahahahahahahaha!" It's funny because he's already been asked to go on a suicide mission.





: [steps up] "Lord Odessa..." I wonder if Klaus knows.





: "Mr... Odessa..."





: [runs up] "Let's do it, Odessa!  It'll be okay.  I promise.  We'll win.  I know it."
I slowly look at everyone.  Particularly Shu.
And eventually ...





 WHICH OPTION DO I PICK





: "Everyone, loan me your strength!" I promise I'll give it back!
Everyone jumps around and cheers!!





: "Yaayyy!!!!  Of course!!!!!"
! I go ! as LEKNAAT TELEPORTS IN.  WHO IS SURPRISED!?!





: "Odessa...  You have assembled many heroes around you..." 'Also some losers, but I expected as much.'  I totally should've put bocchan in my party for this.





: "The Bright Shield on your right hand and the Black Sword Jowy holds are the two aspects of the 'Rune of Beginning'.  Power to decide this war.  Cold, uncompromising power." You remind me of a babe.





: "The 108 Stars of Destiny and the bearer of the Bright Shield Rune have now been assembled  This is proof of his right.  The Bright Shield Rune's seal may now be broken.  Odessa... your right hand."
I step up!





: "May the thoughts of the 108 Stars be as one and grant Odessa new power." DANCE, MAGIC.
It goes dark and I glow!  And then I make a rune tingy noise and glow like Bright Shield and lighting returns to normal.





: "Now you can use the full power of this Rune.  Odessa, may you always stride with honor upon the path you tread." I feel compassion when I'm with you.
And she teleports out bluely.





: "It's time to get ready.  Everything is riding on this battle, so leave nothing to regret!!!"
Cheering, and fade out!

No music!  I am in my room.  Nanami jumps.





: "Odessa!  Wake up!  It looks like General Kiba's army is getting ready to leave!  Come on, we have to see them off!"
[ Nanami joins party ]
Fade out as I walk out.

I automatically walk over to where Klaus and Kiba are talking near the entrance.
[BGM: Tactics]





: "Lord Odessa...  We've made it a long way.  I promise we'll win this one too.  Well, we must depart, my lord.  Good fortune to you." Ha.  Ha ha.  Ha ha ha.
Kiba starts to walk off, but Klaus stops him.





: "Good fortune to you too...  Father..." If you investigate Klaus enough times, Richmond mentions 'He's worried that his dad drinks so much, he'll ruin his liver.'  I made a sad face.





: "Klaus, serve Lord Odessa with honor."





: "I will..." Klaus is genre-savvy enough to know what's up even if Kiba hasn't told him :(





: "I've always been proud of you, my son."





: "No, Father...  it's I who am proud to have you as my father." So polite.
And Kiba walks off, looks at his soldiers, and leaves.
Fade out.

Music's back to castle things, Nanami and I are standing near Klaus.





: "There they go...  We can win...  I know it..."





: "Yes...  We can win this battle...  We must win this battle...  Well, Shu should be waiting.  Let's go to the meeting room."
Klaus walks off.

I do some sharpening and, um, move some equipment around.  To, um.  To get anything irreplaceable off ... someone.  Um.  I have so many feelings.

Hee, Lo Wen is in the bar with her buddies.





: "A kid shouldn't be hanging around here." This is MY CASTLE.

I head into the war room!  Apple, Shu, Ridley, Teresa, Chaco, Fliktor, Klaus, Tsai, and Hauser are there.
[BGM: Tactics]





: "Lord Odessa, preparations are proceeding.  First we'll go through Greenhill, and then to Matilda."










: "Wait...  Just a minute..."





: "C'mon, Odessa just when we're all pumped and ready to go!"






: "Are you ready, Lord Odessa?"





: "Let's move out."





: "Let's go!  To claim our victory!!!"





: "Let's get 'em!  Yar!!!"
Fade out!










: "Matilda is just ahead."





: "If the enemy is going to show up, this would be the place..."
They all pop up!  Matilda's white knights and Highland are separate factions.





: "Just as I thought.  Leon Silverburg isn't here."





: "So it was a decoy.....  Troops, encircle them, and attack!  If we can rout the Sowston Army here, it's as good as won."





: "Aha!  Here they are!  It looks like they're out in full force...  Mobilize and crush them like the vermin they are!" Seed calls people nezumi a lot.





: "Advance and encircle the enemy!"





: "Advance, Knights!  Fight for us now and you'll be rewarded handsomely."
[ START BATTLE ]

Hm, Culgan's not here.  Jowy's unit's stats are much lower than Seed's, even though Jowy of course has the standard.
Thank you, Jess, for saving Kasumi's ass as she offs some Highland archers!
Ugh, wow, we're rolling shittily.  --- And then Mathers accidentally wounded Miklotov, whoops, reloading.
Okay, rolling much better this time around.
Ow, Viktor got hurt but he took down his attacker.  Gilbert just offed some Matilda Knights ... and Yuber finished off Viktor's unit.  No wounding, though, so going with it.






: "Give Culgan's Army the signal." ... Ah.  I thought that was weird.





: [pops up behind us] "All troops attack!  Divide and slaughter!"
HAHAHA AYDA -- nevermind thought she killed Gorudo.  Ayda took down a knights unit and got damaged herself.
--
Did
Did Ridley just --
NO.  _Jowy_ crit him.
MESSENGER: "I have a report!!!  Ridley's unit was attacked by the enemy!"
Ridley was wounded!  But he's okay.  I'll roll with it.

Jess just saved Kasumi's ass from Yuber.






: "More enemies have appeared...  At this rate..."





: "I anticipated this.  Time to give our own signal."
REINFORCEMENTS: [appear north of Jowy] "It's time!!!  Attack!!!!!!"
REINFORCEMENTS: "Go!!!  Go!!!"





: "What!?  Reinforcements...!?"





: "We've been outmaneuvered...  But we can still save our troops if we order Culgan to pull back before he's surrounded.  Then we'll have all our forces retreat."





: "That's the signal...  Retreat!!!"
THEY DO.
[ Victory ]






 Cut to us on the Matilda side of the border.  No music.





: "It looks like they're retreating.  But who's army was that?"
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music, not the ending one]





: [walks in] "Was that good, Mr. Shu?" ... Hee.
EVERYONE JUMPS.





: "Excellent."





: "Barbara!!!  And..."





: [also walks in] "You're working us too hard, Shu!  To make us come all this way..."





: "I apologize.  But you did perform admirably.  Your task is done, so please return to the castle."
Alex and Hilda also walk in.





: "I was a little scared...  But it was quite fun, too."





: "Pah!  There's nothing to be scared of with me around!"  Riiiiiiiight.





: [sweatdrop] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Lord Odessa, we should also return to Greenhill to rest up for the next round."
We do!






: "Lord Odessa, we've been waiting for you."
[BGM: Tactics]





: "I will now explain our strategy for taking Rockaxe Castle.  Lords Ridley, Hauser, and Teresa will assemble their armies and deploy immediately.  When the enemy appears, I want you to do your best to lure them away from Rockaxe Castle."





: "Yes sir."





: "Hmm."





: "When the enemy takes the bait, Lord Odessa will covertly lead a small army into Rockaxe Castle." Let me guess: six people.





: "What do you mean, 'covertly'?" ... Yeah!  I wanted to spraypaint NANAMI WAS HERE; GORUDO IS A LOSER on the walls!  ... I just made myself sad.





: "During the last battle, some of the former Matilda Knights entered the castle posing as Gorudo's men.  On our signal, they will open the gates to let you in." :3





: [boingboingboing] "And then?  And then?"





: "Lord Odessa will enter the castle, ascend to the top floor, and burn down the enemy flag and replace it with one of ours."





: "What's the point of burning down one flag?"





: "The Highland Army has over-extended themselves.  They have taken the Knightdom by force, but their control over them is weak.  They'll think the castle has fallen, and the knights will give up.  The tide of the battle will then turn in our direction."





: "If we fail..."





: "Then Ridley, Hauser and Teresa will have nowhere to run, and their armies will be slaughtered.  The rest of the Sowston Army will fall shortly thereafter.  Lord Odessa, everything is riding on you.  Select the party members to join in your invasion of Rockaxe Castle."





: "Of course you'll take me, right?" D8 *D8* *D8*










: "It's too dangerous."





: "No, no, no way!  That's a lie!"





: "It's too dangerous."





: "I can't believe you said that!  Now listen to your big sister!" I love Nanami so much.





: "It's too dangerous."





: "There's no way I'm letting you go alone!  I'll follow no matter what, 'cause I have to protect you, Odessa."
[ Nanami joins party ]





: "Then select the other members."
I settle on Kasumi and Camiklotov.





: "Lord Odessa, are you ready to go?"










: "Give me a minute..."





: "Lord Odessa, I'm counting on you.  The destiny of the entire Sowston Army is in your hands."






: "Okay.  Let's go."





: "Then let's get going."

[BGM: The King's March]
Cut to Rockaxe!  The gate slowly gets drawn up with a clinkerclinkerclinkerclinker noise, and Seed and Culgan walk out, followed by Highland soldiers and white knights!





: "Tch...  Persistent bastards."





: "But if we can get them to overextend themselves now, we can take them easily next time."





: "Okay, let's go!  Hurry up, Matilda Knights!"
They run off and close the gate!  We pop out of the woods.





: "All right, give the signal." [ WHISTLES ]
Door goes back up and two white knights come out.





: "Okay, you guys head in there, and do your best to avoid detection."
STATE SOLDIER: "Yes sir!!!"
Everybody generic runs in!





: "Lord Odessa, there isn't much time left.  If the enemy returns before the flag is destroyed, the Sowston Army's fate is sealed.  We'll follow when it's safe, Lord Odessa, but please find the flag as quickly as possible!"





: "We know, we know, already!  It'll be fine, okay?  After all, Nanami's on the job, right?  Let's go!  Move it!  Move it!"
I run in!  A state soldier runs up to Shu.  "A message from General Kiba!!!"





: "Read it."
messenger: "Y... Yes sir.  After arriving at the fort, General Kiba engaged in combat with Leon Silverburg..."
Fade out.

[BGM: Requiem of Grief]
Cut to the mercenary fort in greyscale!





: "Stand your ground!!!  Don't flinch!!!!!  Every minute we hold out brings us closer to a victory for Lord Odessa!  A victory for the Sowston Army!!!"
Cut back to Shu et al.
messenger: "... During the baattle, both Silverburg and General Kiba were mortally wounded..." Ummm.  No?  Leon is fine.  There is no mention of Leon in the japanese.  Where the fuck are you getting Leon?
Long pause.





: "I see..."





: "Father..."
Fade out.

[BGM: Prideful Saraband]
The Blue and Red Knights who led me in found a secret passage for me!
BLUE KNIGHT: "We'll lure away the enemy's front line.  That's your chance to go."
RED KNIGHT: "Be careful."

I have a question: why is Rockaxe castle filled with cockatrices and shit like that?
Oh no, Highland soldiers!





 Ooh, pretty.

Holy fuck protag did you just crit for 2k.  O ... kay then.

I just found an earth shield.  It's anti-bat.  What does that mean?  I give it to Camus because -- well, for one, Miklotov apparently doesn't use shields, but I figure he's more likely to be besieged by bats.  Or at least by a horny Sierra.  By which I mean a Sierra.

... why did the matilda knights have a gold collar in a chest in the barracks ...






 Hello, conspicuous save point.  I hate you.  You're a fuckhead.

I get to the stairs nearby and ...





: "We should be quite close."
WHITE KNIGHT: "Don't let them get away!!!"





: "I will show them the power of a true Knight!  Lord Odessa, Lady Nanami, leave them to me!"





: "Okay, good, let's go!  Come on, Odessa!  Be careful, everyone!!!"





: "Please be careful!!!"

[ swaps Miklotov ...]





: "I'll do what I can here...  You two, try to take the flag..."

Fade out and --!

We walk upstairs and Nanami looks at me.





: "It's a bit... too quiet...  Let's hurry, Odessa."






 No music.





: "Heh... Heh...  We made it...  But it wasn't easy.  Well, let's get this over with!!!" LET'S NOT.





: [from offscreen] "What are you looking for, Odessa?"
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]
PAN OVER TO JOWY.





: "Jowy!!"
Jowy walks over; Nanami runs to meet him; I walk.  Nanami stands at 1/4 position.





: "Odessa, Nanami...  I don't know what you're doing here, but I won't let you pass..."
Jowy draws his sword.  Nanami raises her arms and starts waving them a lot.





: "J... Jowy!!!  No!!!  Don't do this!!!"










: "I don't want to fight you..."





: "That's right!  Why, why!?  Why do you have to fight!?"





: [lowers head] "Because it's fate...  That's got to be the answer...  Odessa, there are many people who are counting on you...  To the Sowston Army, you represent hope itself...  But I to...  I too have people who need me.  People who believe in me." Dude, I think if you said to Jillia, "Hey, Jillia!  Want to change your name and flee the country?" she'd go "That sounds like fun."  Seed and Culgan would require a bit more persuading, but you could still manage.





: [SHAKES HEAD VEHEMENTLY] "No, no way!  That's not true!!!  I don't believe in destiny!  And Genkaku didn't either!!!  It's all just a load of crap!!!" [stands up straighter] "If that's...  If that's the reason the Sowston Army must fight Highland..." [lowers head] "If that's the reason why Odessa and Jowy have to fight..."





: "This land...  Our home...  It's not big enough for both Highland and the City-State...  That fact is what lead to all this fighting, all this sadness.  I began to realize that the day of the State meeting in Jowston.  I saw the State, established so its members could co-exist in peace, was itself a maelstrom of discord, jealousy, and antagonism.  I will establish one mighty nation in this land, one with nothing to do with Highland or the State.  A single powerful nation, born of force and wielding force...  That's the one and only way of freeing this land from war..." Are you going to use the Beast Rune for that.










: [dots]
Nanami looks up.





: "The time for talk is over.  Now we have to settle this..."
Jowy steps forward, holding his sword.  Nanami backs up behind me.





: "Ooooooh......"





 Pan over to OUR BEST FRIEND.  His assistants with the fucked up palettes have crossbows.





: "Ha ha ha!  What good fortune to walk in and find the two of you fighting.  Now I can kill you both and take this land for Matilda!  I can take everything!  Okay men, aim carefully... FIRE!!!"
PAN OVER TO US





: "!!!!" [ PULLS OUT STAFF ]





 PICK AN OPTION IT DOESN'T MATTER WHICH YOU HAVE _ONE SECOND_





: "Look out!"
I RUN OVER AND RAISE MY TONFA assuming I picked something; if I didn't I'm a fuckhead





: "Just like Grandpa Genkaku showed me!!!  His secret technique....."





 ARROW BLOCK





 ARROW BLOCK





 ARROW -- THAT IS NOT A BLOCK




_*THAT IS NOT A BLOCK*_
THE MUSIC STOPS





: "Ah... I... I missed...  But... I'm... okay..." SHE IS SHAKING.  I AM ALSO SHAKING.  IRL ME IS STARING AT THE SCREEN.  ... Jowy's just standing there, fuckhead.
Gorudo walks over.  I stand up and turn to him.





: "You missed!  But that's okay, I'll kill them myself." YOU





: "How could you...." SHOT





 MY




*SISTER!!!*





 [BGM: IRON FIST OF ANGER]





 Congrats dude you got Jowy to flip from trying to kill me to Buddy Attack.
EAT HUNGRY FRIEND AND FORGIVER SIGN, FUCKHEAD!!!!!!!!





 I do like level 60 Jowys in my party.
Gorudo is on his knees, twitching.  Jowy is twitching in rage.  Nanami is twitching in ... yeah.





: "Ahhhh........."
And he collapses and vanishes.
Jowy puts his sword away.  We both go crouch over Nanami.
[BGM: Requiem of Grief]





: "Nanami...  Are you okay..." I dunno, Jowy, she has a crossbow bolt lodged in her spleen.  What do you think?





: "I'm... I'm so happy... to finally see.. the gentle face.. of... the old Jowy... again...  I'm... okay...  I'll be okay...  So... So don't... fight..."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ." I will punch you if you start anything, Jowy.
Jowy stands up, turns away, blinks, lowers his head.





: "Nanami...  I'm sorry... [ straightens ]  Odessa...  Take care of Nanami..."
AND HE WALKS OUT.  FUCKHEAD.





 I go over to lift up Nanami's head, then after a moment, grab her hand.





: "O... Odessa..."





: [stiffens, then looks up at him] "Uh... I... I'll...  I'll be... okay...  But please...  Just... once...  Call me... 'Big Sister'..." TT_TT





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: [ dots] I'm an asshole.





: "Ha... haha... that... almost sounds like.... like last... words..."
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: "Big Sister..."





: "Th... Thank you...  I feel... better..."





: "Hey... Odessa...  You... and me... And... Genkaku...  We're not... Related... But... We... Really... Were... A family... Weren't we...  I'm glad... I got to be... Genkaku's child... And I'm glad... I got to be... Your big sister...  And... I'm glad... I was... Jowy's friend... And I'm glad... We... Were all... Together..." Why isn't Jowy here.
The music stops.





 Nanami closes her eyes.  Long pause.





 ... and slumps.
I blink.  Blink again.  BLINK BLINK BLINK.





 STIFFEN IN PANIC





 ... and slump.

Shu walks in eventually with some soldiers.





: ! "Lord Odessa...  What happened..."





: [turns to soldier] "You!  Destroy the flag!!!"
SOLDIER: "Yes sir!!!"
THEY RUN OFF.





: "You!  Get a doctor!  HURRY!!!"
And the remaining two bolt!





: "Lord Odessa..."
Fade out.

[BGM: Our Banner Flies]





 We burn the Highland flag and replace it with our own.





















[BGM: War]





 Cut to the fighting.
MATILDA KNIGHTS: "L... Look at that!!!  Our castle...!!!!"





: "Look!  Rockaxe has fallen!!!"





: "Knights of Matilda!!!  Shake the yoke of Highland oppression and reclaim your Knight's honor!"





: "This is terrible...  If we lose the power of the Knightdom, the Sowston Army..."





: [POPS IN] "Seed, Culgan, Pull your armies out!!!" ... is that why you left?





: "What!!  What are you saying!?  We were so close..."





: "Retreat...  Quickly..."
They do.  Fade out.






 Huan's here, now.  No music.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [backs up] "... She's still breathing.  We have to get her to Sewer Castle.  If we can treat her quickly enough... But there are too many enemy soldiers outside..."
SOLDIER: [walks in] "The Highland Army is retreating!" Thank you, Jowy.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Really?  Thank God!  Let's hurry back to Sewer Castle!"





: "... Prepare a message.  Send the armies of Two River and Tinto back home.  We can't leave those areas empty any longer."
Fade out.

[BGM: Requiem of Grief]





 Cut to outside Huan's office.





: "Goddammit!!!  Please... Save her..."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [walks up to me] "It'll be okay...  She's not going to die..."





: "Eilie!!!!" Eilie panics.





: "I'm sorry, Odessa...  I didn't mean..."






: "It'll be okay....  It'll be okay....  Odessa........."





: "Damn......."





: "Odessa...... Don't worry....  She's very tough....."





: "Sonny......  Stay by her side.....  That's all you can do..."

Huan steps out after a while.





: "It looks like he's finished..."
WE ALL RUN OVER.





: "How'd it go?  She's okay, right!?"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "So she's fine, right?"





: "She's okay...?"
Long pause.





: "... I'm sorry... I was not strong enough..." I need a reaction image.





 That works, I guess.





: "What!?  But...!!!  How could you fail!!?" I HAVE 108 STARS OF DESTINY





: [grabs Flik's shoulder] "Quit it, Flik!  He did all he could, don't take your anger out on him..." I HAVE 108 STARS.  DOESN'T THAT MEAN ANYTHING





: [walks away]  "I know that!  I know!!!  But... But... What about Odessa...  Damn it!  Kiba... And Nanami... They've fought along with us!!!  And even though we won...  Even though we've come so far..." _*WHY IS SHE DEAD WITH 108 STARS*_





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Damn..."





: "Odessa..."





: "Lord Shu..." And if this bit doesn't happen right here, either you don't have 108 stars or you missed the dialogue choice earlier.





: "What is it?"





: "Can I speak with you... inside?"
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: ... 106 stars of destiny.  Also, four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points:  When it comes down to it, you're a good friend.  Passed out once!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted three times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly four times
- Game Overs: 3 total, not for lack of trying.
- Bathrooms: One offscreen but it clearly exists!

NEXT TIME: I, um.  I need cute fanart to counter the sheer amount of sad I have right now at this game.  Probably we all do.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

Prrt, I think I'll be done with II by next week, whoa.

Apparently I pass out a lot because I have heart problems!  Intriguing.

LAST TIME: ROCKS FALL I JUST MADE MYSELF SAD AGAIN _THANKS GUYS_

It is a morning.  Not a Beautiful Morning, but a morning all the same.  Usual castle music.

Hoi is in my room for some reason.





: "Yah!!!..... N, no... what's this....." Dude, if you're going to steal shit, you might want to wait for me to leave first.  You also might want to pick better timing.

Nanami's room is empty.

The roof just has Feather on it.






: "Odessa..........  Damn......."





: "Lord Odessa.......  War is terrible.  So many lives are lost so quickly.  But we must endure and overcome the pain...."






: "My friend and lord, Odessa.  Take one cup of tea.  What you need right now is a short break from the pain."  Not if it's bitter.  _And it's all bitter._





: "Lord Odessa, I'm so terribly sorry....."

There is no one in Apple's room besides Apple.






: "Odessa, if I had been there....."





: "Life is full of tragedies.  You can't run away from them.  You just have to survive them and then move on.  Understand?"





: "Lady Nanami was..... ... She was a great lady...."





: "I.... I wasn't that close to Nanami, but still....."





: "Odessa.......  Don't think too much.  You can't have sake, so just drink something warm and get to sleep." Why do I still not have booze privileges.





: "No!....  that pretty young girl...  There must be some mistake...."





: "Death is part of life you know..."





: "Grr......  My... my sister....." ...?





: "Ohhh... why..... Why, why, why....."





: "I can't believe that sweet little Nanami won't be coming back...."

Nanami is not up on the tower.






: [in the library] "sniff....... sniff............ NANAMI!!!!!............"





: "Yeah, well I've read my share of boring books in my time, too." ... combo break.





: "Oh, Sir Odessa... the tragedy.... ... I can really use this....." ... ... ... you fucker.





: "Don't be sad, Odessa!!!  Be happy!!!!  Happy!!!!!  Happy!!!!!"





: "Hey, Odessa.  That Teresa is beautiful, eh.  If that Shin guy wasn't around, I'd..... . . . . . . . . . . Sorry......... Odessa....... I thought maybe I could take your mind off Nanami....... It looks like I failed though...."





: "Hmm......... I'm sorry....  I wish I had something to say to make you feel better..."





: "If you want to cry, then cry... But you can't stay sad forever..."

old man: "Oh hey there Sir Odessa.  You're a good man, ye are.  Yep, yep.  I'm so proud of my young grandaughter."

... one last place to check.





: "Some of the dead folks here ain't got nobody to visit 'em.  So I like to keep 'em company instead."





: "This place is most comfortable.  I approve."
Nanami's ... not in the graveyard, either.

Welp.

Shu's in the great hall.
[BGM: Requiem of Grief]





: "Lord Odessa.  The Highland Army has left Muse and retreated to their own territory.  They probably decided that they couldn't defend against attacks from both Greenhill and Matilda at the same time.  But one thing is certain, as soon as they regroup their forces, they'll attack again.  As your strategist, I counsel that we take the fight to them... we attack Highland and eliminate the root of this whole war."










: [dots]





: "Are you having doubts, Lord Odessa?"





: "You too must know why we have to fight......  The Highland Kingdom and the City-State of Jowston have both gotten too big.....  The Holy Kingdom of Harmonia to the north, the Toran Republic to the south, the great sea to the east and the Grasslands to the west.... In order to keep this land, we've had no choice but to fight.  History has proven that.  Human wisdom has its limits."





: "Lord Odessa.  Give us the order to invade Highland." A sneak attack by the State!










: [dots]





: "Have you... decided?  All your followers, myself included, trust that you will make the right decision."

[BGM: Tactics]





: "Lord Odessa.  Give us the order to invade Highland."





: "I can't......."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . You can't make up your mind yet...  I understand.  You have a difficult decision to make.  It's alright.  There's still time.  We'll await for your answer..."





: "Okay, let's do it....."





: "Thank you, my lord.  We will begin preparations immediately."
Shu walks out.

I walk out, but as I leave the room... wobble.  wobble.  wobble.





 AND OUT.





 Freed walks by eventually.  ... then notices.





 WTF OUR TENKAI IS UNCONSCIOUS AGAIN.  (Wow, our tenkai with syncope has fainted more times this game than I have this year.  :O )

[BGM: The King's March]





 Cut to Highland soldiers, pan up to Seed, Culgan, Jowy, Leon, and two Harmonian clergy about to do something really stupid.  Jillia is unconscious on a table.  That is how stupid whatever they're about to do is.





: [steps up] "Listen up, soldiers of Highland!!  We defeated the Knightdom, but we haven't won yet!!!!!" I think you got your parties fucked up there.
Pan back down to cheering soldiers going like o/ and \o/!





: [steps up] "We're still stronger than them!!!  The outcome of the war is not yet decided!!!!!"
More cheers from the soldiers!
The clergy walk over to in front of Jowy.
fucking Harmonians: "In the name of the 'Beast Rune', one of the 27 True Runes, received from the Holy Kingdom of Harmonia, and passed down from generation to generation in the Blight family, swear your oath, oh King of Highland." 'Fuck Harmonia.'
They move out of his way and he walks up to the Jillia on the slab.





: "In the name of the Highland Kingdom and the Blight Royal Family, I beg thee for victory....  Oh noble 'Beast Rune', I sacrifice to you the blood of she who is dearest to me... my wife.... Jillia Blight!!!!!!" WAT.
He takes out a knife.





 raises it





 STAB.  WHAT IN THE FUCKS.





: [steps up] "The path of victory is the only path!!!  We pray for victory!!!" WHO THOUGHT THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA





: [steps up as Jowy takes the knife out] "Now is the time to fight.  If we lose this, we lose the Kingdom of Highland!!!!!" Well, you just sacrificed your queen to a giant wolf demon, so er.





 More cheering.
Jowy walks out, but stops.





: "Clean up the doll for me....." Oh, good, you were only PRETENDING to kill Jillia.  ... Why in the hells would you do that?





: "How did it go?"





: "It went well.  Too well............"





 And as he tries walking away, he too collapses.  Leon's at his side immediately, and fade out.

Fade to black.  Creepy noises for a good long while, slightly watery.
Slow fade into my room at night.  Eilie, Fliktor, Freed, and Tsai are there.





: "Hey....  Are you okay....."





: "Don't scare us like that!  Freed looked like he was about to have a heart attack...." Um, dude passed out; it's going to take a good long while for that to make sense to him.





: ! "That's not true!  I just...  I was just surprised that Lord Odessa had fallen....."





: "Odessa, we're going to invade Highland, we need you to hold it together.  Just a little longer and this whole war will be over....."





: "You're right....  If we beat Highland, the war will be over....  I believe you."





: "Well, we've got lots of preparations to make, so you go get some rest.  Okay, Odessa."
Fade out, creepy noises stop, cut back into my room at night with crickets chirping and Eilie there.





: "C'mon now.....  Don't be so gloomy....  It doesn't suit you.  You look much better smiling."
And she walks out, fade out.

It's nighttime!  Still.  I'm awake, for some reason.
Nanami's room is empty.
! Apple is heading into Shu's room.
[BGM: Theme of a Moonlit Night] NO APPLE NO.  There are three cards on the table.





: "Shu....."





: [staring at the wall and out of his chair] "What is it, Apple?"





: "When I came up with the plan for attacking Muse...  You knew that it was going to fail, didn't you?" 8|





: "Yeah....... I figured you had a fifty-fifty chance..... at best, that is." Asshole.





: "..... So then, why....."





: [blinks] "Well, the way I saw it, if you won, fine.  If you lost, I hoped it would disguise my true plans.  Also, I figured between you and Klaus, even if we lost, the damage wouldn't be too bad."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . I'm useless....  Shu.....  Isn't there anything....  Anything at all that I can do to help you...." Dump him.  He's not worth it.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: ". . . . . . . . I'm sorry.  Excuse me. . . . . . . ."
She starts to leave, but Shu turns to look at her.  Still facing down, though.





: "Apple."





: "Yes."





: "There are 3 cards on that table there."





: [walks over to them] ". . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Take one of the cards." Shu, what.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . ."
She picks the one on her left up and looks at it, glowering.





: "What does it say?"





: [looks up at him] "Fire.... that's all."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . I see.....  You can go, Apple."
Apple puts the card down and blinks.





: "Okay.... good night."
She walks out and goes ! at me.





: "Sir Odessa.....  Tomorrow we fight.  You should get some rest."
Bye, Apple!

To bed ...

Birds chirping!  Eilie, Chaco, Bolgan, and Rina are in my room.





: "Hey!  Hey!  Wake up!"





: [hop] "Get up already!!!"





: "Well, you two are certainly bouncy this morning.  Odessa, everyone is assembled in the great hall."





: [jumps] "Odessa!!!  Fight hard!!!  I will too!!!  We're gonna kick ass!!!!!"
Fade out.

[BGM: Tactics]
A similar setup to when Leknaat was here.  Nanami is not here.  Neither is Kiba.





: "Lord Odessa, the troops are ready.  Our goal is Highland's capital city of L'Renouille.  Please give the order to deploy."





: "Hold on a minute...."





: "Please hurry, my lord."






: "This is the battle to end all battles...."





: "We'll go into Highland and finish this once and for all.  It's simple......"





: "It's my mother country.... but since I'm your strategist...."  Everyone forgets my charming Kyaro accent.





: "My job will be done soon too."





: "Hey Odessa!!!  Don't you think you'd better give the order already!?" Patience, young skywalker.





: "Lord Odessa!!!  Finally.....  We can finally end this horrible, horrible war!"





: "Lord Odessa, let's fight.  I'm not afraid of dying anymore."





: "Sounds interesting.  I will allow you to fight alongside me as my attendant."





: "Let's end this bloody war.  I want to build a world where no one has to work anymore."

[BGM: Tactics]





: "Lord Odessa, the troops are ready.  Our goal is Highland's capital city of L'Renouille.  Please give the order to deploy."





: "Okay."
I step to the middle of the dais and everyone looks at me.  Shu steps up after a moment.





: "With this one battle, we can finally put an end to this long, tragic war!!!!!"





: [steps up] "Oi!!!!!  Let's end this damn thing!!!"





: [steps up] "By my sword, we will win!  I swear it!!!!!!!!"





: [steps up] "On my name!!!!  I say 'VICTORY'!!!!"





: [steps up] "For the honor of the Knighthood!  We shall be victorious!!!!!"





: [steps up] "For the people!!!!!  We must win!!!!!"





: [ BOING ] "That's right!  For the people!  He he he, I love this!!!" what
I step forward, and ...










: "We're off!!!  To L'Renouille!!!"
CHEERING AND FADE OUT
Our soldiers are marching off to battle!
Fade out!

[BGM: Tension]
I'm leading an arrowhead-shaped formation through a forest.  I'm followed by a bunch of soldiers, Apple, Viktor, more soldiers, Shu, Hauser, and more soldiers.  A messenger runs in, nudges Shu, and everyone moves out of the way to let the messenger talk to me.
soldier: "A message from Lord Flik.  He's found the Highland Army.  General Leon Silverburg leads, with Seed and Culgan below him."





: [steps forward slowly] "Leon Silverburg, eh.  Let's finish this here.  Lord Odessa, you lead a unit to the right.  General Hauser, you lead a unit to the left.  Stay hidden until I give the signal."





: [steps up] "What about you, Shu?  You'll be...."





: "Apple, you go with Lord Odessa.  I'll be fine by myself." ... right.





: "Okay......"
Off we go!  Apple takes a while to convince to leave, though.  Shu steps over to follow her, then turns back to Viktor.





: "Okay Viktor, just as we planned."





: [ shuffle shuffle shuffle 8| ] "Bah.  I always get the dirty jobs." This plan is perfect for you.





: "There's nobody else I can ask."





: [shuffles back] "Yeah, yeah.  I know..."
Viktor walks off with two soldiers grumpily.  That leaves two for Shu!  Three more run in.





: "Okay.  My last mission." HEY, ASSHOLE.  YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO DIE UNTIL YOU REALISE WHY YOU'RE AN ASSHOLE.
He goes off with his unit!

Oooh, unfamiliar war music! [BGM: Decisive Battle]





 Hm, is this by Ryube?





: "What's this?  Where the hell did they go?"





: "According to reports, Odessa circled to the right and Hauser to the left flank."





: "Shu...  What could you be thinking..."





: "Nothing to worry about.  We'll smash whichever unit Odessa is in and it'll all be done with once and for all!"





: "No...  I know Shu better than that.  If we go after Odessa, Hauser will attack our flank and if we go after Hauser, Odessa will attack.  That's his plan."





: "So then....."





: "We go directly after Shu's unit.  He's giving orders to both units.  We eliminate him and we divide their forces in two."





: "What if Shu's unit is a decoy..."





: "He's not man enough to willingly put his own life in danger." I think you mean 'stupid'.
[ Start Battle ]
Oh, is this just a war battle I observe.
Haha, Shu's unit has 0 attack 0 defence.
Leon vs Viktor!  Also Culgan vs Viktor.





: "All right!  Give the signal."





: "That's the signal!!!  Hurry up!  Light it!!!!  Don't let them get away!!!!!"





: "What!!!  What's this!!!!!!  That idiot!!!!!  He's trapped himself in a sea of fire!!!!!  Shu, you fool!!!!!  What are you thinking?  You're doomed!!!!!!"





: "Damn!!!!!  What the hell!!!!"





: "Get out!!!  Run!!!!!!!"





: "Give the signal to the right and left flank!!!!  Surround them!!!!!"






 Shit is on fire.  A lot of that shit is things like Highlanders.  Shu walks to the middle.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
Pan up to Leon, who walks over.





: "Well if it isn't little Shu...  How many years has it been since I gave your ears a good pinning back...."





: "I forget.  To me, it's ancient history."
Long pause as Leon walks to the left, staring at shit on fire.





: "You little brat.....  But anyway, you forgot the rule #1 in 'the book': Don't put yourself in danger..." Apparently a lot of people assumed there is a physical book Leon uses.  This is because people are stupid.  (But Leon could easily be referring to his own book.)





: "I had to throw away 'the book'.  You read it too many times....." In Japanese he's more like 'there is no way I could defeat you without doing something stupid.'





: [steps up and stares at him] "What's that supposed to mean..."





: [walks to the right] "Well, sometimes even a futile gesture can be worth something...  That's what my friend, Apple, taught me."





: [long pause] "I'm not impressed.......  Listen to me, punk.  History doesn't flow!  It moves... in leaps and fits!  Sometimes it must be pushed along by men like us.  If a bit of suffering is the price we must pay, then pay it I will!!!"
Leon walks away slowly.  After a moment, Shu runs up a few steps.





: "Are you saying that's why you helped destroy the Scarlet Moon Empire, and why you're helping Highland now?"





: "This country needs the firm hand of the Highland Kingdom to guide it through the Sea of History.  Just like you!!!!  You disgust me!  You had talent, but you used it wastefully.  To me, you're the very definition of garbage!!!" 





: [runs up] "Unlike you, I don't think I'm some kind of god to use people like pawns!!!!" Really, Shu.  You are simply the essence of informed consent and not fucking people over.
The tree next to him creaks ominously and Shu RUNS OUT OF THE WAY.  It would've landed on him.

[BGM: Requiem of Grief]





 I walk up, and after a moment, so does Apple.





: "Oh...... No.... It can't be.....  Shu.... No............"





: [walks over to her] "Apple......."





: [walks slowly...] "N, no......  It can't be... that card...... Shu!!!!  No!!!  Shu!!!!!!!"
Apple starts to run up, but Flik runs faster and stops her.





: "Apple wait!!!!  It's too late!!!!!!"





: [tries to pass him] "But Shu........."
The music stops.





: "A Good tactician never shows emotion." Pity you're chaotic neutral.





: "Yes........"
Shu strolls in with Viktor.  Cue Heart-Softening Music of the ending variety.





: "Shu........." [runs over to him]





: "A miscalculation.  You meddlesome little...  My role was finished and I was already at peace....." Too bad; we care.





: "C'mon now, I risked my butt to save you and all."





: [walks over to Apple] "Lord Odessa, let's head to L'Renouille.  Apple, relay the order to General Hauser."





: "Y, yes!!!!!"
Apple goes to talk to a soldier, then walks back.





: "Apple, you're in charge.  I'm tired.  ..... I need to get some rest."
Fade out.

Cut to Muse-Highland border!  Birds are chirping.





: "Odessa, after we take a break here, let's head for L'Renouille."





: "All we have to do now is ride into L'Renouille.  But don't forget nothin'."

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: ... 106 stars of destiny.  Also, four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points:  What in the fucks?  Passed out twice!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted four times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly five times
- Game Overs: 3 total, not for lack of trying.
- Bathrooms: One offscreen but it clearly exists!

NEXT TIME: I will crush the heel of Highland oppression beneath my Shu.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: ハイランドへの町!

I stop by Muse!
old man: "Everyone.... they're all gone..."
kid in item shop: "I ummm..... I errr.....  Y'see....  I was.......  I was hiding........  So that's why I.... I'm the only one left...."
Got a silver armour from the armour shop.
Got an old book vol 12 from a sad person in the inn.






 Up on Jowston Hill.
[BGM: Suspicion]





: "So how have you been, Clive?"





: [steps up] "Will you tell me why you did it?" I move out of the line of fire.





: "Did what?  What are you talking about?"





: "You couldn't have.... a knight-class gunner couldn't miss their target."





: "That's what you wanted to ask?"





: "No, I.... I'll only ask once more.  Why did you kill my brother?"





: "Brother?  You grew up in the Guild together, but 'brother'?  You're a nice man, Clive.  Maybe if Kelley had been even half as nice to me, I wouldn't have done what I did.  I started to hate the Guild... hate all those people who lusted for power...  That place could turn an angel into a devil."





: [steps up] "You guys grew up in that filthy courtyard......  You got involved with those guns and those Guild rules..." [draws guns] "But I put an end to all that, with my friends Moon and Star." Stern and Mond, actually.





 She stares at him, then eventually lowers her guns.





: "So why didn't you kill me back then too!!!!  Try and see if you can do it now!  You witch!!!!"





: [walks up to him, and eventually moves close to whisper in his ear] "Clive, enough already.  You don't owe the Guild anything."
She starts to walk away, but he pulls out his rifle and aims it at the back of her head.





: "The Guild and my brother were the only important things I had in my life.  You already took my brother away.  I won't let you destroy the only thing I have left in this world.  Now is the time for me to execute your sentence." COMMUNITY SERVICE





: "Storm..." And as she says that, Clive tries to fire and goes ! (except with a white bubble instead of the usual yellow)





: "Storm, What is it........."





: [walks away] "Sorry about that kid............  Well the Guild isn't everything.  There's a small village west of L'Renouille, Highland's capital.  You can find me there....."





: [lowers his gun, twitching] "Why Storm, why?!?!  Why?!?!?!"
Fade out.

No music.





: "I'm sorry..... Odessa....  I came all this way......"

The appraiser is dead.

STATE SOLDIER: "I'll be the first one to storm the enemy's home base!!!"
STATE SOLDIER: "For the life of my friend, killed by Highland......"





: "Shouldn't we head for L'Renouille soon?"





: "Let's go."





: "Yes sir.  We'll leave immediately."





: "It's time to end this thing..."

[BGM: Battlefield without Light]










: "I see it.  It's L'Renouille!"





: "We'll be up against Seed, Culgan, Yuber and Lucia.....  Also Hal Cunningham leading the 2nd Army, the Royal Guards..." Ha*n* Cunningham's name may or may not be familiar to you!  Brownie points for anyone who remembers him.





: "Cunningham.....  he's a legend...  I don't like to pick on old men, but if he gets in our way, we'll have to take him out!!!"





: "You think we're going to let you rabble continue to foul our good land of Highland!!!!" This land is my land~





: "There will be no draw here....  Victory..... or defeat.....  One or the other....."
KARAYA TRIBE: "Listen to me!!!  Do nothing which will bring shame to the leader of the Karaya, Lady Lucia!!!!"





: "This is... the last battle....  My King........."





: "The 'Bright Shield Rune'...  That's him....  Genkaku's son....." Is this, like, an adoptive family reunion?





: "Lord Odessa, Take your unit into the city.  The final battle will take place inside." Getting into L'Renouille is the win condition.  :3
[ Start Battle ]

Highland's playing it pretty defensive so far.





: "It's almost my chance..... and earlier than I expected...."
Yuber teleports out.





: "Yuber!!!!!  You fiend!!!!!" ... well, duh.





: "He's just a general-for-hire....  He's not going to throw his life away to protect this country....."

:D  Ridley's massive amount of move meant I got into L'Renouille without needing to beat up any major players.





: "Finally....  L'Renouille....."





: "We did it!!!  We did it!!!"
[ Victory ]

[BGM: none; rumbling]





: "All we have to do now is take L'Renouille, Odessa."





: "This is the end....  Who will you take with you?  Think carefully......"
Viki, Meg, Luc, Kasumi, Tir.  Tir's going to take me a bit, though, so putting Clive in my party for now for reasons.





: "Odessa.... good luck.  Don't let everyone's efforts go to waste...  Also... come back safe.  Please.... there's still a lot for you to do."











 Oh, hey, Viki fudged it.  ... And keeps sending me to Two River.
[ levels up Meg to 66 ]
While I was looking for a recipe in Rockaxe, a cockatrice dropped a thunder rune 8D

I run past where Nanami was shot.
BLUE KNIGHT: "I discovered this in Lord Gorudo's office.  Please take it." [ You got Thunder ]
Recipe #37 get!

I want to get recipe #36, too, but before that I'm going to make myself sad.
To Kyaro!  [ sticks Clive back in party, too ]

[BGM: Homesickness]
Genkaku's house is roughly the same as it was.  Wooden chair, large vase they were 'put inside as punishment', practice staves, dog bowl, Nanami's remaining 2 favorite vases....  Nanami's not here.  ... Though apparently "Nanami's sweet and sour pork Smells good".  Nanami's bed is made.  Mine doesn't have sheets on.  It also has a 'Nice familiar smell'.
There's still a dent in the wall from where she shoved me.





I know the answer; you've shown me the way~ in the morning like this, such a beautiful day~ the sky is the limit, deep and blue~ now we have, now we have, now we have the miracle~

Now for the town itself.
man: "A traveller said the King's army was beaten...  What's going to happen to this country now?...."
woman in inn: "Oh, Odessa, you came back.  That's great... what happened to Jowy and Nanami?"
man: "I wonder where Captain Rowd went?  I heard he was moving up in the world, but it looks like he ran off somewhere."
old woman: "Hello there.  How's it going?  Who are you anyway?"
man who used to chase me out of his house: "It's over.  This country is finished.  I wonder what will happen now..."
woman in same house: "He sounds gloomy, but nothing is really going to change.  Probably."
little girl: "Hey!  Is it true that some bad guys are going to come and kill us all?"
woman gossiping: "Mr. Atreides ran off somewhere during the night.  He must have been afraid of retaliation...."
woman gossiping: "Is this country going to dissappear?  I heard that some scary sounding army called Sowston is coming this way..."
woman: "Huh?  You... you're... You were in that dojo just out of town..."

Rowd's house is empty.  I guess he fled with his sister to Toran.  Good for them, I suppose.

Tenzan Pass is currently boring.  There's an enemy there supposedly that drops the cyclone rune, but it's actually impossible to find it.

I head to Sajah village, northwest of L'Renouille.  The music switches to Suspicion immediately.





 I automatically walk over to where Elza is near the appraiser.





: "You came back, eh boy.  Well, let's finish this....."





: "Yeah....."





: "Clive, my old friend...  How about a duel between Gunners?"





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . Fine......  It looks like Storm won't shoot you."
He dramatically drops his rifle on the ground.





: "Hee-hee, thanks."
She takes out Stern and Mond and holds them out to him, barrels pointed at herself.





: "My gun, Stern or 'Star', represents trust in the Guild, and Mond or 'Moon', represents betrayal.  Protection and Assassination, the two faces of the Howling Voice Guild.  Choose the one you prefer."
He takes one.





: "Stern.....  I thought you'd choose that..."
I move out of the way.  They move ten paces from each other.





: "Whenever you're ready...."
She turns aside a little and removes the safety.





: "Impatient, eh...  Don't you want to stay in this world a little longer?"
He does likewise, but he's facing the viewer while she faces away.





: "That's not necessary."
They stare at each other.





: "Howling Voice, shadow upon the ground!"
They raise their guns a little.





: "Howling Voice, flash of thunder from the gods!"
Guns raised up!





: "Cursed Voice that separates Life from Death!"
Both pointed at the sky!





: "Right here, right now, these Guns want to shed blood."  magic guns
They lower them a bit.





: "They want to feast on souls!"
A little more.





: "Listen you cursed Guns!"
Aimed at each other!





: "We are it!"
Level at their necks!





: "The final blast to signal war!!!"





 PAUSE
and very quickly





: "CLIVE!!!!!"





: "No hesitation!!!!!!"





 And bang.
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]





: "Ugh..... unf......."





: [lowers his gun.] "It's over......"
She rolls over a bit, twitching.  Her eyes are closed.





: "Yeah.... you're right..... You.... you won......."





: [opens her eyes a little] "Did you... really think... I could shoot you....?  Boy..... there are no bullets in this gun....." ... crying now





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [closes them] "The day I shot Kelley.....  it was me who should have died...  Died with pride as a Gunner....  That's why, boy....  That's why I've got more regrets than I care to count....."





: [steps up] "What.....?"





: "Clive.... this place... this village.....  This is where I was born.....  My father, my mother, our house.....  They're all gone...  Nobody who even remembers them...  But even so, this is the place where my heart always returns."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Poor Clive.....  He was born in the Guild, raised in the Guild...  Pretty sad, don't you think, boy?  And then.... he lost Kelley...... [raises hand] Give me Storm......"
He walks over, picks up his gun, and hands her it.  She holds it to her chest.





: "Storm.... the only Gun in the world with a soul inside it...  The Guild chose Kelley to inherit this Gun, not me... But then Storm itself chose me...  The Guild could not go against the wishes of Storm, and the only way to settle it was with a duel.."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Stern and Mond were the guns prepared for the day of the duel.  And just like today, only Stern was loaded with bullets.  Kelley knew that... and so, he chose Mond....."





: "The Guild... those fools..."





: "I deeply regretted it......  Shooting Kelley.....  And then running away from the Guild....  Thank you.... Clive.... Now, my soul can return home...."





: "Elza......."





: "Ha... Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!  You're too soft, boy.....  You didn't really believe that sob story, did you....."





: "What do you...."
She raises Mond and shoots it up into the air.





: "Go back to the guild, boy....  It's the only place for you....  I won't steal that from you..."
Clive steps up to her.





: "Clive... take care of Storm....  You're its keeper now..  Farewell..... forever...  Farewell, gunslinger....."
He crouches down and removes his hood, shaking.





: "N... No.... NO!!!!  Elza!!!  Elza!!!!!!"





: [no longer able to hold her head up] "You did good, boy.......  But, remember.... You still couldn't do it...  You couldn't catch me....."
Fade out.






: "Odessa.....  My job as executioner is over...  I think....  I'll eventually return to the Guild soon......  But for the time being, I'll stay with the Sowston Army.  I'm not quite ready to leave this land yet......."
Fade out.


Time to explore Sajah, I suppose.
woman: "A man dressed all in crimson came to this town a while back...  He harassed all the villagers, asking... 'What do you know about the Sindar..?'  ... What could he have been talking about...?"
man: "I think about our country of Highland being beaten by the State and it makes me sick."
man: "How can he call himself King?  Look what he's done to our country!  It's awful..."
man: "How could such a thing have happened...?  How could King Jowy..."
woman: "The two previous kings both lost their lives through Jowy Blight's treachery...  It's just horrible..."

I decide I want Hai Yo in my final battle party, so I spend some time collecting shit and getting him junk.
While I was planning on getting a hunter rune from the Guardian Deity, attempts to get Hai Yo his third rune slot meant it'd be simpler if I just got a freaking fortune rune.





: "Odessa, I'm thinking about sculpting a 'Guardian Deity' for this castle.  Right now I'm looking for blueprints."





 Definitely it.





: "Everyone!  Finally!  Finally!  Sewer Castle's Guardian Deity is finally finished!!!  Everyone come see!!!"





 A LARGE GROUP OF PEOPLE.  And dog.





: "Guardian Deity?"





: "That's right!!!  I built it using the plans that young Odessa found!  This is our Guardian Deity!!!"
Lots of jumping!





: "Wh, what's this....."





: "What kind of animal is it?"





: "I'm not sure I agree with Odessa's taste..." FUCK YOU IT IS AN AWESOME DRABBIT





: "L, Lord Odessa....  What is this....." RIDLEY'S MAKING FUN OF ME





: "Odessa, this is.....  What is it?" not even eilie can think of something nice to say





: "Hee hee hee.....  I think it's fabulous." EVERYONE BUT YOU IS EVICTED





: "Wow!!!  A monster!!!!  It's a monster!!!!!" You can go find another damn castle.
Bolgan spins.





: "Well, at least it looks like it'll keep the evil spirits away."





: "I think it's cute too." You are my favourite forever.





: "I'm counting on you... Odessa."





: "It's horrible....." FUCK YOU.  NO WONDER YOU'RE A VILLAIN.





: "Oh... hey.... c'mon...  Don't say that...."





: "Th, that's right.  He went to all that trouble..."





: "Grrrrrr........."
I go ! as it glows ominously!  And then it shoots out a blue light that flies to me. [ You got Dragon Incense ] [ You got Fortune ]





: "Lord Odessa, what's that?"





: "A present to young Odessa from the Guardian Deity.  Don't worry, take it.  It won't hurt you."





: "The Guardian Deity who protects Sewer Castle has honored you, Lord Odessa.  It is a good sign."





: "It's fantastic.  It's marvelous!!  Great work, Odessa." You're still evicted.





: "Wow!!!  Yeah!!!!  Odessa, Odessa!!!!  Hip-hip-hooray!!!!"
Fade out.

Out of curiosity, I check if it changes if I made a unicorn, turtle, dragon, or rabbit.





: "Wow!  That's pretty nice!"





: "Hmm.  Is that it?"





: "Yeahh.  It's nice all right.  Very nice."





: "Hmm, so we've got one at our castle now too, eh."





: "I wonder if everyone will like it."





: "Hmmm.  Well I guess it's just a matter of taste."





: "WOW!!  That's so cool!!!  I love it!!!!" [ spins ]





: "Well if you ask me, I like it."





: "Yes!!!  Yes!!!  I think it's great!!!"





: "I was wondering what he was working on all this time.  So this is it, eh."





: "It's just a big eyesore." Luc hates unicorns, I guess.





: "Don't say that!!!"





: "It's wonderful.  I love it!!!"





: "Awoooooo!!!!!!!!"

But the drabbit is what I actually wanted.

There!  Hai Yo is now level 93, which means he has his third rune slot open (he gets it at level 65).  It also means he's fucking level _93_, but what can you do?  His stats are still really bad.

OKAY!  Meg's got Thunder, Luc has Cyclone, and Viki's on Mother Earth.  I don't actually have any water/flowing runes on anyone right now; let's see if that becomes a Bad Thing.  To L'Renouille!

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: ... 106 stars of destiny.  Also, four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points:  What in the fucks?  Passed out twice!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted four times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly five times
- Game Overs: 3 total, not for lack of trying.
- Bathrooms: One offscreen but it clearly exists!

NEXT TIME: TO L'RENOUILLE.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: ... ハイランドへの町!

Lucia stands right inside L'Renouille.





: "Odessa.....  We lost our army, but we haven't lost our spirit.....  You cannot pass here.....  For all the warriors who died!!!  For the Karaya!!!!!  And for the King!!!!!"
BOSS FIGHT
Haha, okay, I tried hitting auto a few times and I got my ass kicked (I didn't game over though) so I'm going to properly fight her now.
Holy FUCK, Viki.  She's completely blocked Lucia's spells aimed at her twice in a row.
There, that time Lucia went down easily.  Thank you, Luc: you are a bad friend but even so.





: [on her knees] "Why.... why can't we win.....  Why can we have no justice....."
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]
Teresa and Shin walk in.





: "It's been a long time, Lucia." what, a week?





: [looks up] "You!!!  The little princess from Greenhill!!!  What are you doing here!!!  Have you come to laugh at me!!!!"





: "I haven't forgot my promise.  What you said... that my father had your father murdered...  I'm going to look into it.  What about you?  You still wish to die, even though I've made this promise?"  I'm pretty sure she means that Lucia wants /her/ to die.





: "What promise?"





: [ facing me, eyes closed ] "As acting mayor of Greenhill, it is my duty to search for truth and justice.  Even if it means damaging my father's good name.  After all, aren't you also looking for the truth?" I'm pretty sure your father's name is well and truly damaged.  He was a fuckhed.  He was a giant fuckhead.  As fuckheads go, he's about as big of one as Anabelle's dad.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
Lucia stands up, draws her knife, lunges with it raised above Teresa's back.  Doesn't strike yet, though.





: "You!!!!!"





: "It's okay, Shin."





: [shaking] "Why don't you try to run?"





: "Because I know you....  You wouldn't hurt an unarmed opponent."





: [blinks] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Teresa...  Do you really trust people so much?"





: [turns back] "I trust you.  That's all."
Long pause.  Lucia lowers her knife, backs away, drops it.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  You can go.... Odessa.  This is your fight...  I'll watch and see how things work out....."






: "Odessa, please be careful...  We are all waiting for you..."





: "Lord Odessa..."





: "You should go... Odessa..."

Faintly amused that Hai Yo and Rioudessa both do twice as much damage a round as Tir.
Ugh, L'Renouille is impossible to navigate.  Well, not quite impossible: the corpses of Highland soldiers decorate where I've been.





 I'm not joking.
Huh, found a fury rune.





 They keep going out of the fire and into the frying pan....
Got a robe of mist, which resists water!  Gave it to Luc because Viki is holy fuck good at dodging magic.

[BGM: Tension]
There is a man on a red carpet.  This man is somewhat familiar looking a bit.





: "So you've come this far.....  It looks like we couldn't stop the 'Bright Shield Rune' and the 'Black Sword Rune' from fighting after all....  Me and Genkaku......  All we managed to do was buy a little bit more time."





→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: [STEPS UP] "Get out of my way!!!"





: "Not likely, sonny.  My job is to protect this king.  You won't get by me so easy."
→ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




: [dots]





: "What are you waiting for, son of Genkau?  If you're ready, come at me!" SPELL GENKAKU RIGHT PLOX 8(





: "The duel with Genkaku....  It continues here....."
[BGM: The Time of Confrontation]










 ;_;





: "Let's bury our past here, boy!!"
I defend ... and kill him.  The wind blows through my hair after he falls.
[BGM: Requiem of Grief]
Han is on his knees, leaning on his sword to keep him up, and shaking.





: "Ungh........  Boy...  Genkaku's son......  What is your name?"










: "Odessa....."





: "Odessa............  I have to apologize to all of you.  25 years ago, Genkaku and I sealed our two runes.....  The 'Bright Shield Rune' and the 'Black Sword Rune' were once one.  In it's true form......  As the 'Rune of Beginning', it has the power to end war....  But.... in order to wield that power... you must first...."
He shakes, and falls.  Not on his sword, though: his sword is at my feet.





: "Odessa.....  You're a strong young man...  Genkaku and I were weak....  Forgive us for that weakness...."





: "Go now!....."
I stop to look at him, then walk out.





: "Genkaku.....  Now I can finally rest....."
Fade out.






 One of the wrong rooms I went into.  No music there.

Ah, there I go.  That took a while.

Found a room with a map spread out on the desk.  :3

Oh, hello there, suspicious save point.  I've been in sections of the castle actually probably used for shit for a while now.
Oh hey, the next suspicious save point healed me.  Thanks, guys!
[BGM: Tension]





 Right next to the helpful save point are Seed and Culgan!





: [steps up] "Lord Odessa, The Blight Family throne room is past here.....  It's no place for rabble like you."





: [steps up] "We're not giving up our country so easily!!!!  We still have our pride and you won't take it away!!!!!"










: "Get out of the way."





: "Be serious!  You really think we can do it!?"





: "Get out of the way."





: "Even now, you're scared to fight?  Leader of the Sowston Army, Lord Odessa........" No, I just think you two are decent sorts and I'd hate to kill you.





: "Get out of the way."





: "You'll have to beat us first!!!  Just like Luca Blight, just go ahead and destroy everything in your path!!!!!" D:





: "Lord Odessa.  It's your duty to fight us!!!"
THEY DRAW THEIR SWORDS, AND _BOSS FIGHT_
For the hell of it, I lead with Empty World.  That ... hurt a lot.
Tir killed Culgan round one through Judgement.
Seed threw Silent Lake and completely ruined my strategy, and then killed Hai Yo, but Tir killed him, too.  Thanks, Tir!

They collapse, and their swords go PTCHING as they fall.  They're lying on the ground, twitching.  Seed has his knee up.
[BGM: Requiem of Grief] 










: "The outcome's already decided..."





: [looks at me, not currently twitching] "Is it really... so strange, Odessa?  That we should fight?"





: [also looks at me and holds still] "Lord Odessa....... You were the hope of the Sowston Army.....  Just as Lord Jowy was the hope of our side......  He rid us of Luca Blight...  And we hoped he would lead Highland to a better future....."





: "Go then.......  We don't.....  We don't have the strength left to fight....."
I walk past them, and just stop before leaving the room, not looking at them.





: "Culgan..... it was fun....  All the plans we made for this country... for the future...." [ closes his eyes ]





: "Yeah.......  It's a good thing... that we die along with this country....." [ does too ]
Fade out.

No music.





 Jowy and Pilika are in a room.





: [walks up to him] "What's wrong?  Uncle Jowy?"





: ". . . . . . . Pilika."
[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]
Jowy walks up to her.  She looks up at him.  He looks down to meet her eyes.





: "Pilika... sweetie....  This is... where we say goodbye."





: [looks down, closing her eyes] "Yeah."
Pause.





: [looks back up at him] "But you'll be back soon.  Just like always, right?" Why ~ are we so sad~ who could tell this feeling would happen to you~ and me?  Far away, remember!  Far away, you and me!  The innocence, we were so free~ Memories in sepia, far away, so pure~!  There is always~ a place in my heart~





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Pilika.....  This will probably be the last time you see me.  It's goodbye forever." ;_;





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [ ... and blinks] ". . . . . . . No....."





: "No, No!  No!!!!  I don't want you to go away!  I don't wanna be alone!!!" ;~;





: "Pilika...... listen to me....  You're going to grow up and meet lots of people.  And you're going to lose a lot of people too.  So don't forget, Pilika.  Enjoy the moments you have together, because nothing lasts forever.  Okay?"





: [lowers her head] ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Pilika. . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: [looks up eventually] "Okay..... I understand.... But, but, but can I ask just one favor?"





: "What is it, Pilika?"





: "Can you pick me up and hold me like my daddy used to?  Just once, please."





: ". . . . . . . . . . Sure."





 He reaches over and picks her up.





: "My daddy..... He used to hold me like this...  Just... like... this....."





: "Thank you.........  Pilika....."
They close their eyes and stay like that for a bit.





 Relevant official art!





: "You called?"
Jowy sets her down.





: "Come in."
Jillia walks in carefully.  Jowy doesn't turn to look at her until she's right behind him.





: "I've got a favor to ask, Jillia."





: "What is it?"





: [ not looking at her ] "Seed and Culgan can buy us some time.  But sooner or later, this castle's going to fall.  When that happens, Highland will disappear.  I want you to take Pilika and the two of you flee to Harmonia.  I've prepared a nice home for you and Pilika there.  I want you to live there, not as the Blight family, but under a new name.  So you and she can have a new start....."
Long pause.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . I will, my lord.  So... is it really over?" She used a line and a half of dots.





: "That's right . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ." His own line and a half of dots.





: "In that case, farewell.  Come here, Pilika honey...."
Pilika walks over to her, then out the room.  Jillia turns to leave.  Jowy's still not looking at her.





: "Jillia....... I'm sorry."





: "Why do you say that that!  Why are you apologizing?" ... well, he did kill your family.





: [turns to her finally] "Jillia.....?"





: "You think I didn't know???  How you used me, what you did to my brother and father....  I knew all along!!!!  But even then, even then I always loved you for your dreams, for your goals!  Why do you apologize to me now?  You don't need to say sorry.  You're my husband and the man I will always love."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ." I agree, Jowy.  Dots are definitely in order.
She starts to walk away, then stops.





: "If I were to die.... Would you shed tears for me?"
Long pause.  Jowy turns away.





: ". . . . . . . . Please live. . . . . . Jillia."
She starts walking away, then turns, eyes wide, and runs to him!
Fade to black.  The music stops.





: "This is... the final farewell..."





: "Jillia....."





: "Farewell.... Jowy."





: "Farewell... Jillia."

Back to me!  I heal by Seed and Culgan's save point, then head up to the throne room.






 SUP BEAST RUNE.  And Leon.
[BGM: Tension]





: "Odessa.....  I never meant for this to happen, but I must admit I'm impressed you made it here...  Well, this is the end...  'The Beast Rune' that Luca Blight left...  It's demonic incarnation is here.  The demon that fed on the blood and souls of the Muse citizens... it's all I could do just to keep it sealed here...  It was Luca's plan all along to unleash this beast on the world.  This is your final test...  Can you win this time, Odessa?"
He steps up, takes a knife, and slits his wrist, dripping blood on the center of the rune.





 Rune ping.





 Fire, fire~





 Awoo.





 IL BOSS FIGHT
[BGM: Silver Wolf]
This is it.
This is the final battle.
It's got five parts.  The left leg iirc is the one that can cast Mother Ocean, so that's the one I'm killing first.  It's also the one that's weak to darkness, so Judgement :3  I have Viki throw Guardian Earth because they're mostly off the ground so Earth is not very handy.
The Rune and both heads have a combo that summons the moon and does massive non-elemental damage.  It is not my friend.
Hai Yo and Tir have taken down the Left Leg.
Canopy Defence, Viki!  Please let this block the moon spell.
Holy shit, don't attack Viki, thing!  D:  Haha, wow, we seem a little fucked.  Viki's down, but Tir has Mellow Stew: let's see if it works.  The Right Head and left Head are now dead.  And there goes the rune.  Bye, thing!
Oh hey Viki got exp; I hadn't noticed when Mellow Stew went off.
We walk up past the Beast Rune and into the next room....  No music.





 I walk up to the throne and pick up Jowy's jacket.





: "Gosh...  This is the throne room...?"





: "Looks like the king isn't here..."
A RUMBLING STARTS.  The screen shakes!  I go !





: "Gosh, if we don't hurry up, this place'll fall down on us.  Let's hurry, Odessa!!" THAT WAS A LOAD BEARING TRUE RUNE.  ... Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if that was indeed the case.





: "Watch out!  Look out!!  Let's GO!!"










: "No.  We've got to find Jowy!"





: [steps over to me] "Don't be a fool...  Your life is very important..."
And Tir drags me out.

Montage of me running through the halls to escape L'Renouille.






 Everyone outside the castle.





: "Lord Odessa.....  You can't mean...." [ BACKS UP, NERVOUS ]





: "Don't even say that as a joke!"





: [steps up] "He'll come back.  I know it.  He can't die....  He's going to bring peace to this land...  He just can't die."





: ! [ JUMPS ] "Look!"
I run down and everyone surrounds me.
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music 1]





: "Odessa!!"





: [steps up] "Odessa!!!!!"





: [steps up] "I was worried about you, Odessa!"





: [BOING BOING] "That's the Odessa I know!!!  You're blessed with good luck in combat!!!"





: [hophophop] "Odessa!!!!!  Thank the gods!!!!!"





: "You did it... you really came back, Odessa!"





: [boing] "Terrific!!!  Great!!!"
They all chat, and white out.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: ... 106 stars of destiny.  Also, four squirrels and an ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points:  ;____;  Passed out twice!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted four times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly five times
- Game Overs: 3 total, not for lack of trying.
- Bathrooms: One offscreen but it clearly exists!

NEXT TIME: The end, and the aftermath.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI I + II*

LAST TIME: Goodbye, Highland!

It is morning.  Birds are chirping!  The sun is shining!  Eilie is in my room, and something is still keeping it from being a _beautiful_ morning.





: "Good morning Odessa.  Hey c'mon get up!!!  Representative General Makai from Two River and Mayor Gustav from Tinto are waiting for you in the great hall.  C'mon hurry already!  The war may be over, but there are still lots of things to be done.  You've got a whole new country to create, right?"

But I'd made a promise, Eilie.

... Eilie is in Nanami's room.  Eilie.  Eilie no.
Doing the castle rounds~





: "My oh my....  It's my good friend, Odessa.  Why don't you spend some pleasant moments with us today?"

I head into the great hall and everyone politically inclined is there.  (This means no Fliktor.)  I step up onto the dais.
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music 3]





: "We've been waiting for you, Lord Odessa."





: "Congratulations, Lord Odessa.  Now we can finally begin to rebuild after this long, terrible war."





: "Well, at least now there's one less enemy threatening City-State soil."





: "But we still don't have true peace in these lands.  Lord Odessa, there is something we wish to ask of you."
She walks over to me.





: "Lord Odessa, There's still Harmonia to the north of here and so we can't yet completely relax.  Furthermore, because there was no trust between us, Luca Blight was able to divide the City-State.  We need a single, unified country.  One that can stand together against its enemies."





: "Lord Odessa, We want you to create a new country here, Odessa Country, and we want you to lead it."
She moves back to her place.  Makai walks over to where she was.





: "This matter was voted on and approved by Two River's Three Houses of Parliament."
He walks back.  Gustav takes that place.





: "If it means a stronger nation, able to defend itself, we have no objections either."
He walks back.  The former Matilda Knights walk up.





: "The Knightdom of Matilda is no more, but we will follow your orders in this matter, Lord Odessa."





: "I feel the same way as Miklotov."
They walk back.  Jess takes their place.





: "Most of the strength of Muse was stolen by Luca Blight, but we still haven't lost our pride as the center of the State.  As acting mayor of Muse, I also intend to follow the will of Lord Odessa."
He walks back.





  Going to go through these all :B





: "I understand." Ugh.





: "Lord Odessa.....  We thank you."
Shu walks up next to me.





: "We're here to announce the birth of Sowston Country!!!  May it bring peace and prosperity to this land forever!!!  We swear to serve Lord Odessa with pride and fidelity!!!" But I don't want to be president of the Dunan Republic :(
There is much fidgeting and fade out!

[BGM: We Will Always Be ~ Ending March]





 The various leaders of Dunan wait up on Jowston Hill, and eventually I walk in and take my spot up top.





 Odessa at the mayor's desk in Muse talking to the strategists.  Klaus walks over to the library to talk to Jess.
And most of the rest is the same regardless, so I'll get to that when I go for the real ending.





 Shin and Teresa doing something~





 I wait at Muse.





 And Jowy waits for me.






: [ dots ]





: "What's wrong, Lord Odessa?"





: [ dots more ]





: "There's no reason to hesitate, Odessa.  Everyone here believes in you."





: [ further dottage ]





: "Lord Odessa, you can do it.  Please lead this land to a better tomorrow."





: "I can't do it."
And I walk out.  Most of the politicians move, uncomfortable with my shenanigans.





: [stops me] "So where will you go, Odessa!!"
And eventually she moves out of my way.

Flik and Viktor are waiting for me outside the great hall.  (If I hadn't gone to find out what they wanted, they'd be waiting for me near Luc.)





: "Yo, Odessa.  Where ya goin'?"
If they're by Luc, I ignore them and walk past them.  Regardless:





: [steps up to me] "Odessa.....  there is a great power within you.  I don't mean that Rune stuck in your hand, either.  You've taken a great burden on your back thus far, and you have a duty to fulfill it to the end.  For all the people who died in the war and for the people who survived....."





: [walks over to him] "Let him go... Flik.  It's necessary... that is..."
Long pause.





: "But Odessa, don't forget.  You've always got a home here..."
Fade out.

Castle check~





: "I completed the job Leknaat gave me, so I'll be leaving soon."
soldier: "Are you going to the barracks?  Lord Odessa, you're a hero!  They'll be thrilled to see you again."





: "I promised Yoshino that I would go back to Radat when my work was done."





: "I think I'll stay here a little longer.  It looks like my services are still needed."
soldier: "Strategist Shu ordered security to be beefed up......  Was everybody makin' too much noise?"
soldier: "We're going back to our village.  There's nothing left there, but it's still our village."





: "We mercenaries are going to have to look for work somewhere else now."





: "If I have to, I'll drag my father along with me."





: "I killed that stinking Neclord...  What's there left to do now...."





: "I wonder what Sir Flik is going to do now?  Me?  I'm going to follow him of course....."





: "My lord.... Odessa......  I thought I was sad when I lost Black, but this is....." Wait, what?





: "I have to go back to Toran pretty soon."





: "Neclord has been destroyed and so my work is finished.  Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with the rest of my life."
man: "Oboy.... hiccup!...  Today.... is a day for... hiccup!... celebration!!!!... hiccup!..."
bartender: "Leona went to one of the nearby cities to restock her supply of whisky."

I go put Tir in my party because it cracks me up.  He and any squirrels you don't have already (as well as any unrecruited stars who join your party) are the only people you can put in your party now.

There's a rune shop in Sajah now that sells rage, thunder, flowing, cyclone, and mother earth runes.
man: "Those State bastards are going to massacare us...  I just know it." Ooh, massacare.
Why does the rune shop sell star earrings in rare finds?

There's a hunter crystal in the tree Mukumuku hides in behind your house.  Also a Trio Painting!  ... And ... 30 potch?
kid: "Glad to see you back, Odessa.  What will you do now?  Are you going to live at the dojo?  Some people say they saw a mysterious shadow there.  Could a ghost be living there?"
woman: "Hey there.  They say that Odessa of the Sowston Army is very dashing."
woman: "Odessa... so the war is over...  Most people don't know it, but I heard the leader of the Sowston Army and the new king are Odessa and Jowy.  Is it true?"
woman: "I know you.  You're Odessa from the dojo down the road..... Now that I think of it, the leader of the Sowston Army is named Odessa too.  Funny huh?"

Okay, I'm going to go see what that trio painting looks like.





And I stop by at Genkaku's gravestone first.

To Tenzan Pass.  We've got some unfinished business.  I've got Lubricating Oil and a Sexy Wink equipped, just in case.  ... And Tir has a Toy Boat.  No, really.

[BGM: Reminiscence ~ Strings Version]





 Jowy's by the rock.  He turns to look at me as I approach.





: "Odessa..... you came." [turns fully towards me] "Just like you promised.....  Here we are...  Here once again..."
He walks over to me and lowers his head.





: "This is where our journey began.  You and I walked along the same path for so long together, but this is where they began to diverge..."





: "But... I have no regrets.  But if I did, it would be that I had to betray the City-State and assassinate Lady Anabelle...."





: "You and I were a lot alike.....  We were both aiming for the same thing.  But I just..... At the Highland camp, after I let you both to escape ahead, I was captured and met Luca Blight again.  I hated him from the beginning, it's true, but I think I admired his strength a little bit too.....  I thought if I was that strong, I could protect everyone and I could create a gentle world where nobody would ever be hurt.  But..."





: [raises his head] "No.... forget about it.  This is a battle between the King of Highland and the leader of the Sowston Army.  This is truly... the final battle."










: "We don't need to fight."





: [pulls out his staff anyway] "We do... need to fight... Odessa......."
He closes his eyes and ...





 A duel to the setting sun.





 Just me and him.





 And Tir off in the corner eating popcorn.





: "Here goes.... Odessa........"
I defend, he attacks.





: "Why won't you fight, Odessa!!!"
I defend, he attacks.





: "Why won't you fight, Odessa!!!"
I defend, he attacks.
He stands there and sighs.
Back out of the duel.  No music.





: "Why.... why have you come all this way... only to decide now not to fight?"










: "There's no reason to fight you."





: "There IS a reason.....  To remove any trace of the Highland Kingdom from this land...  Agares Blight and Luca Blight are already dead, and I've put Jillia to rest with my own hands....  I'm the last living Blight.....  Cut the Blight bloodline once and for all or there will always be fanatics who'll try to revive the Highland Kingdom.....  After all, sometimes hope can drive people to madness...  Let's make our war the last war ever to plague this land....."  I really like that he's trying to protect Jillia here.  Riou is his best friend, or was his best friend, and he knows what Riou would and would not do, but even so... he doesn't break Jillia's cover.  Not even to Riou.  Oh, Jowy.
Fade back into duel.





: "Here goes....  Odessa........"
I defend, he attacks.





: "Why won't you fight, Odessa!!!"
I defend, he attacks.
He stands there and sighs more.  I'm nearly out of HP; I removed all of my equipment beforehand to end this faster.
Cut back out of duel.
[BGM: Requiem of Grief]





: [looking down] "Odessa. . . . . . . . . . I was always jealous of you.  There's something about you...  Always so strong... and gentle...  That's all I ever wanted... to be loved by everyone just like you were....  And that's why......."
He collapses, dropping his staff.  He's now on one knee, breathing hard.










: "JOWY!!!!!"





: [looks back up at me, shaking] "I... I used too much power.....  The Beast Rune that Luca tried to free.....  I had to.... use my... 'Black Sword Rune' to stop it....  Our two runes... together... they make a True Rune.....  But... if you use it by itself... it takes your life....  Odessa......... I'm going to die anyway...  So... I give you... my life... so the two can become one again...  Odessa... your right hand..."










: "I can't do that."





: "Odessa.... I... I'm sorry... I can't stand it any more.....  All the lives that I stole...  All the people I hurt...."





: "I can't do that."





: "Please... I beg of you... don't let our dream.... have been in vain....."





: "I can't do that."





: "... Odessa.....  There's no.... time..... Please... I'm already...." ;_____;





 If it doesn't swap over to this, you Done Fucked Up somewhere.  Either you missed a star, or you didn't try to protect Nanami.





: "Even so... I can't...."





: "Odessa....."
Jowy starts glowing and stares at his right hand.





: "Wh... what's this....."
I raise my right hand a little and also start glowing.





: "The rune....."





: "This power.....  It's healing my body....."





 Black Sword and Bright Shield.





 A familiar blue orb as we stop glowing.





 Hello, Leknaat.





: "The 'Rune of Beginning'.....  It only appears when the holders of the two runes face each other in combat.  Just as when this world was first born......  Odessa..... even so..... you chose not to fight....  That spirit... and the spirit of the 108 Stars of Destiny...  They have called forth the power of the True Rune of Beginning...  Odessa..... just as I thought, you are a strong man....  Please go....  Odessa, Jowy, the world is still mostly unknown to you, overflowing with new things.....  There's no reason for you to stay in these lands."
Jowy pulls himself up, shaking and looking down.





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "But.... I... I murdered people with my own two hands...  Lady Anabelle, Luca Blight and all those soldiers....  My sins are heavy....."





: "And they will not disappear so long as you live.  But I believe you're strong enough to go on and make this world a better place."
She glows and leaves.
[BGM: Heart-Softening Music]





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."
Long pause.





: "The man called Jowy Blight has no place on this world anymore....  But I can forget this land, forget the name Jowy, and maybe... I can start again...."










: "Of course!"





: "Odessa....."
Jowy turns towards the rock.





: "This was the place where our journey began.....  How many hours have passed since we were first here...." [glances at me] "Let's go..... Odessa.....  Let's make this place the beginning of our journey....."
He faces downward.





 Jowy joins party!  Haha, even though sword Jowy had a level 16 weapon, staff Jowy still has a level 4.
Haha, Jowy's still nude.

I head to leave the pass~!
We stop somewhere.





: "If we hadn't run away then....."





: "Then we'd have problems, because without you two, we wouldn't have peace in this land."
SHU WALKS IN!  He doesn't come very close, though.





: "Lord Odessa, So you're leaving, eh....  I had hoped that you would stay and lead this country.  You're the right man to do it.  But I won't try to stop you.  You've certainly paid your dues and then some.  We could ask no more of you.  Go out there and see the world, feel the world.  It's still a big world to you.  And I hope that when you're finished with your journey, one day you'll come back."
Pause.





: "There's just one thing I have left to report.  Although I was asked not to tell you until this point, I'll understand if you wish to punish me for disloyalty.  When Nanami fell... in the Matilda Knightdom...."





 Cut to That Scene with Dr Huan, in sepia.





: "What!?  But...!!!  How could you fail!!?"





: [runs to him] "Quit it, Flik!  He did all he could, don't take your anger out on him..."





: [storms off a bit] "I know that!  I know!!!  But... But... What about Odessa...  Damn it!  Kiba... And Nanami...  They've fought along with us!!!  And even though we won...  Even though we've come so far..."





: ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."





: "Damn..."





: "Odessa..."





: "Lord Shu..."





: "What is it?"





: "Can I speak with you... inside?"
They both go into the room.
Pan down a bit.





: "Sir Shu......." ?!?!
Pan over to Nanami in bed.  Shu walks over.





: "Oh.... Doctor Huan."





: "I'm sorry..... I asked Doctor Huan....."





: [walks down to her] "Something on your mind?"





: [pause] "Yes........  I... I... I'm thinking about getting away from Odessa for a while."





: "..... Odessa will be saddened to hear that."





: "I know... I know that, but...  But it's hard for me.  Odessa and Jowy fighting.....  Also it's hard for me to see Odessa in pain.....  When there were arrows raining down for us and Odessa tried to shield me with his body, I realized it....  Odessa shouldn't do such a thing.  He's too important for that....."





: "A leader of men can't behave like that."





: "That's... that's why I'm going to let you have him all to yourself for a while."





: "What will you do?"





: "I'll go back to Grandpa Genkaku's house.  I think it's safe and besides.... Besides... when this is all over, that kid will need a place to return home to.  Right?  Also.... I have a favor to ask.  If it's ever time for Odessa to come home, tell him about this conversation."
Shu looks away.





: "Why do you ask ME to do it?"





: "Because I figured if it's you, you'd 'never' tell him until it was absolutely necessary..." So, basically, because he's an asshole.





: "Yeah, you're right....  I'll do it."
Fade out to us in Tenzan Pass.





: "And so... that's it.....  And those are my final words to you as your strategist.  Take good care of yourself, Lord Odessa."
FADE TO WHITE, CUE [ BGM: We Will Always Be ~ Ending March ]

Heart-Softening Music 2 is the one I associate with the ending.





 We look at each other!





 Running through Kyaro~





 Hi house!





 ただいま!  Nanami freaks and runs to give us a hug.





 Gotta pray at the grave first.





 Jowy stares at his house until it makes Nanami nervous.





 We look at Kyaro as we go.





 Nanami nudges me; I go ?





 Nanami whistles and leaves without us.





 W-WAIT!!






 Jillia and Pilika are watering flowers.





 Jowy watches at the gate and then starts walking away.  I go to stop him.  NANAMI DOES NOT APPROVE, JOWY.





 The dog perks up and Pilika comes to see what's up!





 After a moment, so does Jillia, adjusting her dress after she stands up.






 We are so cheery on this bridge~





 Cheery bridge~





 So cheery we left Jowy behind o/~






 Black Sword and Bright Shield





: "Became Mayor of Greenhill and made peace with the Karaya."





: "Left Greenhill to sharpen his skills as a swordsman, and never returned."





: "Returned to New Leaf Academy. Later became headmaster and also taught at the school."





: "Returned to Muse City and was later elected as mayor."





: "After ending term as Acting Mayor, chose to live as a normal citizen."





: "Became Commander of the Sowston National Army."





: "Refused a position in the country of Sowston and returned to live in Radat."





: "As promised, she returned to Radat with Freed and lived happily ever after."





: "Founded a library in Tinto City and taught many children the love of learning."





: "Fought in the Grasslands War as captain of the Tinto City Forces."





: "Living happily in Two River City where she opened a restaurant."





: "Occasionally visits Marlowe and marvels at his great "scholarship"."





: "Returned to the White Deer Inn to live a happy life with Alex and Pete."





: "Returned to White Deer Inn, but can't seem to lose his "treasure-hunting" bug..."
MAXIMILLIAN: "Once the war was over, ended his long career as a knight in service of justice."





: "Reformed Matilda Knightdom. Selected as commander, but politely declined the honor."





: "Reformed Matilda Knightdom along with Miklotov and then journeyed to the Grasslands."





: "Still a private investigator in Radat City."






 Circus troupe's routine~  Camus and Miklotov are watching, and Chaco is scared of firebreathing.  Sheena tries to hit on Rina, but fails.  Notice, people in Highland soldier uniforms!





 Burning Mercenary Fort~





: "Returned to her life as a travelling performer, but often thinks of Odessa."





: "Leads a group of performers with Eilie and Bolgan and travels around the world."





: "Returned to his life in the travelling circus, but continues to study hard."





: "Travels with her music group, sharing her beautiful voice with people everywhere."





: "Travels with Annallee and continues to get into trouble wherever he goes."





: "Travels with his group while improving the armorer skills that he learned in Crom."





: "Returned to Kaku and his life of ribaldry and moral turpitude."





: "Enjoys a life of fishing on the shores of Lake Toran."





: "Currently travelling to try to discover the edge of the world."





: "Left the Sowston Army to once again pursue Yuber."





: "Journeyed to Kanakan south of the Toran Republic in search of the mystery of the Sindar."





: "Planning to investigate the ruins in Kanakan before Killey can."





: "Returned to his wife where he lives contentedly as father and husband."





: "Reuniting her parents. Currently living happily at home with both of them."





: "Journeyed to the Grasslands without saying a word to anyone."





: "Stayed in the Sowston Army as magic instructor. Still as infuriating as ever."





: "With his "contract" over, he left like a ghost. Whereabouts unknown."





: "Travelled to the Toran Republic to challenge her rival."






 Ridley doing training with kobolds and the winged horde~
Ridley doesn't like that some of the wingers keep gossiping!  >E





 Bye, Muse~





: "Returned to Two River where he continued as leader of the Kobold Army."
CHAO: "Returned to Two River. Currently stirring up lots of trouble with his pals."





: "Living somewhere in Two River where he does his best to frighten the townsfolk."





: "Achieved his desire by becoming captain of the Sowston Army's Kobold Unit."





: "Currently performing admirably as Captain Gengen's first lieutenant."





: "Finally found her grandpa and returned home with Taro."





: "Journeyed to the Holy Kingdom of Harmonia to continue his studies abroad."





: "Left with Vincent on a journey to the Holy Kingdom of Harmonia."





: "Still working as the armorer of Sewer Castle."





: "Stayed in the Nation of Sowston and became captain of the bodyguards."





: "Returned to his life of wandering. His whereabouts are currently unknown."





: "Returned to Qlon in the Toran Republic where his expulsion was rescinded."





: "Living happily with her daughter's family in Two River."





: "His gambling house in Sewer Castle is still a raging success."





: "Returned to Lakewest where he is building the largest bathhouse in Sowston."





: "Travelled north once again in search of the object of his revenge."





: "Never forgets to do his daily run, squats, push-ups and sit-ups."





: "Training daily with her teacher, her goal is to beat a bear with her bare hands."






 Wait, what.





 Meg on a giant robot.





 The beast rune~






: "Riding on Gadget, she took off on an adventure to find Juppo."





: "Continues to allow Meg to travel with him despite her selfishness."





: "Returned to his quiet life in Crom Village."





: "Journeyed north towards the Toran Republic." Haha, geography.





: "Gained great fame as a swordsmith while continuing to work at Sewer Castle."





: "Works as an appraiser while searching for 'Celadon Urn' to bring collection to 1000."





: "Set off for Toran Republic to battle Crowley the wizard, his archrival."





: "Tired of war, he retired as a mercenary and returned to wife and child in Zexen."





: "Still living in the Nation of Sowston and trying to expand Gordon Industry."





: "Decided to retire from life of thievery but soon realized that was a terrible mistake."





: "Continues to work hard to grow delicious vegetables in the fertile fields of Tinto."





: "Returned to Black Dragon Island to lay flowers on the grave of Shun Min."





: "Returned to South Window to continue inventing and making trouble for his neighbors."





: "Looking for inspiration for his new work following Sewer's Guardian Deity."
JEANE:Returned to Antei to continue her work as a runemaster."





: "The men of Kuskus still go to see Karen dance, annoying their wives greatly."





: "Returned to Forest Village and then headed for Crystal Valley to continue studies."





: "After the war, he considered his role ended and returned to Leknaat's service."






 Don't like recapping for the right animal; squirrels, large animals, Kinnison, Shiro.  Ayda pops out of the woods to talk to Kinnison.  Kinnison gets nervous;  Shiro howls.





 The flags of Dunan~





: "People still sometimes see a large octopus swimming around Sewer Castle."





: "With no place to return to, he still protects Sewer Castle from all enemies."





: "Returned to the forest from whence he sprung."





: "Set off again a journey for the one temple of the Crystal Ballet." They're going to Crystal Valley, actually, which is the capital of Harmonia.  No ballet whatsoever.





: "Set off for the Crystal Ballet with Humphrey in search of a "dragon"." One, why are they looking for dragons: Futch found one already that gets completely ignored after recruitment.  Two, dragons don't do ballet.  Not even Harmonian ones.





: "Travelled to the Grasslands in search of a bride for Bonaparte."





: "Continues his journey to become the fastest living creature in the land."





: "After completing Hanzo's mission, returned to Rokkaku Village."





: "Returned to Rokkaku Village with Kasumi and Mondo."





: "Commandeered a ship and returned to the island countries."





: "Stayed in Sowston as a beastmaster where he practices his unique skills."





: "Moved back to Kobold Village where he complains a lot, but lives a happy life."





: "Returned to the deep forest where she lives a life in harmony with nature."





: "Returned with Shiro to woods near Ryube, but occasionally visits the deep forest too."





: "Shiro is always seen by the side of his master, Kinnison."






 Flik stares at the fort.





 Viktor walks over and shrugs at Flik, so they start to walk off.





 Off they go -- but wait, Tengaar is dragging Hix that way!  They laugh, and head off in the opposite direction.
Nina runs after them, pinged and confused.






 Staff and tonfa~ The music just stopped for some reason.  Pretty sure it's now about time for La Passione Commuove la Storia.






: "Instead of going back to Warriors' Village, sets off on a journey with Viktor."





: "After destroying Neclord, set of on an aimless journey for a change of pace."





: "Tried to, but couldn't follow Flik. Still waiting in Greenhill, for him to return."





: "Decided to hang around with humans instead of returning to Blue Moon Village."





: "Became the first Vampire Hunter and started to look for a new life."





: "After burying the corpse of Elza, became leader of the Howling Voice Guild."





: "Drank too much champagne and accidentally teleported herself off somewhere." WHY DOES SHE HAVE ALCOHOL PRIVILEGES





: "Continued his "coming of age" journey with Tengaar."





: "Received Village's blessings for marriage. Currently waiting for Hix to propose."





: "During the Matilda campaign, he led his own unit and was killed at the mercenary fort."





: "Stayed in Sowston and received training as a military strategist."





: "Returned to Rokkaku, but still visits Gregminster at least once a week."





: "Became keeper of the Nation of Sowston's national vault."





: "Returned to Muse to begin the healing of all of the people injured during the war."





: "Continued his advanced training in the art of medicine while assisting Doctor Huan."





: "They say there's never an empty chair at her tavern in Sewer Castle."





: "Returned to Toran to get some extra gold and then set off on a journey of exploration."





: "Said goodbye to Shu and set off on her journey to research the life of Mathiu."





: "Dreams of a quiet life even as he continues to play a vital role in Sowston."





: "After reuniting in Kyaro, the three friends continue to journey together merrily."





: "To him, the smiles of Jowy and Nanami are his greatest treasures."

And it lingers on their weapons for a bit, then staff roll!
[BGM: Victory ~ Staff Roll]

[BGM: Chat] at some point, too, but idk where.






 Fin.






 Some official art to finish things up.

And some things I didn't get in this ending:





 Rune of Beginning, shown at some point in the president ending.





 And here's if you killed Jowy.  I'm not doing that, though, so you'll have to live without seeing that.

*STATS:*
- Stars of Destiny: 107 stars of destiny, one idiot, four squirrels, and one ex-tenkai.
- Jowy Points: ! Passed out twice!
- Times Fainted Riou's Weird Sleeping Habits: fainted four times (and twice in an au), woke up randomly five times
- Game Overs: 3 total, not for lack of trying.
- Bathrooms: One offscreen but it clearly exists!

NEXT TIME: \o/

I am either going to move on to Suikoden III or Suikoden IV!  I'd rather do III first, but if I can't because of hardware requirements, I'll skip to IV.
As such, I need name suggestions for both possible protags!





That guy, right there, is the Flame Champion, leader of the Fire Bringers.  About fifty years before the start of III -- so about 35 years before II -- he stole the True Fire Rune from the Holy Empire of Harmonia, unified the Grasslands, and, with the exception of the Six Clans, fended off Harmonian invaders.

He also accidentally nuked both his army and Harmonia's.

No one knows what happened to him after that, or if they do, they're not telling.

He doesn't have a canon name, but I do need a name for him!






 This kid -- named Lazlo, because he washed up on the shores of Razril (razuro, razuriru, close enough) when he was a small child -- is a huge dork.


Note that even if I have to skip III now, I'll get around to it later, so name suggestions around now are totally appropriate.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI; SUIKO2 COMPLETE; NEED NAMES FOR III AND IV \o/*

8|  I hate silence, guys!

Здравствуйте~!  Uwaa, it's been a bit, hasn't it!  I'm skipping III for now because I can't get it to run, though I _could_ do a text-only lp :|a  And in fact I am totally fine with that idea, but I think you guys might be a tad used to pictures, yes?

For various reasons, I'm actually doing a hybrid Rhapsodia/SuikoIV playthrough!  Switching between Rhapsodia and IV depending on how timeline works, which means I'm going to end up restarting Rhapsodia after clearing IV so I can get Lazlo to have whatever name you want him to have.

[BGM: La Mer]










 Water!





 Dolphins!  And then more dolphins!





 KIKA AND BRANDEAU 





 Swish swish badass





 Swish swish even more badass





 That necklace Kika's wearing is a vertebrae from her dead boyfriend.





 Rune cannon!  I think that might be Water.





 CAPTAIN GLEN VS KOOLUK SOLDIERS glennnnnnnn





 Queen of Obel!





 Noooooooo Kooluk ships





 Obel soldier hoping very much that she's going to do something other than what she does next.





 I think she's hoping that too.





 Noooooooo!





 BAM rune of punishment





 A moonlit night.





 Lino by the pier, probably waiting for his wife and son to come back.  He'll be waiting for a while.  TT_TT





 The fog ship!





 WHO IS THAT BLOND IN BLUE I SPY MAKING BAD DECISIONS





 Kid, it's not worth it.





 Snowe has zero idea what he's doing.  Lazlo isn't saying anything.  Jewel is staring at Snowe's butt.  Keneth exists.





 Snowe out.





 Blah blah Keneth





 Mentally captioning this as Tal going NOW KISS





 Jewel and Paula are also captioning it like that.





 Snowe is forevver alone.





 Lazlo on a ship.





 Glen and Katarina on the same ship :3





 Ugh Chiepoo





 Training montage!





 And slow fade into the back of Lazlo's head and RUNE OF PUNISHMENT

WHAT DO I NAME LAZLO


----------



## surskitty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI; SUIKO2 COMPLETE; NEED NAMES FOR III AND IV \o/*

But I'm not actually playing IV right now, am I!  So here is the opening stuff for Rhapsodia.

[BGM: Another World] I am not nearly as fond of the Rhapsodia opening as the IV one!





 The Deserted Island; we'll be seeing a lot of it when I'm going through IV.





 TITLE DROP at the Mido Shallows





 Our protag, Kyril!  (Kiriru, not Kairiru.)





 Our tiny mage, Corselia!





 Our competent Gremio, Andarc!





 Our sniper Cleo, Seneca!





 And Yohn is somewhere between silent protagonist and obligatory animal mascot.  Hi, Goatmum!
Bit where everyone's fighting a fire dragon in the Obel ruins, and then...





 Corselia, Yohn, and Kyril surprised by glowing orb.





 Some people.





 Other people.





 More people.





 BABBY KYRIL





 Not sure offhand where this is.  Terana Plain?





 TITLE SCREEN.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI; SUIKO2 COMPLETE; NEED NAMES FOR III AND IV \o/*

Whee, multiple image heavy posts in a row.  Sorry, anyone still stuck in the 90s and using dialup!

I'm playing an undub, btw!  Also it runs slowly enough that I go through this again on an actual ps2 to get music cues.

Hm, these portraits are a lot bigger....  Great, this is going to take a while: this time around, I'll resize the portraits to be roughly the size you're used to from I and II, and since these are all from book scans, the colours're going to be off.  I'm also trying to make them transparent; they should look about right as long as you're not on a black background.






 Appropriate title screen.

[BGM: A Clause of Truth]
Chapter One: ~ Long Ago in Razril ~
[BGM: A Life Not of This World]





 A book opens!  Our narrator is old and masculine.  Two points for whoever figures out who's narrating before the end of the game!
_The tale I am about to tell concerns certain creatures that were used as runic weapons.
These beings were not of our world, but their bodies were replete with the Rune magic that built it.
It is for this reason that they came, at the hand of mankind, to be used as weapons.
The horrible power of these weapons struck terror throughout the land, but finally some rose up to strike down this evil.
My tale begins some seven years before the Island Nations and the Kooluk Empire went to war... with a minor incident in the back alley of a harbor town._

Two kids are running through the streets of Razril!  It is nighttime.  No music, just crickets.










: "*gulp* Uhh..." This one's nametag says "Noble Youth".





: [holding a sword, turns over to the other kid] "I like this place better in the daytime.





: "You scared?" Hee, I like his tone here.  Much better acting in Japanese!  This kid is "Local Boy".





: "No way!  D-don't be silly!" [ WAVES SWORD!! ] "Well, let's get this Furball patrol started." [ TURNS AWAY, RAISES SWORD TO AIR.  It SPARKLES. ] "I wanna try out this new sword Father gave me!"





: "... Couldn't we do this tomorrow?"  





: [ looks at him ] "No!  I wanna try it out right away!"





: "... okay."





: "C'mon, let's go!  Don't worry; we can take care of those Furballs and be back in no time!" 





: "All right."
The 'Noble Youth' lowers his sword.





: "But let's not stay out too late..."

Fade out!

[BGM: The Beginning of Battle] I'm not going to list this most of the time, actually; it's used _every_ time for pre-battle things.





 [ Back Streets of Razril ]
[ Victory Conditions: Defeat one Furball ]
[ Defeat Conditions: Lose all friendly units ]
[BGM: Studying the Battle]
[ View Basic Rules tutorial? ]
[ Yes ] and then there's a mechanics explanation that's boring, and two Furballs move.
[ Turn Order
In this game, the characters who enter battle are called "units."  Each unit has a "speed," which is used to determine the order in which the different units act.  You can check this order in the Turn Order List at the top of the screen.  The leftmost unit is the one that is currently active.  After a unit performs an action, you can select the final direction it will face as it ends its turn.  The next unit's turn will then begin. ]

Current turn order is Noble Youth (water element), Local Boy (wind element), and two earth Furballs!
I have Snowe (for that is his name) run up towards furballs!  Same for Lazlo.

The furball attacks Snowe!





: "Watch out!" And his goodwill triggers and he halves Snowe's damage.





: "I owe you."





: "Watch out!" And he stops Lazlo from taking damage.





: "Thank you."

The kids take out a furball!  [ Obtained Medicine ]






 Cutscene of Snowe killing a furball!  (Even though Lazlo actually did it.)  No music, just crickets.






: "Whew...  Furballs are tougher than I thought."





: "A lot tougher."





: [turns to Lazlo] "But as long as I have this sword, we can cut our way through!"





: "What?!" ... Japanese he's just like 'eh?'





: "Aha-ha-ha!  Just kidding.  You look more tired than I do.  Let's call it a night."
They start considering leaving, but!





: ! "*shudder*"
[BGM: Evil Power 1]
A fishman runs by!
LAZLO IS WAY TENSE NOW.





: "Whoa!  What the heck was that?!" [ RUNS OVER TO LAZLO ] "Wh-wh-what should we do??  Follow it?  Or maybe we should --"





: "This way!"





 HI GUYS \o/  You can't see Kyril there, but rest assured: he is there and probably, like, seven.  Three years younger than the other kids, anyway, and three times more competent.





: "Aaaaghhhh!!" HAHA STUPID KID
Music stops.





: [scratches his head] "Oh, sorry about that.  Didn't mean to frighten you."





: "Oh, you're human!" [ LOWERS SWORD and scratches head ] "You sure gave me a shock."





: "'Human'?"





: "Ummm... never mind.  My mistake!  Oh, I'm sorry.  My name's Snowe Vingerhut." He's actually pretty polite in Japanese ...





: "Walter's the name.  We're travelers.  This is my son, Kyril.  Our group means you no harm."





: "Nice to meet you."





: "Hello, I'm Andarc."





: "And I'm Seneca."





: "Hello!" 
Yohn hides behind Walter. 





: "Uhh... Is, well...?" 





: "Oh, she's my partner.  Don't worry about her."





: "I've got a question, Snowe..."





: "Yes?"





: "Just before, you said, 'you're human,' right?"





: "Huh?  Yeah, but..."





: "Why was that surprising to you?  Did you see something...?"





: "Oh, that.  Umm, yeah, we saw it."





: "Will you tell me exactly what you saw?"





: [ gestures, pan out ] "Right.  Ummm, a weird creature, about the size of a man, came rushing up this road..."
[ Pan over!  And fade out. ]
[BGM: not sure.]





: "I see.  And then it ran off that way, hmm?"





: "Yep.  Straight down that way." [ points with sword ] "But it couldn't have gotten very far.  There's a dead end up ahead."





: "I see.  Thank you for the information.  Well, we're going after it.  You two had better head on home.  This is dangerous work." 





: [ tenses a bit ] "But we can help you!  I know the streets here!" 





: "!" 





: [whispering] "You're up for it, right?"





: "Snowe.  This isn't a game." 





: [also whispering] "Maybe we should listen to him..." 





: [whispering] "Come on... Don't chicken out."





: "We'll be fine!"





: "All right, but stay close.  We don't have much time.  Ready?"





: "Yeah!  Let's go!"
Walter turns to Andarc and Yohn.





: "If this thing doesn't kill us, your father will!"





: "Relax.  He gave me the sword to use, right?  Stick with me and you'll be fine."





: ". . ." 





: "If something comes after you, whack it with that stick of yours!  Walter and I will take care of the rest, okay?" 





: "I'll try..."





: "Okay then, let's get going!"

[ Back Streets of Razril ]
[ Victory conditions: Defeat all enemy units ]
[ Defeat conditions: Lose all friendly units ]
[BGM: Once Upon a Time, in the Town of Razril ...]
Tutorial on terrain attributes!  Many things you can do change the terrain element.  If it matches the character's element -- so, for example, if Snowe stands on water panels -- it boosts stats and grants turnly regen!  If the character is weak to that element, it halves stats and means you take damage every turn!  Fire beats wind beats earth beats lightning beats water beats fire.  Exact same order as rune cannons!  (Unite magic circle is fire + lightning + water + wind + earth + fire.  Don't get these sets confused.)
Seneca is wind; Walter is earth; Kyril is fire; Andarc is lightning.  There's a wind elemental on the field, which turns wherever it floats wind, which means I want to keep Walter far away from it.
Kyril is level 1, but his stats are very nice.  Offhand I'm pretty sure he has an S rank in parry.  Which explains why everything that tries to hit him deals no damage and gets unbalanced.  Anything that successfully damage hims, Walter's goodwill triggers for.
All spells change the element of squares they target to their element, and the level 1 spell is consistently ___ Force, which changes terrain.  This sometimes leads to weird things like Kindness Drops actually making it more likely Kyril won't live to the next round, or casting Thunder Runner on Andarc to make him sturdier.  Damaging water things inflict silence on occasion; damaging lightning things inflict knockdown; damaging earth I _think_ causes unbalance.  Andarc (level 2) just knocked down a furball with Thunder Runner.
Wow, Walter hits three times in a round.  He's level 3, btw.






: "Walter, how's my sword arm?" 





: "Oh... Not bad, I guess."





: "Thanks!" He sounds so happy ...






: [ to Lazlo ] "Well, well!  That's an interesting dual-weapon technique you have there.  Nicely done!" 





: "..." [ HMPH ]

Snowe already so jealous and desparate for someone to like him more than Lazlo :(






: "How's this?!" Anyone with goodwill close enough to an enemy to also hit it might combo.





: [level up] "I did it!"

Victory!






Cut to everyone standing around a fishman.  BGM is the same thing I failed to ID earlier.





: "Wh-what is it?  I've never seen anything like it!" 





: "... a Rune Cannon?" 
FISHMAN: "... Yes... I..." 





: ! "Whoa!  It can talk!"





: "Will you keep quiet for a minute?"





: "S-sorry."





: "Who did this to you?  And where?"
FISHMAN: "On... the ship...  Pirate... ... ..." 





: "A pirate?  Which pirate?!  Give me a name!" [ beat ] "I need a name!!" [ beat ] "... Damn."





: "... Uh... is it dead?"





: "Yes.  Look at it... so thin you can see the ribs.  Probably couldn't even get a scrap of food, in this state."





: "Oh..." 





: "Well, then...  The least we can do is give it a decent burial somewhere.  Things like this are best done at night.  You boys really should go on home now.  It's very late."





: "Okay.  Let's go..." [ starts walking off ]





: [ does too, but then stops ] "Good night."





: "Hm...  Good night."
And then he leaves.  Our heroes are standing around the fishman's corpse.





: "Did any of you catch the pirate's name?" 





: "Nope." 





: "Me neither.  Sorry." 





: "What about Yohn?" 
Yohn walks over and something starts glowing above her.










: "I see...  Thank you, Yohn.  A little food and some water... that's all this poor creature wanted.  Seems he never even knew the pirate's name."





: "Hmmm..." 





: "*sigh* We've been wasting our damn time." 





: "Still, it's not like anyone else has figured out the connection with the Rune Cannons..." 





: "That may be true, but we can't afford to take it easy."





: "You're right.  So what's next, Walter?"





: "Go buy some food and drinks.  It won't be much, but let's pay what respects we can to this poor soul."





: "Yes, sir."





: "Well, we've got another long journey ahead of us tomorrow.  I'll go find us somewhere to stay.  Let's get at least a little rest tonight."





: "All right.'
Seneca walks off, and then so does Andarc.





: "*sigh* Back to square one..."
Yohn steps away, and turns back.





: "Now, now... don't worry.  We'll get to the bottom of this sooner or later."





: "Yes."
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Recruits: Walter, tiny Kyril, Seneca, Andarc; honorary Yohn
- Resets Because Someone Died: Zero!

NEXT TIME: [ A Chance Encounter at Sea ]


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI; SUIKO2 COMPLETE; NAMES FOR 4主 PLOX*

Oh! I think I may have played a bit of this game before. I remember the terrain thing, at least.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI; SUIKO2 COMPLETE; NAMES FOR 4主 PLOX*

[ shrug! ] It's PS2-only.

LAST TIME: ~ Long Ago in Razril ~

Chapter Two: ~ A Chance Encounter at Sea ~
[ Several years later... ]
[ At the Caravan, you can equip items, as well as learn or equip skills in the Party Menu.  You can save/load games in the System Menu.  Selecting Rest may trigger an event among the members of your party.  It will also advance the game one day.]
[ Now it's time to learn about skills.  Skills are special abilities units have.  Learning skills gives units an advantage in battle.  Skills can be learned via the Party Menu in the Caravan Screen.  To learn skills, units need Skill Points, which are earned in battle.  To use a learned skill, units must "equip the skill first.  This can also be done at the Deploy Troops Screen.  A unit's skills become more powerful as its Skill Level increases.  The skills that can be learned and the Skill Points necessary for leveling up vary by unit.  You can't raise skills to very high levels at first, but the maximum skill level will rise as your party grows.  At first, each unit can only equip a few skills.  As they level up, the number of skills they can equip rises.

It is Firesday the seventh of the fourth month!

I hit 'rest' for completions' sake.  We're all sitting around a fire.





 Like so!
[BGM: Sitting Around the Swaying Fire]





: "Well...  Looks like we'll just have to pick up where we left off tomorrow."





: "Understood.  I'll go and hear what the townsfolk have to say."





: "I hope we get some useful information."





: "Time will tell.  We have to be persistent."
Fade out.

[ Towns: In the Town Menu, you'll find the Blacksmith, Outfitter, Rune Master, and other places of interest.  It's best to prepare for battle as much as you can in town.  Rumors may provide crucial hints for your adventure.  Be sure to check the latest rumors regularly.  The Town Menu also includes other locations, like Taverns and Inns, where you might find new characters to join your group and fight alongside you. ]

It's now Windsday the eighth, and I'm in Middleport!  Middleport has an Outfitter, Blacksmith, Rune Master, and Gossip.  ... By the way, minor characters in this game all don't have eyes.  Like so!  It's mildly distressing.

Gossip!
WOMAN: "You know what?  Sigurd from the Lord's castle has been in a bad mood lately.  He's wasting the most handsome face in Middleport, scowling all the time!  I bet it's that cute young man who's been strutting around like he owns the place.  Sigurd can't like that much.  Mark my words... It won't be long before it all turns a little ugly!"
OLD MAN: "Let me give you a bit of advice.  Whenever you set foot on a ship, beware of the pirate Steele!  They say his Rune Cannon is a very special model.  If he comes after you, you're history!  Your best bet is probably to just stay on dry land."
MERCHANT (?): "Hello there!  I bid you welcome to Middleport!  I have all sorts of souvenirs.  Please, take your time!  Huh?  Rune Cannons?  Why didn't you just say so??  If that's what you're after, you'll have to visit the Lord of Middleport.  You can't miss his castle.  It's the largest place in town.  That's the best place to go for Rune Cannons.  Whatever kind of ship you have, he's sure to have the right Cannon for you."





: "So, Lord Reinbach is selling Rune Cannons, eh?"





: "Maybe we can learn something from him."





: "Let's head over there as soon as possible."





: "Yes, sir.  I'll start packing immediately."
Fade out.

We walk into Reinbach's mansion!  Sigurd is there.  BGM is something I don't know.





: "We seek an audience with Lord Reinbach.  Is he in?"





: "I'm afraid he's a rather busy man.  I'm his liaison.  Would you care to state your business to me instead?" SLIMEBALL~





: "I don't care who I talk to, as long as you listen to what I have to say."





: "... and what might that be?"





: "Actually, I was hoping to ask a question... about Rune Cannons."
Fade out.





: "What exactly are you sniffing around here for?  You don't appear to even have a ship.  What possible use could a Rune Cannon be to you?"





: "There are rumors that Rune Cannons have some sort of effect on the human body..." What, like they kill people or something?





: "... I know nothing at all about that.  And I'm afraid that concludes our conversation.  Good day."





: [walks over to him] "Wait!  Who makes these Rune Cannons?  Please, I must know!"





: "I said, 'Good day.'"





: [steps closer!!] "What about the pirate, Steele?  Is he involved in this?!"





: "I'm going to have to ask you to leave."





: [walks up] "Sir, maybe we should back off for now."





: "You know more than you're letting on.  I can see it in your eyes.  Fine.  If that's the way it's gonna be, we'll find the answers for ourselves."





: "As you please."





: "We'll be on our way, then."
Pause, and then Walter starts waking away, as does everyone but Seneca.  Seneca follows briefly, then stops to look at Sigurd.





: "Jerk..."
And then she walks away too.
Fade out.






: "Are they gone, then?"





: "Yes, m'Lord."
Schtolteheim Reinbach II walks in.





: "Remember their faces.  Carefully."





: "Yes, m'Lord.  I have."





: "Good.  Bah!  They have all the looks of a self-righteous band of heroes.  They'll have to be silenced.  Wait until they're well out to sea and deal with them in the usual manner.  The cargo is yours."





: "I understand, m'Lord."
Fade out.

We're in Middleport!  [BGM: A Certain Port Town] Standard Middleport bgm





: "So, I guess the direct approach didn't work."





: "There's got to be another way we can get to Steele.  If only we could--"





: "Hey!  Why ya standin' around like a bunch of land-lovers?" 
HERVEY WALKS IN.










: ? "Can we help you?"





: "Ah, sorry.  Couldn't help but overhear.  So you guys wanna meet Steele, huh?"





: "Are you saying you know him?"





: "Well, 'course I do."
Hervey, do you have a hand on your butt.  Of course you do.





: "I mean, there's not a seaman alive who doesn't know of Steele!  He's famous!  ... Or should I say, infamous."





: "Then, could you introduce us to him?"





: [walks over] "You bet!  Hey, you're talkin' to Hervey the Furious, the most dashing pirate on the high seas!"
Pause.





: ? [LEANS FORWARD, NOT OKAY GUYS!!] "Huh?  What's wrong?  Too THRILLED to speak?!"





: [headscratch] "Sorry, pal, but I've never heard that name before."





: [turns away and takes his hand off his butt] "Aw, geez..." [ headscratch] "Heh...  Guess I still have a ways to go."





: "I hope I haven't offended you."





: [turns back] "Eh, forget about it.  Now, about Steele...  Wanna make a date with the devil?"





: "What's in it for you, Mr. Furious?  Potch?"





: "Eh, you've got me.  Somethin' wrong with that?  Besides, I'm your only option."





: "Why's that?"





: "He's already deep-sixed boatloads of people.  Even old sea dogs get all knock-kneed at his name.  But, I figure somebody needs to do somethin' about him sooner or later.  And who better than yours truly?!  So I'm sayin', if you've got the money, I've got the time.  Capisce?" [ walks over and looks us expectantly, hand on his butt ]





: ? [ crosses arms ] "What?"





: [ hand on waist ] "Heh, I bet you guys can really tear it up, just from the looks of ya."





: [ ARM WAVE >( while Hervey turns away] "Oh, so you want us to fight your battles for you?"





: "With me, buddy, with me!  So, whaddaya say?"





: "Hm.  It seems like our only choice, at the moment.  Lead the way."





: [turns back, fistpump] "All right!  Now you're talking!"
Fade out!

I save!  And reload after a while; I stopped to let erufuun work out what it's doing and to shrink my caps a bit.

I depart Middleport!  Once I'm on the world map...





: "Huh?  Ugh, it's that snake, Sigurd...  Just what we need right now, ugh..."





: "What's wrong?"





: "It's Lord Reinbach's fleet.  They're even worse than us pirates!"
FADE OUT

Hi, boat with Sigurd on it!  idk this bgm, either.





: "And a petty errand turns into a chance to sink Hervey once and for all...  Time to settle the score!"
Cut to our boat!





: "It's that jerk from before!"





: "Which means they must be after us."





: "Makes no difference to me either way!  I've never been one to turn a good fight." [ DRAWS SWORD ] "Grab hold of something -- this ship's about to rock!" [ RUNS UP TO BOW ]
Fade out!






[ Middleport Coast ]
[ Victory conditions: Defeat Sigurd ]
[ Defeat conditions: Lose all friendly units ]
[BGM: Encounter on the Ocean]
Hervey is level four!  Also fire element.  Sigurd is water.  There are three AI-controlled pirates on my side: Rowdy Pirate (lightning), Jolly Pirate (fire), and Drunken Pirate (earth).

[ View Good Will and Cooperative Attacks Tutorial? ] [ yes ]
[ Good Will: When certain units act near each other, the Good Will between them will rise.  Once Good Will reaches a certain level, they will be able to Talk to each other.  You will see this in their balloons.  The more the units Talk, the higher their Good Will will rise.  Units sharing a high Good Will protect and assist each other.
[ Conversation: The Talk command may become available when certain units are side by side.  Talking raises Good Will and can also let units learn a Cooperative Attack.  When close to each other, a balloon will appear over units that can Talk.  Try moving Seneca next to Andarc and then selecting Talk. ]





: "You ready, Andarc?"





: "Yes."





: "Then let's get going."
[ Cohort Attack was learned. ]

Oh, hey, Reinbach has the Red Mercenary and Blue Mercenary working for him.





: "Oh yeah!" [ LEVEL UP ]
[ Cooperative Attacks: Some units can learn Cooperative Attacks by Talking to each other.  You can initiate Cooperative Attacks your units have learned by having all the necessary members join the battle for a certain period of time.  Once that period has passed, arrange those units in the correct formation and select Cooperative Attack. ]





: "We can take them together!"





: "All right!  Let's bring them down!"
Aaaaaaaactually... [ selects Talk ]





: "Andarc..."





: "..."





: "Hey, you!  Andarc!"





: "Wha--?!  What do you want?"





: "Aren't you a little tense lately?"





: "N-None of your business!"





: "Hey, I'm just worried about you..."





: "Yeah, I know...  Sorry."





: "Not that you're ever not tense, I guess..."
[ Good Will has increased. ]

Some opposing pirates changed Hervey and Kyril's squares water-element, fuck.  Managed to keep them from dying.

[ Rank Attained: S ] Ship's Figurehead get!  ... I'm not actually sure I have this yet in my main file.  :|a I don't think it's useful, though, but I'd like to get one there anyway.






: "Hey, pretty boy!  Looks like you've lost yer edge!"





: [pissed!] "Grrr...  Talk is cheap when you've got that much backup.  Come on, Hervey!  You and I, one on one!  I'll send your corpse to the bottom of the sea!"





: "Sorry -- this won't take long."
Hervey runs onto Sigurd's ship to fight him!
Cut to us, unamused.





: ... "That lousy son of a..."





: "I think he's forgotten just who's paying him..."
YOHN: "!"





: "What is it?!"
BOOM.  RUNE CANNONS HAVE FIRED.
Fade out.






Sigurd's ship is under fire!





: "Whoa!!"





: "Who's firing on us?!"
CUT TO STEELE.





: ! "Oh, no!  Not him!  Not here!"





: "Who?!  Oh, right...  Steele...  Aargh!!"
FADE OUT.






Zoom into Steele's ship!





: "Unworthy little whelps!  I'll teach ya all who this ocean belongs to!  Arr-ha-har-harr!!" [ WIGGLES HIS BUTT. ]
Cut to us.  We are in trouble.





: "Sir!  We have to hide somewhere!"





: "Is that...  Steele?"





: "And --?!"
Zoom in to a WEIRD RUNE CANNON!





: "That's it!"
BOOM.





: "AAAAHHH!"





: "We've got to take cover!"
Kyril runs onto the boat that's on fire and points!





: ! "Hey!  Father, look!"





: "What the hell -- ?!"
STEELE'S SHIP IS UNDER FIRE.
[BGM: King of the Ocean]





: "No!!  Damn you mangy pups, biting at my heels!"
He stumbles a bunch!  Haha, take that.  And then he's knocked over.






Cut to a rather different pirate ship!





: "That's enough mischief from you, Steele!" HI EDGAR





: "If you don't surrender, the next one will open a hole in your guts, old man!" HI BRANDEAU





: "So, what do you say?"
Fade out.






: [reeling, but pulls self up.  What the hell are his shoes?] "Edgar, you cursed wretch!  Listen up!  I swear the next day we meet will be your last day alive!  Better order your tombstone!  A-har-ha-ha-harr!  Mwahaha-har-har-har!!" Wow you're annoying.
Fade out!

Cut back to Kika et al!





: [crosses arms] "That old dog needs to be sent to a cold, watery grave."





: "Yeah...  Time to end this once and for all."





: "*sigh*"

*STATS:*
- Unkillables: Walter, tiny Kyril, Seneca, Andarc; honorary Yohn; met Kika
- Killables (Deaths): none; met Sigurd and Hervey

NEXT TIME: [ The Final Showdown with Steele ]


----------



## surskitty (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI; SUIKO2 COMPLETE; NAMES FOR 4主 PLOX*

Wow, all the images.

LAST TIME: ~ A Chance Encounter at Sea ~

Chapter Three: ~ The Final Showdown with Steele ~

It's Earthday the ninth!
Seneca comes with Sniper and Battle Lust equipped at E, tiny Kyril has Counterattack and Parry both at S and his skills can't be raised, Andarc comes with nothing, and Walter has Parry S, Battle Lust B, and can learn Counterattack.  I teach Andarc Lightning Magic D, Concentration D, and Extra Move, Seneca Critical Hit D (and raise her other two to D), and for the hell of it, Walter Counterattack D.

SIGH erufuun needs to crash less.

I rest for the hell of it, but nothing happened, just Kyril sitting by the fire.





: "..."

To the Nest of Pirates!





: "Kika, I'm going...  Don't worry."





: "Edgar...  That's all you ever say."





: "But I always come back... to you."





: "..."





: "Edgar, this pirate has made quite a name for himself.  Let's proceed with caution."





: "All right, Brandeau."
Fade out.






Pan over the tavern in the Nest of Pirates.  Walter is talking to Brandeau and Edgar.  For some reason, Kika's just standing near the entrance.  I really hate how this game portrays Kika in this segment!





: "Hmph...  You serious?"





: "No.  It'd be certain death.  No one will blame you for backing out now.  Why don't you just doze off like those other two over there?"





 Sigurd and Hervey unconscious.





: "If we're risking our lives, so be it.  Please, let us join your fight against Steele.  I beg you!"
Pause.





: "Hmm.  Well...?"





: "Gah. ..."





: "Suit yourself."





: "Thank you!  We won't let you down."





: "*sigh* Fools, all of them." I'm going to hope Kika stays behind because she thinks what they're doing is stupid rather than, like, Brandeau and Edgar asking her to.
Fade out.











: "Well, I'm going to go with them."





: "I'm going along as well."





: "Me too."





: "Seneca, I need you to stay here." ... uh, dude, she's twice as useful as Andarc.  You're going to leave _a sniper_ behind?





: "What?"





: "I want you to wait here with Kyril.  In case we don't return...  I trust your judgement.  The only thing I ask is that you watch over Kyril." ... WHY NOT LEAVE HIM WITH YOHN.  ... Though I must say, being raised by Seneca is way more sensible than being raised by Andarc.  Still.  SNIPER.  You want to LEAVE YOUR SNIPER behind in place of the NON-COMBATANT.  The hell is wrong with you?





: "But, father!" You're, what, 14 at the most now?  The Island Liberation War lasts 5 years, and most of Rhapsodia is three years after it, so if this was near the _end_ of it, which it's not, you'd be 14.  





: "Kyril, promise me.  If we don't come back, you must pursue the Rune Cannons in my stead." [ fistshake ]





: "I -- I promise..."





: "They're gaining ground by the minute.  Let's go."





: "Please be careful..." S N I P E R





: "Don't worry, we'll be back."
Yohn, Walter, Andarc, and the male pirates walk off.

OVER A BLACK SCREEN:





: "... Huh?  Kyril?  Kyril, where are you?!"
And that's why Yohn should've stayed with him instead.






RUNE CANNON FIGHT





: "Everyone ready?"





: "Heh.  I hope those scum brought their own coffins!"
Fade out.






 Fade into the other ship!





: "That device..."
Hi, Kyril.





: [point] "Father, be careful!"
EVERYONE LOOKS AT HIM.  Yohn in particular is NOT AMUSED.





: "Kyril!"





: ! "Y-Yes?"





: [ walks over to him and crosses his arms ] "I told you to wait for me!  What are you doing here?"





: "I -- I'm sorry..."





: "Are you sure you're prepared for this?" ... HE IS AT MOST 14.  HE IS PROBABLY MUCH YOUNGER.





: "Yes."





: "Ah, hell.  Okay then.  But keep to the back of the ship."





: "Yes, sir!"






[ The Night Sea ]
[ Victory conditions: Get a friendly unit next to the Rune Cannon ]
[ Defeat conditions: Withdraw with Walter ]

There's a tutorial on support actions here, but don't care!
[BGM: Decisive Battle with Steele]

Oh, hey, Peck is ranged.





: "Look out!"





: "You saved my hide."
I love seeing goodwill between minor characters 






: [levelup] "Excellent!"
Aaaand he made Edgar unfriendly because Edgar was caught in the radius, but I needed to get the guy near him down.

Sent Walter to the right spot!

Cut to our group.





: "Now, let's hold here for a moment.  If we could get our hands on that device..."
Walter starts walking towards the rune cannon.





: "Um... Father?!"

Cut to Steele!





: "Hmmm...  What's he up to?  Does he think we can't see him from here?  Well then, he'll be our bait for today."  [steps up a bit closer, goes \o/] "Watch and weep, boys!"
He whistles!
A blue pirate bolts over to the rune cannon!  Its eye keeps blinking.





: "Whoa!"
He spins it towards Walter!





: "What is that fool up to now...?"





: "Father!"
THE RUNE CANNON FIRES sort of





AND EXPLODES WALTER





: "AAAARGHHHH!!"





: "F-Father, NOOO!!"





: "Walter!"
Kyril tries to run over!





: "No!  It's too dangerous!"





: "FATHERRR!!"





: "Uuughkl..." Uh oh.





: "*gasp*"
Kyril pushes past Andarc!





: "Wait!"
[BGM: Evil Power] not sure which one





 ... That is a fish.





: "Wha--"
Fishdad turns towards us.





: "It can't be..."





: "Father...?"
Brandeau tries to stop him, but Kyril runs over anyway!  Andarc follows behind him.





: "*gurgles* Gworrrglgl..."





: "What?  They're father and son?  This is too good to be true!  Ahh-ha-harrr!!"





: "Father... I-It's me, Kyril..."
The fish steps forward and roars.





: "Father?!"





: "LOOK OUT!!"





 ANDARC RUNS AND STABS FISHDAD WHEN HE TRIES TO ATTACK A COWERING KYRIL!





: "HRGRRAAWWRRR!"





: "NOOO!"





: "Oh, no...  Walter..."
THEY BOTH ARE KNEELING OVER DEAD FISHDAD.





: "..."





: "!"
[BGM: Things Lost]





: "Father!  FATHER!!" Wow the voice acting is _so much better_ in Japanese.





: "Walter..." Huh, he switched from -sama to -san for here.





: "Ahaha-har-harrr!!" [butt wiggle] "Look at that!  Splendid!  Such a touching scene!  Ahhhh-haa-harr-harrr!!"





: "Y-You... fiend!"





: "Careful, Edgar!"





: "Grrr...!"





: "Peck, we need to hit Steele head on.  We'll keep him occupied while you do something about that device.  Got it?"





: "Yes, sir, Mr. Brandeau, sir."





: "I'm counting on you, Peck.  Don't let me down."
Fade out!

[ The Night Sea ]
[ Victory conditions: Defeat Steele, or all other enemy units ]
[ Defeat conditions: Withdraw with Kyril or Peck / Lose all friendly units ]

Kyril's been npc'd.  So has Peck.  Kyril just keeps cowering; Peck is presumably working on the rune cannon.
Oh, huh, Edgar uses the same dual sword stance Kika does.





: "Father..."
Mmm, Brandeau being on my side.






: "Watch out!"





: "I owe you one."

... WELL.  Steele just cast something that did about 40 damage to Edgar and three to himself.  WHAT COULD THAT BE?  His rune looks like this:






ROWDY PIRATE: "They got me..."

Ugh, Steele gets a turn before Brandeau and Edgar next do.  And a fishman just spawned behind Kyril.
Wow, Brandeau, that 107 damage crit was nice, but it's a pity you couldn't reach Steele 8|
JOLLY PIRATE: "Ack..."

Steel just killed Andarc ...





: "Please... forgive me..."
[ Andarc has withdrawn. ]

And then it was clear this was pretty much unwinnable this time around, so restart!
Hitting the restart battle command just restarts from the beginning of that particular battle, not from the beginning of the sequence, but as it so happens I had a quicksave back from when Steele threw Eternal Ordeal.
At the moment I'm trying the 'don't have anything to do with Steele' approach to this map since I'm pretty sure he doesn't attack directly if you don't fuck with him.
There, only one non-Steele pirate remaining.  Pretty much no way I can lose now.  Aaaaaaaand Andarc fried the fish.
A-rank get!  Oh, quick explanation of ranks: S-rank gets you a unique item per map, but you can only get one of it; A-rank is gold medal, which raises HP and DEF by 1 but sells for a lot; B-rank is silver medal, which raises HP by 5 and DEF by 1 and sells for a bit; C-rank is bronze medal, which raises HP by 10 and DEF by 1 and sells for crap.  So you actually want to get a lot of Cs in your first playthrough, since you don't have good equipment yet.

Steele is fiddling with his rune cannon.  The eye is now closed.





: "Grrrr...  What now--?!" [ raises arms ] "At a time like this?!  To hell with this worthless contraption!"
He turns to us.





: "Looking for a fight?"





: "Playtime... is over."
He raises his left hand, which begins glowing darkly and red!





: "Something's happening!  Run!"





: "So long!"
BAM





 Explosions ahoy!
White out.

Screams of pain.






Fade into Edgar is unconscious, the ship is a wreck, and Steele is mostly dead.
[BGM: Rune of Punishment ~ Meeting the Cursed Rune] CLICK THIS LINK.  This is probably my favourite bgm actually.





: "Hey!  Edgar!  Are you with me?"  ... On a relevant note, I just left the game on this sequence for like half an hour because of this bgm.  ... Again.





: "Brandeau... If something should... happen to me..."
Pause.





: "Edgar!!  Damn it...  We can't just die here!"
Steele's corpse glows again.  Brandeau goes !  More precisely, Steele's _left hand_ glows....





: "Wh-What?  That light!"
The Rune of Punishment goes high into the air --!





-- and latches onto Brandeau, who stands up and screams.










: "Aaarghhh!  No... NO...  You bastard...  What have you done to me?!"





: "Heh, heh, heh... my gift to you.  The Rune of Punishment."
Steele tries to stand up, but fails.





: "Most cursed, it is...  It devours... human life...  One day... you, too... ... will be... consumed by it..."
And he fades away into darkness.  Thanks, dude!

Brandeau is holding his hand like it'll stop trying to kill him anytime soon, then falls back onto Edgar.





: "An accursed Rune??"
Edgar's hand eventually falls.





: "No!  EDGAR!!"
He I think tries shaking him a bit, then leans over....





: "E-Edgar..."
Pan out.
The rune cannon's disintegrating.
Eventually Brandeau picks up Edgar('s corpse) and fireman-carries him.





: "Damn it... I'm... going home...  Right, Edgar?!"
The rune cannon finishes disintegrating, and Brandeau goes !
Peck is not looking so good.










: "Who's there?!"





: [stands up] "It's just me, Mr. Brandeau...  Peck..." Umm....





: "Peck... you're Peck?  What... What happened to you??"





: "Wha --" [looks at self] "What the...?  My hands...  They look like... a corpse's!  Wh-Wh-What does this --?" D:
Peck turns away, looks at the Walter fish, looks at himself.





: ! "I-I...  Mr. Brandeau... ... please!"
And he leans over, shaking his head.





: "Peck, do you want to come with me?  I can't ever return to that island.  But if you travel with me, this Rune might devour you, as well."
Pause.





: "I don't want to drag you down."





: [stands up, fervent] "I'll go!  I'll go with you, Mr. Brandeau!"





: "Are you absolutely sure?"





: [hand over heart] "I'll follow wherever you lead, Mr. Brandeau!"





: "All right, then.  So be it.  Let's go."





: "Yes, sir!  Your wish is my command!"
Pan out and fade out.

Cut to Andarc floating on a piece of ship.  No music.





: "Ah!  Kyril..." He calls Kyril Kyril-sama, btw.
Pan over to Kyril and Yohn on the edge of a different ship piece.
Cut to Andarc, Kyril, and Yohn floating on that piece.










: "Thank you for your help, Yohn..."
Yohn lowers her head, looking at Kyril.  :(





: "Kyril!  Are you okay?  He must be freezing..."





: "... Uuh... uuuhhh..."





: "We'll get you back to the ship soon.  Hang in there!"
Andarc goes like orz then sits up.





: "Walter, give me the strength to go on!  If I lose Kyril, too, I...!"
Pan up.





It is night.  No music.  Sounds of things being moved.





: "Phew...  Well, that's that, Mr. Brandeau."





: "Good.  Let's go."





: "A-Are you sure about this?  Shouldn't we at least see Lady Kika before we go?"





: "No.  I don't have the right to.  What could I say?"





: "But that's--"





: "Forgiveness... salvation...  I am beyond these things, now.  All I have is this curse..."
Pause.





: "We must leave.  Now."





: "Yes, sir..."
Fade out.






It's daytime at the Nest of Pirates.  Kika, Dario, and three generic pirates are there.  So is a coffin with a bunch of stuff.  (Loot from Steele?)





: "..."
PIRATE: "L-Lady Kika!  This is Edgar's..."





: "*gasp*"
PIRATE: "R-Right??"





: "Shut yer trap, numbskull!  Think about how she must feel right now, and keep quiet!" [ fistpump ]
[BGM: something short.]





: [collapses onto the coffin] "Edgar... You did come back to me.  Edgar... Don't ever leave me again." And then she makes jewelry out of him.





: "Lady Kika..."





: "Oh, Edgar..."
Pan out.





: "Edgar...!"
Fade out.

*STATS:*
- Unkillables: tiny Kyril, Seneca, Andarc; honorary Yohn; Walter, Edgar, Brandeau, Peck; met Kika
- Killables (Deaths): none; met Sigurd, Hervey, Dario

NEXT TIME: Given that the next Rhapsodia chapter's titled 'Three Years Later', time for some SuikoIV!  Last chance to name Lazlo something other than Lazlo!


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI; SUIKO2 COMPLETE; NAMES FOR 4主 PLOX*

For some reason, I have a strong urge to name Lazlo "Iodine"

....Or "Pyrite"


----------



## surskitty (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI; SUIKO2 COMPLETE; NAMES FOR 4主 PLOX*

Wow, this took forever.

puella-nerdii gave me an awesome suggestion for a name for Lazlo!  >D  Sorry, Legendaryseeker.

LAST TIME: Adventures with Rhapsodia!  SAD BRANDEAU IN SURF.

[BGM: A New Journey ~ Opening Theme] Basically, the same Beginning Theme as always :D

Well, her first suggestion didn't fit, and I decided that along the same lines ...





 8D RARITY  Because Lazlo picks out Snowe's outfits for him.

No music; just the sound of seagulls.





Then some music starts up!  I don't recognise it, though.





 Pan down to boat.





 A Lazlo is on the boat!





: [ HANDS ON HIPS ] "They're here!  Are you ready?  Don't worry.  It'll be all right.  You'll see.  I'm going to take command."





: "Is everyone ready?"





: "Let's go!"






LEADING WITH A NAVAL BATTLE \o/
[ FIRST ENGAGEMENT ]
[BGM: Battle on the Sea 1]
????? vs Snowe's Ship





 This is the flag for Snowe's Ship.  The other one doesn't have a flag, oh no!
[ Victory Conditions: Counter the enemy's attack and emerge victorious! ]





: "Here... First, you have to assign the crew members." Jewel actually has a different icon here where she's in uniform, but at the moment I don't really care about getting icons right when I don't have art to crop from :|a  I'm keeping note of what's what, but for now I don't care enough to fix 'm.





: "Rarity, you want to give it a try?"





: [ "Please explain it to me." | "I'll do it on my own." ] "I'll do it on my own."
I now have four options!  Ship Setup, Victory Conditions, Look at map, and Commence naval battle.  This takes place on a grid; my ship currently has 006/006 and I'm fighting a ship with 060/060 and two rune cannons, one lightning and one water.

I go to Ship Setup!  My only ship is the Gaien Ship, with Move: 3, Range: 3, and Hull: 15.  The Captain is locked to Snowe (+10 to hull), and I have one rune cannon slot, four Fighter slots, and six underlings.

My possible people to stick on rune cannon duty are Tal (20 earth), Paula (20 wind), Keneth (20 lightning), and Jewel (20 water).  Since my foe has lightning and water, I stick Keneth on rune cannon duty.  IV uses the same element pentagon that Rhapsodia does: Fire > Wind > Earth > Lightning > Water > Fire.  Same element negates, weak element takes extra damage and is cancelled, both elements hit if they're not next to each other.

I stick Rarity et al as Fighters, which brings my total underlings to 50, 12 per person.  Underlings are basically HP.  The more HP you have, the slower you move, and you can actually lower that, but it's not usually that useful.

[ Engage! ]





: "Rune Cannon, fire!"
I deal 15 damage!  You can only attack if your sides are facing the enemy: you don't have cannons in the front.  Don't let your ships get caught as the vertical bar in a T-shape.
Whenever someone attacks you and you're able to attack back, you get a dialogue: [ The enemy is firing at us. ] [ Attack | Don't attack. ]  The only time you should pick Don't Attack is if you know you're going to lose that match up.





: "Engage the enemy!"
That didn't do any damage that time, which means our friend is using lightning.






: "P-Perhaps I underestimated them..." Ooh, mysterious figure.





: [ PLEASED FACE ] "We won, Rarity!"
[ Victory! ]

Oh no!  The ship is under attack!  It keeps shaking!





: [ arms raised a bit, freaking out ] "We're in trouble!  They're starting to board us!"





: [ PANICKED FACE ] "Oh!!  Th-They're here?!" I really don't want to bother fixing all of these portraits ...
[BGM: Battle]
It's me and Snowe against a man and a woman!  :O





: "Rarity, I'm here.  If you need an explanation about combat, I'll provide it.  Would you like one?"





: [ "Yes, please explain it to me." | "No, I'll be okay." ] "No, I'll be okay."

[BGM: Battle]
The battle system for IV is much like I and II's!  (This isn't actually a given; III is weird.)  The main difference is that now your party size is only four for some reason 8|
I start out with attacking Katarina -- uh, I mean, ???? -- because she's a mage.
Our stupid boys share a unite attack!
[ HITS THE FRIENDSHIP ATTACK BUTTON ]





 Friendship Attack consists of Lazlo hitting the target three times and Snowe eventually deigns to drop in and hits once, then strikes a dramatic pose.  Snowe is a good friend.





: "Let's go!"





 Snowe knows you're jealous you're not as pretty as he.
... ooor maybe I should hit Glen -- uh, I mean, ??? -- because he hits hard.
Okay, no, Katarina's the right choice.
Snowe has a Water Rune, so I'll Kindness Drops Lazlo.
And battle over after a bit!






: "Commander..."





: "How easily we boarded you, Captain Snowe!  Had this been a real battle, I could have approached you from behind while you weren't looking and.." [draws sword, moves as to hit Snowe (who panics), and -- ] "Slash!  Like that.  For a captain, you lack a sense of awareness.  Watch yourself!  You hear me?!"





: [ deep breath because wow captain Glen is scary ] "Y-Yes, sir.  I'll be more careful, sir!" [ SALUTE! ]






: "Good.  Rarity, you still seem to be up for more action.  How about a little one-on-one?"





: "Rarity, this will be a good opportunity for you to practice your fighting."





: [ "In that case, let's do it." | "Please give me a moment to get ready." ] "In that case, let's do it."

[BGM: Fated Confrontation] I love the music in this game omg  Also that this has bits of the Rune of Punishment theme weaved into it.










: "All right, I'll go easy at first...  But if things get heated, I'll go all out, so prepare yourself!"





: "Let's see you make a move."
[ ATTACK!! ]
I attack at full power!!  You can only do this once per battle, so be sure you're getting the match-up right.





: "Pay close attention to my swordsmanship."
I special!  And strike a cool pose.





: "Let's see how well you can wield that sword."
Attacking~!





: "Pay close attention to my swordsmanship."





: "Prepare to get beaten to a pulp!"





: "My next move will settle this, once and for all!"





: "Now it's my turn!"
Glen grabs his shoulder when I defend against his specials, by the by.
And then he falls!  >D






: "Brilliant, Rarity.  This kind of improvement makes me proud to have trained you."





: "Commander, the graduation mock battle is wrapping up.  After this, we'll return for the graduation speech.  And later tonight, there will be the traditional 'Knight Initiation Festival.'"





: "Understood.  Let's return to our posts.  Snowe, I'm counting on you for tonight's "Kindling Ritual."  It's an important rite for everyone."





: "Yes, sir.  As a representative of the Gaien Marines Academy graduates, I shall do my best to conduct myself with grace."  I eagerly await your definition of grace.

Fade out.

Running around the ship!  ... Usually there's a treasure map in the cabin, but I'm not finding one.

KNIGHT OF GAIEN: "Just between you and me, the captain isn't the most reliable person right now.  That's why I'm on standby here...





: "Yes?"
KNIGHT OF GAIEN: "I-It's nothing, Captain."

Back onto the deck ...
TRAINEE: "If you're looking for Commander Glen, he went back to his own ship."
TRAINEE: "So... today, we say goodbye to this equipment.  Did you know the armor that official Knights wear is different from ours and can't be taken off easily?  They say it shows their resolve and if it ever comes down to it, their lives are with the sea..." Thanks, kid.





: "Now, everyone, please continue to man your posts and keep working."






: "Whew...  I'm hungry...  I say we dine like kings tonight!"





: [keeps shrugging] "So, the training is over as of today..."
TRAINEE: "Hey, you'll get yelled at later if you get caught making idle chatter.  We're still in the middle of training!"
Hm, where's Paula.






: "Rarity...  Look, the color of the sea is changing.  Razril should be coming into sight soon."





: "Really?  Isn't it still pretty far off?"





: "No...  I've watched this sea every time I've passed by here.  No doubt about it, it'll come into sight."
TRAINEE: "Land ho!!  There's Razril!"





: "See?"





: "Wow...  It seems you'd make a better scholar than a Knight, Keneth." Snowe.  What.

Cutscene!  Of the boat moving.  No caps here because boring.





: "So, we're graduating.  Tomorrow, at long last, we'll officially be Knights..." But I want to be a day.





: "Snowe, are you worried?"





: "Worried?  What are you talking about?  I've been waiting all my life for this!  Finally, the time has come for my abilities to serve Gaien..." Haha, Snowe's abilities.






: "I wonder what our duties will be starting tomorrow..."






: "So, at tonight's festival...  Oh, Captain Snowe!" 





: "Hey, do you know where Paula is?"





: "She wasn't at her usual spot?  ... Come to think of it, I haven't seen her in a while."





: "Again?  Really, whatever an elf thinks is beyond me.  I guess she likes being a loner.  Well, today is our last day..." PAULA'S THOUGHTS: 'I wonder what's for dinner.'





: "Oh, yeah!  Snowe, you'd better nail today's "Kindling Ritual"!  After all, you're representing us."





: "Oh, that...   Don't worry.  I'll make the ritual something you can all be proud of." Sure, kid.





: "Ooh!  How inspiring, Snowe!"





: "... I wish you wouldn't make fun of me." But it's so EASY.





: "Sorry about that.  Honestly, that's how I feel.  Don't get mad."





: [from offscreen] "Prepare to disembark!  Once you are safely ashore, please assemble in the training hall.  Commander Glen has a graduation speech for you, so don't be late.  Understood?"





: "Yes, ma'am.  Understood."





: "Getting ready, ma'am.  But man, I'm hungry...  I'm gonna have to stuff myself tonight." * Tal is now known as a piñata.





: "Paaaauuullllaaaa!!  Let's go!!" She's coming!
Pan up to Paula in the crow's nest!  Seagulls fly by, and --






[BGM: Sailing] Cool music :D Opening credits go here!  Lots of shots of the boat as it pulls into Razril.










The kids all run to the Hall of Knights!

Cut to the courtyard!  [BGM: Landing]  WELCOME TO RAZRIL.





: "Well, shall we head for the training hall?  We have to hear Commander Glen's speech."

Whoo!  Wandering around the docks outside the Hall of Knights.

KNIGHT OF GAIEN: "Today's speech is scheduled to take place at the training hall in the back.  Oh... it's about to start soon!  Don't you be late, you guys!"

TRAINEE: "Senior Snowe, Senior Rarity...  Congratulations on your graduation!" She should probably just say 'senpai' :|  





: "Hahaha...  Thank you.  You guys keep up the hard work, too."

I try to enter Razril proper :B
KNIGHT OF GAIEN: "Come on!  If you don't hurry to the training hall, you'll get a scolding from Ms. Katarina." Shouldn't you be more polite to her than that?

This building needs some repair work done :B

I enter the Hall of Knights Courtyard!  [BGM: Life of a Knight]

In the Audience Chamber is a chest containing Old Book Volume 9.

KNIGHT OF GAIEN: "What's wrong?  Did you forget something in your room?  The speech is starting soon, but... if you need something, get it quickly!"





: "Rarity, if you need something, I'll come with you." How forward!

In my room is a chest containing a Steamed Bun and a Water Orb.





: [ Rest a little. | Don't rest yet. ]
NAPTIME.  It's a good thing Snowe is here.





 Why does he have a massive desk?


No one's currently in the kitchen next to his room.
Commander Glen is not in his room.  Shock and awe!
He is also not on the roof.

KNIGHT OF GAIEN: "Hey, Rarity, go buy some Medicine for me."
KNIGHT OF GAIEN: "Hey, Rarity and they have the graduation speech now.  Ask them later."
KNIGHT OF GAIEN: "I know that...  I was just kidding."

KNIGHT OF GAIEN: "Rarity, come on, hurry up and go listen to the Commander's speech.  Ms. Katarina's scary if you make her mad, you know...  Get going before you're too late."






: "You two are the last to arrive.  Hurry on in!"

I DO.





Lots of panning over the Knights throughout this speech!  Paula and Jewel are talking about something; Tal is falling asleep.  We are ALL LINED UP alongside many npcs in front of a Glen on the dais and a Katarina on the ground in front of him!





: "... All of you here today will officially be assigned to Gaien's one-and-only band of Knights.  In other words, your long days of training are now over.  For now, I will talk of my experiences." Oh, great.





: "It was seven years ago, on the seas of our enemy nation, Kooluk.  Four of our Knights' ships were decimated by just one Kooluk vessel.  It was a bitter battle.  Many of my men paid the ultimate price...  Most of you probably know this much." <Espeon> The ultimate price is a starbucks coffee.  Those things are steep.





: "But no one wants to talk about what happened next...  Why?  Because it reminds us of the humiliation we suffered at the hands of a certain man.  The commander of that enemy fleet was a man named Troy.  Back then, Troy was not much older than those of you here right now.  But...  Even Gaien's veteran Knights were unable to inflict a single scratch on that young man...  You must all strive to become Knights even greater than Troy!  Do you understand?!  Such a humiliating experience must not be repeated!  The fate of Gaien is in your hands." Don't worry: we'll get at least as many Gaien Knights killed as Troy.
Everyone straightens.  Tal wakes up.  Jewel and Paula stop fooling around.





: "... That is all.  Congratulations, graduates!"
They all salute!  Katarina salutes a bit after the trainees, and Glen salutes last.





: "Starting tomorrow, your duty will be patrolling the neighboring waters.  In other words, guard duty.  Do your best and do not let your guard down."
Everyone relaxes.





: "Also, your official equipment is still in production.  We will contact you when it is complete."

We're back in the courtyard.





: "Let's go, Rarity.  Everyone's waiting at the harbor.  It's finally time for the "Kindling Ritual.""

<Espeon> Snowe has a skinny latté with extra cinnamon or something
<Viki> tall skinny caramel macchiato with extra whipped cream, cinnamon, nutmeg, and his name written on the top
<Viki> probably with a heart
<Espeon> Haha
<Viki> so if he takes off the lid it says  SNOWE 
<Espeon> Lazlo decides to have caramel iced latté
<Espeon> and everyone is like "Sooo original! *-*"
<Espeon> leading to Snowe-envy
<Viki> no, no, lazlo doesn't get a coffee
<Viki> snowe remembers he's lactose-intolerant and forgot to ask for it to be a tall skinny SOY caramel macchiato
<Viki> and then gives it to lazlo
<Viki> (Lazlo is lactose-intolerant too, but he figures it's a coffee and even if it's sickeningly sweet, he might as well.)


*STATS:*
- FACES MET: our illustrious tenkai, Snowe, Jewel, Paula, Keneth, Tal, Glen, Katarina
- SNOWE POINTS: ... Is the fact I'm keeping a tally hinting towards him being a terrible boyfriend?  Eh, I figure his being a terrible boyfriend hints towards him being a terrible boyfriend.  5 (pretty) - 2 (Friendship Attack) - 2 (competence) + 1 (not throwing a hissy fit because Glen likes me more) + 2 (... nap.) = 4
- TIMES FAINTED: None yet!
- GAMES OVER: None!
- BATHROOMS: Nada.

NEXT TIME: The Kindling Ritual and a nekobold scumbag!


----------



## Flora (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: LET'S PLAY GENSUI; FUCK YEAH GS4*

SUIKODEN 4

DO YOU ALL KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS

GAME OVER: BEACH HOUSE

(i still need to get this game)


----------

